# Sticky  ISF Calibrators, where are you located? Please post here!



## bgarner

ISF Calibrators post your services HERE: at a minimum, please post :


Your name(AVS name)-------- Area covered-------- Certification, Services, etc.


Here is the ISF Link 

here is the Custom Installers Link 


Please: only ISF Calibrators post here- Thanks



First Listing:


My name is Brian Garner and I offer Video and Audio Calibrations in in Southwestern Ontario such as the Cambridge, Kitchener area as well as Mississauga and the Toronto area. I am ISF and HAA certified, and have the equipment to get the job done.


Please visit my website at www.basementcinema.com for more information on the services we offer as well as listing of my calibration equipment that is used.


----------



## glenned

I provide calibration services in L.A. and Orange County. I'm the in-house calibrationist for the high end HT store and custom installer, Digital Ear, in Tustin, CA.


I specialize in digital displays: Plasma/LCD, Rear Projection, and Front Projection. I am experienced in setting the Primaries and Secondaries on those few displays that currently allow this level of depth in calibration.


I use the Progressive Labs MicroSpec (a state of the art spectroradiometer), the Progressive Labs CA-6X colorimeter, and the Gretag Macbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer. They allow me to include the screen in the calibration chain when setting Front Projectors. I use the Accupel HDG 3000 signal generator, and a variety of test patterns on disk.


Glenn Zink, ISF


----------



## Barry928

Barry VanDenBerg at Orlando Digital TV served the entire Central Florida region coast to coast. Originally ISF trained in 2002, Added the Colorfacts Pro Certification in 2004. Advanced Color Space Management training in 2006. Added HDR on 2017. 16 years of professional field experience. 100% satisfied customers.

I calibrated all types of displays including LCD with LED, OLED, Plasma, DLP, and LCOS. Authorized for JKP projector calibration.

Equipment: Laptop computer with CalMan Professional software, X-rite Spectrophotometer probe, SpectralCal C6 HDR probe, VideoForge high definition test pattern generator.

Pioneer Elite ControlCal software for every model. Panasonic ControlCal software, Sharp Elite ControlCal software, JVC projector calibration software, Lumagen video processors.

Retired from calibrating in 2018. Thank you to all my satisfied customers over the years. I enjoyed meeting you all.


----------



## genemc

My name is Gene McCollum, my AVS name is genemc. My company name is WOW Factor. The phone number is 850-777-1289, e-mail: [email protected](dot)net, website: isfcalibrations(dot)com. I am ISF and HAA (Audio) certified. I have Sencore test equipment for video and audio calibrations. I cover the Gulf Coast of Florida and Alabama (travel charges may apply depending on distance).


----------



## Q of BanditZ

I'll do this on behalf of someone, since I know he's very busy and doesn't post on this forum very much.



Name: Chad Billheimer


Website: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/ 


Email: [email protected] 


Equipment used: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/equipment.htm 


Biography/background: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/bio.htm 


Coverage area: The website advertised "Full ISF calibration and service for Ohio, Indiana, W. Virginia, and Virginia" but Chad's been "cheating" and going out past that realm more often and may be looking to expand his base, after a point.


All of his references, means of contact, and other information are on that site.


He tends to actually cover a greater area that you might think, case by case. He hails from Ohio, but he's been going out as far as Maine, FL, and way out west as well. Case by case.


All you have to do is fill this form out here: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/order.htm 


It's not a binding contract at all. He'll contact you and case by case, you may just be pleasantly surprised. I won't speak for him one way or the other. It can't hurt to take a shot!











My personal testimonial about Chad's services:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&highlight=ISF 


This is my own personal testimonial thread about Chad and his services. You'll see plenty of other forumers, like UMR and such, that jumped in the thread and really gave a lot of useful information and plenty of great discussion!


----------



## JohnnyG

Calibrating in the Greater Toronto Area since 2000. My equipment includes ColorFacts 6.0 and a Sencore VP300 HDTV test pattern generator.


I owned my own A/V store for over 5 years and used to calibrate every set I sold, as well as providing for-hire calibrations on most weekends, so I have plenty of experience under my belt.


----------



## TomHuffman

My Name is Tom Huffman. I am ISF certified and I provide calibration services for all types of displays (except projection CRTs) in the Washington D.C. and Virginia-Maryland suburbs and Baltimore and surrounding suburbs.

*Equipment*
ChromaPure software of my own design, Klein K10 professional colorimeter, and Orb Optronics SP-100 spectroradiometer
Minolta LS-100 luminance meter
AEMC CA183 illuminance meter
Accupel HDG 4000 Test Pattern Generator
Avia Professional
*Experience*

I have been performing ISF calibrations professionally since 2002. I have worked on over a hundred displays, but most of my experience is with
*Plasmas* from Panasonic, Pioneer, and Samsung
*LCDs* from Samsung and Sony
*Front projectors* (digital) from Sharp, Sony, JVC, BenQ, and Optoma

See my web site at here for a full description of my services and lots of HT info.


----------



## Dave Harper

***UPDATED: Moved Business Location to Hawaii***


Dave Harper.


I am located in Hawaii and am willing to travel to any island and anywhere, anytime, contingent upon travel expenses.


I have worked here for A/V Science as a Technical Sales Rep and ISF trained Calibrator/Installer, as a Technical Sales and Design Rep for the now defunct TAW, Inc., Instructor and Evaluator in an airborne Television and Radio Broadcast aircraft for the US Government and for NBC Affiliate WGAL-TV, Lancaster, PA. I have been in the business for over 22 years. I have done hundreds of calibrations, sales, consultations and installations.


I utilize Professional, State-of-the-Art Colorimeters, SD/HD Test Pattern Generators, Software and various other associated test equipment. Since calibrating high-end HDTV projectors and displays is as much an art as it is a science, I use my well trained eyes, hands and brain as well.


You can reach me through the contact numbers below. Feel free to request references.


(717) 361-9714
[email protected] 
http://home.comcast.net/~harperhometheater/


----------



## Allen Fleener

Allen Fleener

I am an ISF calibrator with both Sencor and Malori Colorfacts colorometers. I also have an optical comparator. I use the Sencor VP-300 HDTV test pattern signal generator and an Sencor SP-295 sound level meter for surround sound / room calibration. I have several test dvd's and both Blu ray and HD DVD test disks and a HDTV d-vhs test tape too.


I cover mostly So.Cal but am willing to travel where I need to.


I calibrate most all display devices










Audio and Video Sensations
www.avsensations.com 

(951) 682-6605


----------



## DroptheRemote

My name is Doug Weil and my company is Clearly Resolved Image & Sound. I'm based in St. Louis.

*Coverage Area: * While the St. Louis metro area is my “home” market, I also conduct regular calibration tours (at least twice annually) to the major population areas in:

Colorado
Georgia
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Michigan
Minnesota
Missouri
Nebraska
North Carolina
Oklahoma
South Carolina
Tennessee
Texas
Wisconsin

*Equipment:* I own and maintain the following calibration test equipment:



Murideo 6G 4K and HDR-compatible reference-standard signal generator

Accupel DVG-5000 reference standard digital signal generators

Accupel HDG-3000 reference-standard digital/analog signal generator

Gretag-Macbeth i1 Pro spectraphotometer

Xrite i1 Pro spectraphotometer

Xrite i1 Display Pro colorimeter

CalMAN Ultimate 2017 calibration suite

ControlCAL calibration software for ISFccc-compatible displays, including licenses for all supported Panasonic plasma, Pioneer Kuro plasma and Sharp Elite displays

*Training & Affiliations:* I am a graduate of the Imaging Science Foundation training course and have also taken ISF instruction in CRT front projector setup and calibration. I also attended an ISF refresher course at the Datacolor headquarters in Lawrenceville, New Jersey in early 2007. I am also THX Video calibration-certified.


----------



## Summit HDTV

Hello,


Summit HDTV is an ISF Trained television calibration service provider.


Territory: Southeast Michigan.


Display Expertise: Most brands of CRT based projection TVs, DLP and LCD front projection systems, DLP and LCD rear-projection TVs, Plasma panels, and most brands of direct-view TVs.


Equipment: Progressive Labs CA-6X multi-display color analyzer; Sencore VP403 HDTV signal generator with component video, DVI and ATSC RF output; TVS Pro Optical Comparator; Avia Pro calibration DVD Suite; Toshiba laptop computer; I2C Interface


ISF and calibration experience: Passed ISF test in April, 2004. Summit HDTV has been calibrating televisions since October, 2003.


Affiliations: Founding member of ISF Forum. Education: Bachelor of Science in Electrical and Computer Engineering. ISF Seminar completed in April 2004.


We believe in the calibration of televisions and projectors to ISF Standards. The result of calibration is viewing the program content as it was meant to be seen. We believe in using the right equipment.


Thank you.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

Thanks for starting this thread! I think it's a great way for us all to get acquainted with one another.


My name is Tyson Jordan and I am just getting started in my career as an ISF calibrator. I am willing to do any type of display, but due to current equipment, I can only do complete calibrations on CRT devices. I own a Sencore CP-288 which I am told might do plasmas, but I have no confirmation on that to date. If any of you have any info on this, I would greatly appreciate you sharing it with me.


I, along with the man responsible for peaking my interest in all this to start with, am gearing up to start our own business which will include calibration. We will be working in the Bloomington, IN area to start with. If all goes well, we will expand our coverage area in the future.


----------



## JohnnyG

I have a CP288 and just ordered a ColorFacts 6.0 system, so if I get the chance, I can compare the readings of the two on the next plasma I calibrate. AFAIK, the CP288 will not be totally accurate for anything other than CRT-based displays, but it'll be interesting to see how far off it might be.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

Great! Thank you very much. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Kevin R. Anderson

I cover the great State of Utah, pretty much anywhere along the I-15 corridor. I consider my particular expertise to be digital display devices.


I've purchased the latest equipment (see my home page by clicking on my name) and my philosophy is to calibrate your display device as if it was my own. I'm passionate about home theater and making sure that your display device reaches its maximum potential.


----------



## rub_123

I noticed that on the listing of ISF Calibrators, there are 2 certifications listed:


1. ISF Optical Comparator

2. Color Analyzer



The person who sold me my TV (I'm still awaiting delivery) was only listed as a Color Analyzer. Should I be concerned? Should I be looking for another calibrator?


----------



## Dave Harper

rub_123,


Not to worry, those listings are not certifications, they are the calibration tools that he/she uses. A color analyzer is a must, the optical comparator isn't but is also a good tool to double check your work as it's used as a reference D65 "comparison" to the display you just calibrated.


The ISF course trains using both tools, so anyone certified is at least familiar with both of them.


Good Luck with your new HDTV and calibration







!!!


----------



## jesman71

Hello, My name is Jesse Power. I am a ISF & HAA calibrator offering my services in the Cape Cod area, in Falmouth MA. Contact me @ (617)512-0643


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rub_123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight Dave. I appreciate that you took the time to respond.
> 
> 
> I will be calibrating with an Avia disc out of the box and will then get the professional calibration done after ~ 100 hour break-in period. Can't wait.



No problem at all.










Where are you located? I would be happy to assist you in the calibration when you are ready. I am in Central PA.


If you have any troubles or any questions, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Michael TLV

Greetings


My name is Michael Chen, but most frequenters of the HT forums know me as Michael TLV. I calibrate as a hobby and have been doing so since 1999. I am a member of the Lion Audio/Video Network of top calibrators that travel the country.


I've been an enthusiast of home video ever since 1980 when my parents bought the family's first Betamax vcr. The hobby grew from there to constant upgrading of equipment and the addition of poorman surround sound in those early days.


Hooking up people's systems was the big thing back then and I could wire up anyone's system and even teach them how to use it after 10 minutes of study. Sort of a slow "pretender." By the early 90's I was operating a hobby business hooking up a/v systems for people and contracting this service to the local department stores and repair shops.


In the late 80's the first calibration video laser disc came out and that spelled the beginnings of video calibration for myself. I had been a keen reader of all that a fellow named Joe Kane wrote about image calibration. By 1997-98 when the colour analyzing equipment first became available at an attainable price, I maxed out my credit card and took that plunge. Thus started my life as a full fledged video calibrationist.


I had the slight advantage over others in that I had actually spent the previous 8 years reading and studying up on the theory before and practicing the physical stuff on tv after TV anyway. Learning the equipment was a piece of cake. Although making the capital investment meant that playtime was over. Getting my ISF credentials was next and I simply saw that as a necessary evil. Something one needed to get additional credibility ...


I continue to do this calibration work as a hobby, carefully balanced with my day job occupation. I'm considered to be one of those "traveling calibrators" that goes across the country when there is the need for no nonsense calibration. The areas of the continent that I routinely cover are the Pacific Northwest (including Spokane, Seattle, Portland, Vancouver,Victoria and all points in between about 4 times a year), Eastern Canada (Toronto-GTA, Ottawa, Montreal twice a year), Winnipeg, Regina, and even Las Vegas come CES time. When I am not on a calibration tour, my primary local service areas are Calgary & Edmonton and Central / Southern Alberta.


The members of the Lion Audio/Video Network are Video Calibrationists ... not just ISF calibrators. We do a whole lot more where ISF ends.


Current video equipment includes the Philips Colour Analyzer, Progressive Labs CA-1 Colour analyzer, Progressive Labs CA-1-CE, Progressive Labs CA-6XAnalyzer, Colorfacts 6.0 & Accucal Software with the GretagMacbeth spectroradiometer, Accupel HDG-3000 signal generator, and the AVS TV Pro Optical Comparator. I also have the I2C equipment for applicable Mits units and the Pioneer C3 Remote and Panasonic plasma Special Remote.


For audio, I use the Sencore SP295 Sound Analyzer.


I am equipped to handle CRT, DLP, LCD, Plasma and other display technologies out there like DILA and LCOS.


I am unaligned with any store fronts so I have no false loyalties. I am free to criticize any type of display device on the market. The man with the brutal truth ... as I am not there to tell you how great your equipment purchases are. I only care about the image.


Contact Information:


Email me from this site directly or visit the Lion Audio/ Video Consultants site at Lionav.com.


Regards


----------



## rhunt

Michael TLV


I can personally recommend your group from Lion AV. Greg Loewen calibrated my Hitachi RPTV in the past and will do a touch up early next year. Your ISF calibration group is among the best in the country. Greg spends many hours performing a calibration on every set he touches and the results are superb!

Please keep up the good work.


Richard Hunt

Lowell, Ma.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

Sounds as if you are truly a dedicated calibrator, or is it calibrationist? I'm curious, what do you do beyond ISF?


----------



## Les H

Les Holt

ISF Calibrator
HoltMods Audio and Video Consulting
7172 Regional St., Ste. 225 
Dublin, CA 94568

Phone: (925) 400 6600

Website: http://holtmods.com/isf.htm

Email: [email protected]

Serving the San Francisco, California Bay Area and beyond

HoltMods Offers ISF Certified Video Calibration Services
for OLED, LCD, LCOS, Plasma, DLP, CRT, HDTV, DTV, and DVD

Calibrator certified by the Imaging Science Foundation (ISF): http://www.imagingscience.com/

ISF Calibrator with 30 years experience in audio/video systems:

· designing, building, modifying and calibrating
· Designer and manufacturer of the ACKDAC analog to digital converter and digital output conversion kits
· Founder and owner of HoltMods, audio and video equipment provider (http://holtmods.com)
· ISF Calibrator with highest grade Extra Class Amateur Radio license.

My approach to video and audio calibration:

I will maximize the performance of your display, whether it's OLED, plasma, DLP, LCD, LCOS, or CRT, and will extract the best image from all source material, including Blu-Ray, 4K, DVD, HDTV, HD-DVD, DTV and NTSC.

I have special expertise with LG, Samsung, Sony, Vizio, Panasonic, and Toshiba, all of which I own and use, and offer ISF certified calibrations on all other displays, including Sharp, Sony projectors, JVC (including HD-ILA), SIM, Fujitsu, and NEC. I consult on audio and video systems' acquisition, integration, setup, ISF calibration and performance, home theater PC (HTPC) setup, and high definition television (HDTV) reception issues and solutions. I can also provide you with the best equipment to optimize your home theater experience, including HDTV displays and associated audio/video hardware.

Available for ISF calibrations in the entire San Francisco Bay Area, including the East Bay, and, on request, beyond.

My goal is to extract the highest level of performance from your system, taking into account your individual viewing and listening habits and preferences, as well as the capabilities of your display. To achieve the best ISF calibration of gray scale, I use two independent references: objective equipment measurements with a colorimeter (the Progressive Laboratories CA-6X and other equipment), and direct visual observations using an optical comparator (the AV Standards Visual Standard TVS Pro). An Accupel generator is also used for accurate source reference.

I'm methodical and detail oriented, and take my time to get things right. I talk to a client before, during and after the calibration to customize the set up for his viewing and listening habits. I don't sell anything to ISF calibration clients unless requested, so I can provide objective advice free of any conflict of interest.

I provide free initial consultations by telephone. Call me and we can discuss how we can enhance your home theater experience: (925) 400-6600.

Equipment used for ISF Calibration includes:

· Progressive Laboratories CA-6X colorimeter (latest release)
· Progressive Laboratories CA-1 colorimeter
· AV Standards The Visual Standard TVS Pro color comparator
· Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop with custom calibration files
· Avcom PSA37D spectrum analyzer for HDTV reception analysis
· Goldstar OS2090G oscilloscope
· The Gryphon Exorcist audio oscillator
· Customized sound level meter
· Avia, Video Essentials and Digital Video Essentials calibration DVD's and LD's

Services offered include:

· Grey scale calibration (using two independent references)
· Color decoder alignment
· Proper adjustment of contrast (white level)
· Proper adjustment of brightness (black level)
· Geometry correction
· Proper adjustment of electronic focus
· Proper adjustment of mechanical (optical) focus
· Analysis of room setup and conditions from both visual and auditory perspectives
· Consultation re best choice of equipment for budget and viewing/listening habits
· Delivery and installation of video displays and audio equipment
· Optimization of equipment and set up
· Proper alignment of multi-channel sound systems
· Recommended test DVD's, CD's, SACD's, DVD-A's
· Recommendations comparing cable TV with satellite TV versus over-the-air (OTA) reception
· Feasiblity analysis of over-the-air (OTA) reception of HDTV



Geographic areas covered include:

· San Francisco Bay Area
· East Bay Area
· Peninsula
· South Bay: San Jose
· San Francisco
· Marin
· Central Valley, Stockton, Sacramento, Modesto, Tracy
· All Bay Area Counties, including Alameda, Contra Costa, San Mateo, Santa Clara, San Francisco, Napa, Solano, Sonoma, San Joaquin


----------



## Cheezmo

Steve Martin - Smart Calibration, LLC

I've been an ISF Calibrator since 2001.
http://www.smartcalibration.com/ 


Mostly serving the Dallas/Fort Worth metroplex with occasional trips to surrounding areas.


----------



## PDonthate

Have not seen anyone mention anything about the Atlanta, GA area (or anywhere in Georgia for that matter).

Can anyone recommend a good ISF certified calibrator in, or around, Atlanta?


----------



## Dave Harper

Have you tried Terry Ferrentinos (CHUCHUF on AVS)??? I think he's ISF certifed, if not he should be and he REALLY knows his stuff. He can be found in the CRT Forum mostly.


----------



## DroptheRemote

PD,


I'd suggest Richard Fisher (Mastertech) in Lawrenceville or Randy Tomlinson (Advanced Tech Service) in Smyrna. I'm not sure how close these guys actually are to Atlanta, but I know they both service the area.


Both guys know their stuff and will take good care of you.


----------



## PDonthate

Thanks Doug, much appreciaited.


Regards,

Paul


----------



## GlenC

*Home Theater Calibration* offers Monitor, Television and Projector calibration services as its core business. I was trained and certified by Joel Silver and Kevin Miller at the ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) to calibrate a wide array of video equipment including front projection.
My goal or mission is to provide each of my clients with the highest quality calibration service possible, whether your display cost $500 or $50,000.
I offer ISF Calibration services to everyone. I calibrate all displays, all brands, no matter where you purchased it.
Calibration of your display, with truer colors, better blacks and more detail will allow you to fully enjoy the picture, “the way it is meant to be seen”.
Calibration further maximizes your investment by making viewing more comfortable, less fatiguing (no more headaches) and, in some cases (CRT and Plasma), extending the life of your display and minimize image burn.
Advanced calibration services available on some models (Geometry, Focus, Convergence).
CRT Projector services available for many projectors, specializing in the Marquee.
On request, I can make custom analog video cables using Canare tooling and connectors with Canare or Belden cable.
Additional services available when requested (RPTV cabinet black lining, lens/mirror cleaning, Plasma/projector mounting).

My personal system for reference consists of:
JVC DLA-RS2U 1080p Projector.
Lumagen RadianceXE
Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD
Mitsubishi 65813 9” CRT RPTV
Sony BVM-1310 13” Broadcast Video Monitor
Denon DVD-5900 DVD player w/SDI
DirecTV HD
Dish Network VIP622 DVR

The tools that travel with me to calibrations:
Progressive Labs Microspec spectroradiometer
Progressive Labs C5 Color Analyzer and software
Sencore VP-403SH Video Test Pattern Generator
AccuPel HDG-4000 HD-SD Calibration Generator
ControlCal Software for Pioneer ISFccc displays.
Colorfacts Datacolor ISFccc for Pioneer displays
Sony PVM-96 D65 B&W monitor with high-resolution video camera.
Avia Pro, HD-Digital Video Essentials test DVDs plus reference DVDs
Laptop computer
*Providing calibration services throughout Southern California,* willing to consider travel beyond.

*Visit Home Theater Calibration 


(562) 693-6983 >>> cell: (562) 754-0996*


----------



## ckirby96

Wondering if anyone out there is down in San Diego. I have a 6-month old Fujitsu P50XHA40US.


----------



## HALL24

anybody in the Twin Cities MN??????


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HALL24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody in the Twin Cities MN??????



Try Pat Bradely, probably one of the best in the industry.
[email protected] 

(952) 997-7552
www.HDTVGUY.com


----------



## steve4459

Anyone familiar with the BenQ PE7700 in the Chicago, Illinois area?


----------



## Khiyal

No one in NY?


----------



## Dave Harper

I can travel to NY. Where are you, NYC or upstate somewhere?


----------



## fence rider

Long Island NY


Anybody in (or know someone qualified) on Long Island, NY? I am not even sure if my Plasma (Philips 50" 9630A/37) needs to be calibrated? It is 75-100hrs old and I have the following setup: The Plasma connected to HR-10 250 Directv via HDMI; Bose LS-48 connected to Plasma via Component Video via CV adapter; Directv connected to Bose LS-48 via optical. Does it need to be calibrated? When? Why?


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## dzikson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve4459* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with the BenQ PE7700 in the Chicago, Illinois area?



Yeah anyone in Chicago or can anyone recommend someone please.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

I would recommend Ken Whitcomb. He is based out of Indy, but is willing to travel. He has been in the game for 11 years, has excellent equipment, and does an excellent job. If you need some references, talk to Art Sonneborn or BradH.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fence rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Long Island NY
> 
> 
> Anybody in (or know someone qualified) on Long Island, NY? I am not even sure if my Plasma (Philips 50" 9630A/37) needs to be calibrated? It is 75-100hrs old and I have the following setup: The Plasma connected to HR-10 250 Directv via HDMI; Bose LS-48 connected to Plasma via Component Video via CV adapter; Directv connected to Bose LS-48 via optical. Does it need to be calibrated? When? Why?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff




You can try Vinny Ferraro of Automated Home Technology. I know he's on Long Island. His email is [email protected]


----------



## rlh149

Can anyone recommend someone in the Tulsa, Ok area?

rlh149


----------



## hitechluddite

I can give ken Whitcomb in Indy a reference. He did my Pioneer SD-P5083? 50 inch projection TV in 95 and it made a world of difference in the picture! (until it was hit by lightning in 99)


----------



## Dave Harper

Ken is definitely *Da' man* in the Indy area







!!! I highly suggest you give him a try.


----------



## mahicks

Anyone in or around Tallahassee, FL???


----------



## avalonn

anyone in the las vegas area??


----------



## Dave Harper

I'll be there in Jan for CES, as will many more ISFers.


----------



## mikea28

Raleigh/Durham, NC area anyone?


----------



## Keyser Sose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Les H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Les Holt
> 
> 
> ISF Calibrator
> 
> HoltMods Audio and Video Consulting
> 
> 5820 Stoneridge Mall Road, Suite 100
> 
> Pleasanton, CA 94588
> 
> 
> Phone: (925) 828 2958
> 
> 
> Website: http://holtmods.com/isf.htm
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Serving the San Francisco, California Bay Area and beyond
> 
> 
> HoltMods Offers ISF Certified Video Calibration Services
> 
> for LCD, LCOS, Plasma, DLP, CRT, HDTV, DTV, and DVD
> 
> 
> Calibrator certified by the Imaging Science Foundation (ISF): http://www.imagingscience.com/
> 
> 
> ISF Calibrator with 25 years experience in audio/video systems:
> 
> 
> · designing, building, modifying and calibrating
> 
> · Designer and manufacturer of the ACKDAC analog to digital converter and digital output conversion kits
> 
> · Founder and owner of HoltMods, audio and video equipment provider ( http://holtmods.com )
> 
> · ISF Calibrator with highest grade Extra Class Amateur Radio license.
> 
> 
> My approach to video and audio calibration:
> 
> 
> I will maximize the performance of your display, whether it's CRT, plasma, DLP, LCD, or LCOS, and will extract the best image from all source material, including DVD, HDTV, DTV and NTSC. I have special expertise with Hitachi and Toshiba displays, both of which I own and use, and offer ISF certified calibrations on all other displays, including Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, JVC (including D-ILA), SIM, Fujitsu, and NEC. I consult on audio and video systems' acquisition, integration, setup, ISF calibration and performance, home theater PC (HTPC) setup, and high definition television (HDTV) reception issues and solutions. Available for ISF calibrations in the entire San Francisco Bay Area and, on request, beyond.
> 
> 
> My goal is to extract the highest level of performance from your system, taking into account your individual viewing and listening habits and preferences, as well as the capabilities of your display. To achieve the best ISF calibration of gray scale, I use two independent references: objective equipment measurements with a colorimeter (the Progressive Laboratories CA-6X), and direct visual observations using an optical comparator (the AV Standards Visual Standard TVS Pro).
> 
> 
> I'm methodical and detail oriented, and take my time to get things right. I talk to a client before, during and after the calibration to customize the set up for his viewing and listening habits. I don't sell anything to ISF calibration clients unless requested, so I can provide objective advice free of any conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> I provide free initial consultations by telephone. Call me and we can discuss how we can enhance your home theater experience: (925) 828-2958.
> 
> 
> Equipment used for ISF Calibration includes:
> 
> 
> · Progressive Laboratories CA-6X colorimeter (latest release)
> 
> · Progressive Laboratories CA-1 colorimeter
> 
> · AV Standards The Visual Standard TVS Pro color comparator
> 
> · Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop with custom calibration files
> 
> · Avcom PSA37D spectrum analyzer for HDTV reception analysis
> 
> · Goldstar OS2090G oscilloscope
> 
> · The Gryphon Exorcist audio oscillator
> 
> · Customized sound level meter
> 
> · Avia, Video Essentials and Digital Video Essentials calibration DVD's and LD's
> 
> 
> Services offered include:
> 
> 
> · Grey scale calibration (using two independent references)
> 
> · Color decoder alignment
> 
> · Proper adjustment of contrast (white level)
> 
> · Proper adjustment of brightness (black level)
> 
> · Geometry correction
> 
> · Proper adjustment of electronic focus
> 
> · Proper adjustment of mechanical (optical) focus
> 
> · Analysis of room setup and conditions from both visual and auditory perspectives
> 
> · Consultation re best choice of equipment for budget and viewing/listening habits
> 
> · Optimization of equipment and set up
> 
> · Proper alignment of multi-channel sound systems
> 
> · Recommended test DVD's, CD's, SACD's, DVD-A's
> 
> · Recommendations comparing cable TV with satellite TV versus over-the-air (OTA) reception
> 
> · Feasiblity analysis of over-the-air (OTA) reception of HDTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geographic areas covered include:
> 
> 
> · San Francisco Bay Area
> 
> · East Bay Area
> 
> · Peninsula
> 
> · South Bay: San Jose
> 
> · San Francisco
> 
> · Marin
> 
> · All Bay Area Counties, including Alameda, Contra Costa, San Mateo, Santa Clara, San Francisco, Napa, Solano, Sonoma, San Joaquin



Just had this Gentleman ISF my WD62725. WOW - What a difference. Well worth the money.


----------



## avalonn

thx dave harper, if yourself or anyone else wants a job in the vegas area please pm. my tv will be the dlp hp 5880 /1080p.


----------



## dapack5

is there anyone that could be recommended for the Ft Myers/Naples area of Florida?


----------



## Tyson Jordan

You can search www.imagingscience.com for someone in your area, but I can personally recommend Bob Fucci. He is in Hollywood, but I'm sure he would travel.


----------



## avalonn

thx tyson, but the 650 mi round trip would certainly put his services out of my price range.







thankyou for link, just what i was looking for..


----------



## Dave Harper

ISF is based out of FL. You might want to contact them directly.


----------



## mhiggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raleigh/Durham, NC area anyone?




anyone?


----------



## Dave Harper

I'll go anywhere if travel is reimbursed if that helps?










If I head there to Raleigh/Durham, maybe I can find the guy that stole my Sharp 12K DLP last year with a bad cashier's check


----------



## mhiggs

I can't pay for you to come here, but if you have some info on that guy and want me to see what I can find on em, I'd be happy to help. I hate a theif.


----------



## Dave Harper

How do I know it wasn't you and that's what you wanted me to come and calibrate, then you realized who you were talking to and say you can't afford it, hehehe





















!!!


----------



## mhiggs

rofl, its all a conspiracyyyy


----------



## jmgvols

Knoxville, TN anyone?


----------



## najames

Holy Cow Dave Harper!!! You said ISF is in Florida, so I decided to see where they're located. They're about 5-10 minutes from my house!! Didn't even know it, too darned funny.


I have an elderly Pioneer SD-532HD5 like this one.

http://www4.shopping.com/xFS?KW=pion...Video&FD=85747 


I might just need to have this thing calibrated some day. It works OK and has been moved across the country twice, in storage for a couple years, never been touched except when I used the Avia disk set it up initially and when I moved here in Boca Raton 3 years ago.


----------



## Dave Harper

Yes I did, and I replied also







!!!


----------



## Angor Watts

I am also looking for a ISF calibrator here in Las Vegas, but none of the companies shown on the ISF website for Las Vegas no longer calibrate! Wow! They all are like, "We've stop calibrating TV's. So I was hoping that when CES came in January that I could find a Tech that was in town for the show would be interested. I am awaiting delivery of a JVC HD56FH96 (LCOS). Thanks.


----------



## avalonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angor Watts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also looking for a ISF calibrator here in Las Vegas, but none of the companies shown on the ISF website for Las Vegas no longer calibrate! Wow! They all are like, "We've stop calibrating TV's. So I was hoping that when CES came in January that I could find a Tech that was in town for the show would be interested. I am awaiting delivery of a JVC HD56FH96 (LCOS). Thanks.




ok members, help out a couple of guys from vegas, well pahrump for me, but close enough. my tv will be the hp5880.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

See post #40.


----------



## avalonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyson Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See post #40.




is ken whitcomb a forum member? i understand that persons are willing to travel, but was hoping to find someone local or here anyway ie; CES, due to my somewhat limited bank account.


----------



## Tyson Jordan

I understand, and yes he is. Unfortunately, despite my request for him to do so, (hehe) he has not posted on this thread. His user name is D6500Ken. PM him and see what you can work out. I assure you that he is worth every penny.


----------



## Angor Watts

Well if anyone is interested in calibrating a JVC LCOS set while in Las Vegas at CES in Jan. Please contact me, I would be very appreciative, thanks! That is if JVC can start getting their new 1080p's out in the pipeline.


----------



## avalonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyson Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand, and yes he is. Unfortunately, despite my request for him to do so, (hehe) he has not posted on this thread. His user name is D6500Ken. PM him and see what you can work out. I assure you that he is worth every penny.



i did pm him and mentioned angor watts might be intrested as well.


----------



## Angor Watts

Hey avalonn, I quess were both here trying to strike while the iron is hot (CES). I hope we find a willing participant.


----------



## avalonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angor Watts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey avalonn, I quess were both here trying to strike while the iron is hot (CES). I hope we find a willing participant.



well i will keep trying, but if you find someone first, let me know. maybe two deals will motivate someone. i was about to do the leg work around town, but thankfully tou beat me to it. you would think las vegas of all places would be able to help us!!


----------



## Tyson Jordan

You can can always search ISF's website for a calibrator in your area. Go to www.imagingscience.com and use the Dealer/Tech locator.


----------



## Dave Harper

If I get two people to do calibrations on I will certainly then put in my reservation to go to CES this year.


I was on the fence as to whether I'd attend this year, but if you can't find anyone else in the area let me know and I'll make the reservations to attend and set up cals for you guys in the Vegas area. I just don't want to step on anyone else's toes who is in that area, so try them first.


Let me know ASAP so I can make the proper reservations and airline tix.


----------



## GlenC

If a number of you want a calibration in the Vegas area and are willing to wait for more to sign-up, it would be possible for me to make the drive and split the travel charges. I currently have one wanting/waiting for a calibration in the Vegas area, however it is not cheap when there is just one paying for the calibration and travel.


You can e-mail me with your details to see what we can put together. [email protected] 


I am not sure if I will be attending CES, it's a lot of walking to put on a recently broken ankle!


----------



## avalonn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyson Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can can always search ISF's website for a calibrator in your area. Go to www.imagingscience.com and use the Dealer/Tech locator.




angor watts tried that. see post number #64.


----------



## avalonn

hey angor, seems like a couple of people may be willing to help, what do you think??


----------



## avalonn

dave harper and glen c thanks for stepping up. hopefully angor and maybe someone else will step in to make this affordable/profitable for all involved. i will check in tomorrow and talk to ya then..


----------



## Norgoth

Dave Harper was kind enough to drive up to Westchester County from Pennsylvania and spend all day calibrating my LCDs. I am putting in a recommendation for Dave. He did a great job and stuck through dealing with my hum lines.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave Harper

Thanks John, it was certainly my pleasure







!!!


----------



## Angor Watts

Sorry for not posting earlier, I have been extremely busy this week. I just had my built in av center put in this last weekend, and was routing and mounting my surround four speakers, lots of attic time(but am done now!!). TV Authority called and confirmed delivery of my JVC HD-56FH96 for this next week. So if Glen Carter or Dave Harper will PM me, to tell me a price, and what is entailed, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Harper

As I said, if I get at least three people I will make my plans now to head to CES to service you all.


Let's try to keep this all in PMs now as this thread's getting too off topic.


Thanks








!!!


----------



## cmet47

Does anyone know of a highly reputable and reasonably priced ISF calibrator in the North Chicago Suburb area?


I have a Sony, 1024x1024, Model - KDE42XS955. I contacted ABT Electronics and they said it would run $500.


Thank you for any help...


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

Any calibrators in the Boise area? I have the Samsung HL-R5067W and the couple I've called do not calibrate DLP's. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elove

Any ISF Calibrators in the Washington, DC metro area. I am located in Woodbridge, VA.


----------



## Dave Harper

I am heading down there in the very near future to do two other clients if you want to piggyback with them?


Chuck Williams is also in that area, but if he's not available give me a shout.


----------



## PrISM

Does anyone know of a calibrator in Kansas? I live in Wichita and there are only two listenings for calibrators on ISFs website. One of them only calibrates what he sells and the other is out of business. There are a few more listings near the KC area and I contacted one so far and he wants $450 to come and calibrate. I have a 42" Panasonic plasma TV.


----------



## fred33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raleigh/Durham, NC area anyone?



I second that one ....anyone near the Raleigh area who CAN calibrate?

I have a SONY 34xbr960


fredd


----------



## Dave Harper

I should be down in the Charlotte area very soon if you require my services? Let me know and I can head over to Raleigh/Durham too.


----------



## westmc

I'm looking to get a 34xbr960 calibrated. I saw a few posts about people possibly coming into town during CES. Between them and the places from the ISF website, is there anybody that people would recommend in the Las Vegas area.


----------



## Dave Harper

Guys,


I am now booked to be in the Vegas area for CES from Jan 6-9th. If you would like to set up ISF services let me know.


MERRY CHRISTMAS







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Po\/\/eR

Anybody that cover the Montreal area?


I have a GWIII (KF50WE610), and a ROTEL RSX1056 and speakers that I would like to calibrate/position also if possible?


Thanks,


----------



## lman12

Can anyone recommend an ISF certified calbrator serving Central New Jersey? Specifically, Somerset County?


Thanks.


lman12


----------



## Dave Harper

I should be heading in that area pretty soon when I go thru there to do some clients in West Chester, NY and Stamford, CT.


Let me know if you don't find anyone in that area.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll do this on behalf of someone, since I know he's very busy and doesn't post on this forum very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Chad Billheimer
> 
> 
> Website: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Equipment used: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/equipment.htm
> 
> 
> Biography/background: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/bio.htm
> 
> 
> Coverage area: The website advertised "Full ISF calibration and service for Ohio, Indiana, W. Virginia, and Virginia" but Chad's been "cheating" and going out past that realm more often and may be looking to expand his base, after a point.
> 
> 
> All of his references, means of contact, and other information are on that site.
> 
> 
> He tends to actually cover a greater area that you might think, case by case. He hails from Ohio, but he's been going out as far as Maine, FL, and way out west as well. Case by case.
> 
> 
> All you have to do is fill this form out here: http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/order.htm
> 
> 
> It's not a binding contract at all. He'll contact you and case by case, you may just be pleasantly surprised. I won't speak for him one way or the other. It can't hurt to take a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal testimonial about Chad's services:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&highlight=ISF
> 
> 
> This is my own personal testimonial thread about Chad and his services. You'll see plenty of other forumers, like UMR and such, that jumped in the thread and really gave a lot of useful information and plenty of great discussion!



Chad calibrated my SXRD last night and we were very pleased with the results. We thought it looked great out of the box; and I had "tweaked" it with Avia. I was a little skeptical about the need for the ISF; but had seen the major improvement provided on my prior CRT HD RPTV. So, I scheduled Chad after reading positive comments about his work on this site.


Turned out I was right in two regards. The SXRD benefitted significantly and Chad was definitely the correct choice. If you live in Ohio or a nearby state, Chad is a warm, personable guy and an outstanding calibrator.


----------



## Eliab

I use the following instrumentation along with an array of associated gear during my calibration sessions.

*WHITE BALANCE*


Photo Research PR650 SpectroRadiometer

TVSPro Optical Comparator

*TEST PATTERNS*


Sencore VP-403 Multi-Scan Video Generator

Accupel HDG-3000 Multi-Scan Video Generator

Digital Video Essentials PRO DVDs

Digital Video Essentials DVHS Tapes


I've been performing ISF calibrations since February, 1997 and on a full-time basis since January, 2001. I principally service the New York tri-State areas, but have done and continue to do extensive touring throughout the United States having performed over 100 tours to date.


Before becoming an ISF calibrationist, I was involved for many years in audio/video sales and installations in both the professional and consumer markets.


Eliab


----------



## vallibus

Hi all,


Eliab calibrated both my big Sony CRT and my Optoma H77. Very pleased with his work and his recommendations. Oh, and he likes Chinese food.


Bruce


----------



## DavidHir

Chad Billheimer calibrated my Sony CRT RPTV (KP-57WS520) and did an outstanding job. Highly recommended. He travels to lower Michigan, as well.


----------



## Randy Tomlinson

Randy Tomlinson......Atlanta, GA. and surrounding states.


Currently a member of Gregg Loewen's exclusive LION AV group and handling Gregg's accounts in NC, SC, GA, TN, AL, and MS. Have tours coming up soon to TN and NC. Travel sometimes to Calif and Florida as well.


Reviewer for _The Perfect Vision_ magazine so have direct contact with top factory engineers.


Got tired of grossly inaccurate tri-stimulus color analyzers so bought a Gretag-McBeth LightSpex spectroradiometer that's used to verify accuracy of all calibrations. This product (not to be confused with the cheaper Eye-One) has twice the _potential_ accuracy (256 sensors) of the PhotoResearch PR-650. I also use the top Sencore video generator (VP-403) which has ATSC output. It's a big mistake these days to trust any conventional color analyzer with LCoS, SXRD, LCD, and DLP sets. To monitor any change in analyzer calibration, I use a Sony D65 CRT monitor as a known reference whose phosphors always glow at 6500K. This was carefully measured with all color analyzers and the spectroradiometer the day each came back from factory calibration.


ISF certified since 2000 but been doing full convergence/white balance setups since 1966! (long before we had color analyzers) Front projectors since the 80s.


Contact me at LIONAV or my website at advancedtechservice


----------



## jim2074

Hi Folks


I live in Northern WI. Any know of someone who could do a calibration on a 34xbr960 just bought a couple of weeks ago?


Thanks much

jim


----------



## MattPSI

Jim,

Where in Northern WI? I am from Eagle River, and get up that way now and then. I've got an ISF certification and a nice Sencore system, but Joe Coda is my calibrator I send abroad. His father is Doug Coda of Coda Electric in St. Germain, we do several projects up there every year, though our shop is in North Oaks MN, just north of Minneapolis. Send me a message if you want to set something up. We service all of Minnesota and Wisconsin and every major city in The US, Canada, Europe, Australia, and Hong Kong/ Tokyo, Japan. Glad to help,


Matt Ballard

651-271-6444


----------



## Monitorman

Hi All,


I am Kevin Miller and my company is ISFTV. My contact information is listed below:


Kevin Miller

ISFTV

Phone: 718-274-0236

Email: [email protected] 

Web Site: www.ISFTV.COM 

Founding Imaging Science Foundation Member since 1994

Industry Consultant ~ ISF Instructor

Contributing Editor to CNET.COM & The Perfect Vision


I have been calibrating in the New York Tri-State area since February 1994 when the ISF was first formed. I have been a co-instructor of the ISF seminars for the last five years.


I have extensive experience with all display types and all makes and models of HDTVs. I am also a consultant to some of the major TV manufacturers including Samsung, Sharp, Runco International and others. My equipment arsenal is state-of-the-art and includes the following:

*Equipment Used:* We are constantly upgrading our arsenal of test equipment, which includes:

*New Gear:* The Minolta CS-200 is designed to measure luminance, chromaticity, gamma and contrast of light emitting products, such as large flat panel and plasma displays, compact LCD's and OLED's, outdoor screens, high pressure lamps and instrument panels. In short, it can accurately read any type of display device. The CS-200 has 40 high accuracy sensors to calculate spectral response where as most color analyzers have only 3; 3 selectable measuring angles, and measurement speed as low as 0.5 seconds. The CS200 was tested against several Photo Research PR650 Spectraradiometers by Joe Kane of JKP and found to be just as accurate, and perhaps more accurate than the PR650 below 1.5 Footlamberts.


Sencore Color Pro 5000: This laptop software based meter has been developed mainly for the new fixed pixel displays like DLP, Plasma, and new forms of LCD like LCOS, because fixed pixel displays often have much different color space and gamma than traditional CRT based displays. This means old fashioned tri-stimulous meters like our trusty old Philips won't do the job as accurately as desired.


The Sencore 5000 has been compared to the industry standard calibration device, the Photo Research PR 650 Spectraradiometer on several occassions with many different types of displays, and has been proven to be as accurate if not more so than the Photo Research.

*Sencore VP403 HDTV/SDTV signal generator* with DVI Output and ATSC RF Output. The VP403 is the industry standard signal generator primarily because of its ATSC RF out, which allows us to go into an off-air or Satellite HDTV receiver's antenna input, and keep the set-top box in the signal flow making for much more accurate HDTV source calibrations.


Sencore CP5000 Color Analyzer


Philips Color Analyzer


Sencore CP288 Color Analyzer


The Visual Standard Optical Comparator


Accupel HDTV (720p, 1080i) HDTV signal generator


Sencore VP403 (480i/p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p NTSC and PAL) signal generator


----------



## markrubin

Moderator note:


this thread is ONLY for Calibrators and not for discussions


Please: only ISF Calibrators post here- Thanks


(thread may be cleaned up to delete OT posts)


----------



## Merlin803

Can anyone recommend an ISF certified calbrator serving the Detroit area?


----------



## ltd76gold

6500 K Calibrations



Serving Oregon, Washington State and Idaho with frequent trips to Tampa/St Pete and Southernmost Texas.


ISF calibrator since 2003.


To save space here, check the website below for testimonials and equipment used.

www.6500kcalibrations.com 


Doug Kinne

Mt. Hood (Zigzag), Oregon


----------



## giant96

Looking for a ISF calibrator in Buffalo, NY for my Toshiba 51HC85..let me know..thanks


----------



## Vegasjay

Just wanted to give the heads up that ChadB will be in the Detroit Metro Area(Feb17 and 18th) to calibrate a TV for myself and a friend. I know his rep is very good on this site, so if anyone is looking to have it done and you live in this area, you may want to drop him a line http://www.hdtvbychadb.com . I have seen a few people asking about calibrators in this area, so just wanted to give the heads up.


VegasJay


----------



## GlenC

Home Theater Calibration is now an "Authorized ISF Calibrator" for the Brillian LCoS displays in the Los Angeles and surrounding Southern California area.


----------



## lennsx

I tried to get Chad B down to Florida before the Super Bowl, but he seems to have basically dissed me. So does anyone know a good ISF calibrator that serves the Tampa Bay area? Any leads would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## Dave Harper

I would contact isf directly. They are in FL themselves and may have someone there that can do it for you. www.imagingscience.com


----------



## lennsx

Thank you very much!


----------



## DanC-P

Hello,


I'm trying to locate an ISF calibrator with front projection experience to help me with a review of a yet-to-be-released HD DLP front projector in NYC.


The review will be part of an email newsletter to a sizable national audience (details on request) and the calibration service would be in exchange for credit for the calibrator in the article (e.g. "Projector Calibration and testing performed by John Doe of XXXXX Calibration Services in XX, XX"). We woud also like to get the usual data (actual contrast, actual lumens etc.).


If you are interested please PM me.


Thanks!










Dan Canale


----------



## brez

Can anybody suggest someone experienced with the Sony G90 in the Dallas / Fortworth area?


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennsx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



You are VERY welcome







!!!


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anybody suggest someone experienced with the Sony G90 in the Dallas / Fortworth area?



Brez,


He's not in Ft. Worth/Dallas area, but Terry Ferrentinos from Atlanta is a master with the G90's and all the other Sony FPs. I think he does some tours around the USA, so I'd suggest trying to get hold of him and see if he'll be in your area anytime soon. His handle here at AVS is "CHUCHUF".


----------



## greeno

what about steve martin. He's in Plano I think: http://www.smartcalibration.com/ 


jeff


----------



## lgo51

Anyone serving the Rocky Mountain region, Denver, et cetera?


----------



## zgraen

Looking for an isf calibrator in the Baltimore, Maryland area. Looking to get a Panasonic PT-AE900 calibrated ASAP.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgo51* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone serving the Rocky Mountain region, Denver, et cetera?



Not sure exactly who's there now, but there'll be a bunch come Sep 2006 during the next CEDIA in Denver if you can wait a few months???



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zgraen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for an isf calibrator in the Baltimore, Maryland area. Looking to get a Panasonic PT-AE900 calibrated ASAP.?



I am only about an hour away if you need me? I just did a Panny AE900 last Sunday. Shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Zygmunt

My name is Zygmunt Wojewoda (Zigmund Voyevoda), I am owner of Perfect Home Theater in Ashland, Massachusetts.

I am THX and ISF certified.
I have i1 spectroradiometer, Sencore generator and full set of BluRay, HD-DVD and standard DVDs for proper calibrations. I also have Sony PVM-96 as the reference monitor/comparator.
My software - CalMan and ControlCal (for Pioneer displays)
I cover New England area.

Phone: 617-965-6984
e-mail: [email protected]
www.PerfectHomeTheater.com
(I also speak Polish and Spanish)


----------



## David Evans

*21st Century Calibrations*

*David Evans

P.O. Box 1737

Fairview, OR. 97024

971-404-4372*

*Servicing:* All of Oregon / SW Washington / Boise, ID Area

*Services:* Calibration and Consultation Services for all types of Home Theater Audio and Video devices.

*Equipment:*

Konica Minolta CS-200 (Chroma Meter)


Progressive Labs C-5 with software (Tristimulus Color Analyzer)


Sencore - CP6000 (ColorPro Color Analyzer)


Sencore - CP5000 (ColorPro Color Analyzer)


Sencore - ACP6500 (Auto Calibration Pro)


Sencore - VP403CSH (VideoPro Multimedia Video Generator)


Sencore - accuGray DC14


DataColor - ISF C3 interface for Pioneer Elite


Sony - PVM96 ( D65 Reference Video Monitor)


Sencore DAG5161 SoundPro Digital Audio Generator


Sencore SP295C SoundPro Audio Analyzer


Sencore MX299 SoundPro Microphone Multiplexer


Sencore Acoustic Calibration Report Software


THX Room Mode Calculator Software


TerraLink 2.2 Calibration Software


AVPro Audio Suite Reporting/Calibration Software


Numerous test and reference DVDs
Please visit my website for services and complete pricing details.

Fell free to contact me with any questions.

www.21stcc-isf.com 

www.tweaktv.com 

[email protected]


----------



## Realistic1

*Realistic Imaging*

Servicing: Missouri and Illinios

Equipment:


Sencore Color Pro 5000

Sencore Accugray

Sony PVM-96 as an optical comparator.

Avia DVD

Video Essentials


I calibrate all types of displays including medical monitors and pc's.

I am a participant in the Brillian program as well.

I can be reached at 314-583-1784.



Eric Smith


----------



## merlinsmurd

Ron Foster - Calibrations by Ronster


Providing ISF calibrations on all type displays in the MidSouth within 150 mile radius of Memphis, TN


ISF Certified


Website: calibrationsbyronster 


Ron Foster

901-487-7266

662-449-1456
[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## funlvr1965

Any calibrators in WISCONSIN? Im in Madison, tried one calibrator but said he couldnt calibrate my projector for some reason and he was ISF certified. Anyone in madison or nearby wisconsin please pm me with rate, projector is digital projection Ivison HD, same as projection design action one 1000 lumen HD2+ dvi


----------



## Bill Hergonson

I'm Bill Hergonson, Owner Of Coast Calibration, Featuring ISF/HAA/Sencore Certified Home Theater Calibration For The Greater San Diego, Ca. Area. Sencore Professional Calibration Tools, Sony PVM 96 B & W Comparator. My Instructors Were Joel Silver, Gerry Lemay And Tom Schulte. A 36 Year Veteran Broadcaster Familiar With All Complex Professional Video/audio Equipment, I Am Dedicated To Giving You The Same Picture The Producers Intended. Founded In May 2005. Also, As A Preferred Vendor For Sony Computer Entertainment, I Calibrate Computer Monitors For Critical Artistic Applications.

House Calls Only. Please Visit My Website Coastcalibration For Complete Details, Faq's And ISF Approved Calibration Fees.


----------



## PrecisionAV

Hello!


My Name is Matt Murray I do ISF calibrations in Sioux Falls and the Surrounding area. I am ISF & HAA certified and have been through the Sencore Calibration Certification. I like to spend extra time to ensure optimal performance and picture quality. I handle all types of displays just give me a call or send me and E-mail. There is also a link to our website below.


WE SERVICE SOUTH DAKOTA, SW MINNESOTA, NW IOWA, NE NEBRASKA & BEYOND


Were always on call!


Equipment- Display Calibration


Sencore CP 5000 Color Analyzer

Sencore VP 403c Signal/Pattern Generator

Sencore SA 1454 Signal Analyzer

AVIA


Audio Calibration


Sencore Digital generator

sencore SP495


CONTACT INFO:


Matt Murray

Precision AV
www.PrecisionTheaters.com 
[email protected] 


3200 S West Ave

Sioux Falls, SD 57105



You can also email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## chaotic646

Im looking for a ISF certified calibrator in the Springfield, MO. area. Please PM me if you are one or can recommend a good one. Thanks.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

My name is Lee Gallagher and I am the sole proprietor of Advanced Audio Visual based in Phoenix, Arizona.

Phone: 480-606-2647


I am a full-time ISF calibrator and AV Technician. I received a Bachelor’s Degree in Communications/TV Production and have over 15 years of experience in the audio visual industry. I have served as Technical Director for many high profile corporate events and was a projectionist for the first high definition NBA broadcast on the west coast in 1998.


I offer calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, Plasma, LCD, LCoS and DILA.

My services are available throughout the state of Arizona.


Calibrations are performed with Colorfacts Professional, gretagmacbeth spectroradiometer, Sony PVM-96 optical comparator, Sencore VP403C HD test pattern generator and various test DVD's including Video Essentials, Digital Video Essentials (DVD and HD DVD), AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark DVD and Blu-Ray and the HDTV Calibration Wizard from Monster and ISF. I also support ISFccc for all participating displays.


I have received extensive training and have a great deal of professional experience in the customer service industry. My goal to you, the customer, is to provide not only an accurate, calibrated display, but to provide exceptional customer service that you expect and deserve.


----------



## dtsfanoh

I will be looking for an ISF certified calibrator (for the Cleveland Ohio area in Mid to Late April 2006) to calibrate a new Mits HC3000U with a 103 diag ClearPix2 screen. Please email me at [email protected] 


Thanks


----------



## lindt

I have


Panasonic DLP PT-50DL54

Samsung LNR46D

Panasonic AE-900u


James


----------



## maingon

I am looking for a calibrator for a RCA F38310. Overscaning is alittle bit of a problem, Any ISF calabrators do it alittle cheaper then say 400bucks? My location is Grand Rapids MI 49508


Whats the cheapest I could find?


----------



## davehancock


I am a retired engineering manager for Eastman Kodak company and have experience in several color management projects there. My passions since the mid 60s has included television and home theater. Retirement from Kodak has given me the opportunity to pursue these passions by offering isf calibrations to the Western NY (Buffalo, Rochester, Erie, PA) region.


I hold both isf and HAA certifications (January 2002) and utilize Chromapure and Accupel calibration equipment.


PM me for more information or call (585) 755-9209


----------



## Dave Harper

Guys,


Can we please refrain from posting any more questions to this thread?


This thread is intended for isf calibrators to post their information for the clients to contact them directly if in need of services and prices.


If you need to find a calibrator and you don't happen to find one here that's in your area, please either go to www.imagingscience.com and do a search or make a separate post in this forum.


Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## MastertechTV

Serving northeast Atlanta and surrounding areas. Will travel further.

ISF Forum Member, Listing 

ISF Forum Member, More information 


Mastertech Repair Corporation

770-513-3987
[email protected]


----------



## csundbom

Serving the New York City area. Full ISF calibration services available. I also do audio calibration work. See my website for details. Free recommendations or advice, just email me or give me a call.


Carl Sundbom
New York Video Calibration 
[email protected] 

(646) 483-2419


----------



## bluesman40220

I am looking for a ISF certified calibrator in the Louisville, KY area. Please PM me if you are one or can recommend a good one. Thanks.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluesman40220* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a ISF certified calibrator in the Louisville, KY area. Please PM me if you are one or can recommend a good one.



I'm based in Indianapolis, a short 2-hour drive from Louisville.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Tyson Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm based in Indianapolis, a short 2-hour drive from Louisville.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



He's also one of the most experienced in the business. That could also translate to old, but we won't go there.


----------



## Dave Harper

I HIGHLY recommend Ken Whitcomb for anyone in and around the Indy area, if you can afford that "Old Disciple of (Joe) Kane", hehehe







? I have recommended him on numerous occasions.


----------



## 1soupmeister

Anyone know of any qualified ISF people in Eastern Canada? Like in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia?


----------



## Dave Harper

I may be heading up there on vacation later this summer if you still need someone then? Try to keep these type of questions to a minimum in this thread though. See below..........



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Can we please refrain from posting any more questions to this thread?
> 
> 
> This thread is intended for isf calibrators to post their information for the clients to contact them directly if in need of services and prices.
> 
> 
> If you need to find a calibrator and you don't happen to find one here that's in your area, please either go to www.imagingscience.com and do a search or make a separate post in this forum.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## rocko1290

Ok I have a question on calibration, and since there are a ton of calibrators in here I think it's the perfect place to ask. But I don't want to get this thread off subject so I started a new one with my question here . Thanks.


----------



## Realistic1

*Realistic Imaging*: Based out of Saint Charles Missouri


My name is Eric Smith I have been in the Television Industry for about 13 years, I have been doing calibrations now for about a year. I am willing to travel to other locations to do calibration work. I calibrate all types of displays including front projection systems and LCOS and Plasmas.
*Equipment:* Sencore CP5000, Sencore VP403 Pattern Generator, Sencore accugray software for medical monitors and computer monitors, Sony PVM-96 for reference, video essentials and Avia test discs.

*My Contact info:*

Realistic Imaging

Eric Smith

St. Charles Mo. 63304

314-583-1784


----------



## Jason Monette

Jason Monette

ISF, HAA, and RTI Certified Calibrator

Bachelor of Science, Electrical Engineering

269.217.4473
Email Me 

JBM Audio

Escaping Reality Through Home Theater!


JBM Audio offers Home Theater Installation and Calibration services. Serving the State of Michigan and surrounding borders. Special trips made when requested. Be sure to visit JBM Audio for more info.


Equipment:


Sencore SP295 Audio Analyzer Sound Pro

Sencore MX299 Micorphone Multiplexer

Sencore VP403C Mulitmedia Generator

Sencore CP5000U Color Analyzer

Sager 5320 Notebook Computer

Many Test DVD's


Feel Free to call or email with any questions


----------



## Melgon

My name is Helmut Kaczmarek and I offer ISF Video calibration services for all types of consumer Display Devices, Front Projectors, as well as HAA and THX Audio calibration for Audio Systems out of Santa Clarita, CA.


Additionally I calibrate professional DLP Cinema (BARCO and NEC) projectors, and the A and B-chain of sound systems equipped with professional DOLBY, DTS, and SDDS cinema processors .


I can be contacted at [email protected] or 818-269-1427.


I serve the greater Los Angeles Area and Southern California and will travel to other areas.


Video Calibration Equipment: ColorFacts software with a MINOLTA CS-200 Chroma Meter, GretagMacbeth Eye-One spectroradiometer, AccuPel HDG-3000 Test Pattern Generator, and a Sony PVM-96 D65 reference monitor.


Video Test Software: Digital Video Essentials, AviaPro DVD test disks, THX Demo and Setup DVDs and Laserdiscs, Video Essentials System Setup Laserdisc and numerous other test DVDs.


Audio Calibration Equipment: D2 Acoustical Measurement System with four measurement microphones for improved spatial and temporal averaging, TrueRTA Real Time Analyzer, B&K Sound Pressure Level Meter.


Audio Test Software: Gold Line's "The 5.1 Audio Toolkit"


Certifications and Training: Imaging Science Foundation. Home Acoustic Alliance. BARCO and NEC Digital Cinema factory training. Formerly Senior Test Engineer and Instructor for the Professional and Home THX Divison of Lucasfilm Ltd. I am a licensed CA C-7 contractor #841838.


__________________

Helmut W. Kaczmarek

818-269-1427


----------



## Dave Harper

Impressive resume Helmut!!! Why did you stop working for Lucasfilm/THX??? Sounds like fun and a job I'd LOVE to have


----------



## IronCamel

Anyone in Reno, NV?


----------



## pibi

Anyone in MA?


----------



## umr

This is not the proper place to ask a question. You should start a new thread.


----------



## ssabripo

Hello everyone,


I apologize for posting this here, but my search to find a good ISF calibrator for my Pioneer Elite PRO-1130 has been long and frustrating







.... I've been waiting for nearly 4 months and nobody with the feedback and "vast" experience in my set has been available in my area in months, and thus, I thought I would give it a try in this thread...


I would like to know if any of you gentlemen, with experience with Pioneer's 6th Generation Elite's, particularly the PRO-1130, is available any time soon in South Florida (Miami/Ft Lauderdale)?


Specifically, I would like someone who has done the Pioneer Elite Special "ISF" day/night menus....I understand it requires special software and cables, and Pioneer Tech support has told me repeatedly that ISF calibration on this set is to be done on those menus only, and by an experienced individual in them.


I hope you gentlemen can give me some feedback...please feel free to PM me, or email me at:
[email protected] 


regards,


-Shervin


----------



## Tyson Jordan

Bob Fucci would be my recommendation. He the ISF test administrator and a very experienced calibrator who lives in Hollywood FL. I'll PM you with his contact information.


----------



## Dave Harper

And if he can't help for some reason, the ISF is located in FL so I would give them a call directly if you haven't already? I'm sure they have some good recommendations.


----------



## David Evans

If you would like, I can have Bob give you a call. I actually know Bob pretty well and he is a excellent calibrator. I know for a fact that he doesn't have the C3 calibration equipment. I have done about 9 Pioneer Elite Plasma using the C3 equipment and from my experience it works well. It depends on the client and the application if I use the C3 or do it manually. The day/night mode can be nice but most of my clients usually leave it in the day mode. The reason behind this is that the only difference between the 2 modes is brightness (black level) and contrast (white level) settings. To properly set each mode you need to be able to control room lighting. So unless you are able to make your room as dark as it is at night during the day it is hard to set the right black level and contrast. If you find a calibrator that is knowledgeable with your model they can do a great job without the C3 software.


----------



## GlenC

Shervin, we're basically in agreement here with respect to Bob Fucci. I forwarded your e-mail to Bob earlier, you should be hearing from him soon. Manual calibration can yield as good or better calibration than the C3, when done properly. there are more adjustments in the SM than there are in the C3 software.


----------



## ssabripo

*David, Glen, Tyson*....thank you very much for feedback!! I contacted Bob Fucci and haven;t been able to catch up yet, so hopefully today we can talk.










I also wanted to say thank you to Jeff (umr) for your feedback and candid thoughts.....sorry again for the confusion in our PM's.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Evans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...from my experience it works well. It depends on the client and the application if I use the C3 or do it manually. The day/night mode can be nice but most of my clients usually leave it in the day mode. The reason behind this is that the only difference between the 2 modes is brightness (black level) and contrast (white level) settings. To properly set each mode you need to be able to control room lighting. So unless you are able to make your room as dark as it is at night during the day it is hard to set the right black level and contrast. There is also one more thing I don't know if you are aware of. You can only calibrate one set of day/night modes or one for one input say night and the other day for another input. Pioneer advertising is a little miss leading, it lets people think that you can have as many inputs calibrated with day/night modes you want. There is only 2 memories and they can be configured any way you like....



understood. what confuses me is that Pioneer tech told me yesterday that they "strongly" encourage only ISF menu calibration (using C3), and although I'm sure it is partly a money thing for them, I want to make sure there is nothing there that I may be missing by not doing it that way.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shervin, we're basically in agreement here with respect to Bob Fucci. I forwarded your e-mail to Bob earlier, you should be hearing from him soon. Manual calibration can yield as good or better calibration than the C3, when done properly. there are more adjustments in the SM than there are in the C3 software.



thanks Glen....like I said, haven't been able to talk yet, but hopefully we will touch base today. As I mentioned to David, I'm just a little weary about not using the C3 software and menus, but perhaps that's just my ignorance....hopefully Bob can explain it to me in full detail.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyson Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would recommend Ken Whitcomb. He is based out of Indy, but is willing to travel. He has been in the game for 11 years, has excellent equipment, and does an excellent job. If you need some references, talk to Art Sonneborn or BradH.




How do I get in touch with Mr. Whitcomb? I'm also in Chicago.


----------



## Dave Harper

Go here:

http://www.imagingscience.com/isf_re...dlr_status=CAL


----------



## Tyson Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I get in touch with Mr. Whitcomb? I'm also in Chicago.



I PM'd you with his information. He will do an excellent job for you.


----------



## blkhawk661

any ISF'ers in PHX? i just ordered the sony 60A2000..i might be interested if the price is right..


----------



## David Evans

blkhawk661-


I will PM you with the contact info for an excellent calibrator in you area.


----------



## rick bie

Are there any ISF calibrators in the Buffalo,N.Y. area, I own a Samsung HCR4755W rear projection CRT unit which I may consider having calibrated.


Rick Biesik
[email protected]


----------



## davehancock

Yes, I service the Buffalo area from Rochester. See my entry here:
Post #131


----------



## Mr. Foo

I just got a Sony SXRD 60A2000 for the main home theater that I definately want calibrated.....


May also want to calibrate a Sony GWIII LCD RPTV in the family room and a Sony Bravia LCD in the bedroom as well. Bulk discount maybe??










Anyway, any good ISF'ers in the Chicagoland area that anyone could recommend? I would prefer someone very local to minimize costs as much as possible. Thanks!


EDIT: I did send an email to Ken Whitcomb, as someone recommended in the post above, but if there is anyone else to consider, pls let me know. TIA.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Foo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a Sony SXRD 60A2000 for the main home theater that I definately want calibrated.....
> 
> 
> May also want to calibrate a Sony GWIII LCD RPTV in the family room and a Sony Bravia LCD in the bedroom as well. Bulk discount maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, any good ISF'ers in the Chicagoland area that anyone could recommend? I would prefer someone very local to minimize costs as much as possible. Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did send an email to Ken Whitcomb, as someone recommended in the post above, but if there is anyone else to consider, pls let me know. TIA.



I am in Chicago and would like pricing for the new Sony A2000. I would also prefer local if possible.


----------



## ceberle

Precision Video/Chris Eberle

West Point, New York

(914)850-0291
[email protected] 


Instruments:

Progressive Labs CA-6X color analyzer with additional LCD probe

Accupel HDG-3000 pattern generator

Dell Inspiron laptop

Displaymate computer video calibration software

test DVDs including Avia, Digital Video Essentials and GetGray


Areas served:

New York Hudson Valley Region from Albany to Westchester County

New York Metro

Northern New Jersey

Western Connecticut

My ISF Listing


----------



## AgentZopa

*Ottawa Based ISF/HAA certified Calibrators*

*Falconet Consulting*
ISF/HAA Calibrations 

Tel.: 613-277-2349

email: Contact FALCONET 

Equipment for Video calibrations:

Sencore CP5000 'ColorPro' All-Display Color Analyzer

Sencore VP403 'VideoPro' Multimedia Video Generator


Equipment for Audio calibrations:

Sencore SP395 'SoundPro' Audio Integrator

Areas we service:

Ottawa

Kingston

Montreal

Everything in between the above regions.


----------



## VR6_MTL

I'm in Montreal .. and looking for someone.


My equipment

Optoma HD72

BEll Expressvu HD 9200 (HDMI)

Bell expressvu HD 6100 (DVI)

xbox360 (component)

sony DVD (component)


PM me please.


----------



## Dave Harper

Here's one:

http://www.imagingscience.com/isf_re...dlr_status=CAL 


You can also hit the "Back to Results Page" button and see all the ones from Canada.


----------



## davehancock

Dave,


That's something a lot of people don't realize. The isf site lists ALL calibrators that have passed their training. The only problem is that the site lists many people who are no longer active, or only do calibrations for people who purchased their displays from them.


But it is certainly the right place to start, rather than making a post here (which they aren't supposed to do).


----------



## GlenC

Here is another place to start looking - http://www.isfforum.com


----------



## RM23J8G

I just bought an "open box" KD34XBR960 that definitely has some adjustment "issues"....such as convergence and who knows what all.

Is there anyone near Richmond who can do one of these?

Thanks

Guy


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just want to expand on Glen's post -- the ISF Forum is a better place to begin searching for an ISF calibrator:

www.isfforum.com 


This is the public area of the private ISF Forum. All calibrators who have access to the private calibrator areas pay an annual subscription fee; as a result, only ISF Forum members are listed at the public area of the site. While that's not by any means a guarantee, it improves the odds that ISF Forum-listed calibrators are active, are up to date on new displays and techniques, and are eager to connect with customers in their coverage area.


Also, most of the calibrators at the ISF Forum are independents, and as a result you're less likely to run into the situation where an ISF-trained dealer only offers calibration for displays and equipment they sell.


There are current listings for ISF Forum calibrators in the US, Canada and Europe. In addition, the ISF has recently been holding seminars in Europe and Australia, and there are a growing number of calibrators available in those markets. Although there are no calibrators currently listed for Australia, that should change in a few weeks.


If anyone needs further assistance on finding an active ISF calibrator, you can send me a private message and I'll do what I can to help you make a connection with an ISF Forum calibrator in your area.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I am looking for someone in the Winston-Salem NC, or Greensboro area. I have a Samsung HL-S4266 DLP. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Harper

I'll be heading thru there very soon. Check your PMs


----------



## wewhambone

Can anyone give me some names of calibrators in the Boston area? I live in Winchester, MA (suburb about 9 miles out of town)


Specifically, if he/she has experience with Samsung HLS series, that would be a bonus.


Thanks!


----------



## GlenC

Try here: Perfect Home Theater


----------



## Dave Harper

Or Jim Doolittle who actually works with the ISF here:


ISF-trained Dealer Search Results

Company Name Doolittle, Jim

Address 40 Copley Ave.

City Waltham

State MA

ZIP Code 02452

Telephone 781-891-7714

ISF Optical Comparator

Color Analyzer


----------



## Dzydvl

Good Afternoon,


After reading and reading, I think I finally decided on the television I would like. As of this minute I'm leaning towards the HLS6187 or 88W.


I can get a really good deal on the 87 since I have a brother who works at Best Buy.


Anyways I would want this beast calibrated to get the best picture possible, but being in WI don't know who to trust. I'm not sure if there are any tours going on at this time, or if anyone is coming to Wisconsin (Between Madison and Milwaukee - 90 minutes north of Chicago) I would like to look into obtaining your services. Thank in advance for your help, and if you have any thoughts on TV choices I'm open as well.


----------



## dapodaca

Where can I post, seeking feed back on a possible ISF calibrator Id like to use? Thanks! If I have posted here incorrectly, please let me know where I can post to seek feed back. Thank you!


----------



## Dave Harper

Just start a new thread in this forum







http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=139


----------



## vikings222

Does anyone have a recommendation for a professional calibrater in the San Francisco Bay Area?


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's a listing of recommended calibrators for all of California, including several in the Bay Area:

http://www.isfforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5


----------



## vikings222

Thanks very much Doug.


----------



## stealthg2000

Anyone coming to Charlotte any time soon?


----------



## reefer21

anyone in houston, texas


----------



## 4cinema

Private Theaters

9838 Old Baymeadows Road

#352

Jacksonville, FL. 32256


904.268.1240


Have been providing ISF certified video calibrations in Jacksonville, FL. since March 1997. We are a full-service custom home theater company providing design, installation, optimization, programming, and support.


For more information, please visit our website at http://www.privatetheatersfl.com


----------



## odin30

Any calibrators between Winnipeg Manitoba and Thunder Bay ontario?

Looking to get a calibration soon and no one available round here.


----------



## Coyotes

Hmm...Don't see my original listing, so here it is again (with updates).


THE REAL PICTURE is based in Scottsdale, Arizona and conducted by Michael Hamilton.


I participated in one of the first ISF trainings, held in 1994. As a result of the relationships forged, I have been a seminar assistant since the late 1990's.

In Spring of this year, the ISF has developed a partnership with Datacolor, and an ISF Seminar series, sponsored by Datacolor has been touring the country. I am co-instructor with Lion A/V partner Gregg Loewen for this series.


The Real Picture calibration tool kit is too extensive to list here, however the same familiar accomplices are there:


Minolta CS-200 Colorimeter (essential for the new CMS - Color Management Systems - that display manufacturers are starting to implement into their products) and all Datacolor pickup devices (Lion A/V is a consultant to Datacolor)


Quantum Data 802b and 403b signal generators


All calibration discs known to man and currnetly available in the Free World


Pioneer of the trend to use the Sony PVM 96 as a reference tool for checking instrumentation (including sending my instruments in regularly for NIST re-certification) and as a live-feed Optical Comparator (retiring the original ISF Optical Comparator)


Sony PHM-14M8U HD SPMTE-C Phosphor Reference Color Monitor


Experience includes:


All CRT front projectors (except Ampro...if there are any still in use)


All other display types (including all ISF C3 enabled displays by way of Colorfacts)


The Real Picture is Runco's Southwest Technical Representative and the only authorized Runco warranty repair station in Arizona


Not sure what else to add...if you can suggest anything, I welcome all comments!


----------



## jwv651

Does Burns Digital Consultants, Inc in the Chicago area still doing calibrations ???


----------



## Coyotes

Jim works for Runco, but last I heard was residing in upstate New York.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Joe, I tried to send you a PM but apparently your inbox is full.


I'm in St. Louis and I'm currently working on pulling together a trip to Chicago, working with a couple of other area residents who haven't been able to find anyone locally. If you'd like to discuss this further, send me a private message or call me at the number below.


----------



## Mr. Foo

Anyone in the Chicagoland familiar with Sony SXRD's who is confident they can make my new 70" shine? Please PM me, thanks.


----------



## Tyson Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Foo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Chicagoland familiar with Sony SXRD's who is confident they can make my new 70" shine? Please PM me, thanks.



Try PMing Ken Whitcomb (D6500Ken). He is based out of Indy, but should have no trouble going to Chicago (depending on his schedule).


----------



## Condrum

*Condrum Net Corp. PH (630) 460-6836*

Visit - Condrum Com -or- Email - info @ condrum net

Sales, ISF Certified Calibration, HAA Certified Calibration & Installation

Servicing: Chicagoland, Northern Illinois

_Equipment:_

AccuPel HDG-3000 High Definition test pattern generator



CalMAN Professional

ControlCal

Datacolor ColorFacts Professional 7.5


Chroma5

Eye-One Pro Spectrophotometer

Milori Trichromat-1



Avia DVD & much more

ISF Calibration DVD

Digital Video Essentials

HD Reference Material

_

Trained by: Joel Silver, Kevin Miller, Bob Fucci, and Sencore
_


----------



## maingon

I just got the Panasonic AX100 and intrested in getting it ISF Calibrator anyone in Grand Rapids, MI?


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maingon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the Panasonic AX100 and intrested in getting it ISF Calibrator anyone in Grand Rapids, MI?



Just sent you a PM. I am located in Kalamazoo Michigan.


----------



## dawg1998

Can anyone recommend a quality/reasonably-priced calibrator for a Samsung HL-S5087W in the Chicagoland area?


----------



## Tyson Jordan

What do you consider "reasonably priced"?


----------



## DCDan

My name on this forum is DCDan. I am certified, experienced ISF calibrator serving the DC Metropolitan area and beyond.


I will do almost any kind of display including (but not limited to) CRT front projection.


For more information see our website which I will post here as soon as I am allowed.


In the meantime, the company name is Infinite Sight and Sound. The URL is what you would expect.


Please call for any A/V calibration or installation requirements.


Dan Liberman


----------



## dawg1998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyson Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you consider "reasonably priced"?



I guess I am asking what folks on these boards (who know more than I) consider reasonably priced, as well. I'm looking for a reliable calibration specialist (around Chicago) who provides a good value for the price of the service.


----------



## Coyotes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dawg1998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I am asking what folks on these boards (who know more than I) consider reasonably priced, as well. I'm looking for a reliable calibration specialist (around Chicago) who provides a good value for the price of the service.



The Samsung sets, with their very wide Color Gamut, require specific sensors to accurately calibrate the Color Management System. That does not mean that entry level equipment can't be used for some items, but those sets do require upscale devices for reliable adjustment of the Primary and Secondary Color Management.

In this vein, you might not find someone who is suitably equipped to price their services the same as someone that is just starting out, with entry level equipment, who will charge less just to earn their way out of instrument debt.


A calibrator with suitable equipment, would likely charge between $425-$475 for your set, in that it does take a modicum of time to fully calibrate (compared to the current Mitsubishi DLP sets which have a scant few adjustments in the Service Menu).


Hope this helps, and good luck. Gregg Loewen and Eliab are currently touring, and both have the correct equipment for your set.


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coyotes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Samsung sets, with their very wide Color Gamut, require specific sensors to accurately calibrate the Color Management System. That does not mean that entry level equipment can't be used for some items, but those sets do require upscale devices for reliable adjustment of the Primary and Secondary Color Management.
> 
> In this vein, you might not find someone who is suitably equipped to price their services the same as someone that is just starting out, with entry level equipment, who will charge less just to earn their way out of instrument debt.
> 
> 
> A calibrator with suitable equipment, would likely charge between $425-$475 for your set, in that it does take a modicum of time to fully calibrate (compared to the current Mitsubishi DLP sets which have a scant few adjustments in the Service Menu).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, and good luck. Gregg Loewen and Eliab are currently touring, and both have the correct equipment for your set.




Gotta love the sales pitch


----------



## believer

just wondering- any isf certified calibrators in the northeast ohio[youngstown] area? and how much do you charge? i have an already stunning panasonic th50phd8uk with over 1700 hrs on it, but am not sure if i should calibrate now or give it attention later in its lifespan?


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *believer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just wondering- any isf certified calibrators in the northeast ohio[youngstown] area? and how much do you charge?



I am in Kalamazoo Michigan, and I do travel to ohio if you are interested


----------



## believer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Monette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in Kalamazoo Michigan, and I do travel to ohio if you are interested



i eddited my post. have a panny th50 phd 8uk, with 1700 hrs and a great picture. unsure if i should calibrate sooner or later in the panels lifespan? it looks so good now.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Monette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gotta love the sales pitch



Actually, it is not a sales pitch, just a fact regarding the new displays and the form of light they emit. Joe Kane stated that "you cannot accurately calibrate one of these displays without a spectroradiometer." Because of this very situation, I am looking into investing some serious dollars into new test equipment because my $5K color analyzer doesn't work all that well on the Samsung, among others.


It is interesting how so many construe accurate information as a sales pitch.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it is not a sales pitch, just a fact regarding the new displays and the form of light they emit. Joe Kane stated that "you cannot accurately calibrate one of these displays without a spectroradiometer." Because of this very situation, I am looking into investing some serious dollars into new test equipment because my $5K color analyzer doesn't work all that well on the Samsung, among others.
> 
> 
> It is interesting how so many construe accurate information as a sales pitch.



I have seen this for a while. A spectroradiometer alone does not solve the problems either. I have seen numerous jobs done with Minolta CS-200's and PR-650's that were hosed. Those devices have their limitations and used incorrectly will not give accurate results either.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coyotes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gregg Loewen and Eliab are currently touring, and both have the correct equipment for your set.



Mike,


I also have the correct equipment to provide this service.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## rviele

help. is there anybody whose willing to calibrate a rca widescreen crt. i live in harford county', md.


----------



## Coyotes

Ken,

Did you see the thread higher up that mentioned they were trying to get ahold of you?


----------



## Coyotes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Monette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gotta love the sales pitch




Jason Monette


Equipment:


Sencore SP295 Audio Analyzer Sound Pro

Sencore MX299 Micorphone Multiplexer

Sencore VP403C Mulitmedia Generator

Sencore CP5000U Color Analyzer

Sager 5320 Notebook Computer

Many Test DVD's



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_If anyone would recognize a sales pitch, it would be you_


----------



## moose3833

Hello,

I live in Dundas/Hamilton Ont. (Toronto area). I've been in contact with Chad B and he said if I had another person or two who would like their set calibrated he could make it work. If anyones interested let me know.


----------



## David Evans

ISF Certified Calibrator / HAA Certified Calibrator - Oregon/SW Washington/ Boise Idaho


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


21st Century Calibrations Inc.


David Evans

P.O. Box 1737

Fairview, OR. 97024

971-404-4372

www.21stcc-isf.com 
[email protected] 



Servicing: All of Oregon / SW Washington / Boise, Idaho Area


Services: Calibration and Consultation for all types of Home Theater Audio and Video Devices.


Video Equipment:

Sencore Accugray DC14

Sencore Auto Cal Pro 6500

Sencore Color Pro 5000 - Color Analyzer

Sencore VP403c - Signal Generator

Sony PVM96 - White Reference Monitor

Numerous Test and Reference DVD's


Audio Equipment:

Sencore Sound Pro SP295C - Audio Analyzer

Sencore Sound Pro DAG5161 - Digital Audio Generator

Sencore MX299 - Micorphone Multiplexer

Sencore RS95



Please visit my website for services and complete pricing details.

Fell free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## NotanExpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen this for a while. A spectroradiometer alone does not solve the problems either. I have seen numerous jobs done with Minolta CS-200's and PR-650's that were hosed. Those devices have their limitations and used incorrectly will not give accurate results either.



So if the firm's web site lists...ISF Optical Comparator and Color Analyzer--this is not enough information. What questions should I be asking??


----------



## Coyotes

Looks like there was no response to your latest question, so here's another 1.5 cents worth...


If I can interpret what Jeff is saying - tools do not necessarily make the man. Certainly Jeff wouldn't dispute that the PR and the Minolta are not desirable items to have in your arsenal, but like color sensing devices of any ilk that are portable, they have their shortcomings when attempting to be as accurate at the lowest light levels, compared to their consistent and fabulous results at higher light levels. For example, what is considered the next step up in color research tools from those two units, is the Minolta at $35k. That gets you a wee bit more accuracy at lower light levels. Even bench top devices that approach 6 figures will have some limitations compared to, oddly enough, something _many_ of us already have possession of: two good eyes.


What Jeff and all of us would likely concur with is the notion that there is a point where the science leaves off and being an artist takes over. A "trained" person that announces they are a certified calibrator will at least have been made aware of when you are required to trade one hat (color scientist) for the other (color artist).

Merely having the tools does not make one a craftsman.

What Norm the carpenter can build with a Shopsmith doesn't mean Seth (not Schnaible...inside calibrators joke, and a weak one at that) the Amish woodworker can't equal by hand, sans the power tools.


When inquiring about a calibrator, references and reputation are good barometers as to whether they are on their game. Also their work load. While there are cancellations, if a guy can be over in 20 minutes, that might indicate that he is sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring. If you find that you can't get in with your local guy for at least 3 weeks or so, it might be an indication that he's doing some business, spurned by demand and likely reputation.


----------



## GlenC

This is an evolving field. (simplified) In the analog world, it was get the gray scale as close as possible to D65, correct color decoder (if available) and properly set user controls and you had a great calibration.


Many consumers didn't know about the need (and still don't, for that matter). Many have heard of red push but don't know what it is or understand why it is there.


Now, the digital world is coming into its own. As displays continue to improve, calibration accuracy is becoming more important. Most digital displays have colorspace outside the standards and most don't come from the factory adjusted close to the standards and some displays have the controls to adjust the actual color of the primaries and secondaries to the standards. Making these corrections generates the need for different tools. The older tools make it difficult to accurately align the newer digital displays, they are just not designed for it. Just try doing a tune-up on a new car with old technology tools. In another life, I was all set; I had my timing light, dwell meter, Uni-Syn (Carburetor Balancing Instrument) and a screwdriver..I could really dial in a Porsche 911 with Weber carbs, now. Skill sets matter too, a framing carpenter may have difficulty building a piano, not to say he couldn't do it or learn to do it.


As with most professions, there are all levels of calibrators, some more proficient than others and some more efficient than others. Just because one calibration was 2-hours and one was 6-hours, it is no indication one was any better than the other.


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an evolving field. (simplified) In the analog world, it was get the gray scale as close as possible to D65, correct color decoder (if available) and properly set user controls and you had a great calibration.
> 
> 
> Many consumers didn't know about the need (and still don't, for that matter). Many have heard of red push but don't know what it is or understand why it is there.
> 
> 
> Now, the digital world is coming into its own. As displays continue to improve, calibration accuracy is becoming more important. Most digital displays have colorspace outside the standards and most don't come from the factory adjusted close to the standards and some displays have the controls to adjust the actual color of the primaries and secondaries to the standards. Making these corrections generates the need for different tools. The older tools make it difficult to accurately align the newer digital displays, they are just not designed for it. Just try doing a tune-up on a new car with old technology tools. In another life, I was all set; I had my timing light, dwell meter, Uni-Syn (Carburetor Balancing Instrument) and a screwdriver..I could really dial in a Porsche 911 with Weber carbs, now. Skill sets matter too, a framing carpenter may have difficulty building a piano, not to say he couldn't do it or learn to do it.
> 
> 
> As with most professions, there are all levels of calibrators, some more proficient than others and some more efficient than others. Just because one calibration was 2-hours and one was 6-hours, it is no indication one was any better than the other.



Great Post, well said


----------



## Tyson Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an evolving field. (simplified) In the analog world, it was get the gray scale as close as possible to D65, correct color decoder (if available) and properly set user controls and you had a great calibration.
> 
> 
> Many consumers didn't know about the need (and still don't, for that matter). Many have heard of red push but don't know what it is or understand why it is there.
> 
> 
> Now, the digital world is coming into its own. As displays continue to improve, calibration accuracy is becoming more important. Most digital displays have colorspace outside the standards and most don't come from the factory adjusted close to the standards and some displays have the controls to adjust the actual color of the primaries and secondaries to the standards. Making these corrections generates the need for different tools. The older tools make it difficult to accurately align the newer digital displays, they are just not designed for it. Just try doing a tune-up on a new car with old technology tools. In another life, I was all set; I had my timing light, dwell meter, Uni-Syn (Carburetor Balancing Instrument) and a screwdriver..I could really dial in a Porsche 911 with Weber carbs, now. Skill sets matter too, a framing carpenter may have difficulty building a piano, not to say he couldn't do it or learn to do it.
> 
> 
> As with most professions, there are all levels of calibrators, some more proficient than others and some more efficient than others. Just because one calibration was 2-hours and one was 6-hours, it is no indication one was any better than the other.



Amen, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## thehun

Hello gentlemen. I live in Sonoma County CA, and found 2 calibrators, that might suit me, but feedback would be appreciated.

One is Tony Probst, from AVcalibrations.com, the other is Robert Busch, of Busch Home Theaters.Any info on their knowledge/experience and their equipment they use?

My set is a Smasung DLP 1080p set, about week old.

Also Tony Probst offer a black material lining inside the TV claiming better contrast benefits, due to no false light reflections. Is this a proven method and worth it's additional $275.00 price.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Paradise

_*Paradise Media Solutions*_ offers a full suite of video calibration needs. We are ISF and HAA certified, as well as certified through the Sencore Academy for video and audio calibration.

Equipment we use: Sencore VP403C, ACP6500, CP5000, SP295, DAG5161, MX299.

We specialize in the light commercial industry and governmental institutions. The home theater is just as important and our services follow suit.

We are located in *Northern Los Angeles County* and have a widely dispersed service area.

You will find my company on the Imaging Science Website that also includes my company website.


----------



## Mr Bob

I'm based in the SF Bay Area, but will also travel anywhere. So far this has

included New Jersey, Arizona, Texas, Oklahoma, Oregon, Washington, and

both No. and So. CA, tho I have had inquiries from as far away as

Iceland, Puerto Rico and the Philipines.


I have attended the Ampro, Runco, Sencore, Toshiba and Tektronix

schools, plus studied electronics theory and repair at Lane Community

College in Springfield, Oregon.


Plus the ISF Course - plus both of the special ISF courses offered

after the actual training days of the ISF training - from Jim Burns: on

aiming OTA HD antennas in difficult situations - and Jim Doolittle: on

the finer points of doing ceiling projectors.


In the last 20 years I have done Sony, Philips, Marantz, RCA, Hitachi, Panasonic, Zenith and NEC RPTVs, plus Sony, Mitsubishi, Electrohome, Runco, Ampro, Barco, NEC, Dwin, Seleco, Vidikron, Kloss and Advent front projectors.


My calibrations are not just the typical ISF calibration of simply

greyscale and user centers; they are complete stem to stern

calibrations, covering both optical and electrostatic focussing

(including precision blue defocussing and how it relates to the white

balance section of greyscale), professional optics cleaning, geometry

(precision picture shaping and placement), convergence, greyscale,

recalibration of user centers, and ardent effectiveness in dealing

with red push issues - universally prevalent in Mitsubishis, but also

present in many other brands. Unfortunately, this has to be

tempered by the ability of any set to actually allow for linear

color decoding response, and/or be re-aligned for achieving it.


When necessary, they also involve scheimpflug and astigmatism re-alignments - fine-point ops that are not commonly known about.


I will also greyscale any TV made, as long as accurate service

literature, if necessary, is available and on location, waiting for me

- including DVTVs, LCDs, plasmas, DLPs, etc.


As a repair tech, I also repair many brands of big screen, both FPTV and RPTV, and am presently specializing in keeping triple-gun Elite Pro HDreadys going, when they come down with some very expectable ailments, elaborated upon in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...88#post8728688 


Please read immediately if not sooner, if your PRO 510/610/710 has had any intermittent problems, or your 520/620/720 or 530/630/730 as well.



Mr Bob


ISF Certified and Equipped


----------



## Nerdful1

ISF certified, Master Technician license since 1971 in MA equal to CET at the time. I no longer do repairs, will refer to my trusted repairers while dong calibrations. Due to my experience, I can do a lot of repairs involved while calibrating in home..For example solder in a whole new jackpack that was broken by customer (or myself) and knowledge about new no lead high temp soldering. Test CRT's with my cr69 etc.


----------



## RobZ

Anyone ISF south (way south) of San Antonio?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone ISF south (way south) of San Antonio?



I have gone down there in the past, but I don't have any plans at this time.


----------



## ellisda1

Hi,

I am starting my part-time calibration services in the Raleigh/Durham NC area. I am ISF certified (trained by Gregg Lowen), and ColorFacts certified. I am experienced in CRTS, LCDs, Plasma, and front and rear projection systems. Currently I use CalMAN/ColorFacts with the Spyder2, Progessive Labs CA-6X, Accupel HDG-3000 signal generator, Avia and DVE, and the SONY PVM-96 reference monitor.


Dan Ellis

Display Calibration Services

919-616-5075


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have gone down there in the past, but I don't have any plans at this time.




Jeff,

Let me know if you ever head out this way. I'm looking to have my VW50 & 60XBR2 calibrated. Possibly even my 34" Sony tube. I may have a couple of other friends who may want ISF cal.


----------



## GregF2

Anyone in the Cleveland, OH area that performs ISF C3 calibration on Pioneer Elite 1140? Please pm. Thanks!


----------



## JC7727

Looking for ISF calibration in Queens, NYC.


----------



## Gradius2

Can professional calibrators from another country post here too ?


If so, here goes.










We only use ISF Certified Equipaments, we're on Brazil (more specifically in Curitiba/PR).


If you're in Brazil, visit us at: hdvision ponto com ponto br


Thanks for your time,

Gradius


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC7727* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for ISF calibration in Queens, NYC.




I have been flown out twice to New Jersey for cals in the past few years, and another trip might be in order soon. I stayed in Queens while there, exploring NY after the job was done.


If you want me to check with my big screen owner who flew me in then, and see if he's ready for another trip, let me know and I'll do both of your jobs while I am there.



Mr Bob


----------



## Chubzilla06

can anyone recommend a calibrator for the Ocean county NJ area?


----------



## Irunnoft

Anybody here used Audio Inc. ISF calibrators in Asheville, NC? I used the imagingscience website link posted back near the beginning of this thread to find this company. Just wondering if anybody here can recommend them. If not, does anybody know a great service here in Western North Carolina? I just bought a Sony KDL-40V2500. THANKS!


----------



## mntwinsfan

I just got a new Sony 70" XBR2, Anyone know of a Calibrator in my area they can reccomend.


----------



## mrking

Can Europeans post here too?


Sweden, Göteborg, here.


----------



## gm2376

Anyone recommend someone from the metro detroit area?


----------



## Cam Man

Cinema-Pro Home Theater, LLC located in Tucson, AZ.


Greeetings,


I am the owner/President, and I perform all the company ISF calibrations. I have a uniquely related background; I am an award-winning cinematographer and camera operator whose credits include _Twister, Star Trek: First Contact, A Time to Kill , Dante's Peak, The West Wing, Frailty, Alias_ and many, many more. I am a member of the prestigious Society of Operating Cameramen (S.O.C.) .


Although I use the leading essential tools, I have a uniquely experienced and artistic eye for picutre quality acquired from countless hours on the movie set, in the screening room, and supervising telecine transfers. I don't approach the process strictly as an engineering process. Being intimately familiar with the photographic phase, I evaluate and manipulate the display so that the results are not just an engineering achievement, but to make sure that the displayed media is faithful to the original photography and intent of the filmmakers; in some cases, actual feature films I have done. Although the process is significantly engineering in nature, almost every calibration inevitably has decisions to be made that cannot be (and probably should not be) engineering decisions. That is where my experience plays a significant role; making interpretive decisions where they are required with an inside perspective to the creative production process.


Calibrations are available on most major lines of conumer direct view, RPTV, and front projectors, and professional broadcast monitors. And yes, I do travel.


Cheers,


Randy Feemster, SOC
www.cinemaproht.com 
[email protected]


----------



## billythekid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gm2376* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend someone from the metro detroit area?



I'm looking too. North East Detroit area.


----------



## DB2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwinsfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a new Sony 70" XBR2, Anyone know of a Calibrator in my area they can reccomend.



Pat Bradley
www.hdtvguy.com


----------



## mdarlon

Just purchased the Samsung 6188 and am considering having it calibrated rather than DIY. Still need to upgrade the DVD player. I've looked through the ISF listings and the list includes folks from Magnolia HT to individuals with no store front. Any recommendations or experiences in my area are welcomed.


----------



## GlenC

COAST CALIBRATION, 2611-L Jefferson Street, Carlsbad, CA. 92008, William "Bill" Hergonson, www.coastcalibration.com , [email protected] , (760) 599-8440


----------



## Mr Bob

I will be in Portland OR for Xmas from the 20th to the 28th.


Anyone who wants calibration or repair work done on their HDreadys while I'm there, should get ahold of me posthaste.



One more thing.


ALL CRT RPTVs need professional-grade optics cleaning every few years, due to the ionization caused by the 30K of HV inside, inherent in CRT use. This turns your optics into powerful dust magnets every minute the set is on. I recommend getting it done every year, which will keep it looking fresh and young forever.


If yours is 3 years old or older and you have not had your optics cleaned you are WAY behind, and are not seeing your set looking as it should. There's a bleariness to your pic that you shouldn't have to tolerate. Having your optics cleaned is like fast forwarding out of the underwater murky scenes in Finding Nemo to the crystal clear out of water scenes later on in the movie. It makes a dazzling difference in your picture.


Be sure to contact me for optics cleaning, even if you don't intend to have a calibration done on your set, if you own a CRT RPTV of any age past 2 years old. It is a fraction of the cost of a full calibration, and what it does cost should be simply chalked up to periodic maintenance of a multi-thousand dollar piece of gear.



Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an evolving field. (simplified) In the analog world, it was get the gray scale as close as possible to D65, correct color decoder (if available) and properly set user controls and you had a great calibration.
> 
> 
> Many consumers didn't know about the need (and still don't, for that matter). Many have heard of red push but don't know what it is or understand why it is there.
> 
> 
> Now, the digital world is coming into its own. As displays continue to improve, calibration accuracy is becoming more important. Most digital displays have colorspace outside the standards and most don't come from the factory adjusted close to the standards and some displays have the controls to adjust the actual color of the primaries and secondaries to the standards. Making these corrections generates the need for different tools. The older tools make it difficult to accurately align the newer digital displays, they are just not designed for it. Just try doing a tune-up on a new car with old technology tools. In another life, I was all set; I had my timing light, dwell meter, Uni-Syn (Carburetor Balancing Instrument) and a screwdriver..I could really dial in a Porsche 911 with Weber carbs, now. Skill sets matter too, a framing carpenter may have difficulty building a piano, not to say he couldn't do it or learn to do it.
> 
> 
> As with most professions, there are all levels of calibrators, some more proficient than others and some more efficient than others. Just because one calibration was 2-hours and one was 6-hours, it is no indication one was any better than the other.




I couldn't agree more. That's why I have stuck with my ISF Optical Comparator thru thick and thin, and also now own a TVS Pro. I have personally pegged 2 color analyzers out there which had delivered excruciatingly dour pictures, and on the first one the calibrator had left it there, calling it good. I was able to head off at the pass the second one.


When double-checked, the first analyzer was found to be way off calibration, and last I heard the equipment was being sent back for re-calibration, and they were calling all their recent customers for re-dos. This was in Texas, many years ago. I'm sure they got that one straight a long time ago.


JUST TRUSTING electronic analyzing equipment is not the thing to do. You sometimes need double-checks, because instruments CAN lie to you. Analyzers should always be double-checked via optical comparators of some type - even if it's one of those D6500 phosphor Sony 9"ers - if there is ever any question.


The bottom line is how the picture looks, and one of my fondest memories is from when Scott Ross of Digital Domain - Best Special Effects Oscar for Titanic - put his DVD copy of Titanic on his finished set and said, "Yup. (grin) That scene looks JUST like it did in the movie." My thanks to Stacy Spears for his help on that one.



The best calibrator is the one who, when all is said and done, settles back and watches some very challenging video with his set's owner and after awhile of that, heaves a satisfying sigh and thinks to himself, "God, I'm good". And a gets a big ****-eating grin from his owner in response, because that owner KNOWS he's never seen his set look THAT good before.



Well said, Glen.



Mr Bob


----------



## hpowders

Looking for a recommendation of an ISF calibrator in the Tampa/Sarasota area for a new Sony Bravia 32" XBR2 LCD.

There are quite a few listed on the ISF site.

Any positive experiences?


----------



## verboten

I am looking for a calibrator in central Illinois, Bloomington/Normal area. I have a Mits WS-55513.


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

verboten,


I sent you a private message Monday morning.


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

I have a new Mitsubishi 57732 that I'd like to have calibrated. I live right on the IA/MO state line on I-35. My zip code is 50140 if that helps. I may have another person or two in my town that would like to have a calibration as well.


----------



## brentsg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IA_Chiefs_fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new Mitsubishi 57732 that I'd like to have calibrated. I live right on the IA/MO state line on I-35. My zip code is 50140 if that helps. I may have another person or two in my town that would like to have a calibration as well.



I sent you a PM...


----------



## jeffincr

Looking for an ISF calibrator in the Minneapolis area, for a Samsung HLS-5087W. Anyone?


----------



## Column

Looking for an ISf calibrator that has some experience with the Sony 60a2000 in the New Orleans area,anyone have any recomendations?


----------



## sharkcohen

Looking to have my Westinghouse LVM-42w2 LCD calibrated. I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area (Sunnyvale).


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking to have my Westinghouse LVM-42w2 LCD calibrated. I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area (Sunnyvale).



Contact me. We will need to get service literature - I have never done a Westinghouse before, doubt if many calibrators have - but any set can be properly calibrated given the proper information.


Yours will be no exception.



Mr Bob


----------



## whsbuss

I am looking for someone in the Phila,PA area who can calibrate my Samsung DLP.


----------



## ginovino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been flown out twice to New Jersey for cals in the past few years, and another trip might be in order soon. I stayed in Queens while there, exploring NY after the job was done.
> 
> 
> If you want me to check with my big screen owner who flew me in then, and see if he's ready for another trip, let me know and I'll do both of your jobs while I am there.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



You would think that living in the New York City (Queens,Brooklyn, Manhattan & Long Island) area, you would be tripping over credentialed qualified calibrators of the ISF caliber. Such is not the case at least for me. I may not be searching in the right places.. I have yet to EASILY find any posting on this forum. In searching on the ISF site, you find mostly HT dealer/Installerss with dealer mark-ups etc, not too many Independant TV technicians/Service which promote they are ISF proficiant as well.


It may be my paranoia, though when purchasing my Pioneer Pro-1140Hd at Best Buy-Magnolia recently, they were promoting their own staff ISF tech who "Uses SENCORE equipment" Duh......So what! The guy was younger than my stone washed jeans and actually never worked in the TV service business! Duh...!


They had posted test reports on 2 models of Plasmas- a Pioneer Pro-1540 and Panasonic TH-50px-60U... Frankly, the comparisons were bogus as they weren't being comapred against the same models UNCALIBRATED. In Fact, to my eyes using their SENCORE LOOP VIDEO, some uncalibrated sets on display had better images. I would be suspect of BestBUY- magnolia and seek independent calibrations as I am trying to do here.


Back to my situation. Can I call upon you and other forum members who have satisfactory experience with ISF Calibrators/Service Technicians located here in the Metro NY area (Queens & Long Island specifically) provide me with a list of names, comments and costs so I can proceed with eforts to A) have my 1140HD aligned and B) get my RPTV Sony KS-53s65 tuned up and aligned as well.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginovino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would think that living in the New York City (Queens,Brooklyn, Manhattan & Long Island) area, you would be tripping over credentialed qualified calibrators of the ISF caliber. Such is not the case at least for me. I may not be searching in the right places.. I have yet to EASILY find any posting on this forum. In searching on the ISF site, you find mostly HT dealer/Installerss with dealer mark-ups etc, not too many Independant TV technicians/Service which promote they are ISF proficiant as well.
> 
> 
> It may be my paranoia, though when purchasing my Pioneer Pro-1140Hd at Best Buy-Magnolia recently, they were promoting their own staff ISF tech who "Uses SENCORE equipment" Duh......So what! The guy was younger than my stone washed jeans and actually never worked in the TV service business! Duh...!
> 
> 
> They had posted test reports on 2 models of Plasmas- a Pioneer Pro-1540 and Panasonic TH-50px-60U... Frankly, the comparisons were bogus as they weren't being comapred against the same models UNCALIBRATED. In Fact, to my eyes using their SENCORE LOOP VIDEO, some uncalibrated sets on display had better images. I would be suspect of BestBUY- magnolia and seek independent calibrations as I am trying to do here.
> 
> 
> Back to my situation. Can I call upon you and other forum members who have satisfactory experience with ISF Calibrators/Service Technicians located here in the Metro NY area (Queens & Long Island specifically) provide me with a list of names, comments and costs so I can proceed with eforts to A) have my 1140HD aligned and B) get my RPTV Sony KS-53s65 tuned up and aligned as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Contact:

Carl Sundbom

New York Video Calibration

(646) 483-2419
[email protected] 
www.ny-calibration.com 


or


Kevin Miller

ISFTV

(718) 274-0236
[email protected] 
www.isftv.com


----------



## jjthenovice

Can someone recommend an ISF calibrator for my HL-S5687W located in Sacramento, CA


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjthenovice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend an ISF calibrator for my HL-S5687W located in Sacramento, CA




Sac is about an hour and a half away from me. And yes, I do travel.



Mr Bob


----------



## antand

I think I'm going to want to have my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK calibrated in a couple weeks and was wondering if there is someone that "the forum" could recommend in the Nazareth PA area that has a good reputation and is familiar w/ my display.


I got one from the ISF website, www.IntegratedHomeConsulting.com and the calibrator's name is Paul V. Kraft. Is anyone familiar w/ or can share any experiences with this company/calibrator?


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whsbuss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone in the Phila,PA area who can calibrate my Samsung DLP.



I'm in your area if you'd like to discuss it, please PM me?


I look forward to hearing from you







!!!


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to want to have my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK calibrated in a couple weeks and was wondering if there is someone that "the forum" could recommend in the Nazareth PA area that has a good reputation and is familiar w/ my display.
> 
> 
> I got one from the ISF website, www.IntegratedHomeConsulting.com and the calibrator's name is Paul V. Kraft. Is anyone familiar w/ or can share any experiences with this company/calibrator?



I'm not too far from you either if you're interested. PM me also.


----------



## vdmorales1

what company is close to me to do an ISF on a KDS-R60XBR2 in miami florida


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdmorales1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what company is close to me to do an ISF on a KDS-R60XBR2 in miami florida



Try Bob Fucci in Hollywood, FL
[email protected] 

(954) 922-3667


----------



## walkingforone

I live in small town Virginia. Southwest. about an hour SW of Roanoke or about an hour north of Winston Salem. I have a hitachi 51F59. Looking to get calibrated soon. Anyone here that does that area or know of anyone.I live in a small town called Galax, Virginia.


----------



## besttvimage

Hi All,

I'm Darryl Hunter and my company is BestTVImage (AVS and website name) serving all of metro Atlanta and most of North and Central Georgia. I specialize in LCD, Plasma, DLP and LCos calibration.


My test equipment includes: Sencore CP5000 colorimeter and AccuPel HDG-3000 Test Pattern Generator. And, my Video Test Software includes Digital Video Essentials and AviaPro DVD test disks.


404.806.8187


Thank you!


Darryl


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkingforone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in small town Virginia. Southwest. about an hour SW of Roanoke or about an hour north of Winston Salem. I have a hitachi 51F59. Looking to get calibrated soon. Anyone here that does that area or know of anyone.I live in a small town called Galax, Virginia.



I may be in VA doing some other calibrations in the not too distant future. If you're interested in some more info or have questions, please don't hesitate to shoot me a PM here at AVS


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginovino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would think that living in the New York City (Queens,Brooklyn, Manhattan & Long Island) area, you would be tripping over credentialed qualified calibrators of the ISF caliber. Such is not the case at least for me. I may not be searching in the right places.. I have yet to EASILY find any posting on this forum. In searching on the ISF site, you find mostly HT dealer/Installerss with dealer mark-ups etc, not too many Independant TV technicians/Service which promote they are ISF proficiant as well.
> 
> 
> It may be my paranoia, though when purchasing my Pioneer Pro-1140Hd at Best Buy-Magnolia recently, they were promoting their own staff ISF tech who "Uses SENCORE equipment" Duh......So what! The guy was younger than my stone washed jeans and actually never worked in the TV service business! Duh...!
> 
> 
> They had posted test reports on 2 models of Plasmas- a Pioneer Pro-1540 and Panasonic TH-50px-60U... Frankly, the comparisons were bogus as they weren't being comapred against the same models UNCALIBRATED. In Fact, to my eyes using their SENCORE LOOP VIDEO, some uncalibrated sets on display had better images. I would be suspect of BestBUY- magnolia and seek independent calibrations as I am trying to do here.
> 
> 
> Back to my situation. Can I call upon you and other forum members who have satisfactory experience with ISF Calibrators/Service Technicians located here in the Metro NY area (Queens & Long Island specifically) provide me with a list of names, comments and costs so I can proceed with eforts to A) have my 1140HD aligned and B) get my RPTV Sony KS-53s65 tuned up and aligned as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Carl Sundbom
> 
> New York Video Calibration
> 
> (646) 483-2419
> [email protected]
> www.ny-calibration.com
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Kevin Miller
> 
> ISFTV
> 
> (718) 274-0236
> [email protected]
> www.isftv.com



I would say try Kevin Miller since he's a co-founder of the ISF and teaches the classes, but then again I don't know Mr. Sundbom so I can't really speak for him. I'm sure he's MORE than qualified also.


If there's any reason why either of them can't do it, I travel to NY semi-frequently also.


Good luck in your search and enjoy the results







!!!


----------



## L.T.

Des Moines, Iowa (50315). Looking for an ISF Calibrator for my KDS-60A2000. Thank's for any suggestion's!


----------



## SethS

I would contact Dave at [email protected]


----------



## L.T.

Thank's SethS!


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say try Kevin Miller since he's a co-founder of the ISF and teaches the classes, but then again I don't know Mr. Sundbom so I can't really speak for him. I'm sure he's MORE than qualified also.
> 
> 
> If there's any reason why either of them can't do it, I travel to NY semi-frequently also.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search and enjoy the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



Kevin did my LG 50" plasma in Quuens NY and it did a world of difference.


----------



## mkinn

Michael Kinnaird ISF/CET/CEDIA/IEEE
www.avs-design.com 
[email protected] 


30+ years in the design, integration, installation, repair, and calibration of Pro and consumer A/V displays and home theater equipment by EVERY mfg. from Advent to Zenith. Warranty repair on Sony, Hitachi, Mits, Pioneer, Toshiba, LG, RCA, JVC, and others


Training: ISF, CEDIA, CET, IEEE certified technician and instructor, required training and warranty repair courses from Sony, Mits, Pioneer, Toshiba, Hitachi, RCA, JVC, LG, amd others


Services offered: ISF calibration, audio calibration, analysis, design, noise control, automation, control system design and integration, programming, A/V repair. Design and installation of 2.35:1 Constant-height projectors, lenses and screens


Equipment: Sencore CP5000, VP301, CP288, AVIA, DVE DVD's. Over $100K of audio analyzers and other A/V repair equipment


Area Serviced: Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, Tennessee, Northern Florida


Experience: over 5000 calibrations and 20,000 repairs on every size and brand of broadcast monitor, 7", 8", & 9" CRT, DLP, DILA, LCD Flat-panel, FPTV and RPTV since 1976


Payment options: Cash, Check, Visa, MasterCard (no AMEX credit cards)


----------



## jjroper

Trying to find someone in my area that can calibrate my television. I am located at Whidbey Island, Washington (Oak Harbor to be exact). Zip code is 98277 if that helps. I have a JVC HD-ILA I believe it is a 60-65 inch display... can't really remember.







I would have to locate the documentation in my filing cabinet. I recently relocated from Japan where I had no access to any calibration services and would really like to have it calibrated. I have it hooked up to my HD cable box with component cables and it still looks pixelated. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## bwclark

 http://www.imagingscience.com/isf-trained.cfm 


Select "Washington" for your state and you will see a selection for Oak Harbor!


----------



## TitusTroy

I bought a Samsung HL-S5087W HDTV set and the Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player back in the middle of December...I want to get it professionally calibrated and after doing a lot of research I've heard a lot of good things about Eliab and Kevin Miller...they both get excellent reviews and I was wondering who the absolute best was in my area...I live in New York City--Manhattan---and I want the best possible calibration possible...I just want to ensure that spending an additional $400+ will be worth it so can anyone help me with this decision...Thanks


----------



## mave198

I am still on the fence on whether to get my Sony 34XS955 Tube HDTV calibrated, since the only issues I have with the TV are some overscan and geometry issues.


Don't know how much a professional calibration would improve the image quality, which I feel now is spectacular. Hard to imagine it getting any better.


Anyway I'm in Brooklyn, NYC and have a hard time finding anyone who would calibrate a tube based HDTV with geometry problems. Any suggestions would be helpful.



Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mave198* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am still on the fence on whether to get my Sony 34XS955 Tube HDTV calibrated, since the only issues I have with the TV are some overscan and geometry issues.
> 
> 
> Don't know how much a professional calibration would improve the image quality, which I feel now is spectacular. Hard to imagine it getting any better.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm in Brooklyn, NYC and have a hard time finding anyone who would calibrate a tube based HDTV with geometry problems. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Sony is the only DV with registers in there for correcting this sort of thing, along with some models with small trimpots inside the cabinet at the neck of the set, for further fine tuning. They are not quite as good as you'll find in triple-gun sets, but are head and shoulders better than most DVs.


Be sure that whoever you hire has experience in those registers. You can't just mess around in there exploring, without the set shutting down on you and scaring the crap out of you, if you tweak up or down on the wrong regs. (Any idea how I found out about that?...)


I have calibrated many of the 34" Sony HDready 16x9 DVs like this one, and the results are nothing short of spectacular.




Mr Bob


----------



## Dave Harper

Have you tried Kevin Miller from Queens? His website is http://www.isftv.com


----------



## [email protected]

I'm looking for a recommendation for an ISF trained calibrator for my Pioneer Elite ProFHD1 in the Salt Lake City area. I've called some that I found from the ISF website and many are no longer doing the calibrations.


thanks


----------



## cbrandner

anyone serving delaware, or can anyone recommend someone???


tia...


----------



## Tiger Tony

Any calibrators coming to New Orleans?


I would be interested in having you work your magic on my Samsung HLS-5687


----------



## sillysally

I have a Panasonic TH-42PX50U and a Denon DVD-3930ci hooked up to my TV.

I live in NW Cook County Il. Would like to get the best out of this setup. PM me if you can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## newYorkBlues

Any one in the Rochester, NY area with experience calibrating LG plasmas? I have a

LG 42PC1DA with slightly over 600 hours on it. Should I wait until I pass the 1000 hour mark before calibrating?


Forgive me in advance if I'm posting in the wrong place.


Thanks


----------



## davehancock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newYorkBlues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any one in the Rochester, NY area with experience calibrating LG plasmas? I have a
> 
> LG 42PC1DA with slightly over 600 hours on it. Should I wait until I pass the 1000 hour mark before calibrating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me in advance if I'm posting in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm sending you a PM, but you have enough hours on mislay to have it calibrated.


----------



## bmackrell

I'm looking for recommendations on ISF-certified calibrators in the Northern VA area. Looking to have my Optoma H78DC3 calibrated. Any members find someone that did a great job?


Regards,


bill mackrell


----------



## BDP33

I'm looking for a Calibrator in the Southwest Ohio area. I just purchased a Mitsubishi 57732 and would like to have it professionally calibrated.


----------



## italiano98

Just Droped A Good Dime On Plasma And New Panny 1000 Pj Can Any1 Tell Me A Great Isf Guy In Area Tank's Guy's


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmackrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations on ISF-certified calibrators in the Northern VA area. Looking to have my Optoma H78DC3 calibrated. Any members find someone that did a great job?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> bill mackrell




I just lerft Leesburg and Countryside, VA - Pioneer Elite CRTs there - and flew to Atlanta, where I will still be for a few more days, then off to St. Louis.


Too bad I missed you, would have loved a third cal in that area.











Mr Bob


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *italiano98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just Droped A Good Dime On Plasma And New Panny 1000 Pj Can Any1 Tell Me A Great Isf Guy In Area Tank's Guy's



I'll be in Chicago next week and would be able to take care of you.


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## smexton

hello all,


I 'm just outside of Philadelphia, and would like to have my Electrohome 8500 CRT calibrated. I would love to find someone who can optimize the mechanical setup as well, or at least someone who would know if more could be squeezed out of this pj. I've had offers from a few guys here, but all have fallen through because of my location. I had one guy scheduled who never even showed! I'm easily accessed by all major highways, and close to a university...not hard to find at all. I would like someone from the AVS community as I feel they have more of an understanding of what I am looking for.


Dave
[email protected]


----------



## metaldave

Hi, there.


I'm looking for a callibrator in Pittsburgh, PA, but I'm having a (surprisingly) difficult time finding anyone that does it anymore. I even looked on the ISF website, and the "certified" companies don't have those people anymore. Funny, eh? Short of flying Mr. Bob out to Pittsburgh, who has a more "local" alternative? Thanks!


- Dave


----------



## metaldave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just lerft Leesburg and Countryside, VA - Pioneer Elite CRTs there - and flew to Atlanta, where I will still be for a few more days, then off to St. Louis.
> 
> 
> Too bad I missed you, would have loved a third cal in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I'm actually quite surprised there isn't a specific thread or forum for traveling ads. In fact, a category with all 50 states as separate forums would be ideal. That way, each forum can have a separate listing by the servicing tech indicating they'll be in-town at that point.


It would have the additional benefit of having the thread (say, the thread for Pennsylvania) subscribe-able and notify the member (via e-mail, etc.) when someone's coming to town.


This would make missed trips a thing of the past (well, at least potentially add a couple of service calls to your travels).


Just remember it's my idea when handing out the awards!


- Dave


----------



## smexton

Excellent idea, metaldave.


I have some retail outfits in my area that have added isf calibration as a quick money maker, but I would love to get someone from the avs community who has more passion and is not watching the clock while doing a crappy job. Been there, done that...


Perhaps a system like yours would give us better access to to the real deal, and also make it feasable for the pros here to group appointments.


Pittsburgh is only 4 hours or so....if we can fill in the gaps with more stops, perhaps someone would be up for a road trip?


Dave


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smexton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent idea, metaldave.
> 
> 
> I have some retail outfits in my area that have added isf calibration as a quick money maker, but I would love to get someone from the avs community who has more passion and is not watching the clock while doing a crappy job. Been there, done that...
> 
> 
> Perhaps a system like yours would give us better access to to the real deal, and also make it feasable for the pros here to group appointments.
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh is only 4 hours or so....if we can fill in the gaps with more stops, perhaps someone would be up for a road trip?
> 
> 
> Dave




Keep in mind that ISF does NO training in the image structure category, such as focusing, geometry and convergence. Poeple who are proficient at all of that will be getting scarcer and scarcer with the constant proliferation of fixed pixel devices and the reduced needs of same, since they don't require that knowledge.


We who do know these specialized things are going to be the only ones capable of optimizing CRT technology, and we will become fewer and farther between, the more fixed pixels gain their inexorable foothold on the marketplace. CRT tech is already becoming extremely hard to find out there, among new units offered. With very few occasional exceptions you really can't find anything in the stores anymore, you have to go online, to places like UEC and froogle.


Along with the regular ISF stuff needed on ALL displays, I am master of focusing - wrote the Cantilever Techniqiue years ago - geometry, convergence, astigmatism correction and scheimpflug correction. All things that could come into play on virtually all CRT triple gun systems, be they RPTV or FPTV. Esp. on your 8500.


You'll probably have to fly someone in in any case, for a nice Electrohome like yours, so you may as well go ahead and consider me, if you can't score someone local, which I think is going to be a real long shot. I am currently in Roswell GA, and will be flying back home to CA from St. Louis later in the week.



Mr Bob


----------



## sillysally




DroptheRemote said:


> I'll be in Chicago next week and would be able to take care of you.
> 
> 
> Doug im looking forward to meeting you this thursday and having you do your thing on my system


----------



## smexton

Mr. Bob,


If you get a chance, contact me by email and let me know (approximately) the cost of doing a full blown set up and calibration on my Marquee. Hopefully, I can find a few more stops around here so that we can split your travel expenses.


Btw, I'm using a dinosaur of a scaler, but it seems to be working well. (InFocus Quad Scan set to 'tripling'). The pj has had the popular mods done already, less than 1,000 hours on the tubes, and brand new lenses. I actually have quite a good picture despite my really not knowing what I'm doing! I've followed all the advice given on this site, and I'm very appreciative of all the help I've recieved...I'd just like the darn thing set up by a professional who knows the capabilities of the unit.



Thanks,

Dave
[email protected]


----------



## fher

I'm looking for a Calibrator in Chicago. My Zip 60061. I have a Sony kdl 46xbr3.


----------



## WERA689

Gents, see the "Mr Bob does Atlanta" thread. Enuf said.


----------



## sillysally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Calibrator in Chicago. My Zip 60061. I have a Sony kdl 46xbr3.



Doug (DroptheRemote) will be in town starting this thursday. You might want to PM him and see if he can do your system. I know he has three jobs here in Chicago area starting with me.


----------



## fher

Has anyone seen Doug (DroptheRemote) work done before? I dont want to give my money to just anyone. They have to know what they are doing.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Doug (DroptheRemote) work done before? I dont want to give my money to just anyone. They have to know what they are doing.



fher,


Hopefully you'll get some feedback here to your question, but I've also sent you via PM some links to recent reviews I've received elsewhere here at AVS. I thought about posting the links here, but don't believe anyone else has done that and therefore assumed it might not be appropriate. But feel free to share those links if anyone asks for them.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Doug (DroptheRemote) work done before? I dont want to give my money to just anyone. They have to know what they are doing.



If Doug is going to be in your area and you can get him, go for it, highly recommended.


----------



## sillysally

I just had Doug (DroptheRemote) calibrate my my system. I have only watched a few parts from some of my DVDs. What im seeing, its like i just got a new HD Plasma tv. Im seeing things i never saw before







.

Also about Doug all i can say is what a class act he is.

Thanks Doug you are worth every penny of what you charge.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> fher,
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll get some feedback here to your question, but I've also sent you via PM some links to recent reviews I've received elsewhere here at AVS. I thought about posting the links here, but don't believe anyone else has done that and therefore assumed it might not be appropriate. But feel free to share those links if anyone asks for them.




Doug -


You've done really, really well since I calibrated your set in SF so many years ago. Good goin'!


Doug's 56" Panny was the one that convinced me that Panny had the best HD picture out there. It's why I bought the 65" Panny I later bought, which has served me incredibly well for 6 years and STILL looks better than my brand new 73" Mit with the 9" guns, which is presently needing warranty work. He also was my source for my very first HD recording equipment, the original Panasonic DVHS/HD STB combo.


Most of you guys don't know it, but Doug recently took over the ISF Forum, which is kind of a watering hole for us calibrators.



One question - do you do the optics cleaning on your cals like I did on yours, and do you also perform the deeper optics cleaning when necessary, like I do?



Mr Bob


----------



## metaldave

... still looking for someone who's in (or willing to drive) to Pittsburgh, PA!


----------



## HSW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coyotes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A calibrator with suitable equipment, would likely charge between $425-$475 for your set, in that it does take a modicum of time to fully calibrate (compared to the current Mitsubishi DLP sets which have a scant few adjustments in the Service Menu).



I am looking for a calibrator in the Chicagoland area but also trying to decide between the Mit 57732 or Sam 5688. Can anyone attest to this statement regarding the Mits set. Just trying to decide which would look best after calibration.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HSW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in the Chicagoland area but also trying to decide between the Mit 57732 or Sam 5688. Can anyone attest to this statement regarding the Mits set. Just trying to decide which would look best after calibration.



I would consider the 57831 over the 57732.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HSW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in the Chicagoland area but also trying to decide between the Mit 57732 or Sam 5688. Can anyone attest to this statement regarding the Mits set. Just trying to decide which would look best after calibration.



I come up to Chicago every 3-4 weeks. Feel free to PM or call me to discuss your choices.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## HSW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I come up to Chicago every 3-4 weeks. Feel free to PM or call me to discuss your choices.
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Thanks. I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## lordcloud

I recently purchased a Hitachi 51f59A and am considering having it calibrated. Anyone know of a reputable calibrator in the Utah area?


----------



## SeveNx7

I am in east rutherford NJ and need someone to converge my NEC 9pg and set it to 16:9


----------



## Coyotes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeveNx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in east rutherford NJ and need someone to converge my NEC 9pg and set it to 16:9



Sigh...I flew into Newark and drove with Gregg Loewen to Lawrenceville as we are conducting an ISF seminar at Datacolor. I didn't bring any gear with me.


You could contact Kevin Miller in NYC, or Jim Doolittle in Boston.


----------



## ginovino

*Thanks to this forum,* I have had the outstanding good fortune of utilizing the services of *among the best ISF calibrators around in the New York area-*

*Kevin Miller* of ISFTV

Founding Imaging Science Foundation Member since 1994

Industry Consultant ~ ISF Instructor

Contributing Editor to CNET.COM, & AVRev.com


FYI, I am not a shill, relative, sales agent or promoter for Kevin or his organization. I am a very thoroughly enthusiastic satisfied client and now, a true believer that there is calibration and then there is "CALIBRATION"! Be forewarned, to have it done correctly, it is not cheap nor fast. Though worth every Penny!


While this may be painting all of the ISF techs with a broad brush, the few I met were in kindergarten relative to the experience, knowledge and preparation someone like Kevin and his brethren bring to the calibration party.


I had my new 250 hour, Pioneer Pro-1140HD calibrated for use with a SA8300HD DVR and the new OPPO 981 DVD player using the 2 HDMI inputs of the Plasma.


Kevin, brought numerous pieces of test equipment, computers, test disks and the latest ISF software program which ultimately allowed even MORE picture SAVE options than previously available in the stock Pioneer Internal software!


For reference, I had my unit set according to "D-NICE's" postings and was extremely satisfied with its quality images. When Kevin was done using his Software program and saved it-- The image was (to quote my Wife) like looking through a window! MAGNIFICIENT!!! Kevin, not satisfied with some of the software glitches even spent time on the phone with the programmer to insure the instructions were better written for future use! Talk about clout!


He also calibrated my 10yr old SONY KP-53S65 RPTV which had provided me many satisfied hours of viewing. Though a recent move fouled up the picture, focus, convergence and color guns. This set now performs better than the day it was delivered 10 years ago!


A total of nearly 7 hours was spent getting both of these TV's viewable to Kevins keenly trained eye and professional satisfaction. Moreover, his persona and demeanor were friendly, relaxed, at times humorous, thoroughly knowledgeable without being condescending, and always professionally reassuring.


Some of you are already asking if MY CALIBRATION #'S ARE CLOSE TO D'NICE'S POSTING. FRANKLY, I'VE HAVE BEEN TO BUSY WATCHING MOVIES & LIVE SHOWS TO PAY ATTENTION TO NUMBERS! Over the next day or so, I will compare the numbers and while not giving the specifics as I too respect the integrity of their efforts and income, I will share glaring(if any) differences.


ps- Kevin did advise the newest Pioneer's Pro-940, 1140, 1540 and Panasonic TH--X600U series are among, if not THE BEST plasmas he has worked with.


pss- Those of you that know Kevin, know he would be embarrassed by all of these accolades I'm sure....


To all members of this forum... Keep up the great postings and information flowing!


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeveNx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in east rutherford NJ and need someone to converge my NEC 9pg and set it to 16:9





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coyotes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sigh...I flew into Newark and drove with Gregg Loewen to Lawrenceville as we are conducting an ISF seminar at Datacolor. I didn't bring any gear with me.
> 
> 
> You could contact Kevin Miller in NYC, or Jim Doolittle in Boston.



I'll be in Lawrenceville on Friday to talk with Gregg Loewen about some business matters. I'll be driving in since I'm only 2 hours away in Central PA.


I can have my gear with me to do your calibration if you're interested SeveNx7?


I also HIGHLY recommend Kevin and second the vote above.


Shoot me a PM at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/priva...wpm&userid=594 if you're interested


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metaldave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... still looking for someone who's in (or willing to drive) to Pittsburgh, PA!



I should be heading that way pretty soon to do a couple calibrations in the Altoona area, then on to Pittsburgh.


----------



## brosio

Hello,


I have a toshiba 50hdx82 RPTV and looking for someone who can do a fullservice, fullspectrum professional calibration


I am in Mississauga, Ontario


Please let me know of anyone who services this area


thanks


Brosio


----------



## Shadowknight

Anyone coming to Charlotte, NC any time soon, plus anywhere on the web where you list the prices for your services?


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone coming to Charlotte, NC any time soon, plus anywhere on the web where you list the prices for your services?



Here's a good place to check out some prices:

www.lionav.com 


We do tours around the Charlotte area occassionally if you can't find anyone more local. You can try Randy Tomlinson around Atlanta also.


----------



## calvin12

anyone have a recommendaton for a calibrator in the western chicago burbs?


----------



## trigger532

anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator in the los angeles area??


----------



## R MaN

Any pro calibrators in this area???


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trigger532* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator in the los angeles area??



I'm available, however my recommendation might be a little bias.


Please contact me:
[email protected] 

(562) 693-6983


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trigger532* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator in the los angeles area??



I have a repair and calibration job on a Pioneer 510 set up for Friday April 6 in Burbank, and am looking for fleshing out that week before that Friday with more cals and even big screen repairs, if you need any, and turning this from a single job into a tour. I could be free from Monday the 2nd, on.


I will be available for several jobs that week, in LA.



Mr Bob


----------



## Coyotes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calvin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a recommendaton for a calibrator in the western chicago burbs?



You could try Doug Wiel at Clearly Resolved in St. Louis. Top notch and fun to be with.


----------



## Dave Harper

Hey Michael, been quiet the last few weeks. What's been going on?










For any interested, I'll be heading to the Allentown, PA area this weekend, so if anyone wants ISF calibration email me at [email protected]


----------



## Coyotes




Dave Harper said:


> Hey Michael, been quiet the last few weeks. What's been going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> 
> Been busy in Glendale with Phx home games, and spending a week in So Cal at a manufacturer's training.
> 
> 
> To all in Dave's area: A top notch professional who can take care of any display type (including FP CRTs) - highly recommended!


----------



## Dave Harper

Yeah, I watched the other night as your Coyotes spanked my Flyers







I was wondering if you were working the game?


Thanks for the plug Michael and the same and then some goes right back atcha







Anyone in the AZ area would be foolish not to at least contact Michael Hamilton for a quote for their ISF needs!!!


BTW, I'm heading for the NE PA/Northern NJ/Southern NY area starting tomorrow if anyone's looking for ISF services?


----------



## smexton

Dave Harper,

PM me if you will be coming to suburban Philadelphia any time soon.


Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

I go there VERY often







I am from Bucks County and my parents and siblings still live there, so just about anytime.


I can be there as soon as tomorrow or Saturday, weather permitting since I'll be heading to North Jersey to do some calibrations.


I'll PM you some questions and details. Feel free to email me at [email protected] also.


----------



## smexton

Thanks, Dave.


I was in Bucks County all last week!


I sent details to your Comcast addie.


----------



## Pannus

Anyone headed to/by Morgantown, WV to calibrate a Pioneer Pro-FHD1?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pannus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone headed to/by Morgantown, WV to calibrate a Pioneer Pro-FHD1?



I'll be through that area on the way to the East coast Blendzilla meet the first week in May. Send me a PM if you are interested.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## ad-man

I need an ISF qualified audio + video expert in San Diego. Experience with SIM2 projectors (DLP - HD - single chip) preferred. Anyone out there?


----------



## DroptheRemote

ad-man,


You have several excellent choices among ISF Forum members who are based in the San Diego and Southern California area:


* Bill Hergonson at Coast Calibration, based in San Diego. (760) 599-8440.


* Glen Carter at Home Theater Calibration, based in Whittier. (562) 754-0996


* Eric Pfoutz at Defined Images, based in LA. (310) 372.2558


* David Abrams of Avical, Inc., based in LA. (323) 679-4079


* Paul C. Gerard of Digital Image Dynamics, based in Newport Beach. (949) 644-0370


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pannus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone headed to/by Morgantown, WV to calibrate a Pioneer Pro-FHD1?



I may be heading west towards Pittsburg and your area very soon also. Shoot me a PM if you're interested or need more info


----------



## Xpediant

Joe Morgan/Xpediant AV

Technical Design Manager


Sencore Auto Cal Pro and Color Pro 5000, Sencore VP403 generator, 6500K back Lighting fixtures, Digital Video Essentials Pro, Monster Calibration, Monster Cables, Colorfacts system. Trained by top Calibration specialist Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video, scored a perfect 100 on a ISF exam graded personally by Joel Silver. Attended many simmers with Joel Silver and Joe Kane. Specialize in HTPC/Media Center systems. Huge assortment of WMPHD, Blue Ray, HDDVD, and DVD test material


Located in Houston Texas but can travel
[email protected] 

281-726-1563


----------



## marine92104

I saw the post above for ISF calibrators near San Diego, CA.


Does anyone know the best ISF tech in San Diego for a Pioneer Elite PRO-730HDI 65" RPTV. It's about 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the post above for ISF calibrators near San Diego, CA.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the best ISF tech in San Diego for a Pioneer Elite PRO-730HDI 65" RPTV. It's about 2 1/2 years old.



I specialize in the Pioneer Elite HDready line, esp. on the image structure, which many ISFers don't know much about. Those sets have an intensive learning curve, and that's just getting your foot in the door. After that patterns begin to emerge, that even for calibrators take a long time to come to the surface. I have been doing them since they came out around 7 years ago, and have a long and rich history of making them absolutely sing. You won't even want to look at a fixed pixel set when I am thru with yours.


I just did a 9 day calibration tour of Atlanta, where Pioneer Elites were 95% of the sets I did. There's a thread here on AVS called "Mr. Bob Does Atlanta!" Check it out.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...b+does+atlanta 


I believe I have one other guy in SD who wants me down also, if he can find another to split the travel expenses.


Contact me. OAK to SD is not all that expensive, even if only for your one set.



Mr Bob


----------



## CobraKai_00

I'm looking to have my set calibrated. Anyone service northeast Ohio that can send along some testimonials and details?


Please see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=828707 for my thread.


----------



## Dave Harper

CobraKai_00,


I should be heading to WV and Pittsburgh pretty soon if you're not too far from there?


----------



## Panic 66

Anyone have a recommendaton for a calibrator in the Denver, CO area? I have a JVC HD-52Z585 RP LCOS.


----------



## Dave Harper

FYI....


For any new ISF calibrators out there looking for start-up gear, I have my Progressive Labs CA-1 Colorimeter and Kramer HD Pattern Generator available here:

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...180649555&item


----------



## b52turkish

North Dakota anyone?


----------



## wase4711

SW suburban chiago anyone?


for either a wd 73831 or R70XBR2..


TIA..

wase4711


----------



## R MaN

Southern Wisconsin???


----------



## DroptheRemote

wase,


I'm going to be in Chicago in mid-May, and I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## umr

I will be in Chicago in July and I can go to Madison or Milwaukee as well. Please go to my website at www.accucalhd.com for more information on my services.


----------



## vnemecek

Alaska, anyone? It's beautiful here in the summertime.










Seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only Alaskan who would love to find a calibrator willing to come here without making the customer(s) pay for the travel expenses. Would any of you consider making the trip as a semi-vacation if enough of us arranged for your services? How many jobs would you need?


----------



## cap41

ANy Calibrators in Toronto Canada....(oshawa)


----------



## ltd76gold

I'll be in, or is it on, South Padre Island from Apr 26th to May 14th, 2007.


If anyone in the area from McAllen, Brownsville, Harlengen or SPI would like their displays calibrated, contact me soon to set up dates.


Good Viewing,


Doug k


----------



## staysafeonline

Anyone in the Raleigh Durham area or going to be in the Raleigh Durham area in the next couple of months? I have searched the ISF database and you really can't get a sense of "quality" from the information presented. I have a Pioneer PDP5070 that I would like to get calibrated.


Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## rhiohki

Hey all. Any experienced ISF calibrator in the Northern VA area? I have a Sony XBR910 that I would like to get calibrated. Some corner geometry issues as well that need to get resolved Thanks!


----------



## bht

Busch Home Theater: Robert Busch, Charter member of the ISF.

Tools: Waveform Monitor, Spectral Radiometer, Optical comparator, Philips Color analyzer, Sencore pod/Sencore Test pattern gen, Minolta light meter and other mics audio analyzer tools.

Back Ground: Certified electronic technician for 28 years. Display reviewer for Wide Screen Review, 2 years.

I cover the entire San Francisco Bay Area and all of Northern California. I can calibrate and have worked with all types of display.

707-753-9170


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just an FYI, based on recent Chicago-area queries posted here:


I will be available for video calibrations in the Chicago and northern Illinois area the week of May 14.


For more details, you can contact me via private message and you can learn more about my background/experience here.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhiohki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all. Any experienced ISF calibrator in the Northern VA area? I have a Sony XBR910 that I would like to get calibrated. Some corner geometry issues as well that need to get resolved Thanks!



I go to Northern VA and the DC area all the time if you're interested?


Shoot me a PM here for any more info.


----------



## AboveBeyond

I'm seeking recommendations for a professional calibrator in the *Boston* area for my tiny Samsung LNT2653H 26" LCD HDTV.


----------



## DizzyPA

I'll add my request to the list... Any calibrators in the Erie, PA area? My Sony KP-46WT500 is really starting to need some help with convergence of the guns at minimum!


Thanks!


----------



## boomer8800

anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator for a Mits WS-55805 RP in Huntington Beach, CA?? Thanks


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boomer8800* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator for a Mits WS-55805 RP in Huntington Beach, CA?? Thanks



I've done numerous Mitsubishi CRTs, including my own.


----------



## AboveBeyond

Whats the typical service fee for an LCD calibration? I'm seeing on one company thats its _$400_?! If thats the typical fee then I'll pass and try to calibrate myself.....


----------



## Dave Harper

The recommended fee from the ISF for LCD/Plasma flat panel calibration is $275, but that doesn't take into account many other possible things that can be done when calibrating a display.


Ask the calibrator what services are provided for the cost. That way you can more easily do a comparison. Also ask if the fee can be reduced if you only need some basic adjustments, etc.


$400 certainly doesn't sound unreasonable to me, depending of course on what is offered at that price.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done numerous Mitsubishi CRTs, including my own.



I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* you give Glen a call


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DizzyPA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll add my request to the list... Any calibrators in the Erie, PA area? My Sony KP-46WT500 is really starting to need some help with convergence of the guns at minimum!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm working up a trip thru WV, Pittsburgh, and Akron, OH if you'd like me to shoot up to Erie also?


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AboveBeyond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seeking recommendations for a professional calibrator in the *Boston* area for my tiny Samsung LNT2653H 26" LCD HDTV.



Lion A/V and Gregg Loewen are probably your best bet there. www.lionav.com


----------



## AboveBeyond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The recommended fee from the ISF for LCD/Plasma flat panel calibration is $275, but that doesn't take into account many other possible things that can be done when calibrating a display.
> 
> 
> Ask the calibrator what services are provided for the cost. That way you can more easily do a comparison. Also ask if the fee can be reduced if you only need some basic adjustments, etc.
> 
> 
> $400 certainly doesn't sound unreasonable to me, depending of course on what is offered at that price.



I think if I bought at TV exceeding $2,000 or more, the ~$400 may sound resonable but considering my new Samsung cost $800, IMHO, its not worth it adding 50% more to the total cost.


----------



## Dave Harper

Some people think that the resultant picture is most important and will pay a handsome sum to get that and others work on a budget.


In the end you are the only one that can make that decision. Initial cost of the display certainly does effect that decision for most everyone.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AboveBeyond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think if I bought at TV exceeding $2,000 or more, the ~$400 may sound resonable but considering my new Samsung cost $800, IMHO, its not worth it adding 50% more to the total cost.



This is where many make their biggest mistake. The issue is mostly video quality.........is a $800 TV and $400 calibration, $1200 a better bargain than a $2000 TV and the same $400 calibration? There are many variables here. If after calibration what if the $800 TV looks better than the calibrated $2000 TV? It can happen.


As Dave mentioned, $275 is the recommended ISF fee, but there is also a recommended additional $125 per input and or scan rate. Many Calibrators, including myself, offer the calibration at $400 and cover the additional work for up to 3 inputs. It may be a little more than you would have chosen, say just the $275, but I have found that you will be more satisfied with all the inputs calibrated, and possibly Day and Night modes if available.


----------



## Xpediant

Joe Morgan/Xpediant AV

Technical Design Manager


Sencore Auto Cal Pro and Color Pro 5000, Sencore VP403 generator, 6500K back Lighting fixtures, Digital Video Essentials Pro, Monster Calibration, Monster Cables, Colorfacts system. Trained by top Calibration specialist Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video, scored a perfect 100 on a ISF exam graded personally by Joel Silver. Attended many simmers with Joel Silver and Joe Kane. Specialize in HTPC/Media Center systems. Huge assortment of WMVHD, Blue Ray, HDDVD, and DVD test material


Located in Houston Texas but can travel
[email protected] 

281-726-1563


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AboveBeyond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think if I bought at TV exceeding $2,000 or more, the ~$400 may sound resonable but considering my new Samsung cost $800, IMHO, its not worth it adding 50% more to the total cost.



Above,


Bear in mind what you pay a calibrator bears no relation to the size of the display or its cost. The effort required to calibrate a $5,000 70-inch display is not that much different from the effort required to calibrate an $800 20-inch display. And while time is part of what you're paying for, the ultimate value comes from a calibrator's experience and knowledge base and the investment the calibrator has made in acquiring AND maintaining test equipment (that's right, calibration equipment requires routine re-calibration).


Of course, I understand that it may be difficult to rationalize spending $400 for calibration of a display that costs only $800. But in some cases, calibrators may offer discounts on multiple displays, so if you have a primary display that needs attention, you might be able to work out a package deal that makes overall pricing seem more reasonable for your smaller LCD panel.


FWIW, I recently spoke with someone about calibration and when he gave me the details of the equipment in his system, he mentioned that he had spent $1000 each for six theater recliners. But after discussing price of calibration, the caller balked at spending $400 for calibration, because he paid only $1,200 for the projector.


That's a good example of false economy.


----------



## wase4711

well, I guess its like the guy who pays 150k for a new Bentley, then takes it to the dollar car wash to get it cleaned...Or the guy who spends a million bucks on a house, and doesnt bother to put furniture or landscapping on it..

Some folks feel that just making the purchase of high end things should suffice, and that these items dont need tweaking/maintainance/ upkeep..Usually, high end items need more upkeep/tweaking to them than lower end things do, just to ensure that you get all the features that you paid so much for to work to their fullest..


----------



## GlenC

Another way to look at this is if you bought a piano for a $1K instead of that Steinway Grand for $20K, then said, I only spent $1K for the piano, it's not worth spending $xxx to have it tuned......


----------



## bigdog1002

Anybody know of someone who does calibrations in the Huntsville, Alabama area?


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

Hi all,


A question to any of the ISF trained Calibrators.


I am looking at doing the ISF training, the pricing for the 2 day course seems very expensive to me. Is the infomation and course content really good value for money?


I have to travel overseas to do the Seminar(course), so my total cost also consists of accommodation and air travel to another country, (New Zealand to Australia(Cedia)).


I can see the potential and weight value the ISF label could bring in a fledging market but really struggling to justify this outlay(racking up to many thousands so far)?


If you don't want to comment openly, please PM me.


Any comments would be very much appreciated.


Regards


Smokey Joe


----------



## Tyson Jordan

The most important thing you should know, regarding the training (in my opinion anyway), is that it is a good foundation from which to build. Don't go into it, as I did, thinking that you are going to be a professional calibrator when you leave class on the second day. It gives you the very basic points which will allow you to learn the finer details you need to know to make it your career. It has been three years for me and I still don't do it full time. I would like to do it much more than I do, but I require more equipment and knowledge before I am able. My sincerest advice is to try to find an experienced calibrator who needs an assistant and learn from them. I know, and have had the occasional privilege of working with, Ken Whitcomb for whom I have the utmost respect and admiration. I have learned something from him each time, but I feel I have a long way to go. I used to have ISF Calibrator under my name on this forum, but I no longer feel that that is appropriate. My new "title", while somewhat whimsical, is more accurate.


In short, understand that it is a necessary stepping stone but not the entire journey.


----------



## Xpediant

Joe Morgan Xpediant AV, Houston Texas


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Joe Morgan/Xpediant AV

Technical Design Manager


Sencore Auto Cal Pro and Color Pro 5000, Sencore VP403 generator, 6500K back Lighting fixtures, Digital Video Essentials Pro, Monster Calibration, Monster Cables, Colorfacts system. Trained by top Calibration specialist Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video, scored a perfect 100 on a ISF exam graded personally by Joel Silver. Attended many simmers with Joel Silver and Joe Kane. Specialize in HTPC/Media Center systems. Huge assortment of WMVHD, Blue Ray, HDDVD, and DVD test material


Located in Houston Texas but can travel

[email protected]


on the web xpediantavcom


----------



## Lenore

I have gone through many many posts and realized that if I lived in Houston, Huntington Beach, or Chicago, I would not have a problem finding someone to calibrate my Sony.


But, I happen to live in the St. Petersberg - Sarasota area. That is of course. Florida.

Anyone out there recommend a certified ISF Techi who services this area?


Thanks


Lenore


----------



## Dave Harper

Lenore,


The ISF is based in FL. I suggest you go to their website www.imagingscience.com and check it out.


----------



## Philcal

Display calibration services in South Florida ( Fla FL )


Miami Dade, Broward, Palm Beach, Martin, St Lucie, Indian River counties and beyond. Southwest Florida as well.


Phil Jochum

Home Cinema Solutions Inc

phil(a)hcs-fl(d)com


All display types - front projection gear included. Residential and commercial.


Experience with Sony and Ikegami production cameras. Commercial projection experience includes Digital Projection, Christie Digital, Barco, Hughes JVC, Panasonic, Sanyo, and Proxima. Commerical display experience includes Panasonic, Pioneer, and NEC.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lenore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have gone through many many posts and realized that if I lived in Houston, Huntington Beach, or Chicago, I would not have a problem finding someone to calibrate my Sony.
> 
> 
> But, I happen to live in the St. Petersberg - Sarasota area. That is of course. Florida.
> 
> Anyone out there recommend a certified ISF Techi who services this area?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Lenore



I'm not sure if he travels to St. Pete-Sarasota, but Barry VanDenBerg serves the Central Florida area and if he travels near you, he would do an excellent job.


Here's his contact info:

http://www.orlandodigital.tv/calibration.htm 


407-592-6500


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdog1002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know of someone who does calibrations in the Huntsville, Alabama area?



From the ISF Forum web site:


Michael Kinnaird, IEEE, CET, Cedia, ISF

Audio & Video Specialists, Inc.

Birmingham, Alabama


(205) 871-2219 office

(205) 879-1953 fax

(205) 529-9076 mobile


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lenore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have gone through many many posts and realized that if I lived in Houston, Huntington Beach, or Chicago, I would not have a problem finding someone to calibrate my Sony.
> 
> 
> But, I happen to live in the St. Petersberg - Sarasota area. That is of course. Florida.
> 
> Anyone out there recommend a certified ISF Techi who services this area?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Lenore




I'm not up on the geography, but a tour featuring me is being organized for Fla - check it out -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&goto=newpost 



Mr Bob


----------



## MoG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> 
> Panasonic DLP PT-50DL54
> 
> Samsung LNR46D
> 
> Panasonic AE-900u
> 
> 
> James



I'm also looking for an austin-capable calibrator...


----------



## sblasl

I would like to have a calibration done on my Sony RPTV. I live in Heber Springs, Arkansas, about an hour north of Little Rock.


Does anyone come this way? I checked the ISF site, called some numbers in Arkansas, no one has returned my call. One location did not know why they were listed as a certified calibrator, their in the telecom business.


If someone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## fred33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wase4711* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, I guess its like the guy who pays 150k for a new Bentley, then takes it to the dollar car wash to get it cleaned...Or the guy who spends a million bucks on a house, and doesnt bother to put furniture or landscapping on it..
> 
> Some folks feel that just making the purchase of high end things should suffice, and that these items dont need tweaking/maintainance/ upkeep..Usually, high end items need more upkeep/tweaking to them than lower end things do, just to ensure that you get all the features that you paid so much for to work to their fullest..



IF I bought a 150k Bently, all the seriving would for the most part be included. Washing that car and making it perform to it's fullest are two different things.

A one million dollar home already has great landscape, or at least it should. Furniture is necessary and its price is different.

My point is, if a high quality TV is sold, why should and why would the manufacturer state all the great things about this TV and NOT have it calibrated for the price one pays for it. There is NO WAY a Bently is gonna leave the showroom without it being in tip top shape. That is, it will be running at its best or it will be returned until it does.


Point one is, how nice of TV manufacturers to recognize their tv's can perform much better than when purchaced. How nice of them to recognize "calibrators". I suppose it's their way of adding to the economy.

Point two. Just because equipment to calibrate is expensive, and training is overpriced, does that mean calibrations should be overpriced?

I guess its hard for me to look at the price of calibration and know I would get charged more then my Doctor charges me.

I do agree that proper calibration can do wonders for a TV. I would never dispute that.

I just don't know why there is no competition in this field. Is it because there are not that many calibrators?


In the end, most of the ISF calibrators are very good and do know what they are doing. I just dont buy the arguement for the pricing.


Meanwhile, I know of a great computer you can buy. It has the fastest and best of the latest technology. After you buy it though, you are going to have to hire someone to adjust it so it does every thing we say it will do.

Computer = $2000.00

Adjustment = $400.00


I hope you read the above the way it was intended. I wrote it as a calm discussion and NOT out of anger, or chip on my shoulder. At one time I owned a SONY 34xbr wide screen. I had it calibarted and it did look better.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI....
> 
> 
> For any new ISF calibrators out there looking for start-up gear, I have my Progressive Labs CA-1 Colorimeter available here:
> 
> http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...180649555&item



I just dropped the price of the CA-1 Colorimeter for all you new ISF'ers just starting out that need some pro calibration gear....check it out here:

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...160&class&3&4&


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My point is, if a high quality TV is sold, why should and why would the manufacturer state all the great things about this TV and NOT have it calibrated for the price one pays for it.



That's a fair question. The answer goes back to your point about "high quality" -- the TVs you're referring to are NOT high quality. Although most TVs sold are CAPABLE of high quality, they are not delivered that way because the extra effort required to get them to that state would have to be passed onto consumers. But most consumers are blissfully unaware that quality/accuracy is an issue, and even for those who do understand that quality could/should be better, most are satisfied with what they consider to be "good enough" quality.


The other factor to bear in mind here is that the manufacturer has no control over the viewing environment where the TV they build is going to be used. So TVs are configured at the factory for the worst-case viewing environment (where there is little or no ambient light control). Thus, TVs are set up at the factory to be bright and jazzy, so that no matter where it ends up, it looks halfway decent.


If a manufacturer decided to really deliver high quality by including in-home calibration as part of the cost, I'm sure they would find, in time, a market of buyers who value that sort of product. But due to the higher cost that would entail, they would be cutting themselves off from the much larger part of the market that is indifferent to picture quality.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess its hard for me to look at the price of calibration and know I would get charged more then my Doctor charges me.



If your doctor spends 4 hours with you, I'm pretty sure that what you (or your insurance company) end up paying for that visit/procedure is going to make calibration look like one of the best bargains ever.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do agree that proper calibration can do wonders for a TV. I would never dispute that. I just don't know why there is no competition in this field. Is it because there are not that many calibrators?



Supply is ultimately determined by demand. There is no extra-market force afoot limiting the number of calibrators available for hire (unlike the market for doctors). The biggest limitation to there being more calibrators and more competition is the fact that demand for calibration is relatively small, at least when you stack it up with the total number of TVs sold in a year. If calibration demand increases, there will be more calibrators, but in light of the higher demand, that doesn't necessarily translate to lower prices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the end, most of the ISF calibrators are very good and do know what they are doing. I just don't buy the arguement for the pricing.



I don't see calibration pricing as an argument. You seem to be saying that calibration is overpriced, but if that were obviously true there would be a significant opportunity for lots of smart guys and gals to enter the market to undercut those who are supposedly overcharging.


But I see no evidence at all of that happening, so I have to conclude that current pricing is at or very near market equilibrium.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If a manufacturer decided to really deliver high quality by including in-home calibration as part of the cost, I'm sure they would find, in time, a market of buyers who value that sort of product. But due to the higher cost that would entail, they would be cutting themselves off from the much larger part of the market that is indifferent to picture quality.



This is exactly what Brillian did with their TVs. They sold a few, but couldn't make a go of it, most didn't understand the cost differential from say a Sony SXRD.


Consumers are stuck with want the major market demand dictates. Higher quality with higher cost doesn't fit the model.


----------



## fred33

4 hours with a doc is a bit much. But we are talking about my life, not a high priced toy.

Overall, why couldn't manufacturers set their tv's at 65k ?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Overall, why couldn't manufacturers set their tv's at 65k ?



They can, but it changes as the TV/bulb breaks in. If, for example, they set the TV for D65 and when it finally stabilized, the color temp went plus green. This would be terrible to watch. With OOTB factory settings at such high color temps (way plus blue) there is little chance of things going plus green. I even see TVs with a "6500K" color temp and it measures 8000K to 12000K. This is just the way it is for the TVs to sell in the stores, it is a fact and there is probably little that will ever change it. If all people, or a majority, really cared, and called for calibration, every calibrator in the country would have 3-5 calibrations booked for every day of the year and there would be just as many that couldn't get an appointment.


So what is the difference in paying $xxx for a TV and $400 for a calibration, after the TV stabilizes and paying $xxx + $400 for a TV calibrated from the factory that will change in the first 100 hours of use? The difference, the Professionally calibrated display is accurately set for your setup including input devices (most all input devices do not output a calibrated reference level signal).


Basically, you are saying is the same as, a new Piano should come perfectly tuned...........


----------



## fred33

To tune a new piano and be good at it you need a gift for sound and music with little technology.

To tune a TV you need some training and thousands of dollars of equipment.

Your reasoning for tuning is good and makes a lot of sense to me.

My next curiousity is, how much do you think the price of tuning a TV (ISF Calibrators) is related to the cost of the equipment?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My next curiousity is, how much do you think the price of tuning a TV (ISF Calibrators) is related to the cost of the equipment?



There's really no direct relationship between the cost of equipment and the cost of calibration.


Some calibrators have a basic calibration toolkit inventory that might cost $10,000, while others may have three or four times (or more) that investment. For the average calibration project, cost is not going to be impacted at all by the investment in gear the calibrator brings to the table. In some very high-end projects, having special equipment may be a minor pricing factor, but that's the exception, not the rule.


Time is a factor, but again it's not the driving factor -- if it were, you would see calibrators charging you by the hour, rather than quoting on a project basis. Sometimes a calibration that should take 3 hours, takes 5 hours, and sometimes it takes only 2 hours. That is one of the benefits to the prevailing calibration pricing structure that you might be overlooking -- the customer isn't exposed to the sometimes unpredictable nature of the calibration process.


So then, what are you paying for? Ultimately you're paying more for the calibrator's experience and problem-solving abilities.


Calibration is rarely a Point A-to-Point B process. Every display is different and what worked on one model for one client on Tuesday may not produce the same results for another client on the same model on Thursday. This is why the idea of "sharing" settings is pointless.


In addition, no display is going to provide perfect grayscale, or perfect gamma, or perhaps even a perfect black level. Although the goal going into every calibration should be perfection, it's a goal that's almost never attainable. As a result, a big part of what the calibrator brings to the table is the ability to know what sort of compromises can be made and where they will have the smallest picture quality impact in viewing actual programming.


----------



## markrubin

mod


request that posts here be limited to locating ISF calibrators


Thanks


----------



## fred33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mod
> 
> 
> request that posts here be limited to locating ISF calibrators
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ok.

Who is near LasVegas?


----------



## Dave Harper

I'm not sure how far Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ is from Vegas, but Michael Hamilton is there and I highly recommend his services. He is "Coyotes" here on AVS and he is part of the Lion A/V Calibration group here http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelhamilton.php 


Have you also tried the isf website and done a search here www.imagingscience.com ?


Good Luck


----------



## fred33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how far Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ is from Vegas, but Michael Hamilton is there and I highly recommend his services. He is "Coyotes" here on AVS and he is part of the Lion A/V Calibration group here http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelhamilton.php
> 
> 
> Have you also tried the isf website and done a search here www.imagingscience.com ?
> 
> 
> Good Luck



I have searched the site before. I have not had good luck in that area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Fred,


I wholeheartedly second Dave's recommendation of Michael Hamilton.


But if you aren't able to get something arranged with Coyotes, let me know and I will post a note for you on the private calibrator site at the ISF Forum Library. Just drop me an AVS private message if you need to follow up and I'll take it from there.


----------



## GlenC

Fred,


I can make the drive to Las Vegas for a Calibration too. Vegas is about a 4-hour drive. Generally, it is mixed among many whether they are willing to spend additional travel fees to bring a calibrator in from a long distance.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fred,
> 
> 
> Generally, it is mixed among many whether they are willing to spend additional travel fees to bring a calibrator in from a long distance.




Right. And with so few calibrators up on CRT triple gun tech - and that number dwindling all the time as CRT tech slowly but inexorably goes the way of the dinosaur, as it is even now slowly doing - those in the know about such things are becoming fewer and farther between. This thread is prolly the best resource around for finding them.


With those of us who do know these things, like Glen and Doug and myself, being hired from out of town has become a regular, expectable thing. Driving in or flying in for the job has become a routine expectation for CRT triple-gun-capable calibrators. Hire us now while you still can, as anyone who can do it, still needs enough work to be able to stay in the business of doing so.


Don't let the need to fly in a calibrator keep you from having your set calibrated. The need for optics cleaning alone, on CRT RPTVs 3 years or older, fleshes out a cal tour nicely. I would be willing to do cal tours with JUST optics cleaning gigs, if necessary, with enough of them - say at least 5, or a couple in addition to at least one cal - being involved. I travel even for just one cal, but the addition of optics cleanings makes it all that much more worthwhile a trip to make.


With enough fellow participants, the expenses of the organizer are cut down drastically. Each of those involved in some of my more recent tours wound up paying no more than locals pay me to come over to their place, in my home area.



Mr Bob


----------



## fred33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right. And with so few calibrators up on CRT triple gun tech - and that number dwindling all the time as CRT tech slowly but inexorably goes the way of the dinosaur, as it is even now slowly doing - those in the know about such things are becoming fewer and farther between. This thread is prolly the best resource around for finding them.
> 
> 
> With those of us who do know these things, like Glen and Doug and myself, being hired from out of town has become a regular, expectable thing. Driving in or flying in for the job has become a routine expectation for CRT triple-gun-capable calibrators. Hire us now while you still can, as anyone who can do it, still needs enough work to be able to stay in the business of doing so.
> 
> 
> Don't let the need to fly in a calibrator keep you from having your set calibrated. The need for optics cleaning alone, on CRT RPTVs 3 years or older, fleshes out a cal tour nicely. I would be willing to do cal tours with JUST optics cleaning gigs, if necessary, with enough of them - say at least 5, or a couple in addition to at least one cal - being involved. I travel even for just one cal, but the addition of optics cleanings makes it all that much more worthwhile a trip to make.
> 
> 
> With enough fellow participants, the expenses of the organizer are cut down drastically. Each of those involved in some of my more recent tours wound up paying no more than locals pay me to come over to their place, in my home area.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I forgot to mention, I own a Pioneer 1140 elite


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, I own a Pioneer 1140 elite



No problem... I have the equipment/software for the Elite calibrations.


----------



## Xpediant

Joe Morgan/Xpediant AV

Technical Design Manager


Sencore Auto Cal Pro and Color Pro 5000, Sencore VP403 generator, 6500K back Lighting fixtures, Digital Video Essentials Pro, Monster Calibration, Monster Cables, Colorfacts system. Trained by top Calibration specialist Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video, scored a perfect 100 on a ISF exam graded personally by Joel Silver. Attended many simmers with Joel Silver and Joe Kane. Specialize in HTPC/Media Center systems. Huge assortment of WMVHD, Blue Ray, HDDVD, and DVD test material


Located in Houston Texas but can travel
[email protected] 

281-726-1563


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fred33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, I own a Pioneer 1140 elite




Then let my comments re. CRT triple gun tech go to those who own them, who are reading this.


Plasma requires only the grayscale, colorations and luminance work, plus working with sharpness, detail, and edge enhancement. It does not require geometry, convergence, triple-gun focusing or optics cleaning, like CRT tech does.


That's where the experts in such things - the image structure that CRTs are famous for - are dwindling in number as we speak.



Mr Bob


----------



## bsaxon

I was told that there is a newer, quicker way of calibrating a set using a lap top computer and adjusting the Gray Scale. I was told that once this was accomplished that the rest of the adjustments kind of fell in place and usually that was all required. I think this was done through the manufacturer's menu not readily available to the consumer.


Anyone ever hear of this approach? Is it true?


Thanks,


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsaxon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was told that there is a newer, quicker way of calibrating a set using a lap top computer and adjusting the Gray Scale. I was told that once this was accomplished that the rest of the adjustments kind of fell in place and usually that was all required. I think this was done through the manufacturer's menu not readily available to the consumer.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever hear of this approach? Is it true?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



These is ISFccc which only works with displays that have the ISFccc logo on them. It is a special software that has the display and the notebook "talk" to each other.


----------



## best HDTV

Greensboro, NC - Any calibrators travel to my area? I have the SXRD 70"XBR2


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *best HDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greensboro, NC - Any calibrators travel to my area? I have the SXRD 70"XBR2




Create a cal tour - anywhere - and I will come.



Mr Bob


----------



## Chad B

I also go to North Carolina, and I'm an SXRD owner. I've calibrated several SXRD's for fellow AVS forum members.


----------



## Dave Harper

Same here, and I'm also an SXRD owner. I may be heading through your area very soon on my way to Atlanta.


Of course, you'll be served very well by any of the fine folks that replied here










Good luck in your search and enjoy the results.


----------



## jamphanatic

Looking for a professional to calibrate a Sony KD-34XBR960 CRT in Peoria, IL.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamphanatic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a professional to calibrate a Sony KD-34XBR960 CRT in Peoria, IL.



I may be able to make it out your way. Search here for references on my work on other 960's.


----------



## DroptheRemote

jam,


I'm headed to Springfield and Chicago on Sunday and will be in the area for a week. I can make it through Peoria en route, if you're interested.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## noahj

I just bought a new 71" Samsung that should arrive next week.


Anyone in the Ocala, Florida area that can come over and calibrate for me? PM me and let me know.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Noah

I will be in the Tampa - Pensacoloa - Mobile area from July 28-Aug 4th and would be happy to take care of you. Please drop me an email if interested, or call me.

Gregg
[email protected] 

201 232 3380


----------



## tlqualman

I am in the Tulsa, OK area and am looking for a top notch calibrater for a Pioneer Elite PRO730hdi RPTV. Is there anyone that will be comming to my area?


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlqualman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in the Tulsa, OK area and am looking for a top notch calibrater for a Pioneer Elite PRO730hdi RPTV. Is there anyone that will be comming to my area?




I specialize in Pioneer Elite CRT RPTVs, and love doing the x30s, as they have extra registers in green that help with overscan reduction.


Of the tours I have done this year, 2 of those trips have been dedicated to repairing, calibrating and maintaining chiefly Pioneer Elites - x10, x20 and x30 series (like yours). You can find info on these trips by looking up "Mr. Bob does Atlanta!" and "Mr. Bob does Florida", both here on the AVS.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...b+does+Atlanta 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=862535 



I am also all over the "Pioneer Elite Pro 510 Problem" thread here, personally saving, and coaching DIYers in how to save their OWN, 510/610/710 series of Elite CRT RPTVs from around 1999. Have been for many, many moons, and we've been saving Elites right and left from the scrap heaps that others are throwing them on, every day. Each one we save means another 5 years minimum for their owners, of stealth grade CRT based viewing, with dynamic punch and depth, no SSE or SDE or rainbow effects, and crystal clear blacks. 35mm film grade viewing, which only fully calibrated triple gun CRT can effortlessly produce.


You won't feel the need to go out to the mall theaters, with a CRT RPTV that's crystal clear clean, has had its factory overscan reduced to proper levels - forever recovering formerly lost areas of video real estate and rendering even tighter, higher resolution in the process - and has been fully calibrated. It will look just as good and relatively speaking will be just as big a picture in your own viewing room, as it is out there at the mall movie theaters, with the same elegant, glowing, muted lighting conditions that they use out there. No need for hoisting up the ambient light level of your viewing room to distracting light levels just because you are using a bulb-driven fixed pixel device - or plasma that glows green when the room is competely dark and there's nothing on the screen, meaning it's messing up the grayscale color of whatever IS on the screen when there's dark level video there - that's incapable of producing true, clear blacks.


With CRT tech you have no concerns like that. Black is black.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=33&pp=30 



If you want to know how I feel about CRT RPTVs, look up my thread, "Don't dump your CRT RPTV!".

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2&page=1&pp=30 



Htwaits has compiled an extensive listing of calibration reviews on various calibrators at this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...26#post8242226 




I am not the only calibrator here who can bring out the best in CRT tech, there are others here who know these things as well. But I am undyingly fiercely loyal to keeping CRT tech alive as long as I possibly can. I know what it can do, and believe me it is in the ozone, as far as long term performance in video imaging. I love it. I currently own 2 triple gun CRT RPTVs, a 73" Mit (brand new at first of the year) and a year 2000 65" Panny, which still looks better than the new Mit (have not had the time for a complete cal on the Mit yet, tho some of the most critical stuff has been done so far). Anyone in my area - or even passing by my area - who wants to see what that looks like is invited over, just contact me.


Whoever you choose to do the work, make sure they know the ins and outs and nips and tucks of CRT RPTV technology, if you have a CRT based RPTV. See my website for clues on what CRT needs, to look its best. I go wherever the work takes me, just fly me in. For those who want someone more local, this thread will be a great finder for the best CRT triple-gun workers out there.



Mr Bob


----------



## vas33

I'm looking for a good recomended calibrator in the Seattle area. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good recomended calibrator in the Seattle area. Any suggestions?




My brother lives there. I'll split the travel costs with you, for the opportunity of visiting him.



Mr Bob


----------



## vas33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My brother lives there. I'll split the travel costs with you, for the opportunity of visiting him.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I'm really not quite ready for a calibration at this time but I'm trying to plan ahead.

I'm waiting to purchase a 1080P pioneer when they come out at which time I'll

be ready. I'll get back in touch at that time to see if you are still interested.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really not quite ready for a calibration at this time but I'm trying to plan ahead.
> 
> I'm waiting to purchase a 1080P pioneer when they come out at which time I'll
> 
> be ready. I'll get back in touch at that time to see if you are still interested.




What do you have now?



Mr Bob


----------



## Diehardfan

Ive been shopping around for a few weeks toying with the idea of going with a DLP projector and screen.... while the price looked appealing, the apparent short life span scared me off. I stumbled across a thread started by Mr. Bob, I believe, that stated not to be so quick to discard your old RPTV. I have a Pioneer SD-582HD5 that been problem free for 5 years and Ive decided to get it cleaned and calibrated and keep it in my movie room a few more years. Ive never had this work done to it before and while it's picture pales in comparison to my 32" LCD in my computer room....it still does a great job. Will anyone be in the Chicago area (northwest suburbs) in the next couple of months? If so, please PM me here . Thanks


Jim


----------



## DroptheRemote

Jim, just this afternoon I returned from a week in Chicago and Springfield, so you just missed me.


However, I am likely to be back in your city within the next 6 weeks, and likely sooner. Send me a private message and we can discuss your needs and your system in more detail.


----------



## noahj

thanks a ton Gregg for the offer. if i don't find anyone by then, you'll be my man.


however, my new tv arrives later this week. anyone recommend someone to calibrate my new Samsung in Central Fla.....Ocala in particular?


really wanting to get this done this week coming up or next.


----------



## vas33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



nothing worth calibrating! An old crt!


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vas33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nothing worth calibrating! An old crt!




Any CRT that's HDready is worth calibrating.


Any older CRT that's not HDready is worth calibrating if you don't want to step into the HDready fray just yet. It takes a lot less to cal an older set, and thus costs a lot less. Sometimes all it takes is optics cleaning, for usually only $150, to get it new-looking again.


If you sir far enough back from an older CRT set, much of the image structure tightening work would be lost on you anyway, because you won't get the improved crispness at a far back viewing distance.


The grayscale and color decoding work would improve things, but at greater expense than just giving it a needed optics cleaning. Which you should do in any case, because if you sell it to get a new HDready, cleaning it will definitely improve your asking/getting/sale price of the unit, with that cleaning op more than paying for itself.



Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diehardfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive been shopping around for a few weeks toying with the idea of going with a DLP projector and screen.... while the price looked appealing, the apparent short life span scared me off. I stumbled across a thread started by Mr. Bob, I believe, that stated not to be so quick to discard your old RPTV. I have a Pioneer SD-582HD5 that been problem free for 5 years and Ive decided to get it cleaned and calibrated and keep it in my movie room a few more years. Ive never had this work done to it before and while it's picture pales in comparison to my 32" LCD in my computer room....it still does a great job. Will anyone be in the Chicago area (northwest suburbs) in the next couple of months? If so, please PM me here . Thanks
> 
> 
> Jim




See the thread started on my work a few months ago, titled "Mr. Bob does Atlanta!" In it you will find a review by an Elite owner who only started looking around for calibration after buying a brand new Panny DLP for his front room downstairs, and finding that his older Elite up in the viewing room, with his super nice M&K audio surround gear, suddenly was showing its age as he had never seen it do before. The DLP definitely looked better, but he had spent HUGE amounts of money on the Elite back in the day, and wanted to do anything he could to save her.


After my calibration, he now no longer considers the DLP's image better than his Elite CRT's. It was either a 510/610/710, or a 520/620/720, can't remember exactly which right now. 6-8 years old.


Fly me in and I'll do the same for yours. Yours and the Elites use the same electronics and CRTs. The only difference is in the cabinetry.


Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noahj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks a ton Gregg for the offer. if i don't find anyone by then, you'll be my man.
> 
> 
> however, my new tv arrives later this week. anyone recommend someone to calibrate my new Samsung in Central Fla.....Ocala in particular?
> 
> 
> really wanting to get this done this week coming up or next.




Someone in West Palm Beach, between Daytona and Miami, missed me on my last trip and is getting a tour together for me for that area. Want me to get you 2 together? Where is Ocala?



Mr Bob


----------



## noahj

Mr Bob!!


Ocala is right smack dab in the middle of the state, about 1.5 hours West of Orlando and 45 minutes south of Gainesville.


I just got home from Orlando for the weekend and i had a message that my TV was here and was waiting to get delivered. Hopefully i can get it out here in the next day or so and get it calibrated.


Can you shoot me a private message about whether you can swing by or not and what your fees are?


Its a 71" Samsung, if that matters.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noahj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr Bob!!
> 
> 
> Ocala is right smack dab in the middle of the state, about 1.5 hours West of Orlando and 45 minutes south of Gainesville.
> 
> 
> I just got home from Orlando for the weekend and i had a message that my TV was here and was waiting to get delivered. Hopefully i can get it out here in the next day or so and get it calibrated.
> 
> 
> Can you shoot me a private message about whether you can swing by or not and what your fees are?
> 
> 
> Its a 71" Samsung, if that matters.




As I stated in my reply to your pm, my pm box is virtually full and has to be kept for emergencies only.


Whoever wants to contact me, please do so by phoning me or getting me at my regular email address, with possibly a cc at my alternate email address as well, JIC. My pm box here is not really availalbe for back and forth communication, only for quick queries that can then be deleted. (Not in a case like this, where I will want to keep a series of back and forth comms between us, about the tour).


The pms I receive here must be deletable or I will overflow, as many of the pms I received in the past needed to be kept, since they did not email me at my regular email address(es). My pm box is running at critically near overload as we speak, and my time availability for preening such things is very short.



Thanks for your understanding -


Mr Bob


PS - I would love to come back to Florida and do some more calibrations. Contact Noah and me if you'd like to climb on board, we'll put it together.


----------



## Dave Harper

Hey Bob,


FYI, you can download your PMs to your PC. Just put a check mark on the ones you want, then go to the bottom of the page where you see the drop box and select to download










I do that all the time for PMs I want to save.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Bob,
> 
> 
> FYI, you can download your PMs to your PC. Just put a check mark on the ones you want, then go to the bottom of the page where you see the drop box and select to download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time for PMs I want to save.




Wow! That works! Slicker'n snot, too!


Thanks!












Mr Bob


----------



## Dave Harper

Any time


----------



## best HDTV

When will you be in Greensboro, NC area??


----------



## amocored

Has anyone used anyone in the Houston Area. Looking for a Panasonic Plasma Guru. Getting the 750 in 2 weeks and I am trying to get ready.


----------



## mcbaes72

There's too many posts for me to sift through to find a local ISF tech, so I'll just post and see who's in my area.


I have a 60" Sony XBR1 RPTV and pre-ordered the Denon AVR3808ci receiver which should come out sometime this month. I'm going to run an Oppo 981 and Comcast HD via HDMI through the 3808ci for now w/ future plans on buying a PS3. If speaker info is needed, I have a 5.1 set up w/ Paradigm Studios and Seismic sub.


Anyway, I've had my XBR1 calibrated a few months ago, but w/ the upcoming arrival of the Denon receiver, I'm sure it'll need to be re-calibrated again. So, I'm looking for an ISF tech who not only can video calibrate my XBR1 (which will go through the Denon via HDMI), but also audio calibrate my 3808ci for 5.1. I know it comes w/ a mic for auto setup, but I'd just feel better if both audio and video were professionally calibrated.


Please PM me w/ price quotes. I live in Vallejo, CA. I'm basically hoping to find an ISF tech (that's familiar w/ audio calibration as well) who will charge less that the tech I hired a few months ago. Thanks.


*****

*EDIT:* Sony KDS-R60XBR1, fixed-pixel rear-projection HDTV (mfg. date April 2006, bought it Feb 2007).


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's too many posts for me to sift through to find a local ISF tech, so I'll just post and see who's in my area.
> 
> 
> I have a 60" Sony XBR1 RPTV and pre-ordered the Denon AVR3808ci receiver which should come out sometime this month. I'm going to run an Oppo 981 and Comcast HD via HDMI through the 3808ci for now w/ future plans on buying a PS3. If speaker info is needed, I have a 5.1 set up w/ Paradigm Studios and Seismic sub.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've had my XBR1 calibrated a few months ago, but w/ the upcoming arrival of the Denon receiver, I'm sure it'll need to be re-calibrated again. So, I'm looking for an ISF tech who not only can video calibrate my XBR1 (which will go through the Denon via HDMI), but also audio calibrate my 3808ci for 5.1. I know it comes w/ a mic for auto setup, but I'd just feel better if both audio and video were professionally calibrated.
> 
> 
> Please PM me w/ price quotes. I live in Vallejo, CA. I'm basically hoping to find an ISF tech (that's familiar w/ audio calibration as well) who will charge less that the tech I hired a few months ago. Thanks.





I just did a stem to stern cal on a new Panny 1080p plasma today in Vallejo, it was only 50 minutes away from where I live, in San Lorenzo.


I can do everything you need, and I specialize in triple-gun CRT tech. Just contact me.



Mr Bob


----------



## HiDefDoctor

My name is Eric. I am in Tampa, FL. I have been in the TV business for 16 years repairing and installing. Have always tweaked and tweaked so I recently had to get ISF certified.


I have a Sencore VP403c, CP5000u color analyser kit, ACP6500 auto -cal software.


I also have a Sencore SP395 audio integrator, a MX299 microphone multiplexer and the "DAg" digital audio generator. I will do audio as well.


I take the architecture of every TV into account to get the best results for your type of display. I firmly beleive that the enjoyment of a fully calibrated system is second to none- even from moderately priced systems.


I service most of the central FL area and will travel with fees


call 813-235-5346 for more info


----------



## insly

Anyone in the Dallas area feel like doing a WD-65733? I have an HD-A20, PS3, onkyo 575b and 360 elite & Moto DVR.


----------



## Dave Harper

For anyone interested, I'll be heading to Colorado in the very near future if anyone's looking for ISF calibration and/or installation services on their display devices? The more people that sign up for the tour, the less it will be for all of you.


I'm flying into Denver and can go just about anywhere in the state (Denver, Colorado Springs, Pueblo, Bolder, Aspen, Durango, etc.)


Please PM me here for pricing and questions if interested.


----------



## SLCentral

Looking to get a Panasonic 58PZ750U calibrated in around a month from now. Located in Central Jersey, specifically, Princeton. Shoot me over a PM if you'll be in the area!


----------



## Dave Harper

I should be headed towards NJ and Long Island, NY in the near future. I'll shoot you a PM too


----------



## indil377

My name is Matt Sherer, Located in Central Illinois. I have my ISF-C certification.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlinsmurd* /forum/post/0
> 
> Ron Foster - Calibrations by Ronster
> 
> 
> Providing ISF calibrations on all type displays in the MidSouth within 150 mile radius of Memphis, TN
> 
> 
> ISF Certified
> 
> 
> Website: calibrationsbyronster
> 
> 
> Ron Foster
> 
> 901-487-7266
> 
> 662-449-1456
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]



Question for Members ???


Have any of you members here used Ron for your ISF Calibrations and if so, what comments do you have concerning his work ???


If No-One has used Ron, do any of you know him and what info. can you provide me with concerning him or his work ???


Thanks,


Terry


----------



## tigerhonaker

Any Runco 5000 DLP's with ISF Cal. ???


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I hope this is the correct Thread to ask this question.


I did not see in the list here any Runco Model DLP's that have been ISF Calibrated.


Are there Threads/Post here that have any of the Runco VX5000 Series DLP's after the ISF calibration has been completed ???


The reason for the question is this. I understand that Runco goes through the ISF Cal. before they ship their DLP Projectors. If this is true, then it would seem to be a waste of time for the ISF Tech. as well as money for the owner.


Factual-Comments would certainly be "Appreciated".


Even if this is the Wrong Forum for this question, maybe one of you members would be so kind as to direct me to the correct place and or a Link to it:


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

Tiger,


It is a myth (at best) that displays or projectors are calibrated at the factory. Calibration of any display is ultimately going to be influenced by the viewing environment and this is something that the factory obviously cannot determine. Televisions and other types of display devices are "set up" at the factory with "worst case" viewing conditions in mind.


While it's relatively safe to assume that a projector is going to be used in a light-tight room, screen material and an owner's specific video sources and configuration also need to be taken into account for proper calibration.


FWIW, Runco assumes that every projector or display they sell will (should) be calibrated, and they include the controls and access necessary to accomplish this. In many of its recent products, Runco incorporates the ISF 3C system, which provides a special ISF-designed interface for the calibration process.


FWIW, I have calibrated a few of the Runco DLP projectors, but not your specific model.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tiger,
> 
> 
> It is a myth (at best) that displays or projectors are calibrated at the factory. Calibration of any display is ultimately going to be influenced by the viewing environment and this is something that the factory obviously cannot determine. Televisions and other types of display devices are "set up" at the factory with "worst case" viewing conditions in mind.
> 
> 
> While it's relatively safe to assume that a projector is going to be used in a light-tight room, screen material and an owner's specific video sources and configuration also need to be taken into account for proper calibration.
> 
> 
> FWIW, Runco assumes that every projector or display they sell will (should) be calibrated, and they include the controls and access necessary to accomplish this. In many of its recent products, Runco incorporates the ISF 3C system, which provides a special ISF-designed interface for the calibration process.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have calibrated a few of the Runco DLP projectors, but not your specific model.



Doug,


Thanks for the very quick response. I am of the same opinion as you. Once the Runco is where it is going to be used/view. Then it needs to be calibrated for in my case a CAVE/DARK H/T. No Light: Screen is a 123" Stewart GreyHawk W/4-Way Masking W/Remote for Masking.


It would be Great if someone has done the ISF Cal. or a Member here has had theirs done. Feed Back is Great when you can get it.










Thanks Again,


Terry


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be Great if someone has done the ISF Cal. or a Member here has had theirs done. Feed Back is Great when you can get it.



Terry,


I have done a number of VX-5000's. If you would like my impressions, please PM me your contact information.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Terry,
> 
> 
> I have done a number of VX-5000's. If you would like my impressions, please PM me your contact information.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Ken,


I sent you an E-Mail with my Cell: If for some reason you did not receive the E-Mail let me know:


Terry


----------



## Alan Lackey

I am looking for someone who can calibrate my Mits WD-73727. I am in Antioch, TN [essentially Nashville] and am curious if anyone has any recommendations for someone that either makes trips through the area or is located close by.


Thanks in advance,


Alan


----------



## RKDauph

Any recommendations in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?


----------



## Manchild

Anyone planning on touring the Los Angeles area in early September? I have a new Pioneer 8G 1080p (5010FD) on pre-order that should get here late August. After my initial week of break-in I plan on getting it ISFed. Any takers?


----------



## GlenC

I am in the Los Angeles area, I live there.


----------



## Monoplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmet47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I contacted ABT Electronics and they said it would run $500.



That's surprising. Abt does (admittedly elemental) calibration for free, on request, as part of their extended warranty.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monoplex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's surprising. Abt does (admittedly elemental) calibration for free, on request, as part of their extended warranty.




I'd like to know what's covered in that one.



Mr Bob


----------



## IrishLegend

Any Austin recommendations??

I have a Samsung HL-T6187S.


Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IrishLegend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any Austin recommendations??
> 
> I have a Samsung HL-T6187S.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



IrishLegend,


As it happens, at this very minute I'm pulling together a schedule for a calibration tour throughout Texas that will happen during August. I need to finalize this schedule in the next couple of days, so call me on the number below today if you think you might like me to take care of you.


----------



## Plumbum27

I just bought a Samsung FP-T6374 63" plasma and I am looking for someone in the Chicagoland area for a calibration in about a month or so....once It has the 100 hours on it.


----------



## kjohn

Anybody in the Windsor Ont. area to calibrate a Samsung 710AE ?


----------



## totallytweeked

Hello all. I am Andy Lorenz of Totally Tweeked. I am an ISF Certified Calibrator and an HAA Certified Calibrator serving Charlotte North Carolina and the surrounding areas.


I have been calibrating in the Charlotte area for 1 year and prior to that I did calibrations in Chicago area for 3 years.


My equipment is as follows:


Sencore CP5000 Color Pro Color Analyzer

Sencore VP401 Video Pro Multimedia Video Generator

Sencore SLP295 Sound Meter with Multiplexer


You can contact me at (704) 465-8824 for more information.


----------



## like.no.other.

Anyone can calibrate a KD-34XBR970? I am looking for a expert that is good on CRT that

can fix geometry and whatever the calibrator do (color, purity, convergence, etc.). If so, what

is the estimate to do it? I am located in Schaumburg, IL 30 minutes away from Chicago.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone can calibrate a KD-34XBR970? I am looking for a expert that is good on CRT that
> 
> can fix geometry and whatever the calibrator do (color, purity, convergence, etc.). If so, what
> 
> is the estimate to do it? I am located in Schaumburg, IL 30 minutes away from Chicago.



CRT HDready DVs have registers in there that help with the centering of the images and all sorts of things out at the edges, to make the picture super sharp all the way out. But their abbreviations bear no earthly resemblance to reality, except for when they say R and L for right and left, and U and D for up and down.


This is in addition to all the regular things you can do with grayscale and color rendition on Sonys, which are quite superb.


I did one of the Sony 34" DVs for Bill Joy, co-founder of Sun Microsystems, at his SF home (he has others...). It was during an installation of an awesome Red Rose Music sound system, in fact they were the ones who hired me. (Can you say Mark Levinson?...)


Would be glad to trick yours out for you. I am currently organizing a Chicago tour. Contact me.



Mr Bob


----------



## Quatre

any ISF certified pro calibraters in the Philadelphia area. I dont want to pay for so much travel so the closer the better. Central PA might work but even state college is at least 3 hours from me and other parts of central pa could be further as philly is in the south eastern part of pa closer to jersey.


NYC and Baltimore would be closer cities then any part of Central PA and anywhere in Jersey wouldnt be bad.


i've been quoted on travel cost from NY would be so as long as its not more then that I'd maybe request you Dave from Central PA


who are the best calibraters for Samsung dlp particularly the new HLT's and the 6756 in particular.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/11340879
> 
> 
> any ISF certified pro calibraters in the Philadelphia area. I dont want to pay for so much travel so the closer the better. Central PA might work but even state college is at least 3 hours from me and other parts of central pa could be further as philly is in the south eastern part of pa closer to jersey.
> 
> 
> NYC and Baltimore would be closer cities then any part of Central PA and anywhere in Jersey wouldnt be bad.
> 
> 
> i've been quoted on travel cost from NY would be so as long as its not more then that I'd maybe request you Dave from Central PA
> 
> 
> who are the best calibraters for Samsung dlp particularly the new HLT's and the 6756 in particular.



If this is you Joe W. that sent me an email also, I got it and I'm replying to it after this










Sorry, been out of touch for a few days.


----------



## AustinHorn

Austin, TX. - I too need an ISF calibration done on my Sony Peal. I've contacted everyone locally on the IS list and they either are tied up for months, only do calibrations on equipment they sell, didn't answer or respond, or the company is temporarily without a certified ISF calibration tech. Anyway, please contact me if you come to this area, or will be in this area any time soon. Thanks, AustinHorn


----------



## Mr Bob

I will be in the Chicago area on Tuesday the 28th, for 2 jobs at this point - one a repair and one a cal - with one more still being decided upon. This leaves lots of time for other calibrations, repairs or optics cleaning gigs, before I would need to return. I plan to stay at least 2 days after the jobs are complete, just playing tourist.


One advantage to getting in on this tour is that the owner flying me out is using his sky miles, and only asks that the other participants pony up for their own shares of my travel expenses outside of the master plane flight between Oakland and Chicago, which he is taking care of totally. IOW, he's taken care of the plane flight both ways; anyone else participating does not have to worry about being part of that expense.


Contact me if you want in. There's still a week before the outbound flight.



Mr Bob


----------



## Defined Images

Company: *Defined Images*


Name: *Eric Pfoutz*


Website: http://www.definedimages.net/ 


Phone: *310.372.2558*


Email: [email protected] 


Serving Southern California


I have been a full time Professional ISF Calibrator since Sept. 1999.


My clients include: *Quentin Tarantino, Wolfgang Peterson, Brett Ratner, Bryan Singer, Danny Elfman, JPL NASA, SCEA (Sony Playstation), Movie Trailer Co., DVD QC Co., Animation Studio.*


----------



## Chubzilla06

Looking to get my set calibrated.

Location: Toms River, NJ

Model: 720p Sony 50e2000


----------



## subhash_i

Can anyone calibrate my set.please let me know.Location:Lewiville,TX


TV:Samsung LNT5281f lcd with LED local dimming

Audio Receiver: Onkyotx-sr 705.Hooked up.>Need audio calibration


----------



## Chubzilla06

getting my 50e2000 calibrated by Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (avical) this wednesday


----------



## subhash_i

I have a bestbuy ISF certified tech come home and do calibration for a Samsung 5281f in oct 1st week.I have a question with that.In future if there any firmware upgrades or some board swaps from samsung like 65 series sets, will the calibartion settings be still good or will they all reset back to factory defaults.Can anyone please let me know? I don't want to spend 325$ and then with a new firmware update everything gets lost.


----------



## Johnla

It's very possible that a firmware upgrade/update, could return something to it's default settings or still even have a effect on a calibration if it did not. Because even if it did not, it would still depend on what the changes/corrections are that the firmware upgrade/update was designed to do. As for a board replacement, if it has even anything to do with the video, it would in most cases have some sort of a effect on a calibration.


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cheezmo* /forum/post/6386130
> 
> 
> Steve Martin - Smart Calibration, LLC
> 
> I've been an ISF Calibrator since 2001.
> http://www.smartcalibration.com/
> 
> 
> Mostly serving the Dallas/Fort Worth metroplex with occasional trips to surrounding areas.



Anyone know if Steve still does Calibrations in the Dallas area? I have a 4-yr old RPTV (Mitsu WS-55411) that is still in need of a calibration. Or does anyone know another ISF calibrator that works in Dallas? Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Ruhnie,


Yes, Steve still provides ISF calibrations in the Dallas area. I exchanged eMails with him earlier in the week. PM me if you need contact details.


----------



## Son

Anyone in the Green Bay, Wisconsin area? I would like to have my Benq W10000 tuned up....


Thanks


----------



## loves2watch

Does anyone offer services in the El Paso, TX/Las Cruces, NM area?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I need one as well in Allentown, PA. Which is also considered NE PA.(maybe same trip as garyc8710)

Samsung HL-S5087W, would not be opposed to audio calibration as well with Yamaha and Energy speaker set-up.


----------



## Dave Harper

I replied to you guys' messages via PM. Let me know if you got them.


E-A-G-L-E-S.............I LOVE that user name. Why didn't I think of that







Of course after last weekend I'm not so sure I'd be proud of that one







You should see if there's a way to make the letters green


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Dave, I got it and I am responding now. Thanks for the super quick response.

Please don't even get me started on my Birds or I'll end up banned for going nuts!

That green letter idea is great, gotta look into that.


----------



## gamelover360

I hired Chris Eberle to calibrate my new Panny Plasma after getting his name from this site. I new I wanted a certified and active ISF tech, and Chris was willing to come to my area. His prices were reasonable and he sounded competent and qualified. I also checked out his website and he had some great blog entries.


He was on time, professional, and took great care as he thouroughly calibrated my display. He calibrated two HDMI inputs seperately, on econnected to a PS3 with Blu ray playback my main concern, and the other to an HD cable box.


The results were spot on and just what I had hoped for. I notice improved shadow detail while still at the same black level as before. This is a big one for me, as I feel that dark blacks and detail really help produce a full 3-Dish image. He also got the color more lifelike and realistic. So now instead of oversaturated colors I have accurat ecolor which preserves the details in the image.


Now I can rest easy and stop tweaking the damn settings. Not only do I know that Chris dialed in my set for Blu Ray playback, but I see it! I simply never touch the settings while watching Blu ray's.


I can definatley reccomend Chris and his service. If you want to quit fiddling with your set, and start enjoying it more, get a proffessional calibration and be done with it.


Here is his info if interested.


Chris Eberle


Precision Video


(914)850-0291

[email protected] 




Sincerely,


Aaron Thomson


----------



## Dave Harper

FYI,


I'm going to be unavailable for the next three months or so. In my absence I HIGHLY recommend the following calibrators in the NE region:


Gregg Loewen at Lion A/V www.lionav.com 

Kevin Miller at ISF-TV www.isftv.com 


If anyone knows of others in the PA/NY/NJ/MD area please recommend them also. The above mentioned Chris Eberle sounds good also, but I can't say as I've ever seen his work or met him but I'm sure he's more than qualified to do a GREAT job.


Thanks and catch you back around x-mas










BTW, I have a Progressive Labs CA-6X Colorimeter for sale if anyone's interested. It's a great unit and affordable for beginning ISFers looking for calibration gear to get started. PM me for info and pricing. Here's a link:

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...isc&1194878911


----------



## Artimus20

anyone in Canada - Ottawa, Ontario, area that calibrates?


----------



## QueensBandit

Anyone in the Toronto / Mississauga area that calibrates LCD Tv's?


I have a Samsung LN T3253H that I need calibrated.


----------



## patrickthickey

Panasonic 58PZ750U, ready for calibration.


I have been unable to contact my local ISF listed person (no replies to email and phone unanswered - I hope nothing has happened), and two others listed in nearby San Jose on the ISF page no longer do this work even though the ISF page lists them.


Editorial comment - the listings on the ISF site are thus useless in my limited experience due to being out of date for three out of three I attempted to reach. I hope this forum can be of assistance.


thanks.


regards,


patrick


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickthickey* /forum/post/11631622
> 
> 
> Editorial comment - the listings on the ISF site are thus useless in my limited experience due to being out of date for three out of three I attempted to reach. I hope this forum can be of assistance.
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> 
> patrick



Patrick, the deal with the Imaging Sciences Foundation calibrator directory is it basically includes everyone over the past decade or so who has taken ISF training and purchased calibration equipment. Like any industry, there is turnover and this is not reflected in the ISF listings. In addition, many of the companies listed at the ISF site are dealers who ONLY offer calibration on the equipment they sell.


As a result of all that, the ISF web site calibrator listings tend to be hit and miss for a consumer looking to hire an independent calibrator. Make no mistake, most active, working calibrators can be found at the ISF site, it just requires a fair bit of effort to work through the list.


Hopefully that will be changing soon. I own an ISF-affiliated site -- the ISF Forum -- and I'm currently redeveloping the site, with one of the primary goals to make it THE "go to" source for locating active, experienced and available calibrators.

http://www.isfforum.com/Find-a-Calib...ed-States.html 


The requirement for a calibrator to be listed at the ISF Forum is membership at the private ISF Forum Library, which I also own and which is only open to ISF graduates who have registered equipment with the ISF head office. Because ISF Forum Library membership requires an annual subscription, if someone fails to maintain their Forum Library subscription (often a good indicator that they have exited the business), they will be removed from the ISF Forum listings.


So while the ISF Forum listings will never be as lengthy as the ISF site, they should be more useful to consumers.


The ISF Forum is currently in that twilight area between beta testing and official public release, so the listings are not yet complete and will certainly grow over next few months, both for the US and international markets. Currently there are about two dozen US-based calibrators listed, but because this includes many touring calibrators, we already have every US state covered (though probably not yet all areas of all states).


I hope the ISF Forum Business Directory will help you locate a calibrator in your area more quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickthickey* /forum/post/11631622
> 
> 
> Panasonic 58PZ750U, ready for calibration.
> 
> 
> I have been unable to contact my local ISF listed person (no replies to email and phone unanswered - I hope nothing has happened), and two others listed in nearby San Jose on the ISF page no longer do this work even though the ISF page lists them.
> 
> 
> Editorial comment - the listings on the ISF site are thus useless in my limited experience due to being out of date for three out of three I attempted to reach. I hope this forum can be of assistance.
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> 
> patrick




I am actually in Santa Cruz today, but have only the day for a personal visit here and need to be back home to East Bay tomorrow, then off to Disneyland and a cal in LA for the rest of the week.


If your cal needs were short - like you had a CRT based RPTV and needed optics cleaning, or a convergence trimup - I could conceivably jam it in while I am here today. If you put your phone number on my answering machine at my home location, I could call you back on my cell while I am here today. Unfortunately I did not bring along my Panny service remote, for doing Panny plasmas, tho I happen to have the rest of my calibration gear along with me, from a cal I did while on the road Friday.


This upcoming week is totally jammed up. I am available after that. Let me know if I can help -



Mr Bob


----------



## GaryZ06

I would like to have my Pio 6010 plasma calibrated....I am in between Miami and Ft.Lauderdale.


----------



## brishea

recommendations needed for calibrators in Stockton, CA. Northern California near Sacramento.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brishea* /forum/post/11705021
> 
> 
> recommendations needed for calibrators in Stockton, CA. Northern California near Sacramento.




I think you'll be hard pressed to find anyone qualified, right there in your home town. I am just over the hill in San Lorenzo at 238 and 880, and have done many Sac area cals. Travel to your area would be minimal compared to the Atlanta, Chicago and Orlando tours I have already done, earlier this year.


Let me know whatcha got.



Mr Bob


----------



## Heese

Hi Mr. Bob,


Can you make it out to Palo Alto? Any experience with a Samsung 4665F?


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heese* /forum/post/11755667
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. Bob,
> 
> 
> Can you make it out to Palo Alto? Any experience with a Samsung 4665F?



Palo Alto is just across the bay from me. I used to live in Belmont, know PA well and have done many cals and repairs there.


Have experience with Samsungs, yes. Sorry, don't keep track of the model numbers I have and have not done, of the Sammys.


I will make sure it gets done right, if you have me do it. Contact me directly, we'll set up an appointment.



Mr Bob


----------



## LtBest

Steven S. Fackenthall

Limitless Audio / Video Calibration

Listed on Kudzu.com

Member of AVS forums as LtBest
[email protected] 

678-431-2443

3094 Steeplechase

Alpharetta, GA 30004


Listed on the ISF calibrator website.


ISF Certified in 2006 but have been tweaking and spreading proper image and audio love since 1988 as a hobbyist. Acheiving my certification was what I had always been looking for because I knew there had to be some standards for what I loved to tweak. Somewhere there must be 'what its supposed to be' specifications. ISF really nailed it and I love working in this industry, even though I'm relatively new.


Relating to Video, my experience has led me to specialize in Front Projector alignments but I love RPTV (all flavors), Plasma, and LCD. I've worked on LCD, Plasma, Front projection DLP, and RPTV CRT displays and love them all.


Concerning Audio I worked in the movie theatre tech business in another life and was the go-to guy for aligning the Dolby CP-650 or DTS 6AD 8 channel processors and up to 12 individual amplifiers (2 channel each) with up to 20 surrounds, 4 subs, and 5 channel, tri-amplified stage speakers. If you amp offers equalization ability, we'll get it sounding great! If you don't have a theatre and need an amplifier, lets look at your budget and find either a dealer or an outlet that has what we need.


Short list of services offered:


Adjustment of contrast (white level) and brightness (black level) of complete system

Grey scale calibration to D6500 or whatever the user prefers

Alignment of Color Decoders

Adjustment of electronic focus and mechanical (optical) focus

Geometry correction

Evaluation of room conditions to design or rearrange for maximum audio and video performance and enjoyment

Display and Audio selection, system design, and calibration

Align multi channel and multi room sound systems to user preference


I am happy to travel throughout Georgia. Equipment estimates are free with calibration services. Complete system design fees are waived if full system calibration (audio and video) is purchased.


Please reference my profile to view my personal equipment list.


Steven 'LtBest' Fackenthall

Limitless Audio / Video Calibration


----------



## Lee Gallagher

My name is Lee Gallagher and I am the sole proprietor of Advanced Audio Visual based in Phoenix, Arizona.

Phone: 480-606-2647


I am a full-time ISF calibrator and AV Technician. I earned a Bachelor’s Degree in Communications/TV Production and have over 15 years of experience in the audio visual industry. I have served as Technical Director for many high profile corporate events and was projectionist for the first high definition NBA broadcast on the west coast in 1998.


I offer full scale calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, Plasma, LCD, LCoS and DILA.

My services are available throughout the state of Arizona.


Calibrations are performed with Colorfacts Professional, gretagmacbeth spectroradiometer, Sony PVM-96 optical comparator, Sencore VP403C HD test pattern generator and various DVD, HD DVD, and Blu-ray test discs including Video Essentials, Digital Video Essentials (DVD and HD DVD versions), AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark (DVD and Blu-ray) and the HDTV Calibration Wizard from Monster and ISF. I am also ISFccc equipped for all participating displays.


I have received extensive training and have a great deal of professional experience in the customer service industry. My goal to you, the customer, is to provide not only an accurate, calibrated display, but to provide exceptional customer service that you expect and deserve.


Please visit my website for more information about my services and pricing and feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## DieselDan

calibration in Massachsuetts for a sony kdsr70xbr2?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Dan,


Here's a link to three high-quality candidates for your Sony calibration:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...achusetts.html


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/11951588
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> 
> Here's a link to three high-quality candidates for your Sony calibration:
> 
> http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...achusetts.html



Doug -


I looked into my new Mit 73"er's overscan potential, and found that no, there is not any excess underscan on my CRT faces. In fact there is very little unused phosphor area in the 16x9 area of each gun, with the sides being the critical measure. There needs to be a bit of space between the edge of the pic and the edge of the screen anyway, and no, it is not excessive. No more so than you would find on a ceiling pj, tho the guns are not aimable on mine like they are on theirs, so there is a little mismatching among the centering of the guns, but what else is new? We can live with that. Excessive underscanning of the gun, like we talked about, well that's another matter, and of course we were both concerned about it.


When we talked about this on the phone, maybe you were thinking of the top and bottom areas of the CRT face, where of course there's massive unused area, because of the 16x9 usable area appearing on a 4x3 screen.


At present I have never heard of a 16x9 CRT, and with this being the end of an era in CRT, doubt if I ever will. All CRT 16x9 HD is shot onto the face of a 4x3 tube, rendering lots of unused area at top and bottom. Nature of the beast.


But on my set, not excessive, no.



Mr Bob


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/11955337
> 
> 
> Doug -
> 
> 
> I looked into my new Mit 73"er's overscan potential, and found that no, there is not any excess underscan on my CRT faces. In fact there is very little unused phosphor area in the 16x9 area of each gun, with the sides being the critical measure. ....



It is possible that Mits did the 73s with the existing configuration of the 65s, which have serious underscan on the tube face.


----------



## DieselDan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/11951588
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> 
> Here's a link to three high-quality candidates for your Sony calibration:
> 
> http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...achusetts.html



thank you very much


----------



## majic12

anyone near chicago???


I have a pz77u panny i think i need calibrated...it looks fuzzy and soft...


how long do you have to wait for calibration anyway? i have around 5hrsx 10 days so far...


please help


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majic12* /forum/post/11995214
> 
> 
> anyone near chicago???
> 
> 
> I have a pz77u panny i think i need calibrated...it looks fuzzy and soft...
> 
> 
> how long do you have to wait for calibration anyway? i have around 5hrsx 10 days so far...
> 
> 
> please help



I go to Chicago every other month. It's a good idea to wait until you have 100-200 hours, though it would still do good to calibrate it before that.


----------



## zebmaster

I need a calibrator for Sony Bravia and Pioneer Elite TVs. I am in the Baltimore area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

zebmaster,


Dan Liberman (Infinite Sight and Sound) provides local coverage for your area:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...and-Sound.html 


In addition, Jeff Meier (AccuCal) and Eliab (Avical) periodically organize tours to the Baltimore area.

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...d/AccuCal.html 

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...nd/Avical.html


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/11955337
> 
> 
> Doug -
> 
> 
> I looked into my new Mit 73"er's overscan potential, and found that no, there is not any excess underscan on my CRT faces. In fact there is very little unused phosphor area in the 16x9 area of each gun, with the sides being the critical measure. There needs to be a bit of space between the edge of the pic and the edge of the screen anyway, and no, it is not excessive. No more so than you would find on a ceiling pj, tho the guns are not aimable on mine like they are on theirs, so there is a little mismatching among the centering of the guns, but what else is new? We can live with that. Excessive underscanning of the gun, like we talked about, well that's another matter, and of course we were both concerned about it.
> 
> 
> When we talked about this on the phone, maybe you were thinking of the top and bottom areas of the CRT face, where of course there's massive unused area, because of the 16x9 usable area appearing on a 4x3 screen.
> 
> 
> At present I have never heard of a 16x9 CRT, and with this being the end of an era in CRT, doubt if I ever will. All CRT 16x9 HD is shot onto the face of a 4x3 tube, rendering lots of unused area at top and bottom. Nature of the beast.
> 
> 
> But on my set, not excessive, no.



Hey, Mr. Bob,


I didn't notice your post until this morning.


Glad to hear that your Mits is fully exploiting the 9-inch potential.










BTW, my client with the weird interference ended up calling out Mits for a service call and they ended up replacing one of the main circuit boards. My client wasn't clear on whether this was due to leakage or not (I think he was just fed up with the whole process at that point). Now that it's fixed, he's selling it to a friend and moving onto front projection -- Sony VPL-VW60.


In any event, just wanted to thank you again for your assistance on the Mits issue and your suggestions. Much appreciated...


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/12066966
> 
> 
> Hey, Mr. Bob,
> 
> 
> I didn't notice your post until this morning.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that your Mits is fully exploiting the 9-inch potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my client with the weird interference ended up calling out Mits for a service call and they ended up replacing one of the main circuit boards. My client wasn't clear on whether this was due to leakage or not (I think he was just fed up with the whole process at that point). Now that it's fixed, he's selling it to a friend and moving onto front projection -- Sony VPL-VW60.
> 
> 
> In any event, just wanted to thank you again for your assistance on the Mits issue and your suggestions. Much appreciated...




Don't know if I mentioned it, but my BRAND NEW - at first of year - 73" Mit CRT had a bum DM board, which contained herringbone on everything and had to be replaced. The sophistication of boards like this is possibly coming thru in lot of them being unable to handle it. The board is incredibly complex in there, like a little city! The shielding on this must need to be thru the roof!


The more sophisticated, the more demanding on the QC of its build, AND manufacture.



Glad I could help. Am still using the Panny DVHS setup you sold me, years ago. Just played some stuff on it to demo my 65"

Panny to a potential buyer, looked fantastic!


Please let me know if you hear of anyone wanting to step UP to my 65" CRT Panny! It is going for just the price of the calibration that's into it, the unit itself is going for free.











Mr Bob


----------



## quakerroatmeal

Any highly recommended Professional ISF Calibrator from the Dallas/Fort Worth Texas area to calibrate a Samsung HL-S5087W DLP TV?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Steve (Cheezmo) Martin in Dallas would be an excellent choice.

http://www.smartcalibration.com/


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Steve, knows the Sammy inside and out.


----------



## schtebie

Any Nashville ISF calibrators? Possibly specializing in Panasonic panels?


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie* /forum/post/12164130
> 
> 
> Any Nashville ISF calibrators? Possibly specializing in Panasonic panels?



I don't want to rain on your Question but here is what I have found regarding Certified ISF Tech's in the Nashville, TN. area.


Yes there are some that are Certified but what I have found out is that they work for Audio Video Dealers. Meaning I think it is really going to be extremely hard to get one to do your set.


They are like so covered up that even when you purchase the Projector and or TV from them you have to wait in line to get them to do your system.


Also it (Seems) that these dealers that have those Certified ISF Techs on board are in the real High End of the AV Equipment lines.


I found a dealer that their add said they had this person but when I E-Mailed about the Cost and when could I get it done I (NEVER) received a (REPLY).


So I hope you have much better luck.










Terry


Franklin, TN


----------



## RowdyRoddy

I'm searching for a calibrator near the Jacksonville, FL area for my Sammy HLT6189S. Is there anyone experienced with my set that you guys can recommend?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie* /forum/post/12164130
> 
> 
> Any Nashville ISF calibrators? Possibly specializing in Panasonic panels?



schtebie, I've sent you an AVS private message.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyRoddy* /forum/post/12167372
> 
> 
> I'm searching for a calibrator near the Jacksonville, FL area for my Sammy HLT6189S. Is there anyone experienced with my set that you guys can recommend?



Here's a link to calibrators at the ISF Forum who serve the Florida market, either locally or via tours.

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...s/Florida.html


----------



## Krzykrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/12167830
> 
> 
> Here's a link to calibrators at the ISF Forum who serve the Florida market, either locally or via tours.
> 
> http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...s/Florida.html



hi there,


I was looking at your website and your pice list is from 2005 has there been any price changes since then?


also i have a Sony KDL-46XBR2 what would i need to be done to get the best picture quality out of it? im just getting into this A/V thing..


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krzykrl* /forum/post/12201046
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> 
> I was looking at your website and your pice list is from 2005 has there been any price changes since then?
> 
> 
> also i have a Sony KDL-46XBR2 what would i need to be done to get the best picture quality out of it? im just getting into this A/V thing..



In ways, calibrations have become a bit more difficult over the years, cost of equipment has gone up, however calibration fees have remained constant for the past few years.

_*Don't wait, get a calibration before prices increase!*_


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krzykrl* /forum/post/12201046
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> 
> I was looking at your website and your pice list is from 2005 has there been any price changes since then?
> 
> 
> also i have a Sony KDL-46XBR2 what would i need to be done to get the best picture quality out of it? im just getting into this A/V thing..



Krzykrl,


Yes, my price list has not changed since 2005. If you'd like to discuss calibration of your Sony XBR, give me a call anytime on the number below. I'd be happy to explain the process and how your display would benefit.


----------



## scooper750

I make it down to Pembroke Pines every now and then.

If you have a couple more buddies that would be interested I would be willing to make a trip. Would be a slight travel cost involved. I am located in Jacksonville Florida.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/11703886
> 
> 
> I would like to have my Pio 6010 plasma calibrated....I am in between Miami and Ft.Lauderdale.


----------



## scooper750

Hello all. I am Stephen Cooper at Digital Video Calibrations. I am an ISF Certified Calibrator serving Jacksonville Florida and the surrounding areas.


My equipment is as follows:


Datacolor Colorfacts Professional 7.0

Gretagmacbeth Eye-One Beamer spectroradiometer

Sencore OTC1000 Color Pro Color Analyzer with CP6000 software

Sencore VP403C Video Pro Multimedia Video Generator


Got ISF Certified March of this year, but have been calibrating and tweaking as a hobbyist for the past couple years.


You can contact me at (904) 251-4932 for more information.

You can also email me at [email protected] 
http://www.digitalvideocalibrations.com


----------



## cozmo1

Looking to have my 1 year old Hitachi 51F710S fully calibrated for the first time. I'm located in Norco, Ca 92860.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozmo1* /forum/post/12223778
> 
> 
> Looking to have my 1 year old Hitachi 51F710S fully calibrated for the first time. I'm located in Norco, Ca 92860.
> 
> Thanks




I specialize in CRT tech.



Mr Bob


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozmo1* /forum/post/12223778
> 
> 
> Looking to have my 1 year old Hitachi 51F710S fully calibrated for the first time. I'm located in Norco, Ca 92860.
> 
> Thanks



I am in Whittier, CA and cover your area. I to have lots of experience with CRT front and rear projection.


----------



## kwief

I live in Bremerton, WA, about 20 miles due west of Seattle, WA. I want my a/v equipment calibrated. Does anyone have any recommedations?


Samsung HLS5087WX DLP TV

Samsung BD-P1400 Blue-ray disc player

Dish VIP622 DVR

Denon AVR-1906 receiver

Definitive Technology 5.1 speakers


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwief* /forum/post/12230442
> 
> 
> I live in Bremerton, WA, about 20 miles due west of Seattle, WA. I want my a/v equipment calibrated. Does anyone have any recommedations?
> 
> 
> Samsung HLS5087WX DLP TV
> 
> Samsung BD-P1400 Blue-ray disc player
> 
> Dish VIP622 DVR
> 
> Denon AVR-1906 receiver
> 
> Definitive Technology 5.1 speakers



I can get with you next time I visit my brother in your area.



Mr Bob


----------



## melvinthemopboy

Has anyone heard of Audio video synergy in phillipsburg nj? I have a 32" Sharp would it be worth it to get a tv this size calibrated? Any suggestions on who to use in central/west NJ or eastern PA? Many thanks. -jp


----------



## Alexsandor

I live in Chicago, about 10-15 miles north of O'Hare aiport. Looking for recommendations for someone to calibrate my PRO-150FD. Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Alexsandor,


I am going to be in Chicago from Tuesday, Nov 27 through Saturday, Dec 1, and I have extensive experience with Pioneer Elite plasmas. I usually stay in Itasca, so your location is no problem for me.


You can read more about my services and experience by clicking here 


Please feel free to call me on the number below, or on (314) 226-1705.


----------



## Viin

Hi all,


Looking for someone to calibrate my Samsung LN-T3253, with Onkyo SR605, and Toshiba HD-A3 in the Denver Metro area. Located in Wheat Ridge, please PM me your contact info and rates if available.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob

I am curious as to who out there feels like they are qualified and ready for the image structure realignments that CRT tech demands.


Most ISF agents know nothing of what CRT tech requires, in terms of regular optics cleaning, optical focusing, blooming/convergence separation and how these relate to Torch Mode high light content viewing, geometry and convergence realignment, overscan reduction - what it takes to remedy the mess doing so causes to your picture, even tho it is a badly needed op in CRT tech - and (usually only on the front projectors but sometimes on the CRT RPTVs) the finer points of astigmatism and scheimpflug.


Many people who want calibrations own CRT based equipment, both front and rear projection type, and hopefully those who are considering buying new who HAVE older CRT equipment, will be holding off once they realize how incredible an image CRT is capable of. CRT tech can be made to be relatively ageless for the first 10 years, with the proper care and feeding.


If you want to see what CRT tech is really capable of, search out the "Don't Dump your CRT RPTV!" in the Rear Projection Display, and "Screenshots War!!!!!!!", in the Front Projection section threads, at www.avsforum.com .



Repair techs are usually abysmally ignorant of ANY type of calibration practices, so don't look for them to help you with CRT tech calibrations. With the exception of Chuck Williams, Robert Busch, Robert Fischer, myself and maybe a few others, who are both calibrators and qualified repair techs at the same time.


But ISF does NOT teach CRT tech, and very few ISF calibrators know it cold. Those who do are becoming more and more of the minority, as fixed pixel tightens its stranglehold on all new sets sold. CRT tech is all but gone from the retail marketplace as we speak.


It WON'T be coming back!


I want to be sure owners of CRT tech are knowledgeable enough to ask their prospective calibrators about this BEFORE they sign them up!


I for one am qualified on all of the above, and can't say who else knows ALL of it, but the following are fellow calibrators who are experienced and have already attained critical mass on this stuff, and know enough to find out whatever they would need to in short order, if they don't already. I know Doug (DropTheRemote) is also so qualified, along with the retired Craig Miller, who was a Mit specialist, and the present day Craig Rounds.


So is Chuck Williams, Robert Busch, Gregg Loewen, Michael Chen, Robert Fischer, Louis Carliner, Jim Doolittle, Jim Burns, Steve (Cheezmo) Martin...


Who else? Chime in -


You might also let us know if you know how to realign color decoders to get rid of red push, which is something that is also needed on fixed pixel tech, if such devices offer realignment registers for it. (I was trained by Paul Carleton himself, former video cameraman and owner and creator of www.***************.com , on this one. Tutorials are readily available on the SPot on how it's done, if you are a member -)



Mr Bob


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/12287791
> 
> 
> I for one am qualified on all of the above, and can't say who else knows ALL of it, but the following are fellow calibrators who are experienced and have already attained critical mass on this stuff, and know enough to find out whatever they would need to in short order, if they don't already. I know Doug (DropTheRemote) is also so qualified, along with the retired Craig Miller, who was a Mit specialist, and the present day Craig Rounds.
> 
> 
> So is Chuck Williams, Robert Busch, Gregg Loewen, Michael Chen, Robert Fischer, Louis Carliner, Jim Doolittle, Jim Burns, Steve (Cheezmo) Martin...
> 
> 
> Who else? Chime in -
> 
> 
> You might also let us know if you know how to realign color decoders to get rid of red push, which is something that is also needed on fixed pixel tech, if such devices offer realignment registers for it. (I was trained by Paul Carleton himself, former video cameraman and owner and creator of www.***************.com , on this one. Tutorials are readily available on the SPot on how it's done, if you are a member -)
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



You can add me to the list, Mr Bob. I learned on my Mits VS-60803 CRT RPTV, one of the most tweakable sets ever. I started out when CRT RPTVs were still king, and have done many, many Toshiba, Mits, Pioneer, and Hitachi sets. I've calibrated G70s, G90s, Electrohomes, NECs, Ampros, Barcos, Dwins, etc with superb results. I have also established a reputation on Sony direct view CRT sets like the XBR960. Color decoding adjustment is no problem as well.


----------



## GlenC

There are probably many that are proficient on CRT technology, just not actively focusing, or specializing in CRT only. Having started with CRT projectors, then migrating into ISF, I am quite at ease with CRTs, front projection, rear projection or direct view. I also do all the current displays, LCD, Plasma, DLP, LCoS....... all with current, up to date test equipment.........


----------



## Mr Bob

Great! Keep 'em coming.


I forgot to mention Eliab of Avical, in the Northeast part of the country, and Leo Vilosolda (sp?), in Canada...



Mr Bob


----------



## Dave Harper

I'm an old CRT guy myself if anyone needs help. I go back to the ole' "board full 'o trim pots" days and the GE Imagers, Panny and Kloss 60Hz video only dinosaurs







That was even before Sam got his thing going










Damn, I'm old


----------



## Dave Harper

Wow Bob, that list you left was a who's who from the old original AVS days back before anyone knew who we were!!! Do you remember guys like Deniz Mutlu and the gurus that got chased from the forum because of all the "new" HDTV trolls that thought because they bought their first HDTV they were all of the sudden an expert on the subject










Oh, the good ole' days........


----------



## D6500Ken

Gee, I feel totally slighted!











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## hdnola

not in need yet, but Im wondering if anyone is available in the new orleans area. also interested in pricing.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/12294323
> 
> 
> Gee, I feel totally slighted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Jees, Ken, how did that happen??? And after I PERSONALLY saw the results of your work, on Cliffy's G90 double-stack in Indiana on my Chicago tour! Blew me away!











Ken is one of the best! Cliff rates him an 11 on a scale of 10!


Sorry, Ken, my bad!












Mr Bob


----------



## Summit HDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/12291697
> 
> 
> There are probably many that are proficient on CRT technology, just not actively focusing, or specializing in CRT only. Having started with CRT projectors, then migrating into ISF, I am quite at ease with CRTs, front projection, rear projection or direct view. I also do all the current displays, LCD, Plasma, DLP, LCoS....... all with current, up to date test equipment.........



Thanks Glen,


Well worded! I'm comfortable with CRT technolgy, including knowledge of color decoding.


Cheers


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Summit HDTV* /forum/post/12321452
> 
> 
> including knowledge of color decoding.
> 
> 
> Cheers



That's a good feather in your bonnet!











Mr Bob


----------



## PARASITE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexsandor* /forum/post/12271075
> 
> 
> I live in Chicago, about 10-15 miles north of O'Hare aiport. Looking for recommendations for someone to calibrate my PRO-150FD. Thanks.



Man if you live in chicago, UMR is the best imo. Heck I think he is the best regardless of were you live. WWW.accucal.org He can make the pro 150 perfect.


----------



## jaypb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melvinthemopboy* /forum/post/12244837
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of Audio video synergy in phillipsburg nj? I have a 32" Sharp would it be worth it to get a tv this size calibrated? Any suggestions on who to use in central/west NJ or eastern PA? Many thanks. -jp



It's up to you whether you think you should have your set calibrated----if you're not happy with the current image, then you should.


I've utilized Eliab at Avical for both of my calibrations....a 50" RP Toshiba HDX82 and a 50" Zenith Plasma Z50PX2D. Totally satisfied with the job he did...as well as the information he passed along...on both TV's.


I believe he's based out of either the Jersey City or Bayonne area.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaypb* /forum/post/12337971
> 
> 
> It's up to you whether you think you should have your set calibrated----if you're not happy with the current image, then you should.



This is sort of a double edged sword. I have yet to see a display that didn't benefit from calibration. Some more than others, definately those competing on the showroom floors. I have had customers say "the picture looks great, I don't see the need for calibration" then, after calibration, "Wow, I can't believe the difference...."


If you don't get a calibration, you don't know what you are missing and run the risk of not getting the full enjoyment from your purchase.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PARASITE* /forum/post/12330624
> 
> 
> Man if you live in chicago, UMR is the best imo. Heck I think he is the best regardless of were you live. WWW.accucal.org He can make the pro 150 perfect.



Yeah, I have seen lots of his posts. He knows his stuff.



Mr Bob


----------



## kwief

Hi Mr. Bob! Thanks for the reply. When do you think you'll be up this way to see your bro'?


----------



## kwief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/12237838
> 
> 
> I can get with you next time I visit my brother in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



oops...sorry about that, Bob.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwief* /forum/post/12369876
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. Bob! Thanks for the reply. When do you think you'll be up this way to see your bro'?



DK right now, he just took out a vacation rental in Austin to be a snowbird for the winter, will be there a month.


I am considering going to Portland for Xmas, tho, so maybe we could work something out there.


Contact me and we'll talk about it -



Mr Bob


----------



## kwief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/12370208
> 
> 
> DK right now, he just took out a vacation rental in Austin to be a snowbird for the winter, will be there a month.
> 
> 
> I am considering going to Portland for Xmas, tho, so maybe we could work something out there.
> 
> 
> Contact me and we'll talk about it -
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I'll call you Monday, if that's okay...


----------



## jhd459

Looking for feedback from anyone whose had their set calibrated by the ISF-trained guys who work out of the Magnolia store in Old Orchard/Skokie. Happy with the outcome? Did they seem knowledgeable? Did they spend the time necessary to achieve good results?


Also, I'm generally looking for any recommendations for calibrators in the Chicago area. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mac

I am looking for ISF calibration for my Panasonic TH-50PH9. I have a Toshiba A2 and Panasonic BD30. I feel the PQ of my display to be very good but I am sure calibrated correctly it could be much better. I also feel with the money I have invested in my system the cost of a proper calibration would be money very well spent.


I am located in So. Maine so I guess someone in the So. Maine, So. NH or north of Boston area would work. Or someone that is doing a tour in my area. Thanks in advance for any help.


Bill


----------



## dszrex

We'll if I can't get this question answered here....


I have a Panasonic TH-42PE7U (just purchased) and

I am interested to find out if I can expect my power consumption to be reduced from the "published" out of the box specs with a calibration.


thanks in advance.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhd459* /forum/post/12377842
> 
> 
> Looking for feedback from anyone whose had their set calibrated by the ISF-trained guys who work out of the Magnolia store in Old Orchard/Skokie. Happy with the outcome? Did they seem knowledgeable? Did they spend the time necessary to achieve good results?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm generally looking for any recommendations for calibrators in the Chicago area. Thanks.



I have an opening on December 11th in your area. If you are interested in my services drop me a note at [email protected] .


----------



## scooper750

I'll be heading down south in about a month or so. Wanted to know if anyone in the Pembroke Pines area are in need of getting their displays calibrated. PM me if anyone is interested.


Regards,

Stephen Cooper

Digital Video Calibrations LLC.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/12381002
> 
> 
> I am looking for ISF calibration for my Panasonic TH-50PH9. I have a Toshiba A2 and Panasonic BD30. I feel the PQ of my display to be very good but I am sure calibrated correctly it could be much better. I also feel with the money I have invested in my system the cost of a proper calibration would be money very well spent.
> 
> 
> I am located in So. Maine so I guess someone in the So. Maine, So. NH or north of Boston area would work. Or someone that is doing a tour in my area. Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> Bill



Bill,


Gregg Loewen, who travels much of the country, is based in Maine and I believe he is due to be back there in mid-December.


You can learn more about Gregg at www.lionav.com .


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dszrex* /forum/post/12382177
> 
> 
> We'll if I can't get this question answered here....
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TH-42PE7U (just purchased) and
> 
> I am interested to find out if I can expect my power consumption to be reduced from the "published" out of the box specs with a calibration.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



The short answer is "probably yes." For plasma, power savings likely would be somewhere on the order of 10%, but this depends on several factors, including whether you are measuring from the factory default settings or some other baseline.


On balance, 10% is probably not enough in power savings for most consumers to justify the cost of calibration. But, of course, the primary point of calibration is accurate imaging -- so you really need to consider the power reduction, if applicable, to be a bonus.


Here's an item that appeared at the ISF Forum about this a few months ago, though it doesn't directly address your specific question about plasma displays.

http://www.isfforum.com/Video-Savant...-be-Taxed.html


----------



## logikil

AVS Newbie here,


Looking for calibration in the Colorado Springs area. I have an HLS6187WX and TXSR805 in desperate need of some professional tweaking. Please PM with any contact info and rates. Thanks a million.


----------



## kjohn

Looking for a calibration for a Panasonic PT-AE2000U in the Windsor.Ontario or Detroit Michgan area willing to come to Windsor area please PM me.


----------



## funkmasta

Calibration needed for a Zenith HD Pro 900X CRT projector. This includes adjusting the projector so that it projects into screen unskewed. If at a reasonable price, may also use services for calibration of Panasonic TH50PX-75U. I am in the Dayton/Columbus/Cincinnati area in Ohio. Please PM me if you are interested in doing the calibration.


----------



## ChuWant83

Professional calibration services requested.

*Location:* Yonkers, NY (lower Westchester county... very near NYC, NJ, CT, Rockland county)

*Equipment:* Sony KDS-55A2020 rear projection TV (SXRD)

*When:* Anytime after Christmas 2007(or before?). I'm in no rush, and besides I already got enough bills for the holidays. So if you're not from NY but have plans to be in the area at some point in the next couple months, please let me know.


----------



## Monitorman

Hi,


I am located in NYC and have been servicing the Tri-state area for 14 years. Please send me an email to the address in my signature and I will send you nmore info on my services, the cost and the equipment I use. Thanks!


best,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuWant83* /forum/post/12476798
> 
> 
> Professional calibration services requested.
> 
> *Location:* Yonkers, NY (lower Westchester county... very near NYC, NJ, CT, Rockland county)
> 
> *Equipment:* Sony KDS-55A2020 rear projection TV (SXRD)
> 
> *When:* Anytime after Christmas 2007(or before?). I'm in no rush, and besides I already got enough bills for the holidays. So if you're not from NY but have plans to be in the area at some point in the next couple months, please let me know.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkmasta* /forum/post/12455799
> 
> 
> Calibration needed for a Zenith HD Pro 900X CRT projector. This includes adjusting the projector so that it projects into screen unskewed. If at a reasonable price, may also use services for calibration of Panasonic TH50PX-75U. I am in the Dayton/Columbus/Cincinnati area in Ohio. Please PM me if you are interested in doing the calibration.



I don't recognize the model number - don't keep track of those, on all brands - but if this is a CRT RPTV, I think you can trust that if it is a 65", then it has 9" guns. Which makes its potential just a cut above the normal 65", with 7" guns.


I just recalibrated one last year that I had already calibrated several years before, and it came out exquisite. No aging problems at all. Looked every bit what you'd expect out of a finely tuned CRT triple-gun, a format which is still top shelf, IMHO.


One owner recently replied on a thread with, "Why don't they realize that CRT is a (fully) mature format, not an obsolete one?"


Very fine machine -











Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melvinthemopboy* /forum/post/12244837
> 
> 
> I have a 32" Sharp would it be worth it to get a tv this size calibrated?




Size is really not the determining factor here. If it is big enough to suck you in, and make your suspension of disbelief strong enough to spirit you away to some other reality, it's big enough.



What I do in this situation is go with minimum charges and see where that leads.


For the travel plus a fully applicable $150, I will do a checkout on your set. If it is the virgin birth and passes all the tests, that is all you pay.


If it could use the rest of the calibration, the first $150 is fully applied to the final fees, and becomes just the down payment on them. It is not an extra charge, not at all.



Speaking of virgin births, I have recently seen some VERY fine grayscale calibrations OOB on some of the new plasmas. Several times now the travel plus $150 is all that has been paid, and gleefully for all concerned.


It is gratifying to see that among the many color temp choices available to the consumer on a given display, these days one of them is so close that once it has been ferretted out, the owner can then use that selection from then on, and have excellent grayscale tracking without the entire calibration having to be either performed OR paid for.


Having the color and tint and potential red push all dealt with adequately, not that may cost the rest of the calibration in such a case, like what happened with a Pioneer Kuro the other night, whose grayscale was fine. We worked on the color rendition for the rest of the session, and it was a fully paid one. But having the color rendition - which is totally separate from the grayscale - be silky smooth and delightfully faithful to reality, IS worth the rest of the calibration fee!


Having the grayscale show up as having full efficacy out of the starting gate is less work for us calibrators, but great for the videophile consumer!



Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monitorman* /forum/post/12477846
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am located in NYC and have been servicing the Tri-state area for 14 years. Please send me an email to the address in my signature and I will send you nmore info on my services, the cost and the equipment I use. Thanks!
> 
> 
> best,



Kevin Miller is also a native CRT guy and can be trusted to deliver all that CRT is capable of, in spades.


Has been around since the beginning!











Hope to see you at CES, Kevin -



Mr Bob


----------



## Storme

Is anyone available to calibrate my 60" XBR2 in the Tampa, FL area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Storme* /forum/post/12496188
> 
> 
> Is anyone available to calibrate my 60" XBR2 in the Tampa, FL area?


 www.isfforum.com 


I will be there in February.


----------



## leeranch

Have new 5080 that will have over 200 hours by Jan 1, 2008.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeranch* /forum/post/12563120
> 
> 
> Have new 5080 that will have over 200 hours by Jan 1, 2008.



leeranch,


I'm based in St. Louis and cover the Midwest and Southeast US for Lion AV Consultants. I'm doing a tour in mid-January that currently covers KC, Springfield, MO, Tulsa/OK City, as well as several cities in Texas. Depending on where you are, I may be able to take care of you either as I travel south or return north.


You can read more about my background here and complete details on my current schedule can be found here (scroll down) .


In the meantime, feel free to send me an eMail or call me on my cell phone (314 495-2993).


----------



## Shadowknight

Looking for a calibrator in the Charlotte, NC area. I picked up two used sets yesterday: A 34xbr960 and a 34xbr910.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Shadowknight,


I'm in the Charlotte area from Jan 7-9.


You can see additional information about me in the post here prior to yours...


----------



## kbw1978

I live in Danville which is on the NC border about 45 min. from greensboro. Anyone out there close to here that can calibrate my samsung 6187?


----------



## Xae

I'll be looking for a professional calibration soon. =)


Location: Northern Chicago Suburbs


Equipment: Pioneer Elite Pro-150fd


When: Should have 200 hrs on it by mid-late Jan 08


----------



## DroptheRemote

kbw,


I am due to be in North Carolina in early January. I've sent you a PM with more details,


----------



## TheTonik

I'm in the market for a professional calibration.


I have a Pioneer Kuro 6010FD (panel has been broken in 150 hours thus far).


My location is Wooster, Ohio, which is 60 miles south of Cleveland, and 90 miles north of Columbus.


Please PM me with all relevant info if interested!


----------



## soi_01

My eyes glazed over reading the ISF listings. Anybody recommend an ISF Calibrator in the Baltimore, MD area? I want to get my 2 1/2 y/o Pioneer plasma 4304 calibrated.


----------



## DOUGDANGER

I need ISF TECH IN WESTERN MASSCHUSETTS


----------



## jmhenrie

I would like to have both of my sets calibrated, Pioneer 110 and Runco vx1c

does anyone service eastern Washington?

Cheers

Mike Henrie

Omak, Wa. (great hunting and fishing)


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmhenrie* /forum/post/12633876
> 
> 
> I would like to have both of my sets calibrated, Pioneer 110 and Runco vx1c
> 
> does anyone service eastern Washington?



Mike,


Here's a good place to start your search for Washington state calibrators:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...ashington.html


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys


Mike, Michael Chen makes it over your way a few times each year ([email protected]).


I personally service all of new england then the eastern seaboard down to the greater DC area. I usually can be in any of this area monthly.


----------



## bassmann446

Clint Briley

Certified Cinemas
[email protected] 

936-366-3601 mobile

936-875-5980 home

Lufkin/Nacogdoches, TX

will travel from Longview to Conroe, College Station to Shrevport,LA


----------



## David Evans

21st Century Calibrations Inc.
David Evans

971-404-4372
www.21stcc-isf.com 
[email protected] 

*Coverage Area:*

Oregon, Washington and Boise, Idaho area.

*Services:*

Home Theater Consulting. ISF Calibrations for all type of displays. Audio Calibrations. Acoustical Design Reviews (ADR) and Acoustical Calibration Reviews (ACR).

*Training:*

I am ISF Certified / THX Home Theater Tech Level II Certified / HAA Level I Certified / Sencore Academy Graduate. I will also be attending the very first THX Level IV Video Training and Certification training January of 2008 at Stewart Filmscreens.

*Experience:*

I'm a full time independent calibrator, working with 12 dealers and custom installers throughout my coverage area. I am a beta tester for Sencore's new OTC-1000 (Optical Tri-stimulus Color Meter) and assist with instruction of the ISF training classes in Seattle, Washington. I have calibrated over 250 display devices to date. I have all the essential test and calibration equipment to be able to accurately calibrate any type of display. *References are available upon request.*

*Equipment:*

Sencore - OTC 1000 (Optical Tri-stimulus Color Meter)


Sencore - CP5000 (ColorPro Color Analyzer)


Sencore - ACP6500 (Auto Calibration Pro)


Sencore - VP403CSH (VideoPro Multimedia Video Generator)


Sencore - accuGray DC14


Sencore - SP295C (SoundPro Audio Analyzer)


Sencore - DAG5161 (Digital Audio Generator)


Sencore - MX299 (Microphone Multiplexer)


Sencore - RS295 (Acoustical Calibration Report Software)


HAA - AVPro Report Software (Acoustical Design Review / Acoustical Calibration Review)


DataColor - ISF C3 interface for Pioneer Elite


Sony - PVM96 ( D65 Reference Video Monitor)


Quest Acoustical - (Base Mode Analyzer Software)


THX - (Room Mode Calculator ver 1.2 Software)


Numerous test and reference DVDs


Coming Soon

AccuPel HDG-4000

HD-SD Calibration Generator

*Profile:*

As an avid Home Theater enthusiast, I decided to make a career out of my passion. I have spent the past 10 years doing everything from planning to installation of Home Theaters. I attended the ISF and HAA Classes in October of 2005. I received my ISF Certification that same month and my HAA Certification in May, 2006. In Feb, 2007 I received my THX Level II Certification. I'm dedicated to delivering the highest level of professionalism, second to none.

*My pledge:*

I will calibrate your Home Theater, so that you will see and hear what the director wanted you to experience, NOT the out-of-the-box showroom settings.

*LET ME BRING THE MOVIE THEATER EXPERIENCE TO YOUR HOME!*

www.21stcc-isf.com 
www.isfforum.com 
[email protected] 

971-404-4372


----------



## aoki

Hello,


I have a BenQ 8720 and am interested in having it professonaly calibrated. I live in North Dekalb in Atlanta, Georgia. Does any one have any recommendations?


Thanks,


AOKI


----------



## DroptheRemote

aoki,


I'm currently in Atlanta. I've sent you a a private message.


----------



## Dave Harper

You can also try Randy Tomlinson from Lion AV here: http://www.lionav.com/mrandytomlinson.php 


Top rate calibrator and great guy







!!!


----------



## go2shh

Just purchased a Mitsu WD-73833 and am calibration curious.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys!!


DAVE!!!! Randy passed away this last June, Doug is now covering Randy's former territory.


----------



## Chris Hansen

Need recommendation for a calibrator in the Dallas/Fort Worth to calibrate Pioneer 5070 plasma


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

Chris,


You should contact Steve Martin of Smart Calibration LLC:

http://www.lionav.com/mstevemartin.php 
http://www.smartcalibration.com/


----------



## Bob222

Anyone in the Philadelphia area? I have a Sony 50A2020 that needs calibrating. The green tint to blonde hair is driving me crazy.

Please send me a PM if interested.


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to be flying to DFW/Texas on January 22, for a week of repairs and calibrations. Would be glad to add a couple of more calibrations and/or optics cleanings to the present tour -



Mr Bob


----------



## CVC

Magnolia offers their service for $300 for 2 inputs. Has anyone used them? Are they considered good vendors for this type of service?


----------



## Voyeur

I'm considering calibration help for my Sony 34XBR970. The geometry seems slightly off (can you get rid of "ripples" in the picture?) and I'm not sure the color is right...even though I know how to adjust my color decoders. Possibly a grayscale problem.


Anyway, I live in DeLand FL, which is somewhere between Orlando and Daytona FL. Anyone in the area?


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CVC* /forum/post/12905686
> 
> 
> Magnolia offers their service for $300 for 2 inputs. Has anyone used them? Are they considered good vendors for this type of service?



If it was me, I would look somewhere other than a Magnolia.....


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11746461


----------



## CVC

I decided to go with Kevin Miller, for whom I guess, is considered one of the best in the business when it comes to ISF calibration. He's doing every input on my display, both dvd players (tosh a35 and panny bd30) and my hd cable box. not bad at all. I am so stoked!


----------



## darthkringle

All- Just wanted to take a quick moment to give thanks to Doug Weil (DroptheRemote) who came to Austin and did an AMAZING job with my Sony KDL-52XBR4 LCD TV. Doug was a consummate professional and a very pleasant all around guy. He answered all of my questions and left my display looking better than ever. I "thought" I had mine setup pretty close, but Doug gave it a whole new level of depth and realism. Thanks again Doug for the great work!


----------



## Forumite

I'm looking for somone in the Virginia area who can do one of these for a Samsung 4671F. You can just PM me with anything you have and I'll respond back ASAP.


I'll continue reading this thread but advice is appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## mikenmar

I'm looking for someone in the SF Bay Area (I'm in Emeryville) to calibrate a Samsung LN-T4081F. Please email me with your info, your rates, what equipment you have, when you can do it, etc.


thanks,

Mike


Email: mikeand1 _at_ comcast.net


----------



## MagPro4

Magnolia Home Theater at Best Buy offers ISF Certified calibrations for $300


----------



## Forumite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagPro4* /forum/post/12980377
> 
> 
> Magnolia Home Theater at Best Buy offers ISF Certified calibrations for $300



Yeah but they only service a 30 mile radius which is stupid as heck.


----------



## hksnlper

I have a Sony KDP-57XBR2 in Houston, TX I like to get it calibrated and I also like to get my Home Theater wiring run through the walls and speakers to be setup. Any one around in the area, I am right around HWY 59 and HWY 6 in Sugar land Zip is 77479


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hksnlper* /forum/post/13021966
> 
> 
> I have a Sony KDP-57XBR2 in Houston, TX I like to get it calibrated and I also like to get my Home Theater wiring run through the walls and speakers to be setup. Any one around in the area, I am right around HWY 59 and HWY 6 in Sugar land Zip is 77479



I've sent you a private message.


----------



## Forumite

I still havnt found somone to do mine yet, noone likes to return emails.


I cant believe there isnt a local person in VA that can do this. Never had this much trouble spending money before.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hksnlper* /forum/post/13021966
> 
> 
> I have a Sony KDP-57XBR2 in Houston, TX I like to get it calibrated and I also like to get my Home Theater wiring run through the walls and speakers to be setup. Any one around in the area, I am right around HWY 59 and HWY 6 in Sugar land Zip is 77479



I live in the 77479 zip.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Forumite,

I regularly service the east coast Maine to DC.

Email me at [email protected] for details.

regards

Gregg


----------



## Forumite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/13024248
> 
> 
> Forumite,
> 
> I regularly service the east coast Maine to DC.
> 
> Email me at [email protected] for details.
> 
> regards
> 
> Gregg



Email sent.


----------



## injoylif

Hello,

I need an ISF calibrator refrence for the LI NY area please.

Thank You


----------



## Jcoz

Would love to cancel and get a highly recomended ISF tech from here to sevice my set in the Baltimore DC area instead....


EDIT: forgot to mention, its a 5080


I would really appreciate some help.


thanks


John Colosimo


----------



## DroptheRemote

John,


You should check in with Gregg Loewen at Lion AV (see his post above)...


----------



## Jcoz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/13123293
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> You should check in with Gregg Loewen at Lion AV (see his post above)...



Thanks, I noticed after I checked back in, and emailed him.


Appreciate it,


John


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

Hello, I live in Lamoni, IA which is 3 miles off I-35 on the IA/MO border. I am expecting arrival of my Samsung 6187S LED DLP next week. I'm interested in having it calibrated. Any Samsung experts anywhere near me? Can I afford you?


----------



## geisfx1

consider Returning it if you can. Unless you watch in a very dark room.

The lamp cluster they use in it just doesn't seem bright enough for that screen size. It does best with the 50" screen size.


Sorry.


----------



## steve shafer

A couple of Plasma's, LCD TV and a Projector combination. Thanks for the contacts.


Steve


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve shafer* /forum/post/13214133
> 
> 
> A couple of Plasma's, LCD TV and a Projector combination. Thanks for the contacts.
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve,


I've sent you a private message...


----------



## oliveryochest

Hello all

First time poster. Long time reader

Any ISF calibrators in Taiwan for panny plasma


----------



## 87astro

I have a Samsung HC-P4752W Rear Projection TV.


I don't even know is this unit is capable of a calibration or not, picture has a slight fuzz in the corners, just had the 2 STK392-010 convergence ICs replaced.


Thinking a calibration from a professional may give the TV a few more years of life.


Thanks in advance!


Steve


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve shafer* /forum/post/13214133
> 
> 
> A couple of Plasma's, LCD TV and a Projector combination. Thanks for the contacts.
> 
> 
> Steve



A Twin Cities tour is presently being set up, contact me directly, either by phone or at my image perfection email address. Not by pm, please.



Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *87astro* /forum/post/13276782
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung HC-P4752W Rear Projection TV.
> 
> 
> I don't even know is this unit is capable of a calibration or not, picture has a slight fuzz in the corners, just had the 2 STK392-010 convergence ICs replaced.
> 
> 
> Thinking a calibration from a professional may give the TV a few more years of life.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Steve




Any RPTV that has conv ICs can definitely be calibrated, and NEEDS to be calibrated, to look right. 3 pix being pj'd to the same screen, from 3 different directions, are capable of being GROSSLY off from each other. If yours is only off in the corners, you're lucky.


It can be fine tuned, just gotta find a calibrator capable of CRT RPTV tech, on the image STRUCTURE. Most ISF agents these days, if trained recently, will NOT be capable of image structure work. Gotta find an old school calibrator, who cut his teeth on CRT tech.


A bunch of us chimed in a little while ago, here on this thread. Check back thru the pages and you'll find us.



Mr Bob


----------



## glum

want to get my pioneer 5070 calibrated - can anyone in the toronto area recommend a tech?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glum* /forum/post/13282874
> 
> 
> want to get my pioneer 5070 calibrated - can anyone in the toronto area recommend a tech?



You should check in with Michael Chen at Lion AV:

http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelchen.php


----------



## glum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/13283188
> 
> 
> You should check in with Michael Chen at Lion AV:
> 
> http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelchen.php



thanks. as it turns out he is in toronto this week and has an opening tomorrow morning - excited to have him over to calibrate my pioneer. thanks agin. aaron.


----------



## lhess

I am an ISF certified calibrator having taking the training from Joel Silver in 2004 and Jim Burns in 2007. Have Sencore equipment, will travel.


I live in the north panhandle of Idaho. Will calibrate in Eastern Washington, Northern Idaho and Western Montana.


----------



## moose129

Looking for a calibrator in Huntsville Al.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moose129* /forum/post/13300409
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Huntsville Al.



moose,


Walt Reardon is based in Mississippi, but I'm pretty sure he services Huntsville. If you don't have any luck in either contacting him or making arrangements, send me an eMail and I may be able to help you out further:


Walt Reardon

Gulf Coast Audio Video Calibration


Located on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi.


Mostly calibrate on the coast of Mississippi and New Orleans area, but travel to assist folks from throughout most of Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and the extreme NW corner of Florida.


Cell: 228-547-1366

Office: 228385-6649

Email: info(at)CoastCal.com

Web: http://www.coastcal.com/


----------



## metlman52

I'm in a southwest suburb of Cleveland and looking for someone to calibrate my plasma display. Any good technicians out this way? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metlman52* /forum/post/13328539
> 
> 
> Any good technicians out this way? Thanks in advance.




Just a fine point - repair techs usually know little if anything about calibration. Chuck Williams, Robert Busch, iacallo, servicetech and I are some of the very few who do both fullscale CRT grade calibration - which covers CRT and fixed pixel both - and repair as well.


When looking for a calibration, be sure and not just go to your local yellow pages and find a repair shop. They will be good with repair, but more often than not create more havoc to have to deal with later on than holding out for an actual calibrator would, flown in from afar if necessary.













Mr Bob


----------



## metlman52

Thanks, Mr Bob.


I think I've found an ISF guy here in Ohio. His calibration services seem pretty comprehensive and reasonably priced. I'm really looking forward to having this done.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/13328612
> 
> 
> Just a fine point - repair techs usually know little if anything about calibration. Chuck Williams, Robert Busch, iacallo, servicetech and I are some of the very few who do both fullscale CRT grade calibration - which covers CRT and fixed pixel both - and repair as well.
> 
> 
> When looking for a calibration, be sure and not just go to your local yellow pages and find a repair shop. They will be good with repair, but more often than not create more havoc to have to deal with later on than holding out for an actual calibrator would, flown in from afar if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I'm going to add Craig Rounds to that list of technician/calibrators. He does a mod I know of, too, to selected brands, an anti-ringing mod for Mits and Sonys -



Mr Bob


----------



## gedalneil

Hey guys, I am not a professional calibrator but I came across a couple at tweaktv.com. How do we know if they are any good to begin with?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gedalneil* /forum/post/13355860
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am not a professional calibrator but I came across a couple at tweaktv.com. How do we know if they are any good to begin with?



Start by looking at their bio's in the About Us section. Their reference systems and test instrumentation say much about their commitment to image quality. All of the listed calibrators use $10,000+ colorimeters and all but one have been calibrating for more than 10 years.


Some of them also post here on AVS.











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## rich2844

I've been trolling the forums for some time, reading all opinions on sets and components. I finally got my setup and now I'm looking for a recommended calibrator that services N.Y. Brooklyn to be specific, hopefully someone with some Pioneer Pro-150FD experience.


Regards,

Rich


----------



## Andrew911tt

Hi all,

I have a Sony KD-30XS955 with overscan in LA and a Mitsu HC1500 with really bad shadow detail in San Diego. Any body out there give any discounts for forum members and/or discounts for multiple sets and/or for a young cheap collage student


If needed i can bring the CRT down to San Diego and both can be done at the same time.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich2844* /forum/post/13360291
> 
> 
> I've been trolling the forums for some time, reading all opinions on sets and components. I finally got my setup and now I'm looking for a recommended calibrator that services N.Y. Brooklyn to be specific, hopefully someone with some Pioneer Pro-150FD experience.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rich



Contact Carl at New York Video Calibrations here


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew911tt* /forum/post/13367324
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Sony KD-30XS955 with overscan in LA and a Mitsu HC1500 with really bad shadow detail in San Diego. Any body out there give any discounts for forum members and/or discounts for multiple sets and/or for a young cheap collage student
> 
> 
> If needed i can bring the CRT down to San Diego and both can be done at the same time.



Overscan correction can be an expensive proposition on the Sony DV. It is generally done on an hourly basis and depending on the set, it can be very time consuming with all the resulting geometry corrections generally needed. Multiple display discounts are common, but LA and San Diego would involve some travel charges.........


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich2844* /forum/post/13360291
> 
> 
> I've been trolling the forums for some time, reading all opinions on sets and components. I finally got my setup and now I'm looking for a recommended calibrator that services N.Y. Brooklyn to be specific, hopefully someone with some Pioneer Pro-150FD experience.



Kevin Miller at [email protected] has lots of experience with the Pioneers.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## gedalneil

Hey, I just came across the calibrator section at www.tweaktv.com . They have a pretty cool function where you can request a calibrator. I just submitted my information and got a quick email back. Kevin Miller is on this site too. I think he is based in NY / tri - state area. If you use him, tell me how he is.


----------



## m1fuller68

Hi all, Any ISF cablibrators that service the MD area? I have a new Sony VPL-VW60.


Thanks,


----------



## cobrage401

Looking for a calibrator in Franklin Nh 03235 i have a Optima HD80 dlp projector Mounted in the rear ceiling


----------



## rich2844

Thank you D6500Ken and GlenC for the replies, I will contact both of them in the next few days.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/13374303
> 
> 
> Hi all, Any ISF cablibrators that service the MD area? I have a new Sony VPL-VW60.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../Maryland.html


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobrage401* /forum/post/13374723
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Franklin Nh 03235 i have a Optima HD80 dlp projector Mounted in the rear ceiling


 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...Hampshire.html


----------



## borat!!!

Hi, anyone calibrate Sony KDS-60A3000s, located in northern New Jersey, unit is brand new manufacture date is Jan 2008, primarily used for Blu-ray movies thanx


----------



## den110

Hi,

Looking for a someone to calibrate an older Sharp xv z12000 dlp front projector mated with a Panny bd30 blu ray player. I am in central New Jersey. Wondering if I can afford. Please PM me.


----------



## DroptheRemote

borat & den,


Here's a good starting point for your search for calibration in New Jersey:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...ew-Jersey.html


----------



## Chad B

Borat and Den,


I'm a touring calibrator and will be in your area soon. My references can be found here, in the archives, or googled. Prices are very reasonable.


Regards,

Chad Billheimer


----------



## lcaillo

Leonard Caillouet, Gainesville, FL, provides Home Theater System Optimization & Consumer Electronics Repairs in North Central Florida and along the Gulf Coast from FL to LA. Email [email protected] , 352-219-6216, lcaillo on many forums.


Home Theater design, installation, calibration, and repair since 1979. BS & MS degrees, ISF certification. Hundreds of hours of manufacturer service training. Extensive service and calibration experience on most brands and all technologies.


Gretag Macbeth spectrophotometer, Accupel signal generator, DVD, HD DVD, Blu Ray, and computer generated test patterns, Sencore, B&K ,Tek, Fluke, Atlas, DSE, Behreinger, Galaxy, &, other test equipment.


Accucal, CalMAN Pro, WinsTips, AutoMan, Force32, Room EQ Wizard, True RTA (1/24 octave), and other software. TechAssist/Circuitwork, TechData, wa6ati, ISF, and other technical information resources, access to mftr. service web sites.


Service Manager for Electronics World, 1261 NW 76th Blvd, Gainesville, FL 32606. Phone 352-332-5608 Fax 352-332-5668 Formerly with Art Colley’s Audio Specialties & Video Home Theater, Baton Rouge, LA (1979-1992)


I have had the good fortune to be associated with and learn from pioneers in the fields of consumer electronics and HDTV. Let me share that experience with you and help you to get the most from your electronic systems.


I have the experience, knowledge, and resources to not only calibrate your system, but provide more complete services. With the staff at Electronics World, any level of calibration, service, sales, design, or installation is available.


Serving you, the client and best meeting your needs is what I have been doing for decades. Don’t hesitate to call or email with questions. Be well. Be in touch.


ISF entry: http://www.imagingscience.com/isf_re...dlr_status=CAL


----------



## Ikonic

Looking to calibrate a Pioneer Elite PRO-150FD 60" in Atlanta, GA. I was sorry to read about Randy Tomlinson. If there is anyone in the area qualified for this set me contact me at your convenience. ~darren 404 863-9444 ([email protected])


----------



## lcaillo

Talk with Richard at Mastertech. If he is not skilled on the Elite I am sure he can recommend someone.


----------



## GaryZ06

Hey guys I just had my Pio 6010 calibrated today by Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video Consultants.Just wanted to recommend him highly.He is very friendly and explains everything he is doing step by step and answered all my questions to my satisfaction.My Pio looks insane







.....Thanks Gregg


----------



## lcaillo

That is the way it should go. I am a strong believer in educating the client as part of the process. You should feel comfortable with everything that was done and at least have a general understanding of why, if you have the interest. Some clients do not, but those that do should get as much info as they can understand.


----------



## tyoneon

Hi All,


I saw one of you guys looking for a calibrator in the Brooklyn area for a Pioneer Pro-150HD, and someone else looking for a Sony SXRD in Norhern NJ. You might try looking at www.tweaktv.com They have some calibrators with serious credentials. Not sure if they have anyone in the New Yrok New Jersey area or not.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/13452804
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just had my Pio 6010 calibrated today by Gregg Loewen of Lion Audio Video Consultants.



I've included your post in the owner's list of professional calibrations of flat panels that is linked at the bottom of my post.


I can't read all the threads where owner's may report on having their displays calibrated. If you know of any that include the calibrator's name that I've missed, please send me a link to it, and I'll see that it's included.


Thanks GaryZ.


----------



## LowDUB

Im looking into getting my hl-s5087 calibtrated. if there is anyone in the baltimore/wash area that can recommend a person please let me know. thanks


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowDUB* /forum/post/13500311
> 
> 
> Im looking into getting my hl-s5087 calibtrated. if there is anyone in the baltimore/wash area that can recommend a person please let me know. thanks



Eliab probably does tours in your area on a regular basis.

http://www.avical.com/ 


You can read reviews of his work with Samsung RPTV sets using the "All other displays" link at the bottom of my post.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowDUB* /forum/post/13500311
> 
> 
> Im looking into getting my hl-s5087 calibtrated. if there is anyone in the baltimore/wash area that can recommend a person please let me know. thanks



LowDUB,


Here's some additional contacts that might be useful if Eliab's tour schedule doesn't get to you soon enough, or if you want to spread the candidate net wider.

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../Maryland.html 


Good luck with your search.


----------



## LowDUB

I have heard good thing about avical but they are not coming to my area untill atleast sept but I appreciate the help guys


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowDUB* /forum/post/13503812
> 
> 
> I have heard good thing about avical but they are not coming to my area untill atleast sept but I appreciate the help guys



You can also check out the people at:

Lion AV Consultants 


Eliab has a lot of experience with your set, even waiting will work.


----------



## Stevez48

Hi all, looking to get my Kuro Elite Pro-110FD calibrated soon, just passing the 100-120hr breakin time frame, so want to start checking my options. Suggestions/recommendations very welcome. Preferably someone with ample experience with the Elites.


Thanks so much! Send me pm please...


-Steve

Stamford, CT


----------



## wingzz

Do you make it up to the Detroit Mi area, or can you (or anyone) recommend a calibrator in the Detroit area??




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/13421055
> 
> 
> Borat and Den,
> 
> 
> I'm a touring calibrator and will be in your area soon. My references can be found here, in the archives, or googled. Prices are very reasonable.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chad Billheimer


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/13517953
> 
> 
> Do you make it up to the Detroit Mi area, or can you (or anyone) recommend a calibrator in the Detroit area??



Yes, I go there quite often! I will be headed to New York City and PA soon, and then I will be getting back to Detroit sometime in the following weeks.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevez48* /forum/post/13517902
> 
> 
> Hi all, looking to get my Kuro Elite Pro-110FD calibrated soon, just passing the 100-120hr breakin time frame, so want to start checking my options. Suggestions/recommendations very welcome. Preferably someone with ample experience with the Elites.
> 
> 
> -Steve
> 
> Stamford, CT



Eliab probably does tours in your area on a regular basis.

*Eliab at Avical* 


You can also check out the people at:

*Lion AV Consultants* 


You can read owner posted reviews of their work using the links at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Stevez48

Thanks htwaits, I'm going to check out thier websites now. I appreciate the help. Cheers!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevez48* /forum/post/13519909
> 
> 
> Thanks htwaits, I'm going to check out thier websites now. I appreciate the help. Cheers!



You're welcome. While you're at it, check out this one too. UMR has many Kuro plasma reviews posted by owners and he is active in the Kuro threads.

*AccuCal* 


Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## kcq71

Looking for a person in Charlotte ,N.C.to calibrate my Samsung


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcq71* /forum/post/13523444
> 
> 
> Looking for a person in Charlotte ,N.C.to calibrate my Samsung



Eliab probably does tours to your area. You can contact him using the link two posts up.










The other two that I posted probably do tours to your area too. Just check their web sites.


You can also read owner reports using the two links at the bottom of my post.


----------



## kcq71

Thanks a lot


----------



## umr

*AccuCal™ - Calibration Services And Software*


My name is Jeff Meier and I offer ISF video and THX audio calibration services for all types of displays out of St. Louis Missouri. Tours are frequently scheduled around the state and nationally. I believe that the home theater experience is both audio and video. I offer exceptional quality in both areas that support that belief.


My color measurement instrument is the most accurate and sensitive sepectroradiometer from the leading color measurement company Photo Research. This devices guarantees that you will receive the best color calibration that one can have. When used to setup a high quality display the results are nothing short of astounding. Various other test equipment and reference material are used to optimize your display performance so you receive the image quality you paid for.


My audio capabilities go far beyond simple setup and extend into optimizing your audio within your acoustic environment. My audio test method is automated similar to auto EQ which allows me to price this service at an exceptional value while obtaining results that exceed those available from built-in automatic equalization. This automated approach also allows you to purchase this service at a phenomenal price point.


I also offer software to support a GretagMacbeth EyeOne Pro for color measurement for the professional and DIY community. My website is www.accucalhd.com , and I can be contacted at [email protected] or 832-659-1823.

*Current Major Cities Served:* Atlanta, Austin, Baltimore. Boston, Chicago, Cincinnati, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, D.C., Houston, Indianapolis, Los Angeles, Miami, Memphis, Mobile, Nashville, New Orleans, New York, Oklahoma City, Philadelphia, Saint Louis, San Antonio, San Diego, San Francisco, Tampa Bay, Tulsa

*Current States Served:* Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, Nevada, New Hampshire, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin

*Current Traveling Schedule:* www.accucalhd.com/tours.htm 

*Video Calibration Equipment:* Photo Research PR-670 spectroradiometer, AccuCal™ Software with a GretagMacbeth spectroradiometer, AEMC CA813 light meter, AccuPel HDG-4000 Test Pattern Generator, Sencore VP403C Generator, Philips PM5936/10 front projector CRT color analyzer, Philips PM5936/00 CRT color analyzer and a Sony PVM-96 D65 reference display.

*Video Test Software:* HD-DVD movies, Blu-Ray Movies, Digital Video Essentials 720p & 1080i D-VHS test tapes, AviaPro DVD test discs, THX Demo and Setup Laserdisc, Video Essentials System Setup Laserdisc and numerous other test DVDs.

*Audio Calibration Equipment:* Sencore SP495 Audio Analyzer.Earthworks M30 Measurement Microphone, ACO Pacific MK224PH Type 1 Measurement Microphone, TrueRTA™ Real Time Analyzer, Direct Sound Measurement, Waterfall Charts, Room Optimizer and Room Sizer Design Software.

*Audio Test Software:* Gold Line's "The 5.1 Audio Toolkit", Ovation's "Avia Guide To Home Theater"

*Certifications:* Imaging Science Foundation. THX Certified Home Theater Technician Level II. Education: B.S. Engineering.


----------



## clinthicum

Professional ISF trained calibrator located in Annapolis, MD.

*Equipment:* Sencore CP-6000 and VP401

*Location:* Maryland - Annapolis, Severna Park, Crofton, Pasadena, Edgewater, Baltimore, Columbia, Ellicott City, Glen Burnie, and surrounding areas.

*Note:* Evening appts only.


Contact me via email for more information.


----------



## hdaholic

anyone in the nashville,tennessee area?looking to get calibration done on my sony 3lcd 1080p tv


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdaholic* /forum/post/13577597
> 
> 
> anyone in the nashville,tennessee area?looking to get calibration done on my sony 3lcd 1080p tv



I will be in your area in May.


----------



## kamui

Is there anyone out there who calibrates Syntax Olevia HDTV's?


Mine is a cheap-o Olevia 232v that I only paid around $700 for about a year ago.


I love this TV and I think it has potential. Is it wasteful to get a $300 calibration on a $700 set?


I don't have all sorts of money like a lot of people so I can't go and just get a better TV.


I have used AVIA to calibrate so far and the difference is amazing, I just want that last 10% to make it perfom its best.


I live in northern PA in a town called Coudersport and I also understand my TV isn't a popular canidate for calibration. I do know how to get to the service menu for R,G,B cuts and gains.


I feel the only thing left for this TV is a proper grayscale calibration.


Sorry for the long write and thanks in advance


-Brian


----------



## hdaholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/13577607
> 
> 
> I will be in your area in May.



umr what are your rates and your experiance?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdaholic* /forum/post/13582544
> 
> 
> umr what are your rates and your experiance?



My rates can be found at www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm .


Many reviews on my services are available on AVS at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post11858390 or http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...26#post8242226 .


----------



## hdaholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/13582725
> 
> 
> My rates can be found at www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm .
> 
> 
> Many reviews on my services are available on AVS at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post11858390 or http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...26#post8242226 .



how many inputs does that price include?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdaholic* /forum/post/13584972
> 
> 
> how many inputs does that price include?



It includes what you have connected.


----------



## Burgertime

ISF Guy: Gregg Lowen (LionAV)

TV: Panny 58PZ700

Arrival: On time at 3pm (coming in from Philly to Baltimore no less!)


I have been reading these boards for about 5 years as I have purchased a CRT RPTV, LCD RPTV, and my current 37'' LCD and 58'' plasma panels. During that time I have always planned on getting my TVs calibrated once I got a TV I really wanted to keep. I decided to get my plasma calibrated.


I went with LionAV because I always felt Gregg took the time to answer some questions on these boards in a friendly way. Since Day 1 of my time reading AVS I knew Gregg would be the guy to hire when the time came.


His website is easy to use and Gregg responded quickly to my questions and set a date/time and stuck to it. The entire process was smooth.


The calibration itself was a barrage of info; and I mean that in a good way. Gregg could have sat there and only responded when spoken to but he took the time to explain what he was doing. He explained:


1) How my set was initially setup and what was wrong with the settings


2) What his equipment was telling him and what all those graphs meant


3) How he was going to get my TV looking like it should. This also included explaining and demonstrating terms like "Black crush" which I have seen thrown around a lot but never really explained.


4) Finally after the settings he showed me again what his equipment was telling him. This was nice but I already saw the difference on the TV.


Also he explained some various techniques directors use when using colors in certain movie scenes.


Overall I could not be happier with the results or Gregg as a calibrator.


Highly recommended.


Burgertime


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burgertime* /forum/post/13704892
> 
> 
> ISF Guy: Gregg Lo*e*wen (LionAV)
> 
> TV: Panny 58PZ700



Thanks for your calibration report. I've included it in the list of owner's reports that is linked at the bottom of my post.


Enjoy.


----------



## lcjrodriguez

Anyone in Connecticut?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcjrodriguez* /forum/post/13716499
> 
> 
> Anyone in Connecticut?



I travel there regularly. Depending on where you are I might be able to be there tomorrow morning. Please check my website at www.accucalhd.com for more information. Call me at 832-659-1823 if you want to try and connect tomorrow.


----------



## am4966

Hi, Im in South East Michigan and have been thinking about getting my Sammy 5271 anyone in the area and have experiance with this LCD?


A


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13723724
> 
> 
> Hi, Im in South East Michigan and have been thinking about getting my Sammy 5271 anyone in the area and have experiance with this LCD?
> 
> 
> A



Sure. They can look very good.


----------



## zgraen

Can anyone here calibrate a Sanyo PLV-z2000 with GLASS color correction filters? If so, do you carry the filters or know where I can get them? I live in Maryland about 28 miles northwest of Baltimore and really want to get this done. Thanks. Zach G.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zgraen* /forum/post/13724440
> 
> 
> Can anyone here calibrate a Sanyo PLV-z2000 with GLASS color correction filters? If so, do you carry the filters or know where I can get them? I live in Maryland about 28 miles northwest of Baltimore and really want to get this done. Thanks. Zach G.



I can do this, but these filters are too expensive and the technique too uncommon to carry them around. I have a kit with me I use to select the proper filter which can then be ordered. Doing this would require two trips to your home to get it right. One to determine the right filter and the other to calibrate the machine once it is available.


I could drop by on Tuesday and help you select the right filter and return in August to complete the job. Please send me an email at [email protected] if you wish to discuss this further.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zgraen* /forum/post/13724440
> 
> 
> Can anyone here calibrate a Sanyo PLV-z2000 with GLASS color correction filters? If so, do you carry the filters or know where I can get them? I live in Maryland about 28 miles northwest of Baltimore and really want to get this done. Thanks. Zach G.




You wouldn't want to use a glass filter or a gelatin one, they could fade too fast due to the high temperature. You should consider filters made from polyester. There have been some specialized 'polyester sandwiched between glass' filters manufactured since polyester scratches easily and cleaning can be a challenge.



-Shawn


----------



## iamkoza

I'm looking for an ISF calibration on my Panasonic 58pz700u, I've had it since September 2007. I live in Chicago just south of Wrigley Field. ISF Calibrators... please PM me if interested w/references. thanks!


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13723724
> 
> 
> Hi, Im in South East Michigan and have been thinking about getting my Sammy 5271 anyone in the area and have experiance with this LCD?
> 
> 
> A



Yes, I've done that model with fantastic results! I will be going to Michigan in a couple weeks and I live in Ohio. References can be found here and in the archives; search my name or HDTVbyChadB, or google my name, or check my feedback link on my website.


Chad


----------



## Rob2NY

Hello, my name is Rob Robinson and I offer ISF/Sencore video calibration services for all types of displays in the lower Hudson Valley. I have spent the past 38+ years as a sales/marketing/product development executive in the consumer electronics industry, with an emphasis for the past 10 years on high-end home theater. I'm ISF-trained & certified, a graduate of Sencore Academy, presently serve as a judge for various CEA awards competitions and am a past CEA Small Business Council board member.


My color measurement instruments and software are among the most respected and accurate calibration tools available today and I am extremely meticulous and thorough in my calibrations. My goal is to insure that your display delivers the most accurate images possible and that it is calibrated precisely to industry standards so that you experience program material as it was intended to be viewed.


The more we communicate _(before and during your calibration)_ about your viewing habits and preferences, the better I'll be able to optimize your very personal home entertainment experience. I'll be glad to discuss your system, viewing environment and personal preferences, _before coming out_, to insure I'm able to give you and your family all of the high-definition performance, realism and entertainment excitement you desire.

*Website:* AccuColorHD 

*Current Areas Served*: lower Hudson Valley and southern VT

*Video Calibration Equipment:* Sencore Video Suite - VideoPro VP403C Signal Generator (all resolutions, from 480i to 1080p), ColorPro OTC1000 Optical Tri-stimulus Color Analyzer, ColorPro III & IV Color Analyzers, ColorPro 5000 & 6000 Calibration Software, AutoCalPro 6500 Software (ISFccc displays)

*Certifications & Training:* Imaging Science Foundation (Boca Raton, FL) and Sencore Academy (Sioux Falls, SD)


----------



## teckademic

A question for the calibrators here, according to some resolution test patterns on DVE BD, it shows that I am not receiving the full resolution I should be from a 1080p signal. I currently have a samsung hls5687 and I am using a ps3 through hdmi. If in fact, I am not getting the full resolution I should be, is that something that can be fixed through ISF calibration?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic* /forum/post/13776557
> 
> 
> A question for the calibrators here, according to some resolution test patterns on DVE BD, it shows that I am not receiving the full resolution I should be from a 1080p signal. I currently have a samsung hls5687 and I am using a ps3 through hdmi. If in fact, I am not getting the full resolution I should be, is that something that can be fixed through ISF calibration?



Resolving full resolution 1920x1080 test patterns can only be done with 1X1 pixel mapping, as soon as overscan is active on a display, say 3-5%, then the remaining 97-95% image is rescaled to 1920X1080, thus destroying the ability to reproduce the actual test pattern pixel by pixel.


Most RPTVs have overscan that cannot be reduced, however, some can fully resolve the the 1080p patterns, you just cant see all of it.


1920x1080 Plasmas ans LCD flat panels with "Dot by Dot" or 1x1 modes are the only means of resolving the 1080p test patterns.


It's been a while since I was in a Samsung DLP and don't remember the performance with 1080p resolutions.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/13776753
> 
> 
> Resolving full resolution 1920x1080 test patterns can only be done with 1X1 pixel mapping, as soon as overscan is active on a display, say 3-5%, then the remaining 97-95% image is rescaled to 1920X1080, thus destroying the ability to reproduce the actual test pattern pixel by pixel.
> 
> 
> Most RPTVs have overscan that cannot be reduced, however, some can fully resolve the the 1080p patterns, you just cant see all of it.
> 
> 
> 1920x1080 Plasmas ans LCD flat panels with "Dot by Dot" or 1x1 modes are the only means of resolving the 1080p test patterns.
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I was in a Samsung DLP and don't remember the performance with 1080p resolutions.



i've seen the overscan option in the service menu that allows me to turn overscan on or off, would this be a setting to leave off? It's currently on.


----------



## jimt1949

I live in the Las Vegas area and am looking to get by set calibrated. Has anyone had a good experience using a calibrator that hey can recommend.


Thank you


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimt1949* /forum/post/13801444
> 
> 
> I live in the Las Vegas area and am looking to get by set calibrated. Has anyone had a good experience using a calibrator that hey can recommend.
> 
> 
> Thank you



You can read all the owner's reports about their calibrations, that I've found during the past 18 months, using the two links at the bottom of my post.


The best calibrators do tours to different parts of the country. Check out UMR, David Abrams, or Lion Audio/Video.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys


JimT1949, I will be in Vegas 2 times in June, once for Infocomm and once for the EMA Show. I would love to come by and take care of your display. Feel free to email or to call with any questions.


regards


Gregg
[email protected] 

201 232 3380


----------



## pebkacTX

Any ISF in the Austin Tx area?


Please send me a PM.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pebkacTX* /forum/post/13812553
> 
> 
> Any ISF in the Austin Tx area?
> 
> 
> Please send me a PM.



Contact UMR.


----------



## eightfourseven

Hello i just passed the ISF test







and was looking for suggestions on equipment people can recommend. Approximate Prices







would be helpful. I have been looking at


Sencore OTC1000 Colorpro

VP403c Multimedia Video Generator


Have you used them,do you like them,do you suggest anything else that may work as well but less expensive










Thanks for the help


----------



## Rob2NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightfourseven* /forum/post/13818985
> 
> 
> Hello i just passed the ISF test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and was looking for suggestions on equipment people can recommend. Approximate Prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be helpful. I have been looking at
> 
> 
> Sencore OTC1000 Colorpro
> 
> VP403c Multimedia Video Generator
> 
> 
> Have you used them,do you like them,do you suggest anything else that may work as well but less expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help



Give Sencore a call (800-736-2673) and they'll be glad to provide you with a free quote and explain available financing programs. This is a great combination that will serve you well for just about every current generation display you're likely to encounter. Good luck - great pictures are what it's all about!


----------



## hufcane

any in NYC with expertise with the 46xbr5


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hufcane* /forum/post/13822847
> 
> 
> any in NYC with expertise with the 46xbr5



I have done quite a few of those and will be in the area in August.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hufcane* /forum/post/13822847
> 
> 
> any in NYC with expertise with the 46xbr5



Try Carl at New York Video Calibration
>>Website Link


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightfourseven* /forum/post/13818985
> 
> 
> Hello i just passed the ISF test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and was looking for suggestions on equipment people can recommend. Approximate Prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be helpful. I have been looking at
> 
> 
> Sencore OTC1000 Colorpro
> 
> VP403c Multimedia Video Generator
> 
> 
> Have you used them,do you like them,do you suggest anything else that may work as well but less expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help




Colorfacts was bought out by Datacolor last I heard, and has an incredible laptop-based color analyzer system. Very different from Sencore's, not nearly as expensive, and brilliant. It has been designed to interface with the Accupel pattern generator equipment, also.


It comes equipped with a spectroradiometer, so you don't have to worry about whether the new digital displays will work with the older pods which were built for SMPTE C phosphors, and wouldn't work with non-phosphor based fixed pixel without modifications like filters on the pod. The bulb driven techs often use filters themselves, so then you have filters filtering filters.


A spectroradiometer gets you past all that. Does everything, no matter what the format, no matter whether SMPTE C or not.



The TVS Pro was the last of the optical comparators I heard of, since Joel Silver stopped making his ISF version, but I believe they have been disco'd. You might be able to find one on the used market.



Mr Bob


----------



## Doug Blackburn

*dB theatriCAL*


I'm a long-time AVS Member/participnt but "re-upped" using my real name and identifying myself as an ISF and THX-trained/certified video display calibrator. I also offer audio calibration and AC Power quality & conditioning recommendaions.


I selected "gold standard" calibration hardware and software to insure accurate calibration and measurement results for all types of video displays. My calibrations are "customer driven"... you are in the driver's seat. If you want to discuss every User Menu setting in detail or look over my shoulder as I perform measurements, you are welcome to do so. Questions are encouraged but not required. If you are "just not that into it" and want a great calibration without a lot of tech talk, that's fine too.


Package deals available for 2nd or 3rd displays calibrated in the same home on the same trip. Don't underestimate the value of this special pricing. Some people become disappointed by other uncalibrated video displays in their home after having the big home theater display calibrated. A package deal is a good way to make those "extra" displays much more satisfying to watch.


*Current & past experience:* Eastman Kodak Company, 34 years, retired, technical/engineering/product development, customer & field support, management, mechanical engineering, computer and software systems engineering, electrical engineering, film and digital imaging systems (moving and still), color science & calibration training; 15+ years professional journalist, currently writing product reviews for Widescreen Review magazine plus columns, editorials, and product reviews for Home Theater & Sound, SoundStage!, and Ultra Audio

*Website:* www.dbtheatrical.com 

*Current Areas Served*: Colorado and surrounding states, plus out of area tours and loops

*Video Calibration Equipment:* Konica-Minolta CS-200 Chroma Meter, ColorFacts Professional, AccuPel HDG-4000 video signal generator, DisplayMate MultiMedia Edition

*Certifications & Training:* THX Video Systems 3, ISF, HAA (audio)


----------



## K.G.

I am located in Valdosta Ga , I have a ruby pj with iscoIII lens for 2:35 screen. I am using a Lumagen vision pro hdp and PS3 for BD. I like to get grey scale calibrated, and color adj, and the geometry calibrated for CHI screen. Please let me know if you are familiar with ISF calibration of the above ,and if you are interested in undertaking that ,your charges.


K.G.


----------



## lcaillo

Email or PM me. I have not done any sets with that lens, but that should not be a limitation.


----------



## bennettm

I am looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles with Pioneer Elite KURO experience - please respond with a link if you are one or would recommend one . . .


Thanks!


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Bennett

I am in LA about every 60 days and have a huge amount of Pioneer Kuro experience. Feel free to email me with any questions.

Gregg

[email protected]


----------



## umr

I will be in LA in June.


More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


I have the most positive reviews on calibrating these displays on AVS.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennettm* /forum/post/13869235
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles with Pioneer Elite KURO experience - please respond with a link if you are one or would recommend one . . .
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I live in the Los Angeles area, here full time! No travel costs!


e-mail: [email protected] 

Phone: (562) 693-6983

www.ISFHT.com


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennettm* /forum/post/13869235
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles with Pioneer Elite KURO experience - please respond with a link if you are one or would recommend one . . .
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Now you have at least four choices!










David Abrams is also in your area.

http://www.avical.com/ 


You can also read AVS member-owner's comments about having their sets calibrated by using the two links at the bottom of my post.


----------



## drbobt

Any calibrator serving Northern NJ with experience on a BenQ 8720 fp?


----------



## lcjrodriguez

Ok, so Gregg Loewen just left my home...I must say that I was very impressed with his overall professionalism in his approach to video calibration. He was informative and extremely knowledgable. He even went the extra mile in calibrating my 6.1 surround setup.


I highly recommend Gregg Loewen to provide calibrations on any given set. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcjrodriguez* /forum/post/13876031
> 
> 
> Ok, so Gregg Loewen just left my home...I must say that I was very impressed with his overall professionalism in his approach to video calibration. He was informative and extremely knowledgable. He even went the extra mile in calibrating my 6.1 surround setup.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend Gregg Loewen to provide calibrations on any given set. You won't be dissapointed.



I would like to include your post in the lists that are linked at the bottom of my post. Can your edit your post to include at least which display that you are using?


Thanks.


----------



## lcjrodriguez

I will go one step further, and go further into detail with the work that Gregg did on my panel, which is a Samsung LN-T5271. I must admit, after Gregg left, I watched a short bit of HD cable, and went right into gaming as my brother was here before Gregg arrived, and we were having a go at CoD4 on the 360's XBL, so right back we went. Anyway, I just saw Aviator on BD. I am baffled at the picture quality. I was a bit skeptical at first, after reading from a few people that calibrations were an acquired taste, as you lose some of the pop that attracts you to purchase the set in the first place. I must say, I have no idea what people were referring to, the blacks, colors, and detail that are now present in my set are just draw dropping. In my girlfriends words (with a little bit of a spanish accent) "OH WOW, are you keading me? That's what he deed? OH WOW, looks so reell" lol. So yeah, use Gregg!


Here are some pics, even though they don't the set justice.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcjrodriguez* /forum/post/13879306
> 
> 
> I will go one step further, and go further into detail with the work that Gregg did on my panel, which is a Samsung LN-T5271.



Thanks for your report. If there is an owners thread for your LCD it would be great if you posted a link there to your report. That way we might get more LCD reports.










I've included your report in the list of flat panel reports that is linked at the bottom of my post.


Enjoy.


----------



## tigerfan33

Anyone in the Birmingham, Alabama area that is ISF Certified???


Question too. How long will my calibration on my hdtv last. The one I want to get calibrated first will be my Sammy 52a650. I have read that you need to get it calibrated every year to keep it sharp. Is this true???


----------



## faces2north

It is nice to hear an LCD report. In most of the owner's threads you don't hear people talking about getting their sets calibrated, well basically ever. In the plasma threads you hear it all the time.


I have a Sharp LC-46D64U and there are a few reasons I haven't gotten it calibrated. For one, there's not a single report in the multiple threads on that LCD of one person having done so. Second, the set only costs a little over $1000 so a calibration would basically run nearly 40% the cost of the set. But most importantly, I read in a CE article that this set "can't" be calibrated. I think it was referring to the greyscale. If the greyscale "can't" be calibrated, then is there any point spending all that dough on a calibration? I almost feel like I should just wait a few years till I get my next set, something like a Kuro, and just get it done then.


Hearing this report on the Samsung 71 is encouraging, but it's a different beast than the Sharp 64U series.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Faces2north.

That is not true, you just have to know how to calibrate the sharp. It is very unique.

Where are you located? Feel free to email me and I can refer you to somebody that is qualified.


Gregg
[email protected]


----------



## faces2north




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/13919594
> 
> 
> Faces2north.
> 
> That is not true, you just have to know how to calibrate the sharp. It is very unique.
> 
> Where are you located? Feel free to email me and I can refer you to somebody that is qualified.
> 
> 
> Gregg
> [email protected]



I am in Tobyhanna, PA (northeast PA). I would be curious to know from someone who is experienced with the 64U series just to what extent it can be calibrated and what my expectations should be.


I like ChadB's pricing structure of $375, no travel fees, and that includes all inputs and devices attached to the TV. Some I have called locally, such as Audio Video Synergy in Phillipsburg, NJ, want to charge around $350 per input, plus another $1-150 travel (just an hour away). I may contact ChadB to see when he will be in my area, and if he is experienced with the 64U (a necessity for me). But if you know someone with a similar pricing structure who knows the 64U I'd love referrals. Thanks!


----------



## faces2north

Does anybody frequent this thead still? I wasn't able to get any answers from the Sharp LC-46D64U thread. I'd like a definitive answer from an ISF guy who had done them, as to what I can expect in a calibration on that particular set. Gregg, have you done them? Do you come to the Poconos?


----------



## jlandry

Any ISF calibrators in San Antonio?


----------



## Gregg Loewen




> Quote:
> Faces2north.
> 
> That is not true, you just have to know how to calibrate the sharp. It is very unique.
> 
> Where are you located? *Feel free to email me* and I can refer you to somebody that is qualified.
> 
> 
> Gregg
> [email protected]



Doug Weil will be going to San A at the end of June. you can email him off of the www.lionav.com site.


Regards


Gregg


----------



## robotec

Anybody in the Plainfield, Joliet, Aurora IL area available for calibrating a Philips

RPTV? 60pp9910/17


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robotec* /forum/post/14011883
> 
> 
> Anybody in the Plainfield, Joliet, Aurora IL area available for calibrating a Philips
> 
> RPTV? 60pp9910/17



Yes, it's been a while since I've done a Philips RPTV, but I've done several over the years. I could do it for you Monday, starting around 11AM. I had offered that time to someone else, but since he hasn't gotten back to me it's yours if you want it.

BTW, I'm from Ohio, but I get to this area several times a year.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *faces2north* /forum/post/13920738
> 
> 
> I am in Tobyhanna, PA (northeast PA). I would be curious to know from someone who is experienced with the 64U series just to what extent it can be calibrated and what my expectations should be.
> 
> 
> I like ChadB's pricing structure of $375, no travel fees, and that includes all inputs and devices attached to the TV. Some I have called locally, such as Audio Video Synergy in Phillipsburg, NJ, want to charge around $350 per input, plus another $1-150 travel (just an hour away). I may contact ChadB to see when he will be in my area, and if he is experienced with the 64U (a necessity for me). But if you know someone with a similar pricing structure who knows the 64U I'd love referrals. Thanks!



Had you tried to contact me? If you did and I did not answer I apologize. I have done many Sharp LCDs, but I would have to check my records to see if any were 64u's. I do know how to calibrate them properly with the multipoint grayscale/gamma adjustment in the SM.


----------



## Probe 2C

I'm in Dayton, OH and was within inches of booking ChadB to calibrate my old Panasonic RPHDTV (I think we traded emails at one point). I eventually got the guts (or lack of sense) to go into the SM myself and alter a few settings (I was mainly interested in convergence, which I knew I could handle myself). In the end the set ended up improved significantly, but after another year with it I just sold it in the last week.


I have a Samsung plasma on the way, and I might end up having Chad out on it... depends on whether I can convince my wife to sink more money into the TV. If I don't end up having him out I may end up going the DIY route and getting a probe and some software... family/friends couldn't believe the improvement I got out of my old Panasonic PT53WX42 and a few asked if I'd come to their place and see what I could do (being a DIY guy I politely declined, I can screw up my own stuff, but not someone else's).


----------



## robotec

Yea, I ended up cleaning my own lenses along with the inside of my screen. I got an improvement with my picture too. I just can't see paying putting 450.00 into this set, when I only paid 900.00 for it off of Ebay.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Probe 2C* /forum/post/14021981
> 
> 
> I'm in Dayton, OH and was within inches of booking ChadB to calibrate my old Panasonic RPHDTV (I think we traded emails at one point). I eventually got the guts (or lack of sense) to go into the SM myself and alter a few settings (I was mainly interested in convergence, which I knew I could handle myself). In the end the set ended up improved significantly, but after another year with it I just sold it in the last week.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung plasma on the way, and I might end up having Chad out on it... depends on whether I can convince my wife to sink more money into the TV. If I don't end up having him out I may end up going the DIY route and getting a probe and some software... family/friends couldn't believe the improvement I got out of my old Panasonic PT53WX42 and a few asked if I'd come to their place and see what I could do (being a DIY guy I politely declined, I can screw up my own stuff, but not someone else's).



I love calibrating Panny CRT RPTVs. I have owned one for years, the year 2000 65" version that does 720p independently of 1080i on the structure, and have found that nobody does CRT RPTV HD better than Panasonic.


Get them my contact info if they want the best out of their sets -



Mr Bob


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robotec* /forum/post/14024323
> 
> 
> Yea, I ended up cleaning my own lenses along with the inside of my screen. I got an improvement with my picture too. I just can't see paying putting 450.00 into this set, when I only paid 900.00 for it off of Ebay.



IMHO, you've got it backwards. Since the set only cost you that much, you now have MORE to spend on the cal than the guy who bought it retail.


The set is the canvas. The program material is the paint. The calibration is the artwork. The magic.


If it had cost you nothing, would then a full and complete calibration - valued at well over $500, say - that you were only going to be charged $100 for, be totally out of the question because of how little you paid for the set?


If you were given a Lamborghini for FREE that needed a $500 tune-up, would that be way outside your budget simply because of what you paid for it?


If so, I would not agree with your economic values!











The less I paid for something with incredible intrinsic value, the MORE inclined I would be to put some additional $ into it.












Mr Bob


----------



## lcaillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14025588
> 
> 
> The set is the canvas. The program material is the paint. The calibration is the artwork. The magic.
> 
> 
> Mr Bob




I have to differ with you here, Bob. What we do as techs and calibration specialists is not art, at least not to start with. It is a skill, using the right tools and with the right information and experience to apply the science to optimize the technology. The art is in the creation of the program material. The magic comes from making the technology transparent and allowing the experience of the program to be as complete as possible.


The only art in what we do is when the system does not allow for ideal calibration and trade-offs have to be made, or modifications in design need to be made. Those decisions can have aspects of artistic control, but mostly we are just optimizing the system to get it as close to revealing the information in the source as it can get.


It ain't rocket science but it is science applied. It ain't art neither. It is mostly about having the right information, a problem solving orientation, the right tools, and a willingness to do things right.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcaillo* /forum/post/14025832
> 
> 
> I have to differ with you here, Bob. What we do as techs and calibration specialists is not art, at least not to start with. It is a skill, using the right tools and with the right information and experience to apply the science to optimize the technology. The art is in the creation of the program material. The magic comes from making the technology transparent and allowing the experience of the program to be as complete as possible.
> 
> 
> The only art in what we do is when the system does not allow for ideal calibration and trade-offs have to be made, or modifications in design need to be made. Those decisions can have aspects of artistic control, but mostly we are just optimizing the system to get it as close to revealing the information in the source as it can get.
> 
> 
> It ain't rocket science but it is science applied. It ain't art neither. It is mostly about having the right information, a problem solving orientation, the right tools, and a willingness to do things right.



Well, strictly speaking I'd have to agree with you. Hadn't thougth it thru quite that much.


But my FEELING feels artful when I am doing this kind of structural and grayscale/colorations work, striving for the best possible capture of the original director's intent and involving the compromises needed at many points, both in the image structure and in aligning consumer sets that don't always have the capacity for exactly linear tracking grayscale and may also be plagued with red push - and knowing how to apply the many fine points which only exprerience can teach you, you know what I mean. With all the judgment calls that need to be made, I feel my creative juices get quite an exercise each time! At the end of the day I am exhausted, but happy with the results and glad I spent the necessary time and energy. The many compromises have been met and bested or at least optimized, and the already very filmlike picture potential of CRT is as close to the original intent of the director as I have been able to make it.


In many ways it's like playing handball always was in college - afterwards I have been pushed to my limits and it may have even been painful. And I am exhausted but happy!











Guess that's not art either. Maybe there are better words for it. I kinda just shot from the hip, here. Thanks for finding better words for what I was trying to say.


And worth it, anyway, on all counts!


I still maintain that for getting the sizzlingly real and accurate picture out of them that they are ultimately capable of, anybody who paid very little for a set with the capacities of these great CRT RPTVs should not allow themselves to feel limited in how much they want to spend on calibration, by how much they spent buying the unit.











Mr Bob


----------



## GeorgeAB




> Quote:
> The art is in the creation of the program material. The magic comes from making the technology transparent and allowing the experience of the program to be as complete as possible.



Excellent! Our craft ultimately and essentially serves the artist and the art. Any deviation from, or obstruction of, what the program producer intended is distortion. Even the finest subtleties in a program can define and induce mood, meaning and impact. "Magic," indeed!


Best regards and beautiful pictures,

G. Alan Brown, President

CinemaQuest, Inc.


"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## GeorgeAB




> Quote:
> But my FEELING when I am doing this kind of structural and grayscale/colorations work, striving for the best possible capture of the original director's intent and involving the compromises needed at many points, both in the image structure and in aligning consumer sets that don't always have the capacity for exactly linear tracking grayscale and may be plagued with red push - and knowing how to apply the many fine points which only exprerience can teach you....



Bravo! This is an apt example of what a potential calibration client should be looking for in a service provider: someone who derives profound pride and satisfaction in a job well done (plus the experience to know it's right) way beyond just the pay check.


----------



## stl drifter

Looking to get a Philips 42PFL7403D with the 120hz calibrated, im in the St.louis , mo area


----------



## GeorgeAB

Doug Weil is local to St. Louis, a LionAV Consultant, and superbly qualified to help you: http://lionav.com/mdougweil.php .


----------



## LowDUB

I just had my HL-S5087 calibrated by Eliab. He did an awesome job. The set looks cleaner, more detail is the only way i can put it!! Props to Eliab. I recommend him to anyone wanting the best out of there tv


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowDUB* /forum/post/14034561
> 
> 
> I just had my HL-S5087 calibrated by Eliab. He did an awesome job.



Thanks for your calibration report. I've included it in the RPTV list that is linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## lcaillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14027457
> 
> 
> Well, strictly speaking I'd have to agree with you. Hadn't thougth it thru quite that much.
> 
> 
> But my FEELING feels artful when I am doing this kind of structural and grayscale/colorations work, striving for the best possible capture of the original director's intent and involving the compromises needed at many points, both in the image structure and in aligning consumer sets that don't always have the capacity for exactly linear tracking grayscale and may also be plagued with red push - and knowing how to apply the many fine points which only exprerience can teach you, you know what I mean. With all the judgment calls that need to be made, I feel my creative juices get quite an exercise each time! At the end of the day I am exhausted, but happy with the results and glad I spent the necessary time and energy. The many compromises have been met and bested or at least optimized, and the already very filmlike picture potential of CRT is as close to the original intent of the director as I have been able to make it.
> 
> 
> In many ways it's like playing handball always was in college - afterwards I have been pushed to my limits and it may have even been painful. And I am exhausted but happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's not art either. Maybe there are better words for it. I kinda just shot from the hip, here. Thanks for finding better words for what I was trying to say.
> 
> 
> And worth it, anyway, on all counts!
> 
> 
> I still maintain that for getting the sizzlingly real and accurate picture out of them that they are ultimately capable of, anybody who paid very little for a set with the capacities of these great CRT RPTVs should not allow themselves to feel limited in how much they want to spend on calibration, by how much they spent buying the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob




I don't think that we really differ, just that we are talking about slightly different things. With respect to HT, I think of art as being in the production and the technology being more of a tool that should not add nor subtract from the display of the art.


You are talking about the level of performance that you achieve in optimization of the technology. This is really best described as a "flow state" which occurs when one exhibits a high level of skill in a task, while pushing the limits of one's ability just to the edge of where the challenge becomes beyond one's ability. Csikszentmihalyi published a (actually several) great book documenting what they found with high achievers in many areas and how they all had very similar experiences. When performing at this kind of level, there are very large similarities between art and skilled application of a trade or technology.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcaillo* /forum/post/14036780
> 
> 
> I don't think that we really differ, just that we are talking about slightly different things. With respect to HT, I think of art as being in the production and the technology being more of a tool that should not add nor subtract from the display of the art.
> 
> 
> You are talking about the level of performance that you achieve in optimization of the technology. This is really best described as a "flow state" which occurs when one exhibits a high level of skill in a task, while pushing the limits of one's ability just to the edge of where the challenge becomes beyond one's ability. Csikszentmihalyi published a (actually several) great book documenting what they found with high achievers in many areas and how they all had very similar experiences. When performing at this kind of level, there are very large similarities between art and skilled application of a trade or technology.



Gotcha!


----------



## Sunpa

I purchased the Pio Elite Pro 150FD about 6 months ago. I was careful about break-in, and have recently been using some of the settings offered on the Pioneer 8G Kuro Settings/Issues Thread. Great picture, but I'm sure that it can be improved.


I am now considering to have the set professionally calibrated. Looking for someone that covers the Philadelphia, PA area. Would prefer someone with Kuro Elite experience. Any help/comments would be appreciated.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunpa* /forum/post/14041639
> 
> 
> I am now considering to have the set professionally calibrated. Looking for someone that covers the Philadelphia, PA area. Would prefer someone with Kuro Elite experience. Any help/comments would be appreciated.



Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (*Eliab* at AVS but he hasn't been posting lately) does tours. Email him here:

[email protected] 


And check his web site here:

http://www.avical.com/ 


Jeff Meier is *UMR* here at AVS. He also does tours. Jeff only does jobs that include audio calibration. He calibrated our 2007 Pioneer Kuro plasma, and helped me improve our surround sound system components before his calibration visit.


Email him here:

[email protected] 


Check his web site here:

http://www.accucalhd.com/ 


Eliab and UMR are both outstanding professionals


You can read about their work by using the two links at the bottom of my post.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/14041811
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Jeff Meier is *UMR* here at AVS. He also does tours. Jeff only does jobs that include audio calibration when he is on tour. He calibrated our 2007 Pioneer Kuro plasma, and helped me improve our surround sound system components before his calibration visit.
> 
> 
> Email him here:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Check his web site here:
> 
> http://www.accucalhd.com/
> 
> 
> ....



I am accepting video and audio only work at this time.


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14043846
> 
> 
> I am accepting video and audio only work at this time.



UMR I would like to inquire further and get a quote for Video & Audio cal.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/14053763
> 
> 
> UMR I would like to inquire further and get a quote for Video & Audio cal.



Look two posts above yours for contact information.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/14053763
> 
> 
> UMR I would like to inquire further and get a quote for Video & Audio cal.



Just go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## TomsHT

Thanks UMR the prices arent a problem but would prefer getting the work done before August... Is there anyone on the boards here local to the Philadelphia area?


----------



## train driver

On 2/1/08 I bought my 42PZ700 from Best Buy in Racine, WI. As an incentive, they gave me a "deal" on the tv if I bought the Geek Squad calibration.


Two weeks later I called the Geek Squad to schedule my calibration. They asked me if I had 100 hours on the set. I (dumbly) said "not yet". They told me to call back to schedule after I hit the 100-hour mark. So two weeks later I called again, and I got my scheduled time: 3 MONTHS LATER!!!! Why those dolts wouldn't schedule me the first time I called, knowing full well the wait time, is beyond me. This was my first regret about getting the Best Buy calibration.


On 5/7 the Geek Squad guy showed up. He worked on the set for about an hour, made some adjustments, and went away. I will admit, the picture was somewhat improved from my settings. However, the resulting image was quite a bit toned down from what I had it set before, and I was not all that pleased, as I had high hopes for the set after reading all the reviews about it, both here on the AVS forums as well as elsewhere. I thought perhaps I had been spoiled by my previous tv (Sony 30"XBR910).


On 6/9 I had my Panasonic re-calibrated by Chad Billheimer (listed on the first page of this thread). He brought in a crateload of equipment, and 3 hours of tweaking later I had the image quality I had been waiting and hoping for. The image is brilliant, colors accurate, whites do not lose detail, and the blacks have many more shades of gray. A tremendous improvement over the BB calibration.


Chad did a wonderful and thorough job, he answered my myriad of questions, and didn't seem to mind when my cats decided to try to "help".


I highly recommend his services to anyone interested in getting the most out of their display device.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/14054559
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on the boards here local to the Philadelphia area?



I'm in Philly now, but I realize that isn't much advance notice.


PM sent.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## SaintEdward

Looking for someone in Minneapolis/St.Paul area to calibrate my Mitsubushi 55809.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaintEdward* /forum/post/14062254
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in Minneapolis/St.Paul area to calibrate my Mitsubushi 55809.




Too bad I didn't know you wanted one when I did my MN/Chicago tour earlier this year -


You guys run some seriously cold weather over there! When my plane took off, I wished I had had my camera handy, to photograph all those huge white circles in the middle of your lakes. I know your lakes freeze over enough to drive on -


Didn't mind getting back to CA, gotta be honest...











Mr Bob


----------



## JaredW

I just pulled the trigger and pre-ordered a Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD. Now I need to find somebody to calibrate it when it comes in








I'm located in Oklahoma City, OK. Anybody make any tours to this area or can recommend somebody local who can calibrate it when I get it in August or so? Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeAB

The ISF Forum site is a good resource for locating serious, full-time calibrators who service your area. Here's the link for Oklahoma: http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../Oklahoma.html


----------



## jmrmbz

Anyone in the South Jersey (Pennsauken, Cherry Hill Area) area available to calibrate a Sony KDS-55A2020?


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmrmbz* /forum/post/14073738
> 
> 
> Anyone in the South Jersey (Pennsauken, Cherry Hill Area) area available to calibrate a Sony KDS-55A2020?



I don't know this person or company at all but doing a search for PA myself I found on the below link a guy named Dan Miller listed for NJ.

http://www.lionav.com/services.php


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmrmbz* /forum/post/14073738
> 
> 
> Anyone in the South Jersey (Pennsauken, Cherry Hill Area) area available to calibrate a Sony KDS-55A2020?



Check the RPTV ("All Other") list linked at the bottom of my post. Eliab is in your area.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hi Tom

Dan Miller is one of my partners. He isnt normally available for consumer calibrations. For LionAV I regularly service the greater Philly area DC to NYC to Hartford.

My next availability is now July 15-20th.

Gregg


----------



## TomsHT

Hi Gregg, PM sent to ya


----------



## kevinw68

I provide calibration services in the northern California Sacramento area. I am the owner of Sound Environments in Citrus Heights, CA. I have over 20 years of experience in custom electronics, and CEDIA and ISF Certified.


I work on all displays.


I use Sencore and Milori software and colorimeters. I use the Sencore VP401 signal generator, and a variety of test patterns on disk.


Kevin Wall

916-705-6325


----------



## reyalP

Looking for someone in the NE side of Atlanta, GA to calibrate my Samsung Lnt 4665. Not sure if I should use Geek Squad calibrators listed on the ISF website or not.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reyalP* /forum/post/14176622
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in the NE side of Atlanta, GA to calibrate my Samsung Lnt 4665. Not sure if I should use Geek Squad calibrators listed on the ISF website or not.



There are owner's reports in the two lists linked at the bottom of my post. Most of the calibrators that did the work go on tours, so you are not restricted to the NE side of Atlanta.


----------



## GeorgeAB

Richard Fisher of Mastertech Repair Corporation is in Atlanta, has an extensive electronics repair background, and has been a professional display calibrator for many years: http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...s/Georgia.html 

You are privileged to have him in your area.


Best regards and beautiful pictures,

G. Alan Brown, President

CinemaQuest, Inc.


"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reyalP* /forum/post/14176622
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in the NE side of Atlanta, GA to calibrate my Samsung Lnt 4665. Not sure if I should use Geek Squad calibrators listed on the ISF website or not.



I could do it for you on my upcoming Ohio to Texas tour around the end of July/beginning of Aug. I have many happy customers who have posted references here.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reyalP* /forum/post/14176622
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in the NE side of Atlanta, GA to calibrate my Samsung Lnt 4665. Not sure if I should use Geek Squad calibrators listed on the ISF website or not.



I don't think you can trust ANY Geek Squad calibrator to know the first thing about the image structure requirements of CRT triple gun tech, whether it's RPTV or front projection.


They may be ISF trained, but ISF doesn't teach that.


A few pages back I asked a bunch of CRT grade calibrators to speak up, if you want to look that up -


Chad is one of them, of course, and if he's available, you should definitely snag him -


Since I am not up on all the model numbers of every brand's lineup, if this is a fixed pixel unit, please disregard -












Mr Bob


----------



## GeorgeAB

But the Samsung LNT 4665 is an LCD flat panel......


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeAB* /forum/post/14179668
> 
> 
> But the Samsung LNT 4665 is an LCD flat panel......


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/14179905



Yeah, HT has a fine list of calibrators at those links, all with excellent reviews -











Mr Bob


----------



## mondo3

Just wanted to say that Michael Chen from Lion AV came through Winnipeg and calibrated my Sony KDS-R60XBR2 SXRD and my Pioneer VSX-94TXH receiver, and I am quite happy with the service and the results.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mondo3* /forum/post/14192430
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that Michael Chen from Lion AV came through Winnipeg and calibrated my Sony KDS-R60XBR2 SXRD and my Pioneer VSX-94TXH receiver, and I am quite happy with the service and the results.



Thanks for your report. I've included it in the RPTV-Others list that is linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14180112
> 
> 
> Yeah, HT has a fine list of calibrators at those links, *all with excellent reviews* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



Thanks. All I've done is collect links to owner reviews - both good and bad.


The object was to help answer a common question about using a professional calibrator. As it's turned out, I've only encountered one negative calibration report in the entire time that I've been doing the lists. There is extensive information about it reported in the RPTV list.


----------



## hobbs225

Just had my Pioneer PDP-5010 calibrated by Bill Hergonson of Coast Calibration, San Diego Ca. It's my 1st tv I've had professionally calibrated so I really didn't know what to expect. I was hoping for a better picture after calibration and was not dissapointed. Bill was very professional and his experience was apparent. He explained every thing he did throughout the 3hr. calibration. In the end I was blown away how good everything looked. I played POTC Curse of the Black Pearl on Blu-Ray via PS3 after he was done and my jaw dropped. He mailed me a print out of the menu settings and a print out of the ISF Report with before and after specs. I don't fully understand the report but it was interesting to see how off my tv was. For those in the San Diego area I highly recommend getting your set calibrated by Coast Calibration.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbs225* /forum/post/14215965
> 
> 
> Just had my Pioneer PDP-5010 calibrated by Bill Hergonson of Coast Calibration, San Diego Ca.



Thanks for the calibration report. I've included it in the flat panel list that is linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## fxdm70

Are any ISF Calibraters in the Richmond, VA area ?? If so, plesae contact me. I would like my Panny PZ800U ISF Calibrated... Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeAB

These listings are from the official ISF affiliated forum of experienced and equipped calibrators serving Virginia: http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../Virginia.html


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hey FXDM70....i could get to you on Monday July 21st. Please email me if [email protected]


----------



## ogbuehi

Anybody do any calibrations in Hawaii? I have 2 new sets I would like to get calibrated.


----------



## GeorgeAB

 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...es/Hawaii.html


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ogbuehi* /forum/post/14254354
> 
> 
> Anybody do any calibrations in Hawaii? I have 2 new sets I would like to get calibrated.



Drop me a note. I will be there in September.


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ogbuehi* /forum/post/14254354
> 
> 
> Anybody do any calibrations in Hawaii? I have 2 new sets I would like to get calibrated.



Dang, I'm here on the Big Island right now on R&R from my contract in Afghanistan.







I don't have any of my calibration equipment or I'd have been happy to do it for you. We'll be in Honolulu/Oahu starting the 29th.


I'm sure UMR will take great care of you in September










You may want to try here too if you require services earlier though.

http://www.wdshawaii.com/servicemainpage.htm 

[email protected] 


Glen Watase is a GREAT guy I've known since the TAW days and is also very knowledgeable. Tell him I said "Hi" if you talk to him.


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper* /forum/post/14283608
> 
> 
> Dang, I'm here on the Big Island right now on R&R from my contract in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any of my calibration equipment or I'd have been happy to do it for you. We'll be in Honolulu/Oahu starting the 29th.
> 
> 
> I'm sure UMR will take great care of you in September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to try here too if you require services earlier though.
> 
> http://www.wdshawaii.com/videomainpage.htm
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Glen Watase is a GREAT guy I've known since the TAW days and is also very knowledgeable. Tell him I said "Hi" if you talk to him.



About time for ya to come home Dave....


----------



## Dave Harper

Tell me about it Tom. I think I'll wait until I'm done here in Hawaii first, OK?

















How's the theater coming along? Sorry I couldn't be there to assist lately.


----------



## Gixxer1

Here's a tough one for you guys.


I just bought a Pioneer Pro111FD and have about 60hrs of break-in on it and I would like it professionally calibrated but this is the kicker I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario Canada. Do any of you service this area, or are you close enough to travel here to calibrate my TV?


Thanks

Tom


----------



## GeorgeAB

Michael Chen of Lion AV may be able to help you. He's Canadian but not from your area. He's as good as it gets.


Then there's:
http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...a/Ontario.html 

Ask for references.


----------



## IHM

My company, Innovative Home Media, offers ISF video calibrations. We are certified by ISF, ISF-Commercial and THX. We are located in Baton Rouge but offer this service nation-wide. We have the latest Sencore calibration equipment and would be glad to discuss your calibration needs. We also offer audio calibrations. Visit us at: www.ihmllc.net or contact us at: [email protected] .


Prather Warren

innovative Home Media

Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## Coyotes




GeorgeAB said:


> Michael Chen of Lion AV may be able to help you. He's Canadian but not from your area. He's as good as it gets.
> 
> 
> Aw, it's just a short drive from Calgary to Thunder Bay, isn't it?


----------



## slouch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gixxer1* /forum/post/14298461
> 
> 
> Here's a tough one for you guys.
> 
> 
> I just bought a Pioneer Pro111FD and have about 60hrs of break-in on it and I would like it professionally calibrated but this is the kicker I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario Canada. Do any of you service this area, or are you close enough to travel here to calibrate my TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom



Michael Chen is making a tour into Ontario late September. Not sure if he is booked all appointments but contact him. He's gotta be passing by you on his way east.


slouch


----------



## plabypla

Can anyone help with finding an ISF calibrator in the Wilson/rocky Mount, Greenville areas of NC? Thanks for any help!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plabypla* /forum/post/14342260
> 
> 
> Can anyone help with finding an ISF calibrator in the Wilson/rocky Mount, Greenville areas of NC? Thanks for any help!



I will be in your area in October.


----------



## GeorgeAB

 www.lionav.com 
http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...-Carolina.html


----------



## borissauer

I am an ISF certified installer in New Orleans, LA. My company is NOLA Smart Wire and I am the only ISF certified company located in Orleans Parish. I am happy to work with all customers on A/V, CCTV, and telecom issues. Email me to get a quote for installation or maintenance. Jeremy Sauer
[email protected]


----------



## Gixxer1

Yah it's only a 21hr drive, peanuts.










Actually I talked to him and unfortunately he won't travel to Thunder Bay to calibrate my set unless he has 3 or 4 to do. Also I would have to wait until he is doing another Winnipeg tour for him to even contemplate driving here considering it's alot closer than Toronto.


If there's any other calibrators in say the Minneapolis,MN area that would consider diving up here for a reasonable amout for the traveling costs I would be happy to pay it, give me a quote and we'll go from there!




Coyotes said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeAB* /forum/post/14298534
> 
> 
> Michael Chen of Lion AV may be able to help you. He's Canadian but not from your area. He's as good as it gets.
> 
> 
> Aw, it's just a short drive from Calgary to Thunder Bay, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## gedalneil

To request an in home calibration from one of the TweakTV.com authorized professionals, fill out the form here http://www.tweaktv.com/tweak-my-tv/c...calibrate.html


----------



## Michael TLV

Greetings


Considering that it will cost about $600 to $1000 to just fly into Thunder Bay for a $400 job ... it's just tough. Sorry I can't get there under these circumstances.










Regards


----------



## Coyotes




Gixxer1 said:


> Yah it's only a 21hr drive, peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I talked to him and unfortunately he won't travel to Thunder Bay to calibrate my set unless he has 3 or 4 to do. Also I would have to wait until he is doing another Winnipeg tour for him to even contemplate driving here considering it's alot closer than Toronto.
> 
> 
> If there's any other calibrators in say the Minneapolis,MN area that would consider diving up here for a reasonable amout for the traveling costs I would be happy to pay it, give me a quote and we'll go from there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having a (very) little fun...I work for the NHL during the season and know the distances are vast. Michael TLV traverses the provinces, however economy of scale is difficult to realize in less metropolitan areas.


----------



## rveras

Anyone recomend calibrator around the Haverhill, MA area?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Rveras

i am based in Maine and do most of my work in the greater Boston - Hartford area (actually as far south as DC).

Feel free to email me at [email protected] for more information or to schedule.


Regards


Gregg


----------



## kevinw68

I provide calibration services in the northern California Sacramento area. I am the owner of Sound Environments in Citrus Heights, CA. I have over 20 years of experience in custom electronics, and CEDIA and ISF Certified.


I work on all displays.


I use Sencore and Milori software and colorimeters. I use the Sencore VP401 signal generator, and a variety of test patterns on disk.


Kevin Wall

916-705-6325


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rveras* /forum/post/14382843
> 
> 
> Anyone recomend calibrator around the Haverhill, MA area?



I travel to your area. You can find more information on me at www.accucalhd.com or search for umr on AVS.


----------



## Gixxer1

Bump No takers?




Gixxer1 said:


> Yah it's only a 21hr drive, peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I talked to him and unfortunately he won't travel to Thunder Bay to calibrate my set unless he has 3 or 4 to do. Also I would have to wait until he is doing another Winnipeg tour for him to even contemplate driving here considering it's alot closer than Toronto.
> 
> 
> If there's any other calibrators in say the Minneapolis,MN area that would consider diving up here for a reasonable amout for the traveling costs I would be happy to pay it, give me a quote and we'll go from there!


----------



## fgrenaudca

anyone can suggest a calibrator in the Montreal, Quebec area up here in the winter land?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fgrenaudca* /forum/post/14411565
> 
> 
> anyone can suggest a calibrator in the Montreal, Quebec area up here in the winter land?



Check out Michael Chen at *Lion Audio Video Consultants* .


You can read customer reports in the two lists that are linked at the bottom of my post. His user name at AVS is *Michael TLV*.


----------



## sales9876

I am looking for someone in Miineapolis also for a Pro-151fd, please PM me with your information so i have it when im ready.


----------



## gedalneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sales9876* /forum/post/14414261
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone in Miineapolis also for a Pro-151fd, please PM me with your information so i have it when im ready.



Fill this out if you are interested, thank you. http://www.tweaktv.com/tweak-my-tv/c...calibrate.html . In the meantime, here are some suggested settings for your PRO-151FD - http://www.tweaktv.com/tweak-my-tv/c...pro-151fd.html


----------



## thugzpassionstp7

Anyone recommend an ISF calibrator in the Dallas, TX area?


----------



## fgrenaudca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/14411779
> 
> 
> Check out Michael Chen at *Lion Audio Video Consultants* .
> 
> 
> You can read customer reports in the two lists that are linked at the bottom of my post. His user name at AVS is *Michael TLV*.



Thanks a lot, will see if he ever comes down to montreal, because he is in Calgary and it's not at my doorstep!!!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fgrenaudca* /forum/post/14418837
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, will see if he ever comes down to montreal, because he is in Calgary and it's not at my doorstep!!!



Their web site indicates that he probably does tours to your area.


----------



## Michael TLV

Greetings


thanks Les, I've contacted him.


Regards


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael TLV* /forum/post/14418974
> 
> 
> Greetings
> 
> 
> thanks Les, I've contacted him.
> 
> 
> Regards



You must be through packing.


----------



## christonian

does anyone do northern Ontario im located in Sault Ste Marie just looking for someone who can come to my house or even if i pick my 111FD up in GTA if i can get it calibrated at their house/store how long does it take for calibration to be done?????


----------



## Fanaticalism

Whelp, I would just like to say that Htwaits can add another satisfied customer to umr's list. What he does in nothing short of perfection. The colors before (D's settings), while much better than what I had achieved on my own, were pretty off in comparsion to what I see before me (and Jeffs instruments did in fact show tons of green push, as did my own crappy lil EYEOne). The picture has so much "pop", with detail that just wasn't there before, and the audio, man! Funny, when Jeff was done, he asked where I thought the biggest improvement was, and I could do nothing but grin. I really didn't know where I saw the biggest improvement, as both were so drastic. Now, after watching a few clips from movies that I am familiar with, and I think I know now that the audio is where the LARGEST improvements were made. Everything just sounds "right". So balanced, and crisp. Going back to the video, when Jeff finished up in the living room (we were doing the bedroom setup as well), I popped in Transformers on HD DVD, which oddly enough, Jeff has not seen. Funny, even Jeff couldn't believe his eyes lol, not to mention the audio knocked my socks off (and maybe his, I dunno?).


In the end, this just shows how settings can vary from set to set. While I feel that D's settings are great for those who do not intend on having theri sets calibrated, nothing compares to having it done.


I'll finish off by making this last statement. You know when you have achieved incredible results, when at the end of a demo, you can do nothing but look at each other and laugh.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14440610
> 
> 
> Whelp, I would just like to say that Htwaits can add another satisfied customer to umr's list. What he does in nothing short of perfection. The colors before (D's settings), while much better than what I had achieved on my own, were pretty off in comparsion to what I see before me (and Jeffs instruments did in fact show tons of green push, as did my own crappy lil EYEOne). The picture has so much "pop", with detail that just wasn't there before, and the audio, man! Funny, when Jeff was done, he asked where I thought the biggest improvement was, and I could do nothing but grin. I really didn't know where I saw the biggest improvement, as both were so drastic. Now, after watching a few clips from movies that I am familiar with, and I think I know now that the audio is where the LARGEST improvements were made. Everything just sounds "right". So balanced, and crisp. Going back to the video, when Jeff finished up in the living room (we were doing the bedroom setup as well), I popped in Transformers on HD DVD, which oddly enough, Jeff has not seen. Funny, even Jeff couldn't believe his eyes lol, not to mention the audio knocked my socks off (and maybe his, I dunno?).
> 
> 
> In the end, this just shows how settings can vary from set to set. While I feel that D's settings are great for those who do not intend on having theri sets calibrated, nothing compares to having it done.
> 
> 
> I'll finish off by making this last statement. You know when you have achieved incredible results, when at the end of a demo, you can do nothing but look at each other and laugh.



Thanks man it was blast to work on another perfect 151.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14440610
> 
> 
> Whelp, I would just like to say that Htwaits can add another satisfied customer to umr's list.



I sure will.










I think it would be best if you posted on the owner's thread before I do the link. Or have you done that already? I've been watching a movie on my UMR calibrated Kuro.


I'll look for a copy of your report there.


----------



## notoriousmatty

Looking for a calibrator in the Pittsburgh Area for a 50 inch panasonic plasma


----------



## gp-se

Hi I'm looking for someone to calibrate my 46" Sony KDL-S4100, I'm in Richmond Hill, Ontario.


----------



## donnyboy

Looking for someone to calibrate a Mitsubishi WD-73835 in the Southern California area.

Thanks!!!


----------



## thepostman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14440688
> 
> 
> Thanks man it was blast to work on another perfect 151.



I see that you are coming to Texas in December. I will buying a Samsung 58A650 plasma. How many hours should I have on the panel before it can be calibrated? I read a lot about these panels and that when calibrated they are awesome.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepostman* /forum/post/14480453
> 
> 
> I see that you are coming to Texas in December. I will buying a Samsung 58A650 plasma. How many hours should I have on the panel before it can be calibrated? I read a lot about these panels and that when calibrated they are awesome.



Those displays respond well to calibration. I would have at least 40 hours of operation on it before I arrive. 100 hours is even better.


----------



## anton mahler

I live in Clearwater Fl. I have a Samsung HL67A750. Would like to know if there is a calibrator in my area. Also would like to know if anyone has had any experience with Best Buy's service TIA


----------



## domingos1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14481324
> 
> 
> Those displays respond well to calibration. I would have at least 40 hours of operation on it before I arrive. 100 hours is even better.



what about the HL67A750?

how well does it calibrate?


----------



## scooper750

The A750s should calibrate very well. The A650s which are bulb based calibrates Very well so I don't see why the A750 wouldn't. For anyone who has had BB do a calibration on these sets, I am curious to know if they did a full CCA calibration or if the simply adjusted RGB cuts/gains. Reason I ask is I am sure these particular sets exceeds their alloted time for calibration when done properly.


----------



## moonlightmile

Any recs in So Cal? Orange County area? My 151 is brand new. At what point do you calibrate?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonlightmile* /forum/post/14545852
> 
> 
> Any recs in So Cal? Orange County area? My 151 is brand new. At what point do you calibrate?



UMR does tours to your area several times a year, and David Abrams is based in your area. Check the flat panel calibration reports in the list that's linked at the bottom of my post.


If you can wait 200 hours that's great. Calibration can be done sooner, but why rush?


----------



## moonlightmile

I see UMR does audio as well. Does David Abrams??


Thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonlightmile* /forum/post/14546045
> 
> 
> I see UMR does audio as well. Does David Abrams??
> 
> 
> Thanks



He does not do audio. I have an opening in your area the evening of the 23rd of September. Fill out this form if you want me to drop by www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## steelers71

looking for someone to set up my pioneer 1150hd in Richmond Va. thanks


----------



## smolstre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14546200
> 
> 
> He does not do audio. I have an opening in your area the evening of the 23rd of September. Fill out this form if you want me to drop by www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .



UMR, you still won't do 6020's right? I'm in SoCal too and would like to have my set cal.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14546297
> 
> 
> UMR, you still won't do 6020's right? I'm in SoCal too and would like to have my set cal.



I am sorry, but I am not working on that model.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14546588
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not working on that model.



Why not, Jeff?


Mr Bob


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14546675
> 
> 
> Why not, Jeff?
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



It requires a piece of software that is not authorized by Pioneer to set the gray scale. Knowing the issues of RS-232 and Microsoft Vista and previous issues with Pioneer sets and this type of interface I have no desire to leave a customer with problems.


----------



## smolstre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14546588
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not working on that model.



UMR, do you know someone who will?(SoCal) Someone that will do a good job? Very reputable?

Thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14547399
> 
> 
> UMR, do you know someone who will?(SoCal) Someone that will do a good job? Very reputable?
> 
> Thanks



No.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14547010
> 
> 
> It requires a piece of software that is not authorized by Pioneer to set the gray scale. Knowing the issues of RS-232 and Microsoft Vista and previous issues with Pioneer sets and this type of interface I have no desire to leave a customer with problems.



Thanks for the heads up on that. I will do the same as you.












Mr Bob


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14546297
> 
> 
> UMR, you still won't do 6020's right? I'm in SoCal too and would like to have my set cal.



David Abrams (he's held in high regard by his peers and customers).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/14441592
> 
> 
> David Abrams has very good reports posted by his customers in the rear projection list that's linked at the bottom of my post.



Recent Elite Calibration:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x43x* /forum/post/14546145
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly recommend David.
> 
> 
> I only had a short time to play with it before coming to work, but the PQ on the Apocalypto Blu-Ray was outstanding. I switched between the ISF-Night and Pure mode several times after David left and there was a noticable difference in color, saturation, and sharpness. Just more overall depth to the picture. I can't wait to start watching more now.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14547399
> 
> 
> UMR, do you know someone who will?(SoCal) Someone that will do a good job? Very reputable?
> 
> Thanks


*ISF Certified Professionals who can calibrate the Pioneer 9G Non-Elites (PDP-5020FD/PDP-6020FD)*

*EDIT:* I added the *ISFccc* Tag which shows which Professionals can/will also enable the Pioneer Elite's ISFccc Interface and for which Generation (*[8G] and/or [9G] and/or [M]* for 9G Elite Monitor ISFccc Support).

David Abrams at Avical - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - National Tours (LA metro based).
Eliab Alvarez de la Campa at Avical - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (NY metro based).
Kevin Miller - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - New York.
Tom Huffman - Washington D.C. and Maryland/Virginia suburbs.
Stephen Cooper at Digital Video Calibrations - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Jacksonville Florida and the surrounding areas.
Frank Kondilis - ISFccc [9G] - Scottsdale Arizona (only calibrating existing customers and their referrals).
Gregg Loewen at Lion AV - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - New England and Eastern Seaboard down to the greater DC area, Florida, Las Vegas, Los Angeles and San Diego.
Michael Chen at The Laser Video Experience / Lion AV Affiliate - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Tours - Calgary & Edmonton and Central / Southern Alberta and the adjacent Provinces.
Michael Hamilton at The Real Picture / Lion AV Affiliate - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Scottsdale Arizona based.
Doug Weil at Clearly Resolved / Lion AV Affiliate - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Based in St. Louis, covering the Midwest and the Southeast.
David Evans at 21st Century Calibrations Inc. - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Fairview Oregon based and Servicing all of Oregon / Washington and the Boise Idaho area.
Chad Billheimer at HDTVbyChadB.com - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Ohio/Virginia based - Tours to Texas, New York, Minnesota, Florida, Chicago, Baltimore and most areas in between.
Zygmunt Wojewoda at Perfect Home Theater - ISFccc [9G] - Chestnut Hill Massachusetts based.
Ken Whitcomb at Calibrations, Inc. - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Indianapolis Indiana based.
Eric Hedin at Core Control Systems - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Serving the New York Greater Capital Region.
Kevin McKee at Home Definition - ISFccc [8G] [9G] - Red Bank New Jersey based.
Glenn Zink at Video Calibration Services - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Laguna Niguel California based.
Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (San Francisco/Bay Area based).
Glen Carter at Home Theater Calibration - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California from Whittier.
Greta E Colgan at Beyond The Studs - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Wilmington Delaware based.
Michael Osadciw at The Highest Fidelity - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern Ontario Canada, Stoney Creek based (Call 905-730-5996).
William Powell at Alpha Video Systems - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Chattanooga Tennessee (Call 423-698-8618).
David Voncannon at D & E Associates - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California, Culver City based (Call 310-628-1170).
Richard Stokes at Finely Tuned - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Vancouver BC Canada.
Lee Gallagher at Advanced Audio Visual - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving the entire state of Arizona from Phoenix.
Frank Kondrot at Day 1 Services - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Orange Co. California from Laguna Hills.
Scott Schackel at Beeswing Audio Video - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Northern California from Redwood City.

*Do not calibrate the 9G Non-Elites, but these Professionals do calibrate the Elites:*
Jeff Meier at AccuCal - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours.


*EDIT:* Read Kevin Miller's "Pioneer PDP-6020FD calibration" Blog Post. 

*See the current list here:*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post14485443 



.


----------



## David Abrams

*Hello smolstre,*


We work on all of the Pioneer displays and have an office in Southern California. In the past, we have worked with Pioneer on the development of the software for their plasmas and have beta tested their software. We perform calibrations with and without activating the ISF menu based on what our clients desire.


If you would like, you can read more about our services at www.avical.com .


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14547010
> 
> 
> It requires a piece of software that is not authorized by Pioneer to set the gray scale. Knowing the issues of RS-232 and Microsoft Vista and previous issues with Pioneer sets and this type of interface I have no desire to leave a customer with problems.


*Hello Jeff,*


I am using the software with Windows XP Pro as Vista does have a significant amount of problems. That said, I have not found any problems using the Sencore, DataColor, or ControlCAL software with the Pioneer display devices over the years.


All the best,


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnyboy* /forum/post/14467964
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate a Mitsubishi WD-73835 in the Southern California area.
> 
> Thanks!!!


*Hi donnyboy,*


We work on those displays and would be happy to assist you. You can read more about our services at www.avical.com and by doing a search on the AVS Forum!










All the best,


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnyboy* /forum/post/14467964
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate a Mitsubishi WD-73835 in the Southern California area.
> 
> Thanks!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonlightmile* /forum/post/14545852
> 
> 
> Any recs in So Cal? Orange County area? My 151 is brand new. At what point do you calibrate?


*Hello moonlightmile,*


As Jeff mentioned, we do not do audio; however, we do have extensive experience with your display. If Jeff can't get to you, just let us know!


All the best,


Dave


----------



## smolstre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Abrams* /forum/post/14551798
> 
> *Hello smolstre,*
> 
> 
> We work on all of the Pioneer displays and have an office in Southern California. In the past, we have worked with Pioneer on the development of the software for their plasmas and have beta tested their software. We perform calibrations with and without activating the ISF menu based on what our clients desire.
> 
> 
> If you would like, you can read more about our services at www.avical.com .
> 
> 
> Good Pictures!
> 
> 
> Dave



What can you do on the Pio 6020? I've heard it's rather limited. Thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smolstre* /forum/post/14554008
> 
> 
> What can you do on the Pio 6020? I've heard it's rather limited. Thanks!



"*You will be able to achieve an identical grayscale compared to the Elite.*" - *D-Nice*


"*To be very honest, the 6020FD grayscale tracking is better than my Elite 1150 in Pure mode.*" - *D-Nice*


Here are some past posts that may help:


I think this is his first post about successfully saving some settings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14274100 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14300731 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post14305179 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post14290073 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14281581


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Abrams* /forum/post/14551827
> 
> *Hello Jeff,*
> 
> 
> I am using the software with Windows XP Pro as Vista does have a significant amount of problems. That said, I have not found any problems using the Sencore, DataColor, or ControlCAL software with the Pioneer display devices over the years.
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> 
> Dave



I've used Vista with a USB to Serial adapter many many times with Pioneer displays (and other displays and even fuel injection tuning devices) and never had any trouble at all. Works great.


----------



## Gixxer1

I don't suppose any of the reputable calibrators listing their services here would be willing to travel to "Thunder Bay, Ontario Canada" to calibrate a Pioneer Elite 111FD.


If so please PM me a price.


I may also be able to get a few other people interested in getting calibrations done so it is a more worthwhile trip.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gixxer1* /forum/post/14557746
> 
> 
> I don't suppose any of the reputable calibrators listing their services here would be willing to travel to "Thunder Bay, Ontario Canada" to calibrate a Pioneer Elite 111FD.
> 
> 
> If so please PM me a price.
> 
> 
> I may also be able to get a few other people interested in getting calibrations done so it is a more worthwhile trip.



My passport should still be at the ready from my trip to England 8 years ago...


Contact me directly -



Mr Bob


----------



## jackass414

Hey all,


I am currently looking to have my 50" 800u calibrated in East Lansing, Michigan.



If anyone is interested send me a PM with the cost for color, gamma, greyscale and basic brightness, contrast and sharpness as well.



Thanks,


Rick


----------



## moonlightmile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Abrams* /forum/post/14551877
> 
> *Hello moonlightmile,*
> 
> 
> As Jeff mentioned, we do not do audio; however, we do have extensive experience with your display. If Jeff can't get to you, just let us know!
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> 
> Dave



Dave,


Thanks. I had a great conversation with Jeff. Really nice guy. I am scheduled for late September.............


Looking forward to seeing my set-up dialed in!


All the best


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers71* /forum/post/14546293
> 
> 
> looking for someone to set up my pioneer 1150hd in Richmond Va. thanks



I'm here near Richmond right now. I could get it done for you this week.


----------



## Myth

looking for someone in northwest indiana...i'm three hours from indy and about hour and 45 from chicago


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Myth* /forum/post/14572396
> 
> 
> looking for someone in northwest indiana...i'm three hours from indy and about hour and 45 from chicago



I service that area (but not until after CEDIA).


Please PM me with your product info for specifics.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Myth* /forum/post/14572396
> 
> 
> looking for someone in northwest indiana...i'm three hours from indy and about hour and 45 from chicago



I will be in that area in November.


----------



## PARASITE

ahh does that mean you will be in champaign in november?


----------



## cmil1212

Radcliff, ky, near ft knox & louisville.


Mits 73-736.


Please PM if close to area soon..


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PARASITE* /forum/post/14574363
> 
> 
> ahh does that mean you will be in champaign in november?



Hopefully sooner.


----------



## PARASITE

Music to my ears!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PARASITE* /forum/post/14580325
> 
> 
> Music to my ears!



Poetic.


----------



## bossman11

Any ISF Calibrators in the Chicago area?? If so, please get a hold of me. I need my Samsung ln52a650 calibrated.


----------



## DroptheRemote

bossman,


I'm going to be in Chicago shortly. I've sent you a private message with more details and contact info.


----------



## captinkirk

Looking for someone in San Jose, CA


I have a 42PX80U


Thank-you in adavance


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captinkirk* /forum/post/14594320
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in San Jose, CA
> 
> 
> I have a 42PX80U
> 
> 
> Thank-you in adavance



SethS hasn't been active at AVS for a while but he lives in Santa Cruz so you are local to him.


Seth Schnable
http://www.avconsulting.us/ 
[email protected] 


David Abrams is in Southern California but he does tours up here several times a year.


David Abrams is very good too, and is based in LA.
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


Tell either one of them, or both of them that I said "Hi".


----------



## captinkirk

Thank-you I already e-mailed him. Told him you said hi


----------



## Juppers

I'm looking for a calibration for my RP CRT Sony. I'm in Lexington, KY. Anyone going to be in the area soon?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captinkirk* /forum/post/14594456
> 
> 
> Thank-you I already e-mailed him. Told him you said hi



You're welcome.


----------



## moose129

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a calibration. I need a calibrator for a Samsung HPS-5053 with a 20g PS3 and a Direct Tv DVR in Huntsville Alabama.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moose129* /forum/post/14605288
> 
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a calibration. I need a calibrator for a Samsung HPS-5053 with a 20g PS3 and a Direct Tv DVR in Huntsville Alabama.



moose,


You definitely want to get in contact with Walt Reardon at Coastal Calibration.

http://www.coastcal.com/ 
[email protected] 

(228) 385-6649

(228) 547-5318


----------



## moose129

Thanks I emailed them.


----------



## sbaqar

Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have an Panasonic TH58PZ800U.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbaqar* /forum/post/14609702
> 
> 
> Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have an Panasonic TH58PZ800U.



Gregg Loewen at Lion AV travels regularly to your area. He's one of the best...

http://www.lionav.com/mgreggloewen.php


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captinkirk* /forum/post/14594320
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in San Jose, CA
> 
> 
> I have a 42PX80U
> 
> 
> Thank-you in adavance



I do repairs and calibrations in SJ all the time.



Mr Bob


----------



## jofer

Hi everyone!


Looking to see if someone is available to calibrate my Pioneer 111 between October 15-17, 2008 (during my vacation from work).


I'm in Norfolk, Virginia.


Thanks.


Jofer


----------



## turbe

It looks like Tom Huffman and Chad Billheimer are in your area..


Tom doesn't enable the ISFccc Interface on the Pioneer Elites (he may if you hire him and this is what you want







), Chad does. Check this list for their contact information and for other Touring Calibrators:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269


----------



## jofer

Thanks Turbe.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juppers* /forum/post/14595732
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibration for my RP CRT Sony. I'm in Lexington, KY. Anyone going to be in the area soon?



I would do a great job for you. Please check out my website if interested.


----------



## scooper750

You can't go wrong with Chad B.


----------



## Juppers

Definately interested. Appointment request has been sent!


----------



## scooper750

Will be touring to Valdosta GA next month and Savannah GA in November. Now taking appointments for those tours. Feel free to PM or email me with questions or concerns.


----------



## baldino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbaqar* /forum/post/14609702
> 
> 
> Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have an Panasonic TH58PZ800U.



If you haven't already found someone, Tom Huffman did an excellent job on my TH50PZ800U. His website is linked below...

Tom Huffman


----------



## seascape

Any well known Calibrators in the Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas area with good experience calibrating a 50PZ800U Panasonic Plasma?


I would use Tom Huffman in a heartbeat, but unfortunately I don't think he does business in the Texas area (I could be wrong, but I think he's more North-East part of the US).


----------



## IHM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seascape* /forum/post/14695581
> 
> 
> Any well known Calibrators in the Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas area with good experience calibrating a 50PZ800U Panasonic Plasma?
> 
> 
> I would use Tom Huffman in a heartbeat, but unfortunately I don't think he does business in the Texas area (I could be wrong, but I think he's more North-East part of the US).



I am in Baton Rouge and I have calibrated several Panasonic 42 & 50PZ800U's. Gregg Loewen knows me, but don't believe anything he says, unless it is good.


Prather Warren ISF, ISF-C, THX 1 & soon to be THX video, HAA l & ll

Innovative Home Media

Baton Rouge, LA. 70820
www.ihmllc.com 

225 766-0885


----------



## scooper750

What's going on there Prather? Was good meeting you at THX training in Denver. Just wanted to let you know you're link in your signature is not correct. Should be dot net instead of dot com.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IHM* /forum/post/14695822
> 
> 
> I am in Baton Rouge and I have calibrated several Panasonic 42 & 50PZ800U's. Gregg Loewen knows me, but don't believe anything he says, unless it is good.
> 
> 
> Prather Warren ISF, ISF-C, THX 1 & soon to be THX video, HAA l & ll
> 
> Innovative Home Media
> 
> Baton Rouge, LA. 70820
> www.ihmllc.com
> 
> 225 766-0885


----------



## IHM

Sorry, I own that company also. Give me a call when you get a chance. 225 766-0885.


Prather Warren

Innovative Home Media
www.ihmllc.net


----------



## blove145

can anyone recommend a good calibrator in the nyc area that does video and audio?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blove145* /forum/post/14696950
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend a good calibrator in the nyc area that does video and audio?



I travel to that area.


----------



## avsjja

Need someone in Sarasota to calibrate a Panasonic TH50PZ800U. THX is very poor, washed out, dark


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hey AVSJJA

I will be in Sarasota (orlando and Miami) October 6-9th.

Shoot me an email or phone call and we can set something up.

Regards


Gregg
[email protected] 

201 232 3380


----------



## friendlyfeet2

I am looking for someone to calibrate a Samsung PN-50A550. Does anyone know of any calibrators in the midwest? I am in central Wisconsin about 3.5 hours from the twin cities or Milwaukee. Can anybody refer somebody with some positive experience/feedback?


thanks


----------



## Shadowknight

Looking for a calibrator in the Charlotte, NC area. Need a Sony 34xbr960 calibrated. Would prefer someone who can place magnets on the set to correct geometric distorition, but it's not a requirement. Will need antenna coaxial connection, HDMI, and component calibrated at minimum, and possible s-video/composite as well. I'm low on funds right now, so it would have to be done after the 15th of next month or after, though I would prefer to have the calbration to be scheduled sometime before the end of February.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Shadowknight,


I believe we have corresponded before, maybe 6 months or so ago. I get to the Charlotte area three times a year and should be back in December or January.


If you're interested in trying to set something up then, send me a PM.


----------



## chadmak09

hey duders,


about how much would it cost to get my pro-151FD calibrated ?


I definitly want the ISF modes engaged and calibrated to those modes instead of calibrating to pure mode.


Any idea what the average price of this would be?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadmak09* /forum/post/14705625
> 
> 
> hey duders,
> 
> 
> about how much would it cost to get my pro-151FD calibrated ?
> 
> 
> I definitly want the ISF modes engaged and calibrated to those modes instead of calibrating to pure mode.
> 
> 
> Any idea what the average price of this would be?



Here's a video calibration FAQ that will address your question about pricing, as well as others you may have:

http://www.isfforum.com/FAQs/cat/ISF...ration/33.html


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/14705157
> 
> 
> Would prefer someone who can place magnets on the set to correct geometric distorition, but it's not a requirement. ==.



You don't correct geometric distortion via magnets. Magnets on CRT necks are used for centering and astig realignment, and on the back of a DV CRT for picture purity, or white field uniformity.


Magnets on the back of a CRT are only for DVs, which inherently use a shadow mask to discriminate out the colors that hit the tri-color phosphor face. Not for monocolor triple gun setups, which don't use magnets at all on the backs of their monochromatic CRTs.


That's all magnets are used for. Not for geometric distortion.



Mr Bob


----------



## Shadowknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14708498
> 
> 
> You don't correct geometric distortion via magnets. Magnets on CRT necks are used for centering and astig realignment, and on the back of a DV CRT for picture purity, or white field uniformity.
> 
> 
> Magnets on the back of a CRT are only for DVs, which inherently use a shadow mask to discriminate out the colors that hit the tri-color phosphor face. Not for monocolor triple gun setups, which don't use magnets at all on the backs of their monochromatic CRTs.
> 
> 
> That's all magnets are used for. Not for geometric distortion.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



Huh. I've heard repeated claims that magnets would help with distortion on Sony TV's. Guess I'll just have to live with it


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/14709662
> 
> 
> Huh. I've heard repeated claims that magnets would help with distortion on Sony TV's. Guess I'll just have to live with it



Shadowknight, you are right. Magnets can do this. I and dozens of my customers can confirm it. Mr. Bob was talking about CRT rear projection TVs. Yours is the XBR960, right? That is a a direct view.

I service your area.
http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/display_t...irect_view.htm


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friendlyfeet2* /forum/post/14699448
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone to calibrate a Samsung PN-50A550. Does anyone know of any calibrators in the midwest? I am in central Wisconsin about 3.5 hours from the twin cities or Milwaukee. Can anybody refer somebody with some positive experience/feedback?
> 
> 
> thanks



I could do that in about 2 weeks. Please check my website for plenty of feedback!


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/14709984
> 
> 
> Shadowknight, you are right. Magnets can do this. I and dozens of my customers can confirm it. Mr. Bob was talking about CRT rear projection TVs. Yours is the XBR960, right? That is a a direct view.
> 
> I service your area.
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/display_t...irect_view.htm



I was actually talking about DVs as well. Guess I have never seen a DV that was so far off on its geometry that it would need something like spot magnets to change things in there on the geometry, tho spot magnets can be extremely useful if your purity is off, and are usually part of the factory purity alignment, on Sony DVs. If you have seen spot magnets glued or taped to the back of the flat expanse of the CRT actually used for geometry correction, Chad, please enlighten me! So far I have only seen that type of correction used for white field uniformity, or purity.


Now by "magnets" Shadowknight could be talking about the magnet rings on the neck, including the adjustable bar magnet for the horizontal screen placement on the blue, and possibly trimmer pots that also lend a hand, which the Mits's sometimes also have. Yes, those neck magnets need to be aligned just right for the picture to be its best but they are mostly magnet rings, not spot magnets. There are 1 or 2 sets of 2 rings that affect the purity - the white field uniformity - and another 2 sets of 2 rings each that do many things in there, including lots of the master RGB convergence. For purity you use white and the primary and secondary colors full field and filling your screen. Fully aligned purity is when all those colors appear full field as their only color, with no patches of other colorations messing them up.


For the structural alignment you use a fine grid pattern, at half contrast.


The mop-up on the convergence is in the sm, a big list of things in one of the menus that affect primarily the outer edges, but some of which also affect the entire pic.


ALL these things are interactive with each other, and yes you need somebody on the case who has already been there before, if you don't want them experimenting for the first time on your set on something that could justifiably be called 3 dimensional chess. The actual starting point on the setup is making sure the yoke is coherent on its horizontal plane relative to the CRT face, using rubber wedges glued in place for positioning the actual yoke! Fortunately that rarely needs revamping.


And all the warnings about marking where you started before changing anything, all need to be in full force here as well - not just in the sm for the value settings of each register, but also in marking where those magnet rings - and everything else that's movable in there - started at the factory. Or at the last alignment it may have had.


I usually find that the factory alignment of the CRT neck magnet rings doesn't need any attention, that they do a masterful job at the factory on it. Just like they do on the optical AND electrostatic focusing on their rear projection triple gun RPTVs, which also rarely need attention on their focusing later on in their lives. Sony is the ONLY brand I am able to say that about.


Occasionally tho, even on these, things have drifted off and need realignment. If you're lucky it's only the sm settings, which usually could use a lot of attention. If you're not lucky, it might need it all, esp. if you're encountering an unusually dedicated and zestful but inexperienced DIYer, who has completely messed it up in there! First confirmation of that is of course finding that the white glue on the magnet rings, immobilizing them, has been disturbed and they are nowhere near where the factory set them. If a pro has been in there improving things, they will usually not be far from the original factory settings, tho even that statement has its exceptions.


A fully aligned Sony XBR 960 DV is a wonder to behold, esp. if the color decoding has also been realigned to get rid of their inevitable factory installed red push - scrapping red push and restoring splendid and incredibly lifelike fully linear color rendition -












Mr Bob


----------



## Shadowknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/14709984
> 
> 
> Shadowknight, you are right. Magnets can do this. I and dozens of my customers can confirm it. Mr. Bob was talking about CRT rear projection TVs. Yours is the XBR960, right? That is a a direct view.
> 
> I service your area.
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/display_t...irect_view.htm



Yes, I have two of them. I used to have a 960 and a 910, but I gave the 910 to my mom this weekend and bought another 960 for the living room.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/14716489
> 
> 
> Yes, I have two of them. I used to have a 960 and a 910, but I gave the 910 to my mom this weekend and bought another 960 for the living room.



Wise selection choice -



Mr Bob


----------



## flyboygeo

Any calibrators in the Nashville, TN area?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboygeo* /forum/post/14725246
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Nashville, TN area?



I'll be available in Nashville in November.

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/Clearly-Resolved.html 


If you'd like more details, you can send me a private message.


----------



## flyboygeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/14725372
> 
> 
> I'll be available in Nashville in November.
> 
> 
> If you'd like more details, you can send me a private message.



You have a PM. Thx.


----------



## Shadowknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14716558
> 
> 
> Wise selection choice -
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



My mom used to use a 27" JVC in her office she got back in 1998 or before. The 910 always gave me a dim picture even after ISF calibration (due to anti-glare coating?) but it was a definite step-up compared to what she had.; giving it to her gave me a good excuse to upgrade







I got real lucky on the new 960, the guy sold it to me for $475 and threw in the custom stand for free!


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/14749998
> 
> 
> My mom used to use a 27" JVC in her office she got back in 1998 or before. The 910 always gave me a dim picture even after ISF calibration (due to anti-glare coating?) but it was a definite step-up compared to what she had.; giving it to her gave me a good excuse to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got real lucky on the new 960, the guy sold it to me for $475 and threw in the custom stand for free!



OMG, you stole that thing!












Mr Bob


----------



## Gregg Loewen

i have a 34xbr960 and matching stand that Ill sell for $475. Just come and get it.


----------



## Coyotes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/14751744
> 
> 
> i have a 34xbr960 and matching stand that Ill sell for $475. Just come and get it.



Gregg,

What's the price after the hurricane?


And, if I bought it could you toss in the shipping?


----------



## parkmad

I recently purchased a Panasonic TH-58PZ880U. I love the TV and am interested in getting it calibrated. Any ISF calibrators in the Vancouver, WA area that are familiar with this set?


----------



## turbe

David Evans covers Vancouver, WA. There's another that covers that area, I'll edit this Post later.


Check this list for his Contact info:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269


----------



## David Evans

Shawn-


Thanks for the referral.


----------



## David Evans

parkmad-


My name is David Evans and I'm an independent ISF Calibrator located in Portland, OR and have extensive experience with Panasonic plasma.


I sent you an PM with my contact info.


----------



## ElwayLite

Just had Gregg Loewen (Maine) from LionAv come to Williamsburg Virginia. Did a great job, would recommend him to anyone.



Edit: Just submitted my review for posting in the thread for calibration reviews.


----------



## DBMethos

Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm looking for anyone who would be able to do a professional cleaning/calibration in the Augusta, Georgia area. I tried using the ISF locator website, but the regional people that I e-mailed never responded back to me.


My TV is a Hitachi 57F510 RPTV (purchased around January '05) which has never been cleaned or professionally calibrated before (for shame!). I'd attempt the cleaning myself but I'm not exactly a handyman and don't want to damage the set, which I love very much. As far as the calibration goes, I've done about all I can do with it using the normal TV menu along with Digital Video Essentials. I'm interested in seeing what some Service Menu tweaking will do, but again I'm hesitant to do it myself. Personally I think it looks pretty darn great right now (especially when watching Blu-Ray on PS3), but I know it could be much better.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## turbe

DBMethos,


Contact Eliab (Avical), Gregg Loewen (Lion AV), Jeff Meier (Accucal)) Chad Billheimer (HDTVbyCHADB) or Doug Weil (Lion AV). They all do tours. Click HERE for Contact Information. Since Jeff's contact info is not on that list, his AVS username is: umr


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBMethos* /forum/post/14816235
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm looking for anyone who would be able to do a professional cleaning/calibration in the Augusta, Georgia area. I tried using the ISF locator website, but the regional people that I e-mailed never responded back to me.
> 
> 
> My TV is a Hitachi 57F510 RPTV (purchased around January '05) which has never been cleaned or professionally calibrated before (for shame!). I'd attempt the cleaning myself but I'm not exactly a handyman and don't want to damage the set, which I love very much. As far as the calibration goes, I've done about all I can do with it using the normal TV menu along with Digital Video Essentials. I'm interested in seeing what some Service Menu tweaking will do, but again I'm hesitant to do it myself. Personally I think it looks pretty darn great right now (especially when watching Blu-Ray on PS3), but I know it could be much better.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



DB,


I'm based in St. Louis, but travel to Georgia, including Augusta, every 3 or 4 months. I expect to be back in either December or January and I'd be happy to take care of you then as well as explain what all the adjustments are and how they make a difference.


I'm sending you a private message with my eMail address if you'd like more info or to discuss an appointment.


----------



## Symtex

I am about to take the plunge and hire a ISF certified calibrator to fix my beloved Hitachi 51F500 series. It's about 6 years old and never got setup by any professional before. My TV is been sitting on an 18 wheelers for the past 2 weeks accross canada (Moved from Montreal to Vancouver) and I believe that my existing oversance/convergence will only be worst once my TV arrive at destination.


I am hoping the tech I got in contact with is has dilligent and good as some of the post I have read in this forums. Like most RP CRT owner, I wouldn't trade my bulky set for anything in the world.


Wish me luck.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/14822143
> 
> 
> I am about to take the plunge and hire a ISF certified calibrator to fix my beloved Hitachi 51F500 series. It's about 6 years old and never got setup by any professional before. My TV is been sitting on an 18 wheelers for the past 2 weeks accross canada (Moved from Montreal to Vancouver) and I believe that my existing oversance/convergence will only be worst once my TV arrive at destination.
> 
> 
> I am hoping the tech I got in contact with is has dilligent and good as some of the post I have read in this forums. Like most RP CRT owner, I wouldn't trade my bulky set for anything in the world.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck.



Symtex,


One of the very best calibrators, Michael Chen, regularly organizes calibration tours to Vancouver. You can find more information about Michael and how to contact him here:

http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelchen.php


----------



## Symtex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/14822675
> 
> 
> Symtex,
> 
> 
> One of the very best calibrators, Michael Chen, regularly organizes calibration tours to Vancouver. You can find more information about Michael and how to contact him here:
> 
> http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelchen.php



Thanks for the heads up. I got in contact with Richard Stokes throught the ISF website. He seems very knowledgable and he is experienced with CRT set.


----------



## StretchMaK

I live in Warren Ohio and would like to get my Sony KDL 46z4100 LCD calibrated.


----------



## Chad B

StretchMaK, I could do that for you in about 3 weeks. Please see my website for plenty of feedback.


----------



## Juppers

ChadB calibrated my set a few weeks ago. Did a great job, especially since I had monkeyed it up real good.


----------



## pbassett

I live in the Chicago's western suburbs (Bolingbrook) and would like to have my Mitsubishi WS-65813 calibrated.


The picture is great but there is a small vertical overscan that is noticeable during ABC College Football games. The row at the top of the screen, above the score row, is not visible.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbassett* /forum/post/14845526
> 
> 
> I live in the Chicago's western suburbs (Bolingbrook) and would like to have my Mitsubishi WS-65813 calibrated.
> 
> 
> The picture is great but there is a small vertical overscan that is noticeable during ABC College Football games. The row at the top of the screen, above the score row, is not visible.



For overscan reduction, I highly recommend shimming the CRT array up towards the mirror by 1.5-2" on a 65" set. This exposes more of your CRT face to the screen, and makes it unnecessary for massive sm movements in H and W on your images. It does require a full workup of focusing, geometry and convergence after that, but when I did my 73" by 1.5", after the full workup was redone it allowed me to sit a full 2' closer to my set. I went from watching it at 10' away to 8' away, eyes to screen - a 20% increase in picture size.


Definitely well worth a little extra effort!


My thanks to Owen for that little tidbit! He did it on his Hitachi, and it did the same amount of improvement on that one as well. When I heard about it I tried it on mine and have never looked back.


I tried the 1.5" distance on somebody else's 55" Mit and it worked just as well. Sometime soon I plan to add half an inch to the shimming in all 4 corners on mine, and do the workup all over again.












Mr Bob


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbassett* /forum/post/14845526
> 
> 
> I live in the Chicago's western suburbs (Bolingbrook) and would like to have my Mitsubishi WS-65813 calibrated.
> 
> 
> The picture is great but there is a small vertical overscan that is noticeable during ABC College Football games. The row at the top of the screen, above the score row, is not visible.



I'll be in Orland Park tomorrow and could probably work you in later in the day.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## pbassett

Thanks Ken,


I posted a request to your website with directions. Look forward to seeing you Sunday.


Pete


----------



## viper43

I have plenty of hours on my 60 inch Pioneer Elite Kuro now and am ready to go to the next level.


Who is a good calibration person in Bellevue, Wa, anyone know of someone reliable?


thanks


----------



## kutlow

Looking for a top notch calibrator in the Montgomery Alabama area for the new JVC RS20 projector that I have ordered. Can someone refer me


Equipment list


Dennon 4308 ci

jvc rs20

panamorph uh480 anamorphic lens

Dalite 1.3 gain screen 55 x 132

buying either Sony bdp s550 or the Pioneer 05


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viper43* /forum/post/14894194
> 
> 
> I have plenty of hours on my 60 inch Pioneer Elite Kuro now and am ready to go to the next level.
> 
> 
> Who is a good calibration person in Bellevue, Wa, anyone know of someone reliable?
> 
> 
> thanks



I suggest you contact *David Evans*, he's up in Washington 7-8 times a year and he does have ControlCAL so he can enable/calibrate the ISFccc Interface.


See this list for his Contact Info:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow* /forum/post/14896477
> 
> 
> Looking for a top notch calibrator in the Montgomery Alabama area for the new JVC RS20 projector that I have ordered. Can someone refer me
> 
> 
> Equipment list
> 
> 
> Dennon 4308 ci
> 
> jvc rs20
> 
> panamorph uh480 anamorphic lens
> 
> Dalite 1.3 gain screen 55 x 132
> 
> buying either Sony bdp s550 or the Pioneer 05



I suggest you contact someone on the following list or contact Jeff Meier/umr (who's not on that list yet):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269


----------



## Symtex

So I got the ISF calibrator this weekend. He did a very good job of adjusting 6500k Grey scale and color adjustement. I was also told that my TV didn't require any cleaning of some sort and the 5% overscan my TV is normal and should not be adjusted . I was a little suprise.


So is it worthed to have someone else over ?


My TV is as Hitachi 51F500 Chasis DP23


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/14902431
> 
> 
> So I got the ISF calibrator this weekend. He did a very good job of adjusting 6500k Grey scale and color adjustement. I was also told that my TV didn't require any cleaning of some sort and the 5% overscan my TV is normal and should not be adjusted . I was a little suprise.
> 
> 
> So is it worthed to have someone else over ?
> 
> 
> My TV is as Hitachi 51F500 Chasis DP23



I can agree with the 5% overscan, but I haven't seen a CRT RPTV that didn't benefit from cleaning the lenses and sometimes, the mirror........ Opening the TV to clean also gives access to the electronic and mechanical focus.


----------



## Symtex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/14902696
> 
> 
> I can agree with the 5% overscan, but I haven't seen a CRT RPTV that didn't benefit from cleaning the lenses and sometimes, the mirror........ Opening the TV to clean also gives access to the electronic and mechanical focus.



We did open the front panel and he took a quick glance at the lens/mirrors and claim that no cleaning was necessary. I find it suprising since it has never been clean in 5 years. I have read alot of Mr Bob post regarding RP CRT and I am perplex that my set doesn't require a cleaning.


Nonetheless, this ISF calibrator seems to be very reluctant in doing anything but color/grey scale adjustment. He was using sencore.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/14902754
> 
> 
> We did open the front panel and he took a quick glance at the lens/mirrors and claim that no cleaning was necessary. I find it suprising since it has never been clean in 5 years. I have read alot of Mr Bob post regarding RP CRT and I am perplex that my set doesn't require a cleaning.
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, this ISF calibrator seems to be very reluctant in doing anything but color/grey scale adjustment. He was using sencore.



This is typical of lots of ISF calibrators who have ONLY the ISF training under their belts. Very few know anything about CRT tech and what it REALLY takes to do it right, esp. if they joined up with ISF only recently, as ISF has its hands full teaching what it does teach and doesn't teach anything about CRT tech and what its needs are. There is a whole image structure set of parameters that have to be aligned on CRT tech, that have nothing to do with grayscale and colorations. Awhile back on this thread I put out the request for CRT qualified calibrators to chime in, and a whole bunch did.


To see how dirty your set's optics really are, you have to be in a dark room, and use a very strong flashlight and shine it onto the lenses FROM THE SIDE. And the mirrror, same way.


There's no way 5 years of ionized dust, soot, and other gritty particulates are not coating your optics with their now-matted-down blanket of bleck. The 30KV takes care of that. In cleaning this highly image-compromising stuff off your optics, special practices have to be employed, to not scratch or scuff the glossy and extremely fragile plastic surfaces of the lenses. The mirror is also front surface, not glass in front.


If you want to see how bad it really gets, take the back off the unit with it unplugged, and put a streak in the dust that's coating your flyback transformer - the one with all the thick red wires sprouting out of it. If you use your finger to make that swipe on the body of the transformer, it will come back blackened with the stuff.


I usually lick my finger - a different one...! - and carefully draw a happy face in the lenses, for nonbelievers, with very bright program material on. That makes it show up really good. And on the mirror - I just touch the back of a finger knuckle to the mirror, and presto there's a black mark in the gray. Shine your flashlight from the side onto that and you'll see what I'm talking about.



5% overscan is not too bad. 4% is better, but you could live with 5%. If you are having scores and onscreen graphics cut off at the top or bottom, tho, chances are it's more than 5%.


HD, with games and scores and such, is much more sensitive to o'scan than DVD. But o'scan is irritating, even on DVD. The 6% that Mit states it has on all its CRT RPTVs is HUGE. The difference between 4% and 6% is huge, and reigning it in is a handful, but well worth doing.



Mr Bob


----------



## Symtex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14911256
> 
> 
> This is typical of lots of ISF calibrators who have ONLY the ISF training under their belts. Very few know anything about CRT tech and what it REALLY takes to do it right, esp. if they joined up with ISF only recently. There is a whole image structure set of parameters that have to be aligned on CRT tech, that have nothing to do with grayscale and colorations. A few pages ago I put out the request for CRT qualified calibrators to chime in, and a whole bunch did.
> 
> 
> To see how dirty your set's optics really are, you have to be in a dark room, and use a very strong flashlight and shine it onto the lenses FROM THE SIDE. And the mirrror, same way.
> 
> 
> There's no way 5 years of ionized dust, soot, and other gritty particulates are not coating your optics with their now-matted-down blanket of bleck. The 30KV takes care of that. Special practices have to be employed, to not scratch those extremely fragile and glossy plastic-surface lenses.
> 
> 
> If you want to see how bad it really gets, take the back off the unit with it unplugged, and put a streak in the dust that's coating your flyback transformer - the one with all the thick red wires sprouting out of it. If you use your finger to make that swipe on the body of the transformer, it will come back blackened with the stuff.
> 
> 
> I usually lick my finger and draw a happy face in the lenses, for nonbelievers. With very bright program material on. And on the mirror, I just touch the back of a finger knuckle to the mirror, and presto there's a black mark in the gray. Shine your flashlight from the side onto that and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob




That makes so much sense. Back in the day i used to repair some old CRT monitor and you just brought back memory. I know exactly what you are referring too.


I strongly believe that this type of work should be handle by professional. You wouldn't call a plumber to do an electrician job. I will see you in 2009 Robert !


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/14911333
> 
> 
> That makes so much sense. Back in the day i used to repair some old CRT monitor and you just brought back memory. I know exactly what you are referring too.
> 
> 
> I strongly believe that this type of work should be handle by professional. You wouldn't call a plumber to do an electrician job. I will see you in 2009 Robert !



I'll be ready -












Mr Bob


----------



## Symtex

Now the only thing left to decide is : Which movie are we going to watch after ? lol !


----------



## tkocareli

new to the website.

any recomendations for WIllow Grove PA?


----------



## gedalneil

Anyone have an in home calibration served up by one of the "big box vendors" and you are not too happy? I came across this interesting blog from Kevin Miller who is recognized nation wide as one of the leaders in Calibration. This read is a bit edgy, but he seems to be telling the truth about the quality he has been seeing in the field. http://www.tweaktv.com/the-kevin-mil...ice-alone.html


----------



## DroptheRemote

tkocareli,


I don't know of any local calibrators in your area, but Gregg Loewen of Lion AV regularly works the East Coast from his base in Maine, so I would suggest you check in with him.

www.lionav.com 


If Gregg is not coming to your area in the near term, here's a link with a couple of other touring calibrators:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...nsylvania.html


----------



## 1080p!

I too am located in Southeastern PA. Not far from Willow Grove, PA so I along with tkocareli would be interested if any of you out there are coming to this area.


----------



## rrock1

Looking for calibration on a Pioneer Pro 150FD running through a Denon 2807. I'm in Park City UT, (30 min from Salt Lake). Anyone touring this area?


----------



## DroptheRemote

rrock1,


The only local calibrator I know can be found at the following link:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...tah/ratio.html 


Outside of Utah, Doug Blackburn, who's based in Colorado and is a reviewer for Widescreen Magazine, and he tours regularly to your area.

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...heatriCAL.html 


Likewise, David Abrams of Avical, tours regularly to Utah and he is well-known and well-respected:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...ah/Avical.html


----------



## turbe

1080! and rrock1, check this LIST (also, Jeff Meier who is not on that list yet).


EDIT: beat me by seconds..


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkocareli* /forum/post/14949145
> 
> 
> new to the website.
> 
> any recomendations for WIllow Grove PA?



I could do yours and 1080p!'s in about 3 weeks if that will work for both of you.


----------



## David Abrams

*rrock1,*


As Doug mentioned, I do get to your area from time to time. I believe I just saw an email come my way from you. I'll respond promptly!










Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## Lifted03Silverad

Im looking for a calibrator in the central california area. MOdesto,stockton, fresno, sacramento


email me at [email protected]


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lifted03Silverad* /forum/post/14955088
> 
> 
> Im looking for a calibrator in the central california area. MOdesto,stockton, fresno, sacramento
> 
> 
> email me at [email protected]



Lifted,


Here's a list of several California-based calibrators. Some of these should be able to help you out:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...alifornia.html


----------



## turbe

Another not on that list is:

Robert Busch at Busch Home Threater


----------



## mdhubiquitous

Hello, noob here. I will be receiving a new HL61A750 (Samsung 750series, 61inch, led phatlight DLP RPTV) on Tuesday. I am in Houston, TX and will eventually be looking to have a professional calibration done on the set, the PS3's BD player, and whatever HD service provider's equipment I end up having.


Likely, I will not yet have an audio system in place as I am spending what available money I have on the HDTV, a PS3, and an upgrade to either HD cable or satellite. So, I am looking for someone you people would recommend in Houston that is willing to simply do a calibration on the TV without requiring audio calibration services being purchased as well. I am sure that if I am satisfied with the tv calibration that I will be willing to use the same service for audio calibration as well when I can afford to do so.


An recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdhubiquitous* /forum/post/14984390
> 
> 
> Hello, noob here. I will be receiving a new HL61A750 (Samsung 750series, 61inch, led phatlight DLP RPTV) on Tuesday. I am in Houston, TX and will eventually be looking to have a professional calibration done on the set, the PS3's BD player, and whatever HD service provider's equipment I end up having.
> 
> 
> Likely, I will not yet have an audio system in place as I am spending what available money I have on the HDTV, a PS3, and an upgrade to either HD cable or satellite. So, I am looking for someone you people would recommend in Houston that is willing to simply do a calibration on the TV without requiring audio calibration services being purchased as well. I am sure that if I am satisfied with the tv calibration that I will be willing to use the same service for audio calibration as well when I can afford to do so.
> 
> 
> An recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your assistance.




I will be in your area in December.


----------



## ukycats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/14952787
> 
> 
> I could do yours and 1080p!'s in about 3 weeks if that will work for both of you.



Chad


Do you travel to the Ashland, KY area?


BTW, I sent a message through your website.


Thanks


Bruce


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ukycats* /forum/post/15005878
> 
> 
> Chad
> 
> 
> Do you travel to the Ashland, KY area?
> 
> 
> BTW, I sent a message through your website.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Bruce



Yes, that's not too far from me. I may be able to make it early next week.


----------



## dabear35

Has anyone calibrated the new pz800-58inch tv's? How much of a difference to the THX setting did it make? Does anyone calibrate tv's in the Hattiesburg, MS area?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Dabear

I am will be in your area in mid December.

Email me if I can be of service to you.

Regards


Gregg
[email protected]


----------



## dabear35

I like the THX setting of the pz800; however it is a bit dim for my taste. Will calibration increase the light output and correct this problem of being slightly too dim?


----------



## Ron50

I'm looking for recommendations on a calibrator in the Long Island, NY area preferably someone with experience on a Samsung PN58A550.


Thanks.


Ron


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15025314
> 
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations on a calibrator in the Long Island, NY area preferably someone with experience on a Samsung PN58A550.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



Here is one with a very good reputation.


Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab at AVS)

http://www.avical.com 
[email protected]


----------



## turbe

Actually, you listed Jeff Meier's website , Eliab's website is www.avical.com










Others to consider are:

Kevin Miller at http://www.isftv.com/ 

Eric Hedin at http://www.corecontrolsystemsllc.com/


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15027706
> 
> 
> Actually, you listed Jeff Meier's website , Eliab's website is www.avical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others to consider is Kevin Miller: http://www.isftv.com/
> 
> Eric Hedin at http://www.corecontrolsystemsllc.com/



Thanks for spotting that.


----------



## turbe












I didn't spot (and you didn't either) my bad grammar:



> Quote:
> Others to consider is


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15027983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't spot (and you didn't either) my bad grammar:



We beter qwit whil were behind.


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15025314
> 
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations on a calibrator in the Long Island, NY area preferably someone with experience on a Samsung PN58A550.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ron



Hi Ron,


I get to LI often and am quite familiar with your display. Please email me at [email protected] or call me at 908-531-7028.


BTW, thanks to all the guys that recommended me.










Eliab


----------



## listener

Home Theatre Design and Calibration Services.

Proudly serving the Vancouver Lowerland, Fraser Valley and Vancouver Island.

ISF, HAA Level II Guru, THX Level II

[email protected]


----------



## daskrabs

I'm looking for help calibrating my Panny TH-42PZ85U. I live in the Philly area. Anyone that can help, please PM. Thanks


----------



## tuskenraider

Anyone coming through the Chicagoland area that would calibrate a Sony KP-51WS510 RPTV I would appreciate a PM, thanks.


----------



## turbe

daskrabs and tuskenraider, check this LIST 


Chad Billheimer tours Chicago


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Ron,


I too am both local to you and very familiar with your set. I am in Queens so L.I. is not an issue. If you want more information on my services please email me at [email protected] or call me at 718-274-0236. Thanks to Turbe for the plug!


Best,


----------



## bd6675

Anyone know of an ISF Calibrator in the Boston, MA area? Specifically the Salem, MA area. I am looking to get a Samsung PN50A650 and would like some guidance getting the picture settings just right.


Thanks,


BD6675


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd6675* /forum/post/15083523
> 
> 
> Anyone know of an ISF Calibrator in the Boston, MA area? Specifically the Salem, MA area. I am looking to get a Samsung PN50A650 and would like some guidance getting the picture settings just right.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> BD6675



These calibrators all do tours in your area.


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

*Local to your area.*


Gregg Loewen (Gregg Loewen)
http://www.lionav.com/services.php 
[email protected]


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys


Htw...actually I dont "tour" the Boston area. I provide local service to the area (every 1-3 weeks, depending on my class room schedule).


----------



## GeorgeAB

This guy sounds like he just wants free advice.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/15084762
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> 
> Htw...actually I dont "tour" the Boston area. I provide local service to the area (every 1-3 weeks, depending on my class room schedule).



That's even better.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd6675* /forum/post/15083523
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a Samsung PN50A650 and would like some guidance *getting the picture settings just right*.



The owner's thread for the TV you buy is the best place to get advice about settings. Hiring a professional calibrator is the best way to get the most out of your HDTV. From what I've read, the PNxxA650 does benefit from calibration.


----------



## bd6675

Thanks for the replies.


BD6675


----------



## stevedawg85

Is this the wrong place to ask? but.... How much do these calibration services cost?


I live in Clear Lake (Houston) and just got a Sony 52W4100.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

It all depends on the calibrator. For a typical flat panel you're looking around $400-$500. As with anything, you get what you pay for. I would recommend calling a few calibrators and asking what services they perform, experience level and equipment that is utilized.


This is a good starting point:
http://www.imagingscience.com/isf-trained.cfm


----------



## PrISM

Anyone have any recommendations for calibrators in the MD/DC/NoVA area? I live in Anne Arundel county.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrISM* /forum/post/15112994
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for calibrators in the MD/DC/NoVA area? I live in Anne Arundel county.



I'll be there in a week, and I go there about once every 2 months. My website has lots of feedback on my work.


----------



## keeway

I just had my Sony 60A3000 set and onkyo 805 receiver calibrated by Bill at coastcalibration.com. after Bill was completed I could not believe the difference from the old settings and new, i pulled out a few BD discs and watched them and i saw little details that i have never seen before and the depth of the picture was amazing (almost 3D







). anyone in the socal area i would highly recommend his services without hesitation.


Thanks again Bill....



James Lee


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabear35* /forum/post/15024065
> 
> 
> I like the THX setting of the pz800; however it is a bit dim for my taste. Will calibration increase the light output and correct this problem of being slightly too dim?



I know exactly what you mean... there's something about that THX mode that just never looks right. Even though the panel produces plenty of light, when it is in THX mode, images seem dim and maybe a bit flat. The biggest improvement you get from calibrating the 800U models is improvement of the grayscale (which makes the color temperature reasonably accurate). THX-mode Gamma measures 1.9 at low luminance levels on the 800U and 2.3 at high luminance levels (and about 2.1 in the mid-tones) - there are no controls that allow adjustment of gamma so it is what it is. Ideally, you'd want to see gamma measure the same at all luminance levels. That gamma measurement is the only thing that looks unusual about the 800U THX mode - not sure if that can account for that dim/flat characteristic of the THX mode or not.


The contrast control controls how bright the panel is. I generally set panel displays to 25-35 fL for viewing in a dark room. The 800U can be made quite a bit brighter than that - and while THX mode does get brighter with higher contrast settings, you still get the impression that the image is flat and dim. I've tried using 35 and 40 fL on THX mode and the picture still has that same "feeling" (that the image is dim and flat) even though the measurments clearly show the test pattern (window patterns from a signal generator) are brighter.


I would think that a manufacturer has to intentionally make the gamma do what it does on the 800U - it may be their attempt to have more detail visible in low luminance areas while maintaining a good "snap" in higher luminance areas - but it just doesn't work in this application (if it's gamma that's making the picture look the way it does).


----------



## dabear35

Hmm... Interesting. Thanks Doug for the input. How much of a difference did it make to the display when you calibrated it? Did it improve the dim or flat look at all?


Also, have any other calibrators had success improving this tv by calibrating the thx setting?


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabear35* /forum/post/15156052
> 
> 
> Hmm... Interesting. Thanks Doug for the input. How much of a difference did it make to the display when you calibrated it? Did it improve the dim or flat look at all?
> 
> 
> Also, have any other calibrators had success improving this tv by calibrating the thx setting?



A I said, the same dull/flat/dim feeling exists in THX mode before and after calibration. Is there a difference in degree before and after... not to me, but I don't own one so not sure what an owner would say.


Calibration imporoves grayscale (which makes a noticeable difference) and everyone of these I've done, the primaries and secondaries are more accurate after calibration even though there are no adjustments for them - purely luck. But the degree of improvement in primary and secondary accuracy is difficult or impossible to detect with the eye - easy to see with a meter though.


----------



## advantix00

dont know if someone already posted it but anyone certified in the st. petersburg, fl area other than geek squad?


----------



## BenJF3

Just wanted to ask if there are any "true" ISF calibrators in the Utica/Rome/Syracuse area or Central NY in general. I just bought a 1080p HC6500 and BestBuy tried selling me an ISF Calibration for $250 (which they have on sale now for $215). Now, knowing what I know about BB and their Geek Squad prices ($149 to program a Harmony remote!) This seems way off for an actual ISF Calibration using the necessary equipment to get a D6500 image. If any one does and would like to get me a quote, I'm considering this once I finish my room. Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advantix00* /forum/post/15180072
> 
> 
> dont know if someone already posted it but anyone certified in the st. petersburg, fl area other than geek squad?



Gregg Loewen of Lion AV travels regularly to Florida. Here's a link to the Lion AV web site, where you can make contact for more information, and Gregg's eMail address.

www.lionav.com 
[email protected]


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15185877
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if there are any "true" ISF calibrators in the Utica/Rome/Syracuse area or Central NY in general. I just bought a 1080p HC6500 and BestBuy tried selling me an ISF Calibration for $250 (which they have on sale now for $215). Now, knowing what I know about BB and their Geek Squad prices ($149 to program a Harmony remote!) This seems way off for an actual ISF Calibration using the necessary equipment to get a D6500 image. If any one does and would like to get me a quote, I'm considering this once I finish my room. Thanks.



Dave Hancock covers Syracuse. I'm not clear on how far outside the city he goes, but I think he is probably your best bet.

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...e-Hancock.html 


Also, here's an additional listing of other independent New York state calibrators that might be helpful:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../New-York.html


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15185877
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if there are any "true" ISF calibrators in the Utica/Rome/Syracuse area or Central NY in general. I just bought a 1080p HC6500 and BestBuy tried selling me an ISF Calibration for $250 (which they have on sale now for $215). Now, knowing what I know about BB and their Geek Squad prices ($149 to program a Harmony remote!) This seems way off for an actual ISF Calibration using the necessary equipment to get a D6500 image. If any one does and would like to get me a quote, I'm considering this once I finish my room. Thanks.



I travel to that region and will return in March. My pricing is at www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm . I also do audio with the video which is very important for home theater. Design and equipment selection advice are part of this service as well. Projection systems are easy to get wrong.


I just purchased the seating for my own theater yesterday for my new home. Hopefully, my projector will make it here fairly soon.


----------



## BenJF3

Thank You for the reference!


----------



## John2325

Hi!


I am looking for a good ISF certified calibrator in Indianapolis area, Indiana to calibrate my new Pioneer Kuro Elite 151FD. I have already done a 155 hours with the break-in disc recommended by D-Nice. I will appreciate your help.


Thanks


----------



## Chad B

I'd be happy to do it. Please see my website for plenty of enthusiastic testimonials.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John2325* /forum/post/15199793
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> I am looking for a good ISF certified calibrator in Indianapolis area, Indiana to calibrate my new Pioneer Kuro Elite 151FD. I have already done a 155 hours with the break-in disc recommended by D-Nice. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Chad is fully able to calibrate your 151FD's ISFccc Interface, Ken Whitcomb is also in your area... Please check out this *LIST* for contact info (Chad's contact info is on the list too)..


----------



## optiks

Any calibrators in montreal canada?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John2325* /forum/post/15199793
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> I am looking for a good ISF certified calibrator in Indianapolis area, Indiana to calibrate my new Pioneer Kuro Elite 151FD. I have already done a 155 hours with the break-in disc recommended by D-Nice. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks



John, I sent you a PM regarding this.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## John2325

Thank you guys!


----------



## kutlow

I will be receiving the new JVC RS 20 very soon. How many hours should I burn the bulb before considering a professional calibration? I am in the Montgomery Al area.


----------



## JamE55

Looking for a well recommended "true" ISF calibrator in the Los Angeles area.


Unit is a Sony KDL-55XBR8.


Pls PM me.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/15340255
> 
> 
> Looking for a well recommended "true" ISF calibrator in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> 
> Unit is a Sony KDL-55XBR8.
> 
> 
> Pls PM me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.



David Abrams, Frank Kondrot, Gregg Loewen, Jeff Meier, David Voncannon, Glen Carter and Helmut Kaczmarek.


Check this LIST out for contact info.


----------



## jerryray

Any personal recommendations for a Calibrator in the NY 11364 area?


I have a PRO-111FD


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/15349043
> 
> 
> Any personal recommendations for a Calibrator in the NY 11364 area?
> 
> 
> I have a PRO-111FD



I will be there in mid to late Jan. I am equipped with ControlCAL.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/15349043
> 
> 
> Any personal recommendations for a Calibrator in the NY 11364 area?
> 
> 
> I have a PRO-111FD



Kevin Miller lives about 10 miles away from you. He can be contacted at [email protected] 



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/15349043
> 
> 
> Any personal recommendations for a Calibrator in the NY 11364 area?
> 
> 
> I have a PRO-111FD



You already know about *Chad Billheimer* and *Kevin Miller* (both can activate and calibrate the PRO-111FD's ISFccc Interface ), both with plenty of experience.


Here are other Pros that cover that area: *Eliab Alvarez de la Campa*, *Eric Hedin* and *Jeff Meier* (*Kevin McKee* in NJ may also).


Check this LIST for contact info.


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/15349043
> 
> 
> Any personal recommendations for a Calibrator in the NY 11364 area?
> 
> 
> I have a PRO-111FD



The PRO-111FD is the single most impressive display that I've ever owned (over 35 in the last 9 years!). Great choice.










You cannot go wrong with any of the calibrators recommended. I too service your area on a weekly basis being as I'm in your neck of the woods. At Avical, we've created several different calibration packages for the 9G Elites. Please email me at [email protected] if you're interested in knowing more about them.


Thanks, happy holidays, and good luck.










Eliab


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Jerryray,


I concur with Eliab completely. I did two more Elite calibrations this past weekend implementing ISF ccc, andd they are the best flat panels money can buy. I am literally in your backyard. Please email me at [email protected] if you want more information on my service. Thanks!


----------



## umr

The current Pioneer Elites are wonderful. I should have my 151FD up and running along with my RS20 by next week. It is a wonderful world for great home theater at this time.


I will be in the NY/NJ area in March and offer both audio and video calibration to complete the home theater experience.


----------



## DroptheRemote

FYI --


I have a loyal, long-time client who recently moved from St. Louis to Chicago who needs some immediate post-holiday calibration attention after completing his new home theater over the weekend.


As a result, I'm going to be in the Chicago area next Monday Dec 29 and Tuesday, Dec 30 and because this is an otherwise one-off, one-client trip, I thought I'd drop you a note here to see if anyone else would be interested in scheduling a calibration while I'm in the area. I'll be waiving travel fees.


I'm coming from St. Louis, so in addition to the Chicago area, so I could also combine this with one or two stops in northern and/or central Illinois.


FWIW, in addition to the normal calibration toolkit, I am also equipped with the ControlCAL tools needed to calibrate current Pioneer Elite and non-Elite plasmas, and also possess the software tools required for activating ISF Day/Night modes on previous model Elites.


If you're interested, please call ASAP at 314-495-2993 or eMail me (doug [at] clearlyresolved.com).


----------



## wassupdud21

any calibrators in the AZ area . im in tucson


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wassupdud21* /forum/post/15356641
> 
> 
> any calibrators in the AZ area . im in tucson



Check with: Michael Hamilton, Lee Gallagher and Jeff Meier.


Contact Info available HERE .


----------



## wassupdud21

thanks alot. is that who you have used for your set


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wassupdud21* /forum/post/15357036
> 
> 
> thanks alot. is that who you have used for your set



Not me personally (I'm giving you specific names in that area).. here are Owners Calibration Reports:

Reports 1 Link - Pioneer Specific

Reports 2 Link 


I hope that helps..


----------



## wassupdud21

i have a 42 lg60 that im trying to get calibrated


----------



## Lee Gallagher

I service the Tucson area and I have experience with your LG set.

Feel free to visit my website and drop me a line if you would like to make an appointment.


----------



## wassupdud21

is there anyway i can make an appointment. and how much do you charge


----------



## Mr Bob

Due to an ice storm in Portland OR, worst since '68, my plans on flying up there today have been changed to the 28th. I will be up there till Jan. 2.


I will also be at CES in January arriving a day or 2 early and staying a day or 2 afterwards. So if you are in or around Vegas and want a cal done, I'm there.


I am prioritizing saving every Pioneer Elite CRT RPTV - all brands of CRT RPTVs, really - I can right now, but am also in touch with Shawn - Turbe - over equipping up for the 9Gs upon request. I know that flat panels are the wave of the future, and at some time in the future I know I will have ONLY those to do, but for now I want to dedicate myself to saving and tricking out all the CRT triple-guns I can, whether RPTV or front projection.


For now, if anyone needs their Pioneer Elite 510/610/710 restored from the intermittencies that are plaguing them right now - also many of the x20 series - I have been 100% successful in saving those units from certain eventual death via my comprehensive resoldering process of their problematic PS boards. All the ones I have resoldered have brought their sets back to 100% stability and a full and useful life again, and on a permanent basis. You can send me the boards or have me in for servicing your set on location, in which case I can also do a complete calibration and cleaning for you. I currently have 5 boards awaiting my loving attention as we speak, having been sent from all parts of the continent.


If you want more information on this totally remedyable malady plaguing the '99-2000 CRT Elite series, go to this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...402397&page=53 



Weather permitting, I will be in Portland from the 28th to Jan. 2, and in any event will be in Vegas at CES time.



Mr Bob


----------



## Farooq Siddiqui

Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have a Sim2 D80E.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farooq Siddiqui* /forum/post/15383888
> 
> 
> Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have a Sim2 D80E.



I will be in your area in March and also work on audio to give you the best home theater experience.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farooq Siddiqui* /forum/post/15383888
> 
> 
> Any one in Northern Virginia area (greater Washington DC)? I have a Sim2 D80E.



You can read owner reviews using the link at the bottom of my post.


----------



## z33allme

Any tech's in San Antonio,TX. Looking to get my samsung 8 series calibrated..


----------



## Lee Gallagher

All calibrators are not created equal. With Advanced Audio Visual, you will receive the finest calibration services in the state of Arizona.


My name is Lee Gallagher and I am a full-time Professional Video Calibrator. I offer full scale calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, LCD, Plasma, LCoS and DILA.


Calibration equipment that is utilized includes Colorfacts Professional, CalMAN color analyzer software, gretagmacbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer, Sony PVM-96 D65 optical comparator, and Sencore’s VP403C HD test pattern generator. I support ISFccc and ControlCal, enabling calibrations for all Pioneer plasma displays. Test discs include Digital Video Essentials (DVD and HD DVD), AVSHD 709, AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark (DVD and Blu-Ray) and the HDTV Calibration Wizard by Monster and the ISF.


I am an ISF and THX Certified Professional Display Calibrator. I have attended Joe Kane’s Advanced Color Space Class and have completed factory authorized training on Samsung DLP, Brillian LCoS, Colorfacts Professional and Ideal-Lume bias lighting.


I have, and continue to, receive extensive training and have a great deal of professional experience in the customer service industry. My goal to you, the customer, is to provide not only an accurate, calibrated display, but to provide exceptional customer service that you expect and deserve.


----------



## jerryray

Lets see if I understand what I have available to me after a calibration.


2 additional modes Day, night?


I use a Denon 3808 AV unit so all my inputs go through the Denon.

Perhaps I could use day for DTV and night for Bluray.

My Room does not get too much Sun.


What I am curious about is once I choose one of these settings I will not be able to adjust any of the normal brightness,color settings?


I typically use Standard or Optimum. Lately I have seen some content that has to much chroma and I have had to set color to -5.


I think if this happens after the cal because of program content I will not be able to change chroma without jumping out of day night.


Does this sound correct?


TIA


----------



## turbe

The 9G Elites can have up to 3 ISFccc memories per Input (isf Night, isf Day and isf Auto).


The ISFccc memories settings are separate from each other and the standard AV Selections. Many have the ISFccc memories calibrated and Pure (you can easily make changes in the Pure Setting though it's global for all Inputs). To edit the ISFccc settings, you would need ControlCAL which some users do have even when they have their display Professional calibrated (one example HERE ).


Your Calibrator can discuss the options with you.


This may help answer some questions: Understanding the Pioneer 9G ISFccc Interface 


Here is a LIST of Professionals who can activate and calibrate your Pioneer's ISFccc Interface.


----------



## romavictor

does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on? it never did that before i upgraded the damn thing and paid 100 bucks for it. it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback. when i go into the denon 3808 menu and turn the dynamic eq off. the problem goes away.


----------



## adidino

Anyone servicing the NY/NJ area?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/15417289
> 
> 
> Anyone servicing the NY/NJ area?



Greetings,


Contact Kevin Miller, Eliab Alvarez de la Campa, Jeff Meier, Chad Billheimer, Eric Hedin and Kevin McKee.



Check this LIST for contact info..


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys


Turbe, I not only service New England, I also service the entire East coast including NJ NYC, Long Island, Philly, and DC. This is in addition to regular servicing of Florida and Southern California.


Regards


Gregg


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/15417289
> 
> 
> Anyone servicing the NY/NJ area?



I live in your neck of the woods.







Please email me at [email protected] and I'll forward you the calibration details.


Thanks and Happy New Year!


Eliab


----------



## Monitorman

Hi adidino,


I also serve your area. i am in NYC. For more information on my services email me at [email protected] . Happy Holidays!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/15421532
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> 
> Turbe, I not only service New England, I also service the entire East coast including NJ NYC, Long Island, Philly, and DC. This is in addition to regular servicing of Florida and Southern California.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Gregg



Ok, that wasn't clear to me.. I'll make sure to include you as well..


----------



## Jrunr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loves2watch* /forum/post/11582154
> 
> 
> Does anyone offer services in the El Paso, TX/Las Cruces, NM area?



I am in the same area! Someone PLEASE pm me if you are in this area and able to calibrate my plasma tv.


Thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *z33allme* /forum/post/15390522
> 
> 
> Any tech's in San Antonio,TX. Looking to get my samsung 8 series calibrated..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jrunr* /forum/post/15431220
> 
> 
> I am in the same area! Someone PLEASE pm me if you are in this area and able to calibrate my plasma tv.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Contact Milton Krueger, Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier. *EDIT:* not Jeff


Check this LIST for their Contact Info.


----------



## AVCal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *romavictor* /forum/post/15411543
> 
> 
> does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on? it never did that before i upgraded the damn thing and paid 100 bucks for it. it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback. when i go into the denon 3808 menu and turn the dynamic eq off. the problem goes away.



The only time we have seen the AVR3808 go into protection is when the power supply voltage drops lower than expected.

This usually occurs when there is a shorted speaker, causing the amp section to draw more current than the power supply can produce.

HOWEVER...we have seen whats happening in your case.

I'm gonna bet that the subwoofer amp and the receiver are powered from the same plug (or room circuit), and theres not enough current to run both.

For a test, run an extension cord from another room and use it to power the subwoofer.

That's the 1st test.

Lots more to try, but lets start with the easy one.


John Polk

Audio Video Calibrations

Houston, Texas


----------



## Jrunr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15431456
> 
> 
> Contact Milton Krueger, Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier.
> 
> 
> Check this LIST for their Contact Info.



Unfortunately, Houston is NO WHERE NEAR El Paso...


----------



## turbe

Both Chad and Jeff tour (meaning, they travel) and I think Milton covers areas outiside Houston... Jon Polk (post above yours above) and Milton are in the same Company.

*EDIT:* not Jeff


----------



## tony_nsc

It looks like some folks are heading to Las Vegas for CES this winter. If anyone has experience calibrating a Sammy LED DLP (HL67a750) -- or simply thinks they can do a damn fine job -- send me a PM when you get a chance. Initially, I was thinking of having Best Buy do the work, but now I'm starting to have reservations. It's probably worth the extra money to have a seasoned professional on the job . . .


Cheers!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15434316
> 
> 
> Both Chad and Jeff tour (meaning, they travel) and I think Milton covers areas outiside Houston... Jon Polk (post above yours above) and Milton are in the same Company.



I will not travel to El Paso anymore.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony_nsc* /forum/post/15434321
> 
> 
> It looks like some folks are heading to Las Vegas for CES this winter. If anyone has experience calibrating a Sammy LED DLP (HL67a750) -- or simply thinks they can do a damn fine job -- send me a PM when you get a chance. Initially, I was thinking of having Best Buy do the work, but now I'm starting to have reservations. It's probably worth the extra money to have a seasoned professional on the job . . .
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I'm sure you will be getting contacted very soon..












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/15434372
> 
> 
> I will not travel to El Paso anymore.


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony_nsc* /forum/post/15434321
> 
> 
> It looks like some folks are heading to Las Vegas for CES this winter. If anyone has experience calibrating a Sammy LED DLP (HL67a750) -- or simply thinks they can do a damn fine job -- send me a PM when you get a chance. Initially, I was thinking of having Best Buy do the work, but now I'm starting to have reservations. It's probably worth the extra money to have a seasoned professional on the job . . .
> 
> 
> Cheers!



David Abrams will be in Vegas during CES and is extremely familiar with Samsung DLPs. You may want to email him at [email protected] to see if he can fit you in.


Good luck!


Eliab


----------



## Eliab

*Hello all,*


For those living in Texas, David Abrams will be performing a Texas-only tour in early May. Anyone interested in reserving a slot should contact him at [email protected] .


Thanks and Happy New Year!


Eliab


----------



## jsteinhauer

I've reached the point of desperation. Anyone other than the Geek Squad that will go just up the shore from Duluth Minnesota? I have a Sony 55XBR8.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsteinhauer* /forum/post/15450668
> 
> 
> I've reached the point of desperation. Anyone other than the Geek Squad that will go just up the shore from Duluth Minnesota? I have a Sony 55XBR8.



I go there periodically and may be able to do it in mid Feb. I was just there about 2 months ago.


----------



## rick216

Hi all,

Any calibrators in the Bay Area? Looking to have a 150fd calibrated.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick216* /forum/post/15452496
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Any calibrators in the Bay Area? Looking to have a 150fd calibrated.



These calibrators do tours to the Bay Area on a regular basis.


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected]


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Chuck Williams is a partner in LionAV and lives in SF. He is 2nd to none and local to you.

[email protected]


----------



## jsil

+1

He just finished calibrating my Pan ax200u.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick216* /forum/post/15452496
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Any calibrators in the Bay Area? Looking to have a 150fd calibrated.



In addition to the ones Posted above, Robert Busch and Scott Schackel are local to that area.



Check this LIST for the Professional Calibrators that are Licensed to use ControlCAL and can activate and calibrate your Display's ISFccc Interface.


----------



## SES

Rick216,


I'm an ISF certified calibrator based in Redwood City and can help with your Pioneer. Contact me for more information.


Thanks,

Scott
[email protected] 
www.beeswing.com


----------



## chadmak09

Looking for a good calibrator in the Huntsville Alabama area.

Anyone know of any?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadmak09* /forum/post/15455977
> 
> 
> Looking for a good calibrator in the Huntsville Alabama area.
> 
> Anyone know of any?



D-Nice may, Jeff Meier, Chad Billheimer, Gregg Loewen may and Doug Weil may (see below)...


Check this LIST for contact info:




Doug Weil is doing a Tour in nearby States:


Tues, Jan 6 - Knoxville


Wed-Fri, Jan 7-9 - North Carolina


Sat-Sun Jan 10-11 - South Carolina


Mon-Tues Jan 12-13 - Nashville


Wed Jan 14 - Memphis


Thurs Jan 15 - NE Arkansas


----------



## midlifez

Since Steve Martin is not doing calibrations any longer, does anyone know of a good contact for the DFW Dallas Ft. Worth Texas area?


Would like to get my Sony VPL VW-50 calibrated.


Thanks!


Also.. any comments on the calibration that the Best Buy Geek Squad does?


and...


Not sure how to address this one.. The media room shares a wall with a bedroom my wife uses as an office. It is the same wall that the screen is on and has 3 in wall speakers. Of course when watching a movie she can hear every word and vibration which drives her nuts. Any suggestions to reduce this without tearing down the wall? Would having an insulation company spray the foam insulation into the wall help?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midlifez* /forum/post/15463221
> 
> 
> Since Steve Martin is not doing calibrations any longer, does anyone know of a good contact for the DFW Dallas Ft. Worth Texas area?
> 
> 
> Would like to get my Sony VPL VW-50 calibrated.



Try Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier and Milton Krueger (not sure if Milton will travel to Dallas or not).


Check this LIST for contact info.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midlifez* /forum/post/15463221
> 
> 
> Since Steve Martin is not doing calibrations any longer, does anyone know of a good contact for the DFW Dallas Ft. Worth Texas area?
> 
> 
> Would like to get my Sony VPL VW-50 calibrated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also.. any comments on the calibration that the Best Buy Geek Squad does?
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> Not sure how to address this one.. The media room shares a wall with a bedroom my wife uses as an office. It is the same wall that the screen is on and has 3 in wall speakers. Of course when watching a movie she can hear every word and vibration which drives her nuts. Any suggestions to reduce this without tearing down the wall? Would having an insulation company spray the foam insulation into the wall help?




Not using in wall speakers would be a plus along with adding insulation. Possibly different in walls like James could help as well.


I will be in your area in April.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midlifez* /forum/post/15463221
> 
> 
> Not sure how to address this one.. The media room shares a wall with a bedroom my wife uses as an office. It is the same wall that the screen is on and has 3 in wall speakers. Of course when watching a movie she can hear every word and vibration which drives her nuts. Any suggestions to reduce this without tearing down the wall? Would having an insulation company spray the foam insulation into the wall help?



Insulating the wall will do very little to quiet the bedroom. Using in-wall speakers was probably the worst possible thing you could have done. If you can't or won't undo that error (and use speakers that stand free in the room), the only way you will get good isolation in the bedroom is to build a second wall inside the bedroom... a wall that does not contact the wall to the theater room. You want to use specialized products to attach drywall to this new wall... using screws in the drywall will compromize the isolation effect of the wall. You want to use at least 2 layers of drywall on each side of the new wall, and you want those layers separated from each other with a non-resonant adhesive (no screws again). You also want to completely seal the theater room wall so sound can't escape up into the spaces between ceiling joists allowing it to travel into the bedroom ceiling. Even more effective would be building a cinderblock wall between the theater room and bedroom, then putting a stud wall on the bedroom side in a manner where the studs don't touch the the cinderblock wall.


Insulation is not as effective as double or triple layers of drywall (5/8" minimum for each layer) with non-resonant adhesive holding the layers together. If you build a second wall in the master bedroom... adding insulation will help... A LITTLE, but using proper construction and materials (layers and non-resonant adhesive) will be more effective.


The only real "poor mans" solution would be to use 2 or more layers of drywall with non-resonant adhesive on the bedroom side. Overlap drywall joints so you don't have joints in the same places in multiple layers... also seal the joints with the non-resonant adhesive. You will still need to seal the top and sides of the theater room wall or sound will still get to the bedroom through the ceiling or sidewalls (or floor if that applies). If the bedroom and theater room share heating/cooling ducts a LOT of sound will transmit through those... the only fix is to replace metal duct work with fiberglass lined ducts... and that's especially effective if a few 90 degree turns can be placed between the theater room ducts and bedroom ducts can be introduced.


This is a big topic that is not easily solved with quick fixes. Done RIGHT (with an appropriate budget), you could potentially be listening to the theater room at 95 dB SPL levels with little or nothing getting to the bedroom. If that's not an option, your best solution is multi-channel headphones.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midlifez* /forum/post/15463221
> 
> 
> Not sure how to address this one.. The media room shares a wall with a bedroom my wife uses as an office. It is the same wall that the screen is on and has 3 in wall speakers. Of course when watching a movie she can hear every word and vibration which drives her nuts. Any suggestions to reduce this without tearing down the wall? Would having an insulation company spray the foam insulation into the wall help?



First, you should install/create a barrier behind/around the in-wall speakers and any other outlets/holes in the wall, both sides, then, consider installing a full barrier in the wall of the theater, no sense of disturbing the office.... Stopping the sound from passing to the other side of the wall is the best defense, it is more difficult to control it once it pass to the other surface of the wall.


Here is some information:
Information 
STC Info 
products


----------



## scayt

Looking for an excellent calibrator for Hit 51S500 in the Atlanta area


----------



## Jeremyd5

I am looking for a good calibrator for my Panasonic PZ800U. I am located in Oelwein, IA. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jerryray

I have read some settings that have been posted by users after their calibrations.


I see some sharpness settings are at -15 or in that area.


That looks terrible when I set my sharpness to anything below 0.


DO the ISF sharpness levles match the standard user sharpness controls?


The last thing I want is to get a calibration where the calibrator leaves my set with the sharpness toned down.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/15492029
> 
> 
> I have read some settings that have been posted by users after their calibrations.
> 
> 
> I see some sharpness settings are at -15 or in that area.
> 
> 
> That looks terrible when I set my sharpness to anything below 0.
> 
> 
> DO the ISF sharpness levles match the standard user sharpness controls?
> 
> 
> The last thing I want is to get a calibration where the calibrator leaves my set with the sharpness toned down.



All displays handle sharpness differently, some minimum, some zero, some in between. You really need to adjust with the proper test pattern.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/15492097
> 
> 
> All displays handle sharpness differently, some minimum, some zero, some in between. You really need to adjust with the proper test pattern.



Right. A real good one is the blocks from the DVE IRE windows, esp. the close to darkest ones. Watch for the crispest vertical edge you can get, without creating a false edge to it.


This is from Craig Rounds, from his white paper on his mod involving replacing and adjusting the trimmer cap on the CRT socket boards, can't take credit for it myself -



b


----------



## skinnhc

Looking for a Calibrator near the Naples,Fl area for a Samsung LED DLP. Thanks


----------



## Colt45joe

please, can somebody recommend a good calibrator for my Mitsubishi 65" CRT HDTV WS-65819 in the Los angeles area? looking at David Abrams' site (avical.com), it looks like he doesnt do CRT...


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colt45joe* /forum/post/15513406
> 
> 
> please, can somebody recommend a good calibrator for my Mitsubishi 65" CRT HDTV WS-65819 in the Los angeles area? looking at David Abrams' site (avical.com), it looks like he doesnt do CRT...



Mr Bob (AVS name) lives in the Bay Area, and probably travels to Southern California. PM him.


----------



## APpolo69

Someone Near Québec city(Canada)?












Bye


----------



## GqMagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colt45joe* /forum/post/15513406
> 
> 
> please, can somebody recommend a good calibrator for my Mitsubishi 65" CRT HDTV WS-65819 in the Los angeles area? looking at David Abrams' site (avical.com), it looks like he doesnt do CRT...



Theres one 3 posts up from your question, Glen Carter.


----------



## Colt45joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GqMagic* /forum/post/15521964
> 
> 
> Theres one 3 posts up from your question, Glen Carter.



aha... thank you.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skinnhc* /forum/post/15503641
> 
> 
> Looking for a Calibrator near the Naples,Fl area for a Samsung LED DLP. Thanks



I will be in Naples next month. I have had great success with that product.


----------



## skinnhc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/15523325
> 
> 
> I will be in Naples next month. I have had great success with that product.



Perfect I filled out the reservation form on the AccuCal website. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colt45joe* /forum/post/15513406
> 
> 
> please, can somebody recommend a good calibrator for my Mitsubishi 65" CRT HDTV WS-65819 in the Los angeles area? looking at David Abrams' site (avical.com), it looks like he doesnt do CRT...



I specialize in CRT tech, and would love to completely dial in your set, including the new CRT array shimming mod that I do for these sets, sharpening them up even more. And the Craig Rounds ee mod, if your set is so equipped. And red push eradication, using sm regs, the I2C interface, or PerfectColor. And the all-important image structure...


etcetcetc... I do it all, for CRT triple-gun sets, whether rear or front firing, doesn't matter. I do 'em all.


See my thread telling about that called Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV! here -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15535509 


On page 139 of that thread you'll find some of the latest shots from my own personal WS 73517, from the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show.


The LA-SF Bay Area is a well traveled corridor, extremely cheap to fly. I fly out of OAK. Contact me directly, please, not by pm.


Sorry to not have hopped on this sooner, but I have been in Vegas at CES since Wednesday, have not had time to breathe till now. Won't be gone from Vegas and home again till Wednesday coming up -



b


----------



## ltd76gold

Been out of the loop for a bit, pounding the beat at a retail seller of HT gear. Tough on the feet, way too easy on the brain.


I'm now retired from that and will be spending more time one again with calibrations in the field.


I hope to be able to answer your questions on the latest gear as I've had hands on experience with all fixed pixel displays and projectors from,


Sony

Mitsubishi

Toshiba

Panasonic

Pioneer

Visio

Runco

Samsung

And others


My experience with these new displays has found that while most have improved vastly from just a few years ago, all will benefit with calibration.


Glad to be back!


Doug k


----------



## AVCal

We are finally getting to clear out some old gear, and I know there's a calibrator out there (or even a wanna be) that would like a great back-up HD pattern generator.

Sencore couldn't take it in trade when we got our new VP403c, so now our Quantum Data 802b is out in the open market.

If theres any interest, please go look at the listing on eBay...


Thanks in advance


----------



## AVCal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVCal* /forum/post/15558510
> 
> 
> We are finally getting to clear out some old gear, and I know there's a calibrator out there (or even a wanna be) that would like a great back-up HD pattern generator.
> 
> Sencore couldn't take it in trade when we got our new VP403c, so now our Quantum Data 802b is out in the open market.
> 
> If theres any interest, please go look at the listing on eBay...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Here's the link directly to the HD pattern generator listing on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=180320284642


----------



## barry728




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos1965* /forum/post/14530611
> 
> 
> what about the HL67A750?
> 
> how well does it calibrate?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scooper750* /forum/post/14530884
> 
> 
> The A750s should calibrate very well. The A650s which are bulb based calibrates Very well so I don't see why the A750 wouldn't. For anyone who has had BB do a calibration on these sets, I am curious to know if they did a full CCA calibration or if the simply adjusted RGB cuts/gains. Reason I ask is I am sure these particular sets exceeds their alloted time for calibration when done properly.




Any other opinions on the Samsung HL67A750 DLP? I am thinking of getting one of these. Any expert calibrators in southern California on these sets and how much would it cost?


----------



## Lee Gallagher

David Abrams http://www.avical.com/


----------



## like.no.other.

Can someone give me an estimate of calibration on KDS-50A2000 in Los Angeles area?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/15588385
> 
> 
> Can someone give me an estimate of calibration on KDS-50A2000 in Los Angeles area?



You may want to contact: *David Abrams, Frank Kondrot, Jeff Meier, Helmut Kaczmarek, David Voncannon, Glen Carter, Glenn Zink and/or Gregg Loewen.
*

Check this LIST for their Contact Info.


I will notify them of your request.


----------



## midlifez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Blackburn* /forum/post/15475219
> 
> 
> Insulating the wall will do very little to quiet the bedroom. Using in-wall speakers was probably the worst possible thing you could have done. If you can't or won't undo that error (and use speakers that stand free in the room), the only way you will get good isolation in the bedroom is to build a second wall inside the bedroom... a wall that does not contact the wall to the theater room. You want to use specialized products to attach drywall to this new wall... using screws in the drywall will compromize the isolation effect of the wall. You want to use at least 2 layers of drywall on each side of the new wall, and you want those layers separated from each other with a non-resonant adhesive (no screws again). You also want to completely seal the theater room wall so sound can't escape up into the spaces between ceiling joists allowing it to travel into the bedroom ceiling. Even more effective would be building a cinderblock wall between the theater room and bedroom, then putting a stud wall on the bedroom side in a manner where the studs don't touch the the cinderblock wall.
> 
> 
> Insulation is not as effective as double or triple layers of drywall (5/8" minimum for each layer) with non-resonant adhesive holding the layers together. If you build a second wall in the master bedroom... adding insulation will help... A LITTLE, but using proper construction and materials (layers and non-resonant adhesive) will be more effective.
> 
> 
> The only real "poor mans" solution would be to use 2 or more layers of drywall with non-resonant adhesive on the bedroom side. Overlap drywall joints so you don't have joints in the same places in multiple layers... also seal the joints with the non-resonant adhesive. You will still need to seal the top and sides of the theater room wall or sound will still get to the bedroom through the ceiling or sidewalls (or floor if that applies). If the bedroom and theater room share heating/cooling ducts a LOT of sound will transmit through those... the only fix is to replace metal duct work with fiberglass lined ducts... and that's especially effective if a few 90 degree turns can be placed between the theater room ducts and bedroom ducts can be introduced.
> 
> 
> This is a big topic that is not easily solved with quick fixes. Done RIGHT (with an appropriate budget), you could potentially be listening to the theater room at 95 dB SPL levels with little or nothing getting to the bedroom. If that's not an option, your best solution is multi-channel headphones.



I bought some of the Dynamat En-Wall product, installed for the 3 in wall speakers in the shared wall between the media room and the bedroom my wife uses as an office. I never expected them to completely abate the noise but figured any little bit would help. For $40 or so per box they cannot be beat! With normal volume the sound in her office is almost not noticeable. Still a small bit of bass but definitely not annoying as it was before. Very pleased!


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/15588385
> 
> 
> Can someone give me an estimate of calibration on KDS-50A2000 in Los Angeles area?


*Greetings,*


I would be happy to provide you a quote directly, or if you would like to view our services along with pricing feel free to visit www.avical.com .


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I will be in Oklahoma City the week of February 23, and will be there the entire week. If anyone is interested in a THX video calibration, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/15620693
> 
> 
> I will be in Oklahoma City the week of February 23, and will be there the entire week. If anyone is interested in a THX video calibration, please do not hesitate to contact me.



I know of a customer in OK but he wants a ISFccc calibration on a Pioneer 9G and requires the Professional to have ControlCAL.


----------



## guitarman0909

Any Calibrators near Youngstown Ohio? If so please PM a price to ISF calibrate a panny th58pz800u.


Thanks


Dave


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarman0909* /forum/post/15631976
> 
> 
> Any Calibrators near Youngstown Ohio? If so please PM a price to ISF calibrate a panny th58pz800u.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dave



Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier cover your area. Check this LIST for their contact info.


----------



## karlw56

any calibrators in the Seattle,Wa area ?, i have mits 60735 1 month old.


----------



## jamsys

Looking for someone to do a calibration on a Zenith 1200Pro (barco Cine8) I am in the northern sub's of Chicago


Scott


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/15642721
> 
> 
> any calibrators in the Seattle,Wa area ?, i have mits 60735 1 month old.



Dave Evans, David Abrams and Michael Chen cover Seattle.


See this LIST for their contact info.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamsys* /forum/post/15643391
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to do a calibration on a Zenith 1200Pro (barco Cine8) I am in the northern sub's of Chicago
> 
> 
> Scott



Check with Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier and Doug Weil. See the List I linked in my post above.


----------



## David Evans

*David Evans / 21st Century Calibrations Inc.*

Servicing: Oregon and Washington.


David Evans is the President/CEO of 21st Century Calibrations Inc., which has been providing professional calibration services since 2005 full time. Though just starting his own company in 2005, David was no novice to the calibration services. He has been involved in the industry since 1995 mastering his craft and perfecting his skills in order to provide exceptional service to every client he services. Since starting his own business, David has calibrated for heads of the Technology Industry, the Audio Video Industry, Hollywood, and multiple professional and personal clients in Oregon, Washington and Idaho.


David's aptitude, knowledge and exceptional work ethic have earned him the ability to be an Assistant ISF Instructor for the Pacific Northwest Region. He has also been a Sencore Beta Tester since 2006. David is an active member of several professional forums. He is a Calibrator and Forum Moderator for tweaktv.com and a active member of the isfforum.com. David also works as a mentor to new calibrators in the industry. David Evans / 21st Century Calibration Inc. works with 20 different A/V Dealers and Electronic Manufactures, where he offers full Consultation and Calibration Services. Currently David has been working with Optoma Technology, Inc.

*David Evans / 21st Century Calibration Inc. offers Calibration and Consultation Services for all types of Home Theater Audio and Video devices.*

*Video Reference Test / Calibration Equipment*


Konica Minolta CS-200 (Chroma Meter)


Progressive Labs C-5 with software (Tristimulus Color Analyzer)


ControlCal - 8th / 9th Gen Pioneer Elite plasma


9th Gen Pioneer Non Elite plasma


Sencore - CP6000 (ColorPro Color Analyzer)


Sencore - ACP6500 (Auto Calibration Pro)


Sencore - VP403CSH (VideoPro Multimedia Video Generator)


Sencore - accuGray DC14


DataColor - ISF C3 interface for Pioneer Elite (Pre Kuro)


Sony - PVM96 ( D65 Reference Video Monitor)


Numerous test and reference DVDs

*Audio Calibration Equipment*


Sencore DAG5161 SoundPro Digital Audio Generator


Sencore SP295C SoundPro Audio Analyzer


Sencore MX299 SoundPro Microphone Multiplexer


Sencore Acoustic Calibration Report Software


THX Room Mode Calculator Software


TerraLink 2.2 Calibration Software


AVPro Audio Suite Reporting/Calibration Software



David Evans


971-404-4372

[email protected] 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 

www.21stcc-isf.com


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15643761
> 
> 
> Dave Evans, David Abrams and Michael Chen cover Seattle.
> 
> 
> See this LIST for their contact info.


*Hello turbe,*


Thank you for the referral. Yes, I do cover the Washington area and currently have my next trip planned for mid April. For more details please visit our website at www.avical.com or email me directly at [email protected] .


Thank you,


Dave


----------



## asiandude

Hello,


I am seeking a calibrator for my Samsung LED DLP RPTV in the Houston Texas area. If there are any doing a tour that passes through the Houston area...I would really appreciate a notice.


Thanks


Dan


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asiandude* /forum/post/15656267
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am seeking a calibrator for my Samsung LED DLP RPTV in the Houston Texas area. If there are any doing a tour that passes through the Houston area...I would really appreciate a notice.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dan



Here are two:


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected]


----------



## $mitty

Any calibrators located in or around Charlotte, NC?


I went thru a few of the pages on this thread and couldn't find anything. If not, could someone possibly recommend the best way to find someone? Thanks!


----------



## hammer136

Does anyone know anyone in the philly DE MD area please let me know.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *$mitty* /forum/post/15665804
> 
> 
> Any calibrators located in or around Charlotte, NC?
> 
> 
> I went thru a few of the pages on this thread and couldn't find anything. If not, could someone possibly recommend the best way to find someone? Thanks!


 www.isfforum.com


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer136* /forum/post/15672452
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anyone in the philly DE MD area please let me know.



Greta E Colgan at Beyond The Studs - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Wilmington Delaware based.

Tom Huffman - Washington D.C. and Maryland/Virginia suburbs.

Gregg Loewen at Lion AV - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - New England and Eastern Seaboard down to the greater DC area, Florida, Las Vegas, Los Angeles and San Diego.

Chris Eberle at Precision Video - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving New York Metro, Westchester, Hudson Valley, Albany, New Jersey, Connecticut and Eastern Pennsylvania.

Eliab Alvarez de la Campa at Avical - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (NY metro based).

Jeff Meier at AccuCal - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DE, FL, GA, HI, IA, IL, IN, KS, LA, MA, MD, ME, MO, MS, NC, NJ, NV, NH, NY, OK, OH, PN, RI, SC, TN, TX, VA, WI, WV).


Check this LIST for contact info


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer136* /forum/post/15672452
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anyone in the philly DE MD area please let me know.



I service the area almost weekly.








Please visit our *website* to gather more information on the types of services that we offer and to read client *testimonials* .


Thanks and good luck!


Eliab


----------



## fcbuff

Looking for help in Ft Collins.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcbuff* /forum/post/15688433
> 
> 
> Looking for help in Ft Collins.



I will be in the area in May.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcbuff* /forum/post/15688433
> 
> 
> Looking for help in Ft Collins.



Along with Jeff Meier (umr), Doug Blackburn covers that area also:

Doug Blackburn at dB theatriCAL - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Colorado and surrounding States from Colorado Springs.
Jeff Meier at AccuCal - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DE, FL, GA, HI, IA, IL, IN, KS, LA, MA, MD, ME, MO, MS, NC, NJ, NV, NH, NY, OK, OH, PN, RI, SC, TN, TX, VA, WI, WV).


----------



## gsRt5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15431456
> 
> 
> Contact Milton Krueger, Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier. *EDIT:* not Jeff
> 
> 
> Check this LIST for their Contact Info.



Anyone in the san antonio area or are these the ones to get ahold of?


----------



## fcbuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15689008
> 
> 
> Along with Jeff Meier (umr), Doug Blackburn covers that area also:
> 
> Doug Blackburn at dB theatriCAL - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Colorado and surrounding States from Colorado Springs.
> Jeff Meier at AccuCal - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DE, FL, GA, HI, IA, IL, IN, KS, LA, MA, MD, ME, MO, MS, NC, NJ, NV, NH, NY, OK, OH, PN, RI, SC, TN, TX, VA, WI, WV).



Jeff will be touring in May and my Pio 151 should be well broken in by then


----------



## mbresee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/15523325
> 
> 
> I will be in Naples next month. I have had great success with that product.



I have a 58pz800u and live in Naples. Have you had success with that product also? If so, I'll go ahead and sign up.


Thanks!


----------



## quicksilver

Owner of a Panasonic TH-58pz800u in Wichita, Ks. Anyone coming to this area within the next month or so?


----------



## bozee3

Owner of a Hitachi 65f59 in Saint Joseph MO looking for a calibrator. Just 50 min N of Kansas City MO. Any help would be appreciated, Jeff Meier already told me no.


----------



## jrdrennan

looking for a isf person in the bowling green ky,nashville tn area


----------



## dtowntke

looking for the upper peninsula of michigan


----------



## baddgsx

 http://www.attunedservices.com/ 


If anyone is looking for a great ISF calibrator for audio and video in all of Connecticut, Western Massachusetts and Eastern New York.


----------



## Godwire

Looking for set-up and ISF calibration of NEC 8" CRT projector and Lumagen HDP video processor in Maryland.


----------



## jamsys

Looking to Calibrate my Zenith 1200Pro (Barco Cine8)


Please contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Chad B

I do CRT FP's. I am a G70/Lumagen HDP owner myself. I service both Maryland and Chicago; I will be in Chicago later this month.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Shawn Byrne (SierraMikeBravo) formerly a lead designer with Erskine Group, now providing theater design work through Quest Acoustical Interiors www.questai.com serving all theaters world wide. I am an atmospheric scientist by trade, and thus, am well grounded in mathematics, physics and the equations used in acoustics and wave motion. 


We offer full featured design services as well as acoustic analysis' and treatment strategies which include renderings using professional CAD software. 

Quest Layout

Theater Design threads:

Man of Steel Theater
Curve Frenzy
Coal Creek
The Hanger Theater
The Salt Mine
Down Under Theater Mk II
Better Late Than Never Build Thread
New Atmos Theater


Reviews

Review 1
Review 2 Post #470 in the thread
Review 3 Post #153 in the thread

Certifications:

CEDIA Certified Professional EST II
THX Certified Professional Video Calibrator
Home Acoustics Alliance (HAA) Level I Certified
HAA Level II Audio Guru Certified
HAA Level III Design Certified

Equipment used:

*Video Calibration*
CalMan Professional 3.7/4.6/2019
X-Rite i1 Pro 2 Spectrophotometer
Spectracal C6 Select
Quantum Data 780 THX Version Handheld HDMI Analyzer
Murideo 6A 4K/HDR

*Design*
TurboCAD Professional v.2016 Platinum
MATLAB v.7 for acoustic software design
AV Pro Software

*Audio Calibration*
Sencore SP495 EX
AudioControl CM 145 Type I Mic
AudioControl CM 20 Type II Mic (4)
Sencore MX399
Sencore DAG5161
SoundPro Link
RS-95 Acoustic Software
iAudioInterface 2
Studio 6 Digital Software Suite

www.questai.com

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Godwire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/15712934
> 
> 
> I do CRT FP's. I am a G70/Lumagen HDP owner myself. I service both Maryland and Chicago; I will be in Chicago later this month.



Chad will you be in Maryland this month? Looking to get my NEC 8" CRT and Lumagen processor calibrated. Also interested in audio calibration as well.


----------



## captclueless

I am looking for a calibrator in or near Loves Park, Illinois.


Any around?


----------



## DroptheRemote

captclueless,


I travel to Chicago regularly and will be back there at the end of February. If you'd like to discuss in detail your interest in calibration, you can give me a call on 314-495-2993.


In the meantime, you can read more about my background and experience here:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/Clearly-Resolved.html


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Godwire* /forum/post/15721394
> 
> 
> Chad will you be in Maryland this month? Looking to get my NEC 8" CRT and Lumagen processor calibrated. Also interested in audio calibration as well.



I will be there in March.


----------



## Cvetan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/15730042
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in or near Loves Park, Illinois.
> 
> 
> Any around?



Don't hesitate in getting a calibration done by Doug(DroptheRemote)Weil. I've had my Panasonic(8UK) plasma calibrated a couple years ago, and very happy with the results. Very honest and a pleasure to deal with.


BTW, I'm about to switch out the Panny soon for a new Pio 111-fd. I'll be giving a Doug a call a soon...


Mike


----------



## clone1008

My name is Ric Morrow and I am a newly certified ISF Calibrator located in Central Florida. I am able to do all types of displays. My current equipment consists of:


X-Rite EyeOne Pro Spectroradiometer

X-Rite Chroma 5 Colorimeter

Sencore VP403C Video Generator

CalMAN v3.2 Professional

Numerous Calibration DVD's


If anyone has any calibration needs in Florida please feel free to give me a call to discuss @ 863-381-0715


Ric


----------



## Jeff Thousend

AFAIK every ISF calibrator is "better" than others, for example, for a very spcific kind of CRT projector.


According to your experience, who can be appointed "most expert in Marquee deep calibration and modding"?


I mean someone who knows that PRJ as his own pockets and can really get the best from a calibration.


Thanks a lot for your suggestions.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Thousend* /forum/post/15783790
> 
> 
> AFAIK every ISF calibrator is "better" than others, for example, for a very spcific kind of CRT projector.
> 
> 
> According to your experience, who can be appointed "most expert in Marquee deep calibration and modding"?
> 
> 
> I mean someone who knows that PRJ as his own pockets and can really get the best from a calibration.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestions.



Jeff, it would be helpful to know where you are, unless you're indicating that for the right guy you would fly them to wherever you and your projector are.


Chuck Williams in San Francisco and Michael Hamilton in Arizona would be my top nominees if location is not an issue for you.

http://www.lionav.com/mchuckwilliams.php 

http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelhamilton.php


----------



## Jeff Thousend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/15784216
> 
> 
> unless you're indicating that for the right guy you would fly them to wherever you and your projector are.



That's the right one





















(obviously if the calibrator is willing to).


Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Gregg Loewen

also Dan Miller, out of NJ is a crt expert (heck, he used to design them).

www.lionav.com


----------



## mdelman

For anyone in the S.F./Northern California area who's looking for a calibrator, I can highly recommend Robert Jones. He recently calibrated and cleaned my six year old Elite PRO-730HD CRT rear-projector. The improvement is really striking -- even my wife and daughter were blown away by the clarity and depth of the picture. I'm very happy I decided not to replace this TV with a flat panel. I own much newer plasma sets by Pioneer (Elite) and Panasonic, as well as a Samsung LCD, and while they have excellent PQ, they can't compete with the CRT RPTV when it comes to black levels and picture clarity. You can find Bob at [email protected] or 510-278-4247.


Michael Delman


----------



## Energy-18XL

I'm looking for a good calibrator in Pittsburgh,PA for my pdp-111fd. Any suggestions?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Energy-18XL* /forum/post/15824172
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good calibrator in Pittsburgh,PA for my pdp-111fd. Any suggestions?




From this LIST 
Fred Dietzel at Enhanced Audio & Video - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving South central Pennsylvania.


----------



## Energy-18XL

Thanks Turbe, I just sent the email to see if he could calibrate it.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Energy-18XL* /forum/post/15824172
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good calibrator in Pittsburgh,PA for my pdp-111fd. Any suggestions?



You mean PRO-111FD? as in a 9G Elite 50"?


----------



## Energy-18XL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Blackburn* /forum/post/15825566
> 
> 
> You mean PRO-111FD? as in a 9G Elite 50"?



Yes.


----------



## sd532hd5

Hi Guys,


I am in the need of a calibration and overscan reduction and geometry resize.

I have a pioneer SD 532HD5 CRT RPTV.

I just had the power supply replaced and replaced the 2 IC chips STK392-110.

I want to use my HDTV to watch HD football games.

However the score info line at the top of the screen is above my viewing area off screen. So I need overscan reduction. CNBC also has a HD channel and much of the data is beyond my viewing area off screen on left and right sides and the top. My Sat feed is Dish network.

Also my convergence lines in user mode are bending at the screen edges becoming concave. The TV needs a lot of work.

I am in Grand Forks, ND.

Who can come to me and solve my problems?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd532hd5* /forum/post/15832518
> 
> 
> I am in Grand Forks, ND.
> 
> Who can come to me and solve my problems?



You may be on the wrong end of a cost/benefits curve.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd532hd5* /forum/post/15832518
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am in the need of a calibration and overscan reduction and geometry resize.
> 
> I have a pioneer SD 532HD5 CRT RPTV.
> 
> I just had the power supply replaced and replaced the 2 IC chips STK392-110.
> 
> I want to use my HDTV to watch HD football games.
> 
> However the score info line at the top of the screen is above my viewing area off screen. So I need overscan reduction. CNBC also has a HD channel and much of the data is beyond my viewing area off screen on left and right sides and the top. My Sat feed is Dish network.
> 
> Also my convergence lines in user mode are bending at the screen edges becoming concave. The TV needs a lot of work.
> 
> I am in Grand Forks, ND.
> 
> Who can come to me and solve my problems?



I'd be glad to, I specialize in CRT tech and overscan redux in particular. I also resolder the PS boards in the 510/610/710 Elite series, which includes your non-Elite model which coulda saved you having to get a new PS board for your set. Send me a plane ticket, I fly out of OAK, or from SFO by special arrangement.


You can see examples of my work on your series - screenshots of last year's MN tour - here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...402397&page=45 


starting with post 1325.


Contact me directly, NOT by pm, please -



Mr Bob


----------



## nanmadpad

Can you recomend a calibrator in the Atlanta area.Thankk you


----------



## bmonlycg

Hey,


Trying to see about a calibration for my panasonic th 58pz800 and possibly my samsung lcd. If anyway is available in the area please pm me! thank you


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/15888292
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Trying to see about a calibration for my panasonic th 58pz800 and possibly my samsung lcd. If anyway is available in the area please pm me! thank you



I will be through your area next week. PM or e-mail me if you're interested.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## bht

Robert Busch (Charter member of the ISF) located in the San Francisco Bay Area and beyond.


Robert has calibrated all types of displays and is up to date on the current display technologies.


Control Cal software for Pioneer Elite C3 and Mitsubishi sets.


For more info please go to www.buschhometheater.com or email Robert at [email protected]


----------



## gdubs97

Looking for someone to calibrate my Pioneer 5080. I am in Norwalk, CT and have HD set top box and a Sony PS3 blu ray player. Thanks


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdubs97* /forum/post/15929695
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my Pioneer 5080. I am in Norwalk, CT and have HD set top box and a Sony PS3 blu ray player. Thanks



Hi


Check this LIST 


Post #2 bt State.. NOTE: Many Calibrators cover several states.


----------



## gdubs97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15929861
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Check this LIST
> 
> 
> Post #2 bt State.. NOTE: Many Calibrators cover several states.



THanks alot.


$300 to calibrate my Pioneer 5080. Is it worth it? Will I notice a difference?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdubs97* /forum/post/15951529
> 
> 
> THanks alot.
> 
> 
> $300 to calibrate my Pioneer 5080. Is it worth it? Will I notice a difference?



You can read the reports from other flat panel (Post#2) owners by using the link at the bottom of my post. Many of them wondered how their panels could be improved.


----------



## StevenC56

Anybody know what's going on with Avical? Their website is gone and my emails to David Abrams won't go through.


----------



## aaronwt

The domain info shows an update recently. But it also shows that it's registered through 2018.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/16008563
> 
> 
> Anybody know what's going on with Avical? Their website is gone and my emails to David Abrams won't go through.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16008935
> 
> 
> The domain info shows an update recently. But it also shows that it's registered through 2018.



They had to move to a new Host..


Contact David at the number below (for a few days):


David Abrams

1-323-679-4079


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


My apologies for the difficulty with our website and emails - we were having issues with our old web/email hosting company and needed to migrate to another server. That said, I believe we are in that 12-24 hour window where the settings are being updated and it is going to be intermittent. My hope is to be back online by this evening with full email and web capabilities with a new and reliable server.










We appreciate everyone that takes the time to get in touch with us and know how frustrating it can be to not get a response, or get a delayed response. That said, we are offering a $25 discount to calibrations booked between now and Sunday, March 15th.


In the meantime, if you would like to get in touch with Dave please feel free to call 323-679-4079, or Eliab at 908-531-7028.


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## CHAS ZOSS

Just got off the phone with Eliab, he explained the problem with the server and all will be fixed soon. Any body in the Hampton roads area (Norfolk, Virginia beach) Eliab will be in our area to do a couple of Samsung HL 67A750 LED DLPs for a buddy and me the weekend of April 25. Chas


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


Update: We are still down.







But should be back up soon, some emails are starting to come back in. We'll keep you posted!


Best,


Dave


----------



## mkaye

Greetings,


I am a calibrator in Ottawa and have been doing calibrations since 2001 (certified May 2001)

i am currently trying to evolve this into a full-time business

please see my website www.avfusion.ca 

i am currently offering a 25% discount on calibrations

always feel free to call me to chat about your display device


now THX Video Certified (as of Jan 2010)


mark

613 288-8645
www.avfusion.ca


----------



## TommyHolly

I live in Joliet, Illinois (15 miles SW of Chicago) and I'm looking for someone to balance my Panasonic AE-3000U projector. I read through 10 pages on this thread looking for someone. How much does that typically cost?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Tommy,


I'm going to be in your general area within the next couple of weeks, as I'm getting ready to finalize a tour that will include Chicago/Central and Northern IL/Wisconsin/Minnesota.


If that sort of timeframe would work for you and you'd like to know more about me and my services, you can call me at 314-495-2993.


In the meantime, here's a link where you learn more about my background/experience:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/Clearly-Resolved.html


----------



## atwnsw

delete


----------



## corinthbandit

Looking for calibration in Dallas/Ft. Worth area for JVC DLAHD1 projector. Please PM or email if available.


----------



## coldness315

im Looking for someone that can do a good calibration on a panasonic 42pz 800u plasma thats in the central new jersey area.please email me [email protected] ks


----------



## tcramer

I am looking for a calibrator who will be in the Madison, WI area for my Pioneer 5020fd. Please PM me if you know of any calibrators in this area or if you are a calibrator who will be in this area.


Thanks!


----------



## Fere

I'm looking for a calibrator who can come to PA,zip 18045? for pioneer 151 both audio and video please let me know...thx


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fere* /forum/post/16111773
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibrator who can come to PA,zip 18045? for pioneer 151 both audio and video please let me know...thx



From this LIST :


Fred Dietzel at Enhanced Audio & Video

Chris Eberle at Precision Video

Jeff Meier

Chad Billheimer


----------



## Dave Harper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fere* /forum/post/16111773
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibrator who can come to PA,zip 18045? for pioneer 151 both audio and video please let me know...thx



While I would normally serve that area as well, I am unfortunately not available for the foreseeable future. Fred is a good choice and I also highly recommend Gregg Loewen, THX Lead Video Training Instructor found here: www.lionav.com


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fere* /forum/post/16111773
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibrator who can come to PA,zip 18045? for pioneer 151 both audio and video please let me know...thx



Here is contact information for three.


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

Eliab at 908-531-7028


Gregg Loewen
http://www.lionav.com/services.php 
[email protected]


----------



## deboman

Greetings,


My name is Jeff DeBonis located in greater Cleveland and serving northern Ohio and western Pennsylvania. Please visit my web site www.avcalibrate.com 


Thank You


Jeff


----------



## gskinusa

Hi

I am looking to calibrate my Samsung LCD TV and Optoma HD 65 projector. My Zipcode is 19335. If any ISf calibrators are near this area please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## IHM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corinthbandit* /forum/post/16086892
> 
> 
> Looking for calibration in Dallas/Ft. Worth area for JVC DLAHD1 projector. Please PM or email if available.



I will be traveling to Dallas in a few week and I will be available for a calibration. Please contact me and we can discuss possible details.

*Prather Warren

ISF, ISF-C & THX Certified Professional

HAA I & II

Innovative Home Media

Baton Rouge, LA.
www.ihmllc.net 

225 766-0885*


----------



## IHM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asiandude* /forum/post/15656267
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am seeking a calibrator for my Samsung LED DLP RPTV in the Houston Texas area. If there are any doing a tour that passes through the Houston area...I would really appreciate a notice.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dan



I will be traveling through Houston in a few week and I will be available for a calibration. Please contact me and we can discuss possible details.

*Prather Warren

ISF, ISF-C & THX Certified Professional

HAA i & II

Innovative Home Media

Baton Rouge, LA.
www.ihmllc.net 

225 766-0885*


----------



## mustang_52

Anyone near mongomeryville pa 19454 that can calibrate a sammy pn58a550?


----------



## moxy2

If you have the opportunity to have Prather Warren callibrate your system for you, I recommend very strongly that you take advantage of it. Just last night, Prather traveled 65 miles from Baton Rouge to my home in Thibodaux, Louisiana to callibrate my KURO Elite 151FD. Before the callibration I thought the picture was spectacular. But after Prather finished with it, it is truly breathtaking. It doesn't seem possible that a TV picture can look better than real life... but it does! Prather set up his equipment and went to work immediately, explaining and teaching us as he went. My wife was VERY skeptical about the whole callibration process and didn't want to take a chance on anyone screwing up her new TV. Prather soon eased her worries by the way he confidently proceded and explained everything he was doing. He also callibrated my Denon Blu-Ray player and he even did a quickie eyeball callibration on my 38" Samsung LCD in the bedroom.


When I was looking for someone to callibrate my Kuro, I wanted someone who truly enjoyed callibrating and was genuinely passionate about his work. That's why I chose Prather. Trust me, you won't regret getting Prather to configure your

system.


Here's how to contact Prather...


Prather Warren

ISF, ISF-C & THX Certified Professional

HAA i & II

Innovative Home Media

Baton Rouge, LA.
www.ihmllc.net 

225 766-0885


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/16116014
> 
> 
> Here is contact information for three.
> 
> 
> Jeff Meier (UMR)
> http://www.accucalhd.com/
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
> http://www.avical.com/
> [email protected]
> 
> Eliab at 908-531-7028
> 
> 
> Gregg Loewen
> http://www.lionav.com/services.php
> [email protected]



I am located in NYC. I have a Kuro 111FD & an 05FD BD player. Aside from calibrating my video setup I would also like someone that does audio for my VSX-01THX AV receiver and 5.1 Polk speaker setup. Do all three of these gentlemen *do both audio & video*? Also is there anyone else in the NYC area that I am overlooking?


----------



## turbe

I believe only Jeff does Audio of those three...


----------



## Chad B

I do advanced audio and video calibration also and have ControlCAL for the Kuro. I tour to NYC and have tons of feedback from customers (both audio and video) on my website.


----------



## Dave Harper

I know Gregg Loewen does audio as well. He's the lead Video Trainer for THX. I think he offers a free audio tune-up with a video calibration. Don't quote me on that, but shoot him an email or go to his website and fill out the service request form.

www.lionav.com


----------



## pclark24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/16197788
> 
> 
> I do advanced audio and video calibration also and have ControlCAL for the Kuro. I tour to NYC and have tons of feedback from customers (both audio and video) on my website.



Chad I think I saw you have done some calibrations in Virginia? I am looking for a 46B7100 calibration and based on Google searches I have not come up with any solid prospects. Do you come to Virginia often? I am in the Manassas area zip code 20112. Thanks.


pclark


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclark24* /forum/post/16255459
> 
> 
> Chad I think I saw you have done some calibrations in Virginia? I am looking for a 46B7100 calibration and based on Google searches I have not come up with any solid prospects. Do you come to Virginia often? I am in the Manassas area zip code 20112. Thanks.
> 
> 
> pclark



I travel to your area of VA and will return in June and August.


----------



## Energy-18XL

Jeff thanks for the perfect calibration on my Kuro. I wanted to give the Pioneer some seat time with old & new blue-ray and DVD movies before I really passed judgment. My wife who pre-calibration had a hard time watching movies on it I'm guessing because of the contrast is now insisting that I order the silver screen seating that I've been meaning to pickup so that she can enjoy the movies w/ me. Kudos to your work. Now I just have to find a new AV Receiver with very low distortion and all the bells and whistles. Sorry if I hijacked the thread. I highly recommend Jeff Meier.


I almost forgot... you were dead on w/ the slight change with the video on the Superman Blue-ray.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxy2* /forum/post/16176825
> 
> 
> If you have the opportunity to have Prather Warren callibrate your system for you, I recommend very strongly that you take advantage of it. Just last night, Prather traveled 65 miles from Baton Rouge to my home in Thibodaux, Louisiana to callibrate my KURO Elite 151FD. Before the callibration I thought the picture was spectacular. But after Prather finished with it, it is truly breathtaking. It doesn't seem possible that a TV picture can look better than real life... but it does! Prather set up his equipment and went to work immediately, explaining and teaching us as he went. My wife was VERY skeptical about the whole callibration process and didn't want to take a chance on anyone screwing up her new TV. Prather soon eased her worries by the way he confidently proceded and explained everything he was doing. He also callibrated my Denon Blu-Ray player and he even did a quickie eyeball callibration on my 38" Samsung LCD in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> When I was looking for someone to callibrate my Kuro, I wanted someone who truly enjoyed callibrating and was genuinely passionate about his work. That's why I chose Prather. Trust me, you won't regret getting Prather to configure your
> 
> system.
> 
> 
> Here's how to contact Prather...
> 
> 
> Prather Warren
> 
> ISF, ISF-C & THX Certified Professional
> 
> HAA i & II
> 
> Innovative Home Media
> 
> Baton Rouge, LA.
> www.ihmllc.net
> 
> 225 766-0885



Glad someone has such strong words about Prather, as it eases my mind a bit about committing to have my 61a750 calibrated professionally. I mean, I wanted to do it anyways, but just seeing a testimonial makes me feel a bit better about my decision before seeing the outcome or meeting the calibrator.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/16268419
> 
> 
> Glad someone has such strong words about Prather, as it eases my mind a bit about committing to have my 61a750 calibrated professionally. I mean, I wanted to do it anyways, but just seeing a testimonial makes me feel a bit better about my decision before seeing the outcome or meeting the calibrator.



There are lists of owner's calibration reports (Post #1 and #2) linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Energy-18XL* /forum/post/16266788
> 
> 
> Jeff thanks for the perfect calibration on my Kuro. I wanted to give the Pioneer some seat time with old & new blue-ray and DVD movies before I really passed judgment. My wife who pre-calibration had a hard time watching movies on it I'm guessing because of the contrast is now insisting that I order the silver screen seating that I've been meaning to pickup so that she can enjoy the movies w/ me. Kudos to your work. Now I just have to find a new AV Receiver with very low distortion and all the bells and whistles. Sorry if I hijacked the thread. I highly recommend Jeff Meier.
> 
> 
> I almost forgot... you were dead on w/ the slight change with the video on the Superman Blue-ray.



It was my pleasure. Wives are a hard sell. Just drop me an email and I will send you my audio recommendations. All of my clients get purchase advice for audio and video.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Energy-18XL* /forum/post/16266788
> 
> 
> Jeff thanks for the perfect calibration on my Kuro. _(111FD)_



Thanks for your calibration report. I've included it in the flat panel (Post#2) list that's linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## MrSubaru

Thanks dude!


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/16269321
> 
> 
> There are lists of owner's calibration reports (Post #1 and #2) linked at the bottom of my post.



Thanks a lot! Sorry I didn't check there first.


----------



## rdorman

Does anyone here calibrate for Sears?


----------



## Rayjr

Sears offers Calibration?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdorman* /forum/post/16310006
> 
> 
> Does anyone here calibrate for Sears?



As far as I know, Sears is not part of any organized, certified video calibration program.


If your local Sears store is offering video calibration, I would advise that you be very specific with them in finding out exactly what services are provided and how the calibrators have been trained. If they do not provide evidence of either ISF or THX certification, it is not a good deal, regardless of price.


----------



## rdorman

I was told that Sears retains an ISF certified calibrator to do work as part of a home warranty program (or something like that). It just seems to good to be true. Having all the sets calibrated included in the warranty would be something I would be very interested in. I just was wondering if any of you where working with Sears and may have some details for me.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdorman* /forum/post/16317532
> 
> 
> I was told that Sears retains an ISF certified calibrator to do work as part of a home warranty program (or something like that). It just seems to good to be true. Having all the sets calibrated included in the warranty would be something I would be very interested in. I just was wondering if any of you where working with Sears and may have some details for me.



What you were told may be worthless. For calibration you will be better off going with someone that is known and has good references.


----------



## Bamyouhaveaids

I recently purchased a 42S1 and am looking to get it calibrated, unfortunately google and the ISF calibration search sites have left me empty handed. Does anyone know of a calibrator that travels to the Reading, PA area?


----------



## Dave Harper

I would normally be happy to serve you in your area as I am not far at all from you. I am in Lancaster County. Unfortunately I am indisposed and have put my business on hold for the near future. I HIGHLY recommend you contact my associate Gregg Loewen, President and Owner of Lion A/V Consulting in New England and Lead Video Trainer for THX. His website is here www.lionav.com where you'll find a form to fill out requesting services and he will reply back to you.


Let me know how it turns out. There are also MANY highly skilled and experienced ISF calibrators in this thread that would be happy to serve you. Good luck in your search.


Dave


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdorman* /forum/post/16317532
> 
> 
> I was told that Sears retains an ISF certified calibrator to do work as part of a home warranty program (or something like that). It just seems to good to be true. Having all the sets calibrated included in the warranty would be something I would be very interested in. I just was wondering if any of you where working with Sears and may have some details for me.



Very unlikely that even if they do have a calibrator "on call" for some reason with their home warranty program, that they would do a calibration for free under warranty. Having a calibration done on a set is optional procedure that can be done to get the best you can get out of a TV or a projector, it is not something that is done as a warranty procedure. So even if they do have a calibrator available, and not just their normal Sears swap out parts until it works again repair droid, they probably also would charge you something extra for having it done.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bamyouhaveaids* /forum/post/16324033
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 42S1 and am looking to get it calibrated, unfortunately google and the ISF calibration search sites have left me empty handed. Does anyone know of a calibrator that travels to the Reading, PA area?



I travel to your area. More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## Tandrin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vnemecek* /forum/post/10305768
> 
> 
> Alaska, anyone? It's beautiful here in the summertime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only Alaskan who would love to find a calibrator willing to come here without making the customer(s) pay for the travel expenses. Would any of you consider making the trip as a semi-vacation if enough of us arranged for your services? How many jobs would you need?



Oh you are not alone...but I guess we stuck with Magnolia unless you buy from Schemeks. They only cailbrate tvs they sell.


----------



## Mr Bob

Originally Posted by vnemecek


> Quote:
> Alaska, anyone? It's beautiful here in the summertime.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only Alaskan who would love to find a calibrator willing to come here without making the customer(s) pay for the travel expenses. Would any of you consider making the trip as a semi-vacation if enough of us arranged for your services? How many jobs would you need?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tandrin* /forum/post/16336531
> 
> 
> Oh you are not alone...but I guess we stuck with Magnolia unless you buy from Schemeks. They only cailbrate tvs they sell.



I'd be glad to see Alaska, but no, you guys would have to pay the travel expenses. I would donate the time in the air and waiting for planes, which as you may have forgotten, is lost production time. Or play time. Or making out time. Or any other time that is then lost forever.


I do throw that in. But sorry, can't just throw in the travel expenses too. (But what's that about anyway? I've always heard people in Alaska get paid beaucoup bucks.







)


Would be glad to come up, tho, and do a bunch of calibrations up there for you. I am sure if 5 owners or more got together - plus a few more simple optics cleanings for CRT RPTVs - my favorite displays - which are very easily affordable and can be done separately from the fullscale calibrations - that we could make it happen.


The more the merrier, tho! I'd be glad to do 10 or 12, if you could put that together. And as long as it would not take longer than 2 weeks. 2 weeks is kinda usually my limit for being away from home, tho in this case I could see stretching that a bit...












Mr Bob


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16325398
> 
> 
> I travel to your area. More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .



Whens the next time your be available in that area?


----------



## umr

August


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I will be travelling through Iowa and Southern Wisconsin in early August. If you wish to schedule a video or audio calibration, please let me know. There will be no travel charges since I am heading to Wisconsin anyway for an event. I will be travelling mainly through Kansas City, Des Moines, Iowa City, Cedar Rapids and Madison and places in between. I can make it to Milwaukee if you schedule ahead of time. I don't normally travel up this way, so take advantage of a THX calibration without the travel charges! I have references and have listed my equipment for any potential clients information.


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/15713517
> 
> 
> Shawn Byrne (SierraMikeBravo) of Sound Advice A/V Design, Consultation and Calibration serving Kansas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Nebraska, Arkansas and Iowa with THX Video Calibrations (including CMS where applicable), HAA Acoustic Calibrations, and Audyssey Pro installations. I am an atmospheric scientist by trade, and thus, am well grounded in mathematics, physics and the equations used in acoustics and wave motion.
> 
> 
> I offer full featured design services as well including architectual renderings using professional CAD software. Full capability to calibrate any display including Pioneer Elites and non-Elites. Equipment used:
> 
> 
> CalMan Professional
> 
> i1 Spectrophotometer
> 
> Chroma 5 Colorimeter
> 
> Accupel HDG-3000 Signal Generator
> 
> CalMan HDMI equipped Signal Generator
> 
> SpyderTV Pro 2007 with Spyder Platinum Colorimeter
> 
> ControlCal Software for Mitsubishi and Pioneer displays
> 
> TVS Pro Optical Comparator
> 
> Avia Pro
> 
> DVE (DVD and Blu-ray)
> 
> AVS Blu-ray disc
> 
> S&M Blu-ray and HD-DVD test discs
> 
> THX DVD Test Disc
> 
> TurboCAD Professional v.14
> 
> MATLAB v.7 for acoustic software design
> 
> Sencore SP-295C
> 
> Sencore MX299
> 
> Sencore DAG5161
> 
> RS-95 Acoustic Software
> 
> AV Pro Software
> 
> Audyssey v.3.0
> 
> RTA Software
> 
> M-audio outboard soundcard
> 
> Countryman microphone
> 
> Numerous other software packages and test discs
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> [email protected]
> www.soundadviceht.com


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16358310
> 
> 
> August



Sounds good, I'm in... I'd have to check when I go home, the hours usage my bulb is currently at but Im guessing somewhere around 1k. Should I replace it before August then?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/16362954
> 
> 
> Sounds good, I'm in... I'd have to check when I go home, the hours usage my bulb is currently at but Im guessing somewhere around 1k. Should I replace it before August then?



Maybe. When you know the hours go to my website at www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm and fill out the form. I can tell you then.


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16363180
> 
> 
> Maybe. When you know the hours go to my website at www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm and fill out the form. I can tell you then.



will do... thanks


----------



## sblasl

Believe it or not, someone in Heber Springs, Arkansas 72543 would like to have a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK calibrated. Please PM if you are interested.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## lee1102

Hello all-Does anyone come through Nashville,TN?I am interested in having my Mitsubishi DLP calibrated.Thanks for any replies.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee1102* /forum/post/16397775
> 
> 
> Hello all-Does anyone come through Nashville,TN?I am interested in having my Mitsubishi DLP calibrated.Thanks for any replies.



I will be there in September and have worked on many Mits DLP displays. I also offer audio calibration if you have a surround system.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sblasl* /forum/post/16387692
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, someone in Heber Springs, Arkansas 72543 would like to have a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK calibrated. Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Hello,


I actually own this same panel, so you could say I have calibrated more of these than any other display! I sent you a PM, please let me know how I may be of service.


----------



## lee1102




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16397807
> 
> 
> I will be there in September and have worked on many Mits DLP displays. I also offer audio calibration if you have a surround system.



Thank you for the reply.Would you mind sending me a PM with more information and pricing?Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee1102* /forum/post/16399641
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply.Would you mind sending me a PM with more information and pricing?Thanks again for the reply.



You can get the information you want at UMR's web site.


W. Jeff Meier of AccuCal (UMR)
http://www.accucal.org/


----------



## lee1102




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/16399848
> 
> 
> You can get the information you want at UMR's web site.
> 
> 
> W. Jeff Meier of AccuCal (UMR)
> http://www.accucal.org/



Thank you for the info.


----------



## alpass

looking for calibration in 08006 zip,on samsung LN52B750


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpass* /forum/post/16433841
> 
> 
> looking for calibration in 08006 zip,on samsung LN52B750



Try contacting these calibrators and/or use the list link.


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

Eliab at 908-531-7028


Gregg Loewen
http://www.lionav.com/services.php 
[email protected] 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15943063
> 
> 
> Check this *LIST* of Calibrators from turbe


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpass* /forum/post/16433841
> 
> 
> looking for calibration in 08006 zip,on samsung LN52B750



I could do it in about a week and a half. Please check out my webpage for lots of customer reviews of my work, and there is a contact page if you are interested.


----------



## mkaye

My name is Mark Kaye and I am an independent full-time ISF Certified & THX Certified Video Professional Calibrator.


My services are available throughout Eastern Ontario/Western Quebec, Montreal & GTA area.


I offer full scale calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, Plasma, LCD, LCoS and DILA.


Calibrations are performed with CalMAN Professional, GretagMacbeth Eye-One Pro Spectroradiometer & Accupel HDG-4000 signal generator.

I am also ControlCal equipped for all participating displays.


Please visit my website for more information about my services and pricing and feel free to contact me with any questions.


Mark Kaye

613 288-8645
www.avfusion.ca


----------



## happy nightmares

Need a professional calibration -- *Samsung A950* local dimming model.

*Texas*, border of Garland and Richardson, just north of Dallas, zip code *75044*.


Can you please give me a price quote now, in advance.


Thank you.


----------



## Vincent Vega82

Any suggestions on calibrators near Cleveland Ohio?


----------



## deboman

I sent you a PM


----------



## DroptheRemote

Vincent,


I'm currently on tour and will be in the Cleveland/Akron area on Tuesday and Wednesday. I've sent you a PM with more details and contact info.


----------



## lambo172008

Anyone in the Grand Forks ND or Fargo ND area? i have a Mits WS-65311 CRT RPTV that needs a calibration and a cleaning, dont think i can give up on the crt just yet


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *happy nightmares* /forum/post/16473161
> 
> 
> Need a professional calibration -- *Samsung A950* local dimming model.
> 
> *Texas*, border of Garland and Richardson, just north of Dallas, zip code *75044*.
> 
> 
> Can you please give me a price quote now, in advance.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I will be in your area in December. More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vincent Vega82* /forum/post/16474242
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on calibrators near Cleveland Ohio?



I will be in your area in August. More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambo172008* /forum/post/16479641
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Grand Forks ND or Fargo ND area? i have a Mits WS-65311 CRT RPTV that needs a calibration and a cleaning, dont think i can give up on the crt just yet



I can get you started with my phone consultation, where I guide you thru exactly how to do the optics cleaning without endangering your irreplaceable optics. There are other facets of calibration that can be handled on the phone as well. Until you get a calibrator closeby, you might want to check out that option, so you'll be crystal clear (pun intended







) on how good your set can look once you again have a crystal clear light path. Then you can plan the rest of the work.


Contact me directly, not by pm please -


BTW, if you want to know why I agree that you just can't let go of your CRT yet, try this thread, where I say exactly the same thing. I started it almost 3 years ago now, it's been amazingly well attended, we're nearing our 200th page. CRT owners have come out of the woodwork in support of CRT triple-gun tech, and with all of us sharing our thoughts, our sets are looking truly amazing.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95922&page=182 


If you want to see what CRT is truly capable of, check out this thread. There are some digital set shots, but most are CRT, and the digital ones are disclosed as such -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...900831&page=89 



b


----------



## tito007

I had my SONY lcd calibrated by Gregg Loewen almost two weeks ago now.

Gregg came in on time. He immediately started working on my set.

Now, the colors are accurate. Blacks are blacker and the overall picture quality

is excellent now.

I would recommend Gregg to anyone who is looking for a

professional calibration.


----------



## kay9

I am newer than a newbie regarding home theater in general and was inquiring if ISF calibrations services also pertain to calibrating a person’s receiver and speakers. I am in the process of getting all the equipment and will be looking for bids to do the pre wiring, full install and then calibration. Maybe a person who can do all at once or the last two at once.


Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kay9* /forum/post/16499602
> 
> 
> I am newer than a newbie regarding home theater in general and was inquiring if ISF calibrations services also pertain to calibrating a person's receiver and speakers. I am in the process of getting all the equipment and will be looking for bids to do the pre wiring, full install and then calibration. Maybe a person who can do all at once or the last two at once.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That is what I do along with purchase and installation consultation. More info is on my website at accucalhd.com.


----------



## kay9

Bookmarked. Thanks for the quick response as i am getting my ducks in a row slowly but......sur...slowly


I am in Tucson, AZ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16499629
> 
> 
> That is what I do along with purchase and installation consultation. More info is on my website at accucalhd.com.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Make sure you have a proper design completed before you purchase equipment. More than anything, you need to know what can and cannot work in your room. Just because you may want something does not necessarily mean you can incorporate into your room so that you maximize its benefits.


----------



## kay9

Thank you kindly.


We are not really fussy. It is something to go in the bedroom and the "seating" will actually be our bed (Adjustable Bed) but a bed neatherless. We are kind of looking to have a nice set up that we can watch and enjoy movies in bed which we would normally be snoring anyway within 20 minutes 

I am just not a technical person. I already purchased the display, receiver and blu ray player based on reviews and what i have read here per my budget. The speakers i have had for a few years. So i guess i have missed a few steps regarding the proper design part. I will be planning to add night shades to bring the light down, as well as painting the walls with Ralph Lauren Manchester Brown paint.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/16499811
> 
> 
> Make sure you have a proper design completed before you purchase equipment. More than anything, you need to know what can and cannot work in your room. Just because you may want something does not necessarily mean you can incorporate into your room so that you maximize its benefits.


----------



## zpert

I saw this question asked before, but it was never answered. Any calibrators in North Dakota? I live in NW North Dakota (Minot), and would greatly appreciate if someone was near me!


Thanks


----------



## mag12203

Can anyone recommend someone in upstate New York.


----------



## eehtee

HOPING I'll have a Pioneer KRP-600M that might be improved by calibration. (I ordered it a couple of weeks ago, but actually getting one - uncracked - is a time-consuming adventure these days.) I'm about 50 miles northwest of Austin, TX. Any one do calibration in this area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mag12203* /forum/post/16521659
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in upstate New York.



I travel to some parts of that area.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eehtee* /forum/post/16522285
> 
> 
> HOPING I'll have a Pioneer KRP-600M that might be improved by calibration. (I ordered it a couple of weeks ago, but actually getting one - uncracked - is a time-consuming adventure these days.) I'm about 50 miles northwest of Austin, TX. Any one do calibration in this area?



I will be there in December.


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vincent Vega82* /forum/post/16474242
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on calibrators near Cleveland Ohio?



Depending on the set, ChadB is out of Southern/Central Ohio is someone who takes his time to painstakingly do it right instead of 2 hours and hit the door.


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mag12203* /forum/post/16521659
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in upstate New York.



I Believe MichaelTLV from right over the border covers your area.


----------



## Gregg Loewen




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mag12203
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in upstate New York.
> 
> 
> I Believe MichaelTLV from right over the border covers your area.



Randy, Michael lives about 2000 miles from up state NY.


Doug Weil and Chad both cover this area.


----------



## fred100529

Any one know of a isf calibrator in miami fl? Thanks Harv


----------



## turbe

Try:


Stephen Cooper

Barry VanDenBerg

Gregg Loewen

Chad Billheimer

Jeff Meier

D-Nice


Check this LIST for their Contact info.



.


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Anybody recommend a calibrator in the Triangle, Raleigh NC area???


Samsung PN63 B590 Plasma


Is the calibrator from AudioAdvice any good??? what about LionAV???


----------



## DroptheRemote

Ictusbrucks,


I am the calibrator for Lion AV and I will be traveling to North Carolina in late August. If you'd like to know more about my services, you can give me a call at 314-495-2993 or eMail me at [email protected] .


In the meantime, you can learn more about my background and experience, along with a few customer reviews, here:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/Clearly-Resolved.html


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16529600
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend a calibrator in the Triangle, Raleigh NC area???
> 
> 
> Samsung PN63 B590 Plasma



You can read some owner's reviews using the link at the bottom of my post to the flat panel (Post#2) list. There are reports on DroptheRemote's work in those lists.


----------



## de8212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBMethos* /forum/post/14816235
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm looking for anyone who would be able to do a professional cleaning/calibration in the Augusta, Georgia area. I tried using the ISF locator website, but the regional people that I e-mailed never responded back to me.
> 
> 
> My TV is a Hitachi 57F510 RPTV (purchased around January '05) which has never been cleaned or professionally calibrated before (for shame!). I'd attempt the cleaning myself but I'm not exactly a handyman and don't want to damage the set, which I love very much. As far as the calibration goes, I've done about all I can do with it using the normal TV menu along with Digital Video Essentials. I'm interested in seeing what some Service Menu tweaking will do, but again I'm hesitant to do it myself. Personally I think it looks pretty darn great right now (especially when watching Blu-Ray on PS3), but I know it could be much better.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Just curious if you ever found someone to do your calibration? I am near Augusta and have a relatively new LCD that I was considering getting calibrated.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *de8212* /forum/post/16560768
> 
> 
> Just curious if you ever found someone to do your calibration? I am near Augusta and have a relatively new LCD that I was considering getting calibrated.



I'm planning to be doing calibration work in Georgia in late August or early September and would be available in Augusta, if you are interested.


Send me a PM if you would like more information.


----------



## airtech

Looking for someone to calibrate my LG 50PQ30 in the Pekin,IL area


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtech* /forum/post/16567602
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my LG 50PQ30 in the Pekin,IL area



I will be in your area in August.


----------



## stratburst

Looking for pro calibration in SW Florida for Samsung LCD...


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stratburst* /forum/post/16603491
> 
> 
> Looking for pro calibration in SW Florida for Samsung LCD...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am traveling to Sarasota soon.


----------



## Adam-DiVine

Looking for some calibration work for a Sanyo Z60 in Northwest Jersey (near the Delaware Water Gap).


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stratburst* /forum/post/16603491
> 
> 
> Looking for pro calibration in SW Florida for Samsung LCD...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I will be there in September.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/16619633
> 
> 
> Looking for some calibration work for a Sanyo Z60 in Northwest Jersey (near the Delaware Water Gap).



I will be in your area in August. I also offer audio calibration to complete the HT experience.


----------



## Adam-DiVine

umr, thanks for the response. Any idea when in August? I will be on vacation in the beginning of the month. Also, do I have to get the audio calibrated, or can I do the video only?


----------



## TomsHT

As far as updating a pj's firmware, is this something that can be done by a calibrator or something that the pj needs to be sent away for?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/16620165
> 
> 
> As far as updating a pj's firmware, is this something that can be done by a calibrator or something that the pj needs to be sent away for?



You need to contact your manufacturer for that kind of information. Or, you can ask your question in a thread dedicated to your projector model.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/16619953
> 
> 
> umr, thanks for the response. Any idea when in August? I will be on vacation in the beginning of the month. Also, do I have to get the audio calibrated, or can I do the video only?



Audio is flexible. I even offer to evaluate it for free. The same is true for video. If I cannot improve it there us no charge.


I am flexible in August. Just give me your schedule conflicts when you sign up and I should be able to work around them.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/16620165
> 
> 
> As far as updating a pj's firmware, is this something that can be done by a calibrator or something that the pj needs to be sent away for?



This will depend on the product. I do this for the RS20's for example.


----------



## TomsHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16620680
> 
> 
> This will depend on the product. I do this for the RS20's for example.



I have the RS1, plus scheduled with you for August. Would you be able to update if there is a newer firmware available?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomsHT* /forum/post/16620978
> 
> 
> I have the RS1, plus scheduled with you for August. Would you be able to update if there is a newer firmware available?



If it is available to me and makes sense.


The current upgrader software for that product is not compatible with my computer.


----------



## Darkstar757

Anyone going to be in the Maryland are that can calibrate a SAMSUNG 52" 1080p LCD HDTV LN52A550.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757* /forum/post/16624112
> 
> 
> Anyone going to be in the Maryland are that can calibrate a SAMSUNG 52" 1080p LCD HDTV LN52A550.



I will be there in August.


----------



## whityfrd

looking to get my 600m calibrated in Baton Rouge, LA. i understand this is most likely a pass through from texas to florida. anyone heading through here in the future?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whityfrd* /forum/post/16658889
> 
> 
> looking to get my 600m calibrated in Baton Rouge, LA. i understand this is most likely a pass through from texas to florida. anyone heading through here in the future?



I will be in your area in December.


----------



## Kensmith48

How about Michigan? The tri-city area--Bay, Saginaw, & Midland. I Have a JVC RS20 that needs calibration in the near future. I'm currently still working on my home theater but I'm getting close to finishing.


----------



## 1750

I am interested in finding a calibrator who can set my 57hm167 up with both ISF day and ISF night settings on my Toshiba. I need both settings.....if possible.


Located in Madison, WIS.


Thank you


----------



## ikjadoon

Anybody in the Lexington-Richmond area of KY willing to do a calibration on a PRO-111FD?


~Ibrahim~


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kensmith48* /forum/post/16662229
> 
> 
> How about Michigan? The tri-city area--Bay, Saginaw, & Midland. I Have a JVC RS20 that needs calibration in the near future. I'm currently still working on my home theater but I'm getting close to finishing.



I will be there in August.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon* /forum/post/16662777
> 
> 
> Anybody in the Lexington-Richmond area of KY willing to do a calibration on a PRO-111FD?
> 
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



I will be there in September.


----------



## ikjadoon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16664557
> 
> 
> I will be there in September.



That's not too bad. Do you have a site to contact you from? Or should just PM you around September?


~Ibrahim~


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon* /forum/post/16664613
> 
> 
> That's not too bad. Do you have a site to contact you from? Or should just PM you around September?
> 
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



You can get information and make a reservation here.


Jeff Meier (UMR)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected]


----------



## ikjadoon

Sweet, thanks!










~Ibrahim~


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1750* /forum/post/16662698
> 
> 
> I am interested in finding a calibrator who can set my 57hm167 up with both ISF day and ISF night settings on my Toshiba. I need both settings.....if possible.
> 
> 
> Located in Madison, WIS.
> 
> 
> Thank you



I will be there the first week of August. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Hotkey

Can I get some help with calibration in Moline, IL? 61265


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/16675819
> 
> 
> Can I get some help with calibration in Moline, IL? 61265



I will be there in August.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/16676030
> 
> 
> I will be there in August.



OK. How about some details? Dates/times, cost, options, expectations, warranty, etc.


I own a new (2 months) Panasonic TH-58PZ800U.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/16676090
> 
> 
> OK. How about some details? Dates/times, cost, options, expectations, warranty, etc.
> 
> 
> I own a new (2 months) Panasonic TH-58PZ800U.



There's a link to UMR's web site at the bottom of his post. The information that you're looking for is there.


----------



## scfoxman

Anyone in South Carolina? Charleston area to be specific.


If not, it's a great place to take a summer vacation, and hit me up whilst you're here


----------



## shmerls

Hi.. I live in Hollywood, CA and need some professional calibration. This is for my home. This is my first flat screen TV. It is a month old. I have 3 issues:


1. Samsung 55" LED (UN55B6000) and LG 390 Blu Ray


2. HP LP3065 - 30" monitor for my Mac Pro, which if you know how, I'd love to get that calibrated too. Problem being that because it is a HP, it doesn't have the controls available for the Mac and the Mac on board controls only allow so much on non-Apple monitors.


3. If you also happen to know Photoshop CS3 and can help set my color space once we get the HP calibrated, that would be icing on the cake 2 times over.


But first priority is #1.


I'd like to know your experience with these issues and background (how long, full or part time tech, how you charge, contact info, etc.)


Many thanks! Steven


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scfoxman* /forum/post/16680763
> 
> 
> Anyone in South Carolina? Charleston area to be specific.
> 
> 
> If not, it's a great place to take a summer vacation, and hit me up whilst you're here



I will be there in September.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scfoxman* /forum/post/16680763
> 
> 
> Anyone in South Carolina? Charleston area to be specific.
> 
> 
> If not, it's a great place to take a summer vacation, and hit me up whilst you're here




Also, D-Nice and Anthony Lester are local:

*SOUTH CAROLINA*
D-Nice - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving all of South Carolina, North Carolina and Georgia, Columbia South Carolina based.
Anthony Lester at ClearPoint - ISFccc [7G] [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Greenville South Carolina and the surrounding States.



.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scfoxman* /forum/post/16680763
> 
> 
> Anyone in South Carolina? Charleston area to be specific.
> 
> 
> If not, it's a great place to take a summer vacation, and hit me up whilst you're here



You are local to me







Check your PM.


----------



## Hotkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/16675819
> 
> 
> Can I get some help with calibration in Moline, IL? 61265



Any other suggestions for Moline, IL 61265?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotkey* /forum/post/16682995
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions for Moline, IL 61265?



Check the List Here 

*ILLINOIS*
Jeremy Wilson at Condrum - ISFccc [7G] [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Illinois from Downers Grove.


I believe Doug Weil also covers that area on tour.


----------



## Condrum

Please contact us for detail information on our Calibration services.


----------



## Johnnyrusso

Are there any calibrators in the Philadelphia area? I need to calibrate a samsung pn58b860. Any help would be greatly appricated!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnnyrusso* /forum/post/16704648
> 
> 
> Are there any calibrators in the Philadelphia area? I need to calibrate a samsung pn58b860. Any help would be greatly appricated!



I will be there in August and have done several of those displays. I also offer audio calibration and consulting on audio and video to aid you in getting the best value home theater exerience.


----------



## whorunit

Anyone in Phoenix, AZ?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whorunit* /forum/post/16706661
> 
> 
> Anyone in Phoenix, AZ?



I will be there in October.


----------



## smail.nathan

hey all, i've been posting in another thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post16708701 ) about picture problems with my samsung lcd (LNT-4061F). Stacey Spears recommended a professional cailbration.


I live in Bridgeport, WV... just under two hours south of Pittsburgh, PA. My zip code is 26330.


I just need video calibration for two hd sources. Anybody who will be travelling through my area, and can perform the celibration for me, I would be HIGHLY interested. Please PM me and let me know any and all info you can share. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/16708819
> 
> 
> hey all, i've been posting in another thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post16708701 ) about picture problems with my samsung lcd (LNT-4061F). Stacey Spears recommended a professional cailbration.
> 
> 
> I live in Bridgeport, WV... just under two hours south of Pittsburgh, PA. My zip code is 26330.
> 
> 
> I just need video calibration for two hd sources. Anybody who will be travelling through my area, and can perform the celibration for me, I would be HIGHLY interested. Please PM me and let me know any and all info you can share. Thanks so much in advance!



Haven't heard anything from anybody yet. Am I in a dead zone for everybody here? Or does someone travel through this area at some point? If not, any recommendations?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/16717961
> 
> 
> Haven't heard anything from anybody yet. Am I in a dead zone for everybody here? Or does someone travel through this area at some point? If not, any recommendations?



I will be in Pittsburgh early next month for a projector calibration, if you're not in too much of a hurry.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/16723446
> 
> 
> I will be in Pittsburgh early next month for a projector calibration, if you're not in too much of a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



that'll do just fine, as long as you don't mind driving down to my area. Can you PM me prices, details, or contact info? Thanks so much!


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Smail

Yes you are in a dead zone.

Jump on the chance to get Ken to assist you.

Regards

Gregg


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregg Loewen* /forum/post/16724535
> 
> 
> hi Smail
> 
> Yes you are in a dead zone.
> 
> Jump on the chance to get Ken to assist you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gregg



I am taking your advice. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## aikidojoe

Need some assistance w/ a Hitachi 65S500...Cleaning // Calibration. Chicago Suburbs.

Thanks! 60185


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aikidojoe* /forum/post/16728383
> 
> 
> Need some assistance w/ a Hitachi 65S500...Cleaning // Calibration. Chicago Suburbs.
> 
> Thanks! 60185



I can help you out. I should be there mid July.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aikidojoe* /forum/post/16728383
> 
> 
> Need some assistance w/ a Hitachi 65S500...Cleaning // Calibration. Chicago Suburbs.
> 
> Thanks! 60185



You have a private message.


----------



## earlraglin

Have a Pioneer pro 111fd need to get calibrated. My location is in Lexington KY


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earlraglin* /forum/post/16735542
> 
> 
> Have a Pioneer pro 111fd need to get calibrated. My location is in Lexington KY



Check this List for Calibrators that can calibrate your Elite's ISFccc Interface.


Second Post is by State (and US / Canada)... many Pros do Calibration Tours outside their Home Region....


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earlraglin* /forum/post/16735542
> 
> 
> Have a Pioneer pro 111fd need to get calibrated. My location is in Lexington KY



Earl, you have a private message.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earlraglin* /forum/post/16735542
> 
> 
> Have a Pioneer pro 111fd need to get calibrated. My location is in Lexington KY



I will be in your area in September.


----------



## tabish

Looking for someone who is or will be in the Alexandria VA area to calibrate a Pioneer Kuro 151FD.


----------



## Nachtkommen

I live in Louisville, KY. and would like to know if there are any other professionals (that live near or are passing by) that have experience calibrating a PRO-151FD.


I've been considering Ken Whitcomb in Indianapolis, IN because of his location. Has anybody else had their 151 calibrated by him? If so, would you mind dropping me a PM...


Thank ye.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nachtkommen* /forum/post/16757693
> 
> 
> I live in Louisville, KY. and would like to know if there are any other professionals (that live near or are passing by) that have experience calibrating a PRO-151FD.
> 
> 
> I've been considering Ken Whitcomb in Indianapolis, IN because of his location. Has anybody else had their 151 calibrated by him? If so, would you mind dropping me a PM...
> 
> 
> Thank ye.



I will be in your area in September and also offer audio calibration to complete the home theater experience.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tabish* /forum/post/16754229
> 
> 
> Looking for someone who is or will be in the Alexandria VA area to calibrate a Pioneer Kuro 151FD.



I will be in your area in August and also offer audio calibration to complete the home theater experience.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tabish* /forum/post/16754229
> 
> 
> Looking for someone who is or will be in the Alexandria VA area to calibrate a Pioneer Kuro 151FD.



I will be in your area later this month. PM me if you are interested in me calibrating your display.


----------



## nicholc2

Anyone in the Columbus, OH area or vicinity please shoot me a PM if you're interested in me performing a calibration for you. I'll be glad to help out.


Please see the link in my signature for reviews of my work.


----------



## irg

Calling all AVS members from the UK!


My name's Iain Gibson and I run Illuminant AV which offers ISF video calibration as well as a more affordable basic service. I'm based near York in the UK from where I can reach most parts of the country. I gained ISF certification in March 2008 and since then have largely specialised in flat panels but am now getting into front projectors too. Currently I use CalMAN software with the X-rite i1Pro and Chroma5 meters.


My email is [email protected] and you can also get more details on my website at http://www.illuminant.tv


----------



## trgraphics

I live in the Houston area (Katy) and need a qualified person to calibrate my Benq 5000.


Thanks!


Tony


----------



## DroptheRemote

trgraphics,


I am going to be in Houston the week of July 11. I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## bkwells

I have a new Mits 65837 DLP that I'd like to get calibrated. I'm close to Gulfport/Biloxi area in south MS.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trgraphics* /forum/post/16770177
> 
> 
> I live in the Houston area (Katy) and need a qualified person to calibrate my Benq 5000.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Tony



I will be back in December.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkwells* /forum/post/16772073
> 
> 
> I have a new Mits 65837 DLP that I'd like to get calibrated. I'm close to Gulfport/Biloxi area in south MS.



I will be there in September.


----------



## VidPro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice* /forum/post/16758298
> 
> 
> I will be in your area later this month. PM me if you are interested in me calibrating your display.



Hi,


Will you be making your way to the Boston area anytime soon?


Thanks!


----------



## truble

My name is Tim Huber and I am an ISF trained and certified calibrator in the greater Charlotte, NC area.


Please visit my website at WWW.AccurateHDTV.com for more information on the services we offer.

__________________

Thanks and have a great day!


Tim Huber

Accurate HDTV

704-577-9544
[email protected]


----------



## JimShaw

I am getting ready to have my first calibration and have contacted

Bill at http://www.coastcalibration.com/ 


Is anyone familiar with this company and their work?



.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimShaw* /forum/post/16791358
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to have my first calibration and have contacted
> 
> Bill at http://www.coastcalibration.com/
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this company and their work?
> 
> 
> 
> .



You can check Post # 1 & 2 of the link at the bottom of my post, but I don't recall ever seeing a calibration report about Bill's work.


----------



## mperritano

I live in the Chicago area and need my Epson 6500 UB calibrated.


----------



## DroptheRemote

mperritano,


I will be in Chicago from August 6-8.


I've sent you a private message with additional details and contact info.


----------



## Dizzy714

I have a Samsung PN50B560 that needs to be calibrated.

I'm located in Southern California [Orange County - Anaheim]


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy714* /forum/post/16824267
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung PN50B560 that needs to be calibrated.
> 
> I'm located in Southern California [Orange County - Anaheim]



Here are two and a list to look through.


Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio. He has been touring this area about three times a year.


Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David is based in Southern California.


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

1-323-679-4079


You can read customer reports in the two lists that are linked at the bottom of my post.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/15943063
> 
> 
> Check this *LIST* of Calibrators that can activate and calibrate the ISFccc Interface.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy714* /forum/post/16824267
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung PN50B560 that needs to be calibrated.
> 
> I'm located in Southern California [Orange County - Anaheim]



I am located in Whittier


----------



## Fluffyjr2

My father recently purchased a Sony KDL-46V5100 and I'm trying to convince him that a professional calibration is worth considering. Is there anyone in the central NJ area; more specifically Mercer county.


----------



## joez7700

Hi,

I dont know if anyone from buffalo ny needs as ISF Calibration, but I know a company that does them.


"the stereo Advantage"

716-632-8038


----------



## TheSwordOfDoom

I am looking for someone to do a calibration on my Panasonic V10 50". I live on the WI/IL border on the IL side. Zip code 60002


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheSwordOfDoom* /forum/post/16841461
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone to do a calibration on my Panasonic V10 50". I live on the WI/IL border on the IL side. Zip code 60002



I could do it this Sunday (19th) or Monday (20th) if you let me know soon.


----------



## MR AUTHENTIC

i have a pioneer plasma pdp-6020fd and a onkyo tx-sr876 receiver i have a isf calibration set up and the tech is going to calibrate 2 ports which two should he due ?????my cable box runs via hdmi into my receiver port "3" hdmi ,my blu-ray player runs via hdmi into my receiver port "1" hdmi and then coming out of receiver i have one hdmi going into my pioneer plasma pdp-6020fd ....what should be calibrated considering the onkyo has isf calibration built in (for adjustment) ????? please help-----------



thanks zach


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

You probably should have asked this before you hired the calibrator, but the way I would calibrate this is to calibrate the panel first using a reference device like a pattern generator. Then, I would calibrate the Onkyo's video controls/or each input device's controls, whichever offeres the flexibility I need to calibrate the input device properly to the panel. This is how it should be done.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MR AUTHENTIC* /forum/post/16852072
> 
> 
> i have a pioneer plasma pdp-6020fd and a onkyo tx-sr876 receiver i have a isf calibration set up and the tech is going to calibrate 2 ports which two should he due ?????my cable box runs via hdmi into my receiver port "3" hdmi ,my blu-ray player runs via hdmi into my receiver port "1" hdmi and then coming out of receiver i have one hdmi going into my pioneer plasma pdp-6020fd ....what should be calibrated considering the onkyo has isf calibration built in (for adjustment) ????? please help-----------
> 
> 
> 
> thanks zach



If you have to tell the calibrator which sources to calibrate, you hired the wrong calibrator. Most calibrators will discuss your viewing preferences and what sources are important to you before ever starting the calibration. This need not be worked out prior to the calibration. It's part of the "overture" to the actual calibration process. More than likely, based on your answers to the calibrators inquiries, he will tell you what the most logical thing to do is. If your calibrator is not operating on that level and is looking to you for direction... that's probably not the calibrator you want working on your TV. For example - if you have 3 sources going into an AVR, most pro calibrators are going to tell you that the cable/satellite source is all over the map and there's not much you can do about it other than let the channels fall where they may (after making sure the settings are correct on the box, in the AVR and on the display) after using the settings determined by the signal generator and meter. That would then leave only 2 sources to worry about re. custom calibration after starting with the settings suggested by the signal generator and meter/software.


All the hand-wringing you are going through right now prior to a calibration is completely unnecessary and unwarranted - if you are using a good independent pro calibrator. If you are using a calibrator from a retail store, especially a "discount" retail store, you are probably going to get something less than optimum no matter what you do (based on my "following" those people and on posts made by their customers on AVS and elsewhere).


----------



## Mr Bob

Cals are done by the scanrate, not by the input. HDMI can be different from component, also. All inputs of the same format - like HDMI - will be taken care of automatically as soon as your calibrator does the first one of them.


The receiver's built-in calibration potential is there for a DIYer and I would not touch them unless I intended to do my own calibration. If you're having a pro calibrator in to do it the best way possible, leave those receiver settings flat and let any changes be done directly on the display by the calibrator.


An Onkyo is of sufficient grade that you won't have to worry that anything will change as it goes thru the receiver, what goes in is what will come out. As long as the built-in calibration settings stay OUT of circuit, by remaining flat.



b


----------



## MR AUTHENTIC

D-nice are you every in Wisconsin for calibration i'm thinking about buying a pioneer plasma pro-151fd 60" >>>> how much to calibrate it ????


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent


----------



## BuckeyeAmps

Looking to get my Samsung PN50B550 calibrated.


I live in Toledo, OH (about 60 miles south of Detroit). Anyone have anyone recommendations/referrals for a calibrator??


(Besides Chad B....I have already been in contact with him, possible scheduling conflicts)


----------



## Railroad5

I live in Cameron, NC (about 20 minutes from Fayetteville). I'm looking for a good calibrator for my Hitachi 57f59. I plan to keep this TV for a long time so I want the best picture possible. I am on a budget, but a good picture is important to me right now. Thanks.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigCoolJesus* /forum/post/16911995
> 
> 
> Looking to get my Samsung PN50B550 calibrated.
> 
> 
> I live in Toledo, OH (about 60 miles south of Detroit). Anyone have anyone recommendations/referrals for a calibrator??
> 
> 
> (Besides Chad B....I have already been in contact with him, possible scheduling conflicts)



I will be calibrating in the Detroit area this weekend, if that helps with your schedule.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Railroad5* /forum/post/16912213
> 
> 
> I live in Cameron, NC (about 20 minutes from Fayetteville). I'm looking for a good calibrator for my Hitachi 57f59. I plan to keep this TV for a long time so I want the best picture possible. I am on a budget, but a good picture is important to me right now. Thanks.



I'm in NC now. If you want it done this weekend I could do it.
http://hdtvbychadb.com/display_types...projection.htm


----------



## patemd

Hi,

I just purchased a Panny V10 50in plasma that I was hoping to have calibrated. I live in long island and was wondering if anyone services this area.

Thanks,

Milan


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patemd* /forum/post/16914294
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a Panny V10 50in plasma that I was hoping to have calibrated. I live in long island and was wondering if anyone services this area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Milan



Here are two possibilities for you to contact.


Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

Eliab at 908-531-7028


Gregg Loewen
http://www.lionav.com/services.php 
[email protected]


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patemd* /forum/post/16914294
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a Panny V10 50in plasma that I was hoping to have calibrated. I live in long island and was wondering if anyone services this area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Milan



I will be there around Aug 24th.


----------



## jaypb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/16914328
> 
> 
> Here are two possibilities for you to contact.
> 
> 
> Eliab Alvarez de la Campa (Eliab)
> http://www.avical.com/
> [email protected]
> 
> Eliab at 908-531-7028
> 
> 
> Gregg Loewen
> http://www.lionav.com/services.php
> [email protected]



You *may* want to hurry up and contact Eliab as I believe he's hanging up his calibration hat soon...real soon.


The man works magic on displays. MAGIC.










I've used his services three times. No complaints here.


----------



## joffer

Austin, TX - Pioneer PRO151


If anyone is going to be in town any time soon, i'd love to get on your schedule. thanks


----------



## Mr Bob

A Dallas/DFW tour is in the making right now. Contact me directly please, not by pm -



b


----------



## hilltopper72

I live in Greensboro NC, just purchased a Panasonic 50G10 plasma that will be delivered this Saturday. First a question - should I have a certain number of hours on the set before it's Calibrated , or should it be calibrated right away. Second - anyone in the Triad area interested?


----------



## DroptheRemote

hilltopper,


I'm available in the Greensboro area during the first week of September. I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## DroptheRemote

FYI -- I'm going to be in the Chicago area on Friday (Aug 7) and Saturday (Aug 8) and due to a last-minute scheduling change I now have a couple of open appointment slots.


If interested, you can contact me at 314-495-2993.


----------



## REWJR

Having fun in the nation's capital calibrating for Geek Squad / Bestbuy Ottawa. I have been doing mainly flat panels LCD / Plasma .

I did manage ( with help from Cine4 ) to calibrate my Epson TW600 720P projector being displayed on a daylight hi def grey 106" screen in my HT bat cave .


Hello to Mr. Bob thanks for all the help .


----------



## Mr Bob




----------



## Serotonin

Do any calibraters live in Sydney / Australia i have a samsung series 3 or 4 full hd lcd. I want to calibrate the tv for sd tv and hd tv aswell as ps3/blueray and dvd...


----------



## AndrewStrick

How about Perth Australia? PM me if you are one!


----------



## turbe

Check with Andrew Poole - He can cover or he works with others that cover areas in Australia he doesn't.


Let him know Turbe sent you


----------



## SwampDawg78

Any ISF Calibrator touring in Louisiana in the next few months?


Have a Samsung HL67A750 LED DLP.


PM me if heading in the Baton Rouge area.


Thanks


----------



## gnosta

Looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung LN40B650 in San Francisco. Let me know if you are available and pricing. Thanks!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnosta* /forum/post/16982746
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung LN40B650 in San Francisco. Let me know if you are available and pricing. Thanks!



Here are three that you can contact.


Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio. He has been touring this area about three times a year.


Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David is based in Southern California but he comes North frequently.


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

1-323-679-4079


Robert lives in the Bay Area.


Robert Busch
[email protected] 
www.buschhometheater.com


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Just wanted folks to know...


I will be travelling to Western Kansas along the I70 corridor on August 24th. If anyone in Salina or Manhattan wishes a calibration, please contact me.


Thanks

Shawn


----------



## FEARDIZ

Hi looking for a calibration tech for a RCA D52w20 52 Rear Projection TV. I'm in the Chicago western burbs.


thanks


----------



## smail.nathan

Hey folks, I just wanted to post here about my great experience with Ken Whitcomb (AVS member D6500Ken), who I was able to get to do my LCD calibration in WV.


He was very professional, and his knowledge and know-how were very impressive. I would highly recommend him if you're looking for a very thorough calibration, that will leave you very pleased with the results.


Thanks again Ken, and thanks to this thread for helping me find him!


----------



## dlbradley

I'm looking for current recommendations for calibration in the Atlanta area.


Thanks,

David


----------



## DroptheRemote

dllbradley,


I'm in Atlanta in early September. I've sent you additional info and how to contact me, if interested, by private message.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbradley* /forum/post/17033318
> 
> 
> I'm looking for current recommendations for calibration in the Atlanta area.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David



I will be in the Atlanta area weekly for the next 2 months starting Monday. Did you get your TC-P65V10 yet







You have a PM.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbradley* /forum/post/17033318
> 
> 
> I'm looking for current recommendations for calibration in the Atlanta area.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David



David,


I will be in your area in September.


----------



## MX48

I am close to purchasing a Panny 65S1.


I live 3 hours Southeast of Atlanta, 1 hour West of Savannah, 3 hours Northwest of Jacksonville and 3 1/2 hours Southwest of Charleston SC. In other words, not near any large cities.

What are my best choices of getting it calibrated?


Thanks

MX48


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MX48* /forum/post/17043432
> 
> 
> I am close to purchasing a Panny 65S1.
> 
> 
> I live 3 hours Southeast of Atlanta, 1 hour West of Savannah, 3 hours Northwest of Jacksonville and 3 1/2 hours Southwest of Charleston SC. In other words, not near any large cities.
> 
> What are my best choices of getting it calibrated?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MX48



Metter, GA. No problem. You have a PM


----------



## mnerren17

Hi. I'm looking for an experienced Calibrator in the DFW Metroplex. The calibration will be for a TCP58-V10.


You can contact me with a private message to me on this forum.


Thanks in advance,


Michael Nerren


----------



## Mr Bob

Hey, Michael -


A tour starting in Dallas mid-September has been organized with a nice core number of cals and is looking for new owners who want to join in. It will start in the DFW area and move down later to Houston.


Welcome aboard, if you'd like to join in. Contact me directly, not be pm please -



b


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnerren17* /forum/post/17045375
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm looking for an experienced Calibrator in the DFW Metroplex. The calibration will be for a TCP58-V10.



Here are two calibrators that tour Texas on a regular basis.


Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio.


Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David is based in Southern California but he tours Texas frequently.


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

1-323-679-4079


You can also check here for a partner that covers Texas.

*Lion AV*


----------



## charliemax

Any seasoned calibrators in the Phila, PA area? I have a Pan 50G10 with the yellow/greens. It does a lot of other things very well and is worth trying to save from a trip back to the store. Thanks.


----------



## D-Nice

I will be there this weekend. You have a PM.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charliemax* /forum/post/17051029
> 
> 
> Any seasoned calibrators in the Phila, PA area? I have a Pan 50G10 with the yellow/greens. It does a lot of other things very well and is worth trying to save from a trip back to the store. Thanks.


----------



## PrISM

Any calibrators in the Tampa Bay area? I've got a Pio KRP-500M on the way. Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrISM* /forum/post/17052711
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Tampa Bay area? I've got a Pio KRP-500M on the way. Thanks!



I will be there next weekend. You have a PM


----------



## umr

I will be in Tampa in a few weeks.


----------



## ringman57

Any calibrators in the Allentown/Lehigh Valley area? I have a Samsung 58" that is in need of calibration.

Thanks!!


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/17049258
> 
> 
> Here are two calibrators that tour Texas on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio.
> 
> 
> Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
> http://www.accucalhd.com/
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> David is based in Southern California but he tours Texas frequently.
> 
> 
> David Abrams
> http://www.avical.com/
> [email protected]
> 
> 1-323-679-4079
> 
> 
> You can also check here for a partner that covers Texas.
> 
> *Lion AV*



You are correct! We tour Texas on a regular basis and will be back there in October, but spaces are filling fast!










Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringman57* /forum/post/17102716
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Allentown/Lehigh Valley area? I have a Samsung 58" that is in need of calibration.
> 
> Thanks!!



I will be back in November.


----------



## marine92104

I'm looking to get my Pioneer Kuro Pro 150 calibrated.


Anyone know the best ISF Tech in San Diego, CA?



Thanks!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/17125586
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get my Pioneer Kuro Pro 150 calibrated.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best ISF Tech in San Diego, CA?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio. He has been touring this area about three times a year.


Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David is based in Southern California.


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

1-323-679-4079


----------



## Mr Bob

I also do audio. Started doing audio long before doing video calibrations, many years before it.


Completed the audio portion for a Kuro 101 owner Thursday, who is very blitzed about the results, will be completing the video cal as soon as I get past some issues I am having with ControlCal, have emailed Turbe about them -



b


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/17125586
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get my Pioneer Kuro Pro 150 calibrated.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best ISF Tech in San Diego, CA?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



While I am recovering from Hip replacement surgery, I am referring customers to David Abrams.......


----------



## Hoooch

Are there any ISF Calibrators in the northeast, say New Hampshire area? I am looking to get a Mitsubishi HC6500 calibrated and possibly a LG50PQ30.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoooch* /forum/post/17129904
> 
> 
> Are there any ISF Calibrators in the northeast, say New Hampshire area? I am looking to get a Mitsubishi HC6500 calibrated and possibly a LG50PQ30.



I will be in southern NH in November.


----------



## bobgilbert

Any of you going to be in the Nashville area soon to assist with my KRP-500?


Thanks!


----------



## Lee Gallagher

All calibrators are not created equal. With Advanced Audio Visual, you will receive the finest calibration services in the state of Arizona.


My name is Lee Gallagher and I am a full-time Professional Video Calibrator. I offer full scale calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, LCD, Plasma, LCoS and DILA.


Calibration equipment that is utilized includes Colorfacts Professional, CalMAN color analyzer software, gretagmacbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer, Sony PVM-96 D65 optical comparator, and Sencore’s VP403C HD test pattern generator. I support ISFccc and ControlCal, enabling calibrations for all Pioneer plasma displays. Test discs include Digital Video Essentials (DVD and HD DVD), AVSHD 709, AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark (DVD and Blu-Ray) and the HDTV Calibration Wizard by Monster and the ISF.


I am a THX Certified Professional Display Calibrator. I have attended Joe Kane’s Advanced Color Space Class and have completed factory authorized training on Samsung DLP, Brillian LCoS, Colorfacts Professional and Ideal-Lume bias lighting.


I have, and continue to, receive extensive training and have a great deal of professional experience in the customer service industry. My goal to you, the customer, is to provide not only an accurate, calibrated display, but to provide exceptional customer service that you expect and deserve.


----------



## BuddyR

I have a JVC RS10 in Annapolis, MD area. Anybody know of a very good and reasonable calibrator?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuddyR* /forum/post/17146675
> 
> 
> I have a JVC RS10 in Annapolis, MD area. Anybody know of a very good and reasonable calibrator?



I will be in your area in November.


----------



## AlpineMan

Looking for a calibrator to do Mitsubishi WD73C9 in Chino Hills, CA


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlpineMan* /forum/post/17150618
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator to do Mitsubishi WD73C9 in Chino Hills, CA



I would not bother. Perfect Tint and Perfect Color controls are required on Mits DLP displays to get good color performance.


----------



## BLUCanadian

I am interested in finding an ISF Calibrator for the downtown Toronto area. I just purchased a Pioneer Pro-101FD and would like to have it calibrated in a few months, preferably by someone who has experience with the 9G Pioneers


----------



## turbe

Hi BLU, check this LIST


----------



## rps123

Looking for suggestions to calibrate a Panasonic 58S1 in the D.C. area. Early Oct. is preferred. Thanks.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rps123* /forum/post/17168299
> 
> 
> Looking for suggestions to calibrate a Panasonic 58S1 in the D.C. area. Early Oct. is preferred. Thanks.



You have a PM.


----------



## zimonsays

Looking for a calibrator in the NYC area. I have a Pioneer 500m. Let me know.

Thanks, Andrew
[email protected]


----------



## REWJR

I do ISF Calibration in the Ottawa area using a Sencore Color Pro 6000 + V PRO analyser running beta 3 of the software on an XP SP3 laptop.


I own a Panasonic 42PZ85U in a light controlled MB room .

The night calibration settings are as follows -


pic mode - Cinema

picture - 65

brightness - 50

color - 38

tint - minus 5

sharpness - 0

color temp - normal

black level - light

HD size 2


Grey Scale settings -


RCUT - 81

GCUT - 80

BCUT - 83


RDRV - E3

GDRV - FC

BDRV - BO


The biggest change is in the overall 3D effect of the HDTV pic.


----------



## StopTheExcuses

Any well respected ISF calibrator reading this going to be in the NC area anytime soon? I have a Panasonic 65V10 that I would like to get calibrated. PM me if interested, Thanks!


----------



## K.G.

I am interested in ISF calibration of my new C3X1080 sim2 projector. I live in Valdosta Ga .


K.G.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K.G.* /forum/post/17198865
> 
> 
> I am interested in ISF calibration of my new C3X1080 sim2 projector. I live in Valdosta Ga .
> 
> 
> K.G.



I will be back in your area in January. I also offer audio calibration to complete the experiance. Please fillout this form if you want my services www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## jcoles

Hi,


I'm looking for someone to do a gray scale calibration on my Marquee 9500LC with MP mods ASAP. I live in N. Virginia in Loudoun County west of Leesburg.


thanks


----------



## pajamaparty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StopTheExcuses* /forum/post/17198549
> 
> 
> Any well respected ISF calibrator reading this going to be in the NC area anytime soon? I have a Panasonic 65V10 that I would like to get calibrated. PM me if interested, Thanks!



I'm also looking for an ISF calibration on a 58V10 in NC. Greenville(hour from the coast) to be more exact. PM me please!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamaparty* /forum/post/17222900
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for an ISF calibration on a 58V10 in NC. Greenville(hour from the coast) to be more exact. PM me please!



You have a PM


----------



## frankdoorhof

Hi,

My name is Frank Doorhof

Our Company ITC Home Theater is located in the Netherlands (Emmeloord).


We are very active with the ISF calibrations since 2001.

Calibrations are carried out on all displays and projectors.


Software used : Controlcal for ISFccc, progressive labs for calibrations

Hardware used : Progressive labs Microspec analyzer spectrum radio meter


Calibrations can be carried out in our store in Emmeloord or on location by our customers in so called ISF tours which are done every week and people can write up via our online forum.


Certifications : ISF, HAA, Sencore


Working together with several manufacturers and dealers.


----------



## turbe

Welcome to AVS Frank..


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlpineMan* /forum/post/17150618
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator to do Mitsubishi WD73C9 in Chino Hills, CA


*Greetings AlpineMan,*


We regularly service your area and would be happy to assist you with the calibration of your Mitsubishi display device. Please email me directly at [email protected] or visit our website at www.avical.com for more details.


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnerren17* /forum/post/17045375
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm looking for an experienced Calibrator in the DFW Metroplex. The calibration will be for a TCP58-V10.
> 
> 
> You can contact me with a private message to me on this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Michael Nerren


*Greetings,*


I'll be in Texas the 3rd week of October and would be happy to assist you with the calibration of your display. Feel free to email [email protected] or visist our website at www.avical.com for more information.


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## VanO

Hi people,


Another Dutch calibrator on this forum. Already some time ago registered here at AVS Forums.


My name is Arnold van Oostrum, I'm ISF & HAA certified.

My little company is called Kalibravo, my Dutch website can be found at www.kalibravo.com and my own (new) forum at forum.kalibravo.nl 


I work in all areas of The Netherlands and sometimes also in the North region of Belgium.


At first I worked with Sencore equipment, but this year I made the switch to Spectracal's CalMAN, which made me the first CalMAN Professional user in the Benelux.


Nice to meet you all.


----------



## ex_farmboy

Epson 6500UB owner in the western Chicago suburbs looking for someone to come out and tune it for my 118" Carada Brilliant White screen. If you can also tune audio, that's a big plus. Recently finished my basement and has the theater in one end. Experience and knowledge of how to work with an Onkyo receiver, Samsung Blu-Ray player, Toshiba HD-DVD player, and DirecTV HD PVR would be awesome!


----------



## Adam-DiVine

Anyone going to be in Northwest Jersey anytime soon? I have a Sony VPL-VW40 that needs a calibration. Thanks!


----------



## bobgilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgilbert* /forum/post/17144004
> 
> 
> Any of you going to be in the Nashville area soon to assist with my KRP-500?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nobody?


----------



## Gregg Loewen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bobgilbert
> 
> Any of you going to be in the Nashville area soon to assist with my KRP-500?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



contact doug weil at [email protected] He regularly services Nashville, etc.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobgilbert* /forum/post/17303843
> 
> 
> Nobody?



I will be in your area next weekend. You have a PM


----------



## PathofNeo

I recently obtained a Samsung 46A950 and would like to have it calibrated. I live in Raleigh, NC.


Thanks,

Kris


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PathofNeo* /forum/post/17305049
> 
> 
> I recently obtained a Samsung 46A950 and would like to have it calibrated. I live in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kris



You have a PM.


----------



## 87astro

Looking for a calibration for my Panasonic TH-50PZ80U plasma TV in Winston Salem, NC.


TWC HD box, xbox 360, Panasonic DMP-BD60 BLU-RAY Player hooked up


Just don't want a best buy monkey coming into my house and messing with it,


let me know! Thanks


Steve


----------



## D-Nice

You have a PM.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *87astro* /forum/post/17306838
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibration for my Panasonic TH-50PZ80U plasma TV in Winston Salem, NC.
> 
> 
> TWC HD box, xbox 360, Panasonic DMP-BD60 BLU-RAY Player hooked up
> 
> 
> Just don't want a best buy monkey coming into my house and messing with it,
> 
> 
> let me know! Thanks
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## XrstalLens

My name is Lyle Corbin and I am both ISF and HAA Level II certified for display and audio calibration of home theaters. I am located in Bothell, WA, and my service area includes the Seattle Metropolitan area and Eastside.


I also do display setup, calibration, audio services, and training for auditoriums, conference rooms, and churches.


I specialize in setup, calibrations, and design, and am not an equipment dealer.


My business is Crystal Clear Home Theater, and my website with details is www.crystalclearhometheater.com .


The equipment I use (which can also be found in my dealer listing on the ISF website) is: Sencore OTC1000 colorimeter, VP403CSH HDTV signal generator (all analog and digital out, including SDI), DisplayMate test pattern generator, Sencore SP495 Audio Analyzer, MX399 mic multiplexer, DAG5161 test tone generator.


Please contact me through my website if you would like any additional information or are interested in calibration.


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


Here is the upcoming schedule for Avical calibration coverage:


Southern Califonia - Covered on a regular basis.

New York, New Jersey, Connecticut - October 10th-15th

Entire State of Texas, including El Paso - October 27th-30th

New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Connecticut - November 16th-20th

Washington State and Oregon - November 30th-December 4th


Please feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] or visit www.avical.com for more details.


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## kylmos

Hey everyone! I have had my panny g10 for about 3 weeks and have done some offsets and sm settings but was hoping for a professional to come by and do a ISF calibration. So question is: any well known calibrators with experience in the Arkansas area or will be in the future. Please send any info via PM please. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylmos* /forum/post/17318155
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I have had my panny g10 for about 3 weeks and have done some offsets and sm settings but was hoping for a professional to come by and do a ISF calibration. So question is: any well known calibrators with experience in the Arkansas area or will be in the future. Please send any info via PM please. Thanks everyone!



kylmos,


Where are you in Arkansas? I get to Memphis a few times a year and earlier this week I received a query from someone there. If that person is interested and you're nearby, I might be able to take care of you in November on the way to Texas.


In the meantime, here's more information about my background and experience, including customer feedback and my current schedule:

www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## Rich Backley

Minneapolis area--Mitsubishi 65813 rptv 9" guns-anyone in this area?

I need a cleaning and calibration. Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Backley* /forum/post/17323789
> 
> 
> Minneapolis area--Mitsubishi 65813 rptv 9" guns-anyone in this area?
> 
> I need a cleaning and calibration. Thanks



Rich,


I am likely going to be heading to Minneapolis in December or January. I've sent you a PM with more details about my services and contact info.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I will be travelling through eastern sections of Nebraska (including Omaha), and South Dakota, Southeast North Dakota and Minnesota in early November. I offer *more* than just video calibration, so if anyone is interested in a THX Video Calibration, Audyssey Pro installation (or equipment), a Home Acoustics Alliance Level II Audio calibration, or just need someone to consult with on an upcoming project, please feel free to contact me. Please, review the link on my signature for equipment and capabilites. Thanks!


----------



## Packdog

Have a 111fd Elite I would like calibrated.


Anyone coming to SE Wisconsin in the coming weeks ??


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM Sent


----------



## lutzg8tr

Looking for calibrator for Panasonic 65S1. I live near Tampa. PM me please. Thank you.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lutzg8tr* /forum/post/17353202
> 
> 
> Looking for calibrator for Panasonic 65S1. I live near Tampa. PM me please. Thank you.



You have a PM.


----------



## gianquittia

Hi,

Just will need a calibrator around the end of November or beginning of December for Kuro 151. Just wondering if there are any near Huntington, WV. Thanks.


----------



## Arnier

Hi All

Need a recomendation in Chicago to have a Samsung UN 55B 8500 Lcd calibrated.

Thank's Arnier


----------



## sd5500

Hi, I'm looking for a calibrator for my Samsung 55B8500. I'm in Rochester, N.Y.


----------



## sfin54

Looking for a professional calibrator in the West Palm Beach, FL area, or one that will be here on a tour. Specifically one that is familiar with the Mitsu 82837. The sooner the better!


Thanks,

sfin54


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Sfin

how does this Thursday work for you?

Please call me if interested. (see my email response).


Gregg


----------



## Powered by Soy

Looking for anybody in the Minneapolis area. My 50S1 currently passed the 1000 hour mark and now I'm looking to get the best possible picture out of it.


Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/17324442
> 
> 
> I am likely going to be heading to Minneapolis in December or January. I've sent you a PM with more details about my services and contact info.



I sent you a PM, Doug. I was looking to get it done sooner than Dec/Jan, but I'd like to hear what you think.


----------



## turbocayenne

Hello, i just bough Sharp AQUOS LED LC52LE700UN. I think it needs to be calibrated. Who can calibrate my tv?? I'm in the Orange County area California. Specifically in Buena Park.


Thank you


----------



## flyinrazrback

Hello, looking for an ISF calibrator that is in the Enid OK area or who will travel here. Only near cities are Tulsa/Oklahoma City/Wichita. PM me! I have a Panny 65s1 that will need to be calibrated.


----------



## mhn2

I have a Mits WS-55613 RPTV that is in serious need of calibration. I have picked up a few service menu codes here and there, but it is way too complex. I have seen a "reset to factory settings" option on one of the menus, but was afraid to try it. Can anyone tell me if this will help or hurt?










Thanks.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbocayenne* /forum/post/17387780
> 
> 
> Hello, i just bough Sharp AQUOS LED LC52LE700UN. I think it needs to be calibrated. Who can calibrate my tv?? I'm in the Orange County area California. Specifically in Buena Park.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Here are two good possibilities.


Jeff's tour schedule is on his web site. He also does audio. He has been touring your area about three times a year.


Jeff Meier (UMR at AVS)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 
[email protected] 


David is based in Southern California.


David Abrams
http://www.avical.com/ 
[email protected] 

1-323-679-4079


----------



## Bigmamma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arnier* /forum/post/17361326
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Need a recomendation in Chicago to have a Samsung UN 55B 8500 Lcd calibrated.
> 
> Thank's Arnier



I need the same recomendation for Chicago area for a Samsung UN 55B 8500.

Thanks. Bonnie


----------



## joesixpack1969

Thanks in advance.


Panasonic plasmas - TC-P42X1, TC-P58V10, TC-P65S1.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesixpack1969* /forum/post/17403925
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Panasonic plasmas - TC-P42X1, TC-P58V10, TC-P65S1.



I will be back in your area in February.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigmamma* /forum/post/17402900
> 
> 
> I need the same recomendation for Chicago area for a Samsung UN 55B 8500.
> 
> Thanks. Bonnie



I will be back in Chicago in March.


----------



## joesixpack1969

Looking for a good ISF calibrator in the Bay Area, North CA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks in advance.


Panasonic plasmas - TC-P42X1, TC-P58V10, TC-P65S1.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfin54* /forum/post/17377270
> 
> 
> Looking for a professional calibrator in the West Palm Beach, FL area, or one that will be here on a tour. Specifically one that is familiar with the Mitsu 82837. The sooner the better!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> sfin54



I will be in that region in January. This region includes Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Mississippi, Kentucky, Tennessee and Alabama.


----------



## marine92104

I have a Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro 150 that I'm need to get ISF'd Friday 10/30.


I live in San Diego. I want to make sure I get an ISF tech that has the right equipment & alot of experience & that will take the time to make sure the Plasma is done correctly.


Can someone PM if they are in my area & has that date available?


----------



## jshoffner25

anyone know a good calibrator in the seattle area? I have a v10 panny i want to get serviced. thanks


----------



## xzolian

I'm in need of some audio (Denon 3310, EMP 5.1) and video calibration (Panny 58V10), I'm in Houston, PM me if your available.


----------



## vnguyen

Hi Everyone,


I just wanted to recommend Dave at Avical. He calibrated my Pioneer 6020 plasma. He was very knowledgeable and explained to me what all the settings did. I originally had my TV set to Game Mode as Movie Mode had "murky whites." Nothing just seemed to pop with Movie Mode, but after calibration those "murky whites" were gone and I'm using my TV in Movie Mode. After calibration my TV measures higher brightness (31.3 FL vs. 25FL previously) which results in better detail!


Dave was also able to change the settings so my sidebars would be black. The user menu would only allow you to choose between gray and variable sidebars.


Overall this was a great investment and I could clearly see the changes. If you live in Southern California, I would highly recommend Dave at Avical.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd5500* /forum/post/17369083
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a calibrator for my Samsung 55B8500. I'm in Rochester, N.Y.


*Greetings,*


I was just in Rochester, New York two weeks ago, but have another trip coming up in the near future. For details please email me at [email protected] .


Regards,


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vnguyen* /forum/post/17417580
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I just wanted to recommend Dave at Avical. He calibrated my Pioneer 6020 plasma. He was very knowledgeable and explained to me what all the settings did. I originally had my TV set to Game Mode as Movie Mode had "murky whites." Nothing just seemed to pop with Movie Mode, but after calibration those "murky whites" were gone and I'm using my TV in Movie Mode. After calibration my TV measures higher brightness (31.3 FL vs. 25FL previously) which results in better detail!
> 
> 
> Dave was also able to change the settings so my sidebars would be black. The user menu would only allow you to choose between gray and variable sidebars.
> 
> 
> Overall this was a great investment and I could clearly see the changes. If you live in Southern California, I would highly recommend Dave at Avical.


*Hello vnguyen,*


Thank you for the kind words, it was a pleasure meeting you and working on your display. I'm thrilled to hear that you are enjoying the benefits of a properly calibrated image!


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jshoffner25* /forum/post/17412964
> 
> 
> anyone know a good calibrator in the seattle area? I have a v10 panny i want to get serviced. thanks


*Hello jshoffner25,*


We regularly cover the Seattle/Portland area and will be back up your way the first week of December, please email me for details: [email protected] .


Regards,


Dave


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbocayenne* /forum/post/17387780
> 
> 
> Hello, i just bough Sharp AQUOS LED LC52LE700UN. I think it needs to be calibrated. Who can calibrate my tv?? I'm in the Orange County area California. Specifically in Buena Park.
> 
> 
> Thank you


*Hello turbocayenne,*


As you may know, southern California is our home base and we would be happy to assist you in the calibration of your display. Please feel free to visit our website at www.avical.com or email me directly at [email protected] .


Regards,


Dave


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vnguyen* /forum/post/17417580
> 
> 
> I just wanted to recommend Dave at Avical. He calibrated my Pioneer 6020 plasma.



Thanks for your calibration report. I've included it in the flat panel (Post#2) list that's linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## shulaw05

Looking for a calibrator in northeastern Illinois, Lake County. tv is a panasonic p54v10. ty


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shulaw05* /forum/post/17421670
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in northeastern Illinois, Lake County. tv is a panasonic p54v10. ty



I will be back in March.


----------



## joesixpack1969

Bump...


Looking for a good ISF calibrator in the Bay Area, North CA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks in advance.


Panasonic plasmas - TC-P42X1, TC-P58V10, TC-P65S1.


----------



## D-Nice

I will be there in January. If you would like to setup a calibration, please PM me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesixpack1969* /forum/post/17422295
> 
> 
> Bump...
> 
> 
> Looking for a good ISF calibrator in the Bay Area, North CA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Panasonic plasmas - TC-P42X1, TC-P58V10, TC-P65S1.


----------



## Mr Bob

At your service -


Mr Bob


----------



## keithishere

bump...


I'm look for the best ISF calibrator in the , North Va.

------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks,


keith


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithishere* /forum/post/17427105
> 
> 
> bump...
> 
> 
> I'm look for a the best ISF calibrator in the , North Va.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> keith



I'm there right now. I just had a last minute cancellation for tonight. I could do it this afternoon if you let me know very soon. 937-267-6073

Chad Billheimer


----------



## keithishere

lol...chad. That quick service!


----------



## ukigdog4

I have a panasonic pt-ax200u projector and just bought a panasonic g15 50 inch plasma. Looking to have them both calibrated, but am very new to this forum and the idea of calibrating. I am in Rockford, IL. 60 miles west of Chicago. Can anyone help me locate someone or know of someone who can help me. Also looking to understand costs for such services. thanks.


----------



## Mr Bob

D6500Ken takes care of people in that area, and is an ace -



b


----------



## gmaines

Just bought a Elite PRO-151FDs. Looking for a good calibrator in the Riverside, CA area....thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmaines* /forum/post/17435811
> 
> 
> Just bought a Elite PRO-151FDs. Looking for a good calibrator in the Riverside, CA area....thanks



I will be in the area in February and will improve your sound as well.


----------



## Scott Michael

Searched the thread and only came up with a few hits for the Detroit Metro area. Those hits only spoke of a possible tour. Can someone make a good recommendation for a calibrator in the Detroit Area. Purchased a Panasonic 58 V10 last month. BB threw in a free calibration but I'm very hesitant on letting those knuckle heads touch my TV.


Thanks Scott


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Michael* /forum/post/17441094
> 
> 
> Searched the thread and only came up with a few hits for the Detroit Metro area. Those hits only spoke of a possible tour. Can someone make a good recommendation for a calibrator in the Detroit Area. Purchased a Panasonic 58 V10 last month. BB threw in a free calibration but I'm very hesitant on letting those knuckle heads touch my TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott



I can drop by and do a quicky on the 6th of this month. Drop me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Summit HDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Michael* /forum/post/17441094
> 
> 
> Searched the thread and only came up with a few hits for the Detroit Metro area. Those hits only spoke of a possible tour. Can someone make a good recommendation for a calibrator in the Detroit Area. Purchased a Panasonic 58 V10 last month. BB threw in a free calibration but I'm very hesitant on letting those knuckle heads touch my TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott



Hi Scott,


I'm local and at your service. My listing is on page 1 of this thread.


Regards


----------



## Scott Michael

Thanks for the quick replies guys... seems that when I purchased the TV, BB priced reduced the TV and actually charged me for the Calibration. So I have a few days to "return" the calibration and get my money back. Ill respond here in a couple days, much appreciated!


----------



## shulaw05

scott - just a word of advice, bb did the same thing to me. when i went to return the calibration service they said they couldn't do it. after threatening to return the tv, and pointing out that the receipt (nor anything else i signed) said i could not return the calibration, they finally refunded the calibration. so, just be ready for an argument...good luck.


----------



## gmaines

I just got back from BB, told them I did not want the calibration for my pro 151, they were quite nice and I was out of there in 10 minutes. I will have it done right after 150 hours.


----------



## Dragonscales

I'm looking to have my Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-111FD calibrated. It was originally calibrated by Best Buy (it came free) and I was never really satisfied with the results but I lacked the knowledge and money at the time to have it professionally done.


Right now I just notice that a lot of the time the colors are too dark for my comfort. Best Buy didn't unlock the ISF Day and Night settings either.


I don't have a lot of money to spend on a 500$ calibration but if something within my price range is offered I will jump on it in an instant!


I'm located in Lake Forest, CA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## turbe

Greetings Dragonscales,


Check this LIST (see Post #2 for by State), there are several Calibrators who can calibrate your PRO-111FD's ISFccc in California.


If you have any questions, feel free to PM me..










-Turbe


----------



## Dave41200

i just purchased an LG 47LH90 and know nothing about Home Theater set-up connections and calibration.


I live in the Utica-Syracuse, New York area of Upstate New York and would like to hear from a professional person who has experience not only in this calibration field with high tech, equipment that is not cheap, but also with experience and knowledge calibrating these LG sets.


I would love to get mine calibrated if anyone is in my area.


Dave


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave41200* /forum/post/17469091
> 
> 
> i just purchased an LG 47LH90 and know nothing about Home Theater set-up connections and calibration.
> 
> 
> I live in the Utica-Syracuse, New York area of Upstate New York and would like to hear from a professional person who has experience not only in this calibration field with high tech, equipment that is not cheap, but also with experience and knowledge calibrating these LG sets.
> 
> 
> I would love to get mine calibrated if anyone is in my area.
> 
> 
> Dave



I might be able to get it for you around Nov 21st.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16770548


----------



## dsskid














Long Island, NY


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator
CalMAN Calibration Software
Calibration Discs:

Spears & Musil

DVE BD

ISF/Monster[/list]
.


----------



## Jrunr

Is there ANYONE in W Texas??? I'm dying here looking for a calibrator!


----------



## Lee Gallagher

PM sent


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jrunr* /forum/post/17497020
> 
> 
> Is there ANYONE in W Texas??? I'm dying here looking for a calibrator!



I should be coming to Texas soon. Contact me and get on board -



b


----------



## Memento Mori

Hello I'm a new member here. I'm looking for a Pro A/V Calibrator that could calibrate my small equipment room and all components to ISF Standards and Surround Audio calibration too; as well as to personal preferences.


I was hoping to find someone to calibrate everything by the end of this month (Nov 2009) or beginning of next month (Dec 2009) I am having no luck so far because everyone seems booked until next year.










My equipment in need of service is: Pioneer PRO-111FD (240hours break-in ready), Yamaha RX-V663 receiver, JBL 6.1 speakers/sub interconnected to: PS3/BluRay player, Xbox360, Motorola DCX-3400 DVR/cable.


I would really appreciate any advise or a recommendation to whom I should contact for farther assistance. Thanks, hope i posted in the correct thread.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Memento Mori* /forum/post/17499860
> 
> 
> Hello I'm a new member here. I'm looking for a Pro A/V Calibrator that could calibrate my small equipment room and all components to ISF Standards and Surround Audio calibration too; as well as to personal preferences.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to find someone to calibrate everything by the end of this month (Nov 2009) or beginning of next month (Dec 2009) I am having no luck so far because everyone seems booked until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment in need of service is: Pioneer PRO-111FD (240hours break-in ready), Yamaha RX-V663 receiver, JBL 6.1 speakers/sub interconnected to: PS3/BluRay player, Xbox360, Motorola DCX-3400 DVR/cable.
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate any advise or a recommendation to whom I should contact for farther assistance. Thanks, hope i posted in the correct thread.



I will be back in March. Waiting will get you the best results possible.


----------



## Dave Harper

***UPDATED: Moved Business Location to Hawaii***


Dave Harper.


I am located in Hawaii and am willing to travel to any island and anywhere, anytime, contingent upon travel expenses.


I have worked here for A/V Science as a Technical Sales Rep and ISF trained Calibrator/Installer, as a Technical Sales and Design Rep for the now defunct TAW, Inc., Instructor and Evaluator in an airborne Television and Radio Broadcast aircraft for the US Government and for NBC Affiliate WGAL-TV, Lancaster, PA. I have been in the business for over 22 years. I have done hundreds of calibrations, sales, consultations and installations.


I utilize Professional, State-of-the-Art Colorimeters, SD/HD Test Pattern Generators, Software and various other associated test equipment. Since calibrating high-end HDTV projectors and displays is as much an art as it is a science, I use my well trained eyes, hands and brain as well.


You can reach me through the contact numbers below. Feel free to request references.


(717) 361-9714
[email protected] 
http://home.comcast.net/~harperhometheater/


----------



## Bossman111

I'm looking for a good ISF calibrator for a Panasonic 54V10 in Lubbock, TX. Anyone coming out this way?


Thanks,

John


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bossman111* /forum/post/17549737
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good ISF calibrator for a Panasonic 54V10 in Lubbock, TX. Anyone coming out this way?
> 
> John



John, I'm currently in Texas and I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## Bossman111

Doug Weil of Clearly Resolved Image and Sound is coming to Lubbock, TX to do a calibration for me on Thursday, November 19th. He can do one more so if anyone is interested you can PM either one of us.


John


----------



## umr

I will be in Kansas City, St. Louis, Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Mississippi, South Carolina and Tennessee in January doing audio and video calibrations. For more information on my tours go to www.accucalhd.com/tours.htm .


----------



## Swiggs

Any of you ISF calibrators reign from anywhere near central Iowa?


----------



## turbe

Swigg, Doug Weil of Lion AV tours Iowa, check the List in my signature below for contact Info.

*EDIT:* Also, check with Shawn Byrne (check List for Contact, posted below) and umr (posted below too)


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiggs* /forum/post/17587251
> 
> 
> Any of you ISF calibrators reign from anywhere near central Iowa?



I will be in Iowa in March.


----------



## Swiggs

Thanks for the info, gentlemen. I won't take delivery of the new set until the end of the week. If you are coming through Iowa in March, that could be good as that would give me time to break it in. I will contact you down the road if I decide to go with calibration.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiggs* /forum/post/17587624
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, gentlemen. I won't take delivery of the new set until the end of the week. If you are coming through Iowa in March, that could be good as that would give me time to break it in. I will contact you down the road if I decide to go with calibration.



The more hours you have on it the less likely it will need readjustment later.


----------



## Rpresner

Are there any ISF's here that are willing to do the calibration in philadelphia. thanks


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Hey Swiggs,


I also represent the midwest. I live in the Kansas City region, and I don't have a stringent tour schedule...I'm available anytime. You can check my website for contact info. www.soundadviceht.com


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rpresner* /forum/post/17589679
> 
> 
> Are there any ISF's here that are willing to do the calibration in philadelphia. thanks



I will be through the Phili area the weekend of 12/5. You have a PM regarding your Panasonic V10


----------



## Esco5710

Can anyone recommend a calibrator in Northern NJ for my 54S1? I went thru almost half this thread and couldn't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Esco5710* /forum/post/17619186
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a calibrator in Northern NJ for my 54S1? I went thru almost half this thread and couldn't find anything. Thanks.



I will be back in March and offer audio calibration to bring your home theater to peak performance.


----------



## volta

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here can recommend a professional calibrator in the Denver, CO area. I know there are several, but I don't know who to contact. This is my first dive into calibration so I am new to all this. I just got my first blu-ray player too, so now I think it's time for a calibration on my system. Thanks


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volta* /forum/post/17643213
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here can recommend a professional calibrator in the Denver, CO area. I know there are several, but I don't know who to contact. This is my first dive into calibration so I am new to all this. I just got my first blu-ray player too, so now I think it's time for a calibration on my system. Thanks



I recommend... me. private message sent.


----------



## AverageJoeToo

Hey folks:


I'm taking delivery of a V10 this Sunday. I'm looking for someone who can calibrate or recommend a calibrator in my area. I live in metrowest Boston area and would like to have it done by the end of the year (before my 30-day Best Buy return period is up).


Thanks!


John


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AverageJoeToo* /forum/post/17653368
> 
> 
> Hey folks:
> 
> 
> I'm taking delivery of a V10 this Sunday. I'm looking for someone who can calibrate or recommend a calibrator in my area. I live in metrowest Boston area and would like to have it done by the end of the year (before my 30-day Best Buy return period is up).
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> John



It would be better to get more hours on it and using someone who is good than being in a hurry.


----------



## AverageJoeToo

Delivery on 12/6, I can run this thing for two weeks straight giving me 336 hours of break in+usage. Anytime from the 12/20-1/1 would still get me in under the return period. Do I need more hours than that?


Going back to the original question, is there any one in the Boston area who can do this, in December or otherwise?


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AverageJoeToo* /forum/post/17658709
> 
> 
> Delivery on 12/6, I can run this thing for two weeks straight giving me 336 hours of break in+usage. Anytime from the 12/20-1/1 would still get me in under the return period. Do I need more hours than that?



Is your plan to return a "calibrated" display? That seems to me like an expensive strategy.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Average Joe,


Contact Gregg Loewen at lionav.com


----------



## AverageJoeToo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/17658861
> 
> 
> Is your plan to return a "calibrated" display? That seems to me like an expensive strategy.



Absolutely. If I get a TV calibrated and I still don't like the picture then I will return the set. Would you keep a $2000 TV that did not meet your expectations? Last time I checked a calibration was a whole lot less than $2k. Anything else I need to justify?


My simple request has been met with more resistance than help, so thanks anyway. Maybe I was expecting too much from this forum. Apparently 300+ hours of break in isn't long enough and I should keep a $2k TV (calibrated to its best capability) that I didn't like.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AverageJoeToo* /forum/post/17663642
> 
> 
> Absolutely. If I get a TV calibrated and I still don't like the picture then I will return the set. Would you keep a $2000 TV that did not meet your expectations? Last time I checked a calibration was a whole lot less than $2k. Anything else I need to justify?
> 
> 
> My simple request has been met with more resistance than help, so thanks anyway. Maybe I was expecting too much from this forum. Apparently 300+ hours of break in isn't long enough and I should keep a $2k TV (calibrated to its best capability) that I didn't like.



Relax, I think SierraMikeBravo recommended someone to you.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AverageJoeToo* /forum/post/17663642
> 
> 
> Would you keep a $2000 TV that did not meet your expectations?



Of course not. But I would make that determination before I spent 25% of the cost of the TV on a calibration.


No one is picking on you, but some have been surprised by your stated plan. I've been reading about calibrations for several years, and your idea is a new one to me.


I hope you're satisfied with your TV. The calibrator (Gregg Loewen) suggested to you is outstanding. If you want to check out the reports that owner's have written about his work use the link at the bottom of my post. For flat panel displays check out post # 2.


----------



## Mr Bob

But he has a good point, HT. We all know how good Gregg Loewen is, there's nobody better out there. But if the owner doesn't think the results are good enough to keep his set after the calibration, his decision to take it back and get his money back is a good one.


Expensive, but if he really is not impressed enough with the results, it's the only game in town. I applaud his willingness to risk 1/4 of the value of his set just to find out!











b


----------



## dsskid












New York: Long Island & New York City Vicinity


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN Calibration Software
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator

Calibration Discs: Spears & Musil, DVE BD, ISF/Monster


----------



## Qluber

North Metro Atlanta? Epson 8100 display.........


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qluber* /forum/post/17705760
> 
> 
> North Metro Atlanta? Epson 8100 display.........



I will be in your area in January. I also offer audio services to complete the home theater experience. PM me if you would like to be on this tour. More info on my services are at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## craigsward

I picked up a Samsung PN58B650 the other day and i'm looking to get it calibrated in a couple weeks. I have been working on getting it broken in the meantime.

I am located in Burlington CT, is there anyone on here that is reputable calibrator for this area. I have heard good things about Peter Nelsen but i would like to have options.

Thanks.

Craig


----------



## gedalneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zimonsays* /forum/post/17169528
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in the NYC area. I have a Pioneer 500m. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Andrew
> [email protected]



Kevin miller of www.tweaktv.com is in the area and has done hundreds of pioneers.


----------



## gedalneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craigsward* /forum/post/17799513
> 
> 
> I picked up a Samsung PN58B650 the other day and i'm looking to get it calibrated in a couple weeks. I have been working on getting it broken in the meantime.
> 
> I am located in Burlington CT, is there anyone on here that is reputable calibrator for this area. I have heard good things about Peter Nelsen but i would like to have options.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Craig



TweakTV has a coverage map here http://www.tweaktv.com/who-we-are/tw...-coverage.html . All of these guys are at the top of their game. Some, if not all of them you probably know. They require a $50 deposit for all in home calibration reservations, but will refund up until a week before the scheduled calibration meeting. Testimonials can be found here as well http://www.tweaktv.com/forum/home-ca...s/showcat.html .


----------



## truble

My name is Tim Huber and I am an ISF trained and certified calibrator in the greater Charlotte, NC area.


Please visit my website at WWW.AccurateHDTV.com for more information on the services we offer.

__________________

Thanks and have a great day!


Tim Huber

Accurate HDTV

704-577-9544
[email protected]


----------



## noah katz

It's great to have this info, but it's inconvenient to search the thread for someone in our area.


Is there such a thing as a post editable by more than just the OP or a moderator?


Then a post could be started where all of the calibrators put there info in, say, by order of zip code.


----------



## umr

There is a website you can look at that may be easier to follow www.isfforum.com .


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noah katz* /forum/post/17836862
> 
> 
> It's great to have this info, but it's inconvenient to search the thread for someone in our area.



Here is an AVS List of active Calibrators (2nd Post by State) and the ISF Master Database Here


----------



## noah katz

Thanks to both of you


----------



## shady_eight

how much do you charge on average to calibrate a crt hd widescreen tv?


----------



## petrong1186

Hello,


I am looking for am ISF calibrator serving the Philly/South Jersey area. I have a 46'' Panny PZ85u


Thanks in advance,


Dan


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shady_eight* /forum/post/17890577
> 
> 
> how much do you charge on average to calibrate a crt hd widescreen tv?



My basic cal package on your primary scanrate for HD widescreen CRT RPTV tech is $485, but often both scanrates get done for an additional $285, total 770. No additional work needs to be done on the structural parts of the cal for those sets that convert the 480 to 540p before it ever hits the screen, so in those cases only part of the additional 285 would need to come into play.


There are extras, which I highly recommend and would be glad to discuss directly.


No pms please, for that further info. Please contact me directly -


b


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petrong1186* /forum/post/17890694
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am looking for am ISF calibrator serving the Philly/South Jersey area. I have a 46'' Panny PZ85u
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Dan



I will be there at the end of the month.


----------



## youngwillcorrido

Anyone near the milwaukee,wisconsin area? I have a samsung 950 led backlit with local dimming. Anyone in the area with experience calibrating those?


----------



## Paladin

Pat Bradley

Video Calibration & Consulting

"High Fidelity Video since 1994"

HDTVGuy.com 612-202-3355 c
[email protected] 


ISF Instructor / Calibrator serving the world's need for good video pictures from within the 'Greater Metropolitan Mosquito Control District'.


From CRT to LED, projector to panel, I am equipped for all types of imaging technologies, too fussy for my own good (which works well for clients) and 1/2 hour from a major hub airport for fast response to your video emergency!


Photo Research PR-670, Sencore VP-403CSH, CalMan Professional, TVS-Pro (old-school comparator)


----------



## Rob2NY

I have had the great honor of working with Pat Bradley at Runco CES & CEDIA exhibits and dealer events many times over the years and can attest that there's no one within our ISF calibrator ranks who is more well-respected, qualified or dedicated to making great pictures than Pat. Very, very highly recommended (please, just stay out of the lower Hudson Valley, the rest of the video world is yours!







)


----------



## Digital Fool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngwillcorrido* /forum/post/17895705
> 
> 
> Anyone near the milwaukee,wisconsin area? I have a samsung 950 led backlit with local dimming. Anyone in the area with experience calibrating those?



Also in Milwaukee looking for a calibration for a Panasonic 54G10.


----------



## DaBreeze

Chad B,


I sent you a PM.


Larry


----------



## gmaines

I have a Kuro 151 that I would like calibrated. I live in Riverside, CA.


Thanks...


Gary


----------



## turbe

Hi gmaines / Gary,


Check with David Abrams, Gregg Loewen (tour), Jeff Meier (tour), Helmut Kaczmarek, Glen Carter, David Voncannon, Frank Kondrot, Jon Spackman, Glenn Zink, D-Nice (tour)


Contact Info Here 


You can see Pioneer Owner's Calibration Reports by clicking the Link in my Signature below.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmaines* /forum/post/17943834
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro 151 that I would like calibrated. I live in Riverside, CA.
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Gary


*Hello Gary,*


As Turbe mentioned, we are based out of Los Angeles and regularly service the Riverside area. That said, feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] or visit our website at www.avical.com .


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## lance1086

Looking for ISF Certified Calibrator in Baltimore. Anyone had any luck with Tom Huffman or Don Brooks? Or is there anyone else that you'd recommend?


----------



## casey_sdsu

ISF Certified in Southern California


Casey Webster


Advanced Digital Homes

8963 Complex Drive, Suite D

San Diego, CA 92123


(appointment only please)


my direct cell 619.559.1172


----------



## Oneqwikv6

David Abrams is scheduled to tour Texas in the February time frame. So those in the Dallas area sign up if your interested. I already put a deposit and I hope the tour is not canceled.


Can't wait!










Dannyo


----------



## gedalneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oneqwikv6* /forum/post/17970906
> 
> 
> David Abrams is scheduled to tour Texas in the February time frame. So those in the Dallas area sign up if your interested. I already put a deposit and I hope the tour is not canceled.
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannyo



Mind if I ask who you put the deposit with? I know the TweakTV calibrator network takes deposits and I want to make sure it is kosher. I am a loyal Tweak fan and I know Dave works with them. Thanks


----------



## Oneqwikv6

Put a deposit at www.avical.com after checking the tour dates for my area. I've been in touch with David Abrams.


Dannyo


----------



## Paladin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Fool* /forum/post/17932738
> 
> 
> Also in Milwaukee looking for a calibration for a Panasonic 54G10.



I'm happy to do a Milwaukee run as soon as sufficient work to support it is lined up. I have a client already waiting for me on the way in so if we can find a few more players I will be on my way!


----------



## njgsx96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/17892221
> 
> 
> I will be there at the end of the month.



What about extending that end of month trip to Northern NJ?


Anyone else in Northern NJ. I am 1 hour from NYC. I have a Samsung PN58B860 and I would love to see what it can truly do.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njgsx96* /forum/post/18018657
> 
> 
> What about extending that end of month trip to Northern NJ?
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Northern NJ. I am 1 hour from NYC. I have a Samsung PN58B860 and I would love to see what it can truly do.



A little too late for this trip. Next time, though!


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob2NY* /forum/post/17919087
> 
> 
> I have had the great honor of working with Pat Bradley at Runco CES & CEDIA exhibits and dealer events many times over the years and can attest that there's no one within our ISF calibrator ranks who is more well-respected, qualified or dedicated to making great pictures than Pat. Very, very highly recommended (please, just stay out of the lower Hudson Valley, the rest of the video world is yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



im located here in NY.im looking for a Pro ISF Calibrator around here in NY, can you recommend me anyone? i have KDL40V5100 LED TV how much do you charge to calibrate? thanks


----------



## Rob2NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki* /forum/post/18034719
> 
> 
> im located here in NY.im looking for a Pro ISF Calibrator around here in NY, can you recommend me anyone? i have KDL40V5100 LED TV how much do you charge to calibrate? thanks



That depends on where in NY you're located. I'm located in Westchester and serve the lower Hudson Valley; however, I don't work in NYC (any of the five boroughs) or Long Island as the traffic, parking, tolls, taxes, etc. just aren't worth it for me. If you're located in Westchester, Rockland, Putnam, etc. send me a PM and I'll be glad to give you a quote. Otherwise, I'd suggest you contact one of the many fine ISF calibrators you'll find listed on the ISF site ( Imaging Science Foundation ).


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob2NY* /forum/post/18034870
> 
> 
> That depends on where in NY you're located. I'm located in Westchester and serve the lower Hudson Valley; however, I don't work in NYC (any of the five boroughs) or Long Island as the traffic, parking, tolls, taxes, etc. just aren't worth it for me. If you're located in Westchester, Rockland, Putnam, etc. send me a PM and I'll be glad to give you a quote. Otherwise, I'd suggest you contact one of the many fine ISF calibrators you'll find listed on the ISF site ( Imaging Science Foundation ).



oh i see. thats sad







...anyway do you know Kevin Miller? ISF Calibrator here in NY?some one recommend me to him. i dont know if he is good or what. thanks.


----------



## Rob2NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki* /forum/post/18034893
> 
> 
> oh i see. thats sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyway do you know Kevin Miller? ISF Calibrator here in NY?some one recommend me to him. i dont know if he is good or what. thanks.



Kevin Miller is among the best calibrators on the planet! He's an ISF instructor and co-founder of the TweakTV forum and he definitely works in NYC.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob2NY* /forum/post/18034933
> 
> 
> Kevin Miller is among the best calibrators on the planet! He's an ISF instructor and co-founder of the TweakTV forum and he definitely works in NYC.



OMG... he is. i didnt know that. do you think i can make an appointment on him? because i think he is doing the service here in Queens NY. can i go to him? thanks


----------



## Rob2NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki* /forum/post/18034987
> 
> 
> OMG... he is. i didnt know that. do you think i can make an appointment on him? because i think he is doing the service here in Queens NY. can i go to him? thanks


 Here's a link to his website. Give him a call or send him an email. btw, you don't go to him, he comes to your house and calibrates your display in your room with your lighting and your associated a/v components. Good luck.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob2NY* /forum/post/18035181
> 
> Here's a link to his website. Give him a call or send him an email. btw, you don't go to him, he comes to your house and calibrates your display in your room with your lighting and your associated a/v components. Good luck.



Rob, thanks for the time and for the replies i really appreciate it Rob.


----------



## caloyzki

hello guys i just bought my SONY KDL40V5100, and i want it to calibrate to any Pro.ISF Calibrator located here in NY are specially in queens. any one of you guys can recommend a Pro. ISF Calibrator?


thanks. Caloy


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki* /forum/post/18038350
> 
> 
> hello guys i just bought my SONY KDL40V5100, and i want it to calibrate to any Pro.ISF Calibrator located here in NY are specially in queens. any one of you guys can recommend a Pro. ISF Calibrator?
> 
> 
> thanks. Caloy



I'm available for Queens.


----------



## MacHound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paladin* /forum/post/18017139
> 
> 
> I'm happy to do a Milwaukee run as soon as sufficient work to support it is lined up. I have a client already waiting for me on the way in so if we can find a few more players I will be on my way!



You have mail.


----------



## CTDennis1985

I've moved to Tampa within the last year and I will be needing a calibrator in the near future.


If anybody services that area let me know.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oneqwikv6* /forum/post/17970906
> 
> 
> David Abrams is scheduled to tour Texas in the February time frame. So those in the Dallas area sign up if your interested. I already put a deposit and I hope the tour is not canceled.
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannyo


*Hi Dannyo*


The tour is not cancelled; in fact, it is so booked I am actually planning my next one as we speak! 


Best,


Dave


----------



## todd03blown

Hello Folks - I have a new Mits HC6800 front projector that I just had put in about 2.5 months ago and have about 370hrs on the bulb at this time.


I am looking for someone in the Atlanta Area (I am north of Atlanta in Canton) to give me a quote to do a projector ISF calibration and potentially my sound system calibration at the same time.


Who is highly recommended in the area for this type of request?

I was wanting Jeff M. to do it but he wont be in the Atlanta area until September again. Anyone local or close by with Jeff's expertise?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent


----------



## crobb666

Hello all,


My name is Corey Robb, and I am a THX video Calibrator serving the Vancouver Island Area. I can be reached at [email protected] .


----------



## squigglyline

Hi Guys -


Needed in Allen, TX (Dallas)


Self installed my VW85 but need someone to come and tweak it a bit and calibrate. Looking for someone with references. Any suggestions/reccomendations?


Thanks!


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squigglyline* /forum/post/18090002
> 
> 
> Hi Guys -
> 
> 
> Needed in Allen, TX (Dallas)
> 
> 
> Self installed my VW85 but need someone to come and tweak it a bit and calibrate. Looking for someone with references. Any suggestions/reccomendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think Doug Weil of Lion A/V services Texas.


hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Yep, Doug's the man! Welcome to the fray Corey!


----------



## C_R_TN

Hello All,


Looking for professional technician (Nashville Area) to consult on home theater and calibrate Panasonic V10.


Thanks


Randy


----------



## mkaye

I'll be in Toronto the end of Feb or early Mar

if i can do 2 calibrations on the same day, i'll knock 25% off and no travel charge

please check my website www.avfusion.ca or PM me for services & prices


mark


i am now THX Video Certified (in addition to ISF)


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squigglyline* /forum/post/18090002
> 
> 
> Hi Guys -
> 
> 
> Needed in Allen, TX (Dallas)
> 
> 
> Self installed my VW85 but need someone to come and tweak it a bit and calibrate. Looking for someone with references. Any suggestions/reccomendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I will be in your area in April.


----------



## DroptheRemote

C_R_TN,


You have a private message.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's a quick update of my upcoming calibration tour dates:


February 17-18 - Indianapolis, IN


February 19-20 - Detroit, MI


February 21-23 - Chicago, IL


For more details, you can eMail me at [email protected] or phone 314-226-1705.


March (dates pending) - Memphis, Little Rock, Tulsa, Oklahoma City, Lubbock, Dallas/Fort Worth, Austin, Waco, San Antonio, Wichita, Kansas City, Columbia/Jefferson City MO


April (dates pending) - Minneapolis, Rochester MN, Milwaukee, Madison WI, Chicago


----------



## mkaye

i am now able to do the Pioneer KRP's


mark



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkaye* /forum/post/18094073
> 
> 
> I'll be in Toronto the end of Feb or early Mar
> 
> if i can do 2 calibrations on the same day, i'll knock 25% off and no travel charge
> 
> please check my website www.avfusion.ca or PM me for services & prices
> 
> 
> mark
> 
> 
> i am now THX Video Certified (in addition to ISF)


----------



## DroptheRemote

I now have dates for my March schedule:


March 5 - Poplar Bluff, MO


March 6-7 - Memphis, TN area


March 8 - Fayetteville, AR area


March 9-11 - Dallas/Forth Worth area


March 11-12 - Houston area


March 13-15 - Austin area


March 16 - Lubbock, TX


March 17-18 - Oklahoma City & Tulsa, OK


March 19 - Wichita, KS


March 20-22 - Kansas City area


Note: When I tour, I travel by car, so in many cases I am able to take care of customers located somewhat "off the beaten path." I do charge more for travel if I am going more than 25 miles off the interstate, but I try to keep this surcharge reasonable.


FYI -- I still have one Chicago opening for this weekend (Feb 20-21). I'm also able to cover Northern/Central Illinois on Monday en route home (St. Louis).


You can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved.com) or phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## biliam1982

Anyone on Guam or travels here?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello all

I'm Mike Osadciw (pronounced _Oh-sad-chew_). It's not an easy last name like Robinson or Smith, but it's likely you've seen my name contributing to a variety of forums and magazines over the past 20+ years.

www.videocalibrations.ca

*Service Area*
My primary service area is *Ontario*: *GTA* through to *Oxford County* and *Niagara*.
My secondary service area cover *Windsor* through to *Sudbury*.

Long-distance Canadian Trips throughout *Northern Ontario *and *Quebec. *I'll even support *New Brunswick*, *Nova Scotia*, *P.E.I.*, *Newfoundland*, *Yukon Territory*, *NWT.*

Tour areas are announced on the forum or you can book me for private work.

*Education/Experience*

*2001* - ISF Certification (renewed in 2009 and 2016)
*2006* - Master of Science, _Education_
*2009* - THX Video Calibrator Certification
A quick history: I worked in the A/V industry. I've been reading video theory since 1994, bought my first calibration laserdisc in 1996, and then jumped into calibrating when I acquired my first Philips Color Analyzer in 1999. For two years I calibrated dealer video displays until I received my ISF Certification in 2001. I have been actively calibrating for clients since then. I have always believed in educating my clients on the calibration process and the benefits of, which is why becoming a THX Professional Video Calibrator in addition to my ISF experience was a perfect fit.

*Calibration Equipment & Software*

*Konica Minolta CS-1000A* reference spectroradiometer
*X-Rite i1Pro2* spectroradiometer
*SpectraCal C6-HDR* colourimeter
*CalMAN Ultimate 2021* calibration software
*ColourSpace/LightSpace CMS* calibration software
*Murideo SIX-G* 8K HDR pattern/signal generator
*Murideo SIX-A *8K HDR signal analyzer
*Accupel DVG-5000* 2D/3D video signal generator
I use the Konica Minolta reference lab spectroradiometer to make decisions when calibrating. With its huge lens capable of gathering enough light even at dark levels, it's one of the industry's best for guaranteed accuracy/repeatability for all display devices. It enables me to make better choices when evaluating the performance of your display device. With its spectral bandwidth of 5nm and 0.9nm pixel resolution, it's the meter of choice to measure all displays including OLED, LED-LCD, lamp and laser-based displays which are proving to be challenging for most other meters on the market. Its also one of the few devices that has sensor cooling to improve S/N ratio enabling it to be highly accurate and reliable for low light readings, an area of measurement very few meters can continuously repeat with reliable results. Virtually all other meters are measured against/recalibrated to the CS-2000 (the replacement for the CS-1000A) for their accuracy.

*Contact Information*

To book a calibration, you may contact me by:

Phone: (905) 730-5996
Email: click on my name in my signature
Web: www.videocalibrations.ca
PM through AVS


----------



## PundaSmith

Hello, are there any calibrators in Philly/SJ area. I need to have my Panasonic TCP-50S1 calibrated. It has about 220 hrs on it at the moment.



thanks - Punda


----------



## LivingHD

Hi I'm looking for an experienced ISF calibrator in the Hartford, CT area. I have a TC-P65S1 Plasma with about 350 hours on it. I'm also looking for someone to calibrate my audio setup. Please PM me if you service the CT area. Thx.


----------



## lou99

Anyone servicing queens ny ?


I'd settle for a ISF in training since i'm not rich










Seriously though... please let me know what you can offer!


Items: Onkyo507 (no sub) Sony KDLV5100


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lou99* /forum/post/18197017
> 
> 
> Anyone servicing queens ny ?
> 
> 
> I'd settle for a ISF in training since i'm not rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... please let me know what you can offer!
> 
> 
> Items: Onkyo507 (no sub) Sony KDLV5100




I service Queens.


----------



## lou99

Oh awesome - I'm already using your TV settings it may need to be tweaked a bit to my enviro. My surround sound is whats bugging me. Low grade sound meters are giving me a hard time. If you can check both that would be awesome.


----------



## jnic002

I offer affordable ISF calibrations in the Tampa, FL and surrounding areas. I'm ISF certified and a CEDIA certified installer. I use the Sencore OTC 1000, Sencore MP500 and the ColorPro by Calman software.

I also travel to Albany, NY every other month and offer ISF calibrations in that area and the Hudson Valley area of NY.
www.nicholshometheater.com 

Jaret Nichols

ISF Calibrator


----------



## bht

Busch Home Theater is owned & operated by Robert Busch. Robert is a charter member of the ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) and JKP (Joe Kane productions) equipped with a Minolta CS200 Spectral Radiometer, Tektronix 1735 HDTV Waveform Analyzer, Sencore CP5000 Color Analyzer, Philips Color Analyzer, 5the original and first ISF certified optical comparator and a Sencore HDTV Test Pattern Generator. With more than 20+ years of experience in electronics as an electronic technician, Robert understands how to accurately set up TVs and all types of displays including front and rear projectors (DLP,DILA, LCD, LCOS,LED,CRT), Plasma, LCD, LED to the SMPTE NTSC standards ReC 601 or REC 709 as well as calibrate sound systems to the THX® standard and beyond. Robert can make sure your system is delivering the best image and sound quality possible.
www.buschhometheater.com 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 


Please contact us about travel in your area.

707-573-9170


----------



## DroptheRemote

I now have dates for my April schedule:


April 15 - Rochester, MN area


April 16-17 - Minneapolis-St. Paul area


April 18-20 - Milwaukee area


April 20-22 - Chicago area


I also have a few remaining openings for my March tour, covering Tennessee, Arkansas, Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas and Kansas City.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1518 


For more information, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved.com) or phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## GlassWolf

I'm looking for contact info for an ISF tech able to cover the Columbia, SC area.

Flat panel HDTV (plasma) with onkyo NR5007


thanks


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassWolf* /forum/post/18295519
> 
> 
> I'm looking for contact info for an ISF tech able to cover the Columbia, SC area.
> 
> Flat panel HDTV (plasma) with onkyo NR5007
> 
> 
> thanks



PM sent.


----------



## GlassWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice* /forum/post/18296396
> 
> 
> PM sent.



Received and responded. Thank you.


----------



## lou99

After trying many settings from cnet to forum members - I contracted dsskid to calibrate my Sony KDL-52V5100. .The outcome was incredible and I'll never rely on websites for calibrations ever again. Thank you very much for the service.. I cant be any happier


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lou99* /forum/post/18296836
> 
> 
> After trying many settings from cnet to forum members - I contracted dsskid to calibrate my Sony KDL-52V5100. .The outcome was incredible and I'll never rely on websites for calibrations ever again. Thank you very much for the service.. I cant be any happier



Lou, thank you for your kind words. I'm happy that you are pleased with the results.

All the best,

John


----------



## john barlow

Does anyone konw of a great ISF calibrator in Lansing Michigan? I am going to need my new Panasonic PT AE4000U calibrated in my new home.


Please respoond with a PM


----------



## GlassWolf

I hope you find one, mon ami. I just moved last year from living the last 15 years in NorthWest Michigan, and I couldn't find a single ISF tech in the entire state to handle my HDTV up there.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/18308612
> 
> 
> Does anyone konw of a great ISF calibrator in Lansing Michigan? I am going to need my new Panasonic PT AE4000U calibrated in my new home.
> 
> 
> Please respoond with a PM



I will be there in May.


----------



## TypeSRT

Does anyone know of a top notch ISF calibrater in the NY Long Island area?? I used Geek Squad last time for my ZV650 and would like to use someone a little more advanced for my REGZA SV670 this time.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TypeSRT* /forum/post/18317367
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a top notch ISF calibrater in the NY Long Island area?? I used Geek Squad last time for my ZV650 and would like to use someone a little more advanced for my REGZA SV670 this time.



You have PM.


----------



## mporreca01

Need an ISF calibrator in South Jersey to do my Sammy pn58b650. Any recommendations?


----------



## Summit HDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/18308612
> 
> 
> Does anyone konw of a great ISF calibrator in Lansing Michigan? I am going to need my new Panasonic PT AE4000U calibrated in my new home.
> 
> 
> Please respoond with a PM



Hi John,


PM sent.


Regards


----------



## lowarkhog

Anyone around the central Arkansas area in the coming months? i have a Panny 54g10.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lowarkhog* /forum/post/18328369
> 
> 
> Anyone around the central Arkansas area in the coming months? i have a Panny 54g10.



I would look at Doug Weil. www.clearlyresolved.com Good luck!


----------



## Digitally challe

I am wanting to buy a new TV in the next few months and I am leaning towards having it professionally calibrated. My question is this: Is there a website that I can visit where I can type in my area code or zip code and get a comprehensive listing of the calibrators who service that area code or zip code? Thanks in advance for your reponses.


----------



## Rob2NY

Not by zip code, but if you visit the Imaging Science Foundation website you'll find listings by state of professional calibrators trained and certified by this very well-respected organization. Good luck with your new HDTV purchase and, by all means, if you want to get the most video performance out of your new display definitely have it professionally calibrated.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitally challe* /forum/post/18348951
> 
> 
> I am wanting to buy a new TV in the next few months and I am leaning towards having it professionally calibrated. My question is this: Is there a website that I can visit where I can type in my area code or zip code and get a comprehensive listing of the calibrators who service that area code or zip code? Thanks in advance for your reponses.



Click on these two links for Calibrators:

Here (2nd Post by State) and Here 


This covers Professional Calibrators (ISF, THX and Independents).


Also, Owner Calibration Reports are linked Here and Here to help you choose a Calibrator.











-turbe


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitally challe* /forum/post/18348951
> 
> 
> I am wanting to buy a new TV in the next few months and I am leaning towards having it professionally calibrated. My question is this: Is there a website that I can visit where I can type in my area code or zip code and get a comprehensive listing of the calibrators who service that area code or zip code? Thanks in advance for your reponses.



I am sure if you post the area you are in....someone here will reply.


RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitally challe* /forum/post/18348951
> 
> 
> I am wanting to buy a new TV in the next few months and I am leaning towards having it professionally calibrated. My question is this: Is there a website that I can visit where I can type in my area code or zip code and get a comprehensive listing of the calibrators who service that area code or zip code? Thanks in advance for your reponses.



Here's a site that lists, by state, both local and touring calibrators. Additional coverage information can be found in the individual listings.

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...ed-States.html


----------



## Digitally challe

Thank you for your replies. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

Personally speaking, I find the listing of calibrators on www.imagingscience.com to be, uh, um, UNhelpful. A lot of listings are out of date and there is little info about the areas serviced, etc.


I find people will always be able to find ACTIVE (i.e. experienced) calibrators who cover their area using the calibrator finder at www.isfforum.com - this is a membership site (not for end users, but for calibrators). There's an annual fee that entitles calibrators to list a fair amount of info about the services they offer and links to their own websites. There is no fee or registration for those looking for a calibrator. The membership fee keeps away inactive or "sideline" calibrators so you only get listings for those who really are offering calibration services to individuals... active (and experienced) calibrators.


----------



## pajama

Does anyone know a calibrator in the Minneapolis/St Paul area?


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

pajama,


I am going to be in your area in mid-April. I have sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mporreca01* /forum/post/18319828
> 
> 
> Need an ISF calibrator in South Jersey to do my Sammy pn58b650. Any recommendations?


*Hello mporreca,*


I'll be in your area the week of May 24th, if interested please email me at [email protected] .










Best,


Dave


----------



## OnePhatCLK

Any calibrators in North County San Diego. I am in Oceanside. The TV is a Samsung 58B860.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OnePhatCLK* /forum/post/18378394
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in North County San Diego. I am in Oceanside. The TV is a Samsung 58B860.



You have a PM.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OnePhatCLK* /forum/post/18378394
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in North County San Diego. I am in Oceanside. The TV is a Samsung 58B860.



I will be there in June. I also offer audio calibration if you have a surround system.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OnePhatCLK* /forum/post/18378394
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in North County San Diego. I am in Oceanside. The TV is a Samsung 58B860.


*Hello OnePhatCLK,*


We are based out of Los Angeles, but regularly service the Oceanside/San Diego area and would be happy to assist you with the calibration of your display.


Fore more details you can visit www.avical.com .










Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## systemsonchip

I'm looking for someone in Atlanta (buckhead area) or willing to come here to calibrate my new Pioneer Elite PRO101-FD monitor.


Anyone? Please shoot me a PM. Monitor has about 250 hours on it so I think its ready.


----------



## adams1

Hi! Just found this forum and I'm hooked. My question is: Does anyone know of a highly skilled calibrator in Northern New Jersey who can calibrate my Samsung UNB8500 TV? I'm in Bergen County, about 12 to 15 minutes from New York City. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob

Isn't that Gregg Loewen's stomping grounds? I seem to remember something about New England...


Check out LionAV.


Mr Bob


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adams1* /forum/post/18425801
> 
> 
> Hi! Just found this forum and I'm hooked. My question is: Does anyone know of a highly skilled calibrator in Northern New Jersey who can calibrate my Samsung UNB8500 TV? I'm in Bergen County, about 12 to 15 minutes from New York City. Thanks!



I will be there in May.


----------



## ReeseG

Anyone traveling into the Austin, TX area, I'm looking for a calibration for my Panasonic 4000 projector.


----------



## Mr Bob

I was just there a couple of months ago, will be in that area again soon. Contact me directly, no pms please -


B


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Adams 1,


I am in New York on Long Island and have been servicing this area for 15 years. Please email me at [email protected] for more information. I will send you a PM as well.


Best,


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReeseG* /forum/post/18426319
> 
> 
> Anyone traveling into the Austin, TX area, I'm looking for a calibration for my Panasonic 4000 projector.



I have an opening on the evening of April 19th in Austin.


----------



## SnkEyez95

Hey everyone,


I live in the west suburbs of Chicago and would like to have my Panasonic V10 calibrated. I've been searching and reading this thread and I'm starting to have a bit of information overload.


Just looking for some recommendations on a good calibrator that services my area.


When looking for a calibrator what are the key things I should ask/consider?


----------



## Insane1

Question..approx how much does calibration cost and can anyone recommend someone in SW lower michigan...or NW indiana south bend area etc. I have a 50G25 and am thinking about having it calibrated. thanks for any and all help


----------



## DroptheRemote

Insane1,


I'm traveling in your general area (Chicago) in about 10 days. I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insane1* /forum/post/18441585
> 
> 
> Question..approx how much does calibration cost and can anyone recommend someone in SW lower michigan...or NW indiana south bend area etc. I have a 50G25 and am thinking about having it calibrated. thanks for any and all help



I also service that area regularly.


----------



## rviele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/18443003
> 
> 
> I also service that area regularly.



i need someone close to the md area for a sony xbr9 52"

thanks

rviele


----------



## Paul Allen

Looking for an ISF calibration for my 50" Panasonic G25 I just purchased. I am in Dallas, TX. Jeff is all booked up for April, would have to wait for August for him. Thanks for the help


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rviele* /forum/post/18444823
> 
> 
> i need someone close to the md area for a sony xbr9 52"
> 
> thanks
> 
> rviele



I will be in your area in May.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

A quick update of my calibration tour dates:


*April 16-19 - *Michigan*: Detroit, Ann Arbour, Lansing, Flint plus surrounding areas to Sarnia border (taking final bookings)


*April 30-May 3 - *New York*: Buffalo, Rochester, Syracuse plus surrounding areas


*May 7-10 - *Southern Ontario*: London, Chatham, Windsor


*May 21-May 24 - *Pennsylvania, Ohio*: Erie, Pittsburgh, Cleveland plus surrounding areas.


To book a calibration time, contact me at (905) 730-5996 or email me by clicking on my personal name link below.


----------



## Joseph225

Brand new ISF level II calibrator in Virginia area. Am not currently taking high end jobs until I'm more comfortable, so here goes. Sink or swim, baby!


Any good online resources for this that you guys know of? Joel Silver flogged info into my brain for three days, but I could only retain so much. The man's a freaking MACHINE! Breaks? You don't need no stinkin' BREAKS! It was amazing...9 am to 7 pm every day, the man would just TALK. Never slowed down, either.


Anyway, I need resources where I can read about the stuff, and kind of absorb a little better at my pace, right? I'm intelligent enough to get it, just not in three days.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph225* /forum/post/18451597
> 
> 
> Brand new ISF level II calibrator in Virginia area. Am not currently taking high end jobs until I'm more comfortable, so here goes. Sink or swim, baby!
> 
> 
> Any good online resources for this that you guys know of? Joel Silver flogged info into my brain for three days, but I could only retain so much. The man's a freaking MACHINE! Breaks? You don't need no stinkin' BREAKS! It was amazing...9 am to 7 pm every day, the man would just TALK. Never slowed down, either.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I need resources where I can read about the stuff, and kind of absorb a little better at my pace, right? I'm intelligent enough to get it, just not in three days.



Hi,


You might want to think about joining the ISF (calibrator's) forum (ISF-certified calibrators only). You probably received some info after you got your certification (if not, let me know and I can send you some info). If you haven't seen it, it's a great resource to benefit from the expertise of experienced calibrators, get their help with issues you face, and share your experiences with members.


Good luck!


Greg Erianne
All High Def LLC


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Allen* /forum/post/18446268
> 
> 
> Looking for an ISF calibration for my 50" Panasonic G25 I just purchased. I am in Dallas, TX. Jeff is all booked up for April, would have to wait for August for him. Thanks for the help



Paul, contact Doug Weil. He tours Texas regularily. clearlyresolved.com


----------



## adams1

I just want to thank the folks who made suggestions to me in my quest for a calibrator in New Jersey...I made arrangements with Kevin (aka Monitorman) who lives in the tri-state area to come out. Thanks again, love this forum!


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Update: Minneapolis, Milwaukee and Chicago Openings*


I have one appointment slot open for each of the following cities, at the designated times:


Minneapolis - Friday, April 16, starting at 8 or 9 a.m.


Milwaukee - Saturday, April 17, starting at 5 p.m.


Chicago - Monday, April 19, starting at 8 or 9 a.m.


Although it's currently blocked off for travel, I could also accommodate either a Sunday morning appointment in Milwaukee or Sunday evening appointment in Chicago.


If interested, call 314-226-1705.


----------



## andjayik

Any one in the brampton, georgetown, mississauga area?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

andjayik - message sent.


----------



## newview

I'm looking for an ISF calibrator for my 2005 hlr6168w Samsung. I live in Guttenberg Iowa which is in extreme eastern Iowa along the Mississippi.


----------



## Modigliani

Hey guys, looking for a good calibrator for samsung 8500. I'm in Oklahoma City but will traveling to the Baton Rouge area within the next few months. Please, any recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Newview and Modigliani,


Contact Doug Weil @ clearlyresolved.com. He routinely tours those areas.

Best wishes!


----------



## Modigliani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/18497840
> 
> 
> Newview and Modigliani,
> 
> 
> Contact Doug Weil @ clearlyresolved.com. He routinely tours those areas.
> 
> Best wishes!



Thanks for the info kind Sir!!!


----------



## Mamasboy

Metro Detroit Michigan - Pioneer Elite FD150 60" that is 3 years old. Anyone certified and working in this area please PM.


----------



## Summit HDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mamasboy* /forum/post/18511696
> 
> 
> Metro Detroit Michigan - Pioneer Elite FD150 60" that is 3 years old. Anyone certified and working in this area please PM.



Hello,


PM sent.


Regards


----------



## Zerek78

Any one with recommendations on a calibrator in the Houston, TX area. I have a Pioneer Kuro Pro 111FD. So someone with experience on calibrating these would be preferred.


Thanks


----------



## umr

I am in Houston now, but am fully booked on this trip. I will return in August.


----------



## rneclps

anyone traveling or from Las Vegas area to calibrate my Samsung 67a750? Thanks in advance.


Patrick


----------



## MADDOG

Im looking for and ISF calibration on my rs15 in the north west of montana


----------



## GeorgeAB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MADDOG* /forum/post/18573466
> 
> 
> Im looking for and ISF calibration on my rs15 in the north west of montana


 http://www.lionav.com/mmichaelchen.php Michael lives in Calgary and should be able to assist you. He's as good as it gets.


----------



## rlwjr73

Looking for an isf calibrator in the baltimore, md area


----------



## GeorgeAB

 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...ed-States.html


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlwjr73* /forum/post/18573886
> 
> 
> Looking for an isf calibrator in the baltimore, md area



I will be there at the end of May.


----------



## Paladin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MADDOG* /forum/post/18573466
> 
> 
> Im looking for and ISF calibration on my rs15 in the north west of montana



Vann's can help you through almost all locations and, if you have not yet searched the ISF site, do so at ImagingScience.com


----------



## TitusTroy

can someone recommend an excellent ISF calibrator that services the NYC area...I'm also looking for someone that would be available sometime this week...thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/18576541
> 
> 
> can someone recommend an excellent ISF calibrator that services the NYC area...I'm also looking for someone that would be available sometime this week...thanks


 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../New-York.html


----------



## umr

I have an opening in Seattle in early June at this time. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## calvin35

any calibrators in the LA area that specialize in 9G Kuros


----------



## turbe

Hi calvin35,


Check this List


----------



## wildcatdon1

Looking for someone in the Louisville Ky area..call Don at [email protected] also


----------



## FTWorth

My name is Cesar Briseno and I am a certified ISF Calibrationist. I use Sencore VP403C Video Generator, OTC1000 Optical Tri-stimulus Colorimeter, ColorPro by CalMan and other software and devices. I work in the Fort Worth, Dallas, and surrounging cities area. I work for Universal Electronics as a Salesman and Electronics Systems Designer for Home Theater, W/H stereo, Security, etc. I have been with Universal Electronics for over 18 years. This is my first post, but I have visited this site for quite some time. It has helped me to understand the expectations of the electronics client and I think it has made me better at my job. I am not always able to jump on the Forums because of work, but when I can, I will be happy to answer any questions.

Best Regards,

Cesar Briseno


----------



## dsskid












New York: Long Island & New York City Vicinity


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator
CalMAN Calibration Software

Calibration Discs: Spears & Musil, DVE BD, ISF/Monster


----------



## andjayik

Calling mike out for brampton/georgetown area for june??


----------



## Michael Osadciw

andjayik


I look forward to meeting you. Messages sent.


Regards,


----------



## sfroach

*Who*: My name is Stephen Roach and my company is hdtv-calibration. I'm based in Tucson, AZ.

*Where*: I serve the southwest USA, including AZ, NM.

*What*: I calibrate all types of displays: plasma, LCD, LCos, CRT

*How*: My equipment includes:

CalMan Pro calibration software

Sencore VP403SCH video generator

QuantumData 780 test instrument/video generator

X-Rite i1 Pro color spectrophotometer color analyzer

*Certification*: I'm a certified THX video calibrator. See the details on the THX site.

http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...55&distance=50 

*Info*: My website is:
http://www.hdtv-calibration.com


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Tour Updates:*


June 18-20 - Buffalo, Rochester, Syracuse, Albany (I-90 and off the path)


June 25-27 - Province of: New Brunswick


To reserve a space on this tour, please PM me or contact me by clicking on my signature information below.


----------



## 3no

Looking for an ISF certified tech to calibrate my near new RS25 in the north metro Atlanta area. Must have JVC DLA calibration experience.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassWolf* /forum/post/18295519
> 
> 
> I'm looking for contact info for an ISF tech able to cover the Columbia, SC area.
> 
> Flat panel HDTV (plasma) with onkyo NR5007
> 
> 
> thanks



Definitely get in contact with D-Nice. He's one of the best and that's his home territory.


Best,

Greg


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3no* /forum/post/18716628
> 
> 
> Looking for an ISF certified tech to calibrate my near new RS25 in the north metro Atlanta area. Must have JVC DLA calibration experience.



I could do that for you around June 15th. I've done many.


----------



## PnoT

Looking for an ISF certified tech to do two Mitsubishi WD-65733s in the Las Vegas area .


----------



## JA Fant

Looking for an ISF guy in western Georgia/eastern Alabama area.

PM me.


-JA


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant* /forum/post/18737010
> 
> 
> Looking for an ISF guy in western Georgia/eastern Alabama area.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> 
> -JA



I'll be there around the 16th of this month. PM sent.


----------



## cusefan295

For my LG 60PK550. I live in Syracuse,NY. Send me an e-mail let me know your rates and skills.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

cusefan, I will be there between the 18th-20th. message sent.


----------



## HELLRaZerXTC

Looking for ISF Cert video calibration for Panasonic G25. I live in West Covina, CA 91791. Please PM me


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HELLRaZerXTC* /forum/post/18744630
> 
> 
> Looking for ISF Cert video calibration for Panasonic G25. I live in West Covina, CA 91791. Please PM me



Check with these Calibrators:

David Abrams at Avical - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (Los Angeles metro based).
D-Nice - ISFccc [7G] [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours.
Jeff Meier at AccuCal - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - No 9G Non-Elites -National Tours (AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DE, FL, GA, HI, IA, IL, IN, KS, LA, MA, MD, ME, MO, MS, NC, NJ, NV, NH, NY, OK, OH, PN, RI, SC, TN, TX, VA, WI, WV).
Gregg Loewen at Lion AV - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - New England and Eastern Seaboard down to the greater DC area, Florida, Las Vegas, Los Angeles and San Diego.
Glenn Zink at Video Calibration Services - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Laguna Niguel California based.
Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - National Tours (San Francisco/Bay Area based).
Glen Carter at Home Theater Calibration - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California from Whittier.
David Voncannon at D & E Associates - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California, Culver City based (Call 310-628-1170).
Frank Kondrot at Day 1 Services - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Orange Co. California from Laguna Hills.
Helmut Kaczmarek at Finaltouch AV - ISFccc [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California, Santa Clarita based (Call 818-269-1427).
Jon Spackman at Creative Concept Sound Solutions - ISFccc [7G] [8G] [9G] [M] - Serving Southern California and NW Mexico from Aliso Viejo, CA.



.


----------



## LORDLICH

Anybody do N.D.?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LORDLICH* /forum/post/18757661
> 
> 
> Anybody do N.D.?



Lordlich,


Officially, I cover North Dakota, but I've never had anyone inquire before. Because there's no one local there, there's a good chance you may need to help get some additional customers organized to make it worthwhile for someone to travel there. I'd need at least four customers to make that trip and even then I'd need to make it part of a trip covering other cities en route (I'm based in St. Louis).


However, I believe that ControlCAL has an office in South Dakota, so maybe there's a possibility there.

http://www.spectracal.com/contact.html 


Also, here's a couple of other traveling calibrators who list North Dakota in their coverage:

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...th-Dakota.html 


Good luck -- just drop me a PM if I can provide additional assistance to you.


----------



## scooper750












Serving Jacksonville Florida & The Surrounding Areas.


Klein K-10

X-Rite i1Pro

Sencore VP403C

Calman V4

ControlCal


----------



## dsskid












New York: Long Island & New York City Vicinity


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN Calibration Software
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator

Calibration Discs: Spears & Musil, DVE BD, ISF/Monster


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LORDLICH* /forum/post/18757661
> 
> 
> Anybody do N.D.?



Hello,

If you look
HERE 

you will get a list of THX Video Calibrators and the areas they serve.


Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## g2thedoubleg

I went into BB yesterday and they are expecting the 65VT25 in next week. After warming it up for 100-200 hours, I will want it professionally calibrated. I am currently in *Davis, CA*, roughly 30 minutes South of Sacramento, CA and 90 minutes North of San Francisco.


Any certified calibrators in the area, please PM me and we can discuss prices, etc.


Best,

Andrew


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g2thedoubleg* /forum/post/18825059
> 
> 
> I went into BB yesterday and they are expecting the 65VT25 in next week. After warming it up for 100-200 hours, I will want it professionally calibrated. I am currently in *Davis, CA*, roughly 30 minutes South of Sacramento, CA and 90 minutes North of San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Any certified calibrators in the area, please PM me and we can discuss prices, etc.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew


 http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...alifornia.html


----------



## mdrtoys

Hi,


I'm in Poway (North San Diego County) and looking for a calibrator for my Pioneer Kuro 5020FD and my BenQ w9000.


Thanks


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrtoys* /forum/post/18826541
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm in Poway (North San Diego County) and looking for a calibrator for my Pioneer Kuro 5020FD and my BenQ w9000.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check this Calibrator's List


----------



## jlcj69

Anyone in the New Orleans area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlcj69* /forum/post/18858892
> 
> 
> Anyone in the New Orleans area?



I travel to NOLA.


----------



## Sabu-Agu

Ok, I've looked at all the links provided but would like to know if there are any calibrators in the Miami area (Aventura, North Miami Beach to be specific) who also frequent this forum? Just wondering as I would like to calibrate my TV once I am finished w/ surround.


Thanks


----------



## D-Nice

I will be in Miami the weekend of 7/17. PM me if you would like to schedule a calibration


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sabu-Agu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I've looked at all the links provided but would like to know if there are any calibrators in the Miami area (Aventura, North Miami Beach to be specific) who also frequent this forum? Just wondering as I would like to calibrate my TV once I am finished w/ surround.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I will be there in September.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Shawn Byrne (SierraMikeBravo) of Sound Advice A/V Design, Consultation and Calibration serving the Midwest and Plains states with THX Certified Video Calibrations (including CMS where applicable), HAA Level II Acoustic Calibrations, and Audyssey (Pro) installations and products. I am an atmospheric scientist by trade, and thus, am well grounded in mathematics, physics and the equations used in acoustics and wave motion.


I offer full featured design services as well including renderings using professional CAD software. Full capability to calibrate any display including Pioneer Elites and non-Elites. Equipment used:

*Video Calibration*

CalMan Professional

i1 Pro Spectrophotometer

Chroma 5 Colorimeter

Accupel HDG-3000 Signal Generator

ControlCal Software

Avia Pro

DVE (DVD, HD-DVD and Blu-ray)

AVS Blu-ray disc

S&M Blu-ray and HD-DVD test discs

THX DVD Test Disc

*Audio Calibration*

EASERA acoustical software

MOTU Traveller portable audio interface

TEF04 Microphone (Type I)

Sencore SP495 EX

Sencore MX399

Sencore DAG5161

SoundPro Link

RS-95 Acoustic Software

Audyssey v.3.2



Numerous other software packages and test discs


----------------------------------------------
[email protected] 
www.soundadviceht.com


----------



## rrrick8

I will be receiving my Panasonic TC-P65VT25 this week and will be looking for a calibrator in the east-central Illinois (Champaign-Danville) area later this month or early August. I've read quite a few resumes that list St.Louis or Chicago or even Indy area but not sure how far out they venture.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrrick8* /forum/post/18892427
> 
> 
> I will be receiving my Panasonic TC-P65VT25 this week and will be looking for a calibrator in the east-central Illinois (Champaign-Danville) area later this month or early August. I've read quite a few resumes that list St.Louis or Chicago or even Indy area but not sure how far out they venture.



Hello,

If you look
HERE 

you will get a list of THX Video Calibrators and the areas they serve.


I think both Doug Weil and Jon Gosling service that area


Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrrick8* /forum/post/18892427
> 
> 
> I will be receiving my Panasonic TC-P65VT25 this week and will be looking for a calibrator in the east-central Illinois (Champaign-Danville) area later this month or early August. I've read quite a few resumes that list St.Louis or Chicago or even Indy area but not sure how far out they venture.



I will be there in October.


----------



## rrrick8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/18892443
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you look
> HERE
> 
> you will get a list of THX Video Calibrators and the areas they serve.
> 
> 
> I think both Doug Weil and Jon Gosling service that area
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> RayJr



Thanks Ray, yes, I did see that, but it did not really define what areas they will go to. Just stating IL. leaves a lot of gray area.

I'm 125 miles from Chicago, 200 to St. Louis, and maybe 90 from Indy.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrrick8* /forum/post/18892613
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray, yes, I did see that, but it did not really define what areas they will go to. Just stating IL. leaves a lot of gray area.
> 
> I'm 125 miles from Chicago, 200 to St. Louis, and maybe 90 from Indy.



You can check this LIST or PM me with specific address and I will let you know who can handle that (if any without 4-6 in that town/city) - you have one, Jeff Meier (umr)...


LOL you like that font size


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrrick8* /forum/post/18892613
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray, yes, I did see that, but it did not really define what areas they will go to. Just stating IL. leaves a lot of gray area.
> 
> I'm 125 miles from Chicago, 200 to St. Louis, and maybe 90 from Indy.



rrrick, I sent you a PM. I'm based in St. Louis I will be traveling nearby you later this month.


----------



## rrrick8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/18893869
> 
> 
> rrrick, I sent you a PM. I'm based in St. Louis I will be traveling nearby you later this month.



Ok. Thanks Doug.


----------



## agpatel

Anyone in the Greensboro, NC area, or plan on coming to the area in the coming months. Looking at getting a G25 calibrated sometime in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agpatel* /forum/post/18924957
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Greensboro, NC area, or plan on coming to the area in the coming months. Looking at getting a G25 calibrated sometime in the next 3-4 months.



I think Doug Weil (DroptheRemote on AVS) services NC.


RayJr


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agpatel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Greensboro, NC area, or plan on coming to the area in the coming months. Looking at getting a G25 calibrated sometime in the next 3-4 months.



I will be there in September.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agpatel* /forum/post/18924957
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Greensboro, NC area, or plan on coming to the area in the coming months. Looking at getting a G25 calibrated sometime in the next 3-4 months.



Check your email


----------



## wse

Help need ISF Certified calibrator experienced with JVCRS25/35 in San Diego


Sorry I posted that message on other thread but I'm looking for an ISF Certified calibrator with experience with JVCRS25/35 San Diego Area


I'm starting enquiries in this thread because i'd much prefer someone who has a long list of RS25/35U calibration under their belt and doesnt charge $500!!


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help need ISF Certified calibrator experienced with JVCRS25/35 in San Diego
> 
> 
> Sorry I posted that message on other thread but I'm looking for an ISF Certified calibrator with experience with JVCRS25/35 San Diego Area
> 
> 
> I'm starting enquiries in this thread because i'd much prefer someone who has a long list of RS25/35U calibration under their belt and doesnt charge $500!!


*Hello Wse,*


I make down to San Diego on a regular basis and would be happy to assist to asset you with the calibration. To date, I have calibrated upwards of 20 of these projectors and have extensive experience with them. For a quote, please feel free to email me at [email protected]


Best,


Dave


----------



## D-Nice

+1 for Dave


----------



## Vmastro

Hi,

My name is Vince Mastrosimone with HD Calibrations. I serve the San Gabriel Valley, Inland Empire and Orange County in Southern California. I'm ISF and THX certified.


I want to keep busy and so I am willing to do a few calibrations at very competitive prices. Please contact me at 626.260.1783 or [email protected] .


Thanks

Vince


----------



## DroptheRemote

Lordlich,


It's been over a month since you posted your query (below with my answer back then), but I wanted to follow up with you to see if you found anyone to take care of you in North Dakota.


I have recently been contacted by a SD prospect, so if you haven't found anyone yet, I may be able to make this work for you both, depending on proximity. Or, if you have found someone, I can pass on the contact info you have and any feedback you'd like to offer.


Send me an eMail (doug at clearlyresolved dot com) or call me on 314-226-1705.


FYI -- I've also sent you a private message.



_____________________________________


Originally Posted by LORDLICH on 6/15:


Anybody do N.D.?

_____________________________________



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/18757725
> 
> 
> Lordlich,
> 
> 
> Officially, I cover North Dakota, but I've never had anyone inquire before. Because there's no one local there, there's a good chance you may need to help get some additional customers organized to make it worthwhile for someone to travel there. I'd need at least four customers to make that trip and even then I'd need to make it part of a trip covering other cities en route (I'm based in St. Louis).
> 
> 
> However, I believe that ControlCAL has an office in South Dakota, so maybe there's a possibility there.
> 
> http://www.spectracal.com/contact.html
> 
> 
> Also, here's a couple of other traveling calibrators who list North Dakota in their coverage:
> 
> http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo...th-Dakota.html
> 
> 
> Good luck -- just drop me a PM if I can provide additional assistance to you.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> +1 for Dave



D-Nice,


Thank you for the recommendation!










Best,


Dave


----------



## DroptheRemote

I now have set dates for my August travel that will primarily cover Texas, Oklahoma and Kansas.


Aug 17-18 - Houston


Aug 19 - San Antonio


Aug 20-22 - Austin


Aug 23-24 - Dallas/Ft. Worth


Aug 25-26 - Oklahoma City/Tulsa


Aug 27 - Wichita


Aug 28-30 - Kansas City


For more information on these dates and cities or others, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone at 314-226-1705.


More information on my background, experience and services, including customer reviews, can be found here:

www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## patwho

Hello, looking for audio and video calibration in long island. ThaNKS


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patwho* /forum/post/18979316
> 
> 
> Hello, looking for audio and video calibration in long island. ThaNKS



I will be in your area in October. Fill out this form if you want to be on my backup list for your area.

www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patwho* /forum/post/18979316
> 
> 
> Hello, looking for audio and video calibration in long island. ThaNKS



You have PM.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1463


----------



## umr

I am going to be in Georgia and Florida for CEDIA in September. Please contact me at www.accucalhd.com if you want me to work on your home theater's audio and/or video.


----------



## dnhawley

Doug,

I live in Waco TX between Austin and Dallas. I have a panasonic 65in V10 that I would like to have calibrated. I am hoping that you can fit me into your August schedule.

Daniel Hawley

720 Dickens Dr

Waco, TX 76710

254 776 9178


----------



## DroptheRemote

Dan,


Thanks for the note. I can definitely take care of you in Waco.


I will call you either later this afternoon or first thing on Monday.


----------



## Rob2NY

I will be in southwestern Vermont the entire week of August 9-14 and available for ISF-certified calibrations in the Rutland-Manchester-Bennington area.


----------



## gerianne

I'll be calibrating in Southern NJ (shore area) this coming weekend, Aug 6, 7, 8, (and possibly 9), if anyone would like to set up a calibration.


Please send me a PM for more details. To get more details on my professional calibration services at All High Def LLC, please visit my Web site .


The new season is right around the corner and it's a great opportunity to let me show you "How great HDTV can really look!"










Best regards,

Greg


THX Certified Professional Video Calibration

ISF-Certified


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Hi all,


I will be travelling to Wisconsin and will be available for calibration one day only in the Madison area this week. If you are looking to get your display or audio calibrated by the only THX and HAA Level II certified individual in the entire Midwest, give me a shout. Best wishes!


----------



## Trey C

Is there any ISF calibrators in the North Florida area? St.Augustine.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trey C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any ISF calibrators in the North Florida area? St.Augustine.



I will be there in September. Fill out this form if you wish to use my services. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## scooper750

I'm in the North Florida area. I'm based out of Jacksonville and am ISF/THX Certified. Feel free to email or call.

My contact information is on my website.


----------



## ScottFern

I am located in Chicago Northwest Suburbs and looking to get my new LCD calibrated and my 2 year old Plasma refreshed and tweaked.


Anybody?


----------



## golferbradbest

i live in clinton wisconsin just outside the chicagoland northwest suburbs. Maybe someone could do us both the same day


----------



## DroptheRemote

Scott and golfer,


I may be able to cover both of you next week, or if not, in mid-September. Drop me an eMail at doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com, or give me a call on 314-226-1705.


----------



## umr

I have a few openings in Dallas next week. Please fill out this form to get on my list. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## timster2833

Any one in the Fayetteville NC area, I have a Samsung UN55B7000 I'd love to have calibrated!


My email is [email protected] 


Thanks -Tim


----------



## totallytweeked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timster2833* /forum/post/19025876
> 
> 
> Any one in the Fayetteville NC area, I have a Samsung UN55B7000 I'd love to have calibrated!
> 
> 
> My email is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks -Tim



Message sent.


----------



## JA Fant

Good Day-


Is there an ISF calibrator out there w/ experience on a Sony KD-34XBR960N CRT?

I bought the tv in December 2005 and would like to have it calibrated in the Oct to Dec timeframe. My email is [email protected] . I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## cheezthis

I'm located in Chicago.


- ISF-certified

- Acoustical Engineer, published in Acoustical Society of America's journal

- Large list of previous clients, trained other ISF-techs


Message me here, and we can discuss. Thanks!


----------



## ScottFern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezthis* /forum/post/19029417
> 
> 
> I'm located in Chicago.
> 
> 
> - ISF-certified
> 
> - Acoustical Engineer, published in Acoustical Society of America's journal
> 
> - Large list of previous clients, trained other ISF-techs
> 
> 
> Message me here, and we can discuss. Thanks!



You have PM.


----------



## RochesterNYtry

_Edit 2: Found my guy, turns out one lives about 15 minutes from me, already in touch. Thank you AVS._


Looking for ISF tech in upstate NY, Rochester to be exact.


Samsung UN55C6900, 3 weeks old.


Anyone nearby or traveling to the area? I can be patient if its a while off.


Scott

_Edit: Hopefully a simple calibration. Used exclusive for blu-ray movies, no other inputs._


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Rochester, PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have a couple remaining Austin, TX area openings for my Texas trip next week -- one on Friday, August 20 and one on Saturday, August 21.


If interested, call me on 314-226-1705, or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Skipdalou

Hello all,


Just ordered an LG 60PK550. While I suppose there is a chance I'll be happy with the quality out of the box, I anticipate I will most likely desire a calibration at some point. I live about 45 minutes East of Syracuse, NY and was wondering if anyone here has any tours in the area in the future or if anyone is located near enough to perform this service.


Please PM me with details if you feel you can provide this service. I'll even provide the pizza, wings, and soda (beer for me, though).







I look forward to hopefully finding a talented calibrator for my needs.


Thanks in advance,


John


----------



## Michael Osadciw

John


PM Sent.


----------



## JSteel

Does anyone know anybody that does Calibration in Everett, WA? I have a UN46C8000 I would love calibrated by a reputable person.


----------



## XrstalLens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSteel* /forum/post/19079766
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anybody that does Calibration in Everett, WA? I have a UN46C8000 I would love calibrated by a reputable person.



I'm based in Bothell and can help you out. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TheFatman

Jeff, when will you be returning to California?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFatman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff, when will you be returning to California?



I will be back in December.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/15713517
> 
> *OFFERING 20% DISCOUNTS ON AUDIO/VIDEO CALIBRATIONS & ACOUSTIC ANALYSIS' BOOKED THROUGH THE END OF AUGUST FOR AVS MEMBERS!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Byrne (SierraMikeBravo) of Sound Advice A/V Design, Consultation and Calibration serving Kansas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Nebraska, Arkansas, Iowa, South Dakota, Minnesota, Texas and Wisconsin with THX Certified Video Calibrations (including CMS where applicable), HAA Level II Acoustic Calibrations, and Audyssey (Pro) installations. I am an atmospheric scientist by trade, and thus, am well grounded in mathematics, physics and the equations used in acoustics and wave motion.
> 
> 
> I offer full featured design services as well as acoustic analysis' and treatment strategies which all include renderings using professional CAD software. Full capability to calibrate any display including Pioneer Elites and non-Elites. Equipment used:
> 
> *Video Calibration*
> 
> CalMan Professional
> 
> i1 Pro Spectrophotometer
> 
> Chroma 5 Colorimeter
> 
> Accupel HDG-3000 Signal Generator
> 
> ControlCal Software for Mitsubishi and Pioneer displays
> 
> Avia Pro
> 
> DVE (DVD, HD-DVD and Blu-ray)
> 
> AVS Blu-ray disc
> 
> S&M Blu-ray and HD-DVD test discs
> 
> THX DVD Test Disc
> 
> *Design*
> 
> TurboCAD Professional v.17 Platinum
> 
> MATLAB v.7 for acoustic software design
> 
> AV Pro Software
> 
> *Audio Calibration*
> 
> EASERA acoustical software
> 
> TEF04 Microphone
> 
> Sencore SP495 EX w/Type 1 mic
> 
> Sencore MX399
> 
> Sencore DAG5161
> 
> SoundPro Link
> 
> RS-95 Acoustic Software
> 
> Audyssey v.3.3
> 
> Numerous other software packages and test discs
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> [email protected]
> www.soundadviceht.com



Do you come to California?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Hi WSE,


I usually don't. But, I can recommend some folks in that region who can surely help you out!


Thanks

Shawn


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFatman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff, when will you be returning to California?



Hello TheFatman,


We are based out of Los Angeles and regularly service California. For details please feel free to email me directly at [email protected] . You can also read about our services at www.Avical.com .


Best,


Dave


----------



## GlenC

I too am located in Los Angeles and cover the Southern California area.


Direct e-mail [email protected]


----------



## mikeyraw

looking for someone in philly but not until march just want to get an idea of which of you guys come out here


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyraw* /forum/post/19089068
> 
> 
> looking for someone in philly but not until march just want to get an idea of which of you guys come out here



I average about once every other month or so.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyraw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> looking for someone in philly but not until march just want to get an idea of which of you guys come out here



I will be there in March.


----------



## elixxxer

Considering getting my set calibrated. Will anyone be available in Chicago in the near future?


----------



## Chad B

I should be in Chicago or passing through in the last 2 weeks of Sept.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elixxxer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering getting my set calibrated. Will anyone be available in Chicago in the near future?



Hello Elixer,


We offer regular service in Chicago and can get to you whenever you are ready. For details feel free to email me at Dav[email protected] .


Best,


Dave


----------



## mikeyraw

do you guys do audio also? i only have a low budget 3.1, but id like to get the best out of it


----------



## Chad B

I do.

There is the advanced audio calibration: http://hdtvbychadb.com/advanced_audio.htm 

But for your system, the standard audio setup may be a better match: http://hdtvbychadb.com/display_types...ater_setup.htm


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyraw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you guys do audio also? i only have a low budget 3.1, but id like to get the best out of it



Hello Mikeyraw,


Yes, we can assist you with your audio setup.


Best,


Dave


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


As requested by many, we have updated our tour dates page at www.avical.com and will be coming to an area near you in the not too distant future:

*Southeast Calibration Tour: 9/16-30*


Performed by: Ken Whitcomb

Areas to be covered: AL, GA, IN, KY, OH, SC, NC, TN, VA

Sign-up deadline: 9/8 Taking Deposits

*Georgia Calibration Tour: 9/21-26*


Performed by: David Abrams and Ken Whitcomb - Two Calibrators for the price of ONE!

Areas to be covered: Atlanta and surrounding areas

Sign-up deadline: 9/14 Taking Deposits

*Northern California Calibration Tour: 10/11-14*


Performed by: David Abrams

Areas to be covered: Northern California

Sign-up deadline: 9/27 Taking Deposits

*Denver Calibration Tour: 10/15-17*


Performed by: Ken Whitcomb

Areas to be covered: Denver and Adjacent

Sign-up deadline: 10/1 Taking Deposits

*NorthEast Calibration Tour: 11/8-12*


Performed by: David Abrams

Areas to be covered: CT, MA, NJ, NY, PA

Sign-up deadline: 10/25 Taking Deposits

*Texas Calibration Tour: 12/6-10*


Performed by: David Abrams

Areas to be covered: Texas

Sign-up deadline: 11/22 Taking Deposits

*Las Vegas Calibration Tour: 1/5-9 2011*


Performed by: David Abrams

Areas to be covered: Texas

Sign-up deadline: 12/22 Taking Deposits

*NorthWest Calibration Tour: 1/24-28 2011*


Performed by: David Abrams

Areas to be covered: Portland to Seattle

Sign-up deadline: 1/3/2011 Taking Deposits


For details or to sign-up please contact us directly at [email protected] . We look forward to working on your display!










Best,


Dave


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Upcoming *calibration tour* for the first weekend in *October* for the following cities and places in between:

*Omaha, Minneapolis, Sioux Falls, Fargo, Mason City, Des Moines*


Appointment availability is limited, so please contact me at [email protected] as soon as possible. HAA Level II (the only Level II certified company in the entire Midwest) and Audyssey Audio calibrations and THX Video Calibrations. Consultations for dedicated theater designs are possible if time allows.


Please visit my website at www.soundadviceht.com


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant* /forum/post/19027496
> 
> 
> Good Day-
> 
> 
> Is there an ISF calibrator out there w/ experience on a Sony KD-34XBR960N CRT?
> 
> I bought the tv in December 2005 and would like to have it calibrated in the Oct to Dec timeframe. My email is [email protected] . I look forward to hearing from you.



Along with all the new fixed pixel formats, I still work on and very much specialize in - and have a deep love for - all CRT displays: direct view, rear projection self-contained, and 2 piece separate ceiling projector.


The 34" Sony direct view is capable of an exquisite picture, and I'd love to come perform that magic for you. It has adjustment registers and fine tuning mechanisms like no other direct view CRT ever made.


Mr Bob

Level II ISF Certified

Colofacts CF 6000

i1 Pro Spectrophotometer

ISF Optical Comparator

TVS Pro Optical Comparator


----------



## Diggersan

Is there anyone in the Little Rock Arkansas area or is planning a tour for little rock?


----------



## JA Fant

PM sent to Mr. Bob.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diggersan* /forum/post/19113497
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in the Little Rock Arkansas area or is planning a tour for little rock?



I was in Little Rock last week. If you don't find anyone sooner, I'll likely be coming through again in November.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant* /forum/post/19116457
> 
> 
> PM sent to Mr. Bob.



If anyone wants to reach me, please contact me the normal ways like email or phone rather than by pm, which is very limited by comparison.


Thanks!


Pm answered, BTW -











b


----------



## Diggersan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/19117091
> 
> 
> I was in Little Rock last week. If you don't find anyone sooner, I'll likely be coming through again in November.



Dang I am gonna be out of country in november probably but If I'm not Ill drop you a line.


----------



## AFrost20

Anyone cover the Columbus, OH area?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFrost20* /forum/post/19126974
> 
> 
> Anyone cover the Columbus, OH area?



Me! Me! Me!


PICK ME!!!











I'm staying close by here in Ohio while my wife is waiting to give birth to our 1st child.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFrost20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone cover the Columbus, OH area?



I will be there in a few weeks.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/19127195
> 
> 
> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> 
> PICK ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying close by here in Ohio while my wife is waiting to give birth to our 1st child.



Congratulations on your impending addition.


----------



## dsskid












New York: Long Island & New York City Vicinity


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN Calibration Software
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator

Calibration Discs: Spears & Musil, DVE BD, ISF/Monster


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> 
> PICK ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying close by here in Ohio while my wife is waiting to give birth to our 1st child.



Congratulations! Your life is about to take a dramatic turn. Enjoy the ride it goes by quickly.


----------



## Chad B

Thanks guys!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Congrats Chad! Fun times ahead...


----------



## Rayjr

CONGRATS..CHAD.










RayJr


----------



## MarcusPSU

Anyone ever come through/around Pittsburg, KS? I have a new Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarcusPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone ever come through/around Pittsburg, KS? I have a new Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25



I was just there last week.


----------



## MarcusPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/19139676
> 
> 
> I was just there last week.



Coming back anytime soon?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarcusPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back anytime soon?



I will be back in November.


----------



## DSFleak

Hi - anyone going to be in the Piedmont Triad, NC area in the neare future?


If so, please e-mail me: [email protected] 


Thanks!


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Upcoming calibration tour for the first weekend in October for the following cities and places in between:
> 
> 
> Omaha, Minneapolis, Sioux Falls, Fargo, Mason City, Des Moines
> 
> 
> Appointment availability is limited, so please contact me at [email protected] as soon as possible. HAA Level II (the only Level II certified company in the entire Midwest) and Audyssey Audio calibrations and THX Video Calibrations. Consultations for dedicated theater designs are possible if time allows.
> 
> 
> Please visit my website at www.soundadviceht.com



Only 1 slot left available!


----------



## totallytweeked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSFleak* /forum/post/19146813
> 
> 
> Hi - anyone going to be in the Piedmont Triad, NC area in the neare future?
> 
> 
> If so, please e-mail me: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Email sent.


----------



## jedovaty

Hi,


Looking for nit-picky pride-in-results calibrator to do my panasonic 65v10 plasma in downtown Huntington Beach, CA.


I purchased the screen from Cleveland Plasma, it arrived last week, and I've been running d-nice's break-in procedure for 123 hrs as of this post.


((edit -- removed questions))


Thank you for your time!


----------



## fliime

looking for a calibrator in the Toronto Canada region.


thanks


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fliime* /forum/post/19181737
> 
> 
> looking for a calibrator in the Toronto Canada region.
> 
> 
> thanks



I would contact Michael TLV here in the forum..I know he serves Toronto.


----------



## fliime

thanks Rayjr


----------



## mmarki

Anyone coming to or in the Chicago area? Have a new Samsung LED LCD in the main room and a projector in the basement. Possibly looking for audio calibration too for both surround systems.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmarki* /forum/post/19191614
> 
> 
> Anyone coming to or in the Chicago area? Have a new Samsung LED LCD in the main room and a projector in the basement. Possibly looking for audio calibration too for both surround systems.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



If you're available Mon Oct 4th morning and afternoon or around the 10th/11th I would be happy to do it for you.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm going to be available for video calibration work in Chicago next week, from Wednesday, Sep 22 through Friday, Sep 24. I still have a couple of remaining appointments available.


Also, I wanted to note that while I do not discount from my price list for first-time customers, I have recently decided that I will provide a 20% discount to all active, reserve and retired military personnel. This is the same discount that I provide to repeat customers or customers with multiple displays.


If anyone is interested in booking with me during my time in Chicago next week, you can reach me at 314-226-1705 or by eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## davestercrombie

My TC-P58VT25 needs 2D and 3D calibration done. I live in Chambersburg, Pa. Would anyone be able to provide this service?


Please email me [email protected]


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davestercrombie* /forum/post/19195198
> 
> 
> My TC-P58VT25 needs 2D and 3D calibration done. I live in Chambersburg, Pa. Would anyone be able to provide this service?
> 
> 
> Please email me [email protected]


*Greetings,*


We will be there in about 10 days! You can email me direct at [email protected] for details/pricing.


Good Pictures!










Best,


Dave


----------



## scooper750

I will be in Manhatten, NY and have a couple openings on 10/15 & 10/16.

Email me at [email protected] for details/pricing.


----------



## Methodical_1

Anyone in the DC area?


----------



## totallytweeked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodical_1* /forum/post/19206366
> 
> 
> Anyone in the DC area?



I service Central VA and NC but DC is well within my travel radius. Please feel to contact me with any pricing or appointment questions at
[email protected]


----------



## Zuk109

Anybody in the Tampa area ?


Possible tv and surround calibration.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody in the Tampa area ?
> 
> 
> Possible tv and surround calibration.



I can be there on the 27th of September at 10 AM for audio and video calibration. More info on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## ernie67t

anyone know of calibrator servicing SE Michigan (Pontiac - Flint area). Pioneer Elite RPTV.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

ernie PM sent


----------



## gskinusa

Hi

Need to have Mitsubishi HC6000 calibrated. I live in Downingtown, PA (19335). Please let me know if any one will be in this area.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gskinusa* /forum/post/19234556
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Need to have Mitsubishi HC6000 calibrated. I live in Downingtown, PA (19335). Please let me know if any one will be in this area.



I will be there soon.


----------



## sok1211

looking for someone to calibrate projector epson 7500. In SE michigan


----------



## Summit HDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sok1211* /forum/post/19242617
> 
> 
> looking for someone to calibrate projector epson 7500. In SE michigan



Hi SOK,


I'm in SE Michigan







.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## smail.nathan

need a calibration done for two inputs on a new Samsung 40 inch led tv. Model number UN40C6500. I live in WV, about 90 minutes south of Pittsburgh, PA. Had my old samsung 40 inch lcd calibrated by another AVS'er last year, but that TV went kaput on me over the summer. This is the TV that was issued to me as a replacement. Tried to contact the guy (D6500Ken) who calibrated my set last summer (and did a great job), but he hasn't responded. So, I'm hoping someone else can help me out here. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## LokiM

Anyone in the Albuquerque, NM area available to calibrate 2D and 3D on a Panasonic 65VT25?


Thanks,


Tony


----------



## Lee Gallagher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LokiM* /forum/post/19262323
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Albuquerque, NM area available to calibrate 2D and 3D on a Panasonic 65VT25?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tony



I am in the process of putting together a tour of your area.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LokiM* /forum/post/19262323
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Albuquerque, NM area available to calibrate 2D and 3D on a Panasonic 65VT25?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tony





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Gallagher* /forum/post/19262363
> 
> 
> I am in the process of putting together a tour of your area.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1275519



Yes, yes, yes, please, please, please.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/19260684
> 
> 
> need a calibration done for two inputs on a new Samsung 40 inch led tv. Model number UN40C6500. I live in WV, about 90 minutes south of Pittsburgh, PA. Had my old samsung 40 inch lcd calibrated by another AVS'er last year, but that TV went kaput on me over the summer. This is the TV that was issued to me as a replacement. Tried to contact the guy (D6500Ken) who calibrated my set last summer (and did a great job), but he hasn't responded. So, I'm hoping someone else can help me out here. Let me know. Thanks!



I could get it done for you on Nov 1st.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/19260684
> 
> 
> need a calibration done for two inputs on a new Samsung 40 inch led tv. Model number UN40C6500. I live in WV, about 90 minutes south of Pittsburgh, PA. Had my old samsung 40 inch lcd calibrated by another AVS'er last year, but that TV went kaput on me over the summer. This is the TV that was issued to me as a replacement. Tried to contact the guy (D6500Ken) who calibrated my set last summer (and did a great job), but he hasn't responded. So, I'm hoping someone else can help me out here. Let me know. Thanks!



I will be around your area 10/17.


----------



## kylem4711

Located in whittier CA (near Los Angeles) and just purchased a Panasonic 55VT20.


looking for someone in my area.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylem4711* /forum/post/19264291
> 
> 
> Located in whittier CA (near Los Angeles) and just purchased a Panasonic 55VT20.
> 
> 
> looking for someone in my area.



Did you mean 50VT20







I will be there 10/22 - 10/24.


----------



## xlc210

I need a calibration on a 101FD. I am at around 120 hours on my display as of last night.


I am located about 2 minutes from the airport.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlc210* /forum/post/19269284
> 
> 
> I need a calibration on a 101FD. I am at around 120 hours on my display as of last night.
> 
> 
> I am located about 2 minutes from the airport.



What airport? LAX? PM sent.


----------



## umr

I have openings for audio and video calibration in my trip to Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana and Arkansas in November. I also have openings for California in December. Go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to sign-up.


----------



## umr

I have an opening in the NJ, NYC area in the evening on October 15th.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylem4711* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Located in whittier CA (near Los Angeles) and just purchased a Panasonic 55VT20.
> 
> 
> looking for someone in my area.


*Hello kylem4711,*


We are based in Los Angeles and have extensive experience with your display. If interested please email me directly at www.Avical.com .


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## David Abrams

Greetings,


We currently have one space available for our upcoming tour to the Denver, CO area taking place next week! If interested please email me directly at [email protected] .


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylem4711* /forum/post/19264291
> 
> 
> Located in whittier CA (near Los Angeles) and just purchased a Panasonic 55VT20.
> 
> 
> looking for someone in my area.



I am located in Whittier!


----------



## Eliab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Abrams* /forum/post/19304597
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> We currently have one space available for our upcoming tour to the Denver, CO area taking place next week! If interested please email me directly at [email protected] .
> 
> 
> Good Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



You cannot go wrong with Dave..










Eliab


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Updated tour:


I will be offering two *SE Michigan* and *401 Windsor to London* tours:

*October 22, 23, 24*

*November 5, 6, 7*


There are a few spaces remaining during these times. To reserve a space, contact me at (905) 730-5996.


Anyone in this area seeing Roger Waters perform The Wall the night of the 24th? See you there


----------



## Thunderplains

Need to find someone to do ISF calibrations on a Samsung PN58C8000 and a Panny TC-42PHD7UY in the Colorado Springs area..


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM Sent


----------



## snate73

Hi everyone, just purchased a 65vt25. For the next 5 days, i'll be using D-nice's guide to breaking in/aging the plasma. Afterwards, I would like to see if anyone would be able to offer calibration services in the Denver/Castle Rock area?


----------



## snate73

Oh by the way, long time reader but first official post. Great forum and great people in here!


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Calibration in Greensboro/Charlotte NC*


I just added a day to my upcoming tour of North Carolina, and as a result I now have a couple of additional schedule openings. I'll be in the Greensboro area next Friday, October 22, and I have openings for the afternoon and evening.


I'm experienced with all popular consumer displays and most digital projectors. I also have all the ControlCAL licenses required to calibrate Pioneer plasma HDTVs (Elite, non-Elite and KRP monitors) as well as for the new Panasonic VT25s.


You can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or by phone on 314-226-1705.


----------



## portony

Hello,

I'm looking for a fully trained ISF calibrator (video & audio) in the Spring Hill, (north of Tampa, Fla) area. I will be purchasing a Panny or Samsung large plasma - TBD. I will take any HT store recommendations in the same area for purchasing.


Thank you,

Tony P.


----------



## Barry928

Tony- You have a PM.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *portony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a fully trained ISF calibrator (video & audio) in the Spring Hill, (north of Tampa, Fla) area. I will be purchasing a Panny or Samsung large plasma - TBD. I will take any HT store recommendations in the same area for purchasing.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tony P.



I will be in your area in January


----------



## loudog2

I'm in the Chicago suburbs and am looking see how much it would cost to calibrate my 2 sets. One is a panasonic 50S2 and the other coming Tuesday is a sony xbr-52HX909.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudog2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the Chicago suburbs and am looking see how much it would cost to calibrate my 2 sets. One is a panasonic 50S2 and the other coming Tuesday is a sony xbr-52HX909.


 www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudog2* /forum/post/19378584
> 
> 
> I'm in the Chicago suburbs and am looking see how much it would cost to calibrate my 2 sets. One is a panasonic 50S2 and the other coming Tuesday is a sony xbr-52HX909.



I've sent you a PM.


----------



## umr

I have some openings in Dallas, Austin and Houston in November for audio and/or video calibration.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I have one appointment open for an audio/video calibration in the Minneapolis/Des Moines area for the weekend of November 20. PM me if you are interested in a booking.


----------



## TubeSpeaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunderplains* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need to find someone to do ISF calibrations on a Samsung PN58C8000 and a Panny TC-42PHD7UY in the Colorado Springs area..



I am ISF and in Colorado springs if u ate still looking for a calibration, I can help you out. ThxRick


----------



## TubeSpeaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snate73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just purchased a 65vt25. For the next 5 days, i'll be using D-nice's guide to breaking in/aging the plasma. Afterwards, I would like to see if anyone would be able to offer calibration services in the Denver/Castle Rock area?



I'm ISF certified and am in the Colorado springs area, let know if ur still looking for a calibration and I can get u more info thx Rick


----------



## umr

I will be in Kansas City next week. Please PM me if you would like me to calibrate your video and/or audio.


----------



## Black2002ws6

I live in Zephyrhills Florida and would like to have my WD-73735 TV calibrated.

I've been waiting for a response from Craiger on Home theater spot for months but haven't' heard from him and am tired of waiting









So I'm looking for a calibrator in this area that can calibrate my TV for me.

You can PM me here or email me at [email protected] 


Thanks, Carl


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black2002ws6* /forum/post/19463848
> 
> 
> I live in Zephyrhills Florida and would like to have my WD-73735 TV calibrated.
> 
> I've been waiting for a response from Craiger on Home theater spot for months but haven't' heard from him and am tired of waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for a calibrator in this area that can calibrate my TV for me.
> 
> You can PM me here or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carl



Hello,

If you look
HERE 

you will get a list of THX Video Calibrators and the areas they serve.


Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black2002ws6* /forum/post/19463848
> 
> 
> I live in Zephyrhills Florida and would like to have my WD-73735 TV calibrated.
> 
> I've been waiting for a response from Craiger on Home theater spot for months but haven't' heard from him and am tired of waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for a calibrator in this area that can calibrate my TV for me.
> 
> You can PM me here or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carl



PM sent


----------



## mikeponcho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginovino* /forum/post/9327478
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> It may be my paranoia, though when purchasing my Pioneer Pro-1140Hd at Best Buy-Magnolia recently, they were promoting their own staff ISF tech who "Uses SENCORE equipment" Duh......So what! The guy was younger than my stone washed jeans and actually never worked in the TV service business! Duh...! ...



Darn!!... I ate that BB bullet (or BS) and I'm not happy at all... live and learn










I wish to have found this forum before the fact










now I'm looking for a good ISF tech in Miami.... any advice?


thanks

Mike


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeponcho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Darn!!... I ate that BB bullet (or BS) and I'm not happy at all... live and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to have found this forum before the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm looking for a good ISF tech in Miami.... any advice?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike,


I will be in Miami in January and also offer audio calibration if you have a surround system. My rig for both audio and video is exceptional.


More information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello


I will be revisiting the Windsor area on *November 19-21* and will accept reservations for:


Evening of *Friday, November 19*

Morning of *Sunday, November 21st*


If you live somewhat off the path along the 401 corridor to Brantford, I can accomodate you during these times.


Many regards,


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I am organizing a *calibration tour of eastern Colorado, western Kansas, Nebraska and Wyoming for December 29 through January 2*. Please, contact me via PM if you are interested in an audio or video calibration. I don't get out to these areas often (if ever), so it is likely a one time deal.


Best wishes!


----------



## Lee Gallagher

I will be in the Albuquerque area December 15th.

Please contact me if you would like to make an appointment.


----------



## FloppySet

Looking for a calibration of a TC-P65VT25 in New Orleans, LA.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloppySet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibration of a TC-P65VT25 in New Orleans, LA.



I will be there in February. www.accucalhd.com


----------



## yellowcanary73

Can anyone recommend someone in the Dallas Tx. Area will receive my Panasonic 65s2 in the next week plan on running break in slides first.

Thanks


----------



## Iorek

Looking for a VT25 calibration in the Corpus Christi, TX area.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowcanary73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in the Dallas Tx. Area will receive my Panasonic 65s2 in the next week plan on running break in slides first.
> 
> Thanks



I will be there in February.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iorek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a VT25 calibration in the Corpus Christi, TX area.



I will be there in February.


----------



## scooper750

I will be in Corpus in December. Will be there over the holidays.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iorek* /forum/post/19512054
> 
> 
> Looking for a VT25 calibration in the Corpus Christi, TX area.


----------



## mpisani05

Looking for a calibrator in Central NJ for Sammy UN55C8000


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm in Chicago from Friday afternoon, December 3 and all day on Saturday, December 4.


I still have openings on Friday evening and Saturday afternoon. If anyone is interested, you can contact me at 314-226-1705 or via eMail at (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## jl12160

i'm in dublin ohio and would like to have my panasonic 65 vt25 calibrated.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl12160* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm in dublin ohio and would like to have my panasonic 65 vt25 calibrated.



I will be there in March.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpisani05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Central NJ for Sammy UN55C8000



I will be there in March.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl12160* /forum/post/19556638
> 
> 
> i'm in dublin ohio and would like to have my panasonic 65 vt25 calibrated.



Check out this PAGE 


I think Chad Billheimer at HDTV by Chad B services that area.


Hope this helps


Later

RayJr


----------



## jl12160

thanks!!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello all,


I will be spending time in the *GTA (Oakville - Richmond Hill - Whitby)* and outskirts from *Dec. 18 - 20*. I will go as far as Barrie/Kingston during this time.


I will be revisiting the *Brantford/London/Sarnia/Windsor* area between *December 21st - the 23rd*.


To view my credentials and equipment used, click on the AVS listing in my signature. To reserve a space, or if you'd like to know if I will cover your area during this time, send a PM or contact me at 905.730.5996.


Warmest regards,


----------



## sboychuck

Is anyone out there that can calibrate this beast that is in the Southern California area? It is still working great and only had it calibrated when I bought it brand new. I would like to see if I can get the picture a bit better and am hooking up an AppleTV second generation box. Send me an email at . Thanks.


----------



## rovingtravler

Anyone in the Aurora/ East Denver area?


I have a Vidikron Vision 75 (Runco RS-1100 rebody) I will need calibrated after the holidays. I currently have a B&K Ref 30 with an Anthem D2V on order, hence the wait. Inputs are Oppo Digital BDP-93 for BD and DVD, Comcast HDTV, and media streamer.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rovingtravler* /forum/post/19576304
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Aurora/ East Denver area?
> 
> 
> I have a Vidikron Vision 75 (Runco RS-1100 rebody) I will need calibrated after the holidays. I currently have a B&K Ref 30 with an Anthem D2V on order, hence the wait. Inputs are Oppo Digital BDP-93 for BD and DVD, Comcast HDTV, and media streamer.



PM sent!











> Quote:
> I am organizing a calibration tour of eastern Colorado, western Kansas, Nebraska and Wyoming for December 29 through January 2. Please, contact me via PM if you are interested in an audio or video calibration. I don't get out to these areas often (if ever), so it is likely a one time opportunity.


----------



## Mr Bob

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sboychuck* 
Is anyone out there that can calibrate this beast that is in the Southern California area? It is still working great and only had it calibrated when I bought it brand new. I would like to see if I can get the picture a bit better and am hooking up an AppleTV second generation box. Send me an email at . Thanks.
If you don't find anybody close by, contact me. I am in Northern CA, but travel.


b


----------



## Grampa

This is a general question. How can calibration be done properly for a theater that is used almost exclusively at night?


I have a basement HT that uses a projector. The light control is not great, but the room is quite dark in the evening, when we generally view movies and TV. I assume most of the ISF calibrators here work only during the daytime. So how would you compensate for the difference in viewing conditions between day and night? Or do you make night calls also?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a general question. How can calibration be done properly for a theater that is used almost exclusively at night?
> 
> 
> I have a basement HT that uses a projector. The light control is not great, but the room is quite dark in the evening, when we generally view movies and TV. I assume most of the ISF calibrators here work only during the daytime. So how would you compensate for the difference in viewing conditions between day and night? Or do you make night calls also?



I work at night and during the day. It is best to have limited light in the room

when doing a projector calibration.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/19600878
> 
> 
> This is a general question. How can calibration be done properly for a theater that is used almost exclusively at night?
> 
> 
> I have a basement HT that uses a projector. The light control is not great, but the room is quite dark in the evening, when we generally view movies and TV. I assume most of the ISF calibrators here work only during the daytime. So how would you compensate for the difference in viewing conditions between day and night? Or do you make night calls also?



ISF calibrations absolutely have to be done in near-darkness conditions, ideally in total darkness conditions. We are even instructed to wear dark colored clothing, as reflections off bright colored clothing can slew our results. There's no way to do one accurately when there's light streaming in thru a window during the daytime, or under skylights that are a couple of stories up and cannot be light controlled. That is, not without completely shielding the display from that light, by shrouding it in black coverings. Which is really hard to do with configurations that involve projector and screen being separate from each other by a sizeable open space.


The typical ISF calibration sets your display up for 2 room light conditions - one for darkness like at night, the other for daytime viewing. You switch between the 2 as needed.


b


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/19600878
> 
> 
> This is a general question. How can calibration be done properly for a theater that is used almost exclusively at night?
> 
> 
> I have a basement HT that uses a projector. The light control is not great, but the room is quite dark in the evening, when we generally view movies and TV. I assume most of the ISF calibrators here work only during the daytime. So how would you compensate for the difference in viewing conditions between day and night? Or do you make night calls also?



Yes, I work evening/night hours also.


----------



## StuBerger

Any calibrators in the southern Illinois area, near Effingham by chance?


----------



## brickman007

Hi all,


Looking for a calibrator in th Tampa area.


Thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuBerger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the southern Illinois area, near Effingham by chance?



I will be there in January. PM me if you want me to drop by.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brickman007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in th Tampa area.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I will be there in January. PM me if you want me to drop by.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brickman007* /forum/post/19603686
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in th Tampa area.
> 
> 
> Thanks



PM sent


----------



## neils09

I am planning to get my new Sony XBR-52HX909 calibrated. Can calibration experts from Seattle, WA please contact me? I would be interested in knowing the availability, price, and what would the calibration of this local dimming LED-LCD include?


Regards!


----------



## XrstalLens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neils09* /forum/post/19606156
> 
> 
> I am planning to get my new Sony XBR-52HX909 calibrated. Can calibration experts from Seattle, WA please contact me? I would be interested in knowing the availability, price, and what would the calibration of this local dimming LED-LCD include?
> 
> 
> Regards!



I'm in the Seattle area. PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's an update on upcoming travel dates for video calibration services in Texas, Oklahoma, central/eastern Kansas, western Missouri and western Iowa:


Tuesday-Wednesday, January 4-5 - *Houston* area


Thursday, January 6 - *San Antonio* area


Friday-Saturday, January 7-8 - *Austin* area


Sunday-Tuesday, January 9-11 - *Dallas-Ft. Worth* area


Wednesday, January 12 - *Oklahoma City and Tulsa*


Thursday-Saturday, 13-15 - eastern/central *Kansas*, *Kansas City* & western *Iowa
*

So, there's plenty of time to get those new HDTVs out from the under tree, unpacked, and ready to be calibrated...


For more information about my services and scheduling, you can talk with me directly at 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## DroptheRemote

Message deleted.


(Posted off topic in wrong forum.)


Mea culpa.


----------



## sperezmore

Hello,


I am looking for a ISF certified calibrator serving Charlotte - Gastonia, North Carolina area.


Current set: HDTV Panasonic Plasma Viera TC-P65S2 (build October 2010)


Thanks in advance.


Regards,


----------



## tvanslooten

I'm looking for a professional calibrator for an Epson 8700 UB projector in the Minneapolis, MN area.


I've left messages for the infamous ChadB but not getting any responses so I assume he's booked solid or isn't servicing the MN area. Looking for other alternatives.


Thanks!


Travis Van Slooten


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent!


----------



## totallytweeked

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sperezmore* 
Hello,


I am looking for a ISF certified calibrator serving Charlotte - Gastonia, North Carolina area.


Current set: HDTV Panasonic Plasma Viera TC-P65S2 (build October 2010)


Thanks in advance.


Regards,
PM sent


----------



## Recstar24

Looking for a calibrator in Chicagoland area, I am in northwestern suburbs. Or if you have any references, feel free to post here.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Recstar24* /forum/post/19683973
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Chicagoland area, I am in northwestern suburbs. Or if you have any references, feel free to post here.



I will be back in March.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Recstar24* /forum/post/19683973
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Chicagoland area, I am in northwestern suburbs. Or if you have any references, feel free to post here.



I will be there in January.


----------



## sfetaz

I am considering hiring a pro to help me with the home theatre setup in my room. I am looking for these things:


1. Calibrate my new PN58C7000 for dark viewing in both 2d and 3d.


2. Advice on the layout of my room for optimal viewing and sound quality(couch, bed, TV, speakers)


3. Proper placement, setup and calibration of my 7.1 surround sound system.


I live in Bergen County, Northern New Jersey. My top two concerns are getting the best possible 2d and 3d picture, as well finding the optimal placement for my 7 speakers and subwoofer for best home theatre sound quality. The calibration of the sound system itself might not be needed because I have the audessy microphone with my Denon receiver, but proper setup and location is very important. If you can help please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## lexluke

Looking for a Professional calibrator in maryland/DC area. I have samsung UN46B8000, and UN55C7000WF 3D.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexluke* /forum/post/19692498
> 
> 
> Looking for a Professional calibrator in maryland/DC area. I have samsung UN46B8000, and UN55C7000WF 3D.



I could do them this coming Tuesday. 3D included.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfetaz* /forum/post/19688090
> 
> 
> I am considering hiring a pro to help me with the home theatre setup in my room. I am looking for these things:
> 
> 
> 1. Calibrate my new PN58C7000 for dark viewing in both 2d and 3d.
> 
> 
> 2. Advice on the layout of my room for optimal viewing and sound quality(couch, bed, TV, speakers)
> 
> 
> 3. Proper placement, setup and calibration of my 7.1 surround sound system.
> 
> 
> I live in Bergen County, Northern New Jersey. My top two concerns are getting the best possible 2d and 3d picture, as well finding the optimal placement for my 7 speakers and subwoofer for best home theatre sound quality. The calibration of the sound system itself might not be needed because I have the audessy microphone with my Denon receiver, but proper setup and location is very important. If you can help please contact me. Thanks.




PM Sent


----------



## vkamicht

Hey guys - looking to get my Sony XBR 970 worked on... moving the TV 3 times has done bad things to convergence that I can't fix in the service menu (it's on the horizontal lines). It's distracting enough in PS3 games (and some movies) that I can't even play them without being bothered by it. I was gunning for Chad B's full calibration but I was quoted 2-3 months and don't know if I can wait that long... anyone recommendations or anyone willing to come to Cleveland who is comfortable opening up my TV and prodding it with magnets?







Thanks


----------



## totallytweeked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vkamicht* /forum/post/19697978
> 
> 
> Hey guys - looking to get my Sony XBR 970 worked on... moving the TV 3 times has done bad things to convergence that I can't fix in the service menu (it's on the horizontal lines). It's distracting enough in PS3 games (and some movies) that I can't even play them without being bothered by it. I was gunning for Chad B's full calibration but I was quoted 2-3 months and don't know if I can wait that long... anyone recommendations or anyone willing to come to Cleveland who is comfortable opening up my TV and prodding it with magnets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Have you tried contacting Mr. Bob here on the forum?
www.imageperfection.com


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vkamicht* /forum/post/19697978
> 
> 
> Hey guys - looking to get my Sony XBR 970 worked on... moving the TV 3 times has done bad things to convergence that I can't fix in the service menu (it's on the horizontal lines). It's distracting enough in PS3 games (and some movies) that I can't even play them without being bothered by it. I was gunning for Chad B's full calibration but I was quoted 2-3 months and don't know if I can wait that long... anyone recommendations or anyone willing to come to Cleveland who is comfortable opening up my TV and prodding it with magnets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



My apologies... I'm officially overriding my wife/scheduler. There's no way Cleveland needs 2-3 months. 1 month is more like it; there's a chance for mid Jan.


----------



## vkamicht

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chad B* 
My apologies... I'm officially overriding my wife/scheduler. There's no way Cleveland needs 2-3 months. 1 month is more like it; there's a chance for mid Jan.
Ah, OK! Very cool, that I can wait for. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Bob

Thanks for the nod, glad you have it handled and that Chad is relatively close by for you. I would have been available for going there and even talking about it on the phone. Those are great units and deserve the finest of care.


Those CRT sets - all properly cared for CRT sets - are some of the longest running, longest lasting displays ever made. Not like the sets of today, many of which are throwaway and disposable, and even if not, are extremely expensive to fix compared to CRT sets, be they direct view or triple gun.


Properly cared for, CRT sets - front projection, rear projection and direct view - are only part way thru their service life at this point in time. They will inherit the earth, IMHO!











b


----------



## Mr Bob

Those Sony HDreadys are also one of the few DVs that have a service menu that allows for playing with the geometry and convergence, allowing a calibrator to get in there and really optimize the crispness of the set. It's not a point sys, but still does allow for delivering excellent, breathtaking crispness when fully optimized. The carefully positioned spot magnets themselves inside the unit are not usually what needs the attention in there, it's more the concentric magnet rings that need it, than the spot or strip magnets. Plus that special section of service menu settings.


Samsung is the only other CRT DV HDready I've been into/inside of that comes close to what that Sony has. And it is very limited in comparison. Panasonic had a 38" HD DV that also was capable of incredible crispness, and one of these days I want to work on one of those as well.


Usually only the triple gun CRT sets had that level of potential crispness optimization, with their point systems.


b


----------



## falkerjsf

Looking for an ISF calibrator for my 50VT20 in the Enid, Oklahoma area. PM me please if coming into the area anytime soon. The closest cities are Wichita, Tulsa, and Oklahoma City. All three are equidistant. Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falkerjsf* /forum/post/19714436
> 
> 
> Looking for an ISF calibrator for my 50VT20 in the Enid, Oklahoma area. PM me please if coming into the area anytime soon. The closest cities are Wichita, Tulsa, and Oklahoma City. All three are equidistant. Thanks.



I'm going to be touring Texas, Oklahoma and eastern Kansas in early January. I've sent you a PM with more details on my OK availability.


----------



## SotY

Could somebody give me a quote for calibrating my set. I'm in Prospect Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Samsung LN40A550 (fw 1007.0) with Dish Network VIP222k PVR and HTPC (Radeon HD5450 with HDMI output). Everything connected through Yamaha RX-V667 A/V Receiver. I'm looking for video part calibration only. Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SotY* /forum/post/19734406
> 
> 
> Could somebody give me a quote for calibrating my set. I'm in Prospect Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Samsung LN40A550 (fw 1007.0) with Dish Network VIP222k PVR and HTPC (Radeon HD5450 with HDMI output). Everything connected through Yamaha RX-V667 A/V Receiver. I'm looking for video part calibration only. Thanks.



You've got a private message!


----------



## Jason Monette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SotY* /forum/post/19734406
> 
> 
> Could somebody give me a quote for calibrating my set. I'm in Prospect Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Samsung LN40A550 (fw 1007.0) with Dish Network VIP222k PVR and HTPC (Radeon HD5450 with HDMI output). Everything connected through Yamaha RX-V667 A/V Receiver. I'm looking for video part calibration only. Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just a quick note to advise that I have a couple of available appointments during my upcoming TX trip, with both of them available in Austin -- one on Friday evening, Jan 7 and the other on Saturday morning, Jan 8.


If anyone is interested, your best bet would be to contact me by phone (314-226-1705) or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


I provide a 20% discount on first-time appointments for anyone with active, reserve or retired US military service.


----------



## mikeyraw

located in Philadelphia, Pa...getting a sammy pn58c6500......between feb 20-25th would ideal, any takers?


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyraw* /forum/post/19758821
> 
> 
> located in Philadelphia, Pa...getting a sammy pn58c6500......between feb 20-25th would ideal, any takers?



PM sent.


Best,

Greg


----------



## scooper750

Just a quick note that I will be having upcoming tours in the following cities for the month of January:


Tampa

Orlando

Daytona


If anyone is interested in getting their panels calibrated let me know.

Email me at [email protected] 

Or call (904) 251-4932


----------



## umr

I will be all over Florida in a few weeks fir those interested in an audio and/or video calibration with post production quality. Send me a PM.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in the Pensacola, Fl area the last week of January for anyone interested. I am also available anywhere in Florida year round.



Don McLaughlin

Precision Video Calibrations

THX Certified Professional Video Calibrator
www.pvcalibrations.com


----------



## sle39lvr

I am looking for a ISF calibrator in Stuart, FL area.


Set: Panasonic TC-P50S2 Plasma


Please IM me.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sle39lvr* /forum/post/19775321
> 
> 
> I am looking for a ISF calibrator in Stuart, FL area.
> 
> 
> Set: Panasonic TC-P50S2 Plasma
> 
> 
> Please IM me.



PM sent


----------



## mikeyraw

damn tampa is a hot spot! ha i got one reply for my philly request


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyraw* /forum/post/19780327
> 
> 
> damn tampa is a hot spot! ha i got one reply for my philly request



I service your area. I just don't know if I'd be able to make it in the date range you requested.

I was just in the Hanover/Gettysburg area last week.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I'm planning a calibration trip to the SF Bay/San Jose area in March, PM me for details.


----------



## samehereasthere

Doug (DroptheRemote) at clearlyresolved.com did the calibration on my 58VT25 and my UN65c8000. The PQ on both sets was pretty good already and Doug managed to make them "beyond" great! Very professional and really knows his stuff. Thanks Doug!...will definitely recommend you to anyone needing this service.


----------



## hurricanebob

US Virgin Islands www.tropicalibration.com ISF certified in 2007. Contact Robert Iribarren 340.715.3931


----------



## GR350

Anyone service the Houston area?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR350* /forum/post/19840229
> 
> 
> Anyone service the Houston area?



I was there 2 weeks ago. Will be returning in April.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR350* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone service the Houston area?



I will be there next week and return frequently.


----------



## sigmaace01

Anyone near Dallas? Samsung plasma PN50C8000.


----------



## energyfun

Had Jeff M (UMR on here) calibrate my HT--both projector and 7.1 surround. He was extremely professional, very thorough in his explanation of what and why he did things. Very reasonable on price as well. My system was very good already, at least in my and my guests opinion but the after was truly WOW. Calibration is one of the best investments you can make in your HT recommend it to everyone who is even thinking of it.

Greg


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigmaace01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone near Dallas? Samsung plasma PN50C8000.



I go to Dallas frequently. I am there next week, but am booked at this time.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energyfun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had Jeff M (UMR on here) calibrate my HT--both projector and 7.1 surround. He was extremely professional, very thorough in his explanation of what and why he did things. Very reasonable on price as well. My system was very good already, at least in my and my guests opinion but the after was truly WOW. Calibration is on of the best investments you can make in your HT recommend it to everyone who is even thinking of it.
> 
> Greg



Thanks Greg.


The results I obtained are not common in this trade. Who you choose is an important decision.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigmaace01* /forum/post/19841916
> 
> 
> Anyone near Dallas? Samsung plasma PN50C8000.



I was in Dallas last Monday and Tuesday, but will be returning in April.


----------



## sigmaace01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/19842911
> 
> 
> I go to Dallas frequently. I am there next week, but am booked at this time.



Please let me know when you'll return. If a cancellation occurs & I'm free, PM me to try and see what we can do.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/19843053
> 
> 
> I was in Dallas last Monday and Tuesday, but will be returning in April.



If I'm still needing a calibration, then I'll get in touch.


----------



## Harley_Dude

Is there an ISF person in San Antonio? I need to get a new Samsung LED set calibrated.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harley_Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there an ISF person in San Antonio? I need to get a new Samsung LED set calibrated.



I will be back in April.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigmaace01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please let me know when you'll return. If a cancellation occurs & I'm free, PM me to try and see what we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm still needing a calibration, then I'll get in touch.



I will be back in April.


----------



## kaotikr1

Does anyone serve Western Nebraska. Scottsbluff to be exact, I am about 3 hours from Denver and 2 hours from Cheyenne.


Sucks living away from a lot of potential help.


----------



## Harley_Dude

Quote:

Originally Posted by *umr* 
I will be back in April.
Good deal, sending you a PM.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energyfun* /forum/post/19842005
> 
> 
> Had Jeff M (UMR on here) calibrate my HT--both *projector* and 7.1 surround. He was extremely professional, very thorough in his explanation of what and why he did things. Very reasonable on price as well. My system was very good already, at least in my and my guests opinion but the after was truly WOW. Calibration is one of the best investments you can make in your HT recommend it to everyone who is even thinking of it.
> 
> Greg



Can you use the edit command and identify your projector? I will add a link to your calibration report in the list that's linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## dudley07726

Anyone know an ISF calibration person in central NJ?

Manalapan, Freehold, Red Bank, Howell, Marlboro?


----------



## gerianne

Hello, Dudley07726! I've sent you a PM.


Greg


----------



## umr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dudley07726*
Anyone know an ISF calibration person in central NJ?

Manalapan, Freehold, Red Bank, Howell, Marlboro?
I go there frequently.


----------



## tdogroeder

Anyone know an ISF calibration person in Des Moines, IA are?


----------



## SJCoruja

Will be looking to have a Mitsubishi L75-A91 Laservue calibrated in San Jose, CA.


----------



## ratm

Looking to have one, possibly both my sets calibrated.


Def is LG50pk540 bought 2 weeks ago. Would be dark viewing only (bedroom is almost totally dark in the day).


Poss is Sammy pn50a650 in a very non light controlled living room.


West Palm Beach, FL.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder* /forum/post/19878123
> 
> 
> Anyone know an ISF calibration person in Des Moines, IA are?



I'll be passing through there in about a week or so!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJCoruja* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will be looking to have a Mitsubishi L75-A91 Laservue calibrated in San Jose, CA.



I will be there in April.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/19879284
> 
> 
> I'll be passing through there in about a week or so!



I look forward to talking more in pm about calibration.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/19879158
> 
> 
> Looking to have one, possibly both my sets calibrated.
> 
> 
> Def is LG50pk540 bought 2 weeks ago. Would be dark viewing only (bedroom is almost totally dark in the day).
> 
> 
> Poss is Sammy pn50a650 in a very non light controlled living room.
> 
> 
> West Palm Beach, FL.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Timing is everything. I was there this weekend. Just got home. I will PM you.


----------



## Vader182

I live in Palos Park, Illinois. It's pretty close to Orland. There's supposedly an ISF calibrator through the ISF website that lives in Orland, but I thought I'd ask here











Anybody in the area?

-Vader


----------



## Recstar24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader182* /forum/post/19883982
> 
> 
> I live in Palos Park, Illinois. It's pretty close to Orland. There's supposedly an ISF calibrator through the ISF website that lives in Orland, but I thought I'd ask here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody in the area?
> 
> -Vader



In Naperville is Kelly Kromphardt with Kromphardt technologies. He uses Ken Whitcomb, D6500Ken, who has a pretty long and extensive resume in regards to calibrations, and does the midwest area pretty often. I have also exchanged with Chad B and he makes regular trips to our neck of the woods as well. You can also check the customer calibration reports thread and there are some good local recs there. Kromphardt/Cinema Masters is also on the ISF website.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader182* /forum/post/19883982
> 
> 
> I live in Palos Park, Illinois. It's pretty close to Orland. There's supposedly an ISF calibrator through the ISF website that lives in Orland, but I thought I'd ask here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody in the area?
> 
> -Vader



You can check this LIST for Calibrators.


Both Ken's and Chad's contact info is on the list.



.


----------



## umr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Vader182*
I live in Palos Park, Illinois. It's pretty close to Orland. There's supposedly an ISF calibrator through the ISF website that lives in Orland, but I thought I'd ask here










Anybody in the area?

-Vader
I travel there regularly.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm going to be headed up to Chicago (via central IL, from St. Louis) in early February, and I may be adding a day or two in the Detroit area as well. It's looking like this trip will take place Super Bowl week/weekend.


If anyone in the Chicago or Detroit areas is interested in video calibration and scheduling with me, send me an eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or give me call on 314-226-1705.


I provide a 20% discount off initial appointments for all active, reserve or retired US military personnel.


----------



## jconjason

Could anyone suggest a good ISF calibrator in the La Crosse Wisconsin area? Thats about 2 hours from Madison Wisconsin and about 3 hours from Minneapolis Minnesota... I have found a few in Madison on the ISF website, but would like to hear suggetions. It will be for a Panny VT25. Thanks!


----------



## hannah1997

Not sure where to ask this so I wil try here, need to unplug my TV to do some electrical work in the house hence the turning off breaker, will this upset my settings in my TV 58" 6400 when I turn the breaker back on, I have the TV calibrated, thanks. Tom


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hannah1997* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure where to ask this so I wil try here, need to unplug my TV to do some electrical work in the house hence the turning off breaker, will this upset my settings in my TV 58" 6400 when I turn the breaker back on, I have the TV calibrated, thanks. Tom



Just write down or take pictures of the settings to make sure. Be sure to include the White balance settings and color management settings.


----------



## hannah1997

Quote:

Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* 
Just write down or take pictures of the settings to make sure. Be sure to include the White balance settings and color management settings.
Are you suggesting there will be a problem? thanks


----------



## ivanvt

Any experts on the Mcallen, TX Area, who can come to Monterrey,Mexico to calibrated 2 sets?


Regards.


----------



## germanplumber

Does anyone know a good calibrator around Clarksville, TN? It's about 45 minutes from Nashville. Looking for someone with experience with the 50VT20.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *germanplumber* /forum/post/19923978
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good calibrator around Clarksville, TN? It's about 45 minutes from Nashville. Looking for someone with experience with the 50VT20.



I cover your area and have sent you a private message.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanvt* /forum/post/19911136
> 
> 
> Any experts on the Mcallen, TX Area, who can come to Monterrey,Mexico to calibrated 2 sets?
> 
> 
> Regards.



I cover Texas, but would not consider traveling to Mexico. I think you may have difficulty finding someone who is willing to travel to Mexico for work, due to security and customs/equipment and insurance issues. However, I was able to find one calibrator, based in New York, who does take international assignments and lists Mexico as a coverage area:

http://www.isfforum.com/Details/ISF-...-Theaters.html 


Good luck!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hannah1997* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting there will be a problem? thanks



No, I was just giving you an idea in case there was some type of glitch.


----------



## Yrag2

I am in the Seattle area. TV is a Samsung ln37b550. Would be interested in getting it calibrated, but i am fairly new to the idea and i have no idea how much it costs to have it done right.


Recommendations/advice/offers would be appreciated!


-Gary


----------



## aohus

looking for ISF calibrators in the San Jose/Fremont (South Bay) area. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mr Bob

Checking in, I live and work out of San Lorenzo, at 880 and 238, would love to take care of you -


Mr Bob


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Yrag2*
I am in the Seattle area. TV is a Samsung ln37b550. Would be interested in getting it calibrated, but i am fairly new to the idea and i have no idea how much it costs to have it done right.


Recommendations/advice/offers would be appreciated!


-Gary
PM sent.


----------



## Fordcorners

Just outside Raleigh NC looking to calibrate a Panasonic tc-p58vt25. Also need advise on blur I'm experiencing from set. Thank you in advance.


----------



## totallytweeked

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fordcorners* 
Just outside Raleigh NC looking to calibrate a Panasonic tc-p58vt25. Also need advise on blur I'm experiencing from set. Thank you in advance.
PM sent.


----------



## turbe

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fordcorners* 
Just outside Raleigh NC looking to calibrate a Panasonic tc-p58vt25. Also need advise on blur I'm experiencing from set. Thank you in advance.
Greetings,


Check this LIST 


Also, D-Nice is near you and I believe he handles that as a local area. Doug Weil tours there. Their contact info is available via that link.


----------



## hotstang

In Murfreesboro TN looking to have a Mitsu WD-73738 calibrated Please email or PM

[email protected]


----------



## Outie

Would like a calibration in Corpus Christi Texas.. any takers?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Outie* /forum/post/19979055
> 
> 
> Would like a calibration in Corpus Christi Texas.. any takers?



I get to Texas every 3 months. I was last there in January, and expect to be back there in mid-April. I've sent you a PM with additional details.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotstang* /forum/post/19979049
> 
> 
> In Murfreesboro TN looking to have a Mitsu WD-73738 calibrated Please email or PM
> 
> [email protected]



I expect to be in your area in March. I've sent you an eMail with additional details and contact info.


----------



## Lovejoy1

In Rio Rancho, NM 87144. Have a Panasonic G25 plasma interested in getting calibrated. Please send message with schedule, cost to have THX and Custom calibrated. Please provide certifications, process you go through to calibrate a panel and exactly what is included.


From what I've read on calibration I need to list the specifics: Looking for calibration of HD, SD. THX for darkened room viewing and Custom for lightened room. Looking for starting point print out and after calibration print out. Adjustments to include adjusting the service menu adjustments. In other words, what I read on here as a proper job, lol.


Thanks


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lovejoy1* /forum/post/19984064
> 
> 
> In Rio Rancho, NM 87144. Have a Panasonic G25 plasma interested in getting calibrated. Please send message with schedule, cost to have THX and Custom calibrated. Please provide certifications, process you go through to calibrate a panel and exactly what is included.
> 
> 
> From what I've read on calibration I need to list the specifics: Looking for calibration of HD, SD. THX for darkened room viewing and Custom for lightened room. Looking for starting point print out and after calibration print out. Adjustments to include adjusting the service menu adjustments. In other words, what I read on here as a proper job, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It helps to also know your location.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lovejoy1* /forum/post/19984064
> 
> 
> Rio Rancho, NM 87144





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/19986372
> 
> 
> It helps to also know your location.



I think this is pretty specific.










Lovejoy.. take a look at this for THX Calibrators ...may be of help.


Later

Ray


----------



## Lovejoy1

Thanks for the post.


Yes in Rio Rancho, NM 87144 USA.


Thanks for the link. No one listed in NM, but I guess maybe might get lucky with someone who tours from AZ, UT, CO, KS etc.


Wonder if this board has a State type post looking for calibration? Will have to look. If not would be nice to have. People from each state could put in their needs and with enough grouped together maybe get someone to tour to do them. Bonus for the calibrator to have a set group of jobs in a specific area run and bonus for the customers as they get correct calibration and perhaps a bit of a group rate.


Thanks for the posts.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lovejoy1* /forum/post/19988504
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> 
> Yes in Rio Rancho, NM 87144 USA.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. No one listed in NM, but I guess maybe might get lucky with someone who tours from AZ, UT, CO, KS etc.



Contact Lee Gallagher in AZ. He's been to Albuquerque before and I plan to have him do a re-visit here when opportunity presents. You'll benefit from finding one or 2 more people to make the trip worthwhile for Lee. He would prefer 4 jobs.

http://www.advancedaudiovisual.tv/


----------



## Lovejoy1

Hi, Thanks for posting.


I'd not contacted him, but had contacted Dnice a pretty good while ago, who would be glad to do it if I could get 5 or 6 (don't remember the exact number) others in the immediate area to go in with calibrations to make the trip cost effective.


Sadly, not from here originally and not in a position to get other potential people for the calibration. That was my thoughts on the board having a spot where people could group. I guess this is it maybe, lol.


Been getting advise on getting an Eye one and doing various calibrations with discs so may end up going that route. Not had any replies from service offerers (is that even a word and if so sp?). I might have scared them away with the specifics in my post.


Thanks for taking the time to post and the tip.


----------



## umr

I go to NM, but my next trip in April is full. I will be back after the summer.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/19986628
> 
> 
> I think this is pretty specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovejoy.. take a look at this for THX Calibrators ...may be of help.
> 
> 
> Later
> 
> Ray



Hmmmm...you might be onto something there Ray.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lovejoy1* /forum/post/19991004
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> I'd not contacted him, but had contacted Dnice a pretty good while ago, who would be glad to do it if I could get 5 or 6 (don't remember the exact number) others in the immediate area to go in with calibrations to make the trip cost effective.
> 
> 
> Sadly, not from here originally and not in a position to get other potential people for the calibration. That was my thoughts on the board having a spot where people could group. I guess this is it maybe, lol.
> 
> 
> Been getting advise on getting an Eye one and doing various calibrations with discs so may end up going that route. Not had any replies from service offerers (is that even a word and if so sp?). I might have scared them away with the specifics in my post.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post and the tip.




No, I don't think you scared anyone away, just seems tough to get calibrators down to New Mexico with any regularity. If you are willing to consider paying a calibrator for a special trip, I am sure you'll finb a few takers. Good luck to you!!


----------



## vkingfan

I'm 45 minutes north of The Twin Cities Metro area in MN and I'm looking for an ISF certified professional for my Panasonic 54vt25. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vkingfan* /forum/post/19992384
> 
> 
> I'm 45 minutes north of The Twin Cities Metro area in MN and I'm looking for an ISF certified professional for my Panasonic 54vt25. Thanks in advance for the help.




Hi, check this LIST for Calibrators.


I believe Doug Weil, Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier tour your location.


----------



## Lee Gallagher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lovejoy1* /forum/post/19991004
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> I'd not contacted him, but had contacted Dnice a pretty good while ago, who would be glad to do it if I could get 5 or 6 (don't remember the exact number) others in the immediate area to go in with calibrations to make the trip cost effective.
> 
> 
> Sadly, not from here originally and not in a position to get other potential people for the calibration. That was my thoughts on the board having a spot where people could group. I guess this is it maybe, lol.
> 
> 
> Been getting advise on getting an Eye one and doing various calibrations with discs so may end up going that route. Not had any replies from service offerers (is that even a word and if so sp?). I might have scared them away with the specifics in my post.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post and the tip.



I can look into scheduling a trip sometime in March or April. Feel free to contact me if you would like to discuss specifics.


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/14911256
> 
> 
> This is typical of lots of ISF calibrators who have ONLY the ISF training under their belts. Very few know anything about CRT tech and what it REALLY takes to do it right, esp. if they joined up with ISF only recently, as ISF has its hands full teaching what it does teach and doesn't teach anything about CRT tech and what its needs are. There is a whole image structure set of parameters that have to be aligned on CRT tech, that have nothing to do with grayscale and colorations. Awhile back on this thread I put out the request for CRT qualified calibrators to chime in, and a whole bunch did.
> 
> 
> To see how dirty your set's optics really are, you have to be in a dark room, and use a very strong flashlight and shine it onto the lenses FROM THE SIDE. And the mirrror, same way.
> 
> 
> There's no way 5 years of ionized dust, soot, and other gritty particulates are not coating your optics with their now-matted-down blanket of bleck. The 30KV takes care of that. In cleaning this highly image-compromising stuff off your optics, special practices have to be employed, to not scratch or scuff the glossy and extremely fragile plastic surfaces of the lenses. The mirror is also front surface, not glass in front.
> 
> 
> If you want to see how bad it really gets, take the back off the unit with it unplugged, and put a streak in the dust that's coating your flyback transformer - the one with all the thick red wires sprouting out of it. If you use your finger to make that swipe on the body of the transformer, it will come back blackened with the stuff.
> 
> 
> I usually lick my finger - a different one...! - and carefully draw a happy face in the lenses, for nonbelievers, with very bright program material on. That makes it show up really good. And on the mirror - I just touch the back of a finger knuckle to the mirror, and presto there's a black mark in the gray. Shine your flashlight from the side onto that and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 5% overscan is not too bad. 4% is better, but you could live with 5%. If you are having scores and onscreen graphics cut off at the top or bottom, tho, chances are it's more than 5%.
> 
> 
> HD, with games and scores and such, is much more sensitive to o'scan than DVD. But o'scan is irritating, even on DVD. The 6% that Mit states it has on all its CRT RPTVs is HUGE. The difference between 4% and 6% is huge, and reigning it in is a handful, but well worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Bob



I'm blessed to have Bob so close by. His CRT knowledge is beyond approach. I feel very confident in his ability after reading many of his post. He is the man when it comes to CRT. I can't wait to have him calibrate my 960 next week. We need more Bobs as many still have & prefer CRT displays.


----------



## Lovejoy1

Sent you a message through the board Lee in reply to yours.


----------



## rick12667

Live in Green Bay, WI and looking for someone to do calibration on my Panasonic PT-AE2000u


Thanks Rick

[email protected]


----------



## Mig01

I recently had my TV ( 60 inch Sony NX810) calibrated.

The ISF calibrator was Marc Dugas, of ConnectPro, working with Futureshop in Gatineau, Quebec.


Marc did a very good job, taking all the time needed to tweak the settings until he got optimal results. He was also explaining all that he was doing and why.


I highly recommend his services to people in the area of Gatineau or Ottawa


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello!


I'm updating this site to inform of my THX/ISF Video System Calibration tour in *Ontario* and *Quebec* between *March 12-16*.


1. *Ontario* Hwy 401: from *Oshawa* to *Kingston* to *Cornwall & Lancaster*


2. *Quebec*: *Montréal* to *Trois-Rivièrers* to *Québec*


3. *Ontario*: *Ottawa* to *Peterborough*


I will accomodate areas further from this path if the time schedule permits.


All calibrations are done with the industry reference Konica-Minolta CS-1000A spectroradiometer, which is fresh back from Minolta from its yearly maintenance check-up.


To reserve a space on this tour, you can email me by clicking on my signature below, or call me at 905.730.5996.


Cheers to great looking moving pictures!


----------



## ihavethetools

Looking for a professional ISF calibrator for my Samsung C590 in the Pittsburgh area. I'm about 50 miles north of the city. Anyone around my area ?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihavethetools* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a professional ISF calibrator for my Samsung C590 in the Pittsburgh area. I'm about 50 miles north of the city. Anyone around my area ?



ChadB covers Pittsburgh. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## marctronixx

i have two panna GT25 50 inch 3D plasmas. i live in metro atlanta area (by 6 flags







). would like to locate an ISF calibrator. i do not frequent this thread, so please inbox me. ive had these suckers about a month or two.


thank you...


----------



## vahighland

I live in Atlanta as well and have a Panasonic TC-P65V10. Any ISF calibrators traveling to Atlanta?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vahighland* /forum/post/20110329
> 
> 
> I live in Atlanta as well and have a Panasonic TC-P65V10. Any ISF calibrators traveling to Atlanta?



Hi, check HERE and HERE for Calibrators..


It looks like D-Nice, Doug Weil and Charles Cooper cover your (Contact Info available in the links above).



.


----------



## vahighland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/20110956
> 
> 
> Hi, check HERE and HERE for Calibrators..
> 
> 
> It looks like D-Nice, Doug Weil and Charles Cooper cover you (Contact Info available in the links above).
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, I've already had a couple people contact me.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello!


A revised date for the tour has been set - my THX/ISF Video System Calibration tour in *Ontario* and *Quebec* is now between *March 16-20*. I only have a few spaces left available; please contact me to see if I will be around your area during those times.


1. *Ontario* Hwy 401: from *Oshawa* to *Kingston* to *Cornwall & Lancaster*


2. *Quebec*: *Montréal* to *Trois-Rivièrers* to *Québec*


3. *Ontario*: *Ottawa* to *Peterborough*


I will accomodate areas further from this path if the time schedule permits.


All calibrations are done with the industry reference Konica-Minolta CS-1000A spectroradiometer, which is fresh back from Minolta from its yearly maintenance check-up.


To reserve a space on this tour, you can email me by clicking on my signature below, or call me at 905.730.5996. If calling, please leave a message as I am sorting out a mobile phone problem! I can access the voicemail by landline.


Cheers to great looking moving pictures!


----------



## sheshechic

Does anyone have plans to come to Hampton Roads? I'm in Suffolk, VA.


I have a 52LD550 & 42G25.



*Edit* Found someone who frequents my area. Thanks for this wonderful thread!


----------



## Mr Bob

I plan to be in Vegas on April 2 and 3, and will be staying the day before and the day after as well. If that extends to a few days before and/or after because I get called upon for calibrations, that would be even better!


Let me know. Regular ways please, not by pm -


Mr Bob


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in the West Palm Beach area March 25-27 for calibrations. If interested e-mail or call me soon. Visit my website via the link below.


----------



## orediggers10

I recently bought a sony kdl46nx800 at a pretty decent price, but I've notice on a couple of movies that there was quite a blue tinge on the dark//black areas. I read the following on CNET: The bad: Relatively expensive; reproduces lighter black levels; darker areas tinged blue; cannot adjust dejudder processing much; less-even screen uniformity; glossy screen reflects ambient light; Netflix image quality worse than on other streaming.


I really like the TV, the pic is really nice, but the blue tinge on the blacks/some night scenes really but me. It's not on all night shots/dark scenes, just some. For the most part, 95% of the time, it's not a problem. Would it be worth it to have it ISF calibrated and would it take care of the problem I've described?


Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Mr Bob

Yes. Classic case of grayscale being off and unbalanced. Will be cured by ISF calibration.


b


----------



## Doug Blackburn

Personally speaking, I would NEVER guarantee that calibration could or would fix the problem with some shadow areas being blue. The TV doesn't have enough controls to correct for an abundance of blue at, say, 8%, while there is no abundance of blue at, say, 12%.


If the TV inherrently has a strongly rising blue response all the time, the grayscale controls in the TV may not be able to do ANYTHING constructive since eliminating the excess of blue in a narrow range of shadows could very well mean an huge surplus of yellow at higher luminance levels where the cuts/offsets are "controlling" color balance. In other words, getting rid of having way too much blue between, say 5% and 8%, could result in WAY too much yellow from 10% to 40%. The yellow problem isn't likely to be any preferrable to the too-blue shadows problem.


It could be that the only solution would be a video processor with 11-point or 21-point grayscale controls that are not available internal to your TV.


A color problem like the one you describe in a video display that only has 2 grayscale controls is very much like whack-a-mole... you beat the problem down in one place and a new problem pops-up somewhere else. Beat that one down, and a third problem pops up elsewhere. 2 grayscale controls is probably not going to be enough to solve the problem you have satisfactorily.


Someone is likely to argue that you can "split the difference" - in a case like this, that might mean you can make the blue shadows 50% less obvious, but that will mean making a yellow error that's 50% less bad than it would be if you completely eliminated the blue shadow problem. So instead of the blue problem being 100% and the yellow problem being 0%, you'd end up with the blue problem being improved but not eliminated to 50% but then having to live with a yellow problem that's 50% of the problem.


I don't think any of those is a particularly good compromises, but those are likely to be your only choices when the TV has just 2 grayscale controls. The sort of video processor you'd need to fix a problem like you describe will run (new) in the $1200-$2000 range - and you'd need to either learn calibration and purchase your own meter (and acquire software and a test pattern source) or hire a professional calibrator to make the video processor perform the proper corrections.


----------



## Mr Bob

No contest. All you say is true. Yet many if not most grayscale conditions matching the owner's description have been remedied by the regular grayscale alignment process. He did not report anything out of the ordinary, as I read his post.


Yes there will be times when dialing a display in will need special equipment, but I saw no indication in the owner's description that his particular display was in that category. From what I saw, his was the normal kind of offness of grayscale that ISF specializes in remedying. Unless his problem is truly a bad one - again, I saw no indication of that - IMHO the regular grayscale process should be all he'll need.


b


----------



## orediggers10

Here are a couple of examples of what I'm referring to. It's actually kind of purplish.



the first one is a night scene. the next 2 are day scenes. like I said, you don't see this tinge 95%/more of the time. my pics aren't the best, but I think it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.


Again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Mr Bob

If you want the best appraisal of the situation from both myself and Doug, we need to see a b/w picture up there, like the original Casablanca, or ideally, the grayscale patterns from either VE, DVE or HD DVE.


Or if you are connected up via component, pull the Pb and Pr connectors out, leaving just the Y, which is empirical b/w. The best patterns for alignment have the entire IRE spectrum from the brightest to the dimmest to absolute black. The best pictures to use for appraising the situation will have the same kind of content.


Grayscale alignment is always done on b/w content, whether it's patterns or actual real world material.


If your problem does not show up on b/w material, chances are it's not a grayscale issue, but a color decoding issue.


b


----------



## orediggers10

I'm running the cable from the uverse box to the avr and then a hdmi from there to the tv. I think I could probably get a black and white from one of the encore channels, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## dsskid

Please start a new thread for this discussion.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orediggers10* /forum/post/20150648
> 
> 
> I'm running the cable from the uverse box to the avr and then a hdmi from there to the tv. I think I could probably get a black and white from one of the encore channels, I'll see what I can do.



What connection format are you running from your uverse box to your AVR? Certainly not coax. Coax goes *into* a cable box, but coax does not come out. At least not with HD on it. HD will only come out of a STB as component or HDMI. If you are doing a conversion within your AVR *to* HDMI, that's an added variable that has not been mentioned before.


If you want to know whether the AVR is adding something you don't want in there, or even screwing up your signal, eliminate it from the competition. Run your signal straight to the display, either via component or HDMI.


If the problem disappears, you know your AVR has something to do with its existence.


I will be glad to follow your new thread if you start a new, dedicated one about this issue.


b


----------



## orediggers10

My bad, what I meant is the coax is going into the uverse box and I'm running a hdmi cable from the uverse to the avr and then another hdmi cable from the avr to the tv.


----------



## Mr Bob

Try running the HDMI straight to the display, independent of the AVR, and see if the coloration anomaly disappears.


b


----------



## dsskid

In case you have forgotten, this thread is....._ISF Calibrators, where are you located..._, not can you diagnose my display problem.


Please discuss via PM, or create a separate thread for your issues.


----------



## orediggers10

actually, I was wondering if calibration would indeed help my problem and it lead to the discussion between Mr Bob and myself. I apologize if I have ruffled any feathers....



mea culpa.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orediggers10* /forum/post/20156237
> 
> 
> actually, I was wondering if calibration would indeed help my problem and it lead to the discussion between Mr Bob and myself. I apologize if I have ruffled any feathers....
> 
> 
> 
> mea culpa.



Well, maybe think of it this way: If you're seeing an incorrect picture and calibration does NOT help, you may have a defective HDTV. If your HDTV is working correctly, professional calibration WILL help - and then you're in the right thread!


Best,

Greg


----------



## Mr Bob

There are many threads to choose from about challenging issues, on this site and others dedicated to getting the finest out of your home theater.


I agree that this is not the right thread to be discussing challenges like hookups and the like. It's for its own stated purpose and we need to honor that.


Again orediggers10, I will be glad to follow you if you start up a new thread elsewhere discussing your particular system's issues, to the extent to which such things can be comfortably discussed on threads. If it gets too intense there and needs deeper scrutiny, I will be glad to get together with you off board about it, under whatever circumstances need to happen off board.


But not here. I am in complete agreement about that, dsskid.












> Quote:
> Well, maybe think of it this way: If you're seeing an incorrect picture and calibration does NOT help, you may have a defective HDTV. If your HDTV is working correctly, professional calibration WILL help - and then you're in the right thread!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Excellent advice.


My calibrations include a minimum portion of the fees for checkout of the anomalies reported, and how well the ISF parameters are being met. It includes a very in depth discussion about what these parameters are and what you should expect. If your display is already within allowable enough specs *for you* - which is up to you after my appraisal and checkout of your system's situation - you can stop the calibration right there and only pay the minimum.


If after this discussion you see how a full tilt calibration will help your system's performance and your own viewing pleasure, we proceed to the rest of the calibration.


That way you will know whether ISF'ing your set will help or if it's the fault of your display or your connection setup, and that you need to take other measures.


b


----------



## bigpapy

Would like a calibration in Houston,Tx for my LG 60PZ550 any one on this area?


----------



## umr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigpapy*
Would like a calibration in Houston,Tx for my LG 60PZ550 any one on this area?
I will be there in May. More info on my services are here www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## DroptheRemote

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigpapy* 
Would like a calibration in Houston,Tx for my LG 60PZ550 any one on this area?
I'm planning a tour of Texas, including Houston, beginning around April 15. I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## southlick

Looking for an ISF calibration of a Panasonic TC-P54VT25 in B'ham., Alabama. Unit was bought the 1st week of January 2011. Thanks in advance


----------



## snushi

I am also in Houston and would like to have my Mitsu wd 73738 calibrated. Is it really necessary to have had 100 hours watched? I just got it 3 weeks or so ago so I'd like to know if I need to just kind of leave it on...


Thanks.


----------



## Danno312

Any chance somebody can refer someone around Fort Wayne, Indiana?


----------



## Chad B

I'm not far. Lots of references here on AVS.


----------



## gcoop43

Looking for ISF Calibrators near or traveling to the western Chicago, IL Suburbs (St. Charles, Elgin area)


For: Panasonic TC-P50GT25 (and possibly for my older 54V10)


Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoop43* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for ISF Calibrators near or traveling to the western Chicago, IL Suburbs (St. Charles, Elgin area)
> 
> 
> For: Panasonic TC-P50GT25 (and possibly for my older 54V10)
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I will be back in June. More info here www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## gcoop43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/20200541
> 
> 
> I will be back in June. More info here www.accucalhd.com .



Thanks for your reply. I will contact you if I can't get anything scheduled before June.


----------



## the_real_7

Looking for someone that has experience with Samsung plasma calibrating , I have a PN58C8000 , and Im in Miami , if anyone doing any tours soon let me know please


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_real_7* /forum/post/20209087
> 
> 
> Looking for someone that has experience with Samsung plasma calibrating , I have a PN58C8000 , and Im in Miami , if anyone doing any tours soon let me know please



PM sent.


----------



## David Abrams

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gcoop43*
Looking for ISF Calibrators near or traveling to the western Chicago, IL Suburbs (St. Charles, Elgin area)


For: Panasonic TC-P50GT25 (and possibly for my older 54V10)


Any suggestions?


Thanks.
Hi gcoop43,


We have an office out your way and can get your displays dialed in! For details please email me at [email protected] .


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## Tony Vega

Mr. Bob - do your services extend to 95124? I just bought a new Sony KDL55 NX810 and while the standard settings look good, I think it could be a bit better. Help convince me that it's worth it? My only real issue that I can see right off the bat while using the default settings is that sometimes some of the faces in real light scenes get these bright white reflections.


----------



## Mr Bob

That's usually a sign of white crush. Could be your Contrast settings are too high, could be that your source is overmodulating - but that's probably not it, as those levels are set very carefully at the factory.


I would get it the best I can make it, with my 20 years of experience. Would call ISF directly for help, if need be. They do constant research on this stuff. Sony is no slouch, and if you think it can be better, chances are you're right.


I also put it thru its paces and check it out for a partial fee, and the entire fee is only paid if you direct me to continue on, to the major calibration process.


I am ISF Level II Certified and have a direct line to one of their head honchos, who is expert at the subtle, fine points.


b


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Looking for anyone doing Alabama tours in the upcoming months.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I am going to be in the Rochester area and the Twin Cities next week, from Wednesday (April 6) through Saturday (April 9). I have a couple remaining openings on my schedule if anyone is interested.


I have also updated my travel schedule through July, including upcoming tours to TN, NC, SC, TX, OK, IN and the Chicago and Detroit metro areas. More details can be found at the link below:

www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## jlluna

I'm looking for someone to calibrate my samsung un55d8000 I am in the south eastern Michigan area. Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlluna* /forum/post/20229792
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone to calibrate my samsung un55d8000 I am in the south eastern Michigan area. Thanks!



I will be in your area in July.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlluna* /forum/post/20229792
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone to calibrate my samsung un55d8000 I am in the south eastern Michigan area. Thanks!



I could do it this weekend.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone to calibrate my samsung un55d8000 I am in the south eastern Michigan area. Thanks!



I will be back in June.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in West Palm Beach, Pembroke Pines, Ft. Lauderdale and DelRay Beach areas on April 9-10 for calibrations. You can reach me through my link below.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available for calibrations April 16-17 on the Florida panhandle from Tallahassee to Mobile, Al.


----------



## gardenhose 15

Hi,


Looking for a pro calibrator for Estevan, Saskatchewan.


For U.S. residents, geographically, that is about a 6 hours drive from Fargo, ND and 10 hours from Minneapolis, MN.


Thanks


----------



## Chad B

I will be in Iowa and Chicago next week and would be happy to include some last minute additions. Thanks.


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


Avical will be back in the NorthWest the week of April 25th and we currently have an opening in the AM for Wednesday, April 27th.


If anyone is interested please contact me directly at [email protected] .


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## endiz

Just purchased LG 50PK550, and I'm looking for a calibration in the GTA. Please email me with quotes: deniz "d0t" okten "@t" gmail "d0t" com


Thanks!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Gardenhose & endiz: PM sent.


----------



## ZELAYA

Hello, I just purchased a Sharp 60' LC-60LE832U and I need someone in Germantown/Urbana MD area for calibration. Please send me some quotes to [email protected]


----------



## Zook

Just ordered a Samsung UN55D8000 from Amazon and would like to get the most out of it. I'm located in Aspen, CO and would like to see what my options are for getting a professional calibration done once this baby arrives.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

I may be able to work something out... I'm in Colorado Springs. 8 hours of round-trip travel and 3-4 hours to do the calibration would be a LONG day... not sure what to do about the travel charge for something like this, believe it or not, it hasn't come up before.


Another possibility is if you ever travel to C.S. and have a vehicle that will carry the TV safely, I could calibrate it here. LCD panels aren't terribly sensitive to the surroundings since they are creating the light (unlike a projection screen where everything in the room affects the images).


----------



## Sthrndream

Looking for a calibration on my Pioneer Pro 151FD in Key West in September? Will make it worth the drive!


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sthrndream* /forum/post/20316100
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibration on my Pioneer Pro 151FD in Key West in September? Will make it worth the drive!



PM Sent


----------



## Fencer04

Looking for calibration for Sony VPL-VW70 projector on Long Island, NY.


----------



## umr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fencer04*
Looking for calibration for Sony VPL-VW70 projector on Long Island, NY.
I will be in your area in June. I also offer audio calibration to get the most from all of your gear. Please check out my website at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## nicola.m

A friend of mine asked me if I can help him find an ISF calibrator in SWEDEN.

He is located in STOCKHOLM.

Anyone knows ISF calibrator in Sweden (or Norway/Denmark if there is none in Sweden)


Thanks


----------



## trastan

I'm looking for a calibration on a Panasonic VT20 plasma when someone happens to be around. I'm in Stillwater, MN.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicola.m* /forum/post/20329796
> 
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if I can help him find an ISF calibrator in SWEDEN.
> 
> He is located in STOCKHOLM.
> 
> Anyone knows ISF calibrator in Sweden (or Norway/Denmark if there is none in Sweden)
> 
> 
> Thanks



ISF is no longer the only source for certified video calibration professionals. THX certified video calibrators are AT LEAST as good as ISF certified calibrators.


You can go to THX.com and search for THX certified video calibration professionals in Europe to see if any are close to Sweden (I think there is at least one).


You can go to isfforum.com to search for ISF certified calibrators who are ACTIVE. This is important because there have been THOUSANDS of people trained by ISF, but there are probably only a few hundred in the world who are ACTIVE calibrators.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicola.m* /forum/post/20329796
> 
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if I can help him find an ISF calibrator in SWEDEN.
> 
> He is located in STOCKHOLM.
> 
> Anyone knows ISF calibrator in Sweden (or Norway/Denmark if there is none in Sweden



There's a member at the ISF Forum Library who is based in Horsens, Denmark, but unfortunately he does not have a business listing at the ISF Forum. I'm sending you an eMail address for him (Otto) via private message. His company is AV Precision.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trastan* /forum/post/20331127
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibration on a Panasonic VT20 plasma when someone happens to be around. I'm in Stillwater, MN.



I was in your area about 10 days ago. Unfortunately, I won't be back until September. Let me know if you'd like me to check in with you when I begin planning that trip.


----------



## trastan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/20335953
> 
> 
> I was in your area about 10 days ago. Unfortunately, I won't be back until September. Let me know if you'd like me to check in with you when I begin planning that trip.



I saw that. Oh well, such is life. Whenever one of you is around again, let me know!


----------



## shad951

Looking for a calibration on a new Panny VT30 plasma. I am in Central IL near Peoria. Please contact me if you are local or passing through here.


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shad951* /forum/post/20339629
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibration on a new Panny VT30 plasma. I am in Central IL near Peoria. Please contact me if you are local or passing through here. Dave



Dave, I travel to Chicago for calibration work every 6 weeks and I could take care of you on the way there (I'm based in St. Louis).


I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## calpurnia

I would like to say Jeff (aka umr) with AccuCal did a fantastic job calibrating our TV. He was very professional, thorough, and informative. He also adjusted our audio system which greatly improved the ability to hear dialogue.


I highly recommend him to anyone who is looking to calibrate their system.


----------



## jmalto

I am having a tough time finding someone that services the Atlanta area, has anyone found a place that is reputable? I bought a B-Stock VPL-VW70 projector recently and this thing is begging to be calibrated with my new screen. I have contacted both individuals listed for the Georgia area without any response.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto* /forum/post/20357309
> 
> 
> I am having a tough time finding someone that services the Atlanta area, has anyone found a place that is reputable? I bought a B-Stock VPL-VW70 projector recently and this thing is begging to be calibrated with my new screen. I have contacted both individuals listed for the Georgia area without any response.



I will be there next week.


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/20357612
> 
> 
> I will be there next week.



Hi Chad,


Sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## konfusion

After how long from purchase should a tv be professionally calibrated? just bought a Panasonic 55Sd30 that arrives on friday.


----------



## dsskid

150 - 200 hrs.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *konfusion* 
After how long from purchase should a tv be professionally calibrated? just bought a Panasonic 55Sd30 that arrives on friday.


You can't go by some number of hours alone. If you turn a TV on and leave it on for 24 hours a day, in 10 days you'd be at 240 hours. But what happens if the TV dies at 260 hours and has to be replaced... just after you had it calibrated. You may have purchased it somewhere with a 30-day exchange policy or if it has to have something replaced by a service tech, it might be the circuit board that stores the calibration settings so the end result is the same as having the TV replaced.


Personally, I'd rather see people live with the TV, getting used to it for at least 30 days (maybe longer if your retailer has a longer replacement time-frame). This gets you past potential early failures and you're likely to appreciate the calibration even more. But if you rarely use the TV during the 30-day replacement period and it only has 50 hours on it after 4 or 5 weeks... well, it should probably have more hours than that before calibrating it as early life failures won't be revealed if the product isn't well-used during that initial ownership period. So the real right answer is... 30-days or more with at least 100+ accumulated hours.


----------



## 67jason

Im looking for a good calibrator in the San Jose CA area....any ideas?


Ive got a mitsubishi 65738 that needs some attention.


----------



## Mr Bob

Hop skip and a jump -


b


----------



## LSUMatt1514

Looking for a good calibrator in the Birmingham, AL area. I have the Panasonic 65VT25. Thanks!


Matt


----------



## sesgbob

Anyone in the central New York area??

Thanks.


----------



## gerianne

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sesgbob* 
Anyone in the central New York area??

Thanks.
I sent you a PM. Check your mailbox.


Best,

Greg


----------



## GZamora

Im looking for a good calibrator in Central TX. Specifically the San Antonio area. It would be for a 58V10 panny & 64d7000 sammy. Looking for some time in late May or June. Anybody?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GZamora* /forum/post/20408982
> 
> 
> Im looking for a good calibrator in Central TX. Specifically the San Antonio area. It would be for a 58V10 panny & 64d7000 sammy. Looking for some time in late May or June. Anybody?



I'm going to be in your area in May. I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## samalmoe

looking for a calibration in seattle area. suggestions?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samalmoe* /forum/post/20424136
> 
> 
> looking for a calibration in seattle area. suggestions?



Someone on this list should be able to help you.

THX VIDEO CALIBRATORS 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## XrstalLens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samalmoe* /forum/post/20424136
> 
> 
> looking for a calibration in seattle area. suggestions?



I'm in the Seattle area and it looks like you found me, thanks to RayJr's link. I look forward to being able to help you out.


Lyle


----------



## lman12

I am looking to have my new Samsung PN64D8000 Plasma calibrated. I live in Somerset County, NJ. Let me know if any calibrators are available.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lman12* /forum/post/20453827
> 
> 
> I am looking to have my new Samsung PN64D8000 Plasma calibrated. I live in Somerset County, NJ. Let me know if any calibrators are available.



I'm going to send you a PM with info. I'll be available in mid-June.


Best regards,

Greg


----------



## robsis

Anyone in the Flagstaff, AZ area? Just bought a Sammy UN55D8000 and use it with an Oppo 93.


Thnx.


----------



## GZamora

Well I'm back looking for a good calibrator. Unfortunatley for me DroptheRemote will not be able to get out to my area as planned.









So if there is anyone coming near San Antonio TX in the next few weeks.... I have a Panasonic 58V10 and a Samsung 64D7000 that are in need of some calibration loving!!! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Mr Bob

Can't promise it will be quite that soon, it might be a few weeks after that, but a calibration trip is being planned to have me out to Dallas and the surrounding area as we speak.


b


----------



## KuriusKat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GZamora* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm back looking for a good calibrator. Unfortunatley for me DroptheRemote will not be able to get out to my area as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if there is anyone coming near San Antonio TX in the next few weeks.... I have a Panasonic 58V10 and a Samsung 64D7000 that are in need of some calibration loving!!! Anyone? Anyone?



I too was on DroptheRemote TX list. I'm out on the West side of Houston. Have a VT25

We need to get a TX group together that is interested in having their set calibrated. Just maybe....we can round up enough business to make it worth the trip for a calibrater! Come on Texans, I know there's a ton of us out in this huge state!!


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KuriusKat* /forum/post/20457582
> 
> 
> I too was on DroptheRemote TX list. I'm out on the West side of Houston. Have a VT25
> 
> We need to get a TX group together that is interested in having their set calibrated. Just maybe....we can round up enough business to make it worth the trip for a calibrater! Come on Texans, I know there's a ton of us out in this huge state!!



Check here. There are two THX calibrators that are located in Texas.

http://www.thxvideotech.com/forum/sh...deo-Calibrator


----------



## GZamora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KuriusKat* /forum/post/20457582
> 
> 
> I too was on DroptheRemote TX list. I'm out on the West side of Houston. Have a VT25
> 
> We need to get a TX group together that is interested in having their set calibrated. Just maybe....we can round up enough business to make it worth the trip for a calibrater! Come on Texans, I know there's a ton of us out in this huge state!!



Yes we need a good calibrator out here to take care of our tv's needs!!


----------



## GZamora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnymac51* /forum/post/20457677
> 
> 
> Check here. There are two THX calibrators that are located in Texas.
> 
> http://www.thxvideotech.com/forum/sh...deo-Calibrator




Thanks for the info donnymac51. I looked into the one in Austin. Not many customer comments or reviews to get an idea on their work. I guess I would feel better with a seasoned veteran from the AVS forums. Someone we all know does good work. But I will look more into it. Thanks again.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GZamora* /forum/post/20457771
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info donnymac51. I looked into the one in Austin. Not many customer comments or reviews to get an idea on their work. I guess I would feel better with a seasoned veteran from the AVS forums. Someone we all know does good work. But I will look more into it. Thanks again.



You could always contact the indiviuals and ask for references. Whatever way you go good luck.


----------



## umr

I was just in TX and will return in October.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available for calibrations in the West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale and Miami FL. area the weekend of 3-4 June. Contact me as soon as possible to reserve your time slot.


----------



## jmpage2

I am receiving a Panasonic VT30 sometime hopefully by mid June (ordered through Panasonic EPP so not sure on the ship date yet, but the rumor is for Jun 8).


I am in the South Western Denver suburbs (about 45 mins from DIA) and am looking for a calibrator who can do a full calibration of the VT30 when the new firmware arrives. I would want ISF day/night done (along with the 10 point grayscale/CMS stuff) on at least two inputs.


Anyone who might be able to help please send me a PM.


Thanks!


----------



## syrht

Anyone in the Syracuse, NY area? Looking to calibrate my projector


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syrht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Syracuse, NY area? Looking to calibrate my projector



I may be able to go there in June.


----------



## NashvilleMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am receiving a Panasonic VT30 sometime hopefully by mid June (ordered through Panasonic EPP so not sure on the ship date yet, but the rumor is for Jun 8).
> 
> 
> I am in the South Western Denver suburbs (about 45 mins from DIA) and am looking for a calibrator who can do a full calibration of the VT30 when the new firmware arrives. I would want ISF day/night done (along with the 10 point grayscale/CMS stuff) on at least two inputs.
> 
> 
> Anyone who might be able to help please send me a PM.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm in the same boat, essentially, but I need a calibrator in Nashville. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NashvilleMark* /forum/post/20482680
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat, essentially, but I need a calibrator in Nashville. Any suggestions?



I could do it on my way to or from FL and GA mid June, if everything's ready by then.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/20471685
> 
> 
> I am receiving a Panasonic VT30 sometime hopefully by mid June (ordered through Panasonic EPP so not sure on the ship date yet, but the rumor is for Jun 8).
> 
> 
> I am in the South Western Denver suburbs (about 45 mins from DIA) and am looking for a calibrator who can do a full calibration of the VT30 when the new firmware arrives. I would want ISF day/night done (along with the 10 point grayscale/CMS stuff) on at least two inputs.
> 
> 
> Anyone who might be able to help please send me a PM.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Someone on this list should be able to help you.

THX VIDEO CALIBRATORS 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Quebec and Northern Ontario tour in July!* Reserve a space now!!


All video calibrations will be done locally during the month of June.


Approximate area covered:


THX/ISF Calibrations in *LONDON - GUELPH - GTA - NIAGARA FALLS - WHITBY - AJAX - BARRIE*


Please call or email to book an appointment.


*JULY 11-16*


THX/ISF Calibrations in *Lower Quebec - Montreal to Quebec City* and slightly off "the path"

*JULY 18-23*


THX/ISF Calibrations in Northern Ontario


ISF Calibrations Barrie, Orillia, Huntsville (HWY400 -> Perry Sound) Barrie --> North Bay (HWY 11) --> Sudbury and surrounding areas[/b]


To reserve a space, please PM me, or click on my name in my signature to send me an email. You can also call me at 905.730.5996.


I look forward to teaching you about how to obtain great video when calibrating your display!


----------



## tlp5002

Anyone in the Baltimore / DC area (Columbia, MD to be exact) interested in calibrating a 46" XBR-HX909? Only two sources: FiOS and PS3 and zero 3D usage. Any help in the right direction would be awesome.


----------



## MilYellow02

I purchased the 2011 Bravia KDL-40BX420 LCD and am very happy with it at sub $600. I am getting the BR S580 in a few weeks with both hooked up with the AudioQuest Cinnamon HDMI. I have tweaked and tuned and tweaked and tuned for 2 weeks using my eyesight and recommended setting from the web and I am pretty damn close but there is one thing that is bothering me. On a few HD channels the text and/or faces are pixelly (is that a word) or washed looking.


I want to know how much it would cost to get a cal but is my television worth it? I watch basically 2 things

which is Food Network and Nascar races. Thank you.


----------



## Dragonsnack

Anyone around the Wichita, KS area now/soon? Maybe interested in getting a calibration done.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsnack* /forum/post/20560167
> 
> 
> Anyone around the Wichita, KS area now/soon? Maybe interested in getting a calibration done.



I will be there in July. I'm sending addiitional details via PM.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available in the Tampa/St Petersburg/Clearwater and Sarasota FL. area on the 9th and 10th of July for calibrations.


I would like to set up a tour sometime in July for the Panama City and Pensacola areas of the Florida panhandle if there is enough interest.


----------



## jesto

Looking for help with a a Panasonic 4000 projector and a Pioneer 60" Kuro (last model) in Bethesda MD, washington DC metro area - anyone out there please feel free to PM me


----------



## chriskekow

Looking for Calibration in Atlanta, any help is appriciated.


----------



## kazands

I'm looking for someone to calibrate my Samsung PN59D550 which I'm using with an Onkyo TX-NR708 receiver. I'm located in Toronto, Ontario. Thanks.


----------



## Cruithne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kazands* /forum/post/20573438
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone to calibrate my Samsung PN59D550 which I'm using with an Onkyo TX-NR708 receiver. I'm located in Toronto, Ontario. Thanks.



Kazands,


PM sent


Thanks


Greg D.

Quantum Vision Calibrations


----------



## peanutplanters

Anyone currently in Houston area? Have a 52" Sony Bravia XBR


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm going to be available in Texas, Oklahoma and eastern Kansas just after the Fourth of July weekend.


Here's my tour schedule:


Thursday-Saturday July 7-9: Houston, TX area


Sunday-Monday July 10-11: San Antonio, TX area


Tuesday-Wednesday July 12-13: Austin, TX area


Wednesday-Thursday, July 13-14: Dallas-Fort Worth area


Friday, July 15: Oklahoma City/Tulsa/Wichita


Saturday-Monday, July 16-18: Kansas City area


Also, I'm available in the Charlotte and Greensboro, NC area next Monday-Tuesday, June 27-28, and in Nashville, TN on Wednesday, June 29.


If you'd like to know more about, please make contact via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone 314-226-1705.


----------



## tomtb1

I am looking for someone to calibrate the Sony XBR 929 I got yesterday. I live in Montgomery, Alabama. Also, I am curious about calibration of my audio system.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

PM sent!


----------



## scooper750

I will be available for Calibrations in Southern Georgia for the month of July. Call or PM for scheduling while slots are still open...


----------



## joe801

Anyone in the salt lake, utah area?


----------



## X2Dope

I have a 58" panasonic vt25 I'm looking to get calibrated (3000 hours). I live in Louisiana shreveport area. Pm me if you would be able to do it. Thanks!!


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X2Dope* /forum/post/20650449
> 
> 
> I have a 58" panasonic vt25 I'm looking to get calibrated (3000 hours). I live in Louisiana shreveport area. Pm me if you would be able to do it. Thanks!!



I'm going to be in Texas later this week and may be able to take care of you en route. PM sent.


----------



## salieri

Hello!


I live near Costa Mesa in Southern California.


I would be interested in getting my Panasonic TC-P42ST30 calibrated:


1) Day viewing

2) Xbox 360

3) Night time movies


Is there an ISF certified professional in my area available? Please PM with a quote, availability or respond to this thread.


Thanks!!!


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available for calibrations in the Tampa/St. Pete/Clearwater areas this weekend and have one opening left for Sunday morning July 10th for anyone needing a calibration.


----------



## bobwalton

I am in Laguna Hills, CA and am looking for someone to calibrate my entire system: Panasonic TC-P54V10, Onkyo TX-SR876, etc..


----------



## crazedbinary

Hello all. I am looking for a professional ISF calibration and audio calibration in the Dallas Texas area. I would like night/day modes and game/3d content sources done as well.


This is for the the Panasonic TC-P65VT30. Please refer me or send me a pm if interested.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazedbinary* /forum/post/20665153
> 
> 
> Hello all. I am looking for a professional ISF calibration and audio calibration in the Dallas Texas area. I would like night/day modes and game/3d content sources done as well.
> 
> 
> This is for the the Panasonic TC-P65VT30. Please refer me or send me a pm if interested.



I'm in Texas from this Saturday into next week. I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## grpape

Hi,


Looking for a calibrator in Hawaii (specifically on the island of Kauai or willing to travel there).


thanks


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grpape* /forum/post/20666041
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Hawaii (specifically on the island of Kauai or willing to travel there).
> 
> 
> thanks



My understanding is that Glen Watase (WDS AV Interiors) handles all the islands...


See THIS list for contact info.


Let him know Turbe referred you..


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

*Short Notice Tour!*


I'll be travelling to Denver, Colorado and along the front range and points in between the week of July 11th! I will be available for both audio and video calibrations. Please, click my link below for a list of equipment and qualifications. PM if interested!


----------



## donnymac51

I will be making a calibration tour to Atlanta, Ga. from 19-22 August. This will include all areas along the I-75 corridor between Ocala, Fl and Atlanta including but not limited to Gainesville, Valdosta, Macon and the surrounding Atlanta areas. Contact me via PM here or via my contact info in my signature below.


----------



## Paladin

Short Notice!

I'm in Florida this coming week and have 2 calibration slots available on Friday, 7/22 for the West coast (Sarasota centered). Contact me here or at 612-524-8420 if I may be of service.


----------



## leiff

I just had someone come and resolder a chip on my kv-32hs500 for $150 because it wasnt turning on. I then paid the guy richard from arts tv an extra $50 to fix some minor geometry issus i was having. I was getting some minor ripples or speed bumps when panning horizontally. Nowfter his calibration those are gone but now there is massive speedbumps when camera pans vertically way worse than before. The fact is i could have lived with the geometry issues before this proffesional calibration but now its much worse andi can not. I called arts tv twice to complain but there not interested in fixing the problem.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leiff* /forum/post/20706735
> 
> 
> I just had someone come and resolder a chip on my kv-32hs500 for $150 because it wasnt turning on. I then paid the guy richard from arts tv an extra $50 to fix some minor geometry issus i was having. I was getting some minor ripples or speed bumps when panning horizontally. Nowfter his calibration those are gone but now there is massive speedbumps when camera pans vertically way worse than before. The fact is i could have lived with the geometry issues before this proffesional calibration but now its much worse andi can not. I called arts tv twice to complain but there not interested in fixing the problem.



Sounds like you had the TV repaired....not calibrated.


RayJr


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leiff* /forum/post/20706735
> 
> 
> I just had someone come and resolder a chip on my kv-32hs500 for $150 because it wasnt turning on. I then paid the guy richard from arts tv an extra $50 to fix some minor geometry issus i was having. I was getting some minor ripples or speed bumps when panning horizontally. Nowfter his calibration those are gone but now there is massive speedbumps when camera pans vertically way worse than before. The fact is i could have lived with the geometry issues before this proffesional calibration but now its much worse andi can not. I called arts tv twice to complain but there not interested in fixing the problem.



I'll be glad to take over. Too bad their customer service is not up there, they are really not treating you like they should.


I have long advised not using repair people for calibration purposes, because they can make it far worse than it was before in minutes, with their ingress codes and scant knowledge of calibration. Local repair people typically know nothing of the calibration process and the various landmines contained therein, you really need a seasoned CRT-adept calibrator for that. These are becoming fewer and farther between anymore, and that isn't making it any better for CRT owners.


I am the exception, I love CRT and all it delivers, and want to keep them around indefinitely. See my Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV! thread -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95922&page=303 


On July 6 it hit its 5th year of being here on the AVS. It just hit its 300th page and has more than 8,000 posts to date. I am not the only one around here who believes in CRT!


I'm ready to trip up to SF for you and take care of this. I live in San Lorenzo, East Bay.


Call me -


b


----------



## Lee Gallagher

New Mexico Tour


I am in the process of scheduling a tour of New Mexico, specifically, the Albuquerque area.

If you are interested in scheduling an appointment, please PM or email me with your preferred dates.


Thank you.


----------



## donnymac51

Quote:

Originally Posted by *donnymac51* 
I will be making a calibration tour to Atlanta, Ga. from 19-22 August. This will include all areas along the I-75 corridor between Ocala, Fl and Atlanta including but not limited to Gainesville, Valdosta, Macon and the surrounding Atlanta areas. Contact me via PM here or via my contact info in my signature below.
I still have some openings for my roadtrip to Atlanta next week. Now is the time to get your display ready for football season.


----------



## _Mark

Anyone willing to venture to Tuscaloosa, AL? I have the Samsung LN55C630, and am interested in Day/Night modes and basically everything that comes with calibration. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Mark* /forum/post/20807705
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to venture to Tuscaloosa, AL? I have the Samsung LN55C630, and am interested in Day/Night modes and basically everything that comes with calibration. Thanks, Mark.



I should be able to take care of you in late Sept.


----------



## _Mark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/20807995
> 
> 
> I should be able to take care of you in late Sept.



Sounds awesome Chad. Would you mind PM'ing me details? Thanks


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available for calibrations in West Palm Beach, Miami and all surrounding areas on August 27-28.


If you are in the Tampa/St. Petersburg/Bradenton areas I will be there September 10-11.


----------



## gjlowe

Anyone coming to the Raleigh-Durham area this fall?


----------



## juanchibiris

Anyone in Medellin, Colombia for a calibration? xD, i know is far from USA, but i don´t lose anything by ask.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjlowe* /forum/post/20818181
> 
> 
> Anyone coming to the Raleigh-Durham area this fall?



I get to North Carolina a couple times a year and will likely be heading there in October or November. I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## marknichelson

Any calibrators around the Pensacola area?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marknichelson* /forum/post/20835038
> 
> 
> Any calibrators around the Pensacola area?



I will be around there the week of Sept 18th.


----------



## Geezer

Have a Sharp 70" in need of calibration.

In the Los Angeles area.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a Sharp 70" in need of calibration.
> 
> In the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.



Get in touch with Ray from Socalht.com


----------



## marknichelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/20835298
> 
> 
> I will be around there the week of Sept 18th.



Awesome! I'll send you a PM


----------



## roraniel

Looking for a recommended calibrator in the Raleigh NC area.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roraniel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a recommended calibrator in the Raleigh NC area.



Scroll up six messages, or click here .


----------



## dcrider1

I am interested in calibration of my 65 panasonic, northwest ga. Please post or pm details and price. Thanks!


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcrider1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in calibration of my 65 panasonic, northwest ga. Please post or pm details and price. Thanks!



You might want to contact donnymac51 here on AVS, I'm almost positive he makes trips to your area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm available in Nashville, TN area at the weekend. If anyone is interested, please make contact by phone at 314-226-1705.


I may also be available in Memphis on Sunday.


----------



## pokekevin

I have a samsung D6500 and was hoping to get it calibrated. I live out in Huntington Beach California


-Kevin


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/20899316
> 
> 
> I have a samsung D6500 and was hoping to get it calibrated. I live out in Huntington Beach California
> 
> 
> -Kevin



You have a PM


----------



## R3ddlight

Looking for a isf professional calibration. Live in the twin cities MN. My pn64d8000. Thanks


----------



## Mr Bob

pokekevin -



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/20899377
> 
> 
> You have a PM



Glad you found Ray, he's a great guy. If for any reason he can't make it, let me know -


b


----------



## Gotchaa

My name is John, I go by "Gotchaa" on the "Internets". My company is AVND, I am an ISF Level 2 certified calibrator that services all of Southern California. I do make trips to NorCal as well.


I am based in Los Angeles, as an engineer in my day job, I love spending as much time as I can to get your display looking the best it can in your viewing environment. I offer full video calibration services as well as Audio and Home Theater Design. I also offer complete connected home networking services to get your audio/video streaming to the devices you use.


Here is my contact info:

AVND

ISF Level II Certified

Audyssey Pro Cal

Southern California w/ touring trips to NorCal
[email protected]


----------



## umr

I have an opening in Boston on the evening Saturday September 17th for an audio/video calibration. Please PM me if you are interested in my services in this area.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

I'm looking for someone local to Philadelphia.


----------



## Mr Bob

I will be flying to Dallas tomorrow, for the PrePaid Legal convention on Friday and Saturday. I have a calibration scheduled for the following day, the Sunday, and am scheduling cals for various times that upcoming week, in Dallas, San Antonio, Lubbock and surrounding areas.


I will be doing primarily CRT tech - front and rear projection RPTVs and ceiling projectors - but also all the new flat panels and fixed pixel projectors.


If anyone wants to just have their CRT RPTV optics cleaned, that is being offered too. It's a great way to restore that "new set" *sparkle and gleam* back into your picture without having to spring for a complete CRT level calibration, which of course includes all those structural things that a normal ISF calibration does not cover.


Contact me ASAP if you want in on this trip -


b


----------



## zandc

Looking for someone in Norman, Oklahoma. New PN59D8000.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zandc* /forum/post/20934777
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in Norman, Oklahoma. New PN59D8000.



zandc,


I'm going to be doing a tour of Texas and Oklahoma in mid-October. I'd be happy to take care of you then. I've sent you a private message with more details.


In the meantime, you can read more about my background and experience here:

http://www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## lsmd19

I just purchased a 55GT30. Looking to have it calibrated in the near future. (only has 20hrs) I am in the Los Angeles area (Downey,Ca). Any recommendatons on a calibrator that can calibrate my set to it's fullest potential?


----------



## Rayjr

You have pm.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsmd19* /forum/post/20935752
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 55GT30. Looking to have it calibrated in the near future. (only has 20hrs) I am in the Los Angeles area (Downey,Ca). Any recommendatons on a calibrator that can calibrate my set to it's fullest potential?



David Abrams is one Local Calibrator I would recommend..

www.avical.com 


For others, see the List(s) in my signature below


----------



## David Abrams

*Greetings,*


Thank you for the recommendation Turbe.









*lsmd19,*


As Turbe mentioned, we are based in Los Angeles and would be happy to assist with the calibration of your Panasonic. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] for details.


Good Pictures!










Dave


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zandc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in Norman, Oklahoma. New PN59D8000.



I will be in your area in October. More info on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## HDReady

Purchased a Panasonic Plasma 65" {TC-P65VT30} over the weekend. Expected delivery some time this week. Looking for professional calibration. I live in Willow Grove, PA (near Philadelphia).


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm going to be in the Minneapolis-St. Paul area next week and have a couple of openings (morning and afternoon) on Wednesday, Sep 28.


If anyone in the Twin Cities area is interested in booking with me for these dates and times, you can contact me via 314-226-1705 to discuss details and arrangements.


----------



## Tomaay

I have a new TC-P65VT30. Just got it 3 days ago. Seems great so far but I know it can be better than out of the box and would like presets for night and day viewing, etc. Mine was manufactured in July 2011 and I've heard that some have had parts replaced and that the ones made in August and later don't need them. I don't have the specific posts to read on that and don't really know if I need it or not or what to look for. I want to do a calibration but also want to wait until it is burned in enough and have any parts replaced that are needed 1st so I don't loose settings etc and it is in it's "final" state. I have seen a few calibrators that come to VA (I'm in Waterford, outside of Leesburg in Northern, VA). Can someone chime in and say who is really good that comes to my area regularly? So far I've found (in no particular order) Chad B, Tom Huffman, and heard of D-Nice but can't find where he is yet.


Thoughts? Please send me a PM to start a conversation and get rest of contact information so we can proceed to scheduling a calibration when appropriate.


Thanks.


Tom


----------



## laxin213

Any suggestions on calibrations working in Buffalo, NY?


I have a Samsung UN55C6500 55" Series 6 1080p Edge LED 120Hz HDTV. I have tried the DVE and S&M DVDs but I am unhappy with the skin tones still, contrast and brightness. Please PM me and thank you.


----------



## dcorban

I live in the Toronto area and could use some help. I have a simple Sony CRT (KV-32FS120), two of them to be exact. I'd be interested in getting at least one calibrated, possibly both. I also have two main issues that I'd like corrected.


One set has convergence problems in the two left corners. Do calibrators often tinker with the magnets in the chassis?


The other set has physically broken front panel input. The buttons are broken off and the video inputs are loose and flakey. If replacement parts are available, I'd like to get that fixed.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I will be touring in Texas during mid-October, with additional dates in western Tennessee/east Arkansas, Oklahoma and Kansas City.


Tues-Wed, *October 11-12* -- *Memphis TN* & *Little Rock AR* areas


Thu-Fri, *October 13-14* -- *Houston TX* area


Sat, *October 15* -- *Corpus Christi TX* area


Sun-Wed, *October 16-19* -- *Austin TX* area


Wed-Fri, *October 19-21* -- *Dallas-Fort Worth TX* area


Sat, *October 22* -- *Oklahoma City/Tulsa OK* area


Sun-Tues, *October 23-25* -- *Kansas City* and *Columbia MO* areas


You can contact me via phone (314-226-1705) or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) to get additional information about my services or to discuss scheduling options.


You can read more information about my experience and background here:

http://www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcorban* /forum/post/21032178
> 
> 
> I live in the Toronto area and could use some help. I have a simple Sony CRT (KV-32FS120), two of them to be exact. I'd be interested in getting at least one calibrated, possibly both. I also have two main issues that I'd like corrected.
> 
> 
> One set has convergence problems in the two left corners. Do calibrators often tinker with the magnets in the chassis?
> 
> 
> The other set has physically broken front panel input. The buttons are broken off and the video inputs are loose and flakey. If replacement parts are available, I'd like to get that fixed.



Sony was one of the only brands to have a set of trimpot controls in their direct views for dialing in the pic. This places Sonys head and shoulders above most brands in the capacity to straighten out and finely tune your picture. They are not the point system, which happened only on their projection sets, but they are still highly effective in dialing in the best picture possible on a direct view, whether it's HD or not. Later their 34" HDready direct view had its own set of controls in the service menu. Again, very rare in direct views.


I may have a G90 calibration coming up in Ontario. Contact me, I would be glad to dial in your Sonys and find or fabricate parts, if possible, for your second set.


b


----------



## umr

I have an opening on Oct 16th in Oklahoma City. Please PM me if you are interested in audio or video calibration.


----------



## ryanker

If anyone has suggestions for a calibration (65VT30) in the kansas city area, I would appreciate it.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for a calibration (65VT30) in the kansas city area, I would appreciate it.



I travel to that area and can be there on Oct 19th. I also have a technique to get identical color from Low/Mid/High panel levels.


PM me if you are interested.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I live in that area (Kansas City) and am available any time! PM sent.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in the West Palm Beach/Ft. Lauderdale/ Miami Fl. areas October 15-16. Contact me soon to set up an appt. for video calibrations.


----------



## Jonnygothisgun

Looking for a professional calibration for my Mits 73640

I live in the south jersey area(20 mins from Philly)


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonnygothisgun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a professional calibration for my Mits 73640
> 
> I live in the south jersey area(20 mins from Philly)



I will be there in early November and have many happy LaerVue clients. These are very difficult displays to do. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mgoldb2

Checking to see if there any calibrator's that does work in Lexington Park maryland (zip: 20653).


I don't need it in the imediate future but my current plans is to purchase either a Sony 65HX929 or a Sharp elite PRO-60X5FD in NOV/DEC and would want to get calibration done on it sometime between DEC-FEB. Leaning toward the PRO-60X5FD but going to give the 65HX929 till december to acturally be released and see if any improvements are made from the 55 inch model. Also cant find any store's that has the PRO-60X5FD on display without driving a few hours so till I get around to making the drive wont be making any decisions.


Also I throw out there I would be interested in getting my Audio calibrator as well. I been using the following equipment for about 8 month.


Pioneer 1120 receiver

Klipsch RF-52 X2

Klipsch RS-52 X2

Klipsch RC-52

Klipsch Rw-10d


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgoldb2* /forum/post/21059563
> 
> 
> Checking to see if there any calibrator's that does work in Lexington Park maryland (zip: 20653).
> 
> 
> I don't need it in the imediate future but my current plans is to purchase either a Sony 65HX929 or a Sharp elite PRO-60X5FD in NOV/DEC and would want to get calibration done on it sometime between DEC-FEB. Leaning toward the PRO-60X5FD but going to give the 65HX929 till december to acturally be released and see if any improvements are made from the 55 inch model. Also cant find any store's that has the PRO-60X5FD on display without driving a few hours so till I get around to making the drive wont be making any decisions.
> 
> 
> Also I throw out there I would be interested in getting my Audio calibrator as well. I been using the following equipment for about 8 month.
> 
> 
> Pioneer 1120 receiver
> 
> Klipsch RF-52 X2
> 
> Klipsch RS-52 X2
> 
> Klipsch RC-52
> 
> Klipsch Rw-10d



I service Maryland every couple months. Next time will be around Thanksgiving. I do audio also. You can Google search AVS for my last name, "Billheimer", simply search the display forum for "Chad", or go to my website for references.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgoldb2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checking to see if there any calibrator's that does work in Lexington Park maryland (zip: 20653).
> 
> 
> I don't need it in the imediate future but my current plans is to purchase either a Sony 65HX929 or a Sharp elite PRO-60X5FD in NOV/DEC and would want to get calibration done on it sometime between DEC-FEB. Leaning toward the PRO-60X5FD but going to give the 65HX929 till december to acturally be released and see if any improvements are made from the 55 inch model. Also cant find any store's that has the PRO-60X5FD on display without driving a few hours so till I get around to making the drive wont be making any decisions.
> 
> 
> Also I throw out there I would be interested in getting my Audio calibrator as well. I been using the following equipment for about 8 month.
> 
> 
> Pioneer 1120 receiver
> 
> Klipsch RF-52 X2
> 
> Klipsch RS-52 X2
> 
> Klipsch RC-52
> 
> Klipsch Rw-10d



I will be there in November and March.


----------



## ToroTaku

Big THANKS to Gotchaa! My 55GT30 looks great. No more fBR issues either. I really appreciate walking me through the process and showing me the before and after results. I really enjoyed the detail in your explanations of what you were doing. Thanks for tweaking my PS3 as well. So glad I found a calibrator in the SoCal area. Call you again soon to do the new panel when I get it.


----------



## mj121983

I have a p65vt30 that will be delivered next week. I'm looking for a reputable calibrator in the Chicago/southwest suburbs area.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I will be travelling near the Chicago area the week of the 24th of this month. Contact me via PM for details!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mj121983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a p65vt30 that will be delivered next week. I'm looking for a reputable calibrator in the Chicago/southwest suburbs area.



I will be there November 2nd.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mj121983* /forum/post/21085876
> 
> 
> I have a p65vt30 that will be delivered next week. I'm looking for a reputable calibrator in the Chicago/southwest suburbs area.



I'll be in Chicago in mid-November if Shawn is too early for you.


----------



## loonyboi

I recently purchased a Panasonic VIERA TC-P50GT30 plasma, and would like to have that, along with my full AV setup properly calibrated.


Anyone near Olney, MD who does both audio and video? This will be my Chanukah present from my very understanding wife.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loonyboi* /forum/post/21103679
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Panasonic VIERA TC-P50GT30 plasma, and would like to have that, along with my full AV setup properly calibrated.
> 
> 
> Anyone near Olney, MD who does both audio and video? This will be my Chanukah present from my very understanding wife.



I will be in your area in mid November.


----------



## Aking1

Hey Guys, Im pretty new to the thread but have been looking through these sites and forums trying to find correct calibration settings for my d7000 Samsung and although some of the settings on here got them better, something was still off. I decided I would have my new TV professional calibrated and called up "Gotchaa" (the name he goes by in the forums) and wow, what a difference he made! He was very professional, super friendly and showed me pre and post reports and my pre reports were WAY off the mark. He took the time to explain everything he was doing, he took his time to ensure I got the best picture quality I could. He even checked movies afterwards to make sure everything looked great. I HIGHLY recommend him for anyone that needs a calibration. I live in Hollywood and he drove right over and did the whole setup. My TV looks amazing! Every panel is different it seems and although I thought I could get away with just the settings on here, it was WAY off. Give him a call if you need a pro calibration. No question.


----------



## TweakerInWA

Any of the knuckleheads here service the Syracuse, NY area ?? Seen a couple southern Ontario guy's, but nothing for central, NY..It's bad enough I have to live here for another two years, please god don't make me look at an uncalibrated picture as I do it !!!!!

Wouldn't mind having a Canadian do it as I watch lot's of hockey (Rangers fan) so I'm assuming you'd provide the best "hockey" calibration. It will account for 50% of my viewing this time of year !!!!







seriously though..just looking for a calibrator in the CNY area.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am presently in Wakefield MA, near Boston, and have someone in NY conteimplating having me over, but needs to go in with somebody else on the travel expenses. If you're interested, contact me at once -


I will flying out Tuesday to go back to CA if my work sere is done. I have done 2 major 2 day each calibrations and am taking today off. Would like to do 1 or 2 more before I go back to CA -


b


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TweakerInWA* /forum/post/21115299
> 
> 
> Any of the knuckleheads here service the Syracuse, NY area ?? Seen a couple southern Ontario guy's, but nothing for central, NY..It's bad enough I have to live here for another two years, please god don't make me look at an uncalibrated picture as I do it !!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't mind having a Canadian do it as I watch lot's of hockey (Rangers fan) so I'm assuming you'd provide the best "hockey" calibration. It will account for 50% of my viewing this time of year !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though..just looking for a calibrator in the CNY area.



You have a calibrator who lives in Fairport, NY, east of Rochster.

Check www.isfforum.com for his information.

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Fo.../New-York.html 


Dave Hancock [email protected] 

He's a good guy and will do good work for you.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/21116273
> 
> 
> I am presently in Wakefield MA, near Boston, and have someone in NY conteimplating having me over, but needs to go in with somebody else on the travel expenses. If you're interested, contact me at once -
> 
> 
> I will flying out Tuesday to go back to CA if my work sere is done. I have done 2 major 2 day each calibrations and am taking today off. Would like to do 1 or 2 more before I go back to CA -
> 
> 
> b



Due to 2 new jobs that came in in the area here, I'll be staying till at least Thursday now. Can stay another day or 2. Just want to be back in CA for the Halloween weekend!


b


----------



## dsskid












New York: Long Island & New York City Vicinity


Equipment:
Sencore OTC1000
Xrite Eye-one Pro
CalMAN Calibration Software
CalMAN DPG1000 Pattern Generator

Calibration Discs: Spears & Musil, DVE BD, ISF/Monster


----------



## cholly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TweakerInWA* /forum/post/21115299
> 
> 
> Any of the knuckleheads here service the Syracuse, NY area ??



In checking the ISF web site, I find two certified calibrators in Syracuse proper:

United Radio Service

167 Berkshire Ave.

email: [email protected] 

Syracuse, NY 13208

United States

315-382-5303


Custom Audio-Video Calibrations

102 Lake Country Dr.

Syracuse, NY 13209

United States

315-468-2864


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TweakerInWA* /forum/post/21115299
> 
> 
> Any of the knuckleheads here service the Syracuse, NY area ??



I'd never let someone considered a "knucklehead" touch any of my displays, nor would I look for one.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

TweakerInWA, I no longer do calibrations in the U.S. as I prefer to stay on my side of the border. As the other guys have posted here, there are plenty of calibrators who cover those areas, be it local or by travel. I have updated my AVS profile to reflect this change. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mark Basile

I am looking for an ISF calibrator for Greensboro, NC. I've called a couple from the ISF list but they have not gotten back to me. Thanks! Can anyone help?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Basile* /forum/post/21131040
> 
> 
> I am looking for an ISF calibrator for Greensboro, NC. I've called a couple from the ISF list but they have not gotten back to me. Thanks! Can anyone help?



Here is a list that may help you out:

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## TweakerInWA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid* /forum/post/21129646
> 
> 
> I'd never let someone considered a "knucklehead" touch any of my displays, nor would I look for one.



Just meant to take all the "seriousness" out of the anal retentiveness associated with this topic.


I know it's a "serious business", but I like having fun, well at least try to have fun when I do anything. Thus the reference to hockey as well..


On That note:

Rangers FINALLY have their home opener tonight against the Leafs !!!!







It's been a long road trip to start the season.. Europe ----> Long Island ----> Vancouver -----> Calgary ----> Edmonton -----> Winnipeg.... Talk about some frequent flyer miles...










Always a way to work a little hockey into a calibration thread !!!


----------



## sboychuck

I have a new TV coming to replace my old Sony WEGA KV36XBR800. I am afraid to turn it off as it may not start up again. Three error codes just started. I am going to run the "slides" and then looking for calibration in my area. If anyone in the area is available, let me know. By the way, since plasma's age over time, how long would a calibration be good for? Thanks in advance. Steven.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Tweaker - we would definitely get along if I still travelled south of the border. Any hockey lover is a friend of mine! Do you get CBC Hockey Night in Canada with Over-The-Air HD accross the lake?


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sboychuck* /forum/post/21144724
> 
> 
> I have a new TV coming to replace my old Sony WEGA KV36XBR800. I am afraid to turn it off as it may not start up again. Three error codes just started. I am going to run the "slides" and then looking for calibration in my area. If anyone in the area is available, let me know. By the way, since plasma's age over time, how long would a calibration be good for? Thanks in advance. Steven.



I just got back from a great cal tour on the East Coast in the Boston area, will be glad to fly down to So Cal from No Cal to take care of your calibration and your repair as well, if you wish -


b


----------



## crankbait

Took delivery on my TCP65GT30 about 200 viewing hours ago. Was looking to use Craig Rounds as he does a great job and he did my last set but I believe he is out with medical issues. If I do not hear back from him does anyone have any plans to be in the northern IL area over the next couple months?


----------



## shadmeister66

Are there or does anyone know of any ISF calibrators in Northern Michigan -particularly in the N.E. part of Northern Michigan -Alpena area? 49707, 49766


Help is very much appreciated!

Thank you AVS'ers!


Shad


----------



## shadmeister66

Calibrator needed Particularly for the Panasonic VT 30.


ISF calibrators please - N.E. Michigan area.


Thanks! Any help appreciated.


Shad


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadmeister66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there or does anyone know of any ISF calibrators in Northern Michigan -particularly in the N.E. part of Northern Michigan -Alpena area? 49707, 49766
> 
> 
> Help is very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you AVS'ers!
> 
> 
> Shad



I go up there, but it is too late to get on my list for this year. I will be back again in March.


----------



## shadmeister66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/21157730
> 
> 
> I go up there, but it is too late to get on my list for this year. I will be back again in March.



umr,


That would be great! The timing might work out just right as I am expecting delivery of my Panny VT30 sometime this month.


How do you want to handle? Contact,etc.?


Thanks,


Shad


----------



## umr

Just go fill out this form www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## shadmeister66

I would like to post an interesting twist to this discussion.


If someone were not able to "ever" get a VT 30 ISF calibrated, or for that matter a Samsung 7000 or 8000, what would be the best/better one to go with in light of no calibration?


I have heard the Samsung's are easier to potentially attempt calibration yourself but maybe this is really not much of an option for high quality picture?

Perhaps the calibration of a Panny VT 30 or the Samsung 7000/8000 should not really be a determining factor in the decision process? Maybe calibration is not necessary for a high quality picture/etc.?


What do the AVS forum members and professional calibrators think on this topic?


Shad


----------



## dsskid

I answered this question that you posted in the other thread. If you go to Value Electronic's webpage, they have the before and after calibration reports of all the panels tested at this years shootout. Compare the before calibration reports and you'll know which one tested best out of the box.


----------



## JoeBloggz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/21157730
> 
> 
> I go up there, but it is too late to get on my list for this year. I will be back again in March.



umr,

Any plans to come to MA in the near future? Looking to get my Pio 111FD calibrated


----------



## JoeBloggz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/21149833
> 
> 
> I just got back from a great cal tour on the East Coast in the Boston area, will be glad to fly down to So Cal from No Cal to take care of your calibration and your repair as well, if you wish -
> 
> 
> b



Oh man! Sorry I missed this. Do you do Pio Elites?


----------



## TweakerInWA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Osadciw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tweaker - we would definitely get along if I still travelled south of the border. Any hockey lover is a friend of mine! Do you get CBC Hockey Night in Canada with Over-The-Air HD accross the lake?



Haven't tried an OTA, but I pretty much have it covered with NHL network (they always show the 7:00 HNIC game)..Then of course Center Ice...Lucky enough to have MSG-HD for all Rangers games. Great game last night whooping up the Habs


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available for calibrations in the West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale and Miami Fl. areas November 19-20. I am tentatively scheduled to return to these areas December 17-18. Contact me soon for an appointment.


----------



## Gotchaa

I will be up in the Bay Area Nov 18-20th


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBloggz* /forum/post/21162270
> 
> 
> Oh man! Sorry I missed this. Do you do Pio Elites?



Yes. Old and new. CRT front and rear projection, HD or non-HD, and flat screen.


A Baltimore area tour is being formed as we speak. Be glad to get you in on it.


Contact me directly please, by email or phone.


b


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gotchaa* /forum/post/21194132
> 
> 
> I will be up in the Bay Area Nov 18-20th



You must stop by and see my fully tricked out 73" CRT!











b


----------



## Gotchaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You must stop by and see my fully tricked out 73" CRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b



If time permits PM me your info..


----------



## NEXT1

Anyone Calibrators close to Eastern Kentucky/Southern West Virginia/ Southwestern Virginia?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NEXT1* /forum/post/21219008
> 
> 
> Anyone Calibrators close to Eastern Kentucky/Southern West Virginia/ Southwestern Virginia?



I go through there regularly. I might be able do it the morning after Thanksgiving (this Friday) depending on your exact location.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NEXT1* /forum/post/21219008
> 
> 
> Anyone Calibrators close to Eastern Kentucky/Southern West Virginia/ Southwestern Virginia?



I was just there and will return in March.


I am just about finished scheduling a trip to California. Please PM me if you want me to work on your system in that state.


----------



## moonlightdrive21

Hey folks !!


Any recommendations for calibrators from the central New Jersey area, who are good, have a known track record on the AV forum and are affordable?


I have a first generation Pioneer Elite Plasma TV.


Thanks!!!

Dave


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonlightdrive21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks !!
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibrators from the central New Jersey area, who are good, have a known track record on the AV forum and are affordable?
> 
> 
> I have a first generation Pioneer Elite Plasma TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Dave



If you have a 1G Pioneer Elite I would invest in a display before a calibration. If you can find a 151FD or 111FD Pioneer that would be a great place to start.


I do travel to your area and was there last week. Info on my pricing is at www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm .


----------



## blackblaze

Looking for someone in the BWI MD area for a calibration, TV and AVR. Let me know.


----------



## moonlightdrive21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/21235285
> 
> 
> If you have a 1G Pioneer Elite I would invest in a display before a calibration. If you can find a 151FD or 111FD Pioneer that would be a great place to start.
> 
> 
> I do travel to your area and was there last week. Info on my pricing is at www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm .



Thanks Jeff !!


----------



## Anodyne

Looking for ISF calibrators in the Charlotte, NC area. Please post your website/contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Mael

I was fortunate enough to have my Panasonic 55VT30 calibrated by Gotchaa this weekend. I live in the Bay Area and managed to catch him as part of a Northern California calibration tour. My set up is a little different than most which added a layer of complexity to the whole process. All my content, including cable television, comes from my HTPC. Upon his arrival, we determined through the use of calibration test patterns, that my video card could not limit its color range to the standard 16-235 range. In addition, there was no setting in the ATI Catalyst Control software enable this (for ATI video cards, this setting appears to only be available on video cards that have an HDMI output). This meant that my video card, in combination with the VT30, was effectively clipping lower end blacks and upper end whites. No amount of calibration was going to change this. At this point Gotchaa proceeded to calibrate ISF day and ISF night modes on all my inputs while I quickly ran to Best Buy for a new video card. I managed to finish installing a new GTX 550 and set the output to 16-235 as he finished up the calibration. I must say that setting the video card to limit its output to 16-235 made a big difference on the various test patterns. Now we could see all the subtle gradations in the various test patters where none could be see before. With the new video card installed and configured and the the calibration complete, we started viewing various different blu-ray content and I was blown away by the level of improvement in the picture. Color accuracy, clarity, and black level were all outstanding.


Gotchaa took the time to review my calibration report, showing me the before and after settings. Overall I'm very pleased with his work and would highly recommend his services to anyone needing ISF calibration.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

You should NOT limit video to 235 on the top end. Digital values above 235 (236-254) are "legal" in Blu-ray and other consumer video sources. And these values do show up in most consumer video content. You really need to have a test pattern that shows digital values from about 210-254 in order to evaluate this properly. If you NEVER see any steps above 235, the display (or video board) is forcing every digital value above 235 to the same luminance level as 235 so you can potentially lose detail in highlights (like reflections from chrome, a crystal chandelier, etc. It's not the end of the world to have detail stop at 235, but eliminating steps above 235 is not good practice.


Steps below 16 (black) are generally not present in consumer video and if they are they are just "mistakes" that can be changed to 16 without affecting the image. But being able to see steps below 16 makes setup of the Brightness control using a Pluge pattern that has below-black, black, and above black bars a little easier. But if black information stops at 16 (0-15 are all the same level, black, as 16), that's not really an issue.


----------



## tuskir911

Are there in calibrators in south FL area (I'm at Sunny Isles Beach)? Please PM me, need my WD82840 calibrated


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuskir911* /forum/post/21244685
> 
> 
> Are there in calibrators in south FL area (I'm at Sunny Isles Beach)? Please PM me, need my WD82840 calibrated



PM sent.


----------



## K.G.

I have a C3X 1080P 3 chip projector. I am looking for someone to calibrate that. I also like to get the geometry set right. I am using a anamorphic lens for 2.35 .


K.G


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K.G.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a C3X 1080P 3 chip projector. I am looking for someone to calibrate that. I also like to get the geometry set right. I am using a anamorphic lens for 2.35 .
> 
> 
> K.G



KG


I have had great results with these. PM me if you want help with this. I also recommend audio calibration.


----------



## donetoperfection

Im new to the AVS. Ive been reading the site for a few years but just actually registered because I'm in need of a good calibrator. I bought the last Pioneer Elite pro 101fd BB had in the box before they were discontinued. I new i wanted the pioneer from reading all the reviews and posts on here.


I live in the Allentown Pa area. I read somewhere that D-nice would be in the area soon and tried to pm him with no response. I don't even know if he got the pm. I have the set about a year and a half with setting I got off this site. I love the picture but I know its only scratching the surface of the sets potential.


Any help would be greatly appreciated,thanks...


Robert


Pioneer Pro 101fd

Pace HD DVR

Sony bd330 Bluray

Rotel 1067 Reciever

B&W spreakers


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donetoperfection* /forum/post/21251614
> 
> 
> Im new to the AVS. Ive been reading the site for a few years but just actually registered because I'm in need of a good calibrator. I bought the last Pioneer Elite pro 101fd BB had in the box before they were discontinued. I new i wanted the pioneer from reading all the reviews and posts on here.
> 
> 
> I live in the Allentown Pa area. I read somewhere that D-nice would be in the area soon and tried to pm him with no response. I don't even know if he got the pm. I have the set about a year and a half with setting I got off this site. I love the picture but I know its only scratching the surface of the sets potential.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated,thanks...
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> Pioneer Pro 101fd
> 
> Pace HD DVR
> 
> Sony bd330 Bluray
> 
> Rotel 1067 Reciever
> 
> B&W spreakers



Did you try D-Nice's email? *d-nice at audiovideofidelity.com*


obviously, replace the '*at*' with '*@*'.


If he can't make it, check HERE for Calibrators.



.


----------



## SanDiegoinHD

Hello. I am searching for an ISF Calibrator. I am located in San Diego, CA and just purchased a BenQ-W6000. Thanks.


JJ


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanDiegoinHD* /forum/post/21252494
> 
> 
> Hello. I am searching for an ISF Calibrator. I am located in San Diego, CA and just purchased a BenQ-W6000. Thanks.
> 
> 
> JJ



Here is a list that should help you find a calibrator:

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## Gotchaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Blackburn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should NOT limit video to 235 on the top end. Digital values above 235 (236-254) are "legal" in Blu-ray and other consumer video sources. And these values do show up in most consumer video content. You really need to have a test pattern that shows digital values from about 210-254 in order to evaluate this properly. If you NEVER see any steps above 235, the display (or video board) is forcing every digital value above 235 to the same luminance level as 235 so you can potentially lose detail in highlights (like reflections from chrome, a crystal chandelier, etc. It's not the end of the world to have detail stop at 235, but eliminating steps above 235 is not good practice.
> 
> 
> Steps below 16 (black) are generally not present in consumer video and if they are they are just "mistakes" that can be changed to 16 without affecting the image. But being able to see steps below 16 makes setup of the Brightness control using a Pluge pattern that has below-black, black, and above black bars a little easier. But if black information stops at 16 (0-15 are all the same level, black, as 16), that's not really an issue.



Doug, it was not limited to 235, setting the display to video levels vs. PC allowed for well above 235 without crushing blacks or white when set properly, this was checked with Spears Munsil from the HTPC in both modes as well as directly from a pattern generator.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *najames* /forum/post/6631932
> 
> 
> Holy Cow Dave Harper!!! You said ISF is in Florida, so I decided to see where they're located. They're about 5-10 minutes from my house!! Didn't even know it, too darned funny.
> 
> 
> I have an elderly Pioneer SD-532HD5 like this one.
> 
> http://www4.shopping.com/xFS?KW=pion...Video&FD=85747
> 
> 
> I might just need to have this thing calibrated some day. It works OK and has been moved across the country twice, in storage for a couple years, never been touched except when I used the Avia disk set it up initially and when I moved here in Boca Raton 3 years ago.



Just noticed this post in another thread, from way back in '05.


Just so you know, those "elderly" CRT RPTVs are not old, they have a 20 year service life - or more, I've seen it, recently heard about a 29 year old Panny CRT 50" that's still cranking away just fine - and at today's stage are only halfway thru it. I know of an "old" curved screen Sears CRT whose guns fire at the hinged mirror that you pull out to start it up, that's still cranking away just fine too. We've been looking for someone to take it home and keep it going.


Well treated by their owners re. usage, light levels and screenburn, they are capable of WAY better than new performance, even at 11 years old.


I am being flown all over the country cleaning and calibrating these "elderly" beasts, which are capable of incredible HD, head and shoulders better than a lot of the "affordable" fixed pixel offerings out there in today's marketplace. And better looking in some ways than all fixed pixel offerings.


The main thing that not everybody knows about them is that their optics need to be cleaned yearly, and on some brands - like the Pioneers, be they Elite or non-Elite - the "deeper optics" need it every few years as well. That's because of the air gap between the lens barrels and the CRT coolant covers, where 6 additional surfaces get invaded by dust, soot, smoke and all manner of other airborn contaminants, and thus compromised because of the high voltage turning them into powerful, continuous dust magnets every moment they are powered on. There's 28 optical surfaces in there that need to stay crystal clear, 10 of which get compromised because of the HV. When all 28 surfaces are clean and polished and you have a crystal clear light path, the results are truly astounding. Like getting a brand new TV for a simple hour's work.


Just doing this one thing gives your "elderly" set a brand new looking picture - in my area my calibrations are called "The Sparkle Process" - and calibration after that is just incredible icing on the cake.


I started the "Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!" thread here on AVS more than 5 years ago, and it is still going strong, with over 300 complete pages so far and over 9000 posts. If you have a CRT RPTV at all, HD or non-HD, I invite you to go over there and check it out.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95922&page=327 


If you have a CRT RPTV or know someone who does and want info about how to do your optics cleaning with *no damage* - those soft plastic surfaces in there are incredibly delicate, vulnerable and easily scratched, and any damage to them is permanent - contact me directly, by email or phone. No pm's please!


Thx -


Mr Bob


----------



## Gotchaa

I will be in the Arizona Area Dec. 3-4th.


----------



## umr

I will be in Arkansas, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Missouri, Mississippi and Texas in January. Please go to my website at www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm if you are interested in my services.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am contemplating going "home for the holidays" to Portland OR, but would prefer to have a job or 2 to do while there. Let me know if you live there or closeby to there, and are ready for a calibration or even just an optics cleaning, which is essential not only for CRT tech, but any projection tech, like DLP, LCOS, etc.


b


----------



## Willis71

I'm located in Alabama and I need a Panasonic calibrated, can anyone help?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willis71* /forum/post/21287289
> 
> 
> I'm located in Alabama and I need a Panasonic calibrated, can anyone help?



Depending on where you are in Alabama I may be able to do it in a couple weeks. LMK.


----------



## Willis71

I'm in Montgomery. Let me know the pricing for your services, and how to contact you.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willis71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Montgomery. Let me know the pricing for your services, and how to contact you.



I will be there in late January. More info on my services is at www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## Famouss

Hello guys, I have been searching around but couldn't find any answer so I came here. Does anyone know of any tv calibrators that are in the South Texas area? I have purchased the Panasonic vt30 and want to know where to get it calibrated. So far I haven't found any information. Any reply would be grateful.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Famouss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I have been searching around but couldn't find any answer so I came here. Does anyone know of any tv calibrators that are in the South Texas area? I have purchased the Panasonic vt30 and want to know where to get it calibrated. So far I haven't found any information. Any reply would be grateful.



I will be there in Texas in January. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## blownalcohol

I have the sony vpl vw70 projector, and a panny p54g25

I an in Shelby, NC


Who do you recommend? I am more interested in getting the sony projector calibrated.


PM or email


----------



## tkwok

I am about to get my Sony Bravia HX929 LED TV in a few days. Is there any ISF Calibrators here that works in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkwok* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am about to get my Sony Bravia HX929 LED TV in a few days. Is there any ISF Calibrators here that works in the Los Angeles area?



I will be there in February.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkwok* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am about to get my Sony Bravia HX929 LED TV in a few days. Is there any ISF Calibrators here that works in the Los Angeles area?



I will be there in two weeks. PM sent.


----------



## Cal68

Jeff Meier came by my house two weeks ago to calibrate my home theater system. He calibrated both my JVC Projector as well as my sound system. The difference between the before and after PQ and SQ is night and day. I'm absolutely stunned at how the sound quality has improved because I had run the Audyssey room EQ on my Integra 80.2 pre-pro and thought that that was the best that I could get in my room. But after Jeff was done with it, the improvement in SQ is unbelievable. Anyone who is on the fence about PQ and SQ calibration should definitely contact him. Jeff went out of his way to accommodate me because I was traveling on business and could only meet with him on Sunday. I recommend him in the strongest possible way. Thanks Jeff.


Cal68


----------



## eRob

I own a Sony 60NX810. Will any ISF Calibrators be in the Fort Smith, Arkansas area anytime soon?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eRob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own a Sony 60NX810. Will any ISF Calibrators be in the Fort Smith, Arkansas area anytime soon?



I will be there in January.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownalcohol* /forum/post/21292483
> 
> 
> I have the sony vpl vw70 projector, and a panny p54g25
> 
> I an in Shelby, NC
> 
> 
> Who do you recommend? I am more interested in getting the sony projector calibrated.
> 
> 
> PM or email



I am planning to be in your general area as part of a NC-SC-GA-TN tour in early January. I've sent you a private message with more details.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eRob* /forum/post/21301891
> 
> 
> I own a Sony 60NX810. Will any ISF Calibrators be in the Fort Smith, Arkansas area anytime soon?



I'd be available to take care of you in February, as I'll be on tour in TX-OK-KS during the first part of that month.


I'm also sending you a private message with more details.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownalcohol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the sony vpl vw70 projector, and a panny p54g25
> 
> I an in Shelby, NC
> 
> 
> Who do you recommend? I am more interested in getting the sony projector calibrated.
> 
> 
> PM or email



I will be in your area in January.


----------



## mthomas47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/21302894
> 
> 
> I will be in your area in January.



I am in Columbia, SC. I have a WD92840 I would like to get calibrated. Do you think that same January time-frame might work?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mthomas47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Columbia, SC. I have a WD92840 I would like to get calibrated. Do you think that same January time-frame might work?



It would. Just fill out this form www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## villarrr

Anyone know of good person in Raleigh?


----------



## silentbobandjay

Can anyone recommend a calibrator for me?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentbobandjay* /forum/post/21324728
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a calibrator for me?



I know Doug Weil travels up there pretty often. Worth getting in touch with him.


Doug Weil

Clearly Resolved Image & Sound

Lion AV Consultants

ISF & THX Video Calibration

Real-time Twitter Home Theater News


(314) 226-1705


----------



## cfleming007

I am in the Albany, NY and I am looking to get my new Panasonic TC-P55VT30 calibarted. I am currently running break in slides.


Please let me know if anyone is availible in my location.


Your reply is appreciated. Thanks Chad


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentbobandjay* /forum/post/21324728
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a calibrator for me?



I'll be there in January. Be happy to do it for you.


----------



## jackdebass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice* /forum/post/21294553
> 
> 
> I will be there in two weeks. PM sent.



Hi D-Nice,


Can you fit in a Pioneer Elite PRO 141 cal into your schedule? I am located in Santa Barbara, north of L.A.


Thx!


----------



## D-Nice

Email sent.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackdebass* /forum/post/21328335
> 
> 
> Hi D-Nice,
> 
> 
> Can you fit in a Pioneer Elite PRO 141 cal into your schedule? I am located in Santa Barbara, north of L.A.
> 
> 
> Thx!


----------



## Gamester5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob* /forum/post/21274272
> 
> 
> I am contemplating going "home for the holidays" to Portland OR, but would prefer to have a job or 2 to do while there. Let me know if you live there or closeby to there, and are ready for a calibration or even just an optics cleaning, which is essential not only for CRT tech, but any projection tech, like DLP, LCOS, etc.
> 
> 
> b



Robert, Can you please quote me on a Panny 65VT30 Calibration? I am in the Portland area and will have my new set here in 4 days.


----------



## guitarguy60

i am in need of getting a panasonic pt-7000 calibrated anyone going to be in this area?


----------



## tcc

I just received a Panasonic 65VT30 and would love to have it calibrated to show off its performance/PQ.


Is there anyone in the Toronto, Canada area or will be travelling here?


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gamester5* /forum/post/21340191
> 
> 
> Robert, Can you please quote me on a Panny 65VT30 Calibration? I am in the Portland area and will have my new set here in 4 days.



So sorry to delay answering you, have been crazy busy with the holidays...


Contact me directly and let's talk. Email or phone, no pm's please. -


b


----------



## Serolf

Any ISF calibrators in the Houston, Tx area? Would like to have my LG 55LW6500 professionally calibrated. I want to get the best picture possible.


----------



## ScottFern

Possibly looking at a calibration on a Panasonic TH-58PZ800U in Chicago northwest suburbs. Anyone?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottFern* /forum/post/21377703
> 
> 
> Possibly looking at a calibration on a Panasonic TH-58PZ800U in Chicago northwest suburbs. Anyone?



Here is a list that may help you out:

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottFern* /forum/post/21377703
> 
> 
> Possibly looking at a calibration on a Panasonic TH-58PZ800U in Chicago northwest suburbs. Anyone?



I'm in Chicago next Tuesday and Wednesday (Dec 27-28).


I've sent you a private message separately.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote* /forum/post/21377730
> 
> 
> I'm in Chicago next Tuesday and Wednesday (Dec 27-28).
> 
> 
> I've sent you a private message separately.



Hi Doug


I have sent you an email, please reply back. Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/21397946
> 
> 
> Hi Doug
> 
> 
> I have sent you an email, please reply back. Thanks



Thanks for the PM and eMail and your interest in my services. I've sent you an eMail reply.


----------



## tcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcc* /forum/post/21352585
> 
> 
> I just received a Panasonic 65VT30 and would love to have it calibrated to show off its performance/PQ.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in the Toronto, Canada area or will be travelling here?



Anyone??


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcc* /forum/post/21399056
> 
> 
> Anyone??



tcc,

I would contact Michael TLV here on the forum.. he is located in Canada and is a calibrator and an ISF/THX Instructor.

If he can't help you..at least he will point you in the right direction.


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## hellsangelbx

Hi guys, I purchased a little under a month ago a Samsung PN64D8000. This week I'm installing my Marantz receiver with Energy speakers. I live in the Bronx, NY and wanted to know if there is a ISF certified calibrator that could help with the calibration of my TV. Please let me know how much would it be and time frame of when you could do it. Thanks.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellsangelbx* /forum/post/21400032
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I purchased a little under a month ago a Samsung PN64D8000. This week I'm installing my Marantz receiver with Energy speakers. I live in the Bronx, NY and wanted to know if there is a ISF certified calibrator that could help with the calibration of my TV. Please let me know how much would it be and time frame of when you could do it. Thanks.



Look back at post 2193 that list should be able to help you.


Later

RayJr


----------



## tcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/21399308
> 
> 
> tcc,
> 
> I would contact Michael TLV here on the forum.. he is located in Canada and is a calibrator and an ISF/THX Instructor.
> 
> If he can't help you..at least he will point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> RayJr



Thanks for the tip


----------



## hellsangelbx

I will check that out thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/21400173
> 
> 
> Look back at post 2193 that list should be able to help you.
> 
> 
> Later
> 
> RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote

I will be touring the following cities in January:


Jan 16-18 - Nashville & Knoxville, TN


Jan 19-21 - Charlotte, Greensboro and Raleigh, NC


Jan 22 - Columbia, SC


Jan 23-24 - Atlanta, GA


Jan 25 - Memphis, TN


Anyone who is interested in learning more about my services and scheduling options can either private message me here at AVS or send me an eMail at doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com. I can be reached by phone at 314-226-1705.


For more information about my services, experience, background and customer reviews:

http://www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## jerwig

Hi, I just purchased a Panasonic VT30 yesterday and looking to get it professionally calibibrated! Anyone in the Los Angeles area? (Sherman Oaks) please let me know! Thanks!!

[email protected]


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerwig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just purchased a Panasonic VT30 yesterday and looking to get it professionally calibibrated! Anyone in the Los Angeles area? (Sherman Oaks) please let me know! Thanks!!
> 
> [email protected]



PM sent.


----------



## fury161

Have A VT30 any recommendations for local calibration or any upcoming tours planned for Colorado?


----------



## jkmw

Have tried searching the thread for Rockville, MD but came up empty. Anybody in Rockville, MD want to tackle a Sony XBR 55HX929? Please reply here or send PM.

Thanks!


----------



## jkmw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal68* /forum/post/21299590
> 
> 
> Jeff Meier came by my house two weeks ago to calibrate my home theater system. He calibrated both my JVC Projector as well as my sound system. The difference between the before and after PQ and SQ is night and day. I'm absolutely stunned at how the sound quality has improved because I had run the Audyssey room EQ on my Integra 80.2 pre-pro and thought that that was the best that I could get in my room. But after Jeff was done with it, the improvement in SQ is unbelievable. Anyone who is on the fence about PQ and SQ calibration should definitely contact him. Jeff went out of his way to accommodate me because I was traveling on business and could only meet with him on Sunday. I recommend him in the strongest possible way. Thanks Jeff.
> 
> 
> Cal68



Hi Cal68, how can I get in touch with Jeff?

jkmw


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkmw* /forum/post/21429355
> 
> 
> Have tried searching the thread for Rockville, MD but came up empty. Anybody in Rockville, MD want to tackle a Sony XBR 55HX929? Please reply here or send PM.
> 
> Thanks!



PM sent


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkmw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cal68, how can I get in touch with Jeff?
> 
> jkmw


 www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## jkmw

Wow, thanks everyone for the fast responses, and for the PM's from those not posting!


mark


----------



## Holiday121

Any ISF in North East Ohio?


Looking to Calibrate a 735u


----------



## Chad B

I am in Ohio and would be glad to.


----------



## sdaztecs

Hi all, I am looking for calibration for my Sony NX810. Anyone going to be in my area any time soon? I live in the Phoenix area (85202 zip). Thanks!


----------



## lujan

I can only find the Best Buy calibration in my area - Albuquerque, NM. Any others out there?


----------



## Rayjr

Here is a list that may help you two out:

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


There is a few THX Calibrators in Arizona...and they may travel to New Mexico also...send them an email.


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## kemac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdaztecs* /forum/post/21455057
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am looking for calibration for my Sony NX810. Anyone going to be in my area any time soon? I live in the Phoenix area (85202 zip). Thanks!



Hey neighbor, I live in 85202. Michael Hamilton lives in the valley and he just left my house.

http://www.lionav.com/services.php


----------



## lujan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/21455401
> 
> 
> Here is a list that may help you two out:
> 
> THX Certified Video Calibrator
> 
> 
> There is a few THX Calibrators in Arizona...and they may travel to New Mexico also...send them an email.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> RayJr



Thanks!


----------



## ansh08

hi


I am looking for someone in 07054 NJ area to Calibrate my new Samsung UN55D8000. I checked THX link but only one in my area and he does not seem to do calibration.


So if anyone have good experience with good Calibrator then please let me know.


Thank you


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ansh08* /forum/post/21484291
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone in 07054 NJ area to Calibrate my new Samsung UN55D8000. I checked THX link but only one in my area and he does not seem to do calibration.
> 
> 
> So if anyone have good experience with good Calibrator then please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi,


NJ is within my service area. I'd be happy to calibration your Samsung HDTV. If you'd like more info, please visit my Web site and complete a contact form. Thanks!


Best,

Greg


----------



## umr

I had a cancellation in the Atlanta area for January 24th. Send me a PM if you are interested in an audio or video calibration in this area or in South Carolina near Columbus.


----------



## rsmag9

I've been looking for a calibrator in the suburban Detroit area (zip is 48317). The few calibrators I've attempted to contact have not responded. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmag9* /forum/post/21499104
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a calibrator in the suburban Detroit area (zip is 48317). The few calibrators I've attempted to contact have not responded. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Have you tried me? I'm only a few hours away.


----------



## rsmag9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/21499311
> 
> 
> Have you tried me? I'm only a few hours away.



No I haven't, please pm me your contact info and I'll give you a call. Thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmag9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a calibrator in the suburban Detroit area (zip is 48317). The few calibrators I've attempted to contact have not responded. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



I travel to Detroit.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I'm considering getting a professional calibration done for my new LG 42LK450. It has 10-pt white balance/gamma controls and a 2D CMS. I live in the central New Jersey area and am not looking to spend past $250 or so ($200 would be ideal).


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering getting a professional calibration done for my new LG 42LK450. It has 10-pt white balance/gamma controls and a 2D CMS. I live in the central New Jersey area and am not looking to spend past $250 or so ($200 would be ideal).



I don't think you will find anyone







they charge you at least $350 per input. My suggestions try reading calibration threads and steps for a week. Spend less than 200 in getting necessary equipment and you will be done for next several years for as many tvs or projectors you may own. You will be happy you did something on your own and saved $$$$ on "PROFESSIONAL" calibration. I bet you will be at least 95% close to what these services can offer..!!!


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/21502630
> 
> 
> I don't think you will find anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they charge you at least $350 per input. My suggestions try reading calibration threads and steps for a week. Spend less than 200 in getting necessary equipment and you will be done for next several years for as many tvs or projectors you may own. You will be happy you did something on your own and saved $$$$ on "PROFESSIONAL" calibration. I bet you will be at least 95% close to what these services can offer..!!!



I have the CalMAN DIY/C6 combo, but I have read that calibration tables on tri-stim devices don't always work as advertised, sometimes by a rather large margin.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...25&postcount=5


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/21502646
> 
> 
> I have the CalMAN DIY/C6 combo, but I have read that calibration tables on tri-stim devices don't always work as advertised, sometimes by a rather large margin.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...25&postcount=5



dude, you might want to just watch that TV for a while and enjoy it and give the calibration controls a rest..

Besides, all 8 displays I have calibrated with the C6 error or not.. look WAY better than they did before hand.. just enjoy your set for a while.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the CalMAN DIY/C6 combo, but I have read that calibration tables on tri-stim devices don't always work as advertised, sometimes by a rather large margin.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...25&postcount=5



Well I will be a bit skeptical about the way the article is written and the fact that $$$$ colorimeter is way better than $$$ that's just crap unless you are looking for perfection.


As I said there is no need to calibrate your TV to 99.999% perfection and that also at such a high price. If you follow the calibration steps and where color points should be with right temperature I am sure you can get a huge gain on the picture quality. Your calibration may not be perfect but how far you will be from what pros will do say by 5% if did in the right way which is not that hard but needs a bit patience and reading. My point is why should I pay for a service where I know things may change now and then and the service will have no value, if you change your device/room/receiver/blu ray player/projector you will have to pay every single time. That is where I could not help myself to justify the cost. Had they be offering at $99 for 2yrs per input well I will get that done, but not at $350 per input and no guarantee !! Sorry !!!!


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/21502791
> 
> 
> Well I will be a bit skeptical about the way the article is written and the fact that $$$$ colorimeter is way better than $$$ that's just crap unless you are looking for perfection.
> 
> 
> As I said there is no need to calibrate your TV to 99.999% perfection and that also at such a high price. If you follow the calibration steps and where color points should be with right temperature I am sure you can get a huge gain on the picture quality. Your calibration may not be perfect but how far you will be from what pros will do say by 5% if did in the right way which is not that hard but needs a bit patience and reading. My point is why should I pay for a service where I know things may change now and then and the service will have no value, if you change your device/room/receiver/blu ray player/projector you will have to pay every single time. That is where I could not help myself to justify the cost. Had they be offering at $99 for 2yrs per input well I will get that done, but not at $350 per input and no guarantee !! Sorry !!!!



I agree the base $350 price point is too steep for many, including myself. However, it looks like using a colorimeter alone (w/o a spectro to profile it on each display you actually calibrate) can produce a wide range of results: from just a little bit off to moderately off to way off. Furthermore, this is the case with the C6, which is basically most expensive colorimeter for DIY use at the moment. I imagine something like a stock D2 would be even farther off, probably in every single case. If I can manage to get a professional calibration for well under $350, I will definitely consider it; if not, I'll eventually get a used i1PRO.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes* /forum/post/21502711
> 
> 
> dude, you might want to just watch that TV for a while and enjoy it and give the calibration controls a rest..
> 
> Besides, all 8 displays I have calibrated with the C6 error or not.. look WAY better than they did before hand.. just enjoy your set for a while.



Yeah, I do watch it and enjoy the picture. Of course, that's the whole point of having a calibrated set in the first place, to get as much as you can from the display and then enjoy it.










It does look way better than the default settings, but it would be nice to know that my display is as close to reference standards as possible. I knew calibration tables weren't perfect prior to reading that article but I never though something like a C6 could be that far off on some displays.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the base $350 price point is too steep for many, including myself. However, it looks like using a colorimeter alone (w/o a spectro to profile it on each display you actually calibrate) can produce a wide range of results: from just a little bit off to moderately off to way off. Furthermore, this is the case with the C6, which is basically most expensive colorimeter for DIY use at the moment. I imagine something like a stock D2 would be even farther off, probably in every single case. If I can manage to get a professional calibration for well under $350, I will definitely consider it; if not, I'll eventually get a used i1PRO.



If you happen to get the pro calibration done then please do share your color setting and color plots of now (with your beat abilities using your colorimeter)and after pro calibration. It will be good to get this comparison from an end user rather than reading blog from a pro who is probably trying to make the case.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the base $350 price point is too steep for many, including myself. However, it looks like using a colorimeter alone (w/o a spectro to profile it on each display you actually calibrate) can produce a wide range of results: from just a little bit off to moderately off to way off. Furthermore, this is the case with the C6, which is basically most expensive colorimeter for DIY use at the moment. I imagine something like a stock D2 would be even farther off, probably in every single case. If I can manage to get a professional calibration for well under $350, I will definitely consider it; if not, I'll eventually get a used i1PRO.



FYI: if I remember correctly then Bestbuy and ABT both offered $199 per input pro calibration when i was looking around last month. I am in Chicago area and I am not sure if you have ABT where you are.


----------



## flyingfinn

Is there still time from any of the Central Florida calibrators to get a calibration done before the Super Bowl on my new Sharp LC-LE735U? I am in New Tampa (ie Wesley Chapel).


Also, since we watch a lot of sports during the day, is it possible to have a day and a night mode calibrated? My wife is like a plant and needs sunlight so the room is pretty bright during the day


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingfinn* /forum/post/21505745
> 
> 
> Is there still time from any of the Central Florida calibrators to get a calibration done before the Super Bowl on my new Sharp LC-LE735U? I am in New Tampa (ie Wesley Chapel).
> 
> 
> Also, since we watch a lot of sports during the day, is it possible to have a day and a night mode calibrated? My wife is like a plant and needs sunlight so the room is pretty bright during the day



I sent you a PM.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/21502630
> 
> 
> I don't think you will find anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they charge you at least $350 per input. My suggestions try reading calibration threads and steps for a week. Spend less than 200 in getting necessary equipment and you will be done for next several years for as many tvs or projectors you may own. You will be happy you did something on your own and saved $$$$ on "PROFESSIONAL" calibration. I bet you will be at least 95% close to what these services can offer..!!!



Ok, first point, the "professional" calibrator and what they charge bashing is getting a bit tiresome. There may well be some "professional" calibrators who charge $350 per input, and if they do, they likely won't be in business long. Most calibrators charge $350 for two to three inputs TOTAL, and maybe an extra $25-$50 for any additional ones. Second point, who do you think was generous enough to write the procedures on how to calibrate you read on the forum? Many of those folks are doing "calibration" professionally or affiliated with the market somehow. So, bashing on professionals is bashing on the "free" stuff they gave you that you use. Third point, the blog you refer to you belongs to one of the most respected individuals in the video calibration industry. Michael has helped more DIY'ers than almost everyone over the years. In addition, he usually does extensive testing on "new toys" in the market, and I would trust his judgement without testing myself bar none. I ask that the bashing on professionals and what they charge be put to an end. This thread is about those seeking professional calibrators. If you wish to discuss the pros and cons of such a service, start a thread, or seek out an old one. There are plenty I am sure. Thanks.


----------



## AtDaBeach

Any other calibrators ever service Mobile Alabama (only one I know of on AVS currently)?


Thanks.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/21505861
> 
> 
> Most calibrators charge $350 for two to three inputs TOTAL, and maybe an extra $25-$50 for any additional ones.



How much do they charge for a single input then?


----------



## AtDaBeach

You are gonna pay a base price, which covers up to. Kinda like an oil change covers up to say 5 qts and filter. If you need 7 qts, you pay a little more. If you need 3.5 qts, you dont get a discount.


Does this price discussion really belong in this thread? Just sayin...


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AtDaBeach* /forum/post/21506127
> 
> 
> 
> Does this price discussion really belong in this thread? Just sayin...



No, good point. I was just trying to see if I could get a professional calibration done at a lower price point, since it's all I can afford at the moment.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SierraMikeBravo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, first point, the "professional" calibrator and what they charge bashing is getting a bit tiresome. There may well be some "professional" calibrators who charge $350 per input, and if they do, they likely won't be in business long. Most calibrators charge $350 for two to three inputs TOTAL, and maybe an extra $25-$50 for any additional ones. Second point, who do you think was generous enough to write the procedures on how to calibrate you read on the forum? Many of those folks are doing "calibration" professionally or affiliated with the market somehow. So, bashing on professionals is bashing on the "free" stuff they gave you that you use. Third point, the blog you refer to you belongs to one of the most respected individuals in the video calibration industry. Michael has helped more DIY'ers than almost everyone over the years. In addition, he usually does extensive testing on "new toys" in the market, and I would trust his judgement without testing myself bar none. I ask that the bashing on professionals and what they charge be put to an end. This thread is about those seeking professional calibrators. If you wish to discuss the pros and cons of such a service, start a thread, or seek out an old one. There are plenty I am sure. Thanks.



Wow !!!

I can forward you emails asking for 499 for 2-3 inputs and 399 for one input from two diff pros !!







and 199 per input from Bestbuy and ABT.


There is no need to get ignited here, everyone is posting their personal experiences here. I did the calibration for my projector following one of the threads and I am more thankful to them than to you for their help. If on one side there are people who are vouching for pros then there are some who help for DIY as well.. So please Peace !!


----------



## blownalcohol

I had a delay in getting my system installed. Everything is up and running. I am looking to get the VW70 calibrated and atleast basic audio. My basic audio, I would be fine with getting just the settings looked over to make sure I had it correct on the avr 3312.


----------



## Ray Collins

I am also in Mobile, Al. and am interested in a calibrator.


AtDaBeach keep me in your loop please. Who is the calibrator you found in our area? Is it Gene McCollum?


Doc


----------



## dsskid

Please review the title of this thread and stay on topic.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Getting back on-topic, I received a very reasonable offer from this calibrator, who is both ISF and THX certified. Has anyone here used him before and what are your impressions?


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/21508354
> 
> 
> Getting back on-topic, I received a very reasonable offer from this calibrator, who is both ISF and THX certified. Has anyone here used him before and what are your impressions?



Here's a good thread to read reviews on pro calibrators....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=712929


----------



## AtDaBeach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Collins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also in Mobile, Al. and am interested in a calibrator.
> 
> 
> AtDaBeach keep me in your loop please. Who is the calibrator you found in our area? Is it Gene McCollum?
> 
> 
> Doc



Gregg Loewen


Ray, I booked with him, might be march or earlier.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Oh before I make this comment below I do know what the Title & Topic is of this Thread.


Just a quick comment on having Custom Video performed.

I did have that done and the fellow had all the equipment and was Trained.

But honestly the picture in some ways was not better.

The Blacks as an example were better before he did the adjustments.


So, just saying there are instances where you might not get some Awesome improvement in your Picture.


Just don't let yourself get all Hyped-Up expecting some *WOW & Pop* over what you have.


That is assumong your picture has not been Messed-Up by someone.


No Slamming anyone in this Post just simply letting Members know what can happen.


Terry


----------



## umr

I guarantee my work and regularly correct others. My audio and video work is of exceptional quality. I also travel to many areas.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/21506118
> 
> 
> How much do they charge for a single input then?



I don't understand the discussion of "per input" at all... that's "old tapes" from the analog video days. In the age of digital video, digital inputs rarely require any special or unique calibration. As long as the disc player or satellite box have the right settings, there's no value in separate calibrations for different digital inputs. If there are analog video components (tape machines, laserdisc, etc.)... yes, custom calibration for those may be appropriate.


Today, the issues are primarily what controls the TV has and whether the owner wants 3D calibration or not. My base fee is for 2D grayscale calibration including checking and copying the calibration settings to different inputs (if needed) and copying the results to different resolutions if the TV or projector has different memories for each resolution. I then add $50 per hour for 2D CMS, 3D grayscale, and 3D CMS. The customer can have as many or as few of those options as they like. The "per hour" fee is fair to everybody as customers only pay for the time it takes. If the CMS cal only requires adjustments to 2 or 3 colors (rather than all 6), the customer isn't paying for more than they need. If the customer doesn't want 3D calibration they aren't paying for it. Nothing you do re. 2D calibration has anything to do with 3D calibration... 3D calibration is a completely separate calibration task, almost like calibrating a second TV.


What calibrators charge has much to do with their overhead, cost of living in their area, and whether they are traveling or calibrating locally. Someone in a higher cost of living area is likely to pay more for calibration than someone from a lower cost of living area. A calibrator who uses a $10,000+ meter is likely to charge a bit more than a calibrator who uses an $800 meter (at least to my way of thinking). If the customer isn't interested in paying a little more for a calibration using an expensive, well-maintained instrument, so be it. The customer can select from whatever options are available in their area. Nobody is twisting anybody's arm. There are a lot of enthusiasts who aren't willing to spend 100 or more hours learning calibration and calibration software plus spending $250+ on a meter that will have to be replaced in 3 or 4 years plus practicing and making mistakes many times before getting it right. For them, the value in pro calibration is having it done without the effort and expense on their part. Not everybody values their time the same way. If you value your time at $10 per hour, the 100 or more hours you put in to learning calibration and calibration software is "worth" $1000. If you value your time at $30 an hour (pretty minimal for a professional who earns $100 per hour or more), then you're looking at value of $3000 for the investment in time. If you put $0 per hour value on your time, it sure makes DIY look like a good deal.


I do not intend for this post to generate on-going discussion of fees or DIY vs. pro. This isn't the right thread for that. But there were some points in this thread that I thought needed some comment.


----------



## lanthanidedude

looking for someone to calibrate my Panasonic TC-P54Z1


i live in orange county/ irvine


please pm me


----------



## D-Nice

Due to a last minute cancellation, I now have an available calibration appointment on Monday (1/23) in the SoCal area. If you would like to get your display calibrated, please PM me.


----------



## 1python1

i have a tc-p50st30 and was wondering if after my initial 100 hours

break in..should i spend the money to get it calibrated or use the SPEARS and MUNSIL disc i have? the guy wants 375.00 to calibrate my tv. and if i do get it pro cal'ed is it going to need it again after 1000 hours? and finally...will i notice a huge difference in PQ? thanks in advance


----------



## khandof

I bought a Panasonic P55VT30 (Store Model) a few months ago. I live in Northern Va, metro DC. Looking to have it calibrated. I need some techs to hit me up with some prices and a reason why I shouldn't go with Best Buy.


Thanks In Advance...


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khandof* /forum/post/21532352
> 
> 
> I bought a Panasonic P55VT30 (Store Model) a few months ago. I live in Northern Va, metro DC. Looking to have it calibrated. I need some techs to hit me up with some prices and a reason why I shouldn't go with Best Buy.
> 
> 
> Thanks In Advance...



Here is an article I just read today and it will explain why a best buy cal is not really something one would want.
http://www.tlvexp.ca/2011/12/hit-and...-by-shootings/


----------



## khandof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes* /forum/post/21532374
> 
> 
> Here is an article I just read today and it will explain why a best buy cal is not really something one would want.
> http://www.tlvexp.ca/2011/12/hit-and...-by-shootings/



Very Good Read!!!


Thanks!!!


Now all I need is a Calibration Technician located in my area...


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes* /forum/post/21532374
> 
> 
> Here is an article I just read today and it will explain why a best buy cal is not really something one would want.
> http://www.tlvexp.ca/2011/12/hit-and...-by-shootings/



+1; furthermore, this assumes the 'answer' is even correct at all with the BB cal.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khandof* /forum/post/21535280
> 
> 
> Very Good Read!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Now all I need is a Calibration Technician located in my area...



Not sure were you are located....but this should help

THX CALIBRATORS 


Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## 703

 BullsEye Calibration - serving Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## menace2society

Anyone in the Milwaukee Wisconsin area?


TIA: Menace


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menace2society* /forum/post/21553775
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Milwaukee Wisconsin area?
> 
> 
> TIA: Menace



I'll be in Wausau but not until May.


----------



## menace2society




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/21553787
> 
> 
> I'll be in Wausau but not until May.



That should work. PM me contact info please.


----------



## riosrancho

I am looking for a calibrator in the Tucson, AZ area for two Pio Elite's. Let me know if anyone will be in town soon! Thx!


Mark


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riosrancho* /forum/post/21555248
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in the Tucson, AZ area for two Pio Elite's. Let me know if anyone will be in town soon! Thx!
> 
> 
> Mark



Lee Gallagher

Michael Hamilton

Frank Kondilis


Check this LIST for their contact info



.


----------



## D-Nice

PM sent.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riosrancho* /forum/post/21555248
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in the Tucson, AZ area for two Pio Elite's. Let me know if anyone will be in town soon! Thx!
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## jomama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice* /forum/post/21527204
> 
> 
> Due to a last minute cancellation, I now have an available calibration appointment on Monday (1/23) in the SoCal area. If you would like to get your display calibrated, please PM me.



wow...i guess i'm a week late to this thread. my bro in nyc got his vt25 (along with his pioneer sc-35) calibrated by you a while ago and has been very pleased. i'm in orange county, ca, and looking to get my tv calibrated. any idea when you'll be back out this way, assuming you've left already?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jomama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> wow...i guess i'm a week late to this thread. my bro in nyc got his vt25 (along with his pioneer sc-35) calibrated by you a while ago and has been very pleased. i'm in orange county, ca, and looking to get my tv calibrated. any idea when you'll be back out this way, assuming you've left already?



First week of March







PM sent.


----------



## crunchyfrogs

Per the ISF website I locate and email my closest available:



"Inquiring as to whether you offer ISF calibration. I live in blahblah" (I am in Iowa)


I get:


"We can provide Reference calibration service but not actively pursuing new "ISF" certification business. Tell me more about your need or request."


Wth is reference calibration service? I am asking for ISF? Why are you on an ISF website offering that service then? Not too impressed right off the bat.


Not sure what to respond...if I do.


----------



## Rayjr

^^^

Maybe this will be a little more help.

THX CALIBRATORS 


Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I am looking for someone to calibrate my LG 42LK450, preferably as soon as possible. I live in Hillsborough, NJ (08844).


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riosrancho* /forum/post/21555248
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator in the Tucson, AZ area for two Pio Elite's. Let me know if anyone will be in town soon! Thx!
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/21555294
> 
> 
> Lee Gallagher
> 
> Michael Hamilton
> 
> Frank Kondilis
> 
> 
> Check this LIST for their contact info
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey riosrancho, same here...I'm in Glendale, AZ, and I couldn't remember the name until "turbe" posted a reply. Lee Gallagher is the guy that I remember in another thread that is a top calibrator. I just broke the 300hr barrier on my 55VT30 (that I purchased in November). So I'll be going to him. He has his own website.


----------



## usrsld

I'm looking for a calibrator Summerville, SC (29483) for my new Samsung PN64D7000. Any recommendations?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usrsld* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibrator Summerville, SC (29483) for my new Samsung PN64D7000. Any recommendations?



PM sent.


----------



## M5Rahul

Anyone in Denver, Colorado ?


It's going to be one of these two :


Sony XBR-55HX929


Or,


Panasonic TC-P65VT30



Thanks!!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M5Rahul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in Denver, Colorado ?
> 
> 
> It's going to be one of these two :
> 
> 
> Sony XBR-55HX929
> 
> 
> Or,
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P65VT30
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



PM Doug Blackburn as he handles your area.


----------



## Doug Blackburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M5Rahul* /forum/post/21595437
> 
> 
> Anyone in Denver, Colorado ?
> 
> 
> It's going to be one of these two :
> 
> 
> Sony XBR-55HX929
> 
> 
> Or,
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P65VT30
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



PM sent


----------



## srk674

I just ordered a Sony XBR 55HX929. I am looking for a professional calibrator in Chicago South west suburbs.


----------



## Lee Gallagher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaramill* /forum/post/21592209
> 
> 
> Hey riosrancho, same here...I'm in Glendale, AZ, and I couldn't remember the name until "turbe" posted a reply. Lee Gallagher is the guy that I remember in another thread that is a top calibrator. I just broke the 300hr barrier on my 55VT30 (that I purchased in November). So I'll be going to him. He has his own website.



Yes. I regularly service Glendale, as well as, Tucson and I have extensive experience calibrating each of your displays.


Feel free to give me a call, email me or contact me through my website's contact page.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/21592195
> 
> 
> I am looking for someone to calibrate my LG 42LK450, preferably as soon as possible. I live in Hillsborough, NJ (08844).



Does anyone here know whether Ed Johnson has a screen name on AVS? I am trying to schedule an appointment with him for my LG but haven't gotten a response since last Thursday. I have tried both his e-mail and phone.


----------



## turbe

I'll contact him and let him know


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe* /forum/post/21611382
> 
> 
> I'll contact him and let him know



thanks


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Gallagher* /forum/post/21608999
> 
> 
> Yes. I regularly service Glendale, as well as, Tucson and I have extensive experience calibrating each of your displays.
> 
> 
> Feel free to give me a call, email me or contact me through my website's contact page.



Thanks Lee! Will be giving you a call.


----------



## Komm

Who is coming to Dallas and when? Need help with an Epson 9700UB...thanks!!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Komm* /forum/post/21613452
> 
> 
> Who is coming to Dallas and when? Need help with an Epson 9700UB...thanks!!



I will be in your area in April and also offer audio calibration to bring all of your home theater up to the best it can be. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## chess

any in maryland.... particular in southern maryland ?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any in maryland.... particular in southern maryland ?



I will be there early next month. PM me for details.


----------



## tribby2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menace2society* /forum/post/21553775
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Milwaukee Wisconsin area?
> 
> TIA: Menace





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/21553787
> 
> 
> I'll be in Wausau but not until May.



Buzz,

You can stop by my place on your way back from Milwaukee.

Please PM me with contact and schedule info.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tribby2001* /forum/post/21620436
> 
> 
> Buzz,
> 
> You can stop by my place on your way back from Milwaukee.
> 
> Please PM me with contact and schedule info.



PM sent.


----------



## MrVizio

I tried searching this thread, but couldn't find anything definitive. I'm wanting to get a 65gt30 calibrated. I live in Las Vegas, NV. Can anyone share some recommendations or steer me in the right direction?


I saw the name David Abrams mentioned a few times. But it looks like he does tours or something. Sorry, I'm new at this.


Thanks


----------



## David Abrams

Hi MrVizio,


You are correct! We do tours from time to time and our next trip to Las Vegas will be in mid April. If you are interested in having your display calibrated then please email me your system and contact details and we'll get you on the list.([email protected])


Best,


Dave


----------



## Michael Osadciw

A new tour has been set for my THX/ISF Video System Calibrations in Ontario. The dates will be between *February 17-20*. I have a few spaces left available; please contact me to see if I will be around your area during those times.


Areas covered:


1. THX/ISF Video calibration in *OTTAWA*. This will be the main area of work.


2. Video Calibrations in Ontario along *Hwy 401*: from *Oshawa* to *Kingston* to *Cornwall* & *Lancaster*


I will accomodate areas further from this path if the time schedule permits.


All video calibrations are done with the industry reference Konica-Minolta CS-1000A spectroradiometer and a 3D signal pattern generator for 3D video calibrations.


To reserve a space on this tour, you can PM me on this site, email me by clicking on my signature below, or call me at 905.730.5996.


Cheers to great looking video!


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have a couple of tours planned for March, including Texas-Oklahoma-Kansas early in the month and Iowa-Minnesota-Wisconsin-Chicago at the end of March.


If anyone is interested in scheduling with me, you can contact me a 314-226-1705 or via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


March-April 2012


March 1-2 - Houston, TX area


March 3 - San Antonio, TX area


March 4-5 - Austin, TX area


March 6-8 - Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area


March 9-10 - Oklahoma City & Tulsa, OK areas


March 11-13 - Lawrence, KS & Kansas City, Jefferson City, Columbia, MO areas



March 27 - eastern/central Iowa


March 28-29 - Rochester and Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN area


March 30-31 - Madison and Milwaukee, WI


April 1-3 - Chicago, IL area


----------



## cxg331

Can anyone recommend a calibrator in Central NJ?


The rub is that I am currently in grad school full-time, and cannot necessarily afford a $300-400 calibration. I'd like to avoid going over $200, and want to avoid Best Buy (per advice here). Anyone running specials? Or amateurs/aspiring professionals who need practice for a reasonable rate?


Thanks!


Btw, LN40D630


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cxg331* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a calibrator in Central NJ?
> 
> 
> The rub is that I am currently in grad school full-time, and cannot necessarily afford a $300-400 calibration. I'd like to avoid going over $200, and want to avoid Best Buy (per advice here). Anyone running specials? Or amateurs/aspiring professionals who need practice for a reasonable rate?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Btw, LN40D630



PM sent.


----------



## skip61

D-Nice, did you get my messages or e-mails ?

JY


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skip61* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D-Nice, did you get my messages or e-mails ?
> 
> JY



No. Please PM me.


----------



## skip61

D-Nice, pm sent


----------



## mljones99

just picked up a Samsung UN55D8000 LED and was wondering if there is anyone in the Charlotte area that does a good job calibrating?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljones99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just picked up a Samsung UN55D8000 LED and was wondering if there is anyone in the Charlotte area that does a good job calibrating?



PM sent.


----------



## elvinps2626

Hi guys I'm new to calibrations so bear with me. I just got a Samsung PN64d8000 I'm thinking to have it calibrated my question is I'm staying in Boston.MA for a month but I'm planing to send my TV to my home county where I plan to use it. The room where I have my TV right now looks more or less the same as the one I have in my country. My question is if someone calibrates my TV and I disconnect the power to my TV because I'm sending it to my country will the setting that the calibrator did will they erase or will it somehow stay saved in the TV. Also In my county the electricity sometimes goes away for a couple of hours if that happens does the setting stays the same or do I have to copy the settings in a paper and do then again when the power comes back on. I live in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic I don't think they have ISF calibrators there or the right equipment to do it over there.


----------



## buzzard767

The calibration will stay saved but write down all the calibration numbers anyway for a backup. It only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## charles0424

Any recommendations for ISF/THX calibrators in the Illinois suburb area? Planning on picking up the Panasonic TC-P55GT30 in the next week or so and would like some information.


Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote

I am local to the St. Louis Metro East area, and I regularly tour to the Chicago area, with my next trip coming at the end of a IA-MN-WI tour scheduled for end-March/early April.


I have lots of experience with Panasonic plasmas, including recent VT/GT models. You can learn more about my background and experience, including customer reports, here. This link also includes my contact info.

http://www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html 


Also, here's some very recent "live" feedback on a VT30 calibration:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21663208 (scroll down for other posts)


I am both ISF- and THX-certified.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charles0424* /forum/post/21667596
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for ISF/THX calibrators in the Illinois suburb area? Planning on picking up the Panasonic TC-P55GT30 in the next week or so and would like some information.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tvegeta

I am in need of a good calibrator in Central California (San Luis Obispo, CA). Any good calibrators service this area? I have a Elite PRO-60X5FD in need of calibration.


----------



## Mr Bob

Be glad to. Contact me by phone or email please -


b


----------



## undecided

Looking for calibrators in the SF Bay Area with experience of the Panasonic xxVT30.


Thanks


----------



## Bucks

Looking for a calibrator around the Jersey Shore. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucks* /forum/post/21682257
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator around the Jersey Shore. Anyone have any recommendations?



PM sent


----------



## elvinps2626

Hey guys I got the Samsung PN59D8000 instead, it will arrive on Feb 29. Im staying in Malden,MA but I'm leaving on the end of March to my country. I know that is better to use the TV for 200-400 hours before calibrating but in my country there is no ISF certified calibrator. Any recommendation for a good ISF calibrator in Boston,MA area


----------



## aa_aa

Looking for a ISF calibrator in the Victoria BC area.


I would like to have my older Samsung HLT6189S (LED DLP) ISF calibrated or wonder if it is even worth it as the set is 3 years old.


Thanks


----------



## anarap

Hi, I just purchased Mits WD-82740 and need calibration for my tv. I can't spend more than 200 as I'm tight on budget. I'm in Herndon, VA. Can anyone PM me with details? Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## jmlewis

I recently had Jeff Meier at AccuCal calibrate my JVC RS-50 and Anthem D2v pre/pro. Based on my experience, I can recommend Jeff without hesitation. He substantially improved the projector (which had been calibrated by someone locally). He increased light output, balanced the color, and increased contrast ratio, leaving me with a significantly better picture than I had before. I'm now getting the very best out of the projector, and therefore my money's worth. He also improved the audio performance and made recommendations for treatments for the room. Highly recommended and absolutely worth the money.

http://www.accucalhd.com/


----------



## D-Nice

Due to a last minute cancellation, I now have one calibration appointment available in the SoCal area. If you would like to take advantage of this cancellation, please send me a PM or email [email protected] .


----------



## Dan0780

What's up guys?


Just got my Samsung PN64D7000. Who is available in the Orlando area to offer calibration on my new TV. I will want to wait for a few hundred hours of use before I get it done but would like to know if anyone is in the area and some pricing.


Thanks,


Dan


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have one (afternoon or evening) appointment slot available in the Dallas area on this coming Monday, March 5.


If interested, contact me (Doug) on 314-226-1705.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan0780* /forum/post/21726958
> 
> 
> What's up guys?
> 
> 
> Just got my Samsung PN64D7000. Who is available in the Orlando area to offer calibration on my new TV. I will want to wait for a few hundred hours of use before I get it done but would like to know if anyone is in the area and some pricing.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dan



Don McLaughlin
http://www.pvcalibrations.com/


----------



## Dtownsound8

Can anyone recommend anyone for the detroit area? Want to get my VT30 calibrated


thanks!


----------



## Chad B

I'm fairly local (3 hrs from Detroit) and will be there Monday. Tuesday would be a possibility.


----------



## domingos38

just bought a new epson 8350 and want to get it calibrated.

also want my audio set up calibrated

any calibrators in florida or are any tours planned to this area?



thanks


----------



## jomama

just had my samsung b8500 calibrated by d-nice. first off, i'm embarrassed to admit how uncalibrated my set was before d-nice put his hands on it. my numbers were off the charts bad! d-nice was able to bring respectability back to the tv. he was super courteous and thorough and spent a good amount of time explaining to me what he was doing. the tv looks considerably improved...not that anyone here has any doubt in d-nice's abilities.


----------



## elvinps2626

Need a good calibrator for my Samsung PN59D8000 for march 5-14 in Boston, Ma.


----------



## klwoods21

Name: Chris Woods


Company: Houston Custom Installers


Email: [email protected] 


Equipment: Laptop computer with CalMan v4, X-rite Spectrophotometer probe, Hubble, Quantum Data 780 Pattern Generator.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just bought a new epson 8350 and want to get it calibrated.
> 
> also want my audio set up calibrated
> 
> any calibrators in florida or are any tours planned to this area?
> 
> 
> thanks



Talk to Donnymac here on AVS, he is a good calibrator and is in FL.


----------



## Dtownsound8

Just some feedback guys...


I had Chad B calibrate my VT30 today and I've been putting in Blurays since he finished up the calibration and I can say it's a very noticible difference.


I loved the picture before but hadn't truly known what I was missing out on until it was calibrated. It really is THAT much better. Would almost venture to say a night and day difference (that's an unintentional play on words being that he stored both a day ISF setting and a night ISF setting). This was definitely well worth it.


He was professional, courteous, and took the time to make sure I fully understood the improvements that were made and how/why they were beneficial.


I would highly recommend to anyone looking for calibration that you contact Chad.


Thanks again!


----------



## umr

I have an opening around NYC on Sunday March 11th if anyone is interested in audio and/or video calibration of their home theater. Please PM me or fill out this form on my website www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## Gotchaa

I will be available for calibrations in the San Francisco Bay Area from 3/19 to 3/24, please PM to book your time.


----------



## daveshouse

Any recommendations for calibrations in Louisville, KY? Thanks!


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daveshouse* /forum/post/21752680
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibrations in Louisville, KY? Thanks!



I'll be calibrating in Florence on Saturday the 10th and could come to Louisville that evening or Sunday.


Let me know.



Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## Spank1

Just bought a Samsung 55D6900WF that I would like to have calibrated. BB offered the service at $250 but I'm not sure they are "experts" at calibration. I would rather give the money to someone who specializes in the field.


I'm in southern MD. 40 miles east of DC. 25 miles south of Annapolis.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spank1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a Samsung 55D6900WF that I would like to have calibrated. BB offered the service at $250 but I'm not sure they are "experts" at calibration. I would rather give the money to someone who specializes in the field.
> 
> 
> I'm in southern MD. 40 miles east of DC. 25 miles south of Annapolis.



PM sent


----------



## anarap

Hi, I'm looking for calibrators in NOVA area for my mits wd82740 tv. Anyone??


----------



## jink

Are there any calibrators in the Pensacola, FL (Northwest FL) region?



I have a Samsung PN64D7000. Would like a day and night calibration, if possible (calibrate during sunset and once sun goes down?).


[EDIT]: I have been contacted by Don @ Precision Video Calibrations ( http://www.pvcalibrations.com/ ). If anyone is in the area, contact him regarding a calibration run!


----------



## dlodi

Looking to get my new Samsung PN64D800 calibrated in Alpharetta, GA, just north of Atlanta. Any ISF Certified Techs in this area?


THanks,


Dave


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlodi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking to get my new Samsung PN64D800 calibrated in Alpharetta, GA, just north of Atlanta. Any ISF Certified Techs in this area?
> 
> 
> THanks,
> 
> 
> Dave



PM sent


----------



## RSTitleExaminer

Hey Guys:


Looking to get my Samsung PN59D7000 calibrated here in the next couple of weeks. I've already logged a good 250 hours + display time. I'm in the Dallas, TX area.


1) Any highly recommended touring calibrators coming this way anytime soon?


Or in lieu of a touring calibrator;


2) Can anyone recommend a local calibrator or company whom they'd recommend?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTitleExaminer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys:
> 
> 
> Looking to get my Samsung PN59D7000 calibrated here in the next couple of weeks. I've already logged a good 250 hours + display time. I'm in the Dallas, TX area.
> 
> 
> 1) Any highly recommended touring calibrators coming this way anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Or in lieu of a touring calibrator;
> 
> 
> 2) Can anyone recommend a local calibrator or company whom they'd recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will be in the area in April. It will be worth the wait.










Fill out this form if you want me to drop by. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## Motonut

Is there a general amount of time/hours you should have on your display before having it calibrated? I have the Sharp lc 70le735u


Thanks


----------



## umr

I will be in Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas in mid April. Please use the form below if you wish for me to work on your home theater's audio and/or video.
www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## sjanderson

Looking to fit into someone's tour schedule end of April/early May. I'm in south central PA - 1.5 hours north of Baltimore...1.5 hours west of Philly. I own an Elite Pro-60X5FD.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjanderson* /forum/post/21829363
> 
> 
> Looking to fit into someone's tour schedule end of April/early May. I'm in south central PA - 1.5 hours north of Baltimore...1.5 hours west of Philly. I own an Elite Pro-60X5FD.



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Glenee

Any of the Calibrators going to be in the Oklahoma City Area in the next few months April thru August, 2012 ? I have a Sharp Elite 70X5 I was wanting to get done.

Thanks


----------



## DiabloZoe

Anybody in Vegas?


----------



## GaresTaylan

Southwest Ohio here. Anyone in the area?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glenee* /forum/post/21842605
> 
> 
> Any of the Calibrators going to be in the Oklahoma City Area in the next few months April thru August, 2012 ? I have a Sharp Elite 70X5 I was wanting to get done.
> 
> Thanks



PM sent


----------



## splashjon

Just got the Sharp LC-70LE745U and would like to get it calibrated. I'm in Baltimore, MD. Anyone have recommendations for someone please PM me.


----------



## Suzook

Kevin Miller will be in Orlando FL from May 3 to May 6 offering calibrations for anyone interested. Please PM for more information. Need a minimum of 6 calibrations and spaces should go quick


----------



## jmalto

I just want to throw a quick plug out for Chad B. He fit me into his already tight schedule and did a calibration on my Sony HW30. Chad was very professional, friendly, and took his time explaining everything he was doing and answering a lot of my dumb questions along the way










Based on the overall experience and price he charged I would highly recommend him.


----------



## neo22

Anyone going to be in Dallas Tx anytime soon? I have a krp-500m that has red tint and needs full isf!


Thanks


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in the Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale and Miami areas this weekend April 14-16 for anyone requiring a calibration


----------



## Chad B

I have time slots available for the Philadelphia and Trenton NJ area on April 26-27.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kevin Miller will be in Orlando FL from May 3 to May 6 offering calibrations for anyone interested. Please PM for more information. Need a minimum of 6 calibrations and spaces should go quick



Just a reminder everyone that Kevin Miller is.coming to Central Florida. If you are considering please pm me asap


----------



## Niko22

I purchased a Sony HX929 that I'm looking to get calibrated. I happen to live in central Vermont. Is anyone is planning a north east tour this summer/fall?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Niko22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased a Sony HX929 that I'm looking to get calibrated. I happen to live in central Vermont. Is anyone is planning a north east tour this summer/fall?



I can possibly be there in June depending on how far north it is.


----------



## RC51TofuMan

Looking for Calibration for 3 TV's

- Panasonic VT25 TC P250VT25

- Sony Bravia KDL 52EX700

- Samsung 8000 (soon to be purchased)


Any recommendations?

Please PM me


thanks,



Ty


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RC51TofuMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for Calibration for 3 TV's
> 
> - Panasonic VT25 TC P250VT25
> 
> - Sony Bravia KDL 52EX700
> 
> - Samsung 8000 (soon to be purchased)
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Please PM me
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Ty



Where r u located


----------



## RC51TofuMan

Woodbury Community


Jeffrey/ Bryan


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RC51TofuMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Woodbury Community
> 
> 
> Jeffrey/ Bryan



I meant city state


----------



## RC51TofuMan

Irvine, california


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RC51TofuMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Irvine, california



Don't know any on the west coast but Kevin Miller and d-nice do travel to the wc


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RC51TofuMan* /forum/post/21910920
> 
> 
> Looking for Calibration for 3 TV's
> 
> - Panasonic VT25 TC P250VT25
> 
> - Sony Bravia KDL 52EX700
> 
> - Samsung 8000 (soon to be purchased)
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Please PM me
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ty



Here is a list that may help you out:

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## RC51TofuMan

Rayjr.

thanks much...


----------



## cx3gma

I am in Staten Island, New York. Looking for info on BenQ w6000 isf calibration.


----------



## RSTitleExaminer

Hello folks:


Well, due to unfortunate circumstances, and after a month of waiting, I had to cancel my professional calibration for the end of April.


I'm looking to get my Samsung PN59D7000 calibrated, and I want it done ASA-F'n-P, as in within the next couple of weeks (literally, waiting longer than that is an impossibility.)


I'm looking for a touring calibrator, or a highly-recommended local calibrator in the Dallas, TX area.


Thanks.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTitleExaminer* /forum/post/21918681
> 
> 
> Hello folks:
> 
> 
> Well, due to unfortunate circumstances, and after a month of waiting, I had to cancel my professional calibration for the end of April.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get my Samsung PN59D7000 calibrated, and I want it done ASA-F'n-P, as in within the next couple of weeks (literally, waiting longer than that is an impossibility.)
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a touring calibrator, or a highly-recommended local calibrator in the Dallas, TX area.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Um.. next couple of week is the End of April..


----------



## RSTitleExaminer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes* /forum/post/21918979
> 
> 
> Um.. next couple of week is the End of April..



Um...yes, I know that. That's when I was told the appointment would happen, but the calibrator won't be making the trip, thus my posting here, but, no worries, I've already booked someone for this Saturday.


Thanks very much.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cx3gma* /forum/post/21918201
> 
> 
> I am in Staten Island, New York. Looking for info on BenQ w6000 isf calibration.



I could make it at the end of this month.


----------



## crankbait

Still looking for a calibrator for northern Illinois, Panny GT30.


----------



## devious996TT

Any reputable calibrators in the Toronto, Ontario area for a Sharp 80" 844?


----------



## andjayik

devious996TT i just pm u!!


----------



## RSTitleExaminer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo22* /forum/post/21883210
> 
> 
> Anyone going to be in Dallas Tx anytime soon? I have a krp-500m that has red tint and needs full isf!
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hey neo: I just posted a review for Don Krasen, President of Krystal Clear Audio - Video in Dallas, TX. He did a great job. Highly recommend him.


----------



## Shagwell

Looking for a calibrator in Northern nj....


PM me.


----------



## tigger1612

Anyone near South Jersey? 20 mins outside Philly. I have a new JVC RS55 that needs calibration. Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigger1612* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone near South Jersey? 20 mins outside Philly. I have a new JVC RS55 that needs calibration. Thanks.



I will be there in June.

www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm


----------



## jmamhd

Panasonic P60ST50 in Syracuse, NY looking for a reputable calibrator. I see in another forum Marcus Lebeau listed as servicing this area. Anyone deal with him?


Any calibrators in Syracuse available? Chad B - are you touring just in the NY city area?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmamhd* /forum/post/21984683
> 
> 
> Panasonic P60ST50 in Syracuse, NY looking for a reputable calibrator. I see in another forum Marcus Lebeau listed as servicing this area. Anyone deal with him?
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in Syracuse available? Chad B - are you touring just in the NY city area?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes, unfortunately it was just NYC and Long Island.


----------



## jmamhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/21985647
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately it was just NYC and Long Island.



Thanks anyway Chad B


Anyone with advice on Syracuse calibrator??


----------



## nixhex03

is there anyone present and/or touring the Chicago area in the near future. Possibly some time in June?


I have a 50" Panasonic GT50

Please PM me.


----------



## stevebmg

I live in Charlotte, NC and have a 55" Samsung (LN52A550P3FXZA) and had it calibrated by best buy right after I purchased it. I was never totally happy with the picture quality, especially the blacks, an I am considering new tv. Wondering if Calibration by a real PRO would help that much or is my tv just old compared to what is out now. I bought thinking is was 120hz but it is only 60hz. See below for other specs.


Display Type LCD TV

Diagonal Screen Size 52 in

Viewable Size 52 in

Aspect Ratio 16:9

Max Resolution 1920 x 1080

Contrast Ratio 30,000:1

Brightness 500 cd/m2

Response Time 5 ms


----------



## Smackrabbit

I live and work in the Portland, OR area and while most of my calibration focus is geared towards providing more accurate reviews for my readers, I am available to do calibrations in the area. Additional details can be found at http://referencehometheater.com/ .


----------



## Dem1K

Hey guys, I'm thinking of having my new LG 55LM7600 calibrated as I'm very new to this, and I live in Manhattan (SoHo area). I also picked up a Yamaha YSP-2200 that I'm considering having calibrated as well. Any recommendations? Or, PM me if you are interested so we can talk.


Thanks,


`John


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nixhex03* /forum/post/21989081
> 
> 
> is there anyone present and/or touring the Chicago area in the near future. Possibly some time in June?
> 
> 
> I have a 50" Panasonic GT50
> 
> Please PM me.



PM sent



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## jakeneff

Doug Blackburn informed me he is moving, which leaves quite a dearth in Colorado. I don't know anyone else locally I can trust.


Any suggestions for the Denver area? I have a Panasonic TCP-58V10 that I never got professionally calibrated.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakeneff* /forum/post/21996939
> 
> 
> Doug Blackburn informed me he is moving, which leaves quite a dearth in Colorado. I don't know anyone else locally I can trust.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for the Denver area? I have a Panasonic TCP-58V10 that I never got professionally calibrated.



G. Alan Brown at Cinema Quest inc . - THX & ISF certified calibrator.


----------



## jmamhd

Still looking for a calibrator in upstate NY (Syracuse). 60ST50. This beast needs some help - a nice picture has to be in there somewhere - i cant get it dialed in! With the Disney WOW disc, I cant get the WTW even close to ideal....need a calibrator.


----------



## jakeneff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/21998879
> 
> 
> G. Alan Brown at Cinema Quest inc . - THX & ISF certified calibrator.



That's odd. I called Cinema Quest, and they tried to refer me to Doug Blackburn before I told them he's moving. Now I'm really confused.


Edit: I called again. I guess it was Alan Brown I spoke with at Cinema Quest. Apparently, he decided a while back that from now on he can only afford to do calibrations on his own customers' displays. So Doug and Alan are both a no-go.


Has anyone in the Denver area ever had any experience with a calibration by ListenUp?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Well, I am not too far in Kansas.


----------



## rogo

I'm curious if anyone has a summertime tour for the SF Bay Area. Things should be set up and ready here by then.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

I'm going to be moving there this summer from Colorado. Can't setup any appointment dates yet, as we don't know exactly when the move will happen yet (have to sell the house here and find something there), but we are coming. If you don't get what you need elsewhere, keep me in mind.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rogo* /forum/post/22030986
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has a summertime tour for the SF Bay Area. Things should be set up and ready here by then.



I am here already. Look me up -


b


----------



## bht

Call Robert Busch of Busch Home Theater.

707-573-9170
[email protected]


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Since Doug is leaving Colorado, effectively leaving a hole, I will expand my coverage area to cover east of the Rockies. If anyone is needing a THX calibration, feel free to give me a shout. My calibration equipment list can be accessed via the link in my signature.


----------



## umr

I already travel to CO. I will be there tomorrow for example.


----------



## DJRUDY54

Any recommendations for a calibrator or anyone visiting the Miami, FL area in the next couple of months? I have a Samsung PN59D7000 desperately in need of a calibration. The room is pretty bright and I can't get it to look right.



Thanks,


Rudy


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJRUDY54* /forum/post/22041817
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a calibrator or anyone visiting the Miami, FL area in the next couple of months? I have a Samsung PN59D7000 desperately in need of a calibration. The room is pretty bright and I can't get it to look right.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rudy



Alexander Cuervo - THX Level II Video Calibration

Axiom Programming and Design Partners LLC

12120 SW 97 Terrace

Miami, FL 33186 USA

Tel. 786 8979708


----------



## AJVoye

I am looking for a professional calibrator in the Philadelphia area. I am located in Bucks County just outside Philly.


I recently purchased a 50" GT50 Plasma and looking to get the most out of this great TV.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJVoye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a professional calibrator in the Philadelphia area. I am located in Bucks County just outside Philly.
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 50" GT50 Plasma and looking to get the most out of this great TV.



PM sent.


----------



## elbig

Anyone in or will be in the Boston area for a Sharp 80LE844U? Also, how long a break-in period should there be (if any) before calibration.


----------



## Riztnack

Any calibrators in the Wichita,ks area?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riztnack* /forum/post/22066648
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Wichita,ks area?



I'll be there in late June or July, as part of a AR-LA-TX-OK-KS trip. I'm working on scheduling now.


I've sent you some additional info via private message.


----------



## jp0213x

Any calibrators for the Boston Area?


----------



## Quinten15

Hi I am about to buy a Pioneer Elite Kuro 151 and I want it to look its best. Any calibrators in Virginia?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quinten15* /forum/post/22069836
> 
> 
> Hi I am about to buy a Pioneer Elite Kuro 151 and I want it to look its best. Any calibrators in Virginia?



Hi, you may want to check the Calibrator's List HERE 


Several touring Calibrators cover that are as well, Chad Billheimer, D-Nice, Jeff Meier, Gregg Loewen etc.


.


----------



## buzzard767

Tom Huffman calibrates the Washington DC VA suburbs if that includes your location:

http://www.displaycalibrationonline.com/index.asp


----------



## turbe

My understanding is Tom no longer does paid field calibrations unless there is a need for him to test something. But, he might as well check with him as well.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quinten15* /forum/post/22069836
> 
> 
> Hi I am about to buy a Pioneer Elite Kuro 151 and I want it to look its best. Any calibrators in Virginia?



I have relatives there and go there very often.


----------



## alleybj

Anyone in Atlanta? Thanks


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quinten15* /forum/post/22069836
> 
> 
> Hi I am about to buy a Pioneer Elite Kuro 151 and I want it to look its best. Any calibrators in Virginia?



I will be there next weekend. PM sent.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleybj* /forum/post/22070622
> 
> 
> Anyone in Atlanta? Thanks



PM sent.


----------



## gostan

I just mounted a 65VT50 that should be ready for calibration in July. I am located just west of Boston. Thx.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gostan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just mounted a 65VT50 that should be ready for calibration in July. I am located just west of Boston. Thx.



PM sent.


----------



## IrishLord82

I'm looking for an ISF certified calibrator for a Mits 92840 in So CA. Must have experience with this model. I am located in Pasadena. Thanks.


----------



## Coyotes

You might look up Dave Abrams.

He's excellent and does a lot of studio work.


----------



## Monitorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IrishLord82* /forum/post/22074904
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an ISF certified calibrator for a Mits 92840 in So CA. Must have experience with this model. I am located in Pasadena. Thanks.



Hi IrishLord82,


I jsut sent you a PM.


----------



## IrishLord82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coyotes* /forum/post/22075478
> 
> 
> You might look up Dave Abrams.
> 
> He's excellent and does a lot of studio work.



Where's he located? Any contact info? Thanks.


----------



## fulhamx5

thank u


----------



## cvg993

Just purchased a 55VT50 located in North NJ. Close to 287 and 23 intersect.

Suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvg993* /forum/post/22082473
> 
> 
> Just purchased a 55VT50 located in North NJ. Close to 287 and 23 intersect.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



PM Sent.


----------



## jmamhd

I am still trying to get a good calibrator in the Syracuse, NY area. I see on the calibration list the following 2 guys. Has anyone had any experience with either or can provide feedback (pm me if better)?


Gary Mollura or David Hancock


Thanks!


----------



## scooper750

I just left Syracuse a few days ago. I could have taken care of you...


----------



## jmamhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scooper750* /forum/post/22083970
> 
> 
> I just left Syracuse a few days ago. I could have taken care of you...



Thanks anyways scooper750.


----------



## Quinten15

I'm trying to get my pioneer elite kuro 151 calibrated sometime between Friday and Sunday this weekend. I'm in the Virginia area. Any calibrators available?


----------



## Quinten15

Are you going to be in VA this weekend?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quinten15* /forum/post/22086392
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get my pioneer elite kuro 151 calibrated sometime between Friday and Sunday this weekend. I'm in the Virginia area. Any calibrators available?



PM sent



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Monitorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvg993* /forum/post/22082473
> 
> 
> Just purchased a 55VT50 located in North NJ. Close to 287 and 23 intersect.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi cvg993,


I just sent you a PM. I am located right across the Hudson.


----------



## Quinten15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B* /forum/post/22069962
> 
> 
> I have relatives there and go there very often.




Are you going to be in Virginia this weekend?


----------



## Chad B

Not this weekend. I'm in Atlanta heading back from Florida.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IrishLord82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an ISF certified calibrator for a Mits 92840 in So CA. Must have experience with this model. I am located in Pasadena. Thanks.



Hi IrishLord82!,


Our headquarters is in Los Angeles and regularly service your area! In fact, I have a feeling we have already been talking.







. If not though, you can reach me at [email protected] .


Good Pictures!


Dave


----------



## donnymac51

I will be in the areas between West Palm Beach and Miami this coming weekend, June 9-10 and have a couple of openings. Contact me ASAP for an appointment.


----------



## h2c

My Name is Cédric Louis. I am ISF certified and I provide calibration services for all types of displays in France, Sud-ouest.


Equipment :


-Calman V5 and ChromaPure software, Klein K10-A colorimeter, and x-rite I1pro 2 spectro


-Accupel HDG 5000 Test Pattern Generator, Spectracal DPG-1400



My website : http://www.home-cinema-conseil.com/ 


Cédric


----------



## mpalmieri1203

Can anyone suggest someone in the Fishkill! NY region?


----------



## umr

I can be there June 14th.


My pricing info is here.

www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm


----------



## Monitorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpalmieri1203*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400#post_22110168
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest someone in the Fishkill! NY region?



Hi mpalmieri1203,


I am here in NY and will be coming up to the Poughkeepsie in a few weeks. I will send you a PM with pricing. Thx!


----------



## golffnutt

Looking for someone to calibrate my Mitsubishi HC3800 projector. I live in Chattanooga, TN. Thank you.


----------



## jmamhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monitorman*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22112501
> 
> 
> Hi mpalmieri1203,
> 
> I am here in NY and will be coming up to the Poughkeepsie in a few weeks. I will send you a PM with pricing. Thx!




Kevin - if you come to Syracuse ever..PM me. Thanks


----------



## Monitorman

Hi jmamhd,


I replied to your PM. I would come up your way if we can find a few more interested parties along the way. That would be anywhere from NYC on up to Syracuse. I have a job for an old client coming up in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## skip61

D-Nice, any news of when you are coming to Montreal ?


----------



## D-Nice

End of July. In the future, please do not use this thread for these types of questions. Please use the email address I provided you.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skip61*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22124816
> 
> 
> D-Nice, any news of when you are coming to Montreal ?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22113258
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my Mitsubishi HC3800 projector. I live in Chattanooga, TN. Thank you.



I'm going to be in your general area later this summer. I sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## keithishere

Pm me if anyone coming to MD before July 4.

















thx


----------



## Famouss

Are there any calibrators within reach of me? I am located in South Texas and planning on getting a vt50 within the week.


----------



## umr

I will be in TX in October and have had excellent results with the VT50. To get on my list go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## D-Nice

I will be there in August. Please PM me for details.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Famouss*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22132712
> 
> 
> Are there any calibrators within reach of me? I am located in South Texas and planning on getting a vt50 within the week.


----------



## KooSoul

want to get some quote on 9G Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD calibration in Markham (Toronto) Canada area, and do pro calibrator calibrate settings for HTPC? because that's what I use 90% of the time to view my movies D-Nice are you coming to Toronto GTA area this summer?


----------



## Shady12

Any calibrators in the West Texas area or who will be coming through?


----------



## chadwik

Looking for calibration in downtown San Diego.. DNice I sent you a PM a day or two back, but haven't received a response yet.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadwik*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22152859
> 
> 
> Looking for calibration in downtown San Diego.. DNice I sent you a PM a day or two back, but haven't received a response yet.


Check your PM box


----------



## alex179

Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex179*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22155026
> 
> 
> I'd like a quote for a calibration on a 65" VT50. I'm located in Northeast Philadelphia, zip code 19154. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jink

I would love a quote for a PN64D7000 in the Pensacola, FL area. Zip 32503.


DAY/NIGHT calibration.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jink*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22163825
> 
> 
> I would love a quote for a PN64D7000 in the Pensacola, FL area. Zip 32503.
> 
> DAY/NIGHT calibration.



PM sent.


----------



## jrdrennan

Any calibrators in the Bowling Green KY or Nashville area?


----------



## umr

I will be in Nashville in October.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available on the Florida panhandle in the areas between Tallahassee and Pensacola July 21-22.


----------



## jarias2311

I'd like a quote for a calibration on a Panasonic 55" VT50. I'm located in Northern Virginia, zip code 22310. Thanks!


Also, D-Nice I sent you two PMs tonight. Respond when you can. Would love to get a quote from you as well.


----------



## D-Nice

I will as soon as I can access a laptop. Gotta love the crippled AVS on tapatalk.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarias2311*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22167185
> 
> 
> I'd like a quote for a calibration on a Panasonic 55" VT50. I'm located in Northern Virginia, zip code 22310. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, D-Nice I sent you two PMs tonight. Respond when you can. Would love to get a quote from you as well.


----------



## wtxgringo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shady12*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2440_40#post_22140918
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the West Texas area or who will be coming through?


also looking for a calibrator in the lubbock to midland-odessa corridor! contacted a guy from lionav out of st louis that comes to tx next month but this far west is really out of his way & too expensive for me.


----------



## DroptheRemote

The following is my current tour schedule for July:


July 2012


Thursday, July 5 – Nashville, TN area

Friday, July 6 – Charlotte, NC area

Saturday, July 7 – Greensboro, NC area

Sunday, July 8 – Knoxville, TN area


Wednesday, July 18 – Memphis, TN area

Thursday, July 19 – Houston, TX area

Friday, July 20 – Houston, TX area

Saturday, July 21 – Austin, TX area

Sunday, July 22 – Austin, TX area

Monday, July 23 – Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area

Tuesday, July 24 – Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area

Wednesday, July 25 – Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK areas

Thursday, July 26 – Wichita, KS area

Friday, July 27 – Kansas City area

Saturday, July 28 – Kansas City area

Sunday, July 29 – Kansas City area


----------



## Shady12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtxgringo*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22172422
> 
> 
> also looking for a calibrator in the lubbock to midland-odessa corridor! contacted a guy from lionav out of st louis that comes to tx next month but this far west is really out of his way & too expensive for me.



I think my only option might be taking a chance with Best Buy. :-/


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shady12*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22174712
> 
> 
> I think my only option might be taking a chance with Best Buy. :-/



or you could buy the necessary equipment and learn how to do it yourself... compared to BB, that might be a better option


----------



## DroptheRemote

shady and wtxgringo,


I just want to clarify that I'm prepared to travel to your areas, but normally I would need to have three customers in the same general area to keep the standard travel fee. If you are both interested, I'd only need to increase that travel fee nominally. Feel free to make contact again and we can discuss this in more detail.


I really don't mind the travel, it's more about the additional cost entailed. Also, as I've recently set my travel schedule for my Texas trip for July, so I'd need to rejigger that, but again that is probably doable and I'm prepared to give it a shot if you are both interested. But if that's going to happen, we need to talk soon.


Feel free to give me a call on 314-226-1705 or by eMail via "doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com".


----------



## tigger1612

Any calibrators near South Jersey or a tour? Looking to get my JVC RS55 projector calibrated.


----------



## umr

I will be there in September. Please go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm for more information.


----------



## D6500Ken

I have an available opening in the St. Louis area on Saturday, July 28 and in the Kansas City area on Sunday, July 29th.


Please send an e-mail to [email protected] if you are interested.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Monitorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2430#post_22190682
> 
> 
> Any calibrators near South Jersey or a tour? Looking to get my JVC RS55 projector calibrated.



Hi tigger,


I get down your way regularly. I am coming down on Tues July 17 to do a JVC projector. I will send you a PM.


----------



## HenDokuYaku

Looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles area to calibrate a 60es8000.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Check out Rayjr. He's a member of this forum, is based in Palmdale, and is a heck of a good guy.


----------



## David Abrams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HenDokuYaku*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2460#post_22198847
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles area to calibrate a 60es8000.


*Hi HenDokuYaku,*


Ray is excellent, but if he can't get to you in time let us know!










All the best,


Dave


----------



## DroptheRemote

First, I wanted to slightly modify my previously posted TX/OK/KS/MO schedule, beginning next week:


Wednesday, July 18 - Houston, TX area

Thursday, July 19 – Houston, TX area

Friday, July 20 – Houston/San Antonio, TX areas

Saturday, July 21 – Austin, TX area

Sunday, July 22 – Austin, TX area

Monday, July 23 – West Texas area

Tuesday, July 24 – Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area

Wednesday, July 25 – Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area

Thursday, July 26 – Oklahoma City, OK area

Friday, July 27 – Kansas City area

Saturday, July 28 – Kansas City area

Sunday, July 29 – Kansas City area


Also, I was fully booked for both my Houston and DFW dates, but received one last-minute cancellation for each city in the past 48 hours. If interested, contact me at 314-226-1705 or by eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com). Austin openings also available.


----------



## LSUMatt1514

Anyone near the Birmingham, AL area?


----------



## LSUMatt1514

Bump...


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LSUMatt1514*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2460#post_22216983
> 
> 
> Anyone near the Birmingham, AL area?


Private message sent.


----------



## donnymac51

I will be available in the MIami/Ft. Lauderdale/ Palm Beach areas July 28-29.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

I will be traveling to Madison, Wisconsin on August 10, and am available for limited engagements of both audio or video calibration on the evening of the 12th or all day on the 13th or 14th of August. I will be available for Des Moines or points along the Hwy 151/ I80 /I35 corridor basically from KC to Madison on the 14th. Contact me if you are interested in a video or audio calibration. Please check my link in the signature for a listing of equipment and qualifications and for contact info.


Thanks

Shawn


----------



## jmamhd

I am still trying to find someone that has a suggestion/reference on a calibrator in the Syracuse, NY area for my 60GT50. I know of a few posted on the forum lists but would like someones opinion or thumbs up.


Thanks!


----------



## mark143

Anyone traveling to the Philippines? ;-)


----------



## umr

I am starting to book my September trip to Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Iowa, Indiana, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia and Wisconsin. Please drop me a note at www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm if you wish to be on my schedule for this trip.


----------



## DiCecco

Do any of you California calibrators come to the central valley. I live near Visalia,Ca. and just bought an Optoma HD-8600 that has both ISF night and day calibration setup. I am really impressed with the picture it is throwing and would like to have it calibrated to its max.


----------



## umr

I can definitely calibrate it and your audio to the max in December.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am in the SF Bay Area and can get to you sooner, but there would be travel charges. If you're OK on waiting for December, definitely go with UMR, Jeff's excellent and will do a superb job for you.


Mr Bob


----------



## Onkorules

Any calibrators in south Florida getting vt50 8/16


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onkorules*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2460#post_22299675
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in south Florida getting vt50 8/16



PM Sent.


----------



## jwv651

Who is the best calibrator for front projector in Colorado and what does it cost. I would also like to have my audio tweet. Castle Rock, CO Epson 6010, Elite 110" 1.1 cine white, Denon 1712. I also have a Darbee coming next week. I find the sharpness laking on this projector compared to my Mitsubishi HC6500 and it drives me nuts.


----------



## umr

I travel to CO once a year in June. It is very possible your Epson is not as sharp as the Mits. If sharpness is a big concern I would get DLP.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I just wanted to share my touring schedule for the remainder of 2012.


If you're interested, you can contact me on 314-226-1705 or by eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).

*September*


Monday, Sep 17 – Central Iowa

Tuesday, Sep 18 – Minneapolis, MN area

Wednesday, Sep 19 – Minneapolis, MN area

Thursday, Sep 20 – Rochester, MN area

Friday, Sep 21 – Chicago, IL area

Saturday, Sep 22 – Chicago, IL area

Sunday, Sep 23 – Chicago, IL area

Monday, Sep 24 – Madison, WI area

Tuesday, Sep 25 – Milwaukee, WI area

Wednesday, Sep 26 – Detroit, MI area

Thursday, Sep 27 – Detroit, MI area

Friday, Sep 28 – Indianapolis, IN area

Saturday, Sep 29 – Central IL

*October*


TBD

*November-December*


Monday, November 26 – Memphis, TN area

Tuesday, November 27 – Baton Rouge, LA area

Wednesday, November 28 – Houston, TX area

Thursday, November 29 – Houston, TX area

Friday, November 30 – San Antonio, TX area

Saturday, December 1 – Austin, TX area

Sunday, December 2 – Austin, TX area

Monday, December 3 – Austin/Waco, TX area

Tuesday, December 4 – Dallas-Ft. Worth area

Wednesday, December 5 – Dallas-Ft. Worth area

Thursday, December 6 – Oklahoma City/Tulsa OK areas

Friday, December 7 – Wichita, KS areas

Saturday, December 8 – Kansas City, MO

Sunday, December 9 – Kansas City, MO

Monday, December 10 – Kansas City, MO


----------



## umr

I have an opening in the NYC area on Tuesday September 11th in the morning. Please go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to reserve this time.


----------



## JSteel

Is there going to be a calibrator in the Seattle, WA area this month? I have a UN55D8000. Thanks!


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSteel*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22365769
> 
> 
> Is there going to be a calibrator in the Seattle, WA area this month? I have a UN55D8000. Thanks!


Try Dave Evans at 21st Century Calibrations


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSteel*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2400_100#post_22365769
> 
> 
> Is there going to be a calibrator in the Seattle, WA area this month? I have a UN55D8000. Thanks!


 Tyler Pruitt at Bionic A/V services your area, and is a THX Certified Calibrator


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## RSTitleExaminer

Looking for a calibrator who's going to be in the Dallas area by the end of September, the first week of October at the latest to calibrate a Panasonic Viera TC-P60ST50. Again, the first week of October at the latest. Please no replies for the middle of October, the beginning of November, etc., or later.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rnk21

Looking for a calibrator in the Santa Rosa, California area to calibrate a 50st50. Appreciate any feedback or recommendations.


----------



## teachsac

Looking in Sacramento area for a Sharp 844.


Thanks,


S~


----------



## turbe

Check with Robert Busch @ Busch Home Theater 


He's worked on those 844's before.. He may travel to your from the San Fran


----------



## caloyzki

any recommendation to calibrate my LG 55LM7600 here in tri state new york? recommendation please.


i use my tv for ps3 gaming, watching cable day/night, (sports) and for blurays movies.


any body can give me a quote. ty.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2460#post_22383649
> 
> 
> Looking in Sacramento area for a Sharp 844.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> S~



I travel to your area upon request.


b


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22386858
> 
> 
> I travel to your area upon request.
> 
> b



Thanks for getting back. Right now I'm working with Robert Busch. I'll give you a call if things don't work out.


S~


----------



## Mr Bob

Robert's a great calibrator, he gave me some great tips on calibrating the Pioneer Elite CRT RPTVs back in the day and I am still calibrating them, just did one again last week. I routinely resolder the power supply boards on those puppies sent in from all over the country, completely restoring the entire set to reliable ops again, and then give their owners a lifetime warranty on that resoldering work. Those CRT Elites are lasting forever, and still looking fabulous when cleaned up, realigned on their Black Levels for full light levels again, and then fully dialed in! Love 'em!


I'm there if you need me -


b


----------



## Cev214

I need a calibrater for my e7000 60in Samsung plasma in the south tx rio grande valley area


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22383665
> 
> 
> Check with Robert Busch @ Busch Home Theater
> 
> He's worked on those 844's before.. He may travel to your from the San Fran



thanks again. Robert just finished up. Once we got the right version of the software, it was a piece of cake. Looks tremendous. Colors are great. He said my set was much more responsive and accurate than the other non-elite sets he's done. I would recommend him to anyone in the area. Now I just wish there was an ISF mode for 3D. Still ended up looking great. Now I can just sit back and enjoy.


S~


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22434418
> 
> 
> thanks again. Robert just finished up. Once we got the right version of the software, it was a piece of cake. Looks tremendous. Colors are great. He said my set was much more responsive and accurate than the other non-elite sets he's done. I would recommend him to anyone in the area. Now I just wish there was an ISF mode for 3D. Still ended up looking great. Now I can just sit back and enjoy.
> 
> S~



yes that was me on the phone with him, it's my fault I didn't answer his initial call (I have been busy today revamping my website with anti-spammer routines - I had been getting hit hard over the last 10 days from Chinese hosts







, much more than at any time in the past 4 years, it was time to do a major upgrade in this area today).... anyways, for some reason, the current ControlCAL version was lost,..


In the end, I know you were in good hands with Robert











btw, you may want to also post in the 844 Owner's Thread...



.


----------



## Doug Blackburn

Calibrator - MOVED - New geographic area


Doug Blackburn

Certifications: ISF, THX video calibration, HAA (Home Audio Alliance)

Formerly in Colorado, now living in San Francisco East Bay area

Coverage area: 2 hours driving time from San Ramon


- Calibration of flat panels & projection systems (readings made from the screen so projector and screen are calibrated as a system)

- Audio measurements and tuning

- AC Power measurements and power conditioning recommendations

- Lumagen Radiance XE 3D user - current with all Radiance processor calibration features and capabilities including 5x5x5 3D matrix calibrations.


Background:

- 34 years engineering and techincal positions on professional imaging systems at Eastman Kodak Company including: calibrations of input and output devices, cinema systems, 3D and 2D imaging, image quality analysis, color science, analog and digital imaging systems, retired in 2006.

- 6 years of home theater video calibration experience, post-Kodak

- professional product reviewer for home theater and high-end audio equipment since 1995, currently writing for Widescreen Review, Soundstage, and Ultra Audio.


Video Calibration gear:

- $14,000 Konica-Minolta CS-200 Chroma Meter -- accurately measures all types of video displays without correction

- CalMAN Professional software

- AV Foundry Video Forge signal generator provides patterns for both 2D and 3D calibration


Website: www.dbtheatrical.com


----------



## wingnut4772

Looking for a calibrator in Miami Fl for a Sharp Elite 70.


----------



## donnymac51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22438007
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Miami Fl for a Sharp Elite 70.



PM sent


----------



## erecipient

Wanted: *Panasonic TC-P65VT30 calibration*.


From what I've heard, this isn't an easy display to calibrate.


I'm in Portland, Oregon and would like someone that has been successful in calibrating the VT30s to please contact me about your services.


Thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erecipient*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22444072
> 
> 
> Wanted: *Panasonic TC-P65VT30 calibration*.
> 
> From what I've heard, this isn't an easy display to calibrate.
> 
> I'm in Portland, Oregon and would like someone that has been successful in calibrating the VT30s to please contact me about your services.
> 
> Thanks!



try David Evans @ 21st Century


----------



## wiskeyguy

Would like a quote to calibrate a 47LM7600 in the columbus ohio area.. thanks. i dont post much but love and appreiciate all the help and reviews on this site. recommended to all my family and friends when looking for any home theater systems.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiskeyguy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22446003
> 
> 
> Would like a quote to calibrate a 47LM7600 in the columbus ohio area.. thanks. i dont post much but love and appreiciate all the help and reviews on this site. recommended to all my family and friends when looking for any home theater systems.



I believe Chad Billheimer considers that local to him... See the list in my signature for his contact info or other Calibrators serving the area


----------



## erecipient




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22444154
> 
> 
> try David Evans @ 21st Century



Thanks turbe!


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22446024
> 
> 
> I believe Chad Billheimer considers that local to him... See the list in my signature for his contact info or other Calibrators serving the area





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiskeyguy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22446003
> 
> 
> Would like a quote to calibrate a 47LM7600 in the columbus ohio area.. thanks. i dont post much but love and appreiciate all the help and reviews on this site. recommended to all my family and friends when looking for any home theater systems.



Yes, I would be happy to do it. I've done many LGs with outstanding results.


----------



## badboy808

I live in Maryland and I would Like my Samsung PN51E8000 Calibrated. Please send me a private message or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## caloyzki

im looking for isf calibrator in new york area, i have LG55LM7600. and how much it cost and how many hours to be calibrated so that i can manage my time from work. thanks.


----------



## TWD

Anyone going to be in the Dallas area in the near future?


----------



## Chad B

Yes, I am planning a Texas tour for December.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm going to be available in the Dallas-Fort Worth area on Tuesday-Wednesday, December 4-5.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's an update to my touring schedule for the remainder of the year, including the addition of dates for Kentucky, Tennessee and North/South Carolina in mid-November.

*November 2012*


Monday, November 12 - Louisville and Lexington, KY areas


Tuesday-Wednesday, November 13-14 - Nashville and Knoxville, TN areas


Thursday-Friday, November 15-16 - Charlotte & Greensboro, NC areas


Monday, November 26 – Memphis, TN area


Tuesday, November 27 – Baton Rouge, LA area


Wednesday, November 28 – Houston, TX area


Thursday, November 29 – Houston, TX area


Friday, November 30 – San Antonio, TX area

*December 2012*


Saturday, December 1 – Austin, TX area


Sunday, December 2 – Austin, TX area


Monday, December 3 – Austin/Waco, TX area


Tuesday, December 4 – Dallas-Ft. Worth area


Wednesday, December 5 – Dallas-Ft. Worth area


Thursday, December 6 – Oklahoma City/Tulsa OK areas


Friday, December 7 – Wichita, KS areas


Saturday, December 8 – Kansas City, MO


Sunday, December 9 – Kansas City, MO


Monday, December 10 – Kansas City, MO


----------



## chisox7858

Hey guys, i dont know if im in the wrong forum (new to this), but i have a CP6000 and am looking to sell it very cheap. Any ideas on who or where? thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

Looking for *Houston*, TX calibration for a *Panasonic 65vt50*. Time frame mid-October.


DroptheRemote, I may end up contacting you if I don't find anyone sooner than late November.


----------



## ugadog99

I have a Samsung pn64d7000 that needs calibration. I am in the Atlanta, GA area. You can email me at [email protected]


thx


----------



## nmtt92

Hi -- I'm in Atlanta (Sandy Springs/Dunwoody) and need to have a Sharp LC80LE844U to be calibrated.


Please email jfried911 at aol dot com. Thanks.


----------



## willyy1

Need a Panasonic P65VT50 calibrated.Located in San Diego (Chula Vista) . TV will be here on the 19th. Anyone in the area or going to be in the area that weekend or recommendations?


My email is [email protected]


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willyy1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22487261
> 
> 
> Need a Panasonic P65VT50 calibrated.Located in San Diego (Chula Vista) . TV will be here on the 19th. Anyone in the area or going to be in the area that weekend or recommendations?



Contact RayJr aka http://socalht.com/ , he is a top notch calibrator and a super nice guy!


----------



## Mel Surdin

Need overscan corrected Pioneer 710 HD in Palm Springs area ... Recommendations please.


----------



## Mel Surdin

Need overscan corrected Pioneer 710 HD in Palm Springs area ... Recommendations please.


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mel Surdin*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22492430
> 
> 
> Need overscan corrected Pioneer 710 HD in Palm Springs area ... Recommendations please.



David Abrams from Avical will come to Palm Springs. I had him calibrate my Sharp Elite and he did an outstanding job. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mr Bob

I specialize in this 510/610/710 l series, owners all over the country send me their power supply boards for permanent stablization and the lifetime warranty, since the power supply boards on these sets eventually suffer from cold solder joints and resulting intermittent operations.


Fortunately, that condition is eminently - and permanently - correctable in an afternoon.


I perform both types of overscan correction: service menu only or shimming operation plus service mode, your choice. IF the shimming op can still be done on your set. I'll have to examine it to know for sure. The shimming op is always the best way if possible, but if not the service menu only method is always available.


Fully calibrating CRT technology is becoming a lost art, yet I still love it. There's lots more to do on CRT units, but the extra time is phenomenally worth it. I just calibrated a 710 for Tom Johnson, recording engineer for the San Jose Symphony. You asked for a recommendation, he was glad to give me one, it is in his testimonial on my YouTube channel, "mrbobbigscreen".


Among many things not covered in the standard ISF calibration but essential to any CRT calibration, your 710 will require realignment of the energies getting to the guns for proper calibration of user Black Levels. On this series their User black level zero point eventually becomes no longer strong enough to present excellent shadow detail and must be cranked up, which slews the grey scale off.


The incredibly dirty optics on a 12 year old CRT also factor in on the shadow detail. There are 28 optical surfaces in the light path, 10 of which get incredibly dirty by this time in your set's life, causing your picture to be very bleary rather than crisp and dynamic, like when it was new. Luckily that as well can be completely remedied in an afternoon, to where your set again has the same crystal clear light path as when it was new, resulting in a sparkling picture with deep inky blacks again, even at 12 years old. I guaranty it.


Correcting all this for excellent shadow detail at User zero point and restoring the dynamic punch to your picture is not taught in ISF courses but the more technical parts of the realignment needed come naturally enough if you are a service repair tech. It only takes an extra hour to perform. I throw this in with my calibrations, no extra charge.


Would love to travel to you to get this taken care of for you.


B


----------



## gizmogeek

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and just purchased my first HD TV, a Panasonic TC-P65VT50, and it has been through a 200+ hour color slide breakin period and would like some recommendations on an experienced calibrator in the Worcester, Massachusetts area? Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmogeek*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22502148
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and just purchased my first HD TV, a Panasonic TC-P65VT50, and it has been through a 200+ hour color slide breakin period and would like some recommendations on an experienced calibrator in the Worcester, Massachusetts area? Thanks in advance for any suggestions



I may be able to do it next Wednesday.


----------



## jmamhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22503060
> 
> 
> I may be able to do it next Wednesday.



Chad B - are you going to be near Syracuse NY on your tour? Looking to get my P60GT50 calibrated. Thanks


----------



## Chad B

I really wish I could, but I'll be further south.


----------



## jmamhd

Thanks anyways Chad.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmamhd*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22517842
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways Chad.


cantact Kevin Miller. if you are in NY.


----------



## turbe

Kevin normally does not cover Syracuse NY


----------



## jmamhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22519218
> 
> 
> Kevin normally does not cover Syracuse NY


Thanks guys. I sent emails out to Gary Mollura and David Hancock.


----------



## Chad B

Chad B's big Texas tour is slated for mid-December!


Woo-hoo!


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22525759
> 
> 
> Chad B's big Texas tour is slated for mid-December!
> 
> Woo-hoo!



So how many miles you got on that new car of yours now??


----------



## Chad B

Ha! Not quite so new. 335K! It is a TDI though... Hopefully many more before she gives up.


----------



## adb

Chad B


I sent you a pm/


----------



## umr

I am scheduling my trip to California and Denver at this time. If you want to get on my list go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## lgemmill

Are there any ISF calibrators around the Alliston, Ontario, Canada area?

I just got the Panasonic PT-AE8000U and would like to get it calibrated.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Any one around Lafayette La for a TC-P55ST50??? Thanks!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22589951
> 
> 
> Any one around Lafayette La for a TC-P55ST50??? Thanks!



Good question are there!


----------



## LSUMatt1514

Birmingham, AL Calibration Needed (Between Now and Years End?)


Looking for a calibration (2D HD and 3D) of a Panasonic 65VT25. Thanks!


Please PM me for my email and cell phone number.


Matt


----------



## Mel Surdin

 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 


Bob: fantastic job on our power board ... Thank you! If and when you are in So Cal would love to have you correct the overscan ....


----------



## Mr Bob

Would love to, and welcome to AVS! There are 2 ways to do it with CRT tech - the good way and the best way - and I specialize in both.


For now you should call me and sign up for the optics cleaning phone session and get your light path completely sizzling crystal clear again, like when brand new. There are 28 surfaces in there, 10 of which get incredibly dirty over the years because of the high voltage, causing a bleary picture. Your set can be returned to brand new status on that score in an afternoon.


Alert to all projection TV owners, including CRT RPTV, CRT front projection, LCD projection, DLP etc.: optics in most projection systems need to be cleaned eventually. If your picture is not as sizzling and sparkling as when you bought your set, chances are it needs it. A bleary picture caused by the internal optics being dirty has no depth or dynamic punch, and the contrast ratio suffers miserably.



Send me your contact info so it will be fresh and so I can flag your entry in my customer book with the "SoCal" designation, so I can alert you when I'll be in your area. Or LA or OC, if that's where you are. Feel free to fly me down - that is a well traveled corridor, making the flight prices really low.


b


----------



## Sick Mother

Can someone recommend a calibrator for southeast Florida? I'm looking to purchase a Elite X5FD (which I understand are not easy to calibrate) or possibly a VT50 if Panasonic ever makes a set in the 80-90" range. I have heard great things about Kevin Miller but I don't think he services Florida. Is this correct? Also, what are the differences between ISF and THX calibrations?


Thanks!


----------



## Rayjr

Here is a link to the difference between THX and ISF 


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## Sick Mother

Thank you. Would it be safe to say that a skilled ISF and THX calibrator will get the same result or do different standards result in a noticeably different picture? Also, what is your take on having it calibrated by someone like Kevin Miller or Chad B prior to delivery? Since I hope to move in the next 12-18 months I don't know how valuable calibrating to my room is.


John


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sick Mother*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22629924
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a calibrator for southeast Florida? I'm looking to purchase a Elite X5FD (which I understand are not easy to calibrate) or possibly a VT50 if Panasonic ever makes a set in the 80-90" range. I have heard great things about Kevin Miller but I don't think he services Florida. Is this correct? Also, what are the differences between ISF and THX calibrations?
> 
> Thanks!



If you're in the market to buy an Elite soon I might calibrate it as a freebie in exchange for about five additional hours with the display to do some 3D LUT testing.


----------



## drifteratheart

pm'd you chad


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sick Mother*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22630063
> 
> 
> Thank you. Would it be safe to say that a skilled ISF and THX calibrator will get the same result or do different standards result in a noticeably different picture? Also, what is your take on having it calibrated by someone like Kevin Miller or Chad B prior to delivery? Since I hope to move in the next 12-18 months I don't know how valuable calibrating to my room is.
> 
> John



Different people are likely to get different results. I see many peoples work and the results vary with both audio and video calibration. Tools, skills and care will determine the final quality.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sick Mother*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22630063
> 
> 
> Thank you. Would it be safe to say that a skilled ISF and THX calibrator will get the same result or do different standards result in a noticeably different picture? Also, what is your take on having it calibrated by someone like Kevin Miller or Chad B prior to delivery? Since I hope to move in the next 12-18 months I don't know how valuable calibrating to my room is.
> 
> John


Kevin Miller calibrated my 55" LED, and the result are veryy good.awesome! best money that i spend. very worth it. im in NY.


----------



## powerdubs

Just picked up a 55VT50.


Live in NJ- 07831


85 pages is too much to go through... any come through my area that knows what they are doing?


Thanks.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powerdubs*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2520#post_22649446
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 55VT50.
> 
> Live in NJ- 07831
> 
> 85 pages is too much to go through... any come through my area that knows what they are doing?
> 
> Thanks.


Try Jeff Meier, Chad Billheimer, Gregg Loewen, D-Nice (new email below) and Kevin Miller...


Check this LIST for their Contact info (except for D-Nice).



D-Nice
 


.


----------



## PalJoey

Any calibrators in downtown Chicago this month? Sharp Elite PRO-60X5


----------



## airscapes

ChadB is based in OH and service your area http://hdtvbychadb.com/


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PalJoey*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22668185
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in downtown Chicago this month? Sharp Elite PRO-60X5





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22668200
> 
> 
> ChadB is based in OH and service your area http://hdtvbychadb.com/



Also, along with Chad Billheimer, Ken Whitcomb, Doug Weil and Jeff Meier do tours there.. you can get their contact info from the list in my signature below.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PalJoey*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22668185
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in downtown Chicago this month? Sharp Elite PRO-60X5



I will be in Chicago this weekend and am well versed in the new Elites.



Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## sdrucker




> Quote:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22668996
> 
> 
> I will be in Chicago this weekend and am well versed in the new Elites.
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> 317-696-5174



Ken -- are you familiar with the Panasonic VT50 as well? We're getting a new 55" one delivered next week, but won't be set for post-burn in calibration for a bit. We're also downtown. When's the next time you'd be in the area?


----------



## reemas

sorry for the double post, I actually meant to post here:


Just got a VT50. Probably been on for about 35-40 hours. When should I get it professionally calibrated?

And who should I get it done by? (I live in Long Beach, CA 90815). I'm pretty new here so sorry for being naive.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reemas*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22675715
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post, I actually meant to post here:
> 
> Just got a VT50. Probably been on for about 35-40 hours. When should I get it professionally calibrated?
> 
> And who should I get it done by? (I live in Long Beach, CA 90815). I'm pretty new here so sorry for being naive.



David Abrams covers that area Locally (he's LA based).. also check with Jeff Meier (does tours there)....


See this LIST for their contact info.




.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

All calibration services are not created equal. With Advanced Audio Visual, you will receive the most thorough calibration services in the state of Arizona.


My name is Lee Gallagher and I am a full-time Professional Video Calibrator. I provide complete calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, LCD, Plasma, LCoS and DILA.


Calibration equipment that I utilize includes CalMAN Professional color analyzer software, gretagmacbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer, Sony PVM-96 D65 optical comparator, AV Foundry's VideoForge test pattern generator and Sencore VP403C HD test pattern generator. I support ISFccc and ControlCal, enabling advanced calibrations for all participating Pioneer, Panasonic, Sharp, JVC, LG and Mitsubishi display devices. Test discs include Digital Video Essentials (DVD, Blu-Ray and HD DVD), AVSHD 709, Spears and Munsil High Definition Benchmark Blu-Ray, AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark (DVD and Blu-Ray) and the HDTV Calibration Wizard by Monster and the ISF.


I am a THX Certified and ISF-trained Professional Display Calibrator. I have attended Joe Kane’s Advanced Color Space Class and have completed factory authorized training on Samsung DLP, Brillian LCoS, Colorfacts Professional and Ideal-Lume bias lighting.


I have, and continue to, receive extensive training and have a great deal of professional experience in the customer service industry.


My goal to you, the customer, is to provide not only an accurate, calibrated display but to provide exceptional customer service that you expect and deserve.


----------



## James Nguyen

Just bought a one month old Panasonic 65VT50. Was hoping to get it calibrated by someone respected and has exp. with the new VT50s. Located in Wichita, KS looking to calibrate anytime from now to February. Send PM. Thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James Nguyen*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22679638
> 
> 
> Just bought a one month old Panasonic 65VT50. Was hoping to get it calibrated by someone respected and has exp. with the new VT50s. Located in Wichita, KS looking to calibrate anytime from now to February. Send PM. Thanks!



Check with Chad Billheimer @HDTVbyChad -- Doug Weil @Clearly Resloved -- Jeff Meier @Accucal - all three cover KS.


Click on their name for contact info.


.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdrucker*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22672684
> 
> 
> Ken -- are you familiar with the Panasonic VT50 as well? We're getting a new 55" one delivered next week, but won't be set for post-burn in calibration for a bit. We're also downtown. When's the next time you'd be in the area?



PM sent.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## AtheistP3ace

Can anyone recommend a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia/South Jersey area? Zip: 08080


Having a lot of trouble finding someone. Would be for a Sharp LC80LE844U. Thanks so much!!


----------



## airscapes

ChadB comes this way often!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AtheistP3ace*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22688698
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia/South Jersey area? Zip: 08080
> 
> Having a lot of trouble finding someone. Would be for a Sharp LC80LE844U. Thanks so much!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22688747
> 
> 
> ChadB comes this way often!



As mentioned above, check with Chad Billheimer @HDTVbyChad , Also check with kevin Miller @TweakTV -- Jeff Meier @Accucal - D-Nice (email below) - They are may do tours there.

 


I have a couple more local Calibrators, I'll contact them to check status.


----------



## AtheistP3ace

Great thank you very much! I will attempt to contact the above people and if you know any more local calibrators as you said that would be great!!! Thanks so much for quick response!!!


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AtheistP3ace*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22688698
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia/South Jersey area? Zip: 08080
> 
> Having a lot of trouble finding someone. Would be for a Sharp LC80LE844U. Thanks so much!!



I'll be in the area between Christmas and New Year's Eve, and have the ControlCal software profile to optimize your set.



Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## BeerCan

Hi

New owner of a 65VT50.

Looking for a calibrator in the Tampa FL area.

Thanks


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22704070
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> New owner of a 65VT50.
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in the Tampa FL area.
> 
> Thanks



Check with Donald McLaughlin , Barry VanDenBerg , AVS user buzzard767 .. also Chad Billheimer , D-nice (email below) and Jeff Meier tour there...


D-Nice's new email:
 



.


----------



## umr

I will be in Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, Arkansas and Mississippi in January.


I will be in California, Denver and Arizona in February.


I will be in New York, New Jersey, Maryland, Virginia, Ohio, Wisconsin, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Indiana and Illinois in March.


I am always available in Missouri.


My service includes both video and audio design and calibration. I use the highest quality and proprietary tools to achieve outstanding results.


----------



## MartyM38Super

Looking to calibrate a VT50. I'm located in Las Vegas. Can't seem to find any ISF calibrators in the city. Any professional calibrators going to CES in January?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MartyM38Super*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22720476
> 
> 
> Looking to calibrate a VT50. I'm located in Las Vegas. Can't seem to find any ISF calibrators in the city. Any professional calibrators going to CES in January?



I will be there in January...contact me if I can be of assistance.

www.socalht.com 


Later

RayJr


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MartyM38Super*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22720476
> 
> 
> Looking to calibrate a VT50. I'm located in Las Vegas. Can't seem to find any ISF calibrators in the city. Any professional calibrators going to CES in January?



Like Ray, there are going to be several Calibrators in Vegas in January 2013 for CES and ISF and/or THX Training....


However, *Leland Mathre* is based in Las Vegas and actually owns a VT50 himself and has been able to spend a lot of time with it.... I'll send him an email so he can contact you (or you can PM your email address and I'll email him).... He could probably be very flexible on day and time...










.


----------



## MartyM38Super

Thanks for the responses guys! Great forum. Really helped when choosing the TV and now with several leads for calibrators.


----------



## deucedown

Any good calibrators near Hopewell Junction, NY? I have the 65VT50. I'm getting it Friday


----------



## umr

I will be there in March.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22725200
> 
> 
> Any good calibrators near Hopewell Junction, NY? I have the 65VT50. I'm getting it Friday



Besides Jeff Meier ^^^, I believe Pete Nelsen at Attuned Audio & Video Services , Chris Eberle at Precision Video and Chad Billheimer, cover that area


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22725200
> 
> 
> Any good calibrators near Hopewell Junction, NY? I have the 65VT50. I'm getting it Friday


I will be near there in January. PM sent.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22725200
> 
> 
> Any good calibrators near Hopewell Junction, NY? I have the 65VT50. I'm getting it Friday



PM sent.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Recstar24

My panny 55gt50 is coming in Friday. I'm a teacher so with us being on winter break, next week post New Year's Eve would be a great time to get a calibration in. If anyone is going to be in the area, would gladly appreciate a PM.


Edit. I am in the Chicagoland area, northwest suburbs (roselle 60172)


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Looking to calibrate a VT50. I'm located in Las Vegas. Can't seem to find any ISF calibrators in the city. Any professional calibrators going to CES in January?



I will be in Vegas for CES, staying an extra couple days afterwards.


b


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Recstar24*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22744546
> 
> 
> My panny 55gt50 is coming in Friday. I'm a teacher so with us being on winter break, next week post New Year's Eve would be a great time to get a calibration in. If anyone is going to be in the area, would gladly appreciate a PM.
> 
> Edit. I am in the Chicagoland area, northwest suburbs (roselle 60172)


I may be available in Chicago at the end of the week. PM sent.


----------



## JA Fant

Any ISF experts who calibrate the Sony KD-34XBR960N here?


----------



## Chad B

Yes where are you located?


----------



## turbe

^^^


JAFant's Location states: Montgomery, Alabama


Of course, it may be outdated


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2580#post_22746888
> 
> 
> Any ISF experts who calibrate the Sony KD-34XBR960N here?



Love 'em! They tweak up like nobody's business, especially the image structure registers. The ISF section tweaks up excellently as well, as does the color linearization, to eliminate the red push. But the image _structure_ - image crispness, geometry and service mode convergence, esp. out to the edges, which ISF does not teach about - is where this set leaves other direct view HD CRTs *way* behind.


b


----------



## JA Fant

Many Thanks! Chad B. and Mr Bob,


Yes, I am located in Montgomery Alabama. I will be looking to calibrate in the Spring of 2013.


----------



## Chad B

I drive down to FL several times a year and could swing by on my way or way back.


----------



## bcarroll01

Is there anyone here does LG 47LM6700 and 65VT50 in the Pittsburgh Pa area?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcarroll01*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2580#post_22755600
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here does LG 47LM6700 and 65VT50 in the Pittsburgh Pa area?



I'll be returning to Indy via Pittsburgh after January 7th


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## JA Fant

ISF Experts,


Happy New Year!


----------



## jamsys

Have a Zenith 1200Pro (Barco Cine8 Onyx) needs a decent calibration... May be going to a JVC RS65.... Need someone that has actually worked on that Barco/Zenith


Located a little bit north of chicago...


Pls let me know


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamsys*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22760133
> 
> 
> Have a Zenith 1200Pro (Barco Cine8 Onyx) needs a decent calibration... May be going to a JVC RS65.... Need someone that has actually worked on that Barco/Zenith
> 
> Located a little bit north of chicago...
> 
> Pls let me know



For CRT's...this is your man.

Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamsys*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2580#post_22760133
> 
> 
> Have a Zenith 1200Pro (Barco Cine8 Onyx) needs a decent calibration... May be going to a JVC RS65.... Need someone that has actually worked on that Barco/Zenith
> 
> Located a little bit north of chicago...
> 
> Pls let me know



I am very well versed in that chassis (having set up and calibrated dozens under the Runco 992 badging).


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## Ricker62

Well here I am finally.Having used the Disney WoW Disc,Cnet settings and have exhausted my local HDTV sources in Winnipeg ,Manitoba Canada.I can't seem to find one person in my area of North America capable to do a full proper ISF Calibration since May 2012 on my Panasonic 55VT50.Does ANYONE know of a person or company available,that ARE NOT "THE GEEK SQUAD" that may be available to help me with this ??? Price isn't the issue,it's just the frustration on owning a "FERRARI" thats not properly tuned to get the most out of it,and seeing glimpses of what it could be.If ANYONE could help,please get back to me…Thank you!


----------



## turbe

Check this List , scroll down to Canada, 2nd Post


You can also check with Doug Weil , Chad Billheimer and perhaps Ken Whitcomb (see post above) to see if they will cross the border (they are touring Calibrators)...


----------



## buzzard767

Michael Chen travels to Winnipeg. - http://www.tlvexp.ca/


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricker62*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2500_100#post_22763051
> 
> 
> Well here I am finally.Having used the Disney WoW Disc,Cnet settings and have exhausted my local HDTV sources in Winnipeg ,Manitoba Canada.I can't seem to find one person in my area of North America capable to do a full proper ISF Calibration since May 2012 on my Panasonic 55VT50.Does ANYONE know of a person or company available,that ARE NOT "THE GEEK SQUAD" that may be available to help me with this ??? Price isn't the issue,it's just the frustration on owning a "FERRARI" thats not properly tuned to get the most out of it,and seeing glimpses of what it could be.If ANYONE could help,please get back to me…Thank you!



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Michael would be my first choice.


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## jamsys

Ken,


What is your email?


Scott


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Tour Dates: Chicago and Northern/Central IL This Week; Texas/Oklahoma/Kansas in Late January*


I'm going to be available for video calibration appointments later this week in the Chicago area -- on Thursday and Friday, January 3-4. I'll also be able to take care of potential customers elsewhere in northern and central Illinois in transit.

*Thursday-Friday, Jan 3-4:* Chicago, IL area

*Saturday, Jan 5:* northern/central IL


Also, I'm going to be spending some time in Texas, Oklahoma, eastern Kansas and Kansas City at the end of January. Here are the dates for specific cities/areas:

*Wednesday-Thursday, January 23-24:* Houston, TX area

*Friday, January 25:* San Antonio, TX area

*Saturday-Monday, January 26-28:* Austin, TX area

*Tuesday-Wednesday, January 29-30:* Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area

*Thursday, January 31:* Oklahoma City/Tulsa OK areas

*Friday, February 1:* Wichita, KS area

*Saturday-Monday, February 2-4:* Kansas City area


For more information about me and my services, check out: www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html . Or you can contact me via eMail (DOUG at CLEARLYRESOLVED dot COM) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## WCPrice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2550#post_22728072
> 
> 
> I will be near there in January. PM sent.



Will you be driving through Washington, D.C.? If so, would you be available to calibrate a 65VT50 at that time?


----------



## turbe

WCPrice, you may want to email D-nice using his new email address for calibration requests..


----------



## WCPrice

Turbe,


Thanks for the info. E-mail sent. Hopefully D-Nice can do it!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WCPrice*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22765819
> 
> 
> Will you be driving through Washington, D.C.? If so, would you be available to calibrate a 65VT50 at that time?


Yes. I see in your next post that you emailed me. I'll respond to that email tomorrow. Happy New Year!


----------



## umr

I will be in Arizona, California and Denver in February. Please go to my website at www.accucalhd.com to signup for a video or audio calibration. I can also help with room acoustics design and theater design in general.


----------



## skip61

Hi D-Nice, Happy new year. Can you verify your email ? Cause the one shown above doesn't seem to work .

I just tried to send you an email and it came back failed to deliver.

JY


----------



## turbe

skip, that is his email, however can you remove it from your post in clear text please?


gets picked up for spam purposes


D-Nice will have a contact page on his site in the future, then we can iink to that.


Edit: I'm sending a test message now, so far so good, I've also will bring this to his attention...


----------



## skip61

Did remove it from my post. If it's his email then why does it return failed to deliver ?


----------



## turbe

could be your mail host having issues with his domain/mail host... it happens


godaddy had past issues, gmail, aol etc...


it could be that an ip (or range) is being flag..


I tested from a gmail account... but it's important enough so I have alternate avenues to contact D-Nice and if needed, I'll call him...


----------



## WCPrice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2580#post_22767099
> 
> 
> Yes. I see in your next post that you emailed me. I'll respond to that email tomorrow. Happy New Year!



Happy New Year to you as well! Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skip61*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22768938
> 
> 
> Did remove it from my post. If it's his email then why does it return failed to deliver ?


I think your email address has been banned by my hosting because your account was sending a massive amount of spam last year. I think your email may have been compromised. You might want to look into beefing up your password and security questions or getting a new email address.


----------



## skip61

Ok, i'll check into it. Meanwhile we could communicate via pm here.


----------



## Recstar24

Is there an official place to post customer calibrator reviews? Had a great experience with chad b and would simply like to share my experience in the appropriate forum/thread - thanks!


----------



## turbe

It's best to post in the Owner's Thread for your Display Model.. AVS user *htwaits* will pick it up and link it in his Review Thread.. (you can also PM htwaits with the link to your review).


PM here: http://www.avsforum.com/messages/messages/compose/u/45236


----------



## agrsiv95

Good afternoon,


I have had my Q750i about a month now and would like to get most out of it. I have Calman and have done my last two projectors but I am unsure my spyder pro will work. That said, if a new meter is needed I would prefer someone that has the equipment do it.


Jeremy


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agrsiv95*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22782603
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> I have had my Q750i about a month now and would like to get most out of it. I have Calman and have done my last two projectors but I am unsure my spyder pro will work. That said, if a new meter is needed I would prefer someone that has the equipment do it.



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## jabroni2kz

I'm looking for a professional calibration of my epson 5020ub projector; I am on the queens/long island border so if anyone can point me to NYC and/or LI area calibrators I would appreciate it


----------



## turbe

Kevin Miller is long island based I believe, also check with Ken Whitcomb, Gregg Loewen, Chad BillHimer, D-Nice, Ed Johnson, Jeff Meier


I may have miss a couple


----------



## Mr Bob

For the first time in 3 years I will be going to CES next week. I will be arriving Monday late and hitting the ground running Tuesday morning, and staying till late the following Monday. After all, who would leave Vegas on a Friday night! Not me, that's when all the fun starts to really gather its momentum when you're from out of town and don't go there often.


Is AVS having its dinner there this year? It didn't last time I went.


So if you are a Vegas or surrounding areas local and want your display calibrated, contact me early so I'll be know to extend my stay for you.


b


----------



## Ron Sullivan

I have a Samsung UN55ES7500F and have tried using calibration discs but am still not completely happy with this TV. I am looking for a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia area (19137). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Sullivan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22787790
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung UN55ES7500F and have tried using calibration discs but am still not completely happy with this TV. I am looking for a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia area (19137). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.



My vote is ChadB, he passes through our town every couple of months!


----------



## Monitorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabroni2kz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22784850
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a professional calibration of my epson 5020ub projector; I am on the queens/long island border so if anyone can point me to NYC and/or LI area calibrators I would appreciate it



Hi Jabroni,


I am located on L.I. and service the entire NYC area. Feel free to call me or email me. My office number is 718-274-0236 and my email is [email protected] I am also a technical consultant to Epson so I know your projector inside and out! I will send you a PM as well.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Sullivan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22787790
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung UN55ES7500F and have tried using calibration discs but am still not completely happy with this TV. I am looking for a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia area (19137). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5175


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Sullivan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22787790
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung UN55ES7500F and have tried using calibration discs but am still not completely happy with this TV. I am looking for a professional ISF calibrator in the Philadelphia area (19137). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.



I will be in your area in March.


----------



## rhed

I just got a Elite Pro-70X5 that I wanna calibrate. And also a Elite 151FD that I wanna recall rate. Anybody in Honolulu, Hi certified ISF I can contact. Or anyone here so happen to come to Hawaii for a visit soon or sometime can help me out let me know. PM or email me. I was referred to one on the island. Try to contact the person but never got back to me.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22790508
> 
> 
> I just got a Elite Pro-70X5 that I wanna calibrate. And also a Elite 151FD that I wanna recall rate. Anybody in Honolulu, Hi certified ISF I can contact. Or anyone here so happen to come to Hawaii for a visit soon or sometime can help me out let me know. PM or email me. I was referred to one on the island. Try to contact the person but never got back to me.



Did you contact Glen Watase at WDS AV Interiors? His contact info available in the List linked in my signature below.


I'll also contact him about the Elite by Sharp.


----------



## rhed

Pm'ed you.. Btw.. What you think of just getting a meter and Calman 5 combo over there at http://www.calibrationforums.com/ (I'm a member there also). And run AutoCal on my set.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22790523
> 
> 
> Did you contact Glen Watase at WDS AV Interiors? His contact info available in the List linked in my signature below.
> 
> I'll also contact him about the Elite by Sharp.


----------



## turbe

There is no shortcut to calibrate a Elite by Sharp and that includes auto calibrate. I'm also a advocate of DIY calibration if you are willing to spend the required never ending time to learn and get the proper equipment.


In regards to meters, I recommend a Spectro.. even a used i1Pro Rev D.


Why a Spectro, see why here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1373556/i1-pro-or-d3-if-you-could-only-have-one-meter 

http://www.tlvexp.ca/2012/04/do-calibration-tables-really-work-for-tri-stim-devices/ 


And Read this Thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1449310/eye-one-pro-or-display-3-pro 


I have replied you to as well.


----------



## _Avarice_

Would using control cal + 151 profile get me 99.9% of the way there with a 6020-turned-elite conversion? Or should I just go with the pro?


Since the power supply and e-lite board swaps, I feel my set's black levels have deteriorated. I don't know if there is any possible correlation there but I do not have the inky, bezel-blending blacks I once enjoyed. This set was calibrated by d-nice before the swap....is it possible the levels would have changed as a result of the conversion?


Many thanks!


----------



## turbe

99.9% of what, and what Professional? What D-Nice is capable of doing with a Pioneer and myself are two different things.. He is a Pioneer Guru! He has more Kuros in his home than some have ever calibrated.


Are you willing to commit to the time required to learn this, it's never ending.. are you willing to commit the time and to getting the proper equipment? Don't expect those results from the beginning. Again, if you are willing to do so and I believe D-Nice himself would concur, you could achieve the results you desire.


If it was calibrated before and you do the upgrade, you need to re-calibrate. If you have additional 1500-2000 hours on your Pioneer without the update, you need to as well.


As far as your black levels, check the Input Video Setup, is it on Auto, RGB 16 - 235, RGB 0 - 255 etc ?


----------



## GAX279

A bit off topic but thought it would be worth posting for other's benefit.


UMR (Jeff Meier) has calibrated 2 of my systems (both video and audio). The results in both systems exceeded my expectations! He also helped me select the right audio gear for my basement system.


Last year, I did my first ever audio upgrade in a car-navigation head unit, component speakers in the front, coax in the rear deck, small sub in the trunk, and a 5 channel amp. The system sounded "okay," but I thought it had potential for more.


I sent Jeff an e-mail and asked him if he'd be willing to hear it when coming through on his tour (I didn't know if this is something he would do). He said sure, he would have a listen.


We met a month later and he used his gear and ears to dial in the EQ, distance delays, etc. and now my system sounds AWESOME!










Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## turbe

Gax, you may also want to post your calibration feedback in the equipment owner's threads here on AVS, that way other owners can easily see this feedback about Jeff's work... htwaits should pick up this report soon..


----------



## JA Fant

I concur. It would be helpful to me, if you guys posted some kind of feedback on your ISF calibration experience!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAX279*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22794581
> 
> 
> A bit off topic but thought it would be worth posting for other's benefit.
> 
> UMR (Jeff Meier) has calibrated 2 of my systems (both video and audio). The results in both systems exceeded my expectations! He also helped me select the right audio gear for my basement system.
> 
> Last year, I did my first ever audio upgrade in a car-navigation head unit, component speakers in the front, coax in the rear deck, small sub in the trunk, and a 5 channel amp. The system sounded "okay," but I thought it had potential for more.
> 
> I sent Jeff an e-mail and asked him if he'd be willing to hear it when coming through on his tour (I didn't know if this is something he would do). He said sure, he would have a listen.
> 
> We met a month later and he used his gear and ears to dial in the EQ, distance delays, etc. and now my system sounds AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone.



Thanks for the support!


----------



## _Avarice_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22793392
> 
> 
> 99.9% of what, and what Professional? What D-Nice is capable of doing with a Pioneer and myself are two different things.. He is a Pioneer Guru! He has more Kuros in his home than some have ever calibrated.
> 
> Are you willing to commit to the time required to learn this, it's never ending.. are you willing to commit the time and to getting the proper equipment? Don't expect those results from the beginning. Again, if you are willing to do so and I believe D-Nice himself would concur, you could achieve the results you desire.
> 
> If it was calibrated before and you do the upgrade, you need to re-calibrate. If you have additional 1500-2000 hours on your Pioneer without the update, you need to as well.
> 
> As far as your black levels, check the Input Video Setup, is it on Auto, RGB 16 - 235, RGB 0 - 255 etc ?



I may be under a false assumption here....I thought the 9g profile you receive when purchasing ControlCal were basically ready-made calibrations based on the results of hundreds of prior 9g Kuro calibrations. While I know that each set is unique, I would expect the variance to fall within a minimal deviation to the point where a ControlCal profile would get you "99.9% of the way there."


From what I glean contextually, it sounds like you're saying this is not the case and it would require some serious effort and commitment on my part to get an excellent calibration out of ControlCal; to learn the craft, so to speak. If so, then I will definitely "go with the pro," ala find an ISF guy who tours the Tampa Bay area. I had briefly gotten in touch with D-nice in December but never heard back. I chalked it up to the holidays.....so figure I need to find another guy who tours this area more frequently.


Thank you for the recommendation on checking the colorspace....I will do that this evening.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Avarice_*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22796790
> 
> 
> I may be under a false assumption here....I thought the 9g profile you receive when purchasing ControlCal were basically ready-made calibrations based on the results of hundreds of prior 9g Kuro calibrations. While I know that each set is unique, I would expect the variance to fall within a minimal deviation to the point where a ControlCal profile would get you "99.9% of the way there."
> 
> From what I glean contextually, it sounds like you're saying this is not the case and it would require some serious effort and commitment on my part to get an excellent calibration out of ControlCal; to learn the craft, so to speak. If so, then I will definitely "go with the pro," ala find an ISF guy who tours the Tampa Bay area. I had briefly gotten in touch with D-nice in December but never heard back. I chalked it up to the holidays.....so figure I need to find another guy who tours this area more frequently.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation on checking the colorspace....I will do that this evening.



There is no way there are universal settings that are 99.9% correct for this or any display I have ever seen. I will be in Tampa in April if you are interested in my services.


----------



## turbe

I guess I misunderstood you, I now think you posted/asked about D-Nice's reference settings he has posted in the past for the Pioneers which many owners have enjoyed. He didn't even say 99.9%. You could try that on your upgraded one I suppose..


What I thought you were posting is if you could get a meter, calibration software and ControlCAL and have the immediate results of D-Nice's calibration hence my reply above.


it sounds like Jeff will be there and I know D-Nice also goes to Florida several times a year, you could also contact him for a re-cal.. here's his new email.

 


Anyways, if you do want to start down the path of doing your own calibrations, since this is not the proper Thread for that, how about you PM me and I'll go over all this and any ControlCAL questions you may have.. I will gladly answer your questions.


If you have had 1500-2000 hours or more by now, it's time


----------



## _Avarice_

Oh yeah, way over 2000 by now!










I will stop cluttering up this thread. Thx again for your suggestions and Jeff for the heads up.


----------



## scirica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22796811
> 
> 
> There is no way there are universal settings that are 99.9% correct for this or any display I have ever seen. I will be in Tampa in April if you are interested in my services.



Agree 100%! I have uploaded some really nice settings from forum members, but nothing beats having Jeff or another qualified calibrator run his equipment against your set. He'll be at my house on Friday to calibrate my VT50...Can't wait to see him at work again!


----------



## Hi Deaf

I'm in San Diego looking to get my 65VT50 soon, any recommendations?


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Anyone know of any calibrators in the Buffalo NY area?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22798900
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any calibrators in the Buffalo NY area?



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hi Deaf*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22798811
> 
> 
> I'm in San Diego looking to get my 65VT50 soon, any recommendations?



Check out Bill Hergonson @ Coast Calibration , Jeff Meier @Accucal 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22798900
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any calibrators in the Buffalo NY area?



Looks like you have a VT50, besides Ken Whitcomb , Gregg Loewen , Jeff Meier , Chad Billheimer , Doug Weil and D-Nice (email below) may tour there.


D-Nice's Email:
 



.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hi Deaf*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22798811
> 
> 
> I'm in San Diego looking to get my 65VT50 soon, any recommendations?



I will be in your area in February. I will also improve your audio if you have a surround system. More info on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## GAX279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2610#post_22795100
> 
> 
> Gax, you may also want to post your calibration feedback in the equipment owner's threads here on AVS, that way other owners can easily see this feedback about Jeff's work... htwaits should pick up this report soon..



Thanks, I have already through htwaits.


FYI, here is the link to my Pioneer plasma video and Yamaha audio calibration:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/858455/the-official-pioneer-8g-kuro-owners-discussions-thread/17430#post_20253934 


And here is the link to my Samsung plasma video and Integra audio calibration:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1071548/the-offical-samsung-pnxxa760-owners-thread/60#post_20254022 



Don't really have a report for my car audio calibration (UMR did give me all the settings he dialed-in). My car sounds great, don't know why I waited 28 years to do my first car audio upgrade.


----------



## Hi Deaf

I made an appointment with D-Nice. Thanks.


----------



## phooi

Hi All,


First time poster. I will be the new owner of a Panasonic 55VT50 and am looking for a calibrator who will travel up to the Sacramento area in CA.


Does anyone here have any recommendations?


Thanks in advance for your help.


ph


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phooi*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22809332
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> First time poster. I will be the new owner of a Panasonic 55VT50 and am looking for a calibrator who will travel up to the Sacramento area in CA.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> ph



I will be there along with Denver and Arizona in February. More information on my services is on my website at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## Trackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phooi*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22809332
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> First time poster. I will be the new owner of a Panasonic 55VT50 and am looking for a calibrator who will travel up to the Sacramento area in CA.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> ph



I'm in Sacto and havesuccessfully used Jeff Meier for years with a variety of audio and video eqpt. Jeff is a great calibrator and an even better person. Also reasonable in his fees - highly recommended. He will in Sacto sometime next month. Contact him at accucalhd.com for more info.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phooi*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22809332
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> First time poster. I will be the new owner of a Panasonic 55VT50 and am looking for a calibrator who will travel up to the Sacramento area in CA.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> ph



Besides Jeff Meier who looks like will be in that area soon, you may also want to contact Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater (based in the Bay Area).


----------



## Wondercarrot

Could someone recommend a calibrator that makes the rounds in Canada? specifically Ottawa, Ontario?

Its for a sony vpl95es PJ.


thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wondercarrot*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22812054
> 
> 
> Could someone recommend a calibrator that makes the rounds in Canada? specifically Ottawa, Ontario?
> 
> Its for a sony vpl95es PJ.
> 
> 
> thanks!


*CANADA:*


Gregg Loewen at Lion AV - Serving Maritime Canada.

Michael Chen at The Laser Video Experience / Lion AV Affiliate - Tours - Calgary & Edmonton and Central / Southern Alberta and the adjacent Provinces.

Michael Osadciw at The Highest Fidelity - Serving Southern Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick, Yukon & Northwest Territories (Call 905-730-5996).

Richard Stokes at Finely Tuned - Serving Vancouver BC Canada.

Mark Kaye at AVFusion - Serving Eastern Ontario & Western Quebec.

Paul Thorsen at Experience Home Theatre - Serving Vancouver lowermainland, Fraser Valley, Vancouver Island, Okanagan, Sunshine Coast and Whistler BC Canada.

Jeff Davis at Depth of Clarity - Serving Calgary and Southern Alberta Canada (Call 403-875-6731).


For additional Contact Info, see the List linked in my signature below.


.


----------



## phooi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22810539
> 
> 
> Besides Jeff Meier who looks like will be in that area soon, you may also want to contact Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater (based in the Bay Area).



Thanks for the quick reply. I will look into these gentlemen.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22799730
> 
> 
> I will be in your area in February. I will also improve your audio if you have a surround system. More info on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com .



Thanks for reaching out. I will check out the info on your site and contact you. In the meantime, I do have a couple of questions. I expect to receive my TV next week and have been reading a lot of the work in breaking in the TV.


- Do I need to break in the set using some slide? The popular ones seem to be from D-Nice.


- Is there an appropriate break in period before getting calibration? I have read that the picture will continue to improve over many 100's of hours.


- are there any special preparations I need to do prior to calibration?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trackman*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22810473
> 
> 
> I'm in Sacto and havesuccessfully used Jeff Meier for years with a variety of audio and video eqpt. Jeff is a great calibrator and an even better person. Also reasonable in his fees - highly recommended. He will in Sacto sometime next month. Contact him at accucalhd.com for more info.



Thanks Trackman! Nice to find a fellow Sacto resident here. Are there others here? I would love to hear about your experiences as I am new to the calibration game.


----------



## Wondercarrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22812183
> 
> *CANADA:*
> 
> 
> Gregg Loewen at Lion AV - Serving Maritime Canada.
> 
> Michael Chen at The Laser Video Experience / Lion AV Affiliate - Tours - Calgary & Edmonton and Central / Southern Alberta and the adjacent Provinces.
> 
> Michael Osadciw at The Highest Fidelity - Serving Southern Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick, Yukon & Northwest Territories (Call 905-730-5996).
> 
> Richard Stokes at Finely Tuned - Serving Vancouver BC Canada.
> 
> Mark Kaye at AVFusion - Serving Eastern Ontario & Western Quebec.
> 
> Paul Thorsen at Experience Home Theatre - Serving Vancouver lowermainland, Fraser Valley, Vancouver Island, Okanagan, Sunshine Coast and Whistler BC Canada.
> 
> Jeff Davis at Depth of Clarity - Serving Calgary and Southern Alberta Canada (Call 403-875-6731).
> 
> 
> For additional Contact Info, see the List linked in my signature below.
> 
> 
> .


thank you very much!


----------



## P A U L

Looking for an ISF calibration for a Panasonic TH-42PZ85U Plasma. Would like a tech with references and competitive rates and takes credit card payments lol.


I live in Venice, CA (90291)


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *P A U L*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22822838
> 
> 
> Looking for an ISF calibration for a Panasonic TH-42PZ85U Plasma. Would like a tech with references and competitive rates and takes credit card payments lol.
> 
> 
> I live in Venice, CA (90291)



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## Bond_E111

I will be having my 55VT50 delivered to me on Thursday. Just checking to see about anyone in the Rochester, MN area that does this.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'll be in Rochester in late March/early April.


PM sent.


----------



## Froggysmith

Looking for a Calibrator in the Maryland area. I have VT50. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Froggysmith*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22828420
> 
> 
> Looking for a Calibrator in the Maryland area. I have VT50. Please PM me. Thanks.



Check with Tom Huffman , Gregg Loewen , Chad Billheimer , Jeff Meier , D-Nice , Ken Whitcomb 


.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

I am looking for a isf calibrator, in the Orange County, CA area to calibrate a sharp lc-80le633u. If some one can help me out.


Thanks.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd1173*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22830284
> 
> 
> I am looking for a isf calibrator, in the Orange County, CA area to calibrate a sharp lc-80le633u. If some one can help me out.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I think we just spoke...


RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote

A couple quick notes on my planned *TX-OK-KS-KC* tour that begins next week:


* I've brought forward my dates for *Houston* by a day in order to include a long-time customer in *Corpus Christi* on Thursday, January 24th. I don't get to CC on each and every trip, and I suspect that it's a market that's a bit underserved for calibration, so if anyone in the area (or in transit between Houston and CC or CC and San Antonio) is interested in calibration, drop me an eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or give me a call on 314-226-1705.


* Also, I wanted to note that I have a couple remaining appointment slots for *Austin* and one for the *Dallas-Fort Worth* area. If you're interested, contact me via eMail or phone.


Full schedule available below...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2580#post_22764901
> 
> *Tour Dates: Chicago and Northern/Central IL This Week; Texas/Oklahoma/Kansas in Late January*
> 
> 
> I'm going to be available for video calibration appointments later this week in the Chicago area -- on Thursday and Friday, January 3-4. I'll also be able to take care of potential customers elsewhere in northern and central Illinois in transit.
> 
> *Thursday-Friday, Jan 3-4:* Chicago, IL area
> 
> *Saturday, Jan 5:* northern/central IL
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to be spending some time in Texas, Oklahoma, eastern Kansas and Kansas City at the end of January. Here are the dates for specific cities/areas:
> 
> *Wednesday-Thursday, January 23-24:* Houston, TX area
> 
> *Friday, January 25:* San Antonio, TX area
> 
> *Saturday-Monday, January 26-28:* Austin, TX area
> 
> *Tuesday-Wednesday, January 29-30:* Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area
> 
> *Thursday, January 31:* Oklahoma City/Tulsa OK areas
> 
> *Friday, February 1:* Wichita, KS area
> 
> *Saturday-Monday, February 2-4:* Kansas City area
> 
> 
> For more information about me and my services, check out: www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html . Or you can contact me via eMail (DOUG at CLEARLYRESOLVED dot COM) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## malikaplan

Led-Lcd-Plasma-Projectors TURKEY's The First and The Only ISF Certificated Calibration Service

http://www.imagingscience.com/dealers.php?search=Turkey 


MAK TEKNOLOJİ


Adress : Uslu sokak. no: 21 Cebeci TURKEY/Ankara

Phone : [90] 312 362 51 17 - [90] 544 790 72 19

Website : www.tvkalibrasyonu.com 

Email : [email protected]


----------



## 5thwall

Hi all - can you please make a recommendation for a calibrator in Los Angeles? This is for a Samsung 43e450a


Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thwall*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22854762
> 
> 
> Hi all - can you please make a recommendation for a calibrator in Los Angeles? Thanks.



I will be there in February. More info is available at www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## Weaselboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thwall*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22854762
> 
> 
> Hi all - can you please make a recommendation for a calibrator in Los Angeles? This is for a Samsung 43e450a
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I used David Abrams from Avical. Very happy with the results.

http://www.avical.com


----------



## 5thwall

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Edgeria

Can anyone recommend an ISF calibrator for Panasonic 55" VT50 in the South, New Jersey area? I am 10 minutes from the Philadelphia area.


----------



## LSUMatt1514

Jeff Meier (accucalhd.com) calibrated my Panasonic 65VT25 on Thursday night and all I can say is...WOW!!! Great guy, EXTREMELY knowledgeable, willing to explain everything to you, and does an EXCELLENT job. He even found issues with three of my Axiom speakers (which I am sending back to have repaired under warranty). Jeff is phenomenal at what he does!!!


The picture on my 65VT25 is the best I ever seen on it (2D and 3D)...He is HIGHLY recommended!!! Worth every penny!!!


Matt


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edgeria*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22859471
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an ISF calibrator for Panasonic 55" VT50 in the South, New Jersey area? I am 10 minutes from the Philadelphia area.



Contact Chad Billheimer , Gregg Loewen , Jeff Meier , D-Nice , Kevin Miller , Ken Whitcomb 


Ask for the person listed to do the calibration, not an affiliate.


----------



## lentiman

Any recommendations for the Seattle area? I have a Panasonic 65VT50 and a Pioneer Kuro 5010. Thanks.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2600_100#post_22863055
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for the Seattle area? I have a Panasonic 65VT50 and a Pioneer Kuro 5010. Thanks.



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


I know Tyler Pruitt at Bionic AV has had a lot of time on the VT50...may want to give him a call.


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22863055
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for the Seattle area? I have a Panasonic 65VT50 and a Pioneer Kuro 5010. Thanks.



I would contact Tyler Pruitt at BionicAV , he has done several Panasonic VT's and I have received positive feedback from a few of his clients...


----------



## Mulla711

Hello, looking for calibration 55vt50 Santa Cruz California area,


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mulla711*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22865556
> 
> 
> Hello, looking for calibration 55vt50 Santa Cruz California area,



Check out Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater , Scott Schackel at Beswing , Jeff Meier at Accucal


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lentiman*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22863055
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for the Seattle area? I have a Panasonic 65VT50 and a Pioneer Kuro 5010. Thanks.



I will be there in May.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mulla711*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22865556
> 
> 
> Hello, looking for calibration 55vt50 Santa Cruz California area,


I will be there in February.


----------



## jonny-zed

Hi - Looking for a calibrator in the Boston area. I have a Samsung UN55EH6000 LED and have gone through the basic settings myself using AVS HD 709, but I don't have the equipment, SW or time to take it to the next level. I live just west of Boston (Framingham, MA). Feel free to PM me if you like. TIA!


----------



## TSollecito

Also looking in the Boston area...I'm actually located in Providence, RI but only about 45min south. Any recommendations?


----------



## 1080P Input

I am in the Chicagoland area and had Chad B calibrate my Sony 55hx929 a couple of weeks ago and the picture is simply amazing. He does a great job explaining the process to you and getting your inputs so that the end results is something you will be amazed with.


----------



## G-Rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LSUMatt1514*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2640#post_22860899
> 
> 
> Jeff Meier (accucalhd.com) calibrated my Panasonic 65VT25 on Thursday night and all I can say is...WOW!!! Great guy, EXTREMELY knowledgeable, willing to explain everything to you, and does an EXCELLENT job. He even found issues with three of my Axiom speakers (which I am sending back to have repaired under warranty). Jeff is phenomenal at what he does!!!
> 
> 
> The picture on my 65VT25 is the best I ever seen on it (2D and 3D)...He is HIGHLY recommended!!! Worth every penny!!!
> 
> 
> Matt



+1 Jeff Meier (umr) calibrated my Sony 1000es 4k projector with great results. He also gave me excellent advice during an extensive theater renovation. A true professional and a pleasure to work with. Highly recommended!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Rex*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22881495
> 
> 
> +1 Jeff Meier (umr) calibrated my Sony 1000es 4k projector with great results. He also gave me excellent advice during an extensive theater renovation. A true professional and a pleasure to work with. Highly recommended!



Thanks for the complements guys!


----------



## GFSloan

Foreward: Apologies to Jeff - This review is LONG overdue.



Another plus for Jeff Meier and Accucal. I had him calibrate a Grand Wega for me years ago when he lived in Houston. Since then, I've had him over for several calibrations. Each time, Jeff eagerly will engage in discussion what he's doing and why, and any potential issues that require resolution.


All of the advice that Jeff/Accucal have given me that's been useful. The work Jeff does says a lot. The work Jeff won't do says even more.


- Jeff would NOT even touch an Insignia LCD I had purchased on sale for my father. My Video Essentials eye-balling of it was the best he could do. He wouldn't take money to do it. Jeff will not work on a device that he does not feel will meet his standards after working on it. The Insignia died a year later, and I replaced it with a 50" Panny VT-series Plasma, partially as an apology for getting him such a POS previously.










- My Epson 1080UB initially was mounted at the back of my small dedicated room. He suggested a ceiling mount to bring the brightness to where it should be, post-calibration. My calculations were based off of some stuff I read online, which was not entirely accurate for my calibrated projector.


- My Kuro Elite Pro-151FD had permanent image retention, and the screen was replaced in warranty. While the new screen calibrated out beautifully, its blacks were elevated and there was nothing that could be done. Because of this, I ended up selling the set (and gave full disclosure/calibration info on doing so) and picked up a Panny VT25.


- After moving to Austin, Jeff re-calibrated my BGCorp 5.1 setup as a 7.1 setup with in-wall rear speakers. He verified my Epson kept its calibration after a couple of years, and got the room sounding wonderful. While he was there, he said he might as well calibrate the new VT25. The VT25's image now rivals the Kuro Elite I used to have, with better black levels, since my FD151's black levels were mildly elevated.


- I recently had the opportunity to purchase a JVC DLA-HD100. Jeff recommended against purchasing the projector, since he's had experience with LCoS machines having issues on the used market and recommended going for a DLP. (which, reading AVSForum, was sensible) However, I did not ultimately follow Jeff's advice this time - The gentleman who owned the projector let me try before buying it, and I decided to go ahead. The seller noted that blues and greens were pushed and there was no way to improve upon it, per a local ISF calibrator. I had confidence that Jeff would be able to improve it, and made the purchase. In spite of me not following his advice, Jeff didn't take it personally at all, and said he'd be happy to have me ship him the projector for him to work on it. The _same day_ the projector arrived, he informed me that I did in fact get a good machine, as demonstrated by his calibration report. The projector was shipped yesterday and I eagerly await its return tomorrow.


That being said, I'll have a perfect condition Epson 1080UB calibrated by Accucal in the for sale section soon.










As the adage goes, the results speak for themselves, especially when it's work in the audio/video field. But more-so than that, Jeff has a professional, yet affable personality that's backed up with years of experience, an analytical mindset, and a love of what he does. Every display I've had him calibrate, especially my projector, has elicited wows from friends and family. More recently, a digital artist friend apologized to me after we watched a movie together. "I thought it'd be like what other people call 'home theaters' - you really do care about accurate colors, don't you? I'm sorry that I expected less." Sometimes, it seems, guests are eager to speak for the results, too.










-Geoff S.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFSloan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22896256
> 
> 
> Foreward: Apologies to Jeff - This review is LONG overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Another plus for Jeff Meier and Accucal. I had him calibrate a Grand Wega for me years ago when he lived in Houston. Since then, I've had him over for several calibrations. Each time, Jeff eagerly will engage in discussion what he's doing and why, and any potential issues that require resolution.
> 
> 
> All of the advice that Jeff/Accucal have given me that's been useful. The work Jeff does says a lot. The work Jeff won't do says even more.
> 
> 
> - Jeff would NOT even touch an Insignia LCD I had purchased on sale for my father. My Video Essentials eye-balling of it was the best he could do. He wouldn't take money to do it. Jeff will not work on a device that he does not feel will meet his standards after working on it. The Insignia died a year later, and I replaced it with a 50" Panny VT-series Plasma, partially as an apology for getting him such a POS previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My Epson 1080UB initially was mounted at the back of my small dedicated room. He suggested a ceiling mount to bring the brightness to where it should be, post-calibration. My calculations were based off of some stuff I read online, which was not entirely accurate for my calibrated projector.
> 
> 
> - My Kuro Elite Pro-151FD had permanent image retention, and the screen was replaced in warranty. While the new screen calibrated out beautifully, its blacks were elevated and there was nothing that could be done. Because of this, I ended up selling the set (and gave full disclosure/calibration info on doing so) and picked up a Panny VT25.
> 
> 
> - After moving to Austin, Jeff re-calibrated my BGCorp 5.1 setup as a 7.1 setup with in-wall rear speakers. He verified my Epson kept its calibration after a couple of years, and got the room sounding wonderful. While he was there, he said he might as well calibrate the new VT25. The VT25's image now rivals the Kuro Elite I used to have, with better black levels, since my FD151's black levels were mildly elevated.
> 
> 
> - I recently had the opportunity to purchase a JVC DLA-HD100. Jeff recommended against purchasing the projector, since he's had experience with LCoS machines having issues on the used market and recommended going for a DLP. (which, reading AVSForum, was sensible) However, I did not ultimately follow Jeff's advice this time - The gentleman who owned the projector let me try before buying it, and I decided to go ahead. The seller noted that blues and greens were pushed and there was no way to improve upon it, per a local ISF calibrator. I had confidence that Jeff would be able to improve it, and made the purchase. In spite of me not following his advice, Jeff didn't take it personally at all, and said he'd be happy to have me ship him the projector for him to work on it. The _same day_ the projector arrived, he informed me that I did in fact get a good machine, as demonstrated by his calibration report. The projector was shipped yesterday and I eagerly await its return tomorrow.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'll have a perfect condition Epson 1080UB calibrated by Accucal in the for sale section soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the adage goes, the results speak for themselves, especially when it's work in the audio/video field. But more-so than that, Jeff has a professional, yet affable personality that's backed up with years of experience, an analytical mindset, and a love of what he does. Every display I've had him calibrate, especially my projector, has elicited wows from friends and family. More recently, a digital artist friend apologized to me after we watched a movie together. "I thought it'd be like what other people call 'home theaters' - you really do care about accurate colors, don't you? I'm sorry that I expected less." Sometimes, it seems, guests are eager to speak for the results, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Geoff S.



Thanks Geoff! It has been fun working with you over the years.


----------



## schweich12

I have a 60" d7000 series LED TV in the Dallas, TX area and I'm looking for an ISF/THX calibration. Also interested in a audio system "checkup" as well. Does anyone know a reputable calibrator in the DFW area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schweich12*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22898012
> 
> 
> I have a 60" d7000 series LED TV in the Dallas, TX area and I'm looking for an ISF/THX calibration. Also interested in a audio system "checkup" as well. Does anyone know a reputable calibrator in the DFW area?



I will be there in April. You can signup here. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## schweich12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22898029
> 
> 
> I will be there in April. You can signup here. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm



Thanks for the quick response! I was hoping to have a calibration sooner than April though. If I cannot find someone before then, I will certainly make an appointment before you head to Dallas.


----------



## PaulM64

Hi guys,


My first post her, I read the post re Jeff Meier and I thought I would share some comments as I completed my basement home theater 6mths ago.

Started planning Sep 2011, constuction started Feb 2012, completed May 2012.

While I had already done a family room HT, and whole house audio system, I soon realized that there was a lot lot more to think about in a dedicated HT ie ideal room size, acoustic treatment placement, seating placement, soundproofing, construction materials, etc... I could go on and on...

I contacted Jeff shortly after I started planning and I decided to try his consulting services to answer some of my questions and pick his brain for suggestions before I started.

He charged me by the hour and offered detailed answers to all my questions including product selection.

He was always extremely quick to respond and I found his advice to be helpful, concise and to the point.

While I didn't use every recommendation that Jeff provided, he gave me some great suggestions which I had never heard about, like Salk Sound speakers which turned out to be amazing and room paint colors. Considering what I ended up spending on my theater $100k+ (I had constractors build and wire the high voltage, I designed the theater and did all the rest) the tiny amount I paid Jeff at the start was well worth it looking at the results.

Even after my initial consultation I was in contact with Jeff during the process, where I would ask him the occaision question, always getting a quick response.

I would recommend Jeff 110% to anyone embarking on this project.


Once I completed the install I had Jeff come back and do the full set up.

I thought the theater was great before he came. He spent about 5hrs and got it to perfection.

Jeff was extremely pleasant and explained what he was doing throughout the process.

I sat with him throughout the process and we had a great discussion.

You could not only see the difference but there was aclear improvement in the sound as well.


He did such a good job on my theater I had Jeff do my Family room HT on his next tour back.


Bottom line is I think Jeff did a great job and his setup took my theater to the next level.


Here is my gear:

106” StudioTek 130 G3 Stewart Luxus Deluxe Screen

JVC DLA-X70R

Integra DHC-80.3

Anthem MCA 50

Anthem MCA 20

Salk Song Towers with ribbon tweeter

Salk Song Center with ribbon tweeter

4 - Klipsch RS-42II – rears & surrounds

JL Audio Fathom f113

JL Audio Fathom f110

Oppo BDP-93

ReQuest iQ Whole House Audio System - 18 zones

ReQuest Media Player Plus

NetGear 2100 12TB NAS RNRX4430

Apple TV

Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD

Rane PE 17 Parametric EQ

Dell XPS 15 Laptop

2 Monster Signature PRO5100 Power Conditioners

Furman F1000-UPS

Launchport iPad wall station

Lutron Ra2 lighting & Thermostat system

Global Cache GC100-18R

Global Cache iTach IP2SL

Cisco SG200-26P

Cisco SR2016

Xantech DL85K

2 – Middle Atlantic Slim 5 racks

3 Elite C1-M Theater Seats

DWR 80” Theater Sofa


----------



## umr

Thanks Paul. Your theater turned out great.


----------



## PDCL

Anyone have a drop on a competent calibrator around Montgomery, AL? Looking to get a Panasonic plasma calibrated.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDCL*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22950883
> 
> 
> Anyone have a drop on a competent calibrator around Montgomery, AL? Looking to get a Panasonic plasma calibrated.



I might be able to fit you in my April trip. Fill out this form if you are interested www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## PDCL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22951607
> 
> 
> I might be able to fit you in my April trip. Fill out this form if you are interested www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .



Hi Jeff, I just filled out the form. I hope you are able to fit me in.


Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's an update on my upcoming video calibration tours. First up early next month, is a brief swing through eastern Tennessee, western/central North Carolina and central Ohio, followed by a trip through the Upper Midwest in April and Texas-Oklahoma-Kansas in May.

*March*


Monday, March 4 - Nashville, TN


Tuesday, March 5 - Knoxville, TN


Wednesday-Thursday, March 6-7 - Charlotte/Greensboro, NC


Friday-Saturday, March 8-9 - Columbus, OH


*April*


Thursday, April 4 - Des Moines, IA


Friday-Saturday, April 5-6 - Rochester & Minneapolis/St. Paul


Sunday-Monday, April 7-8 - Madison/Milwaukee, WI


Tuesday-Wednesday, April 9-10 - Chicago, IL


Thursday, April 11 - Grand Rapids, MI


Friday-Saturday, April 12-13 - Detroit, MI


*May*


Wednesday-Thursday, May 15-16 - Houston, TX


Friday, May 17 - San Antonio, TX


Saturday-Monday, May 18-20 - Austin, TX


Tuesday-Wednesday, May 21-22 - Dallas, TX


Thursday, May 23 - Oklahoma City, OK


Friday-Sunday, May 24-26 - Kansas City, MO


----------



## mark haflich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSollecito*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_22879842
> 
> 
> Also looking in the Boston area...I'm actually located in Providence, RI but only about 45min south. Any recommendations?




Jim Doolittle.


----------



## drexelspivey

Hello,


Can someone recommend a calibrator (Sharp Elite) in the Charlotte NC & Rock Hill/Fort Mill SC region??


Thanks


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drexelspivey*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_23014715
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a calibrator (Sharp Elite) in the Charlotte NC & Rock Hill/Fort Mill SC region??
> 
> 
> Thanks



D-Nice (may be local for him), Gregg Loewen, Jeff Meier, Chad Billheimer and Ken Whitcomb may tour there.

www.av-fi.com 
www.lionav.com/new/?page_id=155 
www.accucalhd.com 
www.hdtvbychad.com 
www.calibrationsinc.com/ 



.


----------



## drexelspivey

Thanks turbe.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! PaulM64.


----------



## pjrace1

Looking for calibrator in Modesto California


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjrace1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2670#post_23031440
> 
> 
> Looking for calibrator in Modesto California



Hi pjrace1,


Check out this LIST 


.


----------



## umr

I will be there in May. To sign up go here www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## umr

I will be there in May. To sign up go here www.accucalhd.com .


----------



## dizzyscure1

65VT50, now its old enough LOL!I need a calibration for the lafayette louisiana area!?? Any buddy close and able to do it sooner rather than later?


----------



## domingos38

looking for a calibrator in florida or part of a tour.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23034605
> 
> 
> looking for a calibrator in florida or part of a tour.



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23034636
> 
> 
> Here is a list that maybe helpful.
> 
> THX Certified Video Calibrator
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> RayJr



thank you


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23034228
> 
> 
> 65VT50, now its old enough LOL!I need a calibration for the lafayette louisiana area!?? Any buddy close and able to do it sooner rather than later?


 Ed Bibb @ Let it Flow is based in Greenwood LA

Kevin Miller makes it to Louisiana at times and you may also want to check with Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23034605
> 
> 
> looking for a calibrator in florida or part of a tour.



besides in the lists on the first page Here specific to Florida, check with

D-Nice , Gregg Loewen, Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier, buzzard767 (here on AVS, based in FL half the year)) and Ken Whitcomb.


If you have a problem contacting D-Nice, PM me and I'll give him a call.


If you are more specific about which part of FL, I can give you specific people.


.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23034756
> 
> Ed Bibb @ Let it Flow is based in Greenwood LA
> 
> Kevin Miller makes it to Louisiana at times and you may also want to check with Chad Billheimer and Jeff Meier
> 
> besides in the lists on the first page Here specific to Florida, check with
> 
> D-Nice , Gregg Loewen, Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier, buzzard767 (here on AVS, based in FL half the year)) and Ken Whitcomb.
> 
> 
> If you have a problem contacting D-Nice, PM me and I'll give him a call.
> 
> 
> If you are more specific about which part of FL, I can give you specific people.
> 
> 
> .



i am in the west palm beach area


----------



## ERuiz

Any calibrators in the Richmond, VA, area? (Chesterfield)... Need someone to calibrate my BenQ w1070 pj...


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23037584
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Richmond, VA, area? (Chesterfield)... Need someone to calibrate my BenQ w1070 pj...


I tour there regularly. Probably average every other month.


----------



## Chere

I'm looking for someone touring or calibrating in Phoenix, AZ. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chere*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23061042
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone touring or calibrating in Phoenix, AZ. Any suggestions are welcome.



Here is a list of Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## frankthetoad

I live in Destrehan, LA (in the Greater New Orleans area). Looking for an ISF calibrator for my Samsung PN59D550. Happy to unlock the other panel models in the service menu to open up more calibration options.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankthetoad*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23084239
> 
> 
> I live in Destrehan, LA (in the Greater New Orleans area). Looking for an ISF calibrator for my Samsung PN59D550. Happy to unlock the other panel models in the service menu to open up more calibration options.



Edward Bibb is based in Greenwood, not sure if he handles your area.. may want to check.. http://www.letitflowenterprises.com/ 


Sometimes Kevin Miller gets down there as well. http://www.isftv.com/


----------



## D6500Ken

I will be in New Jersey, Philadelphia, and the Baltimore/DC area from 3/24 to 3/31


E-mail to [email protected] if you would like to be included.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## thefifthrobot

I'm looking for someone in Orange County CA to calibrate 3 tvs in my home. One is a plasma, one is a LCD and one is an LED. Please PM me if you live in the area and can calibrate these sets.


thanks,

J5


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefifthrobot*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23152306
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone in Orange County CA to calibrate 3 tvs in my home. One is a plasma, one is a LCD and one is an LED. Please PM me if you live in the area and can calibrate these sets.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> J5


PM sent.


----------



## Lee Gallagher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chere*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23061042
> 
> 
> I'm looking for someone touring or calibrating in Phoenix, AZ. Any suggestions are welcome.



Do you still need assistance?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just a couple of quick notes on my upcoming travels:


* I had a late cancellation for a morning appointment on Monday, April 8. This was originally supposed to be in Milwaukee, but could now be either in the Milwaukee area or anywhere in Chicago, as I have an Monday evening appointment in Chicago. The travel fee was forfeited on the cancellation, so there's $50 in savings there...


* Also, I have a number of remaining openings for my mid-May trip to Texas, Oklahoma, central/eastern Kansas and Kansas City:

*May*


Wednesday-Thursday, May 15-16 - Houston, TX


Friday, May 17 - San Antonio, TX


Saturday-Monday, May 18-20 - Austin, TX


Tuesday-Wednesday, May 21-22 - Dallas, TX


Thursday, May 23 - Oklahoma City, OK


Friday-Sunday, May 24-26 - Kansas City, MO


In addition, one of the KC dates in the schedule above will be dedicated to a day in Omaha/Lincoln, though the actual date hasn't been pinned down yet.


Anyone interested can contact me on 314-226-1705 or via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com)


----------



## savagexp

Is anybody going to be around *Eastern Iowa* -- specifically, Davenport -- in the next couple of months? I've got a new F8500 coming from Samsung next week that will need some TLC.


----------



## TPHR

I am also in Orange county, CA and am looking for someone to calibrate my 65vt50. Shoot me an email if you can quote me on the service, thank you


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savagexp*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23163195
> 
> 
> Is anybody going to be around *Eastern Iowa* -- specifically, Davenport -- in the next couple of months? I've got a new F8500 coming from Samsung next week that will need some TLC.



I will be there in June. Go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to sign up.


----------



## gary2219

Looking for a calibrator in the lafayette Indiana area


----------



## y2k02c5

Is John Gannon still in the biz? Does anyone have a link to his contact info or website ? Thanks


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary2219*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23170705
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in the lafayette Indiana area



I'm in Indy, so it's a short one-hour drive.


Send me a PM or call 317-696-5174


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## ColdsnapBryan

Looking for a calibrator in the Raleigh, NC area. Panasonic ST50 is the TV.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdsnapBryan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23191556
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in the Raleigh, NC area. Panasonic ST50 is the TV.



I believe that is local or near local to D-Nice..


info


AT


av-fi.com


----------



## ColdsnapBryan

Cool, I'll reach out to him. Thanks!


----------



## y2k02c5

Looking for reputable ISF calibrator in the Detroit area. Thank you


----------



## Chad B

That's only 3 hours from me, so I consider it local.


----------



## Chere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Gallagher*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23158101
> 
> 
> Do you still need assistance?




Sent you a pm.


----------



## Chad B

I'm available for some last minute openings this week in Dallas and Austin!


----------



## ljmart

anyone ever near knoxville tn?? thx


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ljmart*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23231994
> 
> 
> anyone ever near knoxville tn?? thx



I get down there every couple of months.


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## ljmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730_10#post_23235715
> 
> 
> I get down there every couple of months.
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> 
> Calibrations Inc
> 
> Indianapolis, IN



great! thanks and will contact you when im able to go for it


----------



## vhccc

hi, i'm french and ISF calibrator i use calman 4, calman 5 , chromapure, accupel dvg5000

and photo research PR655


----------



## supermandlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23037584
> 
> 
> Any calibrators in the Richmond, VA, area? (Chesterfield)... Need someone to calibrate my BenQ w1070 pj...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700#post_23038298
> 
> 
> I tour there regularly. Probably average every other month.



Hey Chad, I live in Northern VA (by Dulles Int Airport) Do you ever make it out that way? Thanks!!


----------



## Chad B

Yes, about every other month.







If you'd like to schedule, please fill out the contact form on my website. Thanks!


----------



## kjaxplicit24

Just picked up a Panasonic 60ST60. In the NYC, western Long Island area. Looking for a trusted ISF calibrator. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dave Harper

My highly recommended calibrator in NYC is Kevin Miller, an original ISF Member.


----------



## kjaxplicit24

Great. Thanks!


----------



## JewDaddy

Looking for someone in the Atlanta area. I'm located in Lawrenceville. Need to get my BenQW7000 projector calibrated and also thinking about doing a calibration on my 7.1 audio setup as well. I'm home all this week before I need to travel again but can plan for something a little later down the line. Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just a quick note for anyone interested in professional video calibration in the Austin or Dallas-Fort Worth areas, or eastern Nebraska.


As detailed here earlier , I'm starting a TX-OK-KS-NE tour next week, and I still have a couple openings in Austin (Saturday, May 18 and Sunday, May 19) and one evening slot in DFW (Monday, May 20).


I'm also doing a side trip to Omaha as part of this trip, and have one remaining opening on the evening of Friday, May 24. That could be for an appointment in either the Omaha or Lincoln areas.


Anyone who's interested can contact me by phone on 314-226-1705 or via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## shpankey

Looking for a reputable calibrator that can do an extensive calibration on my new 64" F8500 Samsung Plasma in Glenpool, Oklahoma (right next to Tulsa, which is Northeast Oklahoma) in the next few weeks. Please email [email protected] or PM me as soon as possible.


A bonus would be the ability to calibrate my sound system (Onkyo SR-875 with Eosone 5.1 setup).


Thank you!


Never mind, see you soon Doug!


----------



## ryansebiz

I live in Atlanta, GA (Sandy Springs) and am looking for someone to calibrate my Panasonic p60st60.


I've run D-Nice's slides for 100 hours (with a few hours of Blu-rays in between) and am currently using his settings.


Please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## kbrod1

I just got the new Sony 4K 65x900a. I would like to find someone with experience who could calibrate this set to the triluminous rec709 specifications. I live near Lexington, Kentucky.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbrod1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23328777
> 
> 
> I just got the new Sony 4K 65x900a. I would like to find someone with experience who could calibrate this set to the triluminous rec709 specifications. I live near Lexington, Kentucky.



I would be happy to calibrate it for you.


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## NatGasMan

Looks like I just missed out on a couple of tours through Houston. Anyone got any plans to come through Houston in the future. Just got a new 70" Sharp LC-70LE847U LED tv that needs calibration.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NatGasMan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23338018
> 
> 
> Looks like I just missed out on a couple of tours through Houston. Anyone got any plans to come through Houston in the future. Just got a new 70" Sharp LC-70LE847U LED tv that needs calibration.



I will be back in October. I also offer audio calibration to complete the experience.


We could also discuss cryo or absorption gas plant designs since I used to design them.


----------



## NatGasMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23347231
> 
> 
> I will be back in October. I also offer audio calibration to complete the experience.
> 
> 
> We could also discuss cryo or absorption gas plant designs since I used to design them.



I can wait until October. I may want the audio calibration too.










Have no idea what you are talking about in the last sentence.







LOL


I guess I will go to your site and fill out a request form.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NatGasMan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23347268
> 
> 
> I can wait until October. I may want the audio calibration too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what you are talking about in the last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> I guess I will go to your site and fill out a request form.



I thought you were in the NatGas biz from your name. I used to work in that business 30 years ago.


Filling out my website form works. Thanks. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## niners

I am in london ontario and looking to have my jvc dla-x55 calibrated.


Anyone know anyone


----------



## domingos38

I am now looking to have my epson 5020UB calibrated

any tours coming to south florida in october,november or december?




thanks


----------



## Cruithne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niners*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23359440
> 
> 
> I am in london ontario and looking to have my jvc dla-x55 calibrated.
> 
> 
> Anyone know anyone



Niners, sent you a PM.


----------



## NatGasMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23347294
> 
> 
> I thought you were in the NatGas biz from your name. I used to work in that business 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> Filling out my website form works. Thanks. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm



LMAO, I was thinking audio and not Nat. Gas business when I read that sentence.


----------



## Spelly88

I'm looking for a professional calibration on my Sharp 844 80". I'm in Blue Bell, PA, not far from King of Prussia and about 30 minutes from Philadelphia. If anyone is interested please PM me.


Thanks!


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spelly88*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23368969
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a professional calibration on my Sharp 844 80". I'm in Blue Bell, PA, not far from King of Prussia and about 30 minutes from Philadelphia. If anyone is interested please PM me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'd contact Ken Whitcomb, Chad Billheimer, Gregg Loewen, Chris Eberle, Jeff Meier,



Contact info in the list linked in my signature below and you can PM me with any questions.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spelly88*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23368969
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a professional calibration on my Sharp 844 80". I'm in Blue Bell, PA, not far from King of Prussia and about 30 minutes from Philadelphia. If anyone is interested please PM me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I'll be there soon. I've done many of those.


----------



## Spelly88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23369065
> 
> 
> I'll be there soon. I've done many of those.



Nice! Can you please PM me the details? (Availibility, Price, Anything I need to have on hand, etc.) I've never had a professional calibration done so I want to make sure I'd be prepared.


Thanks,


Josh


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spelly88*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23368969
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a professional calibration on my Sharp 844 80". I'm in Blue Bell, PA, not far from King of Prussia and about 30 minutes from Philadelphia. If anyone is interested please PM me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23369065
> 
> 
> I'll be there soon. I've done many of those.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spelly88*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23369076
> 
> 
> Nice! Can you please PM me the details? (Availibility, Price, Anything I need to have on hand, etc.) I've never had a professional calibration done so I want to make sure I'd be prepared.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Josh



You will be in great hands with Chad.. he has done many (and I mean, many) of these Sharp models and he has ControlCAL Elite X5 Edition v2..


.


----------



## bht

Robert Busch of Busch Home Theater will be in the greater southern CA. area in the next two months (June and July). If you have a Sharp, Panasonic, Samsung, Pioneer Elite or any other display flat panel or projection system that is in need of calibration please contact Robert at [email protected] of phone him at 707-573-9170 to schedule an appointment.

Thanks!


----------



## bht

Busch Home Theater is located in Santa Rosa, CA.

[email protected]

707-573-9170


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niners*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23359440
> 
> 
> I am in london ontario and looking to have my jvc dla-x55 calibrated.
> 
> 
> Anyone know anyone



I would look at contacting Michael Chen at www.tlvexp.ca 

I think he would be able to help you.

He is also one of the THX Video Calibration Program instructors


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## rupedogg24

Can someone recommend anyone in the Washington DC area?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## airscapes

Chad B makes regular trips down the east coast, think he is due in the area shortly.

http://hdtvbychadb.com/


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupedogg24*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23389574
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend anyone in the Washington DC area?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I have openings in September.


----------



## JewDaddy

Looking for someone to perform an audio calibration on my 7.1 Surround System. I live in the Atlanta, GA area.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23391943
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to perform an audio calibration on my 7.1 Surround System. I live in the Atlanta, GA area.



I will be there in October.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupedogg24*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23389574
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend anyone in the Washington DC area?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I will be there next weekend (6/15).


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23391977
> 
> 
> I will be there in October.



Awesome. I also have a BenQ W7000 projector that I would like to get calibrated as well. Maybe you can do both if you have enough time. It would be great if you were able to get out here before October, but that would still work. Thanks!!!


----------



## janick

Looking for something to calibrate my 65VT60 in the Phoenix area. Thank you...


----------



## Nyal Mellor

Let me introduce myself and add my name into the ISF certified calibrators hat!


--


Hi I'm Nyal Mellor of Acoustic Frontiers LLC . We are based in Fairfax, Marin County, CA and primarily service the SF Bay Area but we do work nationally and even internationally using both remote and onsite working methods.


I was born in England and educated at the world renowned Oxford University. I maintain active blogs on Home Theater Design and Acoustics and participate in a number of forums including HTS, AVS and What's Best Forum. I've also authored a number of articles and white papers on room acoustics . I love helping fellow enthusiasts create and improve their audio or home theater systems!


Our specialty is acoustic design and calibration but we do offer video calibration services too:

- home theater audio calibration (certified HAA Level I and II)

- home theater video calibration (certified ISF Level I)

- two channel speaker setup

- subwoofer integration

- room EQ

- room acoustic analysis

- acoustic treatment design

- home theater design

- listening room design


You can reach me at 415 524 8741, via AVS personal message or via the contact form on our website.


If you are in or visiting the SF Bay Area we also have a great home theater showroom (Procella Audio, SIM2, RPG, JL Audio, etc) and would be happy to show you around and talk you through how it was designed, built and calibrated.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *janick*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23395138
> 
> 
> Looking for something to calibrate my 65VT60 in the Phoenix area. Thank you...



Check with Lee Gallagher.. See this LIST for his contact info:


----------



## zach r

looking for a phone number


----------



## zach r

Anyone have any recommendations for ISF calibration in Orange County, Ca for a 2012 Sharp and Samsung LED? Would be much appreciated


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zach r*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23405630
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for ISF calibration in Orange County, Ca for a 2012 Sharp and Samsung LED? Would be much appreciated



Dave Abrams of Avical covers that area. You can call toll-free at (877) 4-AVICAL or e-mail him at [email protected]


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zach r*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2700_100#post_23405630
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for ISF calibration in Orange County, Ca for a 2012 Sharp and Samsung LED? Would be much appreciated



Here is a list of Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## nynewbie6

any experiences that are amazing with a calibrator from the NY metro area..please list


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nynewbie6*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23414508
> 
> 
> any experiences that are amazing with a calibrator from the NY metro area..please list



I had a cancelation for this Friday evening if you want it.


Here is a link to some of my reviews. They should qualify for amazing. http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm 


I work for cinematographers, directors and post production professionals in the film business. One of my clients handles film negatives for many A-list directors and will only use me because of my proprietary tools and eye for image accuracy.


----------



## poobbubes

Quick question for anyone who's willing to answer. When I get my Panny ST50 calibrated, are the service menu adjustments input specific? I currently only use 1 HDMI input from my AVR, but I would like my other HDMI inputs to reflect the calibrated results in case I ever have to switch inputs. I wasn't sure if the calibrator would have to make adjustments on each input, or if I could just copy the user menu settings from the calibrated input and get the same result.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poobbubes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23423860
> 
> 
> Quick question for anyone who's willing to answer. When I get my Panny ST50 calibrated, are the service menu adjustments input specific? I currently only use 1 HDMI input from my AVR, but I would like my other HDMI inputs to reflect the calibrated results in case I ever have to switch inputs. I wasn't sure if the calibrator would have to make adjustments on each input, or if I could just copy the user menu settings from the calibrated input and get the same result.



The adjustments can usually be copied unless you have a rare problematic source.


----------



## chunon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poobbubes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23423860
> 
> 
> Quick question for anyone who's willing to answer. When I get my Panny ST50 calibrated, are the service menu adjustments input specific? I currently only use 1 HDMI input from my AVR, but I would like my other HDMI inputs to reflect the calibrated results in case I ever have to switch inputs. I wasn't sure if the calibrator would have to make adjustments on each input, or if I could just copy the user menu settings from the calibrated input and get the same result.



First of all he shouldn't have to enter the service menu at all should calibrate custom in the user menu that is the ideal setting for the ST50 usually but yes the settings usually transfer over nicely


----------



## AMB1

New owner of a Samsung 64" F8500 looking for calibration in the San Antonio area.


----------



## Boston Red Sox

If there's anyone that will be in the Hartford, CT area anytime soon, I'm interested in a pro calibration on my TC-P65GT50. Thanks.


----------



## danrudy

In response to earlier post asking about Calibration tours coming to South FLorida in October- December time frame....

Any luck with finding calibrators on a tour for those times?

I am also in South Florida and hope to have my HT built by October.... Could also use advice leading up to its completion.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danrudy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23458225
> 
> 
> In response to earlier post asking about Calibration tours coming to South FLorida in October- December time frame....
> 
> Any luck with finding calibrators on a tour for those times?
> 
> I am also in South Florida and hope to have my HT built by October.... Could also use advice leading up to its completion.



I do not have my schedule firm that far in advance, but I travel to FL regularly. I was just in Miami a couple weeks ago. I'd say I go to FL about every 3 months on average, and make it to the southern part almost as often.


----------



## Dingo07

I'm in need of a calibration on my dual Dell U2412M monitors. They're both driven by an Nvidia GTX 460 with Windows 7.

I'm in South Florida.

Would any of you guys be able to do that?


----------



## MrWite

Looking for a someone located in New York City(lower manhattan) to calibrate my st60 panasonic plasma.

Thanks in advance for any help (email - [email protected])


----------



## Mr Bob

I will be in San Diego starting Wednesday the 26th till the following Tuesday, and would love to service any displays needing calibration, optics cleaning - essential for projection displays, be they CRT, D-ILA, SXRD, DLP or LCD - or repair. Please contact me at my regular contact info if you want to get onto the roster for this trip. I have a tentative calibration in LA for a Loewe, and will be glad to travel from SD to LA for that or any other service needs.


Mr Bob


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23458458
> 
> 
> I do not have my schedule firm that far in advance, but I travel to FL regularly. I was just in Miami a couple weeks ago. I'd say I go to FL about every 3 months on average, and make it to the southern part almost as often.



Hey Chad. I've got a BenQ W7000 I would like to get calibrated if you plan on being in the Atlanta area anytime soon. I would also like to have my 7.1 surround sound calibrated as well. Thanks!


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23467580
> 
> 
> Hey Chad. I've got a BenQ W7000 I would like to get calibrated if you plan on being in the Atlanta area anytime soon. I would also like to have my 7.1 surround sound calibrated as well. Thanks!



I'd be happy to. I have done a W7000 before and it was a great improvement. If you wouldn't mind filling out the contact form on my website we can get scheduled.


HDTVbyChadB.com


Chad


----------



## WroboBuckeye

Not having the time to read all 94 pages of this thread, does anyone calibrate in the Greensboro/Winston Salem/High Point area?


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WroboBuckeye*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23469916
> 
> 
> Not having the time to read all 94 pages of this thread, does anyone calibrate in the Greensboro/Winston Salem/High Point area?


PM sent.


----------



## BCWookie

I am looking for a calibrator for my new home theater setup. I have a Sony vpl-vw 95es. I also would like to have audio calibration done on my marantz 8801 11.2 setup. I haven't been able find anyone in the Memphis TN area.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCWookie*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23481401
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator for my new home theater setup. I have a Sony vpl-vw 95es. I also would like to have audio calibration done on my marantz 8801 11.2 setup. I haven't been able find anyone in the Memphis TN area.


Chad B service the east coast.. scroll back a couple of post for his contact info.


----------



## DrJayDub

Hi Folks, I am looking for someone to calibrate a 55VT50. I am in the San Diego, CA area.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJayDub*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23483623
> 
> 
> Hi Folks, I am looking for someone to calibrate a 55VT50. I am in the San Diego, CA area.


PM sent.


----------



## helvetica bold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23414611
> 
> 
> I had a cancelation for this Friday evening if you want it.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to some of my reviews. They should qualify for amazing. http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm
> 
> 
> I work for cinematographers, directors and post production professionals in the film business. One of my clients handles film negatives for many A-list directors and will only use me because of my proprietary tools and eye for image accuracy.



Hey Jeff I bought Sony's new 55W900a and I would like to get it calibrated. From what I understand its very easy to calibrate.

Anyway I really bought it for the new PS4 and Xbox One however they aren't coming out until Nov. I should wait until then so you could calibrate the TV for gaming?

Anyway are you around NY/Brooklyn area in Nov/Dec?


----------



## THANKGOD4PLASMA

Since Doug Blackburn has moved to California, does anyone here calibrate around Colorado Springs?


----------



## sfetaz

I am in Bergen County, North New Jersey. I am looking for Wall mounting and calibration of my Samsung PN58C7000 Plasma TV, as well as mounting and placement of my 5.1 surround sound speakers. The sooner the better.


----------



## jlbvio

Hi everyone- I'm looking to have my new vt60 calibrated. I live in the Chicagoland area (NW suburbs). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edenguy

Looking to have my new Samsung PN64F8500 calibrated. Live in the Minneapolis, MN (South Burbs) area.


Also interested in advice on break in on the tv before calibration.


Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm heading to Chicago at the end of July.


I'm sending a private message with more details.


----------



## Fingolfin269

Anyone heading to the Nashville, TN area in the next few months? I'm having a 65VT60 delivered today and hope to have it calibrated. Thanks!


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fingolfin269*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23520872
> 
> 
> Anyone heading to the Nashville, TN area in the next few months? I'm having a 65VT60 delivered today and hope to have it calibrated. Thanks!



I will be.


----------



## RRF

VMSTEKS Inc. - Toronto Ontario

Video Management Systems

ISF Level II Calibrator

Accupel DVG-5000, XRite i1 Pro 2 spectroradiometer, i1 Display colorimeter, Calman 5, HCFR.

30 years technician/engineering experience with Cable MSO - RF, Optical and Network Management System designs

Skilled and trained in multiple OS, Media Servers, RF design, TCPIP networks, optical transport systems.

Provide DDP's (Detailed Design Plans) including System Design, Material list, Cabling Runlists.


https://vmsteks.com


----------



## Rpezz50

looking for a calibrator in Rhode Island looking to get my 65-VT60 done.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I will be in the Chicago and northern/central Illinois area the week of July 29.


If anyone is interested in getting on my schedule, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or you can reach me by phone on 314-226-1705.


----------



## jake608

Anyone know of a certified calibrator that works the Louisiana area?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake608*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23537458
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a certified calibrator that works the Louisiana area?



I do. My next trip is in October. My regular list is full, but you can get on my backup list.


----------



## jake608




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23537574
> 
> 
> I do. My next trip is in October. My regular list is full, but you can get on my backup list.[/quot
> 
> 
> What kind of price are we looking at for the calibration service?


----------



## umr

My pricing is here www.accucalhd.com/pricing.htm .


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2760#post_23414611
> 
> 
> I had a cancelation for this Friday evening if you want it. Here is a link to some of my reviews. They should qualify for amazing. http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm . I work for cinematographers, directors and post production professionals in the film business. One of my clients handles film negatives for many A-list directors and will only use me because of my proprietary tools and eye for image accuracy.



Cool, what movies?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23547703
> 
> 
> Cool, what movies?



I do not think he would want me to say because the outfit he works for tends to be pretty closed mouth about their clientele.


----------



## SOG9

Greetings Gents.


I am looking for a calibrator who will dare to venture into the metro Detroit area. Don't worry, I'm in the suburbs; it's not that bad.







I have a Pioneer Pro -111FD.


----------



## umr

I will be in Detroit in September. Go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOG9*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23551699
> 
> 
> Greetings Gents.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator who will dare to venture into the metro Detroit area. Don't worry, I'm in the suburbs; it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Pro -111FD.


PM sent.


----------



## PoppaC

Anybody going to be in the Piedmont Triad (N.C.) area within the next few months? I saw D-Nice respond to a similar post, but think that was back a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOG9*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23551699
> 
> 
> Greetings Gents.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator who will dare to venture into the metro Detroit area. Don't worry, I'm in the suburbs; it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Pro -111FD.


I go there regularly. I've done many Kuros with excellent results.


----------



## nova350ss

Chad, I too have a TCP65VT 50 and live Slightly North of Nashville! When would you plan on This Area?


Rick


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nova350ss*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23552567
> 
> 
> Chad, I too have a TCP65VT 50 and live Slightly North of Nashville! When would you plan on This Area?
> 
> 
> Rick


I might be able to get there Sat Aug 3rd on my way to Alabama and FL. Please fill out the contact form on my website if you'd like to set it up. Thanks!


Chad

HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## amcfarla

I am looking for a professional calibrator in the Denver Colorado area that is recommended. I have three sets that I would like to get professional calibration (Panasonic 50ST30, Panasonic 60VT60, and a Samsung 46B8500). If anyone can recommend a calibrator it would be appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## cgking114

Anybody cover the Charleston, SC area??? Thanks!


----------



## sirh

Looking to get a ZT60 calibrated (and perhaps a ST60 as well) In the oct/nov/dec time frame.


Location: Cobb County, GA. Any calibrators close by or will be in the area during one of those months?


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirh*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23557459
> 
> 
> Looking to get a ZT60 calibrated (and perhaps a ST60 as well) In the oct/nov/dec time frame.
> 
> 
> Location: Cobb County, GA. Any calibrators close by or will be in the area during one of those months?


My next trip is sooner than that, but I average 3-4 times a year so chances are I'll be passing through during your time frame.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirh*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23557459
> 
> 
> Looking to get a ZT60 calibrated (and perhaps a ST60 as well) In the oct/nov/dec time frame.
> 
> 
> Location: Cobb County, GA. Any calibrators close by or will be in the area during one of those months?


I live in SC and can come to ATL whenever you are ready. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgking114*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23556602
> 
> 
> Anybody cover the Charleston, SC area??? Thanks!


I do as I'm in Columbia.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amcfarla*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23553436
> 
> 
> I am looking for a professional calibrator in the Denver Colorado area that is recommended. I have three sets that I would like to get professional calibration (Panasonic 50ST30, Panasonic 60VT60, and a Samsung 46B8500). If anyone can recommend a calibrator it would be appreciate. Thank you.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PoppaC*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2790#post_23552141
> 
> 
> Anybody going to be in the Piedmont Triad (N.C.) area within the next few months? I saw D-Nice respond to a similar post, but think that was back a few weeks ago.


I will be. I'll PM you.


----------



## wyc1081

Can anybody recommend someone in the Corpus Christi texas area


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyc1081*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23562781
> 
> 
> Can anybody recommend someone in the Corpus Christi texas area



I travel to Texas quarterly and am due to be there again in early September. I don't have Corpus Christi on my schedule this time around, but if you can't find anyone soon, let me know and I can try to take care of you when I'm back in December.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I'm in the Chicago area next week and just received a late cancellation for Tuesday, July 30 (projector damaged in shipping -- ouch!).


If anyone is interested, I can be reached at 314-226-1705.


----------



## tlwiz1

I'm in Central MA (Charlton, just south of Worcester) looking to see if anyone will be in the area at the end of Summer/September timeframe. Thanks!

thom


----------



## Bigmoviefan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Nice*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23559608
> 
> 
> I do as I'm in Columbia.


Do you ever come to the Raleigh, NC area? I have a ZT60 that could use your touch?

What is your email address ? Thanks.


----------



## jhw59

I'm looking for a calibrator for zip codes 19971 and 20782. Anyone out there? thanks!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhw59*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23586318
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a calibrator for zip codes 19971 and 20782. Anyone out there? thanks!



I will be in both in September.


----------



## mixtapem

Anybody in the Milwaukee area? I have a new Samsung 7100 that needs calibration. Thanks.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mixtapem*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23586379
> 
> 
> Anybody in the Milwaukee area? I have a new Samsung 7100 that needs calibration. Thanks.



I will be there in September.


----------



## jhw59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23586330
> 
> 
> I will be in both in September.



thank you


----------



## davidc21a

Looking for a calibrator in Southern California to calibrate a P65V50


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidc21a*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23588132
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in Southern California to calibrate a P65V50


Give Ray a call!
http://socalht.com/


----------



## modboxx

I am looking for a professional calibrator in the NYC area that can calibrate a vt30


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modboxx*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23595702
> 
> 
> I am looking for a professional calibrator in the NYC area that can calibrate a vt30



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Modbox,


I sent you a PM. Please let me know if you have any questions. I assume you will want the ISF ccc implementation which of course I do.


----------



## drfreeman60

Does anyone cover the Memphis TN area? I will be looking to have a ZT60 calibrated some time in the fourth quarter of 2013. I don't seem to see anyone local in any of the directories.


Many thanks for any information.


David Freeman

Cordova TN

[email protected]


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23609408
> 
> 
> Does anyone cover the Memphis TN area? I will be looking to have a ZT60 calibrated some time in the fourth quarter of 2013. I don't seem to see anyone local in any of the directories.
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any information.
> 
> 
> David Freeman
> 
> Cordova TN
> 
> [email protected]


I go there occasionally. I go to the eastern and central parts of TN more often, but I could probably do it for you in your time frame.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23609408
> 
> 
> Does anyone cover the Memphis TN area? I will be looking to have a ZT60 calibrated some time in the fourth quarter of 2013. I don't seem to see anyone local in any of the directories.
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any information.
> 
> 
> David Freeman
> 
> Cordova TN
> 
> [email protected]



David,


I'm based in St. Louis, so I get to Memphis pretty regularly, both as part of a southeast tour and also at the beginning of a AR-LA-TX-OK-KS. I'm headed out on that Texas at the end of August, so I could see you then, but that sounds like it might be too early. I'm also scheduled to a TN-NC-SC-GA trip in November.


Give me a call on 314-226-1705, or you can send me an eMail at (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


Here's a link with more information about my background and experience.

www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html 


You can also find a couple dozen reviews of my work in the Calibration Reviews thread here.


----------



## DroptheRemote

A quick note on my travel dates for August and September.


*August-September 2013*


Monday, August 26 – Memphis, TN area


Wednesday-Thursday, August 28-29 – Houston, TX area


Friday, August 30 – San Antonio, TX area


Saturday-Monday, August 31-September 2 – Austin, TX area


Monday-Wednesday, September 2-4 – Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area


Thursday, September 5 – Oklahoma City-Tulsa, OK areas


Friday, September 6 – Wichita, KS area


Saturday-Monday, September 7-9 – Kansas City area


_____________________________________________________



Tuesday, September 17 – Eastern/Central Iowa


Wednesday, September 18 – Rochester, MN


Thursday-Friday, September 19-20 – Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN area


Saturday-Sunday, September 21-22 – Madison/Milwaukee, WI areas


Monday-Tuesday, September 23-24 – Chicago, IL


Wednesday, September 25 – Western Michigan


Thursday-Saturday, September 26-28 – Detroit, MI area


Monday, September 30 – central IL


----------



## Foolius

Any calibrators out there that service or plan to visit central Oregon?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Foolius*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23619615
> 
> 
> Any calibrators out there that service or plan to visit central Oregon?



I will be there, but it will be next May.


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Foolius*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23619615
> 
> 
> Any calibrators out there that service or plan to visit central Oregon?



I'll probably be there in December but I don't know about before then.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Foolius*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2820#post_23619615
> 
> 
> Any calibrators out there that service or plan to visit central Oregon?



Dave Abrams of Avical gets up to the Northwest occasionally.


[email protected]


Regards,


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## burleyhotel11

Any recommendations for calibration in the Phoenix/East Valley area of Arizona? Purchasing the F8500 or Vt 60.


Thanks.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burleyhotel11*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23636185
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibration in the Phoenix/East Valley area of Arizona? Purchasing the F8500 or Vt 60.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Check with Lee Gallagher or Michael Hamilton - you can find their contact info with this *Calibrator List* 


Some of the Touring Calibrators may also cover Phoenix.



.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burleyhotel11*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23636185
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibration in the Phoenix/East Valley area of Arizona? Purchasing the F8500 or Vt 60.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I will be there in December.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burleyhotel11*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23636185
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibration in the Phoenix/East Valley area of Arizona? Purchasing the F8500 or Vt 60.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Here is a list that maybe helpful.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burleyhotel11*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23636185
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for calibration in the Phoenix/East Valley area of Arizona? Purchasing the F8500 or Vt 60.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I will be in PHX for a cal that takes place on Aug. 28, will be coming back on the 30th for the holiday. I can extend my stay at the end of the visit by one day if absolutely necessary, but can arrive ahead of time a lot easier.


Not sure if your new set will be ready yet by then, tho...


b


----------



## burleyhotel11

I have used Michael Hamilton in the past. Lost his card and could not remember his name (CRS). Thanks to all for responding.


burleyhotel11


----------



## JA Fant

Thank You! ISF calibrators.


----------



## Chad B

I will be headed to Texas in late September. Any Sharp or Panasonic owners, don't miss out!


----------



## Rage Guy

I have a 57" Sony KP-WS520 CRT HDTV that was calibrated in 2007 by Eliab / Avical. Other than having the lenses cleaned annually, nothing else has been done to it. It still has a great picture, but I have always been annoyed by how much overscan this set has. I am looking for a calibrator who is good with Sony CRT RPTVs, and due to the overscan situation someone who knows how to do the shimming operation in additon to the calibration. I live in South Florida, (Fort Lauderdale area) and I would be looking to have this done in the next few months.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rage Guy*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23648773
> 
> 
> I have a 57" Sony KP-WS520 CRT HDTV that was calibrated in 2007 by Eliab / Avical. Other than having the lenses cleaned annually, nothing else has been done to it. It still has a great picture, but I have always been annoyed by how much overscan this set has. I am looking for a calibrator who is good with Sony CRT RPTVs, and due to the overscan situation someone who knows how to do the shimming operation in additon to the calibration. I live in South Florida, (Fort Lauderdale area) and I would be looking to have this done in the next few months.



I would suggest contacting Mr Bob, not sure he hits this side of the states but he may be able to help you out on the phone.
http://www.avsforum.com/u/478/mr-bob


----------



## Mr Bob

Airscapes - Thanks for the nod!


Rage Guy - I cannot guide you thru a Sony shimming op on the phone, as I have not done one. I have also not seen anyone illustrate doing a Sony on these threads or any others. Hitachis yes, Pioneers yes, Mits's yes, have not seen any Sonys.


That said, every time had a first time for me, and I now specialize in the shimming op as a prominent part of my arsenal, which op was started by an intrepid Aussie named Owen, to whom I will always be grateful. I will figure out how to do it on a Sony.


If you want my hands on your set, not just for the shimming op but for the entire CRT calibration - which almost no calibrators are still doing, from what I have observed, others here correct me if I am wrong - contact me. I will travel anywhere to do this work. Have not been to FLA since the last time, and had a lot of fun then, have never gotten over the women of Miami...! Would love to go again, even if the weather there is primarily cloudy. Or maybe that was just the time of year I was there...


There are screenshots in various AVS threads that not only talk about his op but also show the improvements. It's definitely worth doing, and a well treated Sony CRT RPTV will outlast most of the readily affordable offerings out there today. I'm game if you are.


b


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23651135
> 
> 
> the entire CRT calibration - which almost no calibrators are still doing, from what I have observed, others here correct me if I am wrong
> 
> 
> b


I still do, though I am not enthusiastic about soliciting them any more. I have not found shimming necessary on Sony CRT RPTVs.


----------



## Mr Bob

Well the owner seems to feel his set could use it, so I'll respect that. But whether it can even happen that way is still in question.


The main improvement the shimming op delivers is in the depth of the image, caused by keeping the largest amount of physical space on the CRT face available, used and in play. Back when the Zenith and Marantz/Philips 65" set guns were 9" while everybody else's 65's were 7", there was a noticeable difference in depth once those 9" gun sets were completely dialed in, over the dialed in 7" gun 65's.


My thoughts are that this applies to any brand of CRT, because it's generic. If you have not seen a Sony shimmed this may not have been evident yet, but I have seen it in all brands and sets I have done the shimming op on. It's subtle, but it's there.


I have found that overscan can be reduced in service menu on Sonys by reducing the H and W with much less hosing of the image than on other brands, tho, I agree with you there. Only brand I can say that about. And Sony is also the only brand where I usually find via the Cantilever Technique that the optical focusing needs no correction and so I am allowed to leave it alone, unchanged from its original factory adjustment settings. One of the key advantages of using the Cantilever Technique for all optical focusing needs, you don't have to disturb your mechanical lens barrel settings if you find it's already dialed in 100% correctly from the factory. A very rare result on all brands but Sonys, but always possible...


The owner is always at choice about how he wants to do the o'scan redux. If he does not want the added depth that the shimming op can deliver and wants to save the extra money, and wants it to just be done within the service menu rather than actually optically reducing it, I am always OK with that and proceed accordingly.


And some sets cannot host the shimming op at this age anyway. Too much aging footprint, or too far off to one side or the other on the gun itself... This all has to be determined before a shimming op can even really be realistically considered. When I show up I am ready for bear, but sometimes after a fully evaluation we find we cannot actually do the shimming op after all and have to fall back on the service menu resizing and correction only version.


But the resizing to get rid of the overscan, one way or another, is always a huge improvement once completed, on CRT tech. Definitely worth doing.


b


----------



## Rage Guy

Thanks guys for the info, I have been a follower (lurker..) of Mr Bob's RPTV thread here for a loooong time. I know both Mr Bob and Chad B are highly respected calibrators, and you both are at the top of my list for working on my Sony. The biggest issue is travel expenses, which I know can be lessened if part of a tour. Do either of you have any future plans for a Florida tour? If not I will need to factor in the added expense of travel costs.


I have a copy of the old Avia dvd, not the HD version. I will pop that in for the overscan pattern to give you an idea of where my Sony is at, if you think that test pattern is accurate. I can run it from a standard DVD player, or I could also use my PS3 which does a pretty good job upscaling to 1080i to see if the overscan is the same at 480P and 1080i.


----------



## Mr Bob

I understand. Even 1 added participant, and the travel expenses per owner get cut nearly in half of what it would be for just 1.


A few owners have contacted me from FLA in the last few months. I'll be glad to share those with you and see who else we can get on board.



On the measurement matter, if you do HD all the time now like I do, I strongly recommend you get Joe Kane's bluray Digital Video Essentials. Its overscan pattern is native 1080i/p and is the best resource for bluray - better than HD pattern generators, tho I will be using my Accupel anyway in other areas of the calibration. Or wait till I get there and we'll use mine. The Avia is SD and its sizing compared to HD can be corrupted in the 480->1080 upconversion process and wind up not being a true indicator at all.


Most CRT RPTVs have 480 and 1080 in completely separate memory banks and as such could be set up completely differently from each other, sizewise. I know Pioneer has the vertical size common to both, and I believe Sony may be the exception and the sizing may be common to both scanrates, but don't depend on that info as I am not crystal clear on it. The DVE bluray is not expensive and always a great resource for true HD in any owner's collection. Using that will definitely answer any questions as to whether you need overscan reduction or not.


Except for its centering of the overscan pattern, which is just a tad off horizontally. The best way to do the HD centering for overscan reduction is actually the "scope out the true edges" way. Trusting that disc has occasionally resulted in a faint red edge on one side, on the Pioneer HD CRT Elites and non-Elites. The best way is to allow that DVE overscan pattern to take over only _after_ the centering has already been done, by alternate methods.


Send me your contact info and we can continue this live -


b


----------



## mdanderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23639646
> 
> 
> I will be headed to Texas in late September. Any Sharp or Panasonic owners, don't miss out!



I look forward to meeting you. I am scheduled with you for that week in September.


----------



## Mr Bob

Rage guy -


I just today heard from someone in FLA, who would like some TLC on his set, a Pioneer Elite 620 CRT. He's "in Southeast Florida, near Palm Beach. Probably a bit far for a service call and I don't think I can afford to fly you out here". Perhaps you 2 would like to confab? Is that anywhere near you?


Again, send me your contact info so we can continue this live -


b


----------



## umr

I have an opening in the New York City region the evening of Saturday September 14th for anyone interested in my audio or video services. Please go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to get on my schedule.


----------



## I AM ME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23639646
> 
> 
> I will be headed to Texas in late September. Any Sharp or Panasonic owners, don't miss out!


Sent you a pm reguarding this. I would love to have a proper calibration on my tv from you. Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CybrSlydr

Not seeing any South East Ohio service areas on the Installer Database thread.


I'm getting a VT60 delivered on the 3rd and would like a thorough calibration for it. Anyone know a guy who does quality work that services the Marietta area?


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CybrSlydr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23677805
> 
> 
> Not seeing any South East Ohio service areas on the Installer Database thread.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a VT60 delivered on the 3rd and would like a thorough calibration for it. Anyone know a guy who does quality work that services the Marietta area?



ChadB is based in OH and #1 in my book!

http://www.avsforum.com/u/46496/chad-b


----------



## AcousticSoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23639646
> 
> 
> I will be headed to Texas in late September. Any Sharp or Panasonic owners, don't miss out!



Are you swinging through Oklahoma on that trip? I have a zt i would like calibrated.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AcousticSoul*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23679135
> 
> 
> Are you swinging through Oklahoma on that trip? I have a zt i would like calibrated.


Yes, as long as it's

not much west of Oklahoma City I'd be happy to. LMK


----------



## AcousticSoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23679337
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as it's
> 
> not much west of Oklahoma City I'd be happy to. LMK



Sign me up and let me know when you will be through. I live on the west edge of Oklahoma City


----------



## D6500Ken

I have a couple openings available for next weekend in the Minneapolis-St. Paul area. PM here or e-mail to ken(at)calibrationsinc.com


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## TheLaughingFish

Are any calibrators going to be in the Raleigh-Durham area soon? I just purchased a Pansonic VT60 and I would like to get it calibrated sooner than later. I saw a post last month indicating that D-Nice covers this area.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLaughingFish*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23710795
> 
> 
> Are any calibrators going to be in the Raleigh-Durham area soon? I just purchased a Pansonic VT60 and I would like to get it calibrated sooner than later. I saw a post last month indicating that D-Nice covers this area.



I second that question. Durham area for me. 55" Sony LED.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23710877
> 
> 
> I second that question. Durham area for me. 55" Sony LED.


I could get that done tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLaughingFish*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2800_100#post_23710795
> 
> 
> Are any calibrators going to be in the Raleigh-Durham area soon? I just purchased a Pansonic VT60 and I would like to get it calibrated sooner than later. I saw a post last month indicating that D-Nice covers this area.


I'm right in SC. PM sent.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2800_100#post_23710877
> 
> 
> I second that question. Durham area for me. 55" Sony LED.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2800_100#post_23710877
> 
> 
> I second that question. Durham area for me. 55" Sony LED.


I can get it done tomorrow or later in the week. I'll PM you.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to be in Portland OR. I arrive on Sept. 18 and come back on the 24th. Would be happy to do some calibration and/or repair work on your display while I am there. If you are in Salem, Vancouver, Beaverton, Hillsboro, Lake Oswego, Milwaukie etc, contact me and let's get together while I am there.


b


----------



## mattduke1

I'm also in the Raleigh area. D-Nice (or anyone else for that matter) if you'd like to send a PM that would be great. I have a Samsung 64F8500 that now has about 200 hours of use on it.


----------



## supermandlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermandlb*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23274921
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chad, I live in Northern VA (by Dulles Int Airport) Do you ever make it out that way? Thanks!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2730#post_23274945
> 
> 
> Yes, about every other month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to schedule, please fill out the contact form on my website. Thanks!



I just had Chad B calibrate my Panisonic ST60 yesterday and all I can say is...WOW!! It truly looks amazing! If anyone is looking for someone to calibrate their TV, I highly recommend Chad B. http://hdtvbychadb.com/ 


He took his time, was very detail oriented and explained the whole process to me step by step. The results are simply stunning!! A+++


Thanks again Chad!!!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattduke1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2800_100#post_23731274
> 
> 
> I'm also in the Raleigh area. D-Nice (or anyone else for that matter) if you'd like to send a PM that would be great. I have a Samsung 64F8500 that now has about 200 hours of use on it.


PM sent.


----------



## Ace_BB6

Looking for TV calibration for my 65 VT60. Im from Sacramento, CA.


PM with info and price please.


----------



## danielc1205

Yesterday Jeff Meier calibrate my Sharp Elite and Pioneer receiver with Definitive Technology speakers.I watched few movies on blu ray and I must say WOW.Picture quality is beautiful,colors are vivid blacks are inky,contrast is in the spot and audio is amazing,now is loud, crisp and balanced,dialog is more clear.Everything is way better than was before.He did a great job with my

equipment.

Thank you Jeff

Daniel


----------



## zask2

hi dont want to go threw 96 pages i need isf cal in south miami that speakes english zip 33190? ty all in advance. 65zt60


----------



## Mr Bob

Just a quick note - I am in Portland OR for my brother's wedding and will have a day or 2 afterwards if somebody here would like a calibration or optics cleaning for their projector system. This can be front projection or self-contained rear projection like DLP.


Eventually any projection system will need optics cleaning, tho CRT needs it the worst and soonest. If it's been more than a year since you've had yours cleaned, it needs it again. If it's been more than 3 years it's already starting to look really bleary, due to the static cling caused by the 30,000 volts it uses to operate. The difference after one afternoon's work is stunning, especially when your CRT has not been cleaned in more than 5 years.


I calibrate and clean all projection types, new or old, and specialize in calibrating and cleaning older rear projection CRT RPTVs and bringing them back to better than new performance. CRT has none of the niggly little things that plague much of the newer all digital technology. If you own one and are questioning whether to keep it or buy new, please see my AVS thread _Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!,_ about to reach its 400th complete page.


Especially the very first post, done in 2006. Unless you are ready to spring for the best in buying new and have money to burn, not an awful lot has changed since then. I encourage you to keep your set and have its performance maximized, so it can perform like it was always designed to. See my YouTube videos for more info.











Mr Bob


----------



## Bob222

Any calibrators going to be in the Philly area in the next few weeks? I have the Panasonic P55VT50. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Bob,


Yes I need to get down there for a client in the near future. I sent you a PM. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## marvin4653

Anyone available in Buffalo to calibrate a Panny 54V10?


----------



## Tom Riddle

I would like to get some information on calibrating a Pansonic 65VT30 that is in Lumberton, TX. Please PM me.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! Mr Bob.


----------



## 59Hertz


  Within the next week I will be having my Panasonic GT50 replaced with a VT60 and I'm having trouble finding any calibrators within the state of Alaska. So far my only real option it would seem is to buy equipment and learn myself or have Best Buy do it (which I would rather not have to do). So I'm wondering, do you guys happen to know anyone in Alaska who can do a professional calibration?.

 

 I feel as though I will be getting a VT60 and never truly seeing it's potential if i cannot find a pro calibrator.

 Any help is appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *59Hertz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23774456
> 
> 
> Within the next week I will be having my Panasonic GT50 replaced with a VT60 and I'm having trouble finding any calibrators within the state of Alaska. So far my only real option it would seem is to buy equipment and learn myself or have Best Buy do it (which I would rather not have to do). So I'm wondering, do you guys happen to know anyone in Alaska who can do a professional calibration?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as though I will be getting a VT60 and never truly seeing it's potential if i cannot find a pro calibrator.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, Thank you.


If you can find a few more enthusiasts wanting calibrations in your general vicinity I might be able to do a tour... I've always wanted to visit Alaska.


----------



## 59Hertz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23774516
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find a few more enthusiasts wanting calibrations in your general vicinity I might be able to do a tour... I've always wanted to visit Alaska.


 I wish I could say I could do that. But I highly doubt I would be able to find enough people within a decent time frame. This is going to eat me alive now.


----------



## 59Hertz


 Could you please enlighten me a little on how a calibration process works? Does the calibration itself just perfect the televisions already available settings or are the tools you would be using giving you access to even more options not listed.  If D nice or you list the settings you use. How far off would that be in general picture quality than if you where to come in and do it personally.  This is probably a silly question but I'm still new to this.


 I understand it changes depending on location of TV, daytime or nighttime viewing ect. But I guess I'm not understanding exactly to what extent that is.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! 59Hertz.


----------



## 59Hertz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23774627
> 
> 
> Welcome! 59Hertz.


 

Thank you!


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *59Hertz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23774617
> 
> 
> Could you please enlighten me a little on how a calibration process works? Does the calibration itself just perfect the televisions already available settings or are the tools you would be using giving you access to even more options not listed.  If D nice or you list the settings you use. How far off would that be in general picture quality than if you where to come in and do it personally.  This is probably a silly question but I'm still new to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it changes depending on location of TV, daytime or nighttime viewing ect. But I guess I'm not understanding exactly to what extent that is.



Sure! The process starts by scheduling a time for me to come by, and the process takes about 4 hours on a VT60. I open up 2 new 2D picture modes called Professional 1 and Professional 2. These modes are just added to the list of picture modes you have now like THX Cinema, Standard, Vivid, etc. Professional 1 will be your day mode, and light output and gamma will be optimized for viewing with light in the room. Professional 2 will be your night mode, and light output and gamma will be slightly different and optimized for darker room viewing. These modes can be locked, so if someone tries to mess with your set they won't wipe out the calibration. I will also calibrate Professional 1 for 3D if you are into 3D.


I will set up 2 meters, a reference spectro and a profiled colorimeter, which will be hooked up to my laptop. I will hook up a pattern generator which will provide the proper test patterns to the TV. I will set up a network connection between my laptop and your VT60 and use software to control the TV's settings.


I'll start by laying the groundwork for the calibration: setting things like brightness, contrast, panel brightness, AGC, etc.


The foundation of the picture is the White Balance (AKA grayscale). That is the ratio of red, green, and blue that make up the whites and grays at different brightness levels. I use software that will measure that ratio and tell me if there is too much or too little R, G, or B at a particular brightness level. I will adjust the 2 point White Balance adjustments first, which give an RGB adjustment for bright and dark ends. Then I'll move on to the much finer 10 point controls. I will take 10-20 passes to get it as good as it can be.


The software will also report to me if the relative intensity is too high or too low at a given given level, which is called gamma. I will adjust the 10 point gamma control so that mid tones are reproduced at the proper intensities.


After the grayscale and gamma are optimized, I'll move on to the CMS adjustment. There is a hue, saturation, and level control for each primary and secondary color. Taking red for example: hue can make it more or less orange or purple. Saturation will make it more pure like a fire engine red or more pale like pink. Level will add more or less red in the overall mix when the picture is drawn up. That adjustment is done for R, G, B, C, M, and Y. Red has a tremendous effect on the quality of skin tones. I'll measure each color at different intensity levels and saturation levels from pale to pure and make sure the overall accuracy is as good as it can be.


Then I'll go back and re-tweak the 10 point grayscale/gamma adjustment.


After the day mode is done, I'll do the same process for night mode and 3D mode if desired. You'll get PDF files showing the before and after measurements and backup settings files.


I will put a test disc into your Blu Ray player, check some patterns, and make sure it is set up correctly.


The calibration does not access new controls. It's making sure the controls the TV has are optimized to the fullest. Think of it this way: it's not turning the knob; it's knowing which knob to turn.


D-Nice lists his settings for some models, but not all. I don't. I have had VT60 and VT50 owners who used published settings and even followed the break in "rules" religiously, and surprise, surprise... Their sets were no better or even worse than if they would have just put them in THX Cinema and not messed with anything.


I don't publish settings for many reasons:
Calibration varies from one sample to the next. If I have 2 VT60s side by side, calibrate the first one, and then put it's settings into the 2nd one, the 2nd one is most likely not going to be good enough to be called calibrated. I've done it before and tried it on an LG LED and several others; it just doesn't work.
Calibration takes into account your specific environment (lighting conditions,etc), system (source settings, etc) and even your wishes (do you like a darker picture or brighter, etc).
If I were to publish settings and you were to put them in, when your set and other variables don't match up, you may mistakenly think "Hey, I don't like this. I must not like a calibrated picture!" That gives calibration an undeserved bad reputation.
I do this for a living and work hard at calibrating each TV from scratch.


----------



## 59Hertz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23776057
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! The process starts by scheduling a time for me to come by, and the process takes about 4 hours on a VT60. I open up 2 new 2D picture modes called Professional 1 and Professional 2. These modes are just added to the list of picture modes you have now like THX Cinema, Standard, Vivid, etc. Professional 1 will be your day mode, and light output and gamma will be optimized for viewing with light in the room. Professional 2 will be your night mode, and light output and gamma will be slightly different and optimized for darker room viewing. These modes can be locked, so if someone tries to mess with your set they won't wipe out the calibration. I will also calibrate Professional 1 for 3D if you are into 3D.
> 
> 
> I will set up 2 meters, a reference spectro and a profiled colorimeter, which will be hooked up to my laptop. I will hook up a pattern generator which will provide the proper test patterns to the TV. I will set up a network connection between my laptop and your VT60 and use software to control the TV's settings.
> 
> 
> I'll start by laying the groundwork for the calibration: setting things like brightness, contrast, panel brightness, AGC, etc.
> 
> 
> The foundation of the picture is the White Balance (AKA grayscale). That is the ratio of red, green, and blue that make up the whites and grays at different brightness levels. I use software that will measure that ratio and tell me if there is too much or too little R, G, or B at a particular brightness level. I will adjust the 2 point White Balance adjustments first, which give an RGB adjustment for bright and dark ends. Then I'll move on to the much finer 10 point controls. I will take 10-20 passes to get it as good as it can be.
> 
> 
> The software will also report to me if the relative intensity is too high or too low at a given given level, which is called gamma. I will adjust the 10 point gamma control so that mid tones are reproduced at the proper intensities.
> 
> 
> After the grayscale and gamma are optimized, I'll move on to the CMS adjustment. There is a hue, saturation, and level control for each primary and secondary color. Taking red for example: hue can make it more or less orange or purple. Saturation will make it more pure like a fire engine red or more pale like pink. Level will add more or less red in the overall mix when the picture is drawn up. That adjustment is done for R, G, B, C, M, and Y. Red has a tremendous effect on the quality of skin tones. I'll measure each color at different intensity levels and saturation levels from pale to pure and make sure the overall accuracy is as good as it can be.
> 
> 
> Then I'll go back and re-tweak the 10 point grayscale/gamma adjustment.
> 
> 
> After the day mode is done, I'll do the same process for night mode and 3D mode if desired. You'll get PDF files showing the before and after measurements and backup settings files.
> 
> 
> I will put a test disc into your Blu Ray player, check some patterns, and make sure it is set up correctly.
> 
> 
> The calibration does not access new controls. It's making sure the controls the TV has are optimized to the fullest. Think of it this way: it's not turning the knob; it's knowing which knob to turn.
> 
> 
> D-Nice lists his settings for some models, but not all. I don't. I have had VT60 and VT50 owners who used published settings and even followed the break in "rules" religiously, and surprise, surprise... Their sets were no better or even worse than if they would have just put them in THX Cinema and not messed with anything.
> 
> 
> I don't publish settings for many reasons:
> Calibration varies from one sample to the next. If I have 2 VT60s side by side, calibrate the first one, and then put it's settings into the 2nd one, the 2nd one is most likely not going to be good enough to be called calibrated. I've done it before and tried it on an LG LED and several others; it just doesn't work.
> 
> Calibration takes into account your specific environment (lighting conditions,etc), system (source settings, etc) and even your wishes (do you like a darker picture or brighter, etc).
> 
> If I were to publish settings and you were to put them in, when your set and other variables don't match up, you may mistakenly think "Hey, I don't like this. I must not like a calibrated picture!" That gives calibration an undeserved bad reputation.
> 
> I do this for a living and work hard at calibrating each TV from scratch.


 

Thank you very much for the detailed response. That definitely helped me understand. For someone in my position who may not be able to get it professionally calibrated would you have a recommendation as to what I can do? I have the WOW disc but my eyes are not keen enough to really say what it should be or shouldn't be.


 Thank you again for your help.


----------



## jbcain

Would like ISF calibration near Kansas City, KS. Please PM me your info! Thanks, Jon


----------



## normh

I have a Panasonic 65VT60 looking for a calibrator in Santa Cruz Ca area


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *59Hertz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23777387
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the detailed response. That definitely helped me understand. For someone in my position who may not be able to get it professionally calibrated would you have a recommendation as to what I can do? I have the WOW disc but my eyes are not keen enough to really say what it should be or shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help.


Home Theater mode and THX Cinema mode are the best looking modes before calibration.


I have had many customers use the WOW disc and end up with unnecessarily low contrast and light output. I haven't used it myself.


THX Cinema is the most accurate measuring mode before calibration. Your best bet would be to use THX Cinema and download the free AVS 709 disc to help you check basic settings.


If you want to go a step beyond that and get into DIY calibration, an i1D3 meter with CalMAN or ChromaPure is relatively inexpensive. Some training (maybe Michael's videos) would be a good idea.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normh*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23783414
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 65VT60 looking for a calibrator in Santa Cruz Ca area



Robert Busch (Busch Home Theater) and Scott (Beeswing Audio and Video).


There's also D-Nice and Jeff Meier, both do tours in that area.


For their contact info, see the Calibrator List 



.


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normh*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2880#post_23783414
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 65VT60 looking for a calibrator in Santa Cruz Ca area



Seth Schnaible used to live in that area, tho that was years ago. I live in the SF Bay Area and would be glad to come down for you.


b


----------



## trp3383

I'm looking for a Calibration for my 55st60 in the South Jersey Area. PM Me if anyone is available. Thanks


----------



## umr

I will be in the North East from DC to Boston in November and along the great lakes and I-70 from Missouri to I-95. Please contact me if are interested in audio/video calibration or room acoustics analysis or design help. www.accucalhd.com


----------



## wase4711

jeff, have you done any of the new 4k tv's yet?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wase4711*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2910#post_23793806
> 
> 
> jeff, have you done any of the new 4k tv's yet?



I have calibrated many 4K displays including the latest 65" Sony. 4K is a very promising technology. Here is my take on 4K today. http://www.homecinemaguru.com/my-take-on-4kuhd-in-the-home/


----------



## nflguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2850#post_23639646
> 
> 
> I will be headed to Texas in late September. Any Sharp or Panasonic owners, don't miss out!



Chad Calibrated my 80" Sharp and my JVC projector last week. He was very professional and did a great job . I wouldn't hesitate to reccomend him.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I will be available for professional video calibration in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas City and Lincoln/Omaha areas during November. The following are my dates:


Wednesday-Thursday, November 13-14 - Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area


Friday-Saturday, November 15-16 - Austin, TX area


Saturday-Sunday, November 16-17 - San Antonio, TX area


Sunday-Tuesday, November 17-19 - Houston, TX area


Wednesday, November 20 - Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area


Thursday, November 21 - Oklahoma City-Tulsa, OK areas


Friday, November 22 - Kansas City area


Saturday, November 23 - Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas


Sunday-Monday, November 24-25 - Kansas City area


If you're interested in setting up an appointment or learning more about my services, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1075).


----------



## Oznec

Hello,



I live in the Raleigh, NC area. Just curious on the price of a calibration from whomever is near my area. I have a VT60 with about 1900 hours on it. Is it still worth calibrating at that many hours? I did run the slides for about 110 hours. I'm currently using the CNET settings and they look good to me but obviously a pro calibration would be better.


Thanks in advance!


Vince


----------



## Chad B

I will be there in a week or so. Cost is on my contact page at hdtvbychadb.com/contact 

I will do an incredible job for you.


----------



## HDMIREADY


New Panasonic ZT 60 arriving tomorrow, W00T!

 

Anybody coming to Florida, Saint Augustine/Jacksonville in the next few months?


----------



## trance

I will have a new Panasonic 65ZT60 this week and will be looking for a calibrator in the Phoenix, AZ area (East Valley) in the next month or so. Please PM me.


----------



## vahighland

Add me to the new Panasonic 65ZT60 list. Hopefully should be here next week, so I'm looking for calibrator in a month or so in Atlanta.


----------



## rsmfly

Any calibrators around the Silverdale/Poulsbo/Bainbridge Island area west of Seattle in the near future to set up a VT60, please let me know.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmfly*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2910#post_23879462
> 
> 
> Any calibrators around the Silverdale/Poulsbo/Bainbridge Island area west of Seattle in the near future to set up a VT60, please let me know.


 www.bionicav.com 


-Turbe


----------



## rsmfly

Thanks Turbe!


----------



## umr

I had a cancellation for the morning of Friday November 15th in the NYC region. Please PM me if you would be interested in this time slot.


----------



## OldPannyMan

Any calibrators in the NorCal area up in the Eureka, CA vicinity. I am receiving my 65ZT60 tomorrow and I am going to run D-Nice's slides for 300 hours and then want to have it calibrated. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## turbe

That's a great area, we've been there a few times in our rig but is out of the way..


I suggest you contact Robert Busch, Scott at Beeswing, D-Nice (Touring Calibrator) and/or Jeff Meier (Touring Calibrator) to see if they can come there.


Contact info is linked below in my sig (D-Nice current contact: info A T av-fi.com )


.


----------



## jjubinvi

Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread.


I'm located in Central/Western MA. Looking for a calibration on my new 60ST60. I'm roughly 60 mins west of Boston, happy to pay travel costs if needed.


Thanks!


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjubinvi*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_23927297
> 
> 
> Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> 
> I'm located in Central/Western MA. Looking for a calibration on my new 60ST60. I'm roughly 60 mins west of Boston, happy to pay travel costs if needed.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## jjubinvi

Much appreciated!


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have a couple of remaining openings for my upcoming Texas trip, including for appointments in Houston on Monday, Nov 18 and Dallas on Tuesday, Nov 19.


Shoot me a private message, eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or give me a call on 314-226-1705, if interested.


----------



## bigcat

I need a calibrator for my new Vizio M801D-A3 set. I am in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigcat*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2910#post_23941985
> 
> 
> I need a calibrator for my new Vizio M801D-A3 set. I am in Columbus Ohio.



I will be in your area the weekend of 11/22-11/24 if you would like to have it done then. Send a PM or e-mail to [email protected]


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigcat*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2920_20#post_23941985
> 
> 
> I need a calibrator for my new Vizio M801D-A3 set. I am in Columbus Ohio.


I would be happy to do it for you as well. If you would like to schedule, please fill out my form at hdtvbychadb.com/contact


----------



## ken6217

Any calibrators working in NJ? I Just picked up a Panasonic plasma ZT60.


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## turbe

Check the Calibrator List 


Also contact the Touring Calibrators like D-Nice, Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier, Gregg Loewen



.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken6217*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_23946048
> 
> 
> Any calibrators working in NJ? I Just picked up a Panasonic plasma ZT60.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in January for those interested in my audio and/or video services. Please fill out this form to get on my list for this trip www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, Northern Florida, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas


----------



## Sephy0205

Hey I am looking for someone to calibrate my new tv and saw that you did this in the dc area. Please contact me if you would be available or if you know someone who can help me out. Thank you very much

Sephy


----------



## Cvetan1

Anyone passing through central IL, after the holidays?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cvetan1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2910#post_23959070
> 
> 
> Anyone passing through central IL, after the holidays?



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## alnilam1

How can I find someone in my area without reading 3000 posts? I'm looking for a ZT-60 calibration in the northern San Diego county area.


Thanks.


----------



## turbe

Check this Calibrator List 


Also, D-Nice and Jeff Meier (both touring Calibrators) may tour there.


D-Nice: info AT av-fi.com


Jeff Meier: www.accucalhd.com 


.


----------



## Mr Bob

My brother lives in SD, Encinitas to be exact. I would be glad to split the travel costs of getting there and back with you if you would like to have me down -


b


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alnilam1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_23978630
> 
> 
> How can I find someone in my area without reading 3000 posts? I'm looking for a ZT-60 calibration in the northern San Diego county area.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alnilam1*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_23978630
> 
> 
> How can I find someone in my area without reading 3000 posts? I'm looking for a ZT-60 calibration in the northern San Diego county area.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I am available in that area the morning of Friday December 6th.


----------



## DroptheRemote

My Upcoming Tour Dates for *Chicago*, IL area, *Western Michigan* and *Detroit*, MI areaa

*Tuesday-Wednesday, December 12-13:* Chicago, IL area

*Thursday, December 14:* Grand Rapids & Lansing, MI areas

*Friday-Sunday, December 15-17:* Detroit, MI area


If you're interested in learning more about my services and availability, you can contact me via phone at 314-226-1705 or via eMail on "doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com".


----------



## thax99


did you find isf calibrators for corpus christi area?  and how much? thanx....


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thax99*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_24015778
> 
> 
> did you find isf calibrators for corpus christi area?  and how much? thanx....



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## caloyzki

My LG tv was prof. Calibrated last year of oct. And itis one year already. How often do we need to recalibrate it again? Or after one calibration it will last forever? Thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24016388
> 
> 
> My LG tv was prof. Calibrated last year of oct. And itis one year already. How often do we need to recalibrate it again? Or after one calibration it will last forever? Thanks



I do not recommend periodic recalibration to my clients. If you see a color shift and want a touchup I offer a lower cost service to bring a display I did in the past back in specification, but for most people the shift over time is not a big deal.


----------



## Mr Bob

Yes, agree with Jeff. It was different for CRT RPTVs, which would drift out of convergence and grayscale. Not so much with grayscale now on any of the new displays, and not at all with geometry/convergence, which only applied to CRT.


I still specialize in keeping CRTs top shelf/top flight displays, with dazzling HD whether they are front or rear projected, and flat panels are a different animal completely. I do both, but rest assured that if you have a CRT based display, you can call me and I'll work my magic on it for you, from a distance if necessary. CRT owners might want to check out my long running AVS thread, "Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!".

http://www.avsforum.com/t/695922/dont-dump-your-crt-rptv/7740 (see screenshots at bottom of page)


Lots of eye candy there. CRT tech delivers some of the finest HD out there - always has. You don't need to buy new if you have one.


b


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Bob*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24018611
> 
> 
> Yes, agree with Jeff. It was different for CRT RPTVs, which would drift out of convergence and grayscale. Not so much with grayscale now on any of the new displays, and not at all with geometry/convergence, which only applied to CRT.
> 
> 
> I still specialize in keeping CRTs top shelf/top flight displays, with dazzling HD whether they are front or rear projected, but flat panels are a different animal completely. I do both, but rest assured that if you have a CRT based display, you can call me and I'll work my magic on it for you. CRT owners might want to check out my long running AVS thread, "Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!". Lots of eye candy there.
> 
> 
> b.



Very true Bob. CRT products are a completely different beast with dramatically different problems. The CRT world is fraught with convergence issues while the color problems were limited to CRT phosphorus, color decoder and white balance. The color errors that are found in many digital displays are much more complex because these displays calculate all colors and luminance levels instead of relying on native primaries. Digital products tend to be pretty limited in adjustment when it comes to other issues.


----------



## Mr Bob












Luckily enough when the convergence is dialed in by an experienced pro - or dedicated DIYer - with super thin and average light level grid lines instead of the garish, too-bright and too-thick lines put out by every manufacturer into their set's internal grid complement - that convergence can hold for eons for the average consumer. Even as a pro myself, I have not redone my 73" Mit's convergence for over a year, even statically. Even longer when you talk about dynamically.


b


----------



## jackers

I just purchased a TC-P65VT60 and am looking for a calibrator. I am in Southern Maryland (zip 20619).


I have seen different people recommend waiting to get it calibrated till it has a number of hours on it. I have never owned a plasma and would like to hear recommendations from possible calibrators.


----------



## turbe

jackers,


Check this Calibrator List 


Also, contact a few touring Calibrators like:


Gregg Loewen
http://lionav.com/new/?page_id=155 


Jeff Meier (umr)
http://www.accucalhd.com/ 


Chad Billheimer
http://hdtvbychadb.com/ 


D-Nice
 


.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackers*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24019218
> 
> 
> I just purchased a TC-P65VT60 and am looking for a calibrator. I am in Southern Maryland (zip 20619).
> 
> 
> I have seen different people recommend waiting to get it calibrated till it has a number of hours on it. I have never owned a plasma and would like to hear recommendations from possible calibrators.



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## pmd918

My Panasonic TC-P65VT60 arrives next week. I am in a suburb of Denver and would like to get this calibrated. I should have it broken in after Dec. 17.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmd918*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24042837
> 
> 
> My Panasonic TC-P65VT60 arrives next week. I am in a suburb of Denver and would like to get this calibrated. I should have it broken in after Dec. 17.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Check the Calibrator List HERE 


Don't forget to contact the touring Calibrators like Jeff Meier


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmd918*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_24042837
> 
> 
> My Panasonic TC-P65VT60 arrives next week. I am in a suburb of Denver and would like to get this calibrated. I should have it broken in after Dec. 17.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Video Calibration in the Detroit-Ann Arbor Area - Saturday, December 14*


I have a remaining opening during my visit to the Detroit-Ann Arbor area this coming weekend.


If anyone in the area is interested in professional video calibration, I have a Saturday morning opening.


You can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## Tshark

You can add my voice to the awesome job Jeff Meier does! I was lucky enough to get in on his California tour. I have had a big screen professionally calibrated by another calibrator a few years back, so I was prepared for the very noticeable improvement and Jeff did not disappoint.

Jeff also offers an audio calibration service and I requested this as an afterthought. My room has poor acoustics (vinyl flooring, no carpets, wood paneling, etc) and while the audio system is a little better than a home theater in a box, it certainly is far from high end. I had calibrated the audio system using the built in Audyssey program and had further tweaked the system using the Disney WOW disk. Needless to say I was not expecting Jeff to be able to do much. Boy was I wrong!! The system sounds fantastic and I am discovering new sounds in media I have owned for years. Professional theaters can only offer two improvements over most homes, that of video and sound quality. Do yourself a huge favor and have Jeff look at your sound system!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tshark*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24070974
> 
> 
> You can add my voice to the awesome job Jeff Meier does! I was lucky enough to get in on his California tour. I have had a big screen professionally calibrated by another calibrator a few years back, so I was prepared for the very noticeable improvement and Jeff did not disappoint.
> 
> Jeff also offers an audio calibration service and I requested this as an afterthought. My room has poor acoustics (vinyl flooring, no carpets, wood paneling, etc) and while the audio system is a little better than a home theater in a box, it certainly is far from high end. I had calibrated the audio system using the built in Audyssey program and had further tweaked the system using the Disney WOW disk. Needless to say I was not expecting Jeff to be able to do much. Boy was I wrong!! The system sounds fantastic and I am discovering new sounds in media I have owned for years. Professional theaters can only offer two improvements over most homes, that of video and sound quality. Do yourself a huge favor and have Jeff look at your sound system!



Thanks. It is fun taking peoples theaters to the next level with the gear that they own.


----------



## umr

FYI. I will be in California, Arizona and Colorado in February. If you are interested in my audio/video services sign up here.

www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm 


Availability is limited.


----------



## bigsac65

Jeff, are you going any where near Kansas on your Tours? I did not see any thing on your web site.

Thanks.


----------



## umr

It depends on where you are in Kansas. I go near Kansas City pretty frequently and some areas boarding other states.


----------



## bigsac65

I'm in Wichita, you calibrated a kuro a few years ago for me but it bit the dust a while ago.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsac65*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24102050
> 
> 
> I'm in Wichita, you calibrated a kuro a few years ago for me but it bit the dust a while ago.



That is a shame. Very few of my clients have had problems with those products.


I will be back in your area in May. Please go to my website and fill out this form if you want to be on my May tour list. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## CHHill

I posted in the vt60 thread but I think my and similar posts can easily be overlooked with the number of posts and topics on that thread. So...


I just had my 65vt60 calibrated and my wife and I are both more than impressed. I will have my second TV calibrated and will tell everyone I know about our experience.


I set up the VT, ran the slides, made some adjustments based on several posts (ended up liking the THX cinema) and was thrilled with the picture. If fact, I didn't think it could get better. With both viewing and more running of the slides I put over 300 hours on the display and had it calibrated.


I had some concern going in that when the day was done I would not see much difference in the display, and would regret spending the money for a professional calibration. Man was I wrong! Both my wife and I were blown away with the picture. Even now we can hardly stop watching. DeWayne did day, night and 3D calibrations. I have never, ever seen a picture so good. I was even impressed with the 3D picture and I'e never been a fan of 3D.


I know many people here can and do adjustments I did not and would not, so those individuals may not have the same experience we did. However, I can't imagine having a set like these and not having a professional come and do a calibration.


Major thanks and kudos to Dewayne. His work was/is way over the top of what we expected.


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHHill*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24102183
> 
> 
> I posted in the vt60 thread but I think my and similar posts can easily be overlooked with the number of posts and topics on that thread. So...
> 
> 
> I just had my 65vt60 calibrated and my wife and I are both more than impressed. I will have my second TV calibrated and will tell everyone I know about our experience.
> 
> 
> I set up the VT, ran the slides, made some adjustments based on several posts (ended up liking the THX cinema) and was thrilled with the picture. If fact, I didn't think it could get better. With both viewing and more running of the slides I put over 300 hours on the display and had it calibrated.
> 
> 
> I had some concern going in that when the day was done I would not see much difference in the display, and would regret spending the money for a professional calibration. Man was I wrong! Both my wife and I were blown away with the picture. Even now we can hardly stop watching. DeWayne did day, night and 3D calibrations. I have never, ever seen a picture so good. I was even impressed with the 3D picture and I'e never been a fan of 3D.
> 
> 
> I know many people here can and do adjustments I did not and would not, so those individuals may not have the same experience we did. However, I can't imagine having a set like these and not having a professional come and do a calibration.
> 
> 
> Major thanks and kudos to Dewayne. His work was/is way over the top of what we expected.



Great to hear...Congrats!


Anyone know if Dewayne calibrates in Arlington, VA?


----------



## vrajku

I would like to take this opportunity to say how much I appreciate the calibration done on our JVC projector by Jeff Meir. He does such great professional work & we were amazed at the transformation of our home theater after he got done.

It was as if we were in a new theater room looking at a brand new projector on our screen!!

Another amazing thing was the audio caliberation which added to the amazing effect done on our screen caliberation.

We felt we should have done this long ago. Anyway it is never too late & we were so lucky that Jeff could come to our town & get this job done for us,

I would strongly recommend Jeff Meir for any of your video & Audio caliberations since he surely did transform our home theater experience & took it to a new level


----------



## skidog

Is anyone going to be in Minnesota anytime soon. Seems were chopped liver in these parts!







I have a 65vt50 I'm interested in having calibrated.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skidog*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24112515
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to be in Minnesota anytime soon. Seems were chopped liver in these parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 65vt50 I'm interested in having calibrated.



If 6 or more clients committed up there I would come in June.


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24098649
> 
> 
> FYI. I will be in California, Arizona and Colorado in February. If you are interested in my audio/video services sign up here.
> 
> www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm
> 
> 
> Availability is limited.



Jeff,


I see on your website that you'll be in Virginia in March, wanted to see if this is correct? I live in the DC Metro area.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroadus*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24112703
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> I see on your website that you'll be in Virginia in March, wanted to see if this is correct? I live in the DC Metro area.



My website is correct.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrajku*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2940#post_24109656
> 
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to say how much I appreciate the calibration done on our JVC projector by Jeff Meir. He does such great professional work & we were amazed at the transformation of our home theater after he got done.
> 
> It was as if we were in a new theater room looking at a brand new projector on our screen!!
> 
> Another amazing thing was the audio caliberation which added to the amazing effect done on our screen caliberation.
> 
> We felt we should have done this long ago. Anyway it is never too late & we were so lucky that Jeff could come to our town & get this job done for us,
> 
> I would strongly recommend Jeff Meir for any of your video & Audio caliberations since he surely did transform our home theater experience & took it to a new level



Thank you for the recommendation. It is a pleasure helping people get maximum value from their home theater.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHHill*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_24102183
> 
> 
> I posted in the vt60 thread but I think my and similar posts can easily be overlooked with the number of posts and topics on that thread. So...
> 
> 
> I just had my 65vt60 calibrated and my wife and I are both more than impressed. I will have my second TV calibrated and will tell everyone I know about our experience.
> 
> 
> I set up the VT, ran the slides, made some adjustments based on several posts (ended up liking the THX cinema) and was thrilled with the picture. If fact, I didn't think it could get better. With both viewing and more running of the slides I put over 300 hours on the display and had it calibrated.
> 
> 
> I had some concern going in that when the day was done I would not see much difference in the display, and would regret spending the money for a professional calibration. Man was I wrong! Both my wife and I were blown away with the picture. Even now we can hardly stop watching. DeWayne did day, night and 3D calibrations. I have never, ever seen a picture so good. I was even impressed with the 3D picture and I'e never been a fan of 3D.
> 
> 
> I know many people here can and do adjustments I did not and would not, so those individuals may not have the same experience we did. However, I can't imagine having a set like these and not having a professional come and do a calibration.
> 
> 
> Major thanks and kudos to Dewayne. His work was/is way over the top of what we expected.


i'm ecstatic to hear you all are enjoying the excellent picture I left your display with. Enjoy and Merry Christmas.


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroadus*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2900_100#post_24109475
> 
> 
> Great to hear...Congrats!
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Dewayne calibrates in Arlington, VA?


i sure do and will be there in January. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Rpezz50

Dnice will you be coming to Rhode Island?


----------



## vizionblind

dnice please check your PM


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vizionblind*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24122355
> 
> 
> dnice please check your PM



For calibration requests, email D-Nice:


----------



## pg_ice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24122365
> 
> 
> For calibration requests, email D-Nice:



i want to have a look at them to see what the fuzz i all about









if you have any D-Nice calibration reports for your 9G Pioneer Kuro

pleas send them to me.


[email protected]


----------



## skidog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24112575
> 
> 
> If 6 or more clients committed up there I would come in June.



Thanks for the reply. I'll see what I can come up with but I'm not holding my breath. Out of all the people I know I'm the only one who would consider having this done.


----------



## MidWestSide

I just got a Panasonic 60VT60 Plasma.


I live in the central Illinois area.


Anyone coming to that area anytime soon?


Also do I need to run slides before hand?


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidWestSide*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24139487
> 
> 
> I just got a Panasonic 60VT60 Plasma.
> 
> 
> I live in the central Illinois area.
> 
> 
> Anyone coming to that area anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Also do I need to run slides before hand?


PM sent.


----------



## umr

I had a cancellation in the Dallas TX area for the evening of January 23rd. Anyone interested in my audio or video services there should fill out this form www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to get this spot.


----------



## vegas123


(Accidentally posted in wrong spot my 1st time). Any ISF/THX certified calibrator in Vegas next week for CES convention? Have Pansonic ZT60 plasma and possibly Kuro Elite for calibration. Hoping to hear from someone. Thanks!


----------



## nexusdoan

Hi Guys,


I am in Austin, TX and need my TC-P65VT60

calibrated. Is anyone available in January?


Thanks.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nexusdoan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2980_20#post_24140696
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am in Austin, TX and need my TC-P65VT60
> 
> calibrated. Is anyone available in January?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I will be.


----------



## nexusdoan

Great. Will PM you.


----------



## cooke23

I live in the Des Moines area of Iowa (Ankeny) and planning to get a 65VT60 real soon. Any ISF Calibrators making it Iowa in the next few months? If so, what kind of prices am I look at for a good ISF certified calibration. Probably just looking for a Day, Night and 3D calibration. Feel free to PM me the prices.


Thanks


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to CES and have a great 2 bed room at the Excalibur. My associates could not make it, so I have space in my hotel room for another show attendee. You will be assigned to my assistance team if you wish to attend the show. I will be staying a few days after the show ends, to make space for calibration work while there.


Vegas owners, let me know if you have a calibration you need done while I am in Vegas. Or optics cleaning for any projection sets - CRT (front, ceiling or rear projection), DLP, D-ILA, SXRD... Virtually all of these eventually need optics cleaning. If your set has slowly gotten bleary-looking over the years and has lost its dynamic punch, it's not the age. It's the continuous static charge action of the high voltage, acting on the optical surfaces inside, making them powerful dust magnets every minute the set is powered up, homogenizing your dynamic punch and reducing it to _blah_ (and in serious cases, _bleck!_).


If you have a projection set of any kind and have had it for more than 3 years - far less for certain formats like CRT - you will be amazed at the difference an internal, deep optics cleaning will make on your picture. It will look like new, with a sizzling crystal clear light path again.


And while I am there, calibrations. And audio, including subwoofer fine tuning, for that silky smooth deep puff bass... And repairs. And general troubleshooting...











b


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cooke23*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24145534
> 
> 
> I live in the Des Moines area of Iowa (Ankeny) and planning to get a 65VT60 real soon. Any ISF Calibrators making it Iowa in the next few months? If so, what kind of prices am I look at for a good ISF certified calibration. Probably just looking for a Day, Night and 3D calibration. Feel free to PM me the prices.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Cooke23,


PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's my touring schedules for the months of February and March.

*February*


Wednesday-Thursday, February 19-20 - *Houston, TX area*


Friday, February 21 - *San Antonio, TX area*


Saturday-Monday, February 22-24 - *Austin, TX area*


Tuesday-Wednesday, February 25-26 - *Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area*


Thursday, February 27 - *Oklahoma metro areas*


Friday, February 28 - *Kansas City area*


Saturday, March 1 - *Lincoln & Omaha, NE areas*


Sunday-Monday, March 2-3 - *Kansas City area*


*March*


Monday-Tuesday, March 24-25 - *northwest IL and east/central IA areas*


Wednesday, March 26 - *Rochester, MN area*


Thursday-Friday, March 27-28 - *Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN area*


Saturday, March 29 - *Madison, WI area*


Sunday, March 30 - *Milwaukee, WI area*


Monday-Tuesday, March 31-April 1 - *Chicago, IL area*


Wednesday-Friday, April 2-4 - *Grand Rapids/Lansing/Detroit, MI areas*[/B]



Please contact me for more information by PM, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or phone 314-226-1705.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have one remaining opening for my calibration tour to North Carolina later this week.


This for a Saturday, January 11 morning appointment in either the Charlotte or Greensboro areas.


Interested? You can contact me by AVS private message, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## the_real_7

Any calibrators doing the South Florida area? Donald McLaughlin at Precision Video Calibrations has dropped off the map and before I buy a Samsung Samsung PS60F8500. I want to know there's a good calibrator in my area .


----------



## Chad B

I'm not local, but I tour south FL a few times a year.


----------



## mbroadus

Chad , do you ever come to Northern Virginia?


----------



## Chad B

Yes about every 2 months on average.


----------



## bdfan4ever


Vt50 in Miami. Anybody?


----------



## the_real_7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdfan4ever*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24183250
> 
> 
> Vt50 in Miami. Anybody?



Chad said he does south fl send him a pm so he can build a tour list


----------



## DDLOP

looking for a calibrator to adjust my epson 5030 used with a 125 inch 1.0 gain AT screen located in Astoria, Queens. Hooked up to pioneer elite bdp - 320 and elite sc-37 receiver, as well as other sources. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dave Harper

None better than Kevin Miller, right there in NYC!


----------



## DDLOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24185663
> 
> 
> None better than Kevin Miller, right there in NYC!



Thanks!


----------



## johdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2970#post_24182346
> 
> 
> Yes about every 2 months on average.



Chad do you ever come out to CA? I see "touring CAL" in your profile. Located in the Bay Area! Please let me know.


----------



## Mr Bob

If Chad can't make it, I am located in the Bay Area.


b


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johdtv*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24189165
> 
> 
> Chad do you ever come out to CA? I see "touring CAL" in your profile. Located in the Bay Area! Please let me know.



I don't go to CA right now. I won't say it will never happen, but it's not in the immediate future.

Sorry for the confusion. It should be touring calibrator.


----------



## humanvr4


I am In Oklahoma City and need my TC-P65ZT60 calibrated, When is the next time anyone will be available? 

 

Please PM me.


Thanks.


----------



## hmunster2

Hello, can I get a recommendation for an ifs calibrator who will come to the st augustine,fl area?

Need cal for epson 6030

Thanks


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanvr4*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24198137
> 
> 
> I am In Oklahoma City and need my TC-P65ZT60 calibrated, When is the next time anyone will be available?
> 
> 
> Please PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24198759
> 
> 
> Hello, can I get a recommendation for an ifs calibrator who will come to the st augustine,fl area?
> 
> Need cal for epson 6030
> 
> Thanks



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24185663
> 
> 
> None better than Kevin Miller, right there in NYC!


Hi!

 

As of this post, I have 376 hours on my 65VT60.  I'm in NY also.  Do you recommend that I have it calibrated now or wait until 500 hours?

 

If so, can you point me in the direction of Kevin Miller.

 

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## bbking12

I am looking for a calibrator in Princeton, NJ area to adjust Panasonic 8000U on a 135" AT screen. I really appreciate if you can recommend a good Calibrator.


----------



## rifleman69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/2490#post_22444154
> 
> 
> try David Evans @ 21st Century




I know this is an older post that I'm quoting but David is going to calibrate my 60ZT60 on Feb 4th, looks like he comes recommended!


----------



## turbe

I heard from D-Nice today, he'll be in the greater Houston, Texas area the weekend of 2/7 - 2/9. D-Nice's Tour updates are *HERE* as is his contact info for calibration requests.


His slots fill up fast, I'm not sure how many are left. If you are interested, I'd contact him sooner than later.


----------



## Mean Gene

Who is the recommended calibrator that works in the DC Metro area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mean Gene*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24225805
> 
> 
> Who is the recommended calibrator that works in the DC Metro area? Thanks in advance.



That will depend on who you ask. Few have actually visually compared peoples results.


----------



## Gator5000e

Are there any recommended calibrators for a TC-P65ZT60 in the Central Florida area? Also, dumb question - I tried to find the answer in these posts but there are so many - does in make a difference if a calibrator is THX certified or not?


Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Chad B

There are touring calibrators (myself included) who visit both DC and central FL regularly. I would be happy to do it.


Being THX certified means the calibrator has had good basic training and acceptable tools. Where they go from there can vary. Look for lots of real testimonials and determine if the calibrator in question has the work ethic, skills/experience, and tools to do an outstanding job.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad B*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24227157
> 
> 
> 
> Being THX certified means the calibrator has had good basic training and acceptable tools. Where they go from there can vary. Look for lots of real testimonials and determine if the calibrator in question has the work ethic, skills/experience, and tools to do an outstanding job.



I agree with Chad 100%


Just my $.02

RayJr


----------



## Michael TLV

Greetings

http://www.thxvideotech.com/forum/showthread.php?542-THX-Certified-Video-Calibrator 


This table gives you some idea about some of the basic requirements for THX calibrators. Now an ISF calibrator or any other type of calibrator may match these foundation requirements ... but you will be the one to have to figure this part out. At least for the THX guy, this part is done and you can focus on other things like testimonials and whether the person will educate you or not ...


Regards


----------



## SonyPhila

I'm looking for an calibrator in the Philadelphia/ New Jersey Area. I'm looking to refer he/she to a customer for calibration services.


If anybody has any references please PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chere

Anyone passing through Phoenix, AZ sometime this year? I have a Panasonic 65VT60 that needs some attention


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chere*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24231555
> 
> 
> Anyone passing through Phoenix, AZ sometime this year? I have a Panasonic 65VT60 that needs some attention



Have you checked with Lee Gallagher and Michael Hamilton? Check this LIST for their contact info


----------



## LeKnobber

I'm looking for recommendations on top two or three calibrators that will do Bay Area (San Jose, CA) calibrations. Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeKnobber*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24231763
> 
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations on top two or three calibrators that will do Bay Area (San Jose, CA) calibrations. Does anyone have recommendations?



I believe you have a VT60 or ZT60


Local

Robert Busch (Busch Home Theater),

Scott at Beeswing.

Bob Jones at Image Perfection


Then there are the Touring Calibrators:

D-Nice - was just there, you can check THIS every 2-4 weeks to see when he'll be back.

Jeff Meier (umr)


For Robert's, Scott's and Jeff's contact info, see this LIST 


BTW, D-Nice just let me know he has a new, lower FEE for his Video Calibration Service effective immediately and going forward.







*only $300 - $330* depending on Region (North of New York is $330, most other Regions $300). This is $100-$150 lower than before.










.


----------



## LeKnobber

Thanks Turbe! You are correct, ZT60 65" is my model.


I will be contacting those from your recommendations. Thanks again!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24232405
> 
> 
> I believe you have a VT60 or ZT60
> 
> 
> Local
> 
> Robert Busch (Busch Home Theater),
> 
> Scott at Beeswing.
> 
> 
> Then there are the Touring Calibrators:
> 
> D-Nice - was just there, you can check THIS every 2-4 weeks to see when he'll be back.
> 
> Jeff Meier (umr)
> 
> 
> For Robert's, Scott's and Jeff's contact info, see this LIST
> 
> 
> BTW, D-Nice just let me know he has a new, lower FEE for his Video Calibration Service effective immediately and going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *only $300 - $330* depending on Region (North of New York is $330, most other Regions $300). This is $100-$150 lower than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## sbmcruise

I need a calibration done on my Sharp LC-70LE847U in Waco, TX. I used someone else's settings and they are much better than stock, I'm sure they could be significantly better. I also have a Panasonic plasma 55 I might also have calibrated depending on price and maybe on the extent of the improvements on the Sharp.


BestBuy will do it for $250, but I'm sceptical about how well they will do it.


There are guys in the Dallas and Austin areas, but the travel fees make that financially unattractive.


I am unaware of any local calibrators.


My dream would be for one of the better touring calibrators to be traveling from on IH35, say Dallas to San Antonio, and be willing to stop in Waco for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbmcruise*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24267273
> 
> 
> I need a calibration done on my Sharp LC-70LE847U in Waco, TX. I used someone else's settings and they are much better than stock, I'm sure they could be significantly better. I also have a Panasonic plasma 55 I might also have calibrated depending on price and maybe on the extent of the improvements on the Sharp.
> 
> 
> BestBuy will do it for $250, but I'm sceptical about how well they will do it.
> 
> 
> There are guys in the Dallas and Austin areas, but the travel fees make that financially unattractive.
> 
> 
> I am unaware of any local calibrators.
> 
> 
> My dream would be for one of the better touring calibrators to be traveling from on IH35, say Dallas to San Antonio, and be willing to stop in Waco for a reasonable fee.



Here is a list of all the Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator 


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbmcruise*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24267273
> 
> 
> I need a calibration done on my Sharp LC-70LE847U in Waco, TX. I used someone else's settings and they are much better than stock, I'm sure they could be significantly better. I also have a Panasonic plasma 55 I might also have calibrated depending on price and maybe on the extent of the improvements on the Sharp.
> 
> 
> BestBuy will do it for $250, but I'm sceptical about how well they will do it.
> 
> 
> There are guys in the Dallas and Austin areas, but the travel fees make that financially unattractive.
> 
> 
> I am unaware of any local calibrators.
> 
> 
> My dream would be for one of the better touring calibrators to be traveling from on IH35, say Dallas to San Antonio, and be willing to stop in Waco for a reasonable fee.


I'll be nearby in February. I've sent you a PM with more detail.


----------



## golfnff

Looking for a recommendation in the Las Vegas area. I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P50ST60 and a Samsung PN64F8500 that I need to have calibrated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbmcruise*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24267273
> 
> 
> I need a calibration done on my Sharp LC-70LE847U in Waco, TX. I used someone else's settings and they are much better than stock, I'm sure they could be significantly better. I also have a Panasonic plasma 55 I might also have calibrated depending on price and maybe on the extent of the improvements on the Sharp.
> 
> 
> BestBuy will do it for $250, but I'm sceptical about how well they will do it.
> 
> 
> There are guys in the Dallas and Austin areas, but the travel fees make that financially unattractive.
> 
> 
> I am unaware of any local calibrators.
> 
> 
> My dream would be for one of the better touring calibrators to be traveling from on IH35, say Dallas to San Antonio, and be willing to stop in Waco for a reasonable fee.



A trip is being planned for Longview TX. Is that anywhere close by?


b


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfnff*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24272261
> 
> 
> Looking for a recommendation in the Las Vegas area. I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P50ST60 and a Samsung PN64F8500 that I need to have calibrated. Thanks!



Just missed you! I was there for CES and a few days after.


b


----------



## cordless1


Looking for a calibration of a 6 month old 60" st 50 -- in Baltimore. Making this priority so my schedule is open to have this done whenever possible. Feel free to recommend / pm me.


----------



## BURN1NG WATER

Hello, everyone.


I'll very soon be purchasing a Samsung PN60F8500 and will want to get it calibrated. I'm in the Boston area, MA. Any info/insight/help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JoeBloggz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BURN1NG WATER*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24328571
> 
> 
> Hello, everyone.
> 
> 
> I'll very soon be purchasing a Samsung PN60F8500 and will want to get it calibrated. I'm in the Boston area, MA. Any info/insight/help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I would check out Jeff Meier(umr). He comes to the east coast from time to time. From looking at his website, he's coming to MA in June, http://www.accucalhd.com/tours.htm 

I also live in MA and had Jeff out to calibrate my Pioneer 111FD plasma. I would highly recommend him. He's VERY good at what he does and will get the best out of your plasma. Even if you have to wait till June, it'd be worth it. Some of the best money I've spent for sure.


----------



## BURN1NG WATER

Awesome, thanks for that info.


----------



## leftyguitar1963

Need my PN60F8500 calibrated. 1st week of March in N Texas, 20 miles north of DFW Airport.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

All calibrators are not created equal. With Advanced Audio Visual, you will receive the finest calibration services in the state of Arizona.


My name is Lee Gallagher and I am a full-time Professional Video Calibrator that has successfully completed both the ISF and THX training programs. I provide complete 2D and 3D calibrations for all front and rear projection display devices, including CRT, DLP, LCD, Plasma, LCoS and DILA.


Calibration equipment that is utilized includes CalMAN 5 Ultimate, gretagmacbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer, AV Foundry's VideoForge test pattern generator (w/ JKP patterns), CalMAN ColorChecker, Sony PVM-96 D65 optical comparator, and Sencore's VP403C HD test pattern generator.


ISFccc and ControlCal software is supported for qualifying displays. A wide array of test discs are utilized that include Digital Video Essentials (DVD and HD DVD), AVIA Pro, HQV Benchmark (DVD and Blu-Ray), Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark 1st and 2nd edition (Blu-Ray) and the HDTV Calibration Wizard by Monster and the ISF to name a few.


My goal to all clients is to create an informative environment by discussing the principles of calibration, achieve the most accurate imaging from the display system, and to provide exceptional customer service.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftyguitar1963*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24336325
> 
> 
> Need my PN60F8500 calibrated. 1st week of March in N Texas, 20 miles north of DFW Airport.


I'm planning to be in your area in early to mid-March.


I've sent you a private message with more details...


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24362134
> 
> 
> I'm planning to be in your area in early to mid-March.
> 
> 
> I've sent you a private message with more details...



I may be interested also what days will you be in North Tx. I'm in McKinney I have a Panasonic P65VT60.

Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowcanary73*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24363824
> 
> 
> 
> I may be interested also what days will you be in North Tx. I'm in McKinney I have a Panasonic P65VT60.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've recently made some revisions in dates for my tour schedule for March and April. Here's the updated tour plan:

*March 2014*


Thursday, March 13 - *Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area*


Friday, March 14 - *San Antonio, TX area*


Saturday-Sunday, March 15-16 - *Austin, TX area*


Sunday-Tuesday, March 16-18 - *Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area*


Wednesday, March 19 - *Oklahoma metro areas*


Thursday-Friday, March 20-21 - *Kansas City area*


Saturday, March 22 - *Lincoln & Omaha, NE areas*


Sunday-Monday, March 23-24 - *Kansas City area*

*April 2014*


Tuesday, April 1 - *northwest IL and east/central IA areas*


Wednesday, April 2 - *Rochester, MN area*


Thursday-Friday, April 3-4 - *Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN area*


Saturday, April 5 - *Madison, WI area*


Sunday, April 6 - *Milwaukee, WI area*


Monday-Tuesday, April 7-8 - *Chicago, IL area*


Wednesday-Saturday, April 9-12 - *Grand Rapids/Lansing/Detroit, MI areas*


----------



## avtexan

I am looking for a calibrator to dial in my audio and video in my new home theater. Is anybody going to be in the Houston area in March or April

The core products are a Sim2 Lumis, Lumagen processor, Marantz AV8801, Triad speakers, Seaton Subs and Quest treatments.


----------



## Cal68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBloggz*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24330794
> 
> 
> I would check out Jeff Meier(umr). He comes to the east coast from time to time. From looking at his website, he's coming to MA in June, http://www.accucalhd.com/tours.htm
> 
> I also live in MA and had Jeff out to calibrate my Pioneer 111FD plasma. I would highly recommend him. He's VERY good at what he does and will get the best out of your plasma. Even if you have to wait till June, it'd be worth it. Some of the best money I've spent for sure.



I can give Jeff another big thumbs up. I too live in MD and he has calibrated my Pioneer Kuro as well as my JVC projector. He does a great job and I plan to contact him soon to get my Panasonic ZT calibrated. He also does an awesome job of calibrating your audio system if you are interested. The audio after his calibration was far superior to what I was getting after calibrating my system with Audyssey.


Send Jeff a message and you will not regret it.


Cal68


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avtexan*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24386195
> 
> 
> I am looking for a calibrator to dial in my audio and video in my new home theater. Is anybody going to be in the Houston area in March or April
> 
> The core products are a Sim2 Lumis, Lumagen processor, Marantz AV8801, Triad speakers, Seaton Subs and Quest treatments.



I will be in your area in Houston in April. My list is full, but I may get an opening. I own Sim2 myself and have great AV tools.


I recently designed and setup a screening room audio and video for a division of Universal Pictures and they were astounded with the results at a modest equipment price point. I am an engineer with custom tools designed by me that provide superior results and are fast.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal68*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24388330
> 
> 
> I can give Jeff another big thumbs up. I too live in MD and he has calibrated my Pioneer Kuro as well as my JVC projector. He does a great job and I plan to contact him soon to get my Panasonic ZT calibrated. He also does an awesome job of calibrating your audio system if you are interested. The audio after his calibration was far superior to what I was getting after calibrating my system with Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Send Jeff a message and you will not regret it.
> 
> 
> Cal68



Thanks for the props. Most people are floored at the audio improvement I can provide. The marketing behind these automatic systems has a strong influence on people's expectations. However, I find that I can easily surpass Audyssey and the other automatic audio calibration products. Not taking advantage of the audio improvements I can provide makes no sense if you are interested in a quality home theater experience.


Here are some blog posts on the subject.

http://www.homecinemaguru.com/will-automatic-audio-calibration-lead-to-great-sound-or-even-optimal-sound/ 

http://www.homecinemaguru.com/audyssey-multeq-comparison-to-manual-audio-calibration/


----------



## fbdr24

Looking for a calibrater in the miami area!


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mean Gene*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000#post_24225805
> 
> 
> Who is the recommended calibrator that works in the DC Metro area? Thanks in advance.



Looks like D-Nice and Chad B will be in the DC area this weekend...I have an appointment with Chad B for this Saturday, March 1.


----------



## pmd918




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal68*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24388330
> 
> 
> I can give Jeff another big thumbs up. I too live in MD and he has calibrated my Pioneer Kuro as well as my JVC projector. He does a great job and I plan to contact him soon to get my Panasonic ZT calibrated. He also does an awesome job of calibrating your audio system if you are interested. The audio after his calibration was far superior to what I was getting after calibrating my system with Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Send Jeff a message and you will not regret it.
> 
> 
> Cal68



Me, too. Jeff did my system on Thursday (2/20/14) and I am very happy. He dialed in my Panasonic TC-P65VT60 and the picture is fabulous. And his work on my sound system was as impressive as on the display. I have an Integra DHC-40.1 paired with an Emotiva XPA-5 and Paradigm Studio 100 speakers. I had used Audyssey as well, but Jeff's improvement upon that was significant. The bass in the system is much better, and the overall sound is great.


The only thing to keep in mind is that it ain't cheap. But the way I look at it is that every time I take my family to the theater it costs me at least $60. Now my home theater is more enjoyable to going out, so the calibration will easily pay for itself.


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Mean Gene




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroadus*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24407544
> 
> 
> Looks like D-Nice and Chad B will be in the DC area this weekend...I have an appointment with Chad B for this Saturday, March 1.



Chad is scheduled to work on my set on Sunday. Can't wait to watch True Detective and The Walking Dead on my freshly calibrated set Sunday night!


----------



## chunon

You are in for a treat he does a fantastic job







He is doing my set the following weekend


----------



## Mean Gene




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chunon*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24410477
> 
> 
> You are in for a treat he does a fantastic job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing my set the following weekend



That is what I hear, very excited!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmd918*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24408407
> 
> 
> Me, too. Jeff did my system on Thursday (2/20/14) and I am very happy. He dialed in my Panasonic TC-P65VT60 and the picture is fabulous. And his work on my sound system was as impressive as on the display. I have an Integra DHC-40.1 paired with an Emotiva XPA-5 and Paradigm Studio 100 speakers. I had used Audyssey as well, but Jeff's improvement upon that was significant. The bass in the system is much better, and the overall sound is great.
> 
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind is that it ain't cheap. But the way I look at it is that every time I take my family to the theater it costs me at least $60. Now my home theater is more enjoyable to going out, so the calibration will easily pay for itself.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jeff.



Thank you. It is a pleasure helping people get the most from their audio and video gear. If people contact me early the cost of my service is frequently offset by lower equipment cost and/or better performance for the money. I see and hear a huge variety of equipment which gives me insight as to what really delivers the best value for your situation. I also do not charge extra for a limited amount of this advice. This advice can also help post calibration to focus any improvements where they will benefit you the most and on products that are really better and not marketing hype. Examples of these include room acoustics treatment products, new speakers, amplifiers, receivers, Blu-Ray players and the like.


Here is an example of the equipment I have worked with.


Speakers: Acapella, Acoustech, ADS, Aerial Acoustics, Angstrom Loudspeakers, Artcoustic, Artison, Ascend, ATC, Atlantic Technology, Audio Physic, Axiom, BG Corp, B&W, Bose, Boston Acoustics, Braun, Canton, Crystal Audio, Dali, Danley, DCM, Definitive Technology, Dunlevy, Dynaudio, Eben, era, EMP Tek, Energy, Focal, Gedlee, Genesis, Genelec, GoldenEar, Hales, Infinity, Jamo, JBL, JMLab, JTR, Kaiser Acoustics, KEF, Klipsch, Legacy Audio, M&K, Magnepan, Martin Logan, MBL, McIntosh, Mission, Mirage, Monitor Audio, Niles, NHT, Norh, Onix, Paradigm, Pioneer, Polk, ProAc, PSB, Raidho, RBH, Revel, Rockport Technologies, Ruark, Salk, Seaton Sound, Selah, Snell, Sonus Faber, Sonance, Sony, Sunfire, SVS, Tekton, Thiel, Totem, Triad, Triangle, Vandersteen, Vienna Acoustics, VMPS, Von Schweikert, Wilson Audio, Wisdom Audio, Yamaha, Zu Audio


Subwoofers: Aerial Acoustics, Angstrom Loudspeakers, Atlantic Technology, Axiom, B&W, Bose, Boston Acoustics, Cabasse, Crystal Audio, Danley, Dayton, Definitive Technology, Elemental Designs, Energy, EPIK, era, Funk Audio, Genelec, Hsu, Inifinity, James, Jamo, JBL, JL Audio, JTR, Klipsch, M&K, Martin Logan, McIntosh, Mirage, MJ Acoustics, Monitor Audio, MTX, Onix, Onkyo, Paradigm, PSB, Polk, REL, Revel, Rythmic, Seaton Sound, Snell, Sony, Sunfire, SVS, Talon Audio Technologies, Tekton, Triad, Velodyne, Von Schweikert, Yamaha


Preamplifiers: ADA, Alpine, Anthem, Aragon, Arcam, B&K, Bel Canto, Blue Sky, Bryston, Cary, Classé́, Datasat Digital, Denon, EAD, Emotiva, Halcro, Integra, Krell, Lexicon, Mark Levinson, McIntosh, Meridian, Moon, Outlaw, Parasound, Primare, Proceed, Sherbourn, Sony, Sunfire, Theta Digital, Yamaha


Receivers: Arcam, Anthem, B&K, Bose, Denon, Harman Kardon, Integra, JVC, Marantz, Onkyo, Outlaw, Panasonic, Pioneer, Rotel, Samsung, Sherbourn, Sony, Sunfire, Yamaha


Amplifiers: Acurus, Adcom, Anthem, Aragon, Arcam, Artcoustic, B&K, Behringer, Bel Canto, Bryston, Butler Audio, Cary, Citation, Classé, EAD, Clayton Audio, Crown, Dartzeel, Earthquake, Emotiva, Hafler, Halcro, Harmon Kardon, Krell, Lexicon, Marantz, McIntosh, Merrill, Audio, Moon, Music Fidelity, NAD, NHT, Outlaw, Parasound, Proceed, PS Audio, QSC, Rogue Audio, Rotel, Spectron, Sunfire, Theta Digital, Wyred 4 Sound, Yamaha


Equalizers: Anti-ModeTM (DSpeaker), ARC, Ashly, Audyssey, Behringer, Classe, Denon, DBX, Dirac, Elemental Designs, Emotiva, EMO-Q, Krell, MCACC, R-DES (Onix), QSC, Rane, Revel, RoomPerfect, SVS, Triad, Trinov, Velodyne, Yamaha, YPAO


Displays: Front Projection (CRT, DLP, LCD, LCoS, SXRD), Rear Projection (CRT, DLP, Laser, LCD, LED, SXRD, LCoS), Direct View (CRT, LCD, LED, Plasma)


Sources: Antennas, Blu-Ray, Cable, Computers, DVD, D-VHS, HD-DVD, Laser Disc, Satellite, Video Scalers, VHS, SDI Post Equipment, Pro Cinema Cameras


Display Manufacturers: Anthem, BenQ, Brillian, Clarity Video Wall, Epson, Fujitsu, Insignia, Hitachi, JVC, Marantz Mitsubishi, NEC, NEC Video Wall, Optoma, Panasonic, Philips, Pioneer, RCA, Runco, Samsung, Sanyo, Sharp, Sim2, Sony, Toshiba, TruVue, Vizio


Video Processor Manufacturers: Algolith, Anthem, Crystalio, DVDO, Lumagen, Onkyo, SpectraCal


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mean Gene*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24409028
> 
> 
> Chad is scheduled to work on my set on Sunday. Can't wait to watch True Detective and The Walking Dead on my freshly calibrated set Sunday night!



That and Oscar cleavage!


----------



## mattmatt22

Anyone in the Fargo ND area or going to be? I have a 65ZT60 that im looking to calibrate in the near future.


----------



## amindu

Hi, looking for someone to do a video and audio calibration in the DFW area in the near future.


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattmatt22*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24418276
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Fargo ND area or going to be? I have a 65ZT60 that im looking to calibrate in the near future.


Private message sent.


----------



## Mean Gene

Chad B calibrated my vt60 yesterday and I can not recommend him highly enough. Very thorough and explained everything to me during the process. Watched Pacific Rim before and after the calibration and there was a huge improvement. I was skeptical in calibration, but am so glad I got it done.


----------



## mbroadus

Chad B calibrated my 60VT60 on Saturday and I could not be more pleased. Chad explained every step and the reason why he recommended certain settings how they effect performance. He was very thorough and attentive and even went out his way to explain the ControlCal program. My VT60 looked pretty good before calibration and Chad really dialed in the sharpness, skin tones, and accurate color details, especially details in dark scenes.


----------



## Gov

^^^^^ Congrats, Chad B does great work and is good people


----------



## stabwag

I'm located in everett, wa and i'm looking for a calibration on my ZT60 anybody around?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stabwag*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24440229
> 
> 
> I'm located in everett, wa and i'm looking for a calibration on my ZT60 anybody around?



I would recommend you contact Tyler Pruitt @ BIONIC AV ....he has a lot of experience with Panasonic Plasmas and is a THX Certified Calibrator.


Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## rgiorgio

Looking for calibration in South Florida.


Samsung F8500 64" with Oppo 103d Blu Ray and Marantz 7008


I want the most i can get with my display and system


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgiorgio*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060_20#post_24440948
> 
> 
> Looking for calibration in South Florida.
> 
> 
> Samsung F8500 64" with Oppo 103d Blu Ray and Marantz 7008
> 
> 
> I want the most i can get with my display and system


I could probably get that done for you around the 18th of this month.
Hdtvbychadb.com/contact to schedule.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just had an untimely cancellation by one of my Omaha clients (his daughter needs to have wisdom teeth removed), which makes that leg of my tour probably non-viable. So, if there's anyone out there in either Omaha or Lincoln or Council Bluffs who is interested in professional video calibration, I'm still hoping to make it there on Saturday, March 22.


I also have one remaining opening for Austin on Saturday, March 15 and one for DFW on Thursday, March 13.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24384635
> 
> 
> I've recently made some revisions in dates for my tour schedule for March and April. Here's the updated tour plan:
> 
> *March 2014*
> 
> 
> Thursday, March 13 - *Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area*
> 
> 
> Friday, March 14 - *San Antonio, TX area*
> 
> 
> Saturday-Sunday, March 15-16 - *Austin, TX area*
> 
> 
> Sunday-Tuesday, March 16-18 - *Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area*
> 
> 
> Wednesday, March 19 - *Oklahoma metro areas*
> 
> 
> Thursday-Friday, March 20-21 - *Kansas City area*
> 
> 
> Saturday, March 22 - *Lincoln & Omaha, NE areas*
> 
> 
> Sunday-Monday, March 23-24 - *Kansas City area*
> 
> *April 2014*
> 
> 
> Tuesday, April 1 - *northwest IL and east/central IA areas*
> 
> 
> Wednesday, April 2 - *Rochester, MN area*
> 
> 
> Thursday-Friday, April 3-4 - *Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN area*
> 
> 
> Saturday, April 5 - *Madison, WI area*
> 
> 
> Sunday, April 6 - *Milwaukee, WI area*
> 
> 
> Monday-Tuesday, April 7-8 - *Chicago, IL area*
> 
> 
> Wednesday-Saturday, April 9-12 - *Grand Rapids/Lansing/Detroit, MI areas*


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stabwag*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24440229
> 
> 
> I'm located in everett, wa and i'm looking for a calibration on my ZT60 anybody around?



I will be in Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Kansas, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Oregon, Utah, Washington and West Texas in May. I also offer high quality audio services to complete the home theater experience.


Please go to my website and fill out this form to get on my list. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stabwag*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3030#post_24440229
> 
> 
> I'm located in everett, wa and i'm looking for a calibration on my ZT60 anybody around?



I will be in Everett from March 21 to the 23, will then be driving down to Portland for the next few days. I would be glad to stay in Everett for another day for your calibration.


And would also love to do come calibrating in Portland, for my fellow Portlandians. I will be staying in the Southwest Area, near the Hawthorne District.


b


----------



## gskinusa

Hi

Looking for someone to calibrate my JVC4810. I am in Downingtown, PA. Please let me know the earliest possible date.

Thank you


----------



## Dave Harper

Dang, I used to live practically right there, in Lancaster County, or I'd do it.










I would recommend either Kevin Miller, co-founder of the ISF out of Queens, NY or Gregg Loewen, Owner of Lion A/V ( www.lionav.com ) and Lead THX Video Instructor out of New England. They both do tours down that way and have covered many calibrations in that area after I left in 2009.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gskinusa*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24505560
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my JVC4810. I am in Downingtown, PA. Please let me know the earliest possible date.
> 
> Thank you



I will be in your area in June. I also offer audio calibration to further optimize your system. Please go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to get on my list for June.


----------



## gskinusa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Harper*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24505626
> 
> 
> Dang, I used to live practically right there, in Lancaster County, or I'd do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend either Kevin Miller, co-founder of the ISF out of Queens, NY or Gregg Loewen, Owner of Lion A/V ( www.lionav.com ) and Lead THX Video Instructor out of New England. They both do tours down that way and have covered many calibrations in that area after I left in 2009.



Thank you for letting me know. To contact Kevin I think I need to go to isftv.com. I am trying to have it done as early as possible so need to find who can do it early enough.

Thank you


----------



## gskinusa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24505666
> 
> 
> I will be in your area in June. I also offer audio calibration to further optimize your system. Please go to www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm to get on my list for June.



Thank you for letting me know. I would like to know whether in my situation whether calibration might help or not.


I have a JVC 4810 (bought new and would be now around 400 hrs) and it is paired with 160" wide Seymour Excellence screen Enlightor 4k material. I am using a Panamorph UH480 to fill the screen. The distance from the front of the projector to the screen would be between 17 and 18 feet. At this time the brightness is pretty good for me. My concern is that if we calibrate will it affect the brightness significantly and I would end up not using the calibrated setting.


The room is a dedicated theater room. It has black ceiling and the walls are covered with panels with dark colored fabric. Immediately next to the screen around 1.5 to 2 ft is covered with Fidelio velvet to reduce reflection as much as possible.


Here is a link for additional details: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1520044/our-first-home-theater-complete-lots-of-pictures 


Any thoughts would be appreciated. I just do not want to get some one and waste their time and mine as well if the calibration wouldn't be possible.


Thank you


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gskinusa*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24506879
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me know. I would like to know whether in my situation whether calibration might help or not.
> 
> 
> I have a JVC 4810 (bought new and would be now around 400 hrs) and it is paired with 160" wide Seymour Excellence screen Enlightor 4k material. I am using a Panamorph UH480 to fill the screen. The distance from the front of the projector to the screen would be between 17 and 18 feet. At this time the brightness is pretty good for me. My concern is that if we calibrate will it affect the brightness significantly and I would end up not using the calibrated setting.
> 
> 
> The room is a dedicated theater room. It has black ceiling and the walls are covered with panels with dark colored fabric. Immediately next to the screen around 1.5 to 2 ft is covered with Fidelio velvet to reduce reflection as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Here is a link for additional details: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1520044/our-first-home-theater-complete-lots-of-pictures
> 
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. I just do not want to get some one and waste their time and mine as well if the calibration wouldn't be possible.
> 
> 
> Thank you



My calibration will almost certainly improve your image. Most calibrators do reduce light the light output dramatically on projectors. I find most of mine actually increase it from when I enter the theater or is about the same. Your screen size is very large for that class of machine based on my experience you will not achieve anything close to reference light output from your screen. I also strongly believe that a high quality manual audio calibration is required to get the most from a surround system. Ignoring audio calibration is a big mistake in my opinion. I highly recommend you read my client reviews of my service results http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm . My equipment is unique along with my results. Here is an example of results from a similar machine.

AccuCalCalibrationReport.pdf 649k .pdf file


----------



## umr

I have availability in May in Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Kansas, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Oregon, Utah, Washington and West Texas for anyone looking for audio and video calibration and design services.


----------



## moby63

Looking for someone to calibrate my sharp LC-80LE844U in NJ


thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moby63*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24512322
> 
> 
> Looking for someone to calibrate my sharp LC-80LE844U in NJ
> 
> 
> thanks



I will be there in June.


----------



## AV-Noob

Need a calibration done in may, Southern California, any recommendations? VT60


Thanks guys


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV-Noob*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24518906
> 
> 
> Need a calibration done in may, Southern California, any recommendations? VT60
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



you have a PM


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV-Noob*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24518906
> 
> 
> Need a calibration done in may, Southern California, any recommendations? VT60
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



I will let you know if I am down there at that time, am always willing to travel down from here in the Bay Area.


b


----------



## Mr Bob

In an hour I am pulling into Portland OR for a few days, am available for calibrations till and possibly through the weekend.


b


----------



## HDTVAV


Looking for a display calibrator (and an audio calibrator) in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area...

 

I plan on purchasing (at the time of this post, lol) the new Sony 79" X900B when it comes out.

 

But be forewarned, ...

 

I own a Panasonic 65" VT60 plasma right now - and I "like" the vivid mode...







 (alright take it easy... lol) 

 

The other modes, including the THX ones, just look too dark and washed out to me...

 

Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVAV*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24527539
> 
> 
> Looking for a display calibrator (and an audio calibrator) in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area...
> 
> 
> I plan on purchasing (at the time of this post, lol) the new Sony 79" X900B when it comes out.
> 
> 
> But be forewarned, ...
> 
> 
> I own a Panasonic 65" VT60 plasma right now - and I "like" the vivid mode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (alright take it easy... lol)
> 
> 
> The other modes, including the THX ones, just look too dark and washed out to me...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm going to be in Milwaukee in a week or so. Heading to Rochester and Twin Cities early next week, and then in Madison and Milwaukee during the weekend (Saturday-Sunday, April 5 and 6).


Of course, you'd need to have some break-in on the Sony, and it would also be a good idea to talk beforehand about your expectations, in light of your current preferences. I actually understand that you may find the factory defaults for THX are not entirely pleasing. in many cases, the THX mode/Warm 2 factory settings have a bit too much red and green in the grayscale, and even this small amount produces a yellowish tone that can result in unimpressive images. Just fixing the grayscale goes a long way toward removing that issue, in my experience. That said, the Pro modes are capable of better images, but substantially different than Vivid.


Anyway, if my trip timing works for you, and you're interested, you can contact me by eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


P.S. If the timing for my upcoming trip doesn't work for you and the arrival of your new Sony, I get to Chicago roughly every 6 to 8 weeks. So, a side trip to Milwaukee as part of a Chicago-only trip is a possibility with advance notice.


FWIW, I will be heading to Chicago on my upcoming trip after the WI leg and will be there on Monday-Tuesday, April 7-8.


----------



## D-Nice

All, here are my upcoming tour dates. Pricing is listed in post #3024 of this thread. You can contact me via my signature:

*March 2014*


March 28-31 Florida


*April 2014*


April 4 - 7 San Francisco Bay area (including Sacramento)


April 11-14 SoCal (Los Angeles to San Diego)


April 15-17 NYC/Northern NJ (3 calibration appointments left)


April 18-19 Houston, TX



_P.S. 2013 Panasonic owners.... yes I can calibrate in Panel Brightness High







_


----------



## HDTVAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3060#post_24528234
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be in Milwaukee in a week or so. Heading to Rochester and Twin Cities early next week, and then in Madison and Milwaukee during the weekend (Saturday-Sunday, April 5 and 6).
> 
> 
> Of course, you'd need to have some break-in on the Sony, and it would also be a good idea to talk beforehand about your expectations, in light of your current preferences. I actually understand that you may find the factory defaults for THX are not entirely pleasing. in many cases, the THX mode/Warm 2 factory settings have a bit too much red and green in the grayscale, and even this small amount produces a yellowish tone that can result in unimpressive images. Just fixing the grayscale goes a long way toward removing that issue, in my experience. That said, the Pro modes are capable of better images, but substantially different than Vivid.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if my trip timing works for you, and you're interested, you can contact me by eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).
> 
> 
> P.S. If the timing for my upcoming trip doesn't work for you and the arrival of your new Sony, I get to Chicago roughly every 6 to 8 weeks. So, a side trip to Milwaukee as part of a Chicago-only trip is a possibility with advance notice.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I will be heading to Chicago on my upcoming trip after the WI leg and will be there on Monday-Tuesday, April 7-8.


 

Hey, thanks!

 

The new B models won't be available until May however...


----------



## Jokar1013


Hi,

 

I'm looking for an ISF Calibrator to come out before or by Thursday of this week. I live in Alpharetta, GA. This is for projector in a dedicated media room (no windows).

 

Thx!


----------



## umr

I have an opening for an audio and/or video calibration on the evening of April 9 in Memphis and the evening of April 25th in Houston. Please fill out this form if you are interested www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have a last-minute opening in the Chicago area for this Monday afternoon, April 7.


If you're interested, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## ratm

I need a 60 inch F8500 calibrated in south Florida. Please let me know when any of you will be here in the next month or two. Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24571751
> 
> 
> I need a 60 inch F8500 calibrated in south Florida. Please let me know when any of you will be here in the next month or two. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pdxfj

Hello everyone,


Looking for an experienced calibrator in or around the Portland, Oregon area. Can even be someone traveling through. Would prefer someone with experience with Chromapure and Lumagen processors. Not so much looking for a full calibration, but someone who can help show me what I'm doing right and wrong. When I can get a great calibration I know it and love every minute of it, until things drift a bit.. Almost forgot to mention this also includes a JVC RS4910 projector.


I've read just about everything I can find, and spent countless hours figuring things out. When I get it right, it's great.. otherwise I quickly grow tired of chasing my tail, trying to figure out how to get things back..


Feel free to PM.. Not in any huge rush with this.. but likely try and set something up in a week or so if anyone is available. Happy to answer any questions you might have.


Thanks!


IIRC I saw someone was out of Portland a bit, which is fine as well...


----------



## Mr Bob

Just missed me. I was just there last week for 7 of the 10 days of my Pacific NW visit, the other 3 of which started in Everett WA. where I had 3 calibrations, then I came down to Portland. Sorry we missed each other. Education is a primary part of all my calibrations. Not sure when I will be there next, but if you'd like to contact me directly, I will put your contact info into my customer book flagged for Portland OR for next time I am there.


Or just fly me or another calibrator from this thread in -


b


----------



## rajuabju

I'm in West Los Angeles, looking to have my new Panny VT60 calibrated


thx


----------



## D6500Ken

I have a couple of openings in the Denver area next week. PM me or fill out the request form at www.calibrationsinc.com 



Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Digitally challe

I have noticed a number of people asking who does calibrations in what cities (ex. Chicago, Detroit, etc ) Here's a suggestion that might cut down the clutter in this thread. Make the opening post of this thread a listing the States alphabetically and list the calibrators that primarily service those those States. If a calibrator travels nationwide, put those calibrators under All States. Those that serve specific areas and States would then be listed under each State name. I believe this would cut down the number of posts of "who services the _______ area". This is only a suggestion but I believe it will help both calibrators and customers. I thank everyone for their time.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitally challe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24590071
> 
> 
> I have noticed a number of people asking who does calibrations in what cities (ex. Chicago, Detroit, etc ) Here's a suggestion that might cut down the clutter in this thread. Make the opening post of this thread a listing the States alphabetically and list the calibrators that primarily service those those States. If a calibrator travels nationwide, put those calibrators under All States. Those that serve specific areas and States would then be listed under each State name. I believe this would cut down the number of posts of "who services the _______ area". This is only a suggestion but I believe it will help both calibrators and customers. I thank everyone for their time.


 http://www.thxvideotech.com/forum/showthread.php?542-THX-Certified-Video-Calibrator


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitally challe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24590071
> 
> 
> I have noticed a number of people asking who does calibrations in what cities (ex. Chicago, Detroit, etc ) Here's a suggestion that might cut down the clutter in this thread. Make the opening post of this thread a listing the States alphabetically and list the calibrators that primarily service those those States. If a calibrator travels nationwide, put those calibrators under All States. Those that serve specific areas and States would then be listed under each State name. I believe this would cut down the number of posts of "who services the _______ area". This is only a suggestion but I believe it will help both calibrators and customers. I thank everyone for their time.


 Calibrator's List


----------



## Cilent1

Need calibration for a Samsung UN75F8000 and UN65F7100 in Tampa, Fl.


Thanks


----------



## Digitally challe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbe*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24590440
> 
> Calibrator's List



I had not known of this list until now. Thank you for posting. might I suggest to the Moderators of this thread that it be moved to the first post of this thread?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajuabju*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3000_100#post_24589727
> 
> 
> I'm in West Los Angeles, looking to have my new Panny VT60 calibrated
> 
> 
> thx


You have a pm


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24590049
> 
> 
> I have a couple of openings in the Denver area next week. PM me or fill out the request form at www.calibrationsinc.com



I am also taking appointments in the Chicago area for the weekend of the Axpona show (April 25-27).


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to be in Orlando FLA from May 8 to May 16th. I would love to do some optics cleanings for projection sets, calibrations on all types of modalities, and/or repairs during those times.


b


----------



## Darrel McBane

I have a Panasonic 65vt60 with about 1100 hours on it and live in Auburn Washington. Just south of Seattle. I think it is time to get my set properly calibrated. Is there anyone in my area?


----------



## turbe

^^^

Tyler Pruitt @ Bionic AV is based in Seattle...


----------



## Darrel McBane

Thanks, I'll contact Tyler.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darrel McBane*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24622455
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 65vt60 with about 1100 hours on it and live in Auburn Washington. Just south of Seattle. I think it is time to get my set properly calibrated. Is there anyone in my area?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## 1080eyes

I'll give Jeff Meier (UMR) a big thumbs up. Very professional and on time.

I know a little about video and audio, he knows alot.


----------



## mpedris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1080eyes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24634671
> 
> 
> I'll give Jeff Meier (UMR) a big thumbs up. Very professional and on time.
> 
> I know a little about video and audio, he knows alot.



I would heartily second that!


----------



## kimg1453

Jeff Meier performed the calibration on my Sim2 projector last week while he was doing one of his scheduled road trips. He also corrected my audio.


He has my highest recommendation and he is a true Professional and very dedicated to his work.


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1080eyes*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24634671
> 
> 
> I'll give Jeff Meier (UMR) a big thumbs up. Very professional and on time.
> 
> I know a little about video and audio, he knows alot.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpedris*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24637027
> 
> 
> I would heartily second that!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kimg1453*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24637849
> 
> 
> Jeff Meier performed the calibration on my Sim2 projector last week while he was doing one of his scheduled road trips. He also corrected my audio.
> 
> 
> He has my highest recommendation and he is a true Professional and very dedicated to his work.



Thanks guys.


I had a client who had spent a lot of time reading about audio and tinkering recently. He thought he had gotten the most possible from his gear. After I was done he could not believe how good his rig sounded. He was going to upgrade his audio, but after hearing his equipment now he is not going to. I find these kinds of results are common along with getting better image reproduction. He just posted a review here http://www.avsforum.com/t/1474480/official-zt60-owners-thread/11520#post_24648311 .


----------



## umr

I am available in the Los Angeles CA region on Friday May 9th if anyone is interested in my audio and/or video services. Please sign up here www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm .


----------



## p3pete

Having reviewed the calibrators list by state, I saw no obvious options for Northern Virginia. Any recommendations?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## turbe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *p3pete*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24654733
> 
> 
> Having reviewed the calibrators list by state, I saw no obvious options for Northern Virginia. Any recommendations?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete



Check with the touring calibrators, Gregg Loewen, D-Nice, Chad Billheimer, Jeff Meier, Ken Whitcomb


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *p3pete*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24654733
> 
> 
> Having reviewed the calibrators list by state, I saw no obvious options for Northern Virginia. Any recommendations?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete



I travel to that area.


----------



## p3pete

Thanks!

Jeff- I'll shoot you a pm.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Mr Bob

I have a trip to Orlando and Miami coming up in a few days. During the outbound flight on the 7th I will have a layover in Phoenix for about 3.5 hours, during which I would love to do something a little more worthwhile than just sitting around at the airport waiting. An optics cleaning would be ideal, the need for which applies to all projection formats.


I will be hitting Orlando late on the 7th and seeing Epcot Center first thing the next morning. Have a calibration on the 9th in Ft. Lauderdale, then staying with friends in Miami from the 10th to the 13th.


I can get a lot done in very limited times, and would love to do some calibrations or just an optics cleaning or 2 while in PHX, Orlando or Miami. And surrounding areas, I will be mobile.


b


----------



## caloyzki

my LG55LM7600 was Prof. calibrated 2 years ago this coming sept. how many years should calibrated TV needs to get re-calibrated again?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24701891
> 
> 
> my LG55LM7600 was Prof. calibrated 2 years ago this coming sept. how many years should calibrated TV needs to get re-calibrated again?



I would not say there is a specific time limit on a calibration. Some products are more stable than others. If it looks good to you I would not bother. If it does not you should revisit the process.


One way to judge it is to look at some good material. Here is a blog post of mine that describes how to look at a popular movie to judge your picture quality. http://www.homecinemaguru.com/checking-the-picture-quality-of-your-display/


----------



## TweakerInWA

Anyone coming to Vegas in the near future? Odd that there are no calibration guy's listed for Sin City... If anyone is planning a trip please let me know, or if you know anyone local! Appreciate your time...

You can PM me, or contact me via email [email protected]


----------



## DroptheRemote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24701891
> 
> 
> my LG55LM7600 was Prof. calibrated 2 years ago this coming sept. how many years should calibrated TV needs to get re-calibrated again?



I've found that a calibration tune-up is beneficial after 2,500 hours of use for flat-panel displays. In the context of a typical service life of 50,000 hours, that doesn't sound like a long time, but if you're watching your TV 4 hours per day (roughly the average for US viewers), that works out to be a bit short of 2 years.


For projectors, I recommend calibration after break-in of a new lamp (75-100 hours), and then a tune-up at the mid-point of the rated lamp life. FWIW, I'd estimate that about 25% of my projector customers opt to replace the lamp at or shortly after the midpoint, due to reduced peak brightness capability. This varies a bit by projector model and lamp type..


Using the guidelines detailed above, I can't recall a situation where a tune-up wasn't beneficial due to a lack of perceivable drift.


Regardless of whether your display is creating light via phosphors (plasma, CRT) a lamp of some type (traditional LCD, projectors) or LED, as the light source ages, it becomes dimmer. Unfortunately the dimming is not linear among the red, green, and blue components that combine to create your light source. In a majority of cases, the blue component weakens faster than either red or green, resulting in a shift toward red and green. In a perfect world, the shift would be toward blue, as that's the least objectionable error, while a shift toward green is the most negative. When red and green gain ground over blue, images will eventually give off a slightly yellowish tone. Of course, this process happens gradually and subtly, so it's probably not something that you're going to suddenly notice from one day to the next.


Once you're familiar with a calibrated image, probably your best bet for detecting grayscale shift is periodically checking known source material for dark scenes with a lot of shadow detail. If you are seeing any sort of green, red or yellowish tint in dark and moderate gray areas, a tune-up is probably in order.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24701939
> 
> 
> I would not say there is a specific time limit on a calibration. Some products are more stable than others. If it looks good to you I would not bother. If it does not you should revisit the process.
> 
> 
> One way to judge it is to look at some good material. Here is a blog post of mine that describes how to look at a popular movie to judge your picture quality. http://www.homecinemaguru.com/checking-the-picture-quality-of-your-display/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroptheRemote*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24703771
> 
> 
> I've found that a calibration tune-up is beneficial after 2,500 hours of use for flat-panel displays. In the context of a typical service life of 50,000 hours, that doesn't sound like a long time, but if you're watching your TV 4 hours per day (roughly the average for US viewers), that works out to be a bit short of 2 years.
> 
> 
> For projectors, I recommend calibration after break-in of a new lamp (75-100 hours), and then a tune-up at the mid-point of the rated lamp life. FWIW, I'd estimate that about 25% of my projector customers opt to replace the lamp at or shortly after the midpoint, due to reduced peak brightness capability. This varies a bit by projector model and lamp type..
> 
> 
> Using the guidelines detailed above, I can't recall a situation where a tune-up wasn't beneficial due to a lack of perceivable drift.
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether your display is creating light via phosphors (plasma, CRT) a lamp of some type (traditional LCD, projectors) or LED, as the light source ages, it becomes dimmer. Unfortunately the dimming is not linear among the red, green, and blue components that combine to create your light source. In a majority of cases, the blue component weakens faster than either red or green, resulting in a shift toward red and green. In a perfect world, the shift would be toward blue, as that's the least objectionable error, while a shift toward green is the most negative. When red and green gain ground over blue, images will eventually give off a slightly yellowish tone. Of course, this process happens gradually and subtly, so it's probably not something that you're going to suddenly notice from one day to the next.
> 
> 
> Once you're familiar with a calibrated image, probably your best bet for detecting grayscale shift is periodically checking known source material for dark scenes with a lot of shadow detail. If you are seeing any sort of green, red or yellowish tint in dark and moderate gray areas, a tune-up is probably in order.



okay. i will try to get those movie. if im planning to get my TV re-calibrate, how much is the price i am gonna pay? is it less or still regular? thanks


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24703936
> 
> 
> 
> okay. i will try to get those movie. if im planning to get my TV re-calibrate, how much is the price i am gonna pay? is it less or still regular? thanks



It will depend. In my case if you are a prior client the cost is $225. If you are a new client it is likely a complete redo and $475 because the prior calibration is highly likely not to be up to my standards.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24703959
> 
> 
> It will depend. In my case if you are a prior client the cost is $225. If you are a new client it is likely a complete redo and $475 because the prior calibration is highly likely not to be up to my standards.


i see. do you come here in NYC?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24704082
> 
> 
> i see. do you come here in NYC?



I do. I will be there in June. Fill out this form to get on my list soon. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24704175
> 
> 
> I do. I will be there in June. Fill out this form to get on my list soon. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


ok sounds good. but i cant afford to pay the regular charge, to re calibrate my set. or i might give a call the guy who calibrated my set. which ever saves me money. thanks


----------



## Mr Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TweakerInWA*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3090#post_24703673
> 
> 
> Anyone coming to Vegas in the near future? Odd that there are no calibration guy's listed for Sin City... If anyone is planning a trip please let me know, or if you know anyone local! Appreciate your time...
> 
> You can PM me, or contact me via email [email protected]



I will have Monday the 2nd of June available in Vegas. Please email or phone me. That stay can be extended if others would like to join in and have me stay a little longer.


b


----------



## ninerlen

I have a pioneer pdp 6010 I would like calibrated anyone coming to the sacramento area or any recommendations?


----------



## craiger8811

I'm looking to get a 60 inch f8500 calibrated sometime this summer in Nashville, TN. Anyone going to be around there later this year? I only have ~150 hours on the set at this time.


Thanks!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craiger8811*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24736863
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a 60 inch f8500 calibrated sometime this summer in Nashville, TN. Anyone going to be around there later this year? I only have ~150 hours on the set at this time.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I will be there in October and June.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's my upcoming tour schedule:

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, July 9-11

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, July 11-12

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, July 12-14

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, July 14-16

*Oklahoma City, OK* area: Thursday, July 17

*Central & Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, July 18-21

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas (tentative): Sunday, July 20


Please contact me for more information by PM, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or phone 314-226-1705.


----------



## umr

I have an opening on Saturday June 14th for an audio and/or video calibration. Please fill out this form to get on my calendar. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


----------



## epicbloodline

Can someone in the new jersey area give a price on a 65 mitsu diamond and 2 panasonic plasmas 3 cable boxes 1 ps4 and 1 xbox one?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epicbloodline*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24759172
> 
> 
> Can someone in the new jersey area give a price on a 65 mitsu diamond and 2 panasonic plasmas 3 cable boxes 1 ps4 and 1 xbox one?



PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to be in Vegas this weekend for a seminar. Monday after the seminar is my only free day at present and I fly out Monday night, tho changes to that could be arranged.


Let me know if you'd like a calibration while I am there.


b


----------



## D6500Ken

I'll be in the Baltimore/DC area next weekend (June 6th-9th), and the Philadelphia area the following week. Send e-mail requests to: ken*at*calibrationsinc*dot*com


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## MANTI5

Does anyone come through southern AZ?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANTI5*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24795097
> 
> 
> Does anyone come through southern AZ?



I go there, but it will be next year at this point. I was just there.


----------



## Lee Gallagher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANTI5*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24795097
> 
> 
> Does anyone come through southern AZ?



I cover the entire state of Arizona and can perform a complete calibration of your entire home theater system.


For more information about me and the services I provide, feel free to give me a call or send me an email.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANTI5*  /t/586330/isf-calibrators-where-are-you-located-please-post-here/3120#post_24795097
> 
> 
> Does anyone come through southern AZ?


Lee Gallagher did my calibration. Advanced Audio Visual. I live in Glendale, AZ.


----------



## D6500Ken

My arrival in the Baltimore/DC area has been pushed back to June 10th, and the Philadelphia area that weekend. Send a PM, or send e-mail requests to: ken*at*calibrationsinc*dot*com


Ken Whitcomb


Calibrations Inc

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## jettavwdrvr

*Any ISF calibrators in South Carolina?*

I searched this thread and couldn't find anyone in South Carolina.

I bought a Samsung UN60HU8550FXZA Samsung 60"LED 4K Ultra HD TV and would like to find a professional to calibrate it. I'm in Columbia, SC.

Thanks!


----------



## powertoburn

Anyone coming out to Los Angeles, CA any time soon? I am located in Monterey Park, CA 91754 which is about 15 - 20 minutes away from Downtown LA. I have a Sharp LC-60LE857U that I would like calibrated. Anyone with experience with this particular set? It has the added Quattron Yelow Pixels. Best Buy did a calibration in the USER mode but I would like a calibration done in the "MOVIE" 2D & 3D and XV Color modes.


----------



## Rayjr

powertoburn said:


> Anyone coming out to Los Angeles, CA any time soon? I am located in Monterey Park, CA 91754 which is about 15 - 20 minutes away from Downtown LA. I have a Sharp LC-60LE857U that I would like calibrated. Anyone with experience with this particular set? It has the added Quattron Yelow Pixels. Best Buy did a calibration in the USER mode but I would like a calibration done in the "MOVIE" 2D & 3D and XV Color modes.


You have a PM.

RayJr


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Any calibrators in the albany, ny area? Want to get my Samsung F9000 calibrated now that I have the 2014 One Connect box running.


----------



## TahoeDust

Is anyone in the Tallahassee, FL area? If so, please PM me. I have a PN60E7000 I am considering getting calibrated.


----------



## Cartoys

Any one in the Vancouver B,C Canada area? Looked up Imaging Science for locals. But, wanted to know if there are any frequent posters here that are available. PM please with how the costs work thanks.


----------



## Rayjr

Cartoys said:


> Any one in the Vancouver B,C Canada area? Looked up Imaging Science for locals. But, wanted to know if there are any frequent posters here that are available. PM please with how the costs work thanks.


Here is a list of Certified THX Video Calibrators.

THX Certified Video Calibrator

Hope this helps.

RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's details on my upcoming tour to Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago/Northern Illinois and Michigan:

*August-September 2014*

*Central Iowa* area: Monday, August 25

*Rochester, MN* area: Tuesday, August 26

*Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN* area: Tuesday-Friday, August 26-29

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* area: Saturday, August 30

*Chicago, IL* area: Saturday, August 30 through Monday, September 1

*Detroit, MI* area: Tuesday-Thursday, September 2-4

*Central/Southern Illinois* areas: Friday, September 5

To learn more about this tour and my services, you can reach me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## DroptheRemote

Also, I have remaining appointment openings available for next week's tour, beginning in Texas and winding up in Nebraska.

*July 2014*

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, July 9-11 (Thursday evening open)

*San Antonio, TX *area: Friday-Saturday, July 11-12 (sold out)

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, July 12-14 (Sunday afternoon open)

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, July 14-16 (Monday morning open)

*Oklahoma City, OK* area: Thursday, July 17

*Central & Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, July 18-21

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas (tentative): Sunday, July 20

For more info, you can reach me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## caloyzki

My tv was isf pro calibrated 2 yrs ago. Do i need to get it recalibrated again or not anymore? Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

caloyzki said:


> My tv was isf pro calibrated 2 yrs ago. Do i need to get it recalibrated again or not anymore? Thanks


Why Calibration Tune-ups Are Required to Maintain Accuracy


----------



## mrfury

Hello.

Is there anyone in *Orlando, FL* in July 12-13 and July 16-22? Or in *Miami, FL* in July 14-15?

I'll be there for vacations, but I'm thinking of taking my i1 Display PRO to profile it (I don't know if the expression is correct) with a professional calibrator.

If someone is available, feel free to PM me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chad B

mrfury said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is there anyone in *Orlando, FL* in July 12-13 and July 16-22? Or in *Miami, FL* in July 14-15?
> 
> I'll be there for vacations, but I'm thinking of taking my i1 Display PRO to profile it (I don't know if the expression is correct) with a professional calibrator.
> 
> If someone is available, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thank you.


I might be able to accommodate since I will be in FL this month. However, you'd have to have the same TV with you that you plan to calibrate, and it doesn't sound like you will since you'll be on vacation.


----------



## mrfury

Chad B said:


> I might be able to accommodate since I will be in FL this month. However, you'd have to have the same TV with you that you plan to calibrate, and it doesn't sound like you will since you'll be on vacation.


Hello, Chad.

Can't you compare the readings from my i1 PRO to a reference sensor - like one you probably use to do your calibrations -, and then compensate the errors my colorimeter has? I was thinking about doing that to a regular display. Just using a reference colorimeter to correct the error readings of my i1 PRO. When I come to my home, then I would use it to calibrate whatever I wanted knowing that it was more accurate than before.

I hope I'm not expressing what I want to say badly. 

Thank you.


----------



## TahoeDust

Chad B said:


> I might be able to accommodate since I will be in FL this month. However, you'd have to have the same TV with you that you plan to calibrate, and it doesn't sound like you will since you'll be on vacation.


What part of Florida will you be in? Anywhere near Tallahassee?


----------



## Chad B

All over from the keys to Tallahassee. I would be happy to accommodate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

mrfury said:


> Hello, Chad.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you compare the readings from my i1 PRO to a reference sensor - like one you probably use to do your calibrations -, and then compensate the errors my colorimeter has? I was thinking about doing that to a regular display. Just using a reference colorimeter to correct the error readings of my i1 PRO. When I come to my home, then I would use it to calibrate whatever I wanted knowing that it was more accurate than before.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not expressing what I want to say badly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I believe the errors would be different on different displays so it should be done on each individual display you intend to calibrate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpribelin

Anyone going to be in Dallas area soon? I need audio and video calibration done on my home theater room. Thanks!


----------



## umr

jpribelin said:


> Anyone going to be in Dallas area soon? I need audio and video calibration done on my home theater room. Thanks!


I will be there in October and offer very high quality audio and video services.


----------



## Mr Bob

From MrFury:

"Hello, Chad.

Can't you compare the readings from my i1 PRO to a reference sensor - like one you probably use to do your calibrations -, and then compensate the errors my colorimeter has? I was thinking about doing that to a regular display. Just using a reference colorimeter to correct the error readings of my i1 PRO. When I come to my home, then I would use it to calibrate whatever I wanted knowing that it was more accurate than before.

I hope I'm not expressing what I want to say badly. 

Thank you."



Chad B said:


> I believe the errors would be different on different displays so it should be done on each individual display you intend to calibrate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I believe what MrFury is talking about is a service that Jeff at Spectracal performed on my Gretag Macbeth Eye Beamer - earlier version of the I1 Pro I believe - shortly after my ISF Level II training. For a very reasonable price, he took it in and calibrated it up against his $25,000 Photo Research spectroradiometer and made it respond exactly the same way as the more expensive unit. As such, my Eye Beamer became fully realigned internally, using about the best reference meter on the market. Again, for a very reasonable price - a fraction of what the full 2 day Level II training cost each of us.

But I don't think this is something a calibrator can do for an owner on location. There is special software needed to accomplish this goal, I am sure, plus a special level of finesse and laboratory conditions - plus an eternal level of experience - which we calibrators really don't have access to. Jeff is an expert on such software and computers in general - his fingers were flyin' at that training! - and has the laboratory equipment and conditions, and knows the inner workings of calibration gear like nobody's business - so I really think the pod will have to be sent in for this realignment service, to where they actually do such things, if you want a realignment of your pod.

If you just want to observe the differences between your pod's readings and Chad's equipment's readings and chart them for use whenever you use your pod, I guess that would be a similar endeavor in some ways...

You'd want to do it only after Chad had completely calibrated your display, tho. And it would only be valid if your display is capable of a VERY linear grayscale, as in 10 step grade minimum...

b


----------



## metzy25

DroptheRemote said:


> Here's details on my upcoming tour to Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago/Northern Illinois and Michigan:
> 
> *August-September 2014*
> 
> *Central Iowa* area: Monday, August 25
> 
> *Rochester, MN* area: Tuesday, August 26
> 
> *Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN* area: Tuesday-Friday, August 26-29
> 
> *Madison-Milwaukee, WI* area: Saturday, August 30
> 
> *Chicago, IL* area: Saturday, August 30 through Monday, September 1
> 
> *Detroit, MI* area: Tuesday-Thursday, September 2-4
> 
> *Central/Southern Illinois* areas: Friday, September 5
> 
> To learn more about this tour and my services, you can reach me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or by phone (314-226-1705).


Just sent you a email!


----------



## metzy25

Anyone in the Milwaukee, WI area? Looking to have a 55 inch Sony W800b series calibrated. Thank you.


----------



## jdoostil

Hello everyone!

My name is Jason Dustal, and I am certified by the ISF as both a calibrator and instructor. I live in Tampa, FL and am able to travel all over Florida. 

Originally trained by Joel Silver in 2008, I was level 2 certified in 2010, and trainer certified in 2012. Bob Fucci of the ISF is my personal mentor. 

My current rig consists of: DVDO 4k signal generator, X-Rite I1Pro2 spectrophotometer, X-Rite Chroma 5 colorimeter, CalMAN 5 ULTIMATE software, Sencore VP401 signal generator

I have calibrated almost 5,000 displays/video systems and have seen it all! I love to talk shop and share my knowledge. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me here or you can always email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks for looking! 

http://www.imagingscience.com/dealerpage.php?id=9773


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in September for the highest quality home theater calibration and design services of video and/or audio. You can contact me at www.accucalhd.com/contact.htm. 

Connecticut, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


----------



## danrudy

Have a jvc x500r pj.
Anyone going to be in south Florida?


----------



## Mr Bob

Look 3 posts up.

b


----------



## tlp5002

I'm located just north of Pittsburgh, PA. Wondering if anyone would be able to calibrate / optimize an Optoma HD25e projector on a 110" screen? 

Or.. it's it overkill to calibrate such an inexpensive projector?


----------



## Chad B

tlp5002 said:


> I'm located just north of Pittsburgh, PA. Wondering if anyone would be able to calibrate / optimize an Optoma HD25e projector on a 110" screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Or.. it's it overkill to calibrate such an inexpensive projector?



You have a full cms, simple white balance, and gamma selection among other controls. Also I often encounter and correct installation related geometry problems. It would be worthwhile.
I could do it for you; if you would like to schedule please fill out the form at hdtvbychadb.com/contact


----------



## danrudy

Mr Bob said:


> Look 3 posts up.
> 
> b


thanks,....missed that.


----------



## umr

I have openings in North Carolina and Tennessee for September. Please go to my website www.accucalhd.com for more information on my audio and video services.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just a quick update on my IA-MN-WI-CHGO-MI tour beginning next week...I'm fully booked for central Iowa, Rochester, Minneapolis and Central Illinois but still have openings available in Madison/Milwaukee, Chicago and Detroit.

If anyone is interested in scheduling an appointment for any of those available dates, my schedule is listed below below. You can contact me via eMail via doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com or by phone on 314-226-1705.




DroptheRemote said:


> Here's details on my upcoming tour to Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago/Northern Illinois and Michigan:
> 
> *August-September 2014*
> 
> *Central Iowa* area: Monday, August 25
> 
> *Rochester, MN* area: Tuesday, August 26
> 
> *Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN* area: Tuesday-Friday, August 26-29
> 
> *Madison-Milwaukee, WI* area: Saturday, August 30
> 
> *Chicago, IL* area: Saturday, August 30 through Monday, September 1
> 
> *Detroit, MI* area: Tuesday-Thursday, September 2-4
> 
> *Central/Southern Illinois* areas: Friday, September 5
> 
> To learn more about this tour and my services, you can reach me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com), or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## renji1337

anyone for montezuma, ny? in the central ny area


----------



## MegaByte

I know this may sound like a dumb question, but when you have a professional calibration done on your set. Do you get a printout of before and after cms, gray scale, etc.?


----------



## Chad B

I give a digital .pdf report with that in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

MegaByte said:


> I know this may sound like a dumb question, but when you have a professional calibration done on your set. Do you get a printout of before and after cms, gray scale, etc.?





Chad B said:


> I give a digital .pdf report with that in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## MegaByte

Thx for the answers guys.....


----------



## umr

MegaByte said:


> I know this may sound like a dumb question, but when you have a professional calibration done on your set. Do you get a printout of before and after cms, gray scale, etc.?


Here is an example of the reports I provide. The information provided and services offered depend on the client.

Example Basic Theater Calibration Report

Example Room Acoustics Info

Example of Audio Frequency Changes


----------



## Urza

*Dumbfounded*

Hi All

Glad I found this thread, as I am in need of someone more pro to tweak a future purchase. I was dumbfounded when I found a guy on the ISF site who blew me off with this response

Hi XXXXXX

Sorry I can not give you a price because this is due to several factors like condition and type of equipment.

If you are looking for a price I think Best Buys offers ISF calibration for a price.

Good luck,

XXXXXXXX


Now I for one completely understand variable's do exist, and he cant give me the perfect quote. But was I supposed to call him, he comes over, and then charges me whatever he wants? i don't get it.

The only real variable was that I was deciding between a 7150 75 inch Sammy and a Vizio 80 inch(2013) model. Both have 3d, and all the bells and whistles.

I am in Bucks County PA if anyone is near.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob

I would recommend you call the ISF office and talk with Joel Silver or Bob Fucci directly about this. They may want to know who this is and extend to him a little extra from-the-shoulder training in pricing. They are very conscious that their agents represent them and ISF, out there in the field. 

At the very least he should give you a range of the max and min it could cost to have him do your calibration, which could be more pinned down once he's on location with your set, and not just leave you hanging without any idea at all. 

You might want to hire one of the more experienced agents for your set, like the highly recommended gents who appear here in this thread. Many do calibration tours that may cover your area. Either of the sets you mentioned is a nicely sized, magnificent set, and you deserve the best picture that can be gleaned from it.



b


----------



## Phytonic13

Looking for someone in the Massachusetts/Rhode Island area for a Jvc 4910 and possibly a Panasonic vt60.


----------



## D6500Ken

twinturboaudi said:


> Looking for someone in the Massachusetts/Rhode Island area for a Jvc 4910 and possibly a Panasonic vt60.


Contact Jim Doolittle in the Boston area
His e-mail address is [email protected]

20-year veteran
Joe Kane trained
ISF instructor
Reference instrumentation


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## D-Nice

Due to a last minute cancelation, I have a calibration appointment available in SoCal this weekend. PM me if interested.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Here's details on my upcoming tour to Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas and Nebraska:

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, November 5-7

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, November 7-8

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, November 8-10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, November 10-12

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Thursday, November 13

*Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, November 14-17

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas (tentative): Sunday, November 16

If you're interested, you can contact me via AVS private message, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## caloyzki

I wonder, i have a led 3d tv. If im planning to get it calibrated, how many HDMI input the calibrator gonna do? Also what modes are need to get it calibrated? Thanks


----------



## jdoostil

Hey caloyzki-

This is a conversation that you will have with your calibrator once you choose one. Some calibrators itemize everything so the price all depends on how many inputs, how many modes, how many devices, travel, etc. Some charge a flat rate and include multiple modes, inputs, devices. Each calibrator is different so keep this in mind as you are shopping for someone. I would also ask about their experience with your particular display and if their equipment is up to date. Good luck!


----------



## caloyzki

jdoostil said:


> Hey caloyzki-
> 
> This is a conversation that you will have with your calibrator once you choose one. Some calibrators itemize everything so the price all depends on how many inputs, how many modes, how many devices, travel, etc. Some charge a flat rate and include multiple modes, inputs, devices. Each calibrator is different so keep this in mind as you are shopping for someone. I would also ask about their experience with your particular display and if their equipment is up to date. Good luck!


Thanks a lot. I thought is already a packaged deal like isf day and night, 3d , and cinema mode?


----------



## cbazhaw

I have looked at the ISF calibrators website and there appears to be quite a selection for the Houston area. Does anybody have anyone that they have used and would highly recommend? I prefer to work off of referrals than to take a chance and get poor results. BTW this is for a Video calibration on a new P-Series Vizio.


----------



## TWD

Wouldn't the calibrator just calibrate one input and copy to the other inputs using Control Cal?


----------



## D-Nice

cbazhaw said:


> I have looked at the ISF calibrators website and there appears to be quite a selection for the Houston area. Does anybody have anyone that they have used and would highly recommend? I prefer to work off of referrals than to take a chance and get poor results. BTW this is for a Video calibration on a new P-Series Vizio.


i will be there next month. PM sent.


----------



## glsimms

Does anyone come thru the Southern Indiana (Evansville) area?


----------



## Chad B

glsimms said:


> Does anyone come thru the Southern Indiana (Evansville) area?



I do every few months. Hdtvbychadb.com/contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdoostil

caloyzki said:


> Thanks a lot. I thought is already a packaged deal like isf day and night, 3d , and cinema mode?


Again, it all depends. 3D is typically a totally separate calibration so the calibrator may charge because it takes more time. Some calibrators may include 3D in the flat rate. These are all great questions to ask when choosing someone!


----------



## zoey67

D-Nice said:


> Due to a last minute cancelation, I have a calibration appointment available in SoCal this weekend. PM me if interested.


Where exactly in so cal?

And this question is for all calibrators who like to give their take if 4K is even worth calibrating? The PQ is already amazing just OOTB, I seriously think even most avs enthusiast, except for you calibrators can notice the before n after work done. 

We have gone so far from RPTV's pre-HD with the comprehensive 3-5 hours of tests & adjustments where the $400 was justifiable with substantial improvement. But now with it's already stunning 4K + the isf friendly menu in place where you guys don't have to go in the service menu. 

You guys will not like this cause it is your livelihood but Either the price has to go down some or nobody will fork out the $350-400, including folks with money to burn.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

> + the isf friendly menu in place where you guys don't have to go in the service menu.



Love comments like this !!


----------



## Rayjr

zoey67 said:


> Where exactly in so cal?


SoCal = Southern California

RayJr


----------



## Volpar

Hello I'm in saint Petersburg Florida any one close to me looking for work.


----------



## jdoostil

Volpar said:


> Hello I'm in saint Petersburg Florida any one close to me looking for work.


Hi Volpar! 

I am in Tampa! PM sent!

-Jason


----------



## D-Nice

Volpar said:


> Hello I'm in saint Petersburg Florida any one close to me looking for work.


PM sent


----------



## SilentSlug

My name is Chris Hugill (AVSForum user ID: SilentSlug) and I offer video calibrations in the Seattle and Seattle's Greater Eastside areas of WA State. I am ISF Level II certified and I am listed in the dealer section of the ISF website under my company name of CH Precision Media LLC. 

I completed my ISF training and certification in the summer of 2014. I calibrate direct view flat panel TVs, computer monitors and projector based home theaters. Though I do not have any tours planned I am available to travel to calibrate.

The equipment I currently use is:

 X-Rite i1Pro 2 Spectrophotometer
 Klein K10-A Colorimeter
 DVDO AVLab TPG 4K Ultra HD Test Pattern Generator
 CalMAN 5 Ultimate software 
 Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark 2nd Edition BD 
 Avia, and Digital Video Essentials DVDs

My company website is www.chprecisionmedia.com and my direct email is [email protected]

Thank you,
Chris.


----------



## caloyzki

is there anyone can calibrate my VT60 60" im in NYC, pls let me know. and how much will be the cost. thanks.


----------



## jdoostil

I am planning on visiting North Florida in the near future if anyone needs work done!



jdoostil said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Jason Dustal, and I am certified by the ISF as both a calibrator and instructor. I live in Tampa, FL and am able to travel all over Florida.
> 
> Originally trained by Joel Silver in 2008, I was level 2 certified in 2010, and trainer certified in 2012. Bob Fucci of the ISF is my personal mentor.
> 
> My current rig consists of: DVDO 4k signal generator, X-Rite I1Pro2 spectrophotometer, X-Rite Chroma 5 colorimeter, CalMAN 5 ULTIMATE software, Sencore VP401 signal generator
> 
> I have calibrated almost 5,000 displays/video systems and have seen it all! I love to talk shop and share my knowledge. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me here or you can always email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.imagingscience.com/dealerpage.php?id=9773


----------



## Jean-Luc_Picard

Hi, 

I'm from Bucharest, Romania (, Europe ). 
I'm ISF Level 2 Certified since February this year. 
I'm using DVDO, I1Pro2 and CalMan. 
My name is Adrian, forum name Jean-Luc_Picard.


----------



## add1212

Are there any calibrators on here from the Baltimore, MD area? I am located in Anne Arundel County.


----------



## D-Nice

add1212 said:


> Are there any calibrators on here from the Baltimore, MD area? I am located in Anne Arundel County.


PM sent


----------



## D-Nice

caloyzki said:


> is there anyone can calibrate my VT60 60" im in NYC, pls let me know. and how much will be the cost. thanks.


PM sent


----------



## caloyzki

D-Nice said:


> PM sent


Replied!


----------



## caloyzki

Do that isf calibrators accepts paypal payment? Or cash to cash basis only?


----------



## turbe

^^^
I'd say most of the Professional Caibrators accept PayPal and cash....


----------



## Mr Bob

Works for me. I accept checks on my home turf as well, when it's in my local area.

b


----------



## caloyzki

turbe said:


> ^^^
> I'd say most of the Professional Caibrators accept PayPal and cash....


Good to know. So who wants to calibrate my 60VT60? How much do you charge? I dont need to calibrate the 3D. Only i want for movies and sports. Let me know guys.


----------



## Mr Bob

You are in the Philippines. Are you looking for someone local to you?

b


----------



## caloyzki

Mr Bob said:


> You are in the Philippines. Are you looking for someone local to you?
> 
> b


sorry, i forgot to update. nyc area.


----------



## D-Nice

caloyzki said:


> Replied!


replied back.


----------



## skypop

I'm on Long Island NY,I'm looking for A Callibrator for my Sony HW40es Projector and to have it adjusted properly,I can't seem to get it Squared just right. Thanks in advance. It's Ceiling Mounted.


----------



## Mister_DoItNice

I'm in Hampton Roads, VA. Searching for a calibrator for my 55UB9500. Looking for good day/night settings.


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in November. Please fill out this form if you want to schedule me for exceptional audio calibration, video calibration or design services. www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote.htm


States I will be in:
Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


For those unfamiliar with my work I would read the following:


Bio: http://www.accucalhd.com/about.htm
Client Reviews: http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm
Audio Calibration: http://www.accucalhd.com/audio-calibration.htm
Video Calibration: http://www.accucalhd.com/isf-calibration.htm


Please contact me soon because I am beginning to schedule this trip.


----------



## jdoostil

Hello fellow calibrators! If anyone covers the Minneapolis area I have a referral for you. It's a church with 2 Panasonic projectors. PM me for details!


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Updating My Tour Schedule for November-December*

I've updated my tour schedule for the remainder of 2014, with the addition of dates for Madison and Milwaukee, WI and the Chicago area. 

Those dates are:

*Madison, WI* area - Wednesday, December 3

*Milwaukee, WI* area - Thursday, December 4

*Chicago, IL* area - Friday-Saturday, December 5-6

Also, as previously posted here, I'm also traveling to Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas and Nebraska in November:

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, November 5-7

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, November 7-8

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, November 8-10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, November 10-12

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Thursday, November 13

*Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, November 14-17

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas (tentative): Sunday, November 16

If you're interested in learning more about my services or in booking an appointment, you can contact me via AVS private message, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## BWDinc

I'm in the Greenville,SC area. I do travel somewhat as needed. I have Calman Business with a C6 and the video forge. It's something I got into 10 years ago and still love seeing great images.


----------



## rogerdiaz

Hi, looking for an indy calibrator vs geek squad to calibrate a vizio e60 and vizio p70. Raleigh, NC area.


----------



## Chad B

rogerdiaz said:


> Hi, looking for an indy calibrator vs geek squad to calibrate a vizio e60 and vizio p70. Raleigh, NC area.



I could do it for you. I just did a Vizio m701i-b3 a few days ago. A bit quirky but it turned out great. I could probably get you in touch with him if you're interested in his comments. Otherwise, I have plenty of feedback here and on my website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caloyzki

I have $350 spare to get my tv calibrate. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Chad B

caloyzki said:


> I have $350 spare to get my tv calibrate. Please let me know. Thanks



Who is this directed to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mav99l

Hi all,

I'm looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung PN64F8500 in San Diego. Any help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caloyzki

Chad B said:


> Who is this directed to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nobody. only if calibrators accept $350. let me know. thanks.


----------



## D6500Ken

caloyzki said:


> I have $350 spare to get my tv calibrate. Please let me know. Thanks


It might help if you let us know where in New York you are located. The travel distance may determine who would be willing to help you.

Ken Whitcomb


----------



## caloyzki

Guys do you know where i can find this slide? 
You need a full white field at 100% and put the contrast to 100. The AVS slide show might do it.


----------



## yuri53122

DroptheRemote said:


> I've updated my tour schedule for the remainder of 2014, with the addition of dates for Madison and Milwaukee, WI and the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> *Milwaukee, WI* area - Thursday, December 4


Any thoughts on if you'll be back in 2015? I'd like my WD-73736 calibrated, but it'll be going in for repair soon and I don't think it'll be back before the 4th.


----------



## sjb179

*Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Pa*

Recommendations on ISF calibrators in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, Pa area? I have a Samsung pnf8500 that I would like to have calibrated after I have enough hours on it. Any advice would be welcomed!

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Chad B

sjb179 said:


> Recommendations on ISF calibrators in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, Pa area? I have a Samsung pnf8500 that I would like to have calibrated after I have enough hours on it. Any advice would be welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane



I will be passing through later this month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

yuri53122 said:


> Any thoughts on if you'll be back in 2015? I'd like my WD-73736 calibrated, but it'll be going in for repair soon and I don't think it'll be back before the 4th.


Yes, I get to the Chicago-Milwaukee area about every 6 to 8 weeks, so there would definitely be an opportunity for me to take care of your Mitsubishi some time in early 2015.

Shoot me an eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or better yet, give me a call on 314-226-1705, and we can discuss your display and system requirements in detail.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## umr

I had a cancellation for next week. I can work on a home theater system in Vermont, Massachusetts or New Hampshire on November 14th or 15th.


----------



## caloyzki

Im still looking to get my tv calibrated. $350 queens nyc.


----------



## D-Nice

caloyzki said:


> Im still looking to get my tv calibrated. $350 queens nyc.


PM sent.


----------



## D-Nice

Mav99l said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung PN64F8500 in San Diego. Any help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## MisterEd

I'm in UNION COUNTY NEW JERSEY. Looking to get a just purchased (do I need a breakin period for LED/UHD?) Samsung UN55HU8550 calibrated, After this purchase there ain't a lot left in my wallet.  Be gentle!


----------



## Dutch-boy

I am in Northern Illinois 61068
and I am looking for a good A/V calibrator.


----------



## D6500Ken

Dutch-boy said:


> I am in Northern Illinois 61068
> and I am looking for a good A/V calibrator.


I fly in to O'hare tomorrow night if you would like a calibration on Friday.

Ken Whitcomb
317-696-5174

Calibrations Inc
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Dutch-boy

D6500Ken said:


> I fly in to O'hare tomorrow night if you would like a calibration on Friday.
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 317-696-5174
> 
> Calibrations Inc
> Indianapolis, IN


Good Morning Ken,

I sent a contact form in to Calibrations Inc this morning.

Thank you,

Chad


----------



## loboblast

I'm looking for a calibrator in Las Vegas. I have a pn60f8500 with 1190 hours on it. PM me if available.


----------



## Mr Bob

I fly out to Balt/WADC tomorrow, to repair and calibrate a Mit 73909 for an owner in MD. At present I fly back on Thursday but would love to stay back East for a few more days instead, and calibrate a few more displays. Or do optics cleaning on any projection system, as they all need it eventually, not just CRT.

Or change out a lamp, or a DMD chip with black or white dots. Or cure a convergence problem.

Let me know as much ahead of time as you can, if you're interested.

b


----------



## chinaa108

Hi, this may sound a bit odd...
I have an Optoma HD26 projector, would like to get it calibrated. However I am in a country where there are no ISF calibrators (at least that I know off).
If anyone (ISF Calibrator) has calibrated an Optoma HD26 projector, is it possible to PM me, maybe we could work out a deal for the settings.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## chinaa108

Hi, this may sound a bit odd...
I have an Optoma HD26 projector, would like to get it calibrated. However I am in a country where there are no ISF calibrators (at least that I know off).
If anyone (ISF Calibrator) has calibrated an Optoma HD26 projector, is it possible to PM me, maybe we could work out a deal for the settings.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## umr

I will be in Arizona, California and Colorado in January. Anyone interested in exceptional audio and video calibration or design assistance contact me at www.accucalhd.com/contact.htm.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

> However I am in a country where there are no ISF calibrators


What country is that ?


----------



## D.R. Wright

*Jeff Meier of AccuCal Calibration Exceeds Expectations*

Jeff Meier of AccuCal came all the way from Missouri to Maryland and calibrated my home theater system, both video and sound. I was a bit reluctant to spend $596, but I am so glad I hired him! If you need calibration -- or if you have had calibration and you think it is still not as right as it should be. Hire Jeff!! I mean it. He spent quality time with my system, and the picture and sound are so much better than I ever imagined they could be, that I can't say enough about how skilled and professional he is. I don't have expensive equipment -- mostly consumer reports best buy type stuff -- but Jeff made it look and sound better than anything I have ever experienced at any of my friends homes, and I have friends with six figure theater systems in their homes. Hire Him! Period.

D.R. Wright


----------



## umr

D.R. Wright said:


> Jeff Meier of AccuCal came all the way from Missouri to Maryland and calibrated my home theater system, both video and sound. I was a bit reluctant to spend $596, but I am so glad I hired him! If you need calibration -- or if you have had calibration and you think it is still not as right as it should be. Hire Jeff!! I mean it. He spent quality time with my system, and the picture and sound are so much better than I ever imagined they could be, that I can't say enough about how skilled and professional he is. I don't have expensive equipment -- mostly consumer reports best buy type stuff -- but Jeff made it look and sound better than anything I have ever experienced at any of my friends homes, and I have friends with six figure theater systems in their homes. Hire Him! Period.
> 
> D.R. Wright



Thanks for the props. It was my pleasure. I had similar comments from the head of post production for Focus Features as well.


----------



## sic81

Any calibrators in south louisiana?


----------



## Chad B

sic81 said:


> Any calibrators in south louisiana?



I will be going to Texas in January on a big road trip. I could swing by if you'd like. Just fill out the contact form on my website. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## umr

I will be in California, Arizona and Colorado in January for video calibration, audio calibration and theater design. Please review my services and contact me through www.accucalhd.com.


Client comments of my work can be found here http://www.accucalhd.com/service-testimonials.htm.


----------



## Marty D.

I own a Panasonic Plasma 60GT30. It is 3.5 years old and I am wondering if ISF calibration would be beneficial. A bit of back story: I did the burn in slides when I first purchased the set, I also went into the service menu and made some adjustments and then used the Disney WOW calibration disc. After all of this, I am not sure if I believe the picture is optimal.


-Do ISF calibrators offer levels of services after doing a quick assessment?
- Is there a way to compare performing a self calibration to what an ISF service would offer?
- Also, If I go the ISF route should I go with a certified Panasonic calibrator (if that exists) and do they make adjustments to the service menus (maybe to fix anything I may have screwed up). 
- In summary, should I spend the money on this set or apply it to a new set a couple of years from now?


----------



## Mr Bob

Your set is one of the last plasmas ever made, so out of the starting gate I think you should keep it. And no, there are no certified Panasonic calibrators.

That said, usually calibrators have their schedule of prices as it sits.

What I do, since you are asking - and this has happened on the last 2 Panny's I have seen - is have a minimum charge (which is still more than half) and a standard charge. If the display is so close to being ON as it sits - if after exploring the display and all its myriad sets of settings and coming up with the best cocktail for that particular display - if doing an in depth calibration that changes the grayscale and CMS settings would really not improve the picture in a noticeable way, I tell the owner that and just charge the minimum. This is after, however, an hour or 2 - sometimes even 3 - of testing the display and taking time and care on the education of the consumer/owner. Plus travel.

Often the owner agrees and the minimum is all that gets charged, but often the owner wants the Full Monty anyway, and we proceed with the full blown calibration.

Other calibrators may just want to make sure the calibration gets done in full and not mess with minimums. I respect that too. This is just the way I do it.

If you want to see the difference between your calibration and a calibrator's calibration, max yours out first. Keep track of all your starting points, so you can go back there if you need to, record your new settings as well, and do your best. Then when the calibrator gets there he will do his thing and you can see the difference.

From my experience most owners don't know what they have been missing until they have had a professional calibration from a fully trained and experienced calibrator, like those on this thread. A lot goes into a calibrator's education, it's not just a lot of book learning. An ISF training is very hands-on, and when ISF says they are a Foundation, they mean it. A lot of what goes on once on location is taking time and care with the owner himself, to impart as much of that learned knowledge as possible during the calibration.



b


----------



## Marty D.

Well Mr. Bob, if I lived in your area I would take you up on that. I live in central New Jersey. Anyone out there interested in discussing calibrating my plasma? if so, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Robert Crawford

I have two Plasmas I want to have calibrated, a Panny 65VT50 and Samsung 60F8500. Two HDMI inputs on each display. I live in Saginaw, Michigan. Anybody interested in discussing calibrating these plasmas, please PM with some quotes.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi CD. Send me an email and I will ensure that you are properly taken care of.

Regards

Gregg


----------



## abernardi

I may be picking up a Samsung PN64F8500 (yeeeaaahhhh) and would need someone to mount it on my fireplace, run wiring to my components (probably through the attic is my guess) and probably run an AC outlet to the TV (closest ones are on the floor to the sides of the fireplace), hide the wiring and of course calibration. I'm in Los Angeles. Any recommendations and ballpark price quotes? THANKS!!!


----------



## sssstran

Any ISF Calibrators in the Houston, Texas area?


----------



## umr

sssstran said:


> Any ISF Calibrators in the Houston, Texas area?


I am in Houston next week, but I am booked at this time. I will return in February.


----------



## SweetFish

Hi, Im in North Jersey (Union County) and looking for someone to calibrate my Panny 55Vt60. Please PM me with availability and prices.


----------



## abernardi

abernardi said:


> I'm in Los Angeles. Any recommendations and ballpark price quotes? THANKS!!!


No one in L.A.?


----------



## Rayjr

abernardi said:


> No one in L.A.?


you have a PM


----------



## h2c

I will be in Paris (France) the week of January 12 to 16.
tournee-paris-janvier-2015

Cédric Louis
HC Conseils Calibration


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Last-Minute Openings for Chicago and Dallas-Ft. Worth*

I have a last-minute opening for a calibration appointment in the Chicago area this Thursday, December 11.

Likewise, I have a remaining appointment slot for the Dallas-Fort Worth area on Wednesday, December 17.

If you're interested in either of these appointment openings on my upcoming tour, you can reach me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Upcoming Tour Dates for KY, TN, NC, SC, GA, AL, MS*

I am now taking bookings for a tour covering:

Kentucky
Tennessee
North Carolina
South Carolina
Georgia
Alabama
Mississippi

This tour will begin Monday, January 5 and run through Wednesday, January 14. Dates have not yet been set for each city, so if you have a need for a particular day or days, early contact will be helpful.

For more information about this upcoming tour, you can reach me via AVS private message, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or phone (314-226-1705).

For more information about my services, background and experience, see:

www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html


----------



## bruinsrme

Central Mass Worcester Area
No in any hurry but would like to have the UN60HU8550 calibrated.
There is a Samsung 48" UN48H6400A I would like cal'ed as well. 

Let me know if anyone will be in the area.

Thank you
Scott


----------



## Dave Harper

bruinsrme said:


> Central Mass Worcester Area
> No in any hurry but would like to have the UN60HU8550 calibrated.
> There is a Samsung 48" UN48H6400A I would like cal'ed as well.
> 
> Let me know if anyone will be in the area.
> 
> Thank you
> Scott


I highly recommend Gregg Loewen, owner of Lion AV in New England and the Lead THX Video Trainer. He is a class act with amazing results! He is right in your neck of the woods too. Tell him I sent you and said "Hi"!

www.lionav.com/new


----------



## bruinsrme

I seem to recall having been to my house to cal a panny PH set for me.
maybe 10 years ago. Yikes.

Scott


----------



## Dave Harper

bruinsrme said:


> I seem to recall having been to my house to cal a panny PH set for me.
> maybe 10 years ago. Yikes.
> 
> Scott


Well is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## bruinsrme

Dave Harper said:


> Well is that a good thing or a bad thing?


I can't believe its been 10 years. 
That old panny is still running, the Gt10 and VT30 are scrap somewhere.


----------



## terryscott621

Does anyone have a recommendation for a calibrator in San Antonio, TX? I've recently purchased a Vizio P-Series (P602ui-B3) and was interested in getting a quote for calibration. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bob

Don't know if he's still doing it, but Steve Martin in Plano was one of the best CRT calibrators back when CRT was the only game in town. You might try looking him up -

b


----------



## umr

Steve Martin is not doing this anymore. I travel to San Antonio and other parts of Texas. Please go to my website for more information on my audio and video services at www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## mnmprice

Hello, 
I'm in NW Iowa & looking for a calibrator in the area. I have a Pioneer PDP5010, and an Epson 5030UB that need to be done. The Pio was calibrated 4 yrs ago, & could use a tune up. The Epson has not been calibrated. Would appreciate a quote from someone in the area.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## terryscott621

umr said:


> Steve Martin is not doing this anymore. I travel to San Antonio and other parts of Texas.


Hi Jeff, Since I don't have 15 posts yet I can't send you a PM. :-(

I've been looking at your website and the services offered by your company. Since I'm pretty new to the whole A/V world, I'm not really sure what type of service I would need. I'm thinking I would just need the ISF video calibration that's listed on your site for $350. I think my setup is pretty simple compared to others on the forums. My setup is I have a PS3, Time Warner HD DVR cable box, chromecast, & computer all hooked up to my TV (Vizio P602ui-B3) through HDMI. The sound is run through a Vizio 5.1 soundbar connected by a digital optical cable.

I read on your website that a travel fee may apply also. Can you give me an approximate quote for service? You can PM me if you wish or my email is: terryscott621 at hotmail dot com. Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi guys!

Steve Martin, AKA Cheezmo, was part of the Lion AV group. He has retired. Doug Weil is now servicing Steve's former clients and area. [email protected] ....or link via www.lionav.com 

Happy holidays!

Gregg


----------



## FloydTerminator

Just got a f8500 plasma. should have a few hundred hours logged now. Looking for a calibrator on cape cod. if anyone is in the area, kindly let me know. im not to savvy when it comes to calibrating tv, tho I am normally good with electronics!


----------



## brittonal

*Melbourne, Florida*

I am in Melbourne, FL and looking for someone with experience with Sony PVM's. I have a Sony PVM20M4U that needs work!


----------



## JA Fant

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ips

My name is Ivan Samuel from isfCalibration in the UK.

I am ISF certified and have been calibrating displays professionally since October 2007.

I cover all areas within mainland UK.


----------



## dizzyscure1

I recently (2-3 months ago) had Jeff Meier come on down and work his magic both on the display and audio equipment listed below, 

~Panasonic 65VT50 
~Oppo103 
~Pioneer Elite SC-61 
~Paradigm Cinema 400 (x3) 
~Paradigm Cinema 200 (x2) 
~SVS PC12-NDS (x2) 
~Panamax MR4300

After Jeff finished up all the work the visuals are beyond what I had expected, I simply didn't think that anyone would be able to make the picture so true and ahh.. Perfect ! Honestly the picture is just too amazing, I catch myself re watching tons of movies LOL! 

Jeff also suggested I allow him a jab at the audio...  I am sooo angry that i haven't been hearing his results before and I've put Jeff off this long sucked. When Jeff worked on the audio portions the results were so soooo much better than anything that Pioneers MCACC ever gave me, I seriously tweaked this system for maybe 12-14 months and it sounded like *CRAP* compared to what Jeff got. 

Simply put Jeff Meier took what I thought was an awesome HT & Audio setup and transformed it into a complete new system. He will be the *ONLY* one who deals with my Home Theater & Audio. If your on the fence don't keep cheating yourself, call him or email him and line up a job, the best money you can spend is on Jeff tuning everything period! Thanks, Jeff 

*W. Jeff Meier*
http://www.accucalhd.com/
http://www.homecinemaguru.com/- Blog


----------



## umr

dizzyscure1 said:


> I recently (2-3 months ago) had Jeff Meier come on down and work his magic both on the display and audio equipment listed below,
> 
> ~Panasonic 65VT50
> ~Oppo103
> ~Pioneer Elite SC-61
> ~Paradigm Cinema 400 (x3)
> ~Paradigm Cinema 200 (x2)
> ~SVS PC12-NDS (x2)
> ~Panamax MR4300
> 
> After Jeff finished up all the work the visuals are beyond what I had expected, I simply didn't think that anyone would be able to make the picture so true and ahh.. Perfect ! Honestly the picture is just too amazing, I catch myself re watching tons of movies LOL!
> 
> Jeff also suggested I allow him a jab at the audio...  I am sooo angry that i haven't been hearing his results before and I've put Jeff off this long sucked. When Jeff worked on the audio portions the results were so soooo much better than anything that Pioneers MCACC ever gave me, I seriously tweaked this system for maybe 12-14 months and it sounded like *CRAP* compared to what Jeff got.
> 
> Simply put Jeff Meier took what I thought was an awesome HT & Audio setup and transformed it into a complete new system. He will be the *ONLY* one who deals with my Home Theater & Audio. If your on the fence don't keep cheating yourself, call him or email him and line up a job, the best money you can spend is on Jeff tuning everything period! Thanks, Jeff
> 
> *W. Jeff Meier*
> http://www.accucalhd.com/
> http://www.homecinemaguru.com/- Blog


 
Thanks for the props. It is a shame most people never get the best out of their gear. It is unfortunate that people frequently underestimate what I can do to their audio. They assume that their auto calibration or manual calibration is close when it is almost always not. Most people who allow me to do both video and audio find the audio improvement to be greater than the video.


----------



## Malamutus

*Durham region / Oshawa area - Plasma calibration required*

I have an LG Plasma I just purchased that needs calibrating. I live in Oshawa, Ontario.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## 303_GSS

anyone know or care to recommend an individual or company to get my pro-151fd calibrated in the metro vancouver (BC, Canada) area? who is good to use.....


----------



## Cruithne

Malamutus said:


> I have an LG Plasma I just purchased that needs calibrating. I live in Oshawa, Ontario.
> 
> Thanks, Chris.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## CaptCapitalism

Looking for an ISF calibrator in NYC that can calibrate with a Lumagen VP and JVC Projector? 
Also I have 2,000 hours on the bulb, is that OK? Or should I get a new bulb for calibration even though there's 1,000 left. Or maybe get a new one anyway & calibrate both bulbs so I'll have a calibration for a new bulb & when the bulb is 2,000 hour?

Thanks you in advance


----------



## Monitorman

Hi Captain Capitalism,

I have been servicing the NY Metro area for over 20 years. Firstly definitely get the new lamp and put it in. 2000 hours on that projector is way too long. It must be very dim and likely the color is way off. The best way to reach me is by email at [email protected]. Send me an email and I will be happy to detail my service and the cost involved. Thanks!

Best,


----------



## Sony2014

anyone near Harrisburg (PA) who can calibrate my tv ?


----------



## Chad B

Sony2014 said:


> anyone near Harrisburg (PA) who can calibrate my tv ?



I pass through regularly and would be happy to.
Hdtvbychadb.com/contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## rubs

We need Video/Audio calibrated 40 miles west of Boston (MA), Please PM or post here for advice.


----------



## Dave Harper

bruinsrme said:


> Central Mass Worcester Area
> No in any hurry but would like to have the UN60HU8550 calibrated.
> There is a Samsung 48" UN48H6400A I would like cal'ed as well.
> 
> Let me know if anyone will be in the area.
> 
> Thank you
> Scott





Dave Harper said:


> I highly recommend Gregg Loewen, owner of Lion AV in New England and the Lead THX Video Trainer. He is a class act with amazing results! He is right in your neck of the woods too. Tell him I sent you and said "Hi"!
> 
> www.lionav.com/new





rubs said:


> We need Video/Audio calibrated 40 miles west of Boston (MA), Please PM or post here for advice.


Same advice as above. Gregg is also in this thread on the last couple pages if you want to PM him.


----------



## bruinsrme

rubs said:


> We need Video/Audio calibrated 40 miles west of Boston (MA), Please PM or post here for advice.


Gregg has calibrated TVs for me in the past. 
I am planning to have him calibrate 2 sets for me sometime after March 1st. 
My dates can surely be moved to support Gregg having to make one trip to the Worcester area.

Scott


----------



## nathan_h

umr said:


> Thanks for the props. It is a shame most people never get the best out of their gear. It is unfortunate that people frequently underestimate what I can do to their audio. They assume that their auto calibration or manual calibration is close when it is almost always not. Most people who allow me to do both video and audio find the audio improvement to be greater than the video.


Agreed. 

In fact, that's why most (90%?) of the calibration you are doing for me, next week, is a full audio calibration with a Yamaha Aventage receiver driving Triad speakers, and a miniDSP for the dual Rythmik subs. 

(the other 10% is just a touch up on the same JVC projector you have calibrated twice before)


----------



## Cal68

umr said:


> Thanks for the props. It is a shame most people never get the best out of their gear. It is unfortunate that people frequently underestimate what I can do to their audio. They assume that their auto calibration or manual calibration is close when it is almost always not. Most people who allow me to do both video and audio find the audio improvement to be greater than the video.





nathan_h said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In fact, that's why most (90%?) of the calibration you are doing for me, next week, is a full audio calibration with a Yamaha Aventage receiver driving Triad speakers, and a miniDSP for the dual Rythmik subs.
> 
> (the other 10% is just a touch up on the same JVC projector you have calibrated twice before)



I too can attest to the terrific audio calibration that Jeff Meier can do on your system. Video calibration is only half of the picture (pun intended!) and a lot of people just use Audyssey to do a room EQ and assume that they have arrived at the best audio calibration for their room. Jeff can improve upon that by a mile. I'm a happy customer and plan to have him back sometime this spring since I have some new speakers I want him to work on!

Cal68


----------



## umr

Cal68 said:


> I too can attest to the terrific audio calibration that Jeff Meier can do on your system. Video calibration is only half of the picture (pun intended!) and a lot of people just use Audyssey to do a room EQ and assume that they have arrived at the best audio calibration for their room. Jeff can improve upon that by a mile. I'm a happy customer and plan to have him back sometime this spring since I have some new speakers I want him to work on!
> 
> Cal68


Thanks.


For those interested I will be available in these locations soon.


February: Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Texas


March: Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


----------



## Mike Garrett

umr said:


> Thanks for the props. It is a shame most people never get the best out of their gear. It is unfortunate that people frequently underestimate what I can do to their audio. *They assume that their auto calibration or manual calibration is close when it is almost always not.* Most people who allow me to do both video and audio find the audio improvement to be greater than the video.


What about someone running Dirac on their system?


----------



## HDTVAV

I am sure I am going to get a lot of **** for this - but here goes...

Does it pay to get my new 65" 4K LED TV calibrated if, in all honestly, I prefer the vivid setting (with minor adjustments) to and all other settings, especially THX?

I guess I like bright, over-saturated colors...


----------



## Mr Bob

The typical ISF calibration covers both night and day modes, and the day mode is similar to your tastes, where the pic is set up to be at its best during daytime viewing.

As long as the calibration is done at a light level that allows for linear color tracking - unlike the older CRTs, where the blue could never keep up with the red and green at the highest of overall light levels, so we always did calibrations at mid to low light levels to prevent the grays from turning salmon color and a few other interesting shades - it can be done. 

However you may need the calibration to be done at a mid light level, and take what you can get at your higher light levels. If the colors become non-linear at the higher light levels you will simply have to live with that, because that cannot be calibrated out. Calibrations have to be done with linear grays, whatever the light levels are, and that limits how high we can allow our light levels to be on your screen during a calibration. That said, the LGs in this thread wallop us into full tilt boogie on the light levels every time we go into servicing mode, and we calibrators simply have to work with that. Which of course is in your favor. Since you did not mention your brand, DK if that applies to you or not.

It's better to have your set calibrated at the mid light levels than not calibrated at all, even if you like the higher light levels and are willing to suffer non-linearities in your grayscale tracking because of them.

And who knows? You might actually like a fully calibrated set at substantial but not blue-white eye-searing whites, once you see the fidelity of the calibrated rendition afterwards, and how lifelike it looks. I am not a fan of a dim picture myself. Not a fan of a blaring one either, but I definitely like to see my picture fully and with no effort, and without having to squint. Out of box/factory THX is never my choice either. EVER.


b


----------



## HDTVAV

Mr Bob said:


> The typical ISF calibration covers both night and day modes, and the day mode is similar to your tastes, where the pic is set up to be at its best during daytime viewing.
> 
> As long as the calibration is done at a light level that allows for linear color tracking - unlike the older CRTs, where the blue could never keep up with the red and green at the highest of overall light levels, so we always did calibrations at mid to low light levels to prevent the grays from turning salmon color and a few other interesting shades - it can be done.
> 
> However you may need the calibration to be done at a mid light level, and take what you can get at your higher light levels. If the colors become non-linear at the higher light levels you will simply have to live with that, because that cannot be calibrated out. Calibrations have to be done with linear grays, whatever the light levels are, and that limits how high we can allow our light levels to be on your screen during a calibration. That said, the LGs in this thread wallop us into full tilt boogie on the light levels every time we go into servicing mode, and we calibrators simply have to work with that. Which of course is in your favor. Since you did not mention your brand, DK if that applies to you or not.
> 
> It's better to have your set calibrated at the mid light levels than not calibrated at all, even if you like the higher light levels and are willing to suffer non-linearities in your grayscale tracking because of them.
> 
> And who knows? You might actually like a fully calibrated set at substantial but not blue-white eye-searing whites, once you see the fidelity of the calibrated rendition afterwards, and how lifelike it looks. I am not a fan of a dim picture myself. Not a fan of a blaring one either, but I definitely like to see my picture fully and with no effort, and without having to squint. Out of box/factory THX is never my choice either. EVER.
> 
> 
> b


Thank you for the great, and gracious, answer!

The two TVs I am looking at are, oddly, the LG UB9800; and the Sony X930C/X940C that will be coming out in April...


----------



## umr

AV Science Sales 5 said:


> What about someone running Dirac on their system?


 
I have worked with Dirac on a Datasat unit. The customer and I greatly preferred my work to Dirac. I have found no automatic audio calibration system that is sufficient to deliver the performance audio equipment is capable of providing. Here is a blog post of mine on what I have found http://www.homecinemaguru.com/will-...on-lead-to-great-sound-or-even-optimal-sound/.


----------



## easyjacks

*Jeff Meier (UMR on AVS)*



umr said:


> I have worked with Dirac on a Datasat unit. The customer and I greatly preferred my work to Dirac. I have found no automatic audio calibration system that is sufficient to deliver the performance audio equipment is capable of providing. Here is a blog post of mine on what I have found http://www.homecinemaguru.com/will-...on-lead-to-great-sound-or-even-optimal-sound/.


Jeff Meier was at my home this weekend. He came and calibrated my Panasonic VT50 (first use was 6/2013) and my modest 2.1 sound system which consists of a Oppo 103, Yamaha RX-V475 receiver and Hsu bookshelf speakers paired with a Hsu VTF-3 sub. It's almost embarrassing how satisfied I was with my VT50 PRE-calibration, lol. After Jeff was done with getting the ISF day/night modes I felt like I had a completely different flat screen put on my wall. Flesh tones, whites, reds, blues and of course the infamous black levels were absolutely stunning with a very very near true to life color reproduction. It was such a stunning change that I didn't want to leave the house. I felt like I was in Foxoboro, MA at the AFC Championship game !! That's how good the picture is. Then for the night cap, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 was put on. That scene on the hill right when Voldermort commands all of them to "begin", stunning. There were details I've never seen before. Amazing. Having a VT50 performing at the level they are capable of is something to behold in the flat screen world. 

The sound. Jeff created a much more full and engaging sound experience. The subwoofer hits tighter and quicker, night and day from what it was. He went over settings in the Yamaha that frankly I had no clue were there nor how to work. He also tweaked the speaker placement which helped big time. I now am getting much more from my equipment than I ever thought.

Jeff is a true professional in every sense of the word. He explained the what, why and how with everything he did. Another thing that really got my attention was his common sense. Not only does he use his top of the line (and very expensive) equipment and tools, he uses his own eyes and ears. That is very important with calibration. Jeff takes what he does very seriously. In fact I believe he works on every bit of equipment as if it was his own. Jeff is a one of a kind and at the top of the heap. Can't thank Jeff enough for the incredible job he did. He has a very good website that can give you a lot of information on what he has to offer, accucalhd.com 

Jeff is "the man" !!

Lorence L
Lexus Technology Spec.
Fresno, CA


----------



## umr

easyjacks said:


> Jeff Meier was at my home this weekend. He came and calibrated my Panasonic VT50 (first use was 6/2013) and my modest 2.1 sound system which consists of a Oppo 103, Yamaha RX-V475 receiver and Hsu bookshelf speakers paired with a Hsu VTF-3 sub. It's almost embarrassing how satisfied I was with my VT50 PRE-calibration, lol. After Jeff was done with getting the ISF day/night modes I felt like I had a completely different flat screen put on my wall. Flesh tones, whites, reds, blues and of course the infamous black levels were absolutely stunning with a very very near true to life color reproduction. It was such a stunning change that I didn't want to leave the house. I felt like I was in Foxoboro, MA at the AFC Championship game !! That's how good the picture is. Then for the night cap, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 was put on. That scene on the hill right when Voldermort commands all of them to "begin", stunning. There were details I've never seen before. Amazing. Having a VT50 performing at the level they are capable of is something to behold in the flat screen world.
> 
> The sound. Jeff created a much more full and engaging sound experience. The subwoofer hits tighter and quicker, night and day from what it was. He went over settings in the Yamaha that frankly I had no clue were there nor how to work. He also tweaked the speaker placement which helped big time. I now am getting much more from my equipment than I ever thought.
> 
> Jeff is a true professional in every sense of the word. He explained the what, why and how with everything he did. Another thing that really got my attention was his common sense. Not only does he use his top of the line (and very expensive) equipment and tools, he uses his own eyes and ears. That is very important with calibration. Jeff takes what he does very seriously. In fact I believe he works on every bit of equipment as if it was his own. Jeff is a one of a kind and at the top of the heap. Can't thank Jeff enough for the incredible job he did. He has a very good website that can give you a lot of information on what he has to offer, accucalhd.com
> 
> Jeff is "the man" !!
> 
> Lorence L
> Lexus Technology Spec.
> Fresno, CA


Thanks for the support.


----------



## nathan_h

nathan_h said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In fact, that's why most (90%?) of the calibration you are doing for me, next week, is a full audio calibration with a Yamaha Aventage receiver driving Triad speakers, and a miniDSP for the dual Rythmik subs.
> 
> (the other 10% is just a touch up on the same JVC projector you have calibrated twice before)


Another successful calibration session with Jeff (@umr) of AccuCal. 

Bonus points for the additional recommendations/evaluation of the current state of my gear, what it is and how it is deployed -- and the fact that it's clear I actually get a better experience with optimized 5.1 than 7.1 in my space (size of room, location of seats, and types of speakers) meaning I can sell two of my Triad Silver OnWall surrounds (now posted in the classifieds).

It's very useful to get the education/explanation at each step of the process, rather than just "it's done" at the end (which is how some people approach it) -- though I am sure some of Jeff's clients just "leave him to it" rather than consider it a spectator sport which is ripe for frequent questions.


----------



## easyjacks

nathan_h said:


> Another successful calibration session with Jeff (@umr) of AccuCal.
> 
> Bonus points for the additional recommendations/evaluation of the current state of my gear, what it is and how it is deployed -- and the fact that it's clear I actually get a better experience with optimized 5.1 than 7.1 in my space (size of room, location of seats, and types of speakers) meaning I can sell two of my Triad Silver OnWall surrounds (now posted in the classifieds).
> 
> It's very useful to get the education/explanation at each step of the process, rather than just "it's done" at the end (which is how some people approach it) -- though I am sure some of Jeff's clients just "leave him to it" rather than consider it a spectator sport which is ripe for frequent questions.


And his PDF of pre and post calibration report he emails you, awesome


----------



## easyjacks

umr said:


> Thanks for the support.


I forgot to put my Oppo 103 on my list of equipment ! very important


----------



## easyjacks

dizzyscure1 said:


> I recently (2-3 months ago) had Jeff Meier come on down and work his magic both on the display and audio equipment listed below,
> 
> ~Panasonic 65VT50
> ~Oppo103
> ~Pioneer Elite SC-61
> ~Paradigm Cinema 400 (x3)
> ~Paradigm Cinema 200 (x2)
> ~SVS PC12-NDS (x2)
> ~Panamax MR4300
> 
> After Jeff finished up all the work the visuals are beyond what I had expected, I simply didn't think that anyone would be able to make the picture so true and ahh.. Perfect ! Honestly the picture is just too amazing, I catch myself re watching tons of movies LOL!
> 
> Jeff also suggested I allow him a jab at the audio...  I am sooo angry that i haven't been hearing his results before and I've put Jeff off this long sucked. When Jeff worked on the audio portions the results were so soooo much better than anything that Pioneers MCACC ever gave me, I seriously tweaked this system for maybe 12-14 months and it sounded like *CRAP* compared to what Jeff got.
> 
> Simply put Jeff Meier took what I thought was an awesome HT & Audio setup and transformed it into a complete new system. He will be the *ONLY* one who deals with my Home Theater & Audio. If your on the fence don't keep cheating yourself, call him or email him and line up a job, the best money you can spend is on Jeff tuning everything period! Thanks, Jeff
> 
> *W. Jeff Meier*
> http://www.accucalhd.com/
> http://www.homecinemaguru.com/- Blog


100% AGREE !! As an IMAX cinematographer put it, Jeff's (UMR) work is "singular".


----------



## HDTVAV

Any calibrators in Wisconsin?


----------



## umr

HDTVAV said:


> Any calibrators in Wisconsin?


I will be there in March.


----------



## trapper91304

I have a LG 65ub9500 and live in the Las Angele's area. I am looking to have it calibrated.


----------



## Rayjr

trapper91304 said:


> I have a LG 65ub9500 and live in the Las Angele's area. I am looking to have it calibrated.


You have a PM

RayJr


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockin

*Calibration*

Need Jeff Meier phone #.


Thankyou


----------



## nathan_h

Rockin said:


> Need Jeff Meier phone #.
> 
> 
> Thankyou


http://www.accucalhd.com

use the contact info and he'll call you


----------



## nashguy207

Any Calibrators in the Nashville,TN aera?


----------



## umr

nashguy207 said:


> Any Calibrators in the Nashville,TN aera?



I have availability in your area in April. Please go to my website for more information www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Clearly Resolved (Doug Weil) March Tour Dates*

I've now finalized my March tour schedule, which will include Texas, Oklahoma, eastern Kansas, Kansas City area, and Nebraska. 

Those dates are:

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, March 4-6

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, March 6-7

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, March 7-9

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, March 9-11

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Thursday, March 12

*Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, March 13-16

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas: Sunday, March 15

If you're interested in learning more about my services or in booking an appointment, you can contact me via AVS private message, or eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## BAdz

Anyone in the Albany NY area? I've got a Samsung PN60F8500 I'd like to get calibrated.


----------



## umr

I can take a few more people for video/audio calibration or home theater design in March at any of the following locations. 


Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


----------



## skypop

umr said:


> I can take a few more people for video/audio calibration or home theater design in March at any of the following locations.
> 
> 
> Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


I am interested in using your services. I have A Projector setup,Sony 40es. i'm on Long Island N.Y. send me A PM with any info or pricing please,Thanks.


----------



## umr

skypop said:


> I am interested in using your services. I have A Projector setup,Sony 40es. i'm on Long Island N.Y. send me A PM with any info or pricing please,Thanks.



PM sent. Information on my services is available at www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## crapel413

umr said:


> I can take a few more people for video/audio calibration or home theater design in March at any of the following locations.
> 
> 
> Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


I would like a quote on audio/video calibration. I'm located about 35 miles north of detroit.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## umr

crapel413 said:


> I would like a quote on audio/video calibration. I'm located about 35 miles north of detroit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


You can get a quote on my website here http://www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote-form/.


----------



## jdoostil

I am planning on visiting Southeast Florida (specifically West Palm Beach) in the near future if anyone is interested in having their display or home theater room calibrated. Feel free to email me if you are interested!


----------



## meta22ica240

I'm interested in having a calibration done on my LG 60pb6900. I am located near Harrisburg, PA. Who's out there?


----------



## Chad B

meta22ica240 said:


> I'm interested in having a calibration done on my LG 60pb6900. I am located near Harrisburg, PA. Who's out there?



I pass through every 2-3 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## steveko23

I had Chad B out to my place this past Friday. He did the full ISF workup on my Sony HW40ES and the quick on my Vision m801-a3. Wow! What a great guy, he spent the time explaining everything and answered all my questions in easy (for me) to understand terms. I went into the calibration with no real expectations, I just figured if I was going to be spending that kind of money on a display I might as well make it look as nice as it can. The Vizio I had found some random calibration setting on this forum of another members calibration, wow those settings were SOOOOO bad. The tv looks completely different now. It's essentially a band new tv now I'm not exactly sure how to explain the differences and wish I had taken some pictures, but wow the picture looks amazing now. Not that it looked bad before, but now that things are "correct" the picture is stunning. The tv is in a super bright environment and he was able to basically double the light output so I'm sure that's helping a lot, but the colors are just so real now compared to their previous settings. The Sony was a neat learning experience for me. It was really cool to see all his test patterns and see how tiny changes in settings would make drastic changes in the pattern. All in all he spent a good 5 hours working on the projector, he just wouldn't give up until he's squeezed every bit of performance out of it. Everything is so much sharper, he was able to bump up the brightness a little (though it's already pretty bright) and made some nice improvements to color. Again I wish I'd taken some pictures, I thought about it, but then just didn't prior to the setup. But Chad B is absolutely a professional and worth every penny to have your unit properly configured. Without a doubt I'll have him back out for any new display's I get in the future.
One of the most telling comments I can make is I asked my wife if she noticed any difference post calibration and she mentioned on the show Heart of Dixie (that's she's been watching for years) she just noticed one of the main actresses teeth were yellow. She said she never noticed before, but the first time watching post calibration that's the first thing she noticed was that she could tell where her top 4 teeth had been whitened and the rest were yellow. So I'd say definitely a visible improvement!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

steveko23 said:


> The Vizio I had found some random calibration setting on this forum of another members calibration, wow those settings were SOOOOO bad. The tv looks completely different now. It's essentially a band new tv now I'm not exactly sure how to explain the differences and wish I had taken some pictures, but wow the picture looks amazing now.



This is why I never post calibration settings online. Decisions made for one television isn't for another. I can't count how many calibrations I've done for people who have taken shared online settings and felt saddened by the results. Then we'll look at it together and realize how they don't work for that TV in the room's conditions and with the viewer's habits. It's good that Chad was able to help you out!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

For Canadians seeking calibrations, I'm focusing on Southern Ontario for the next little while.


Ontario THX/ISF Video Calibrations


Now booking for THX/ISF Calibrations from *Windsor*, *London*, *Brantford*, *Hamilton*, *Milton*, *Greater Toronto Area*, *Whitby/Ajax*, and communities off of the *401/403/QEW* corridors.


I'm taking reservations for *Kingston *to *Ottawa *to *Montreal *for July 2015.


My services and contact information can be found at www.thehighestfidelity.com. The new website is almost done. In fact I'm working on it right now 


You can contact me by phone or click on my name in my signature below for email.


----------



## CAVX

My name is Mark Techer and my user name on AVS is cavx. I've been calibrating since 2008 and recently achieved my ISF level II certification. 

I live in Brisbane, Australia and service the south east coast of Queensland from the Gold Coast up to the Sunshine Coast. I will also travel out to Toowoomba if required and may travel to the northern end of New South Wales. 

You can contact me by email at [email protected]

I can calibrate Plasma, LCD TVs and specialize in Projectors.


----------



## jime7372

jdoostil said:


> I am planning on visiting Southeast Florida (specifically West Palm Beach) in the near future if anyone is interested in having their display or home theater room calibrated. Feel free to email me if you are interested!


If you are coming to West Palm Beach, you will be pretty close to Miami. I have an LG 65UB9800 display that I need to calibrate. Is it possible for you to come all the way down to Miami?


----------



## jime7372

I need somebody in Miami to calibrate my LG65UB9800.


----------



## jdoostil

jime7372 said:


> If you are coming to West Palm Beach, you will be pretty close to Miami. I have an LG 65UB9800 display that I need to calibrate. Is it possible for you to come all the way down to Miami?


Hey jime7372, 

We can work something out. Feel free to email me to discuss further. 

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## schefk

*Any calibrators in Orange County NY area?*

Hey, are there any calibrators in the Orange County NY area? I'm trying to get my panasonic vt 60 calibrated.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to Portland Oregon and surrounding areas for a week at the end of March. I would love to do some calibrations on all gear while there, and especially schmooze with fellow CRT RPTV and front projection afficianados. 

b


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in April.


Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas


Please contact me through my website at www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

*Display Calibration*

AVCAS Inc
Audio Visual Color and Solutions

Providing calibration and consulting services for all types of home theater video and video devices. 


Serving the New York area. (Suffolk & Nassau county, NYC, NJ, CT)


For more information our website below.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

AVCAS Inc said:


> AVCAS Inc
> Audio Visual Color and Solutions
> 
> Providing calibration and consulting services for all types of home theater video and video devices.
> 
> 
> Serving the New York area. (Suffolk & Nassau county, NYC, NJ, CT)
> 
> 
> For more information, PM me.
> 
> Dan Repperger
> ISF Level II Certified
> EAVA Certified
> Crestron DMC-4K Designer


----------



## AVCAS Inc

schefk said:


> Hey, are there any calibrators in the Orange County NY area? I'm trying to get my panasonic vt 60 calibrated.


Where in Orange County do you live?


----------



## AlRiqueno

Any ISF certified calibration techs available in Las Vegas? Message me if so, looking to calibrate a Sony x850B 65". Pm me.


----------



## tapsilog

AVCAS Inc said:


> AVCAS Inc said:
> 
> 
> 
> AVCAS Inc
> Audio Visual Color and Solutions
> 
> Providing calibration and consulting services for all types of home theater video and video devices.
> 
> 
> Serving the New York area. (Suffolk & Nassau county, NYC, NJ, CT)
> 
> 
> For more information, PM me.
> 
> Dan Repperger
> ISF Level II Certified
> EAVA Certified
> Crestron DMC-4K Designer
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you charge to get my panny 60vt60 calibrate?
Click to expand...


----------



## AVCAS Inc

tapsilog said:


> AVCAS Inc said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you charge to get my panny 60vt60 calibrate?
> 
> 
> 
> Message sent.
Click to expand...


----------



## tapsilog

AVCAS Inc said:


> tapsilog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message sent.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get any message.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVCAS Inc

tapsilog said:


> AVCAS Inc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get any message.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Contact me at [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## AVCAS Inc

AVCAS Inc said:


> tapsilog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Contact me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Pricing and additional information can also be found on my website.
> www.avcolorsolutions.com
Click to expand...


----------



## ERuiz

Calling all reputable calibrators in the Orlando, Florida area... I have a LG 65UB9200... PM me please for further info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paud

*me too.*



AlRiqueno said:


> Any ISF certified calibration techs available in Las Vegas? Message me if so, looking to calibrate a Sony x850B 65". Pm me.


I am also in 'Vegas. want to calibrate Samsung pf 60 inch 8500, and older Pioneer ELITE 50 inch.


----------



## Chad B

AlRiqueno said:


> Any ISF certified calibration techs available in Las Vegas? Message me if so, looking to calibrate a Sony x850B 65". Pm me.





paud said:


> I am also in 'Vegas. want to calibrate Samsung pf 60 inch 8500, and older Pioneer ELITE 50 inch.


I have a customer waiting for me in Vegas. If he and both of you want to schedule something in a month, I'd love to make the trip. 

Please see HDTVbyChadB.com for more information.


----------



## Mr Bob

I am contemplating being in Vegas April 17-19, can arrive a day early or stay a day later if you have not selected your calibrator yet. But Chad is good and he is on your radar too, and I respect that he did respond here first. Enjoy your stay, Chad!



b


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Clearly Resolved Dates Announced for Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago & Detroit*

I've now finalized calibration tour dates for central Iowa, Rochester, Minneapolis-St. Paul, Madison and Milwaukee, Chicago, Detroit and central Illinois.

*April*

*Central Iowa* area: Tuesday, April 7

*Rochester, MN* area: Wednesday, April 8

*Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Thursday-Saturday, April 9-11

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* area: Sunday-Monday, April 12-13

*Chicago, IL* area: Tuesday-Wednesday, April 14-15

*Detroit, MI* area: Thursday-Saturday, April 16-18

*Central IL* area: Sunday, April 19


In addition, I have a few remaining openings on my TX-OK-KS tour, which begins later this week. 

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, March 6-7

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Monday, March 7-9

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, March 9-11

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Thursday, March 12

*Eastern Kansas/Kansas City* area: Friday-Monday, March 13-16

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas: Sunday, March 15

If you're interested in learning more about my services or in booking an appointment, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## MikeinVegas

*I'm in Vegas also*



Chad B said:


> I have a customer waiting for me in Vegas. If he and both of you want to schedule something in a month, I'd love to make the trip.
> 
> Please see HDTVbyChadB.com for more information.



I live in Las Vegas and I'm hoping that the customer waiting on Chad is me. I'm looking for audio and video calibration of my system. Let's talk and make this happen.


I've also seen a couple other Vegas guys on here...TWEAKinWA....loboblast....AlRiqueno....Paud......who have been here recently looking for calibrations. If they read this, maybe they can get in on his services.


----------



## Iraschwips

*Calibrators in Central New Jersey?*

I was wondering if anyone could recommend an ISF/THX calibrator in Central New Jersey? I have a plasma display I would be interested in properly calibrating (Panasonic 65ZT60).


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Iraschwips said:


> I was wondering if anyone could recommend an ISF/THX calibrator in Central New Jersey? I have a plasma display I would be interested in properly calibrating (Panasonic 65ZT60).


Where in New Jersey are you located?


----------



## Iraschwips

Specifically I'm in Freehold, NJ.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Iraschwips said:


> Specifically I'm in Freehold, NJ.


I go to Freehold, NJ...... Send me a email.

[email protected]

www.avcolorsolutions.com


Dan


----------



## Chad B

MikeinVegas said:


> I live in Las Vegas and I'm hoping that the customer waiting on Chad is me. I'm looking for audio and video calibration of my system. Let's talk and make this happen.
> 
> 
> I've also seen a couple other Vegas guys on here...TWEAKinWA....loboblast....AlRiqueno....Paud......who have been here recently looking for calibrations. If they read this, maybe they can get in on his services.



Yes Mike, still waiting to hear from others. If one more person gets on board we can do this around April 10-12.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## MikeinVegas

paud said:


> I am also in 'Vegas. want to calibrate Samsung pf 60 inch 8500, and older Pioneer ELITE 50 inch.


Hey Paud....Chad B can come to Vegas and calibrate our stuff during April 10-12. If interested please contact Chad.


My wife will be out of town then and I want to surprise her when she gets back. I'd HATE to miss out just because no one else wants in on this opportunity.


----------



## MikeinVegas

AlRiqueno said:


> Any ISF certified calibration techs available in Las Vegas? Message me if so, looking to calibrate a Sony x850B 65". Pm me.


Hey there....
Chad B can come to Vegas and calibrate our stuff during April 10-12. If interested please contact Chad.


My wife will be out of town then and I want to surprise her when she gets back. I'd HATE to miss out just because no one else wants in on this opportunity.


----------



## DMB1108

glenned said:


> I provide calibration services in L.A. and Orange County. I'm the in-house calibrationist for the high end HT store and custom installer, Digital Ear, in Tustin, CA.
> 
> 
> I specialize in digital displays: Plasma/LCD, Rear Projection, and Front Projection. I am experienced in setting the Primaries and Secondaries on those few displays that currently allow this level of depth in calibration.
> 
> 
> I use the Progressive Labs MicroSpec (a state of the art spectroradiometer), the Progressive Labs CA-6X colorimeter, and the Gretag Macbeth Eye-One Pro spectroradiometer. They allow me to include the screen in the calibration chain when setting Front Projectors. I use the Accupel HDG 3000 signal generator, and a variety of test patterns on disk.
> 
> 
> Glenn Zink, ISF


Glenn,

Do you calibrate the LG 55EC9300? I'm located in Hollywood.

Best,

David


----------



## D6500Ken

DMB1108 said:


> Do you calibrate the LG 55EC9300? I'm located in Hollywood.


David Abrams lives right there in Burbank.

www.avical.com


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Adding Colorado Dates - March 13-15*

There's been some changes/additions to my March travel schedule due to some logistics issues with a dealer I work for in KC.

As a result, I'm adding the Denver and Colorado Springs area to my March schedule, specifically for this coming weekend of March 13-15 (Friday through Sunday).

I will still be available in KC, from Tuesday, March 17.

If you're interested in booking with me while I'm available in either Colorado or KC, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## vantage78

Hi all. Looking for a ISF calibrator recommendation for a VIZIO P702ui-B3 in Houston. Thanks!


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in May for audio and video calibration services.


Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


Please go to my website at www.accucalhd.com for more information on my services or to signup.


----------



## cprawks

Any ISF/THX calibrator in Southern California? I have a Vizio P602ui-B3.


----------



## Rayjr

cprawks said:


> Any ISF/THX calibrator in Southern California? I have a Vizio P602ui-B3.


You have a PM.

RayJr


----------



## vincez28

JohnnyG said:


> Calibrating in the Greater Toronto Area since 2000. My equipment includes ColorFacts 6.0 and a Sencore VP300 HDTV test pattern generator.
> 
> I owned my own A/V store for over 5 years and used to calibrate every set I sold, as well as providing for-hire calibrations on most weekends, so I have plenty of experience under my belt.


Hey JohhnyG m looking to calibrate my Samsung 65"(UN65H7150) tv, I live in Brampton not sure if u still do it. 


thanks,
Vince


----------



## umr

I have a couple of openings in my Dallas Texas schedule on April 11th & 12th for anyone interested in my audio or video calibration services. You can signup on my website at http://www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote-form/.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

vincez28 said:


> Hey JohhnyG m looking to calibrate my Samsung 65"(UN65H7150) tv, I live in Brampton not sure if u still do it. Thanks, Vince



Hi Vince. I don't think JohnnyG does much anymore. I haven't heard of his whereabouts in years. Message sent.


For those in Ontario, I'm regularly touring the triangle of highways from Windsor to Kingston, up to about Barrie. PM me for details or use my contact information below. For outside of these regions, please contact me directly regarding travel dates.


Tour of Kingston-Ottawa-Montreal-Quebec City in July. Given the sporadic population between these regions and the great distances, please contact early to secure spaces and so the tour can be finalized, prior to July.


----------



## jh87

Chad B said:


> I have a customer waiting for me in Vegas. If he and both of you want to schedule something in a month, I'd love to make the trip.
> 
> Please see HDTVbyChadB.com for more information.


any chance to SoCal?


----------



## Chad B

jh87 said:


> any chance to SoCal?


Not on this trip, but I do have someone else there waiting so maybe we can set something up. What would you like done?


----------



## jdoostil

Hello everyone!

I am planning on a short Florida tour. Along the way I will be hitting Lakeland, Orlando, Gainesville, and Jacksonville. Tallahassee is also a possibility. If anyone is interested send me an email @[email protected] Thanks!

http://www.imagingscience.com/dealerpage.php?id=9773


----------



## dagsmcd

*Connecticut*

Anyone going to be in Connecticut this Sprint/Summer? Hoping one of you will be able to swing by the New Haven area and calibrate my Samsung 64f8500 please. Many thanks.


----------



## Chad B

dagsmcd said:


> Anyone going to be in Connecticut this Sprint/Summer? Hoping one of you will be able to swing by the New Haven area and calibrate my Samsung 64f8500 please. Many thanks.


I will be later this month, around the 23-27th. I'd be glad to do it. HDTVbyChadB.com/contact to schedule.

Chad


----------



## AVCAS Inc

dagsmcd said:


> Anyone going to be in Connecticut this Sprint/Summer? Hoping one of you will be able to swing by the New Haven area and calibrate my Samsung 64f8500 please. Many thanks.


I am based out of NY and regularly serve New Haven, CT..... Contact me to discuss pricing and scheduling....


----------



## AVCAS Inc

tapsilog said:


> AVCAS Inc said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you charge to get my panny 60vt60 calibrate?
> 
> 
> 
> I received your PM..... Contact me.... [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Iraschwips said:


> Specifically I'm in Freehold, NJ.


Did you find anyone to calibrate your Panasonic 65ZT60?


----------



## Iraschwips

Yes, I had Gregg Loewen from Lion Av do my calibration. He did a great job and was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Iraschwips said:


> Yes, I had Gregg Loewen from Lion Av do my calibration. He did a great job and was a pleasure to deal with.


Ok.... Thank you for the reply.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Appointments Available for Twin Cities, Chicago, Detroit*

I have a few remaining openings on my upcoming Upper Midwest tour, including: 

* for *Minneapolis/St. Paul*, either an afternoon or evening appointment this *Friday (April 10)*; 

* for *Chicago*, either an afternoon or evening appointment on *Tuesday, April 14*; and 

* for *Detroit*, either an afternoon or evening appointment on *Friday, April 17*.

If you're interested in booking an appointment with me during any of these available dates/times, you can contact me via phone (314-226-1705) or via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## D-Nice

Greetings,


I have an opening this weekend in SoCal due to a late cancelation. I also have one opening in the Phoenix area on Monday. If you are interested in booking an appointment, please PM me..


----------



## mannt88

I'm interested in having a calibration done on my Samsung UN65JS9500. I am located in the Hampton road Virginia area, Can someone please recommend me a good calibrator.



Name: Cliff

Portsmouth, Virginia


----------



## valkenaar

Looking for a Santa Clara, CA (Bay Area) plasma calibration (P60ST60). I've talked to some calibrators but I'm looking for references. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bob

Give me a call -

b


----------



## bweissman

Now that we have this decade-old thread, has anyone compiled a master list of calibrators by location?


----------



## turbe

bweissman said:


> Now that we have this decade-old thread, has anyone compiled a master list of calibrators by location?


Here is a List (Post #2 by State/Region).


.


----------



## Rayjr

bweissman said:


> Now that we have this decade-old thread, has anyone compiled a master list of calibrators by location?



*THX Certified Video Calibrators*

Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## bweissman

Thanks, guys.


----------



## umr

turbe said:


> Here is a List (Post #2 by State/Region).
> 
> 
> .



That list does not show where I go under each state. I go to all states. My current travel list is here http://www.accucalhd.com/locations/.




I will be in these states in June – Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas


----------



## shinepushpan

Looking for calibrating my JS9500. I am located in West Suburb of Chicago. Any ISF calibraters here?


----------



## dangled

*ISF/THX Certified: Bay Area, California*

Greetings,

My name is Robert Heron (dangled) and I cover the greater Bay Area in Northern California.

Area covered includes: San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose, Pleasanton, Marin, ...just about anywhere within a ~90 minute drive from San Leandro.

My certifications include ISF and THX.

My calibration gear includes support for most display types (LCD, OLED, PDP, projection) and video formats up to 4K/4K UHD.

The best way to contact me is via my website:
www.heronfidelity.com/contact

Or, email me directly at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## shinepushpan

shinepushpan said:


> Looking for calibrating my JS9500. I am located in West Suburb of Chicago. Any ISF calibraters here?


Any one?


----------



## DroptheRemote

shinepushpan said:


> Any one?


PM sent.


----------



## valkenaar

dangled said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Robert Heron (dangled) and I cover the greater Bay Area in Northern California.
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to contact me is via my website:
> 
> www.heronfidelity.com/contact
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The Contact page doesn't load on my iPhone. :-(

I'm in Santa Clara with an ST60 plasma. Any experience with the Panny's?

I'm interested in your rates and availability.

Has anyone used Robert for calibration and can comment on his work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMC84

valkenaar said:


> Looking for a Santa Clara, CA (Bay Area) plasma calibration (P60ST60). I've talked to some calibrators but I'm looking for references.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I had Robert Busch do my calibration on my Samsung JS9500. He really knows his stuff and he'll show you every step of the calibration. It was a nice learning experience. I suggest calling him up. He's very connected as well, knows a ton of guys in the industry and has done work for some impressive companies. He charged me $525 due to traveling to the Sacramento area. But he's based out of Santa Rosa and I think he does it for $450. 

it was well worth the money. Check out his website at http://www.buschhometheater.com/

His phone number is 707-573-9170

He's very responsive and he'll call you a day or two after to make sure you're still happy. I couldn't recommend him enough.


----------



## jgcruz07

I have a sharp LC-70UD27U that I would like calibrated. Any recommendations in So Cal? The Inland Empire Area?


----------



## Rayjr

jgcruz07 said:


> I have a sharp LC-70UD27U that I would like calibrated. Any recommendations in So Cal? The Inland Empire Area?


You have a PM


----------



## dangled

valkenaar said:


> The Contact page doesn't load on my iPhone. :-(
> 
> I'm in Santa Clara with an ST60 plasma. Any experience with the Panny's?
> 
> I'm interested in your rates and availability.
> 
> Has anyone used Robert for calibration and can comment on his work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can reach me at [email protected]

I've worked on all of the Panasonic 60-series plasmas (ST/VT/ZT) - very nice plasmas to work on!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## jsil

Hi dangled,

Can you pm me your rates for video and audio calibration thanks.


----------



## D6500Ken

*Re: Calibration*



shinepushpan said:


> Looking for calibrating my JS9500. I am located in West Suburb of Chicago. Any ISF calibraters here?


I cover the entire Chicago area, and come up every two to three weeks. 

Let me know how I may be of service. 

Regards,

Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## BuckshotX5

I am looking for somebody to calibrate in Traverse City MI. I will need the works, audio and video.


----------



## dbruins

Looking for calibration in Las Vegas for a JVC DLA-X700R projector.

If anyone wants to come out for a vacation, I have 2 guest rooms and you're welcome to crash here!


----------



## chrisnack

Hello! I'm looking for some calibration assistance with my W1070 on a 92" screen, would be curious in some audio calibration as well potentially.

Located in Madison, WI

Thanks!


----------



## Chad B

chrisnack said:


> Hello! I'm looking for some calibration assistance with my W1070 on a 92" screen, would be curious in some audio calibration as well potentially.
> 
> Located in Madison, WI
> 
> Thanks!


I could do that for you. I'll be passing through in a month or so.


----------



## Tonka24

Hi-

Looking for calibration on 78"Hu9000 and a ZT60. 

Twin Cities, MN

Thanks!


----------



## Tonka24

Hi-

Looking for calibration on 78"Hu9000 and a ZT60. 

Twin Cities, MN

Thanks!


----------



## D6500Ken

Tonka24 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Looking for calibration on 78"Hu9000 and a ZT60.
> 
> Twin Cities, MN
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## umr

Tonka24 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Looking for calibration on 78"Hu9000 and a ZT60.
> 
> Twin Cities, MN
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## Tonka24

D6500Ken said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb


Replied


----------



## Tonka24

umr said:


> PM Sent.


Replied


----------



## umr

Tonka24 said:


> Replyed



I did not receive your PM reply. Please go to my website www.accucalhd.com to communicate.


Thanks.


----------



## Tonka24

umr said:


> I did not receive your PM reply. Please go to my website www.accucalhd.com to communicate.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry guys, not sure what happened. I will contact you both through your sites.

Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Clearly Resolved Tour Schedule - Midwest, Southeast & Colorado*

I've put together my touring schedule through the summer months, and am including the details below:

*June 2015*

*Central IL* area: Monday, June 22

*Chicago, IL* area: Tuesday-Saturday, June 23-27

*July 2015*

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, July 8-9

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, July 10-11

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Sunday, July 11-12

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Tuesday, July 13-14

*Oklahoma City, OK* area: Wednesday, July 15

*Denver/Colorado Springs, CO* areas: Thursday-Friday, July 16-17

*Kansas City, MO* area: Saturday & Monday, July18 and 20

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE* areas: Sunday, July 19

*August 2015 *

*Tennessee* (TBD)
*North Carolina* (TBD)
*South Carolina* (TBD)
*Georgia* (TBD)
*Alabama* (TBD)
*Mississippi* (TBD)

*September 2015*

*Iowa* (TBD)
*Minnesota* (TBD)
*Wisconsin* (TBD)
*Chicago Area* (TBD)
*Michigan* (TBD)

If you're interested in learning more about my services or in booking an appointment, you can contact me via eMail (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com) or by phone (314-226-1705).


----------



## umr

My upcoming tour schedule for audio and video calibration are as follows.




*September* – Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin
*October* – Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas

Please go to my website for more details on my services along with client reviews and contact information at www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## jsil

When will you be in SF bay area. So I can put money aside for the calibration.


----------



## umr

jsil said:


> When will you be in SF bay area. So I can put money aside for the calibration.



I will be there in January.


----------



## zan12uk

looking for someone in los angeles area to calibrate my LG 65EG9600 4k OLED

hopefully i can find some recommendations here

many thanks


alex


----------



## Rayjr

zan12uk said:


> looking for someone in los angeles area to calibrate my LG 65EG9600 4k OLED
> 
> hopefully i can find some recommendations here
> 
> many thanks
> 
> 
> alex


You have a PM


RayJr


----------



## Chad B

I have openings in the Houston, Louisiana, and Pensacola regions Sunday and Monday June 13 and 14th. Please see hdtvbychadb.com for more information on my calibration services and to schedule.


----------



## D-Nice

zan12uk said:


> looking for someone in los angeles area to calibrate my LG 65EG9600 4k OLED
> 
> hopefully i can find some recommendations here
> 
> many thanks
> 
> 
> alex


PM Sent


----------



## clipper57

D-Nice said:


> PM Sent


D-nice pm sent


----------



## clipper57

D-Nice said:


> PM Sent


D-nice when do you plan to be back in orange county,ca.looking for tune-up on my kuro and zt-60


----------



## cpmcmah

Chad B said:


> I have openings in the Houston, Louisiana, and Pensacola regions Sunday and Monday June 13 and 14th. Please see hdtvbychadb.com for more information on my calibration services and to schedule.


Just my luck. I need someone in Pensacola and I'm a day or two late figuring the site out.

If you're still in town.....


----------



## Chad B

cpmcmah said:


> Just my luck. I need someone in Pensacola and I'm a day or two late figuring the site out.
> 
> If you're still in town.....


I'm in Tallahassee now so it would mean some extra driving, but let me know what you'd like done and I'll see if I can do it Thursday night or Friday.


----------



## D6500Ken

I will be flying to Denver for the 4th of July weekend, and staying through the 15th. If you are interested in a top-notch audio tuning or video calibration, send an e-mail to D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com or call the number below.


Ken Whitcomb

317-696-5174


----------



## jdoostil

Tonka24 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Looking for calibration on 78"Hu9000 and a ZT60.
> 
> Twin Cities, MN
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent!


----------



## tapsilog

looking for calibration fot my 60VT60,NYC queens. pls PM me if how much for the price.

i only want 1 input, and ISF night. thats all. please give me a better price. thanks.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

tapsilog said:


> looking for calibration fot my 60VT60,NYC queens. pls PM me if how much for the price.
> 
> i only want 1 input, and ISF night. thats all. please give me a better price. thanks.



For a quote, either send me a PM or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## umr

tapsilog said:


> looking for calibration fot my 60VT60,NYC queens. pls PM me if how much for the price.
> 
> i only want 1 input, and ISF night. thats all. please give me a better price. thanks.


I will be in your area in September. Please go to my website for more information www.accucalhd.com. You can also contact me from there. I highly recommend my audio service if you have a surround system. You should read my client reviews www.accucalhd.com/reviews. Assuming you will get similar results from everyone is a mistake as well.


----------



## asharma

*Need a calibration in Nova Scotia, canada*

Hey folks,

Does anyone know anyone who can do an ISF quality calibration in Nova Scotia Canada. I have a JVC x500 now and a buddy of mine may want his Epson 10000 done in the fall timeframe. Thanks


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! ISF Experts


----------



## umr

asharma said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Does anyone know anyone who can do an ISF quality calibration in Nova Scotia Canada. I have a JVC x500 now and a buddy of mine may want his Epson 10000 done in the fall timeframe. Thanks


Many people ship me their projectors to calibrate.


----------



## asharma

umr said:


> Many people ship me their projectors to calibrate.



thanks, probably not cost effective, minimum $200 to ship from Canada one way...


----------



## Mr Bob

Understood, too bad because today's fixed pixel displays don't need to be set up critically on their image structure, like in the old days of CRT. Having Jeff do it and send it back to you takes care of it, unless your screen produces a different color tonality than his. You may have to send him your screen also, then it's taken care of.

It's really hard for an American calibrator to go up to Canada and do calibration work there. Your border patrol is a lot more stringent than ours is. If they find we are going up there for calibration work, they get stopped dead at the border, as it would be taking money out of the pockets of Canadians. 

Guess how I found all that out?...



b

PS - Try Michael Chen, I believe he's in Calgary. He's one of the founders of the THX calibration.


----------



## umr

Mr Bob said:


> ..Having Jeff do it and send it back to you takes care of it, unless your screen produces a different color tonality than his. You may have to send him your screen also, then it's taken care of.....



I have screen material samples for a variety of screens and can obtain more if needed. My client satisfaction with this has been 100%.


----------



## Mr Bob

Jeff will get it done.



b


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hi Asharma - PM sent


----------



## Sw0rdm3n

Looking for calibration for my LG 55EC9300 OLED

Also calibration for my Korean monitor(not home atm, dont have name or model)

Chicago,IL(Darien,IL)


----------



## umr

Sw0rdm3n said:


> Looking for calibration for my LG 55EC9300 OLED
> 
> Also calibration for my Korean monitor(not home atm, dont have name or model)
> 
> Chicago,IL(Darien,IL)



I will be in your area in September. I also offer audio calibration services to improve the whole home theater experience. Please go to my website at www.accucalhd.com for more information about me. You can also contact me from there.


----------



## jdoostil

Hello Florida residents, 

I am scheduling a trip from St. Petersburg to Jacksonville in the near future and am looking to fill 1 appointment for video calibration. Dates are flexible, so if you are in Orlando, Gainesville, Ocala, St Augustine, etc let me know and I will get you scheduled. 

Thanks!


----------



## jdoostil

Hello Florida residents, 

I am scheduling a trip from St. Petersburg to Jacksonville in the near future and am looking to fill 1 appointment for video calibration. Dates are flexible, so if you are in Orlando, Gainesville, Ocala, St Augustine, etc let me know and I will get you scheduled. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bob

I am going to be in Vegas August 23, at this point leaving again late the 25th. I would be glad to do a calibration or 2 while there and am free to extend my visit if needed.

I specialize in CRT technology - direct view, front projection and rear projection (self-contained CRT RPTV) - and also calibrate flat panels and other projection modalities like DLP (single and triple chip), LCOS, SXRD, D-ILA and Light Valve.

Double stacked CRT projectors are very powerful and deliver some of the finest contrast ratios available, far surpassing the contrast ratios of most of today's backlit and lamp driven devices. See the Screenshot War!!!!!!!! thread for examples.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/16-crt-projectors/900831-screenshot-war-184.html

Only OLED surpasses CRT in contrast ratio, but to date OLED is still in its infancy for production models and AFAIK is limited to flat panels and head visors. Nothing I know of surpasses a CRT double stack in projected contrast ratio. Except of course a CRT triple stack (which yes, has been done!). 

Multi-CRT projection (Barco) is used in the Portland OR Planetarium at OMSI (Oregon Museum of Science and Industry). Nothing beats it for showing stars and constellations against crystal clear black night sky. This translates to completely/faithfully captured shadow detail and spaciousness, in home theaters.


I want to see CRT continue to remain in service for what it can do and kept alive indefinitely, rather than simply replaced as a matter of course by profit motivated integrators who want to come in and say "Out with the old and in with the new" and sell their owners all new equipment. CRT tech is like tube audio - it is deep and pure and lasting forever. It shows no signs of letting up on that longevity. And its HD has depth and palpability that many of the fixed pixel devices out there today can only dream of.

My job is to bring out the best in your modality, whichever one it is. Including fine tuning your audio system to silky smooth performance. Audio is half the battle in home theater and should not be left to chance.

Mr Bob
ISF Level II Certified


----------



## umr

I will be traveling east in September to Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia and Wisconsin. Please contact me at www.accucalhd.com if you want to use my high quality audio or video services. Many client reviews can be found here http://www.accucalhd.com/reviews/. 


My equipment is very high quality and includes customizations only available from me. I am a degreed engineer with a lot of experience with video and audio. My clients include consumers, home theater installers, film professionals, music professionals and commercial applications.  Some of my clients are members of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, Emmy award winners and others have been involved in Grammy award winning performances.


----------



## Cal68

umr said:


> I will be traveling east in September to Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia and Wisconsin. Please contact me at www.accucalhd.com if you want to use my high quality audio or video services. Many client reviews can be found here http://www.accucalhd.com/reviews/.
> 
> 
> My equipment is very high quality and includes customizations only available from me. I am a degreed engineer with a lot of experience with video and audio. My clients include consumers, home theater installers, film professionals, music professionals and commercial applications. Some of my clients are members of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, Emmy award winners and others have been involved in Grammy award winning performances.


Jeff Meier has been calibrating my home theaters every time I get new equipment for the past 5 years or so, and I unreservedly give him the highest possible recommendation. Both my audio and video quality are dramatically improved after he has completed his calibrations. You will not be disappointed after he is done. Do not hesitate to contact him if your system needs calibrating.


Cal68


----------



## umr

Cal68 said:


> Jeff Meier has been calibrating my home theaters every time I get new equipment for the past 5 years or so, and I unreservedly give him the highest possible recommendation. Both my audio and video quality are dramatically improved after he has completed his calibrations. You will not be disappointed after he is done. Do not hesitate to contact him if your system needs calibrating.
> 
> 
> Cal68



Thanks for such kind words.


----------



## mcs2000si

Had Jeff out to my new home in April to calibrate the family room with a 5.1 setup and was amazed with his work. The basement theater is ahead of schedule and I have him set up to come take care of my 7.2 system in the theater. Besides great calibration I used his consulting services and he helped save me a good deal of money with equipment. He is a class act and both my wife and I enjoyed his company. Looking forward to seeing you in September when you come back to Illinois! 

Matt S.


----------



## umr

mcs2000si said:


> Had Jeff out to my new home in April to calibrate the family room with a 5.1 setup and was amazed with his work. The basement theater is ahead of schedule and I have him set up to come take care of my 7.2 system in the theater. Besides great calibration I used his consulting services and he helped save me a good deal of money with equipment. He is a class act and both my wife and I enjoyed his company. Looking forward to seeing you in September when you come back to Illinois!
> 
> Matt S.


Thanks Matt. I will see you soon!


----------



## Tonka24

umr said:


> I will be traveling east in September to Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia and Wisconsin. Please contact me at www.accucalhd.com if you want to use my high quality audio or video services. Many client reviews can be found here http://www.accucalhd.com/reviews/.
> 
> 
> My equipment is very high quality and includes customizations only available from me. I am a degreed engineer with a lot of experience with video and audio. My clients include consumers, home theater installers, film professionals, music professionals and commercial applications. Some of my clients are members of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, Emmy award winners and others have been involved in Grammy award winning performances.


Just left a VM as I am not able the PM yet Would like to schedule for when you are in Minneapolis.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Bob

Don't worry, PM privileges happen really fast on this forum! You're already 13 along. Just keep posting and you'll be there in no time -



b


----------



## Chad B

I'll be doing a big road trip from Florida to Texas the end of this month going into the beginning of Sept. Anyone in FL, LA, AL, TX, MS, and AK who would like to schedule a calibration please contact me on my site. Thanks!

HDTVbyChadB.com/contact


----------



## Nathan Cardinale

Chad B said:


> I'll be doing a big road trip from Florida to Texas the end of this month going into the beginning of Sept. Anyone in FL, LA, AL, TX, MS, and AK who would like to schedule a calibration please contact me on my site. Thanks!
> 
> HDTVbyChadB.com/contact


Do you know around what date you would be in Louisiana, and do you accept PayPal?


----------



## Chirosamsung

Is there any calibrators that come to Greater Toronto area (30 min east of city) to calibrate a 65JS9500?


----------



## Chad B

Nathan Cardinale said:


> Do you know around what date you would be in Louisiana, and do you accept PayPal?


Yes, looks like it will have to be on or around Wednesday august 26. Yes, no problem accepting PayPal. If that works, please contact me via hdtvbychadb.com/contact

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirosamsung

Chad B said:


> Nathan Cardinale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know around what date you would be in Louisiana, and do you accept PayPal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, looks like it will have to be on or around Wednesday august 26. Yes, no problem accepting PayPal. If that works, please contact me via hdtvbychadb.com/contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Chad do/can you come to Toronto?


----------



## Chad B

Chirosamsung said:


> Chad do/can you come to Toronto?


I'm sorry, I cannot. I was turned away at the border and told I needed a work permit, which I was very unlikely to get since I would be taking work from Canadians. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bob

Exactly what happened to me Chad, a couple of years ago! Was asked to come up and calibrate a Sony G90. When being grilled by Customs after they knew why I had come up, I asked "OK, how do I get a work permit?" They said, "You don't. The person who invited you gets it for you." And you probably won't get one unless you do something totally unique that their people just don't do, so you don't take money out of their pockets.



I had been flown all the way from CA to Buffalo NY! Luckily enough I was able to do a couple of calibrations while I was there, so the trip was not totally wasted.

b


----------



## Chirosamsung

Chad B said:


> Chirosamsung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chad do/can you come to Toronto?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I cannot. I was turned away at the border and told I needed a work permit, which I was very unlikely to get since I would be taking work from Canadians.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any referrals?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Gentlemen - that's why I no longer calibrate across the border, either. Tried it for a short while. I wasn't a fan of the experience. Plus, I'd rather respect country lines. There's more than enough panels and projectors on our respective sides 


Chiro - PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*My Calibration Tour Dates for Upper Midwest*

The following are my September tour dates for the Upper Midwest. 

*Central Iowa* area: Sunday, September 13

*Rochester, MN* area: Monday, September 14

*Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Monday-Wednesday, September 14-16

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* areas: Thursday, September 17

*Chicago, IL* area: Friday-Sunday, September 18-20

*Detroit, MI* area: Monday-Wednesday, September 21-23

*Central IL* area: Thursday, September 24

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## uncgmike

Hey everyone, not sure if it's too late since the thread started in 2005, but I want to add my info to this impressive and extensive list. Thanks!

My name is Michael Willet and I offer Video Calibration in the Triad and NC area. I am ISF Level II certified.

Equipment Used:
DVDO AVLab 4K TPG
i1Pro2 Colorimeter
CalMan5 Pro
Spears and Munsil HD Benchmark 2nd Edition Blu-ray

Bio can be found at www.triadattention.com/about-us.html

Please visit my website at www.triadattention.com/calibration.html for more info.


----------



## Mr Bob

Just a quick reminder that I will be in Las Vegas Sunday thru Tuesday August 23-25, just less than a week away. Will be glad to stay a little longer to do a few calibrations. I specialize in CRT tech, but have also calibrated the newest of the new - OLED, 4K etc. - along with all kinds of flat panels: plasma, LCD, LCD/LED backlit. I calibrate all kinds of projectors: CRT front projection, CRT rear projection, LCOS, DLP, D-ILA, Light Valve. If you are thinking of replacing an "older" CRT projector, please don't until you talk with me.

*REMINDER: Projection modalities eventually require their light paths to be cleaned. If you've been watching a bleary picture, it's not because your set is worn out. It is simply the static cling caused by the high voltage. * In less than a day I will have your set/system looking brand new again. Your dynamic punch, shadow detail, transparency and crystal clear blacks will be restored to brand new condition again, with the same gleaming punch as when it came out of the box.

I also work with high end audio to take care of the other half of the home theater experience, one that cannot be left to chance. You can go for 5 years with characteristic glitches in your sound that are not overly or readily apparent except to a trained ear, and get really used to it. Once corrected you'll wonder why you waited so long.

At your service, I am ISF Level II Certified and have been doing all this since long before HD. Please allow me to put a smile on your face.



Mr Bob


----------



## AVCAS Inc

*ISF Calibration*

AVCAS Inc
Audio Visual Color and Solutions

Providing calibration and consulting services for all types of Displays, Projectors and video devices.


Serving the New York area. (Long Island, NYC, NY State, NJ, CT)


Contact me to discuss pricing and availability.


----------



## Ronferr80

I'm not very tech savvy so forgive me if this is an absurd question. Purchasing a new Samsung 4k television this week and want to get it calibrated. Should I set up appointment right away or does tv need a certain amount of use hours before it should be tweaked? Thanks in advance for any help with this matter!!


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Ronferr80 said:


> I'm not very tech savvy so forgive me if this is an absurd question. Purchasing a new Samsung 4k television this week and want to get it calibrated. Should I set up appointment right away or does tv need a certain amount of use hours before it should be tweaked? Thanks in advance for any help with this matter!!


PM sent....


----------



## Timbo5

Anyone in the Myrtle beach S.C. area?


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Timbo5 said:


> Anyone in the Myrtle beach S.C. area?


PM Sent....


----------



## brianmu

Chad, when you going to be in Dallas?


----------



## Timbo5

AVCAS Inc said:


> PM Sent....


I answered your PM but never heard back??


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Timbo5 said:


> I answered your PM but never heard back??


Sorry about that. Sent you a message.... Email me: [email protected]


----------



## Chad B

brianmu said:


> Chad, when you going to be in Dallas?


I was just there about a week ago, so the next trip isn't planned yet. But I doubt it will be too long.


----------



## choptalk

Chad B said:


> I was just there about a week ago, so the next trip isn't planned yet. But I doubt it will be too long.


ChadB
In 2009 I bought a KRP 500m from Cleveland plasma and since you live in ohio I had you go to Cleveland P to calibrate it sight unseen.

I still watch that tv everyday.
I have no idea how it looked before you calibrated it but all I can say is it's the best tv I've ever had.

I have another TV not nearly as good PQ as the 500m.

It's a Sony 79" 900B.

Do you think there is any hope for this tv with a good calibration?

And will you ever be coming to Louisiana?
This tv is already in my house so I can't do the Cleveland plasma thing .


----------



## Chad B

choptalk said:


> ChadB
> In 2009 I bought a KRP 500m from Cleveland plasma and since you live in ohio I had you go to Cleveland P to calibrate it sight unseen.
> 
> I still watch that tv everyday.
> I have no idea how it looked before you calibrated it but all I can say is it's the best tv I've ever had.
> 
> I have another TV not nearly as good PQ as the 500m.
> 
> It's a Sony 79" 900B.
> 
> Do you think there is any hope for this tv with a good calibration?
> 
> And will you ever be coming to Louisiana?
> This tv is already in my house so I can't do the Cleveland plasma thing .


Great to hear! 
Within the limits of it's technology it has the potential to look very good, but with dark movie scenes it will never satisfy like your 500m. With brighter things like sports, etc it should look great. I was just in Louisiana on the same Texas tour I mentioned above. I can usually make it every few months. HDTVbyChadB.com/contact to get on the list.


----------



## choptalk

Chad B said:


> Great to hear!
> Within the limits of it's technology it has the potential to look very good, but with dark movie scenes it will never satisfy like your 500m. With brighter things like sports, etc it should look great. I was just in Louisiana on the same Texas tour I mentioned above. I can usually make it every few months. HDTVbyChadB.com/contact to get on the list.


Wow that is outstanding.
I will certainly put my name on the list.
I will also pay for a touch up for the 500m.
You calibrated it out of the box so it was less then ideal conditions.
But it's the only 500m I've ever seen and it smokes anything else I've ever watched.

The color tones of this Sony is driving me crazy.

You dailed in that 500m perfectly. Bought the Sony for its screen size and mostly sports.

If you can just get it to where the players look normal and the football fields actually look green I'll be good.


----------



## iStorm

Is there any ISF calibrators in the Indianapolis area? I might end up just driving to Chad B and dropping it off to save some cash, but I just wanted to see first. I have a 65" 950b that needs calibrated.


----------



## DroptheRemote

iStorm said:


> Is there any ISF calibrators in the Indianapolis area? I might end up just driving to Chad B and dropping it off to save some cash, but I just wanted to see first. I have a 65" 950b that needs calibrated.


I'm going to be in your general vicinity toward the middle of this month.

PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Just a quick note to say I have some open slots for my upcoming Upper Midwest tour, including a Twin Cities slot (Tuesday afternoon, Sep 15) and a Detroit area opening (Monday afternoon, Sep 21 and Tuesday morning, Sep 22).

If anyone is interested, my contact info can be found below. 



DroptheRemote said:


> The following are my September tour dates for the Upper Midwest.
> 
> *Central Iowa* area: Sunday, September 13
> 
> *Rochester, MN* area: Monday, September 14
> 
> *Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Monday-Wednesday, September 14-16
> 
> *Madison-Milwaukee, WI* areas: Thursday, September 17
> 
> *Chicago, IL* area: Friday-Sunday, September 18-20
> 
> *Detroit, MI* area: Monday-Wednesday, September 21-23
> 
> *Central IL* area: Thursday, September 24
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Clearly Resolved TX-OK-CO-NE-KC Tour - Nov 2015*

The following are my dates and availability for a Texas-Oklahoma-Colorado-Nebraska-Kansas City tour that will be taking place in November.

November 2015

*Houston, TX area: * Wednesday-Friday, November 11-13

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, November 13-14

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Monday, November 14-16

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Wednesday, November 16-18

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Thursday, November 19

*Denver/Colorado Springs, CO areas:* Friday-Saturday, November 20-21

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas:* Sunday, November 22

*Kansas City area: * Monday-Tuesday, November 23 and 24

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## sugarcrum

Never had someone calibrate before so first timer here. Looking for someone to calibrate Samsung JS9500 65" in North Georgia - Gainesville,GA. Please send recommendations if you have any, thanks!


----------



## WERA689

sugarcrum said:


> Never had someone calibrate before so first timer here. Looking for someone to calibrate Samsung JS9500 65" in North Georgia - Gainesville,GA. Please send recommendations if you have any, thanks!


I'm in Canton, and I'd likely be interested with 65JS8500, if anyone is going to be in the area.


----------



## biliam1982

I'm getting a JVC 6710 tomorrow. Going to play around with the OOTB settings and presets first, but am thinking about having it calibrated.

I have a couple questions I'm hoping someone can help answer.

1. Is there anyone in the Daytona area or will be coming through on a "tour" anytime soon that has experience with this projector? Probably looking at October time frame when I get a screen.

2. What's the recommended break in period before a professional ISF calibration? 50 hours?

3. I was on the ISF website and found some out in the surrounding area, but none locally. While I was looking I noticed there was Level I and II certified calibrators. What's the difference?

4. What should I expect to pay? $500? And what exactly does that get me? Is there any options I should know about or look to get for this projector?

5. Lastly, do any of the ISF calibrators offer audio calibration, or should I look somewhere else for that or just use what the AVR has? Probably going to be a Denon 6200 or 7200.

Thanks!


----------



## Jubei-1

Hi,
my new 65JS9500 is arriving tomorrow and I#m looking for someone to professionally calibrate it.
So if any of you is covering the New Mexico Area I would be highly interested.

-Thorsten


----------



## Rayjr

sugarcrum said:


> Never had someone calibrate before so first timer here. Looking for someone to calibrate Samsung JS9500 65" in North Georgia - Gainesville,GA. Please send recommendations if you have any, thanks!





WERA689 said:


> I'm in Canton, and I'd likely be interested with 65JS8500, if anyone is going to be in the area.





biliam1982 said:


> I'm getting a JVC 6710 tomorrow. Going to play around with the OOTB settings and presets first, but am thinking about having it calibrated.
> 
> I have a couple questions I'm hoping someone can help answer.
> 
> 1. Is there anyone in the Daytona area or will be coming through on a "tour" anytime soon that has experience with this projector? Probably looking at October time frame when I get a screen.
> 
> 2. What's the recommended break in period before a professional ISF calibration? 50 hours?
> 
> 3. I was on the ISF website and found some out in the surrounding area, but none locally. While I was looking I noticed there was Level I and II certified calibrators. What's the difference?
> 
> 4. What should I expect to pay? $500? And what exactly does that get me? Is there any options I should know about or look to get for this projector?
> 
> 5. Lastly, do any of the ISF calibrators offer audio calibration, or should I look somewhere else for that or just use what the AVR has? Probably going to be a Denon 6200 or 7200.
> 
> Thanks!





Jubei-1 said:


> Hi,
> my new 65JS9500 is arriving tomorrow and I#m looking for someone to professionally calibrate it.
> So if any of you is covering the New Mexico Area I would be highly interested.
> 
> -Thorsten


*THX Certified Video Calibrators*

Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## Chad B

I have some last minute openings in and around NYC this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## parekoy

Chad B said:


> I have some last minute openings in and around NYC this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What about tom?anytime. Im not home weekends 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

Tomorrow I'll be in Connecticut. Not sure when I'll be done, but probably not till after 6pm. Are you in the city?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNurse

*San Diego?*

Any of these awesome calibrators coming out to sunny San Diego? 


I have a ZT60 that needs some loving.


----------



## jh901

Is calibration using a Lumagen Radiance easier for a technician? I'm looking into a few projector options to mate with a Radiance video processor and likely a Stewart ST-100 screen. Please message me if a quick phone call is ok.


----------



## Rayjr

jh901 said:


> Is calibration using a Lumagen Radiance easier for a technician? I'm looking into a few projector options to mate with a Radiance video processor and likely a Stewart ST-100 screen. Please message me if a quick phone call is ok.


You have a PM

RayJr


----------



## Kool-aid23

*D-Nice to Wisconsin*

Greetings,

I'm looking for anyone who lives in Green Bay, and/or Milwaukee area (WI) who might be interested in D-Nice's services. He's never been to our area but is willing to make a trip here if we have some interest. He's looking for a couple more appointments. Please PM if you are interested.

Regards,


----------



## umr

I will be available in the following states in November. Please contact me through www.accucalhd.com to schedule my audio and video calibration services.


Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin


----------



## Chad B

I may have some openings in central and south Florida late in October. Also, I am always looking for new TVs to review. If someone has a very recently released model, flagship or near, and has a flexible schedule and good light control, I may be able to work out a hefty discount if I can calibrate the TV and evaluate it for review.


----------



## gjlowe

Kool-aid23 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm looking for anyone who lives in Green Bay, and/or Milwaukee area (WI) who might be interested in D-Nice's services. He's never been to our area but is willing to make a trip here if we have some interest. He's looking for a couple more appointments. Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> Regards,


My parents are in Watertown and I would like to have their Pioneer plasma calibrated for them.


----------



## jdoostil

Hello Floridians!

I am making a trip from St Petersburg to West Palm Beach in the near future and am looking to schedule at least one calibration in WPB or along the way. 

If you are interested feel free to PM me here or email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jdoostil

Hello Floridians!

I am making a trip from St Petersburg to West Palm Beach in the near future and am looking to schedule at least one calibration in WPB or along the way. 

If you are interested feel free to PM me here or email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states in December for audio and video calibration services. Please signup soon. I am nearly fully committed at this time.

Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas


Please schedule my services on my website at http://www.accucalhd.com/pricing-quote-form/. More information on my services and client reviews are also available on my website.


----------



## Mr Bob

jdoostil said:


> Hello Floridians!
> 
> I am making a trip from St Petersburg to West Palm Beach in the near future and am looking to schedule at least one calibration in WPB or along the way.
> 
> If you are interested feel free to PM me here or email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Your post got repeated. Mine have been doing that too, DK why! You can go to Advanced and order one of them to be deleted if you wish, that's what I am doing for now.


b


----------



## Chad B

I'll be doing an Ohio to Texas road trip next month, so if you're in TX or between there and OH, chances are we can make it happen! 

HDTVbyChadB.com/contact


----------



## AVCAS Inc

I had a last minute cancellation for Thursday 10/29. Anyone in the the Queens, NY area interested in a calibration? Contact me via PM or email. 

Thank You,


[email protected]
www.avcolorsolutions.com


----------



## bmott

Any recommendations for calibrations in the SF Bay Area?

I have one ( possibly two ) LG ec9300 oled tv's i was hoping to get calibrated. I live in Los Altos, CA.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Austin and Dallas-Ft Worth Openings*

I have a few remaining openings for my upcoming tour to Texas. I have a Saturday afternoon (Nov 14) slot now open for Austin and a Tuesday afternoon opening (Nov 17) for DFW.

If you're interested in either of these openings, you can reach me via eMail at doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com or by phone on 314-226-1705.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Calibration Tour in December for Tennessee, N Carolina, Georgia, Alabama*

I've set dates for my final calibration tour of 2015, covering Tennessee, the Carolinas, Georgia and Alabama. 

Here are my current dates for this tour:

Thursday-Friday, December 3-4 - *Nashville, TN*

Friday, December 4 - *Knoxville, TN*

Saturday, December 5 - *Greensboro & Charlotte, NC*

Sunday-Monday, December 6-7 - *Atlanta, GA*

Monday, December 7 - *Birmingham, AL*

Tuesday-Wednesday, December 8-9 - *Memphis, TN*

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## xxKNSxx

Anyone near the area of Windsor Ontario (Canada) or can recommend someone.


Looking for an audio calibration aswell as my TV


----------



## AdrianoOppio

*Any trips to Windsor in the near future?*



JohnnyG said:


> Calibrating in the Greater Toronto Area since 2000. My equipment includes ColorFacts 6.0 and a Sencore VP300 HDTV test pattern generator.
> 
> I owned my own A/V store for over 5 years and used to calibrate every set I sold, as well as providing for-hire calibrations on most weekends, so I have plenty of experience under my belt.


Hello JohnnyG,
I am trying to contact you to see if you had any future plans to visit Windsor. I was wondering if you were planning a trip to Windsor in the next while to perform a calibration to my UN75H6350. I have been trying to get your email or contact information on many forums without luck.


----------



## JohnnyG

AdrianoOppio said:


> Hello JohnnyG,
> I am trying to contact you to see if you had any future plans to visit Windsor. I was wondering if you were planning a trip to Windsor in the next while to perform a calibration to my UN75H6350. I have been trying to get your email or contact information on many forums without luck.


Hey, thanks for the note. I'm still around  but unfortunately, I haven't been in that business for some time now. I've lost touch with all my fellow calibrators over the years too, so not even sure who to suggest, although a quick Google search suggests Michael "TLV" Chen is still very much at it. Check out his web site at http://www.tlvexp.ca/


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hi Johnny!!
Great to hear from you. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

*Hi Johnny!*

Hi Johnny!!
Great to hear from you. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## JohnnyG

...Michael "TLV" Chen, who is a member of Gregg Loewen's fine organization, Lion A/V.


----------



## andjayik

Any one near georgetown ontario canada?


----------



## umr

I will be in the following states for audio and video calibrations in January. For more information on my services or to contact me go to www.accucalhd.com.


Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, Oregon, Washington


Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hello guys, I'll send you PMs, but I will be in the *Windsor* area in December. I travel to *Georgetown* regularly.


*For any other Ontario residents considering being on the "off the 401" tour from London to Windsor in December, please contact me via PM or through my details below (AVS Listing).*


I'm located just outside of the GTA and have been calibrating since 2001. I use the reference Konica-Minolta CS-1000A spectroradiometer, the Accupel DVG-5000 and DVDO 4K TPG, and CalMan for measurements.


My regular service areas are the GTA and outside of it. My clients include consumers, about 20 A/V retailers and installers, and the film/TV post-production community.


More tour dates to come!


----------



## pedropedro

Just bought a samsung UN55JS700DFXZA - not too happy with the dark scenes showing clouding. I was able to minimize the effects by pressing on the screen - don't know if I'll return it for another set - that being said, I am in the area of Washington, DC - Harpers Ferry, WV to be exact (yes it's 60 miles west of DC and 60 miles southwest of Baltimore). I do know I want a true calibration of the set as it is my intention to keep it for several years. Ånyone servicing this area besides the Geeks?

Thanks - Peter


----------



## Chad B

I service your area, and I'll be there around Christmas. 
Hdtvbychadb.com/contact

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skypop

Chad B said:


> I service your area, and I'll be there around Christmas.
> Hdtvbychadb.com/contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Chad B. Are you ever in the NY Long Island area? I have a Sony 40es projector.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

Yes, but I was just there last week. I average once every few months. If you don't mind waiting a bit I'd be happy to do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skypop

Cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abracadaben

Looking for someone to calibrate my XBR75X940c in LA (SF Valley) please PM me

thx


----------



## abracadaben

Looking for someone to calibrate my XBR75X940c in LA (SF Valley) please PM me

thx


----------



## Rayjr

^^^ @abracadaben You have a PM


----------



## andjayik

i just had my tv done by Michael Osadciw if ur in the GTA ontario Canada. Great service as usual, second tv done by Mike and a great learning experiance!! I would recomend him highly to get the best out of your set!!


----------



## MyRookieTheatre

Will have a new JVC DLA RS-500 FP installed the first week of Jan 2016. Not sure how long I should allow it to burn it, but I am in San Antonio, TX and looking for calibration services. Please let me know if there is anyone coming to San Antonio, TX shortly after the new year.


----------



## DroptheRemote

MyRookieTheatre said:


> Will have a new JVC DLA RS-500 FP installed the first week of Jan 2016. Not sure how long I should allow it to burn it, but I am in San Antonio, TX and looking for calibration services. Please let me know if there is anyone coming to San Antonio, TX shortly after the new year.


I am planning to be back in Texas and the San Antonio area in February.

PM sent with more info...


----------



## Michael Osadciw

I'm still filling the *London to Windsor* tour in *Southern Ontario*. If you live along that 401 corridor (and somewhat off that path) and want to be a part of this tour, reply to me by PM or by clicking my details below. There are three optional tour dates for this area: *December 28th-30th, January 15-17 or January 22-24.*


----------



## umr

I will be in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas in February for audio and video calibration. Please go to my website www.accucalhd.com if you would like to signup for my services.


----------



## Mr Bob

bmott said:


> Any recommendations for calibrations in the SF Bay Area?
> 
> I have one ( possibly two ) LG ec9300 oled tv's i was hoping to get calibrated. I live in Los Altos, CA.


I have calibrated several LG OLEDs so far, they have turned out spectacular once all the nips and tucks have been observed and taken care of.

b


----------



## Chad B

*Chad B's upcoming tours (including Southern California!)*

Florida roadtrip January 4-21
Illinois roadtrip February 8-15
New York roadtrip February 22-29

To be included in a tour, please contact me. The roadtrips can include states between Ohio and the destination.
I've redesigned my webpage and now have a tour update page.
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## teachsac

bmott said:


> Any recommendations for calibrations in the SF Bay Area?
> 
> I have one ( possibly two ) LG ec9300 oled tv's i was hoping to get calibrated. I live in Los Altos, CA.


Robert Busch with Busch Home Theater. He has done several of mine, and is coming to the Sac area to do my 940C on the 15th. Definitely knows his stuff. He's a charter member of ISF, etc.

S~


----------



## Stonedgimp

Where in Illinois will you be traveling to Chad? I live in Missouri and would like my tv calibrated and possibly my surround sound.


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

Chad B said:


> Florida roadtrip January 4-21
> Southern California (including Phoenix and Las Vegas) January 25-30
> Illinois roadtrip February 8-15
> New York roadtrip February 22-29
> 
> To be included in a tour, please contact me. The roadtrips can include states between Ohio and the destination.
> I've redesigned my webpage and now have a tour update page.
> HDTVbyChadB.com


I should already be on your list. I live on the IA/MO border on I-35 and ask want my OLED calibrated.


----------



## DeputyDawgAtl

Hello all

I'm NEW to this forum thus not able to send private messages yet.

If there is anyone in the Atlanta area that does ISF calibration, please contact me.

I just got a new LG 60UF7700 and to be honest i'm not WOW'ed by the colors. My research indicates it needs some tweaking.

So looking for folks in the Metro Atlanta area (I'm in bulkhead/midtown). Curious what kind of price range this involves as well.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Mr Bob

bmott said:


> Any recommendations for calibrations in the SF Bay Area?
> 
> I have one ( possibly two ) LG ec9300 oled tv's i was hoping to get calibrated. I live in Los Altos, CA.


For anyone with LG OLEDs, you might find this thread interesting. I started it when in response to calibrating my first OLED I noticed that OLEDs seemed to have an anomaly to them involving using the 20 steps of IRE - rather than the 10 steps usually used - that was causing a lot of confusion out there among those trying to dial in their own sets, and some bad information about some of the online settings recommended by other owners. It's 20 pages and might take a while, but contains many tips from people other than myself on this new technology and what it takes to calibrate it. What I contributed was actually pretty basic.

After a short perusal of the latest posts, I would recommend starting at the beginning on this one. The anomaly I noticed is described in my first post.

One thing that came up was the old policy of running the contrast at its midpoint for calibration, which was perfect for CRT but does not work well with OLED, where there is no non-linearity at 100IRE like there is in CRT (in CRT tech blue lags behind red and green in strength and can't keep up with R and G at the highest light and IRE levels). The classic CRT calibration needs 80IRE to be used, max. The peak whites turn dingy at 100IRE and max contrast because of this lagging behind of blue at high light levels, making calibrating it at 100IRE and full contrast impossible on CRT tech. 

Not with the OLEDs.

It's interesting reading anyway, if you have the time. Enjoy -

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-d...alibration-anomaly-newest-new-lg-oled-20.html

b


----------



## GaresTaylan

Looking for someone in SW Ohio to calibrate our new 55EG9600 and a PN64D7000. Recommendations?


----------



## Chad B

GaresTaylan said:


> Looking for someone in SW Ohio to calibrate our new 55EG9600 and a PN64D7000. Recommendations?


I am just north of you in Ohio and have good experience with both.

Hdtvbychadb.com 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

Stonedgimp said:


> Where in Illinois will you be traveling to Chad? I live in Missouri and would like my tv calibrated and possibly my surround sound.


I think we could work that out. I'll be covering a good bit of the state. Please contact me via hdtvbychadb.com. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

IA_Chiefs_fan said:


> I should already be on your list. I live on the IA/MO border on I-35 and ask want my OLED calibrated.


Yes, I'll see you in February! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkyork

Looking for a calibration on an x940c in va beach. Any recommendations? Preferably before superbowl.

Thanks all!


----------



## Shaocaholica

Looking for someone who can do CRT calibration in Los Angeles. Sony KD-34XBR960.


----------



## Mr Bob

PM sent -

b


----------



## Mr Bob

I will be in Everett WA on Saturday the 16th, coming up in about 10 days, restoring the picture on my very first HDTV, the year 2000 65" Panasonic now owned by Dave L in Everett. He moved it about 8', then moved it back, and somehow something went amiss and his convergence got messed up on all 3 scanrates. When I had dialed it in after the 11 hour truck drive from East Bay here last year when he bought it from me, its resulting picture was again restored to stealth grade status, age had not diminished it a whit. He is also having me do his Kuro. 

I would love to extend my trip by a few days doing other calibrations there. Please contact me early to get the best plane fares for the return flight.

Mr Bob


----------



## xxKNSxx

Michael Osadciw said:


> I'm still filling the *London to Windsor* tour in *Southern Ontario*. If you live along that 401 corridor (and somewhat off that path) and want to be a part of this tour, reply to me by PM or by clicking my details below. There are three optional tour dates for this area: *December 28th-30th, January 15-17 or January 22-24.*



Do you have me down for a Windsor visit in the next couple weeks? I tried sending you a text.


Thanks


----------



## Michael Osadciw

xxKNSxx said:


> Do you have me down for a Windsor visit in the next couple weeks? I tried sending you a text.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kyle - text sent!


----------



## sterod

I recently had my LG OLED (65EF9500) calibrated by *Mike Osadciw*. I was skeptical at first, seeing how incredible the picture was already with out of the box settings. Suffice to say a professional calibration made a noticeable difference that even I could discern not being an audiophile. Michael is great, the session is more like a workshop tutorial where he explains everything he is doing, and why. I'd highly recommend his services!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Thank you, my friend! It was a pleasure to meet you and I'm glad you enjoyed the session! I'll go on record that this is the best-looking TV available. While I thought my 55" 1080p OLED looked great, your 4K 64" flat knocks everything out of the park! For anyone lucky enough to have gotten one of these, they are simply incredible after calibration. Enjoy!


----------



## Sony2014

Looking for the best calibrator out there for my sony kdl-65w850a the colors look crap and fuzzy compare to any Sharp TV. sometime it fells like this sets kdl-65w850a only has 4 colors Red,Green,Blue and Brown, thats all the color i see all the time. so who is out there with the best equipment to calibrate my kdl-65w850a ? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Bob

Just a reminder for owners of CRT or OLED displays, I am going to be flying into SeaTac WA Saturday morning for a massive triple scanrate CRT calibration in Everett, plus doing his Kuro later. I also have an inquiry from someone in Portland OR who has a Toshiba that needs work.

There's still time to get on the roster for Seattle/Tacoma/Everett, and after that, Portland and surrounding areas. 


b


----------



## Radvlad

I'm looking for a calibrator in the Los Angeles for my Sony x950b.


----------



## Rayjr

^^^
You have a PM


----------



## Eluder

Looking for someone to calibrate my Vizio M55 in the Toronto area.


----------



## sterod

Eluder said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my Vizio M55 in the Toronto area.


I'd highly recommend @Michael Osadciw
He recently calibrated my LG OLED.


----------



## Eluder

sterod said:


> I'd highly recommend @Michael Osadciw
> He recently calibrated my LG OLED.



I pm'ed him days ago, but he never responded so was looking for other options in the area.


----------



## sterod

You gotta wait for the best. Don't know of any others.


----------



## RigorousXChris

Recently purchased an jvc x750 / rs500. Looking for a calibrator in the SF bay area.


----------



## Chad B

RigorousXChris said:


> Recently purchased an jvc x750 / rs500. Looking for a calibrator in the SF bay area.



I'll be passing through in March. I'm able to use the Spyder4 autocal and touch up with my Jeti spectro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hi guys, sorry about the delay! There's been limited online time the past two weeks - my apologies for the inconvenience and thanks for understanding. I can always be reached by phone at any time. PMs sent!! 

Thanks for the mention, sterod!


----------



## Mr Bob

RigorousXChris said:


> Recently purchased an jvc x750 / rs500. Looking for a calibrator in the SF bay area.


I am available, at present do not have 4K patterns to use for the 4K part of it. Have experience calibrating upconverted 4K, tho; results were excellent on what most would consider an off brand, but which calibrated up perfectly. 

If your Color intensity does not slew the gray off when turned fully down to no color - I have not seen one do this since the CRT days, and even then it was only 1 brand that did - then the 4K grayscale is alignable via native 4K program material.

b


----------



## aari5

*Looking for Audio and Video Calibration in NYC*

Does anyone have any recommendations for audio and video calibration in the NYC area? I recently had a TV (Vizio m70-c3) and 5.1 speakers installed in new construction and the installer really didn't know what he was doing with calibration of the TV or sound system. I've spent enough money already on the equipment and installation, I'd at least like to have everything working as best as it can under my budget. I'm hoping to spend no more than $500 total, if that's reasonable.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

aari5 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for audio and video calibration in the NYC area? I recently had a TV (Vizio m70-c3) and 5.1 speakers installed in new construction and the installer really didn't know what he was doing with calibration of the TV or sound system. I've spent enough money already on the equipment and installation, I'd at least like to have everything working as best as it can under my budget. I'm hoping to spend no more than $500 total, if that's reasonable.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



PM Sent....


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

I am in southern New Jersey and would like to see who is in my area for Front Projection calibration. 

Thank you.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

jimjimmyjones85 said:


> I am in southern New Jersey and would like to see who is in my area for Front Projection calibration.
> 
> Thank you.


PM Sent....


----------



## powerdubs

Would be interested in having someone skilled calibrate my Panasonic plasma in NJ. Would be great if it could be done before the superbowl.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

powerdubs said:


> Would be interested in having someone skilled calibrate my Panasonic plasma in NJ. Would be great if it could be done before the superbowl.



PM Sent.....


----------



## sheempa

Anyone near Delaware that provide calibration services?


----------



## seggers

I have a new Vizio M80-C3 that could do with some real calibration. I'm in the Buffalo NY (WNY) area.

Seggers


----------



## TheVelvetMerkin

Rayjr said:


> ^^^ @abracadaben You have a PM


Also looking for calibration in SoCal (LA area)


----------



## mathunewton

Looking to get tcp55ST60 calibrated and in Oakland. Anybody around anytime soon? Thanks!


----------



## Keenan

mathunewton said:


> Looking to get tcp55ST60 calibrated and in Oakland. Anybody around anytime soon? Thanks!


I think Chad B will be the in SF bay area around the March time period, you might try contacting him via PM or through the website.


----------



## Jacob22

Any calibrators in the Anchorage, Alaska area? It seems like the only option currently is with Best Buy Geek Squad.


----------



## Mr Bob

mathunewton said:


> Looking to get tcp55ST60 calibrated and in Oakland. Anybody around anytime soon? Thanks!


I can be over there tomorrow. I am about 20 minutes away from you -

B


----------



## Rayjr

TheVelvetMerkin said:


> Also looking for calibration in SoCal (LA area)


You have a PM

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

Jacob22 said:


> Any calibrators in the Anchorage, Alaska area? It seems like the only option currently is with Best Buy Geek Squad.


I would love to go to Alaska. Any chance of rounding up a few buddies for a little tour?


----------



## Jacob22

Chad B said:


> I would love to go to Alaska. Any chance of rounding up a few buddies for a little tour?


I don't think my friends have a clue what a calibration does. How many sets do you need to calibrate to make it worth the trip? I might need to go shopping. :laugh:


----------



## Jacob22

Chad B said:


> I would love to go to Alaska. Any chance of rounding up a few buddies for a little tour?


Thanks for the PM however since I don't have 15 posts yet I can't respond. Can you shoot me your email?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Last minute additions accepted to join the calibration tour from *London to Windsor, Ontario* between *Friday, February 26th to Sunday, February 28th*.

PM me or email me in my signature below and we'll discuss details.

Kingston - Ottawa - Montreal tour planned in March. Dates forthcoming!


----------



## jwh9983

Looking for someone to calibrate for me as I just got a JS9500. I live in the Houston Area. (Pearland specifically) Please PM me


----------



## umr

I am available in the following states in April for very high quality calibration and design services for audio and video. 

April - Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas

Please go to my website to contact me. Reviews of my work are available here.


----------



## letsplay99

Looking for someone to calibrate Sony WV 665ES , 4K with HDR projector, 2:35 screen in Long Island, NY area ??


----------



## D6500Ken

letsplay99 said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate Sony WV 665ES, 4K with HDR projector, 2:35 screen in Long Island, NY area ??


Contact Kevin Miller at ISFTV(dot)com


Ken Whitcomb

Calibrations Inc
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## AVCAS Inc

letsplay99 said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate Sony WV 665ES , 4K with HDR projector, 2:35 screen in Long Island, NY area ??


PM Sent


----------



## Steve Kuester

Is anyone going to be in the Minneapolis area in the next month or two? I just picked up a 60VT60 a couple weeks ago and am thinking I would like to have it calibrated.


----------



## DroptheRemote

jwh9983 said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate for me as I just got a JS9500. I live in the Houston Area. (Pearland specifically) Please PM me


I will be in Houston toward the end of March.

PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Steve Kuester said:


> Is anyone going to be in the Minneapolis area in the next month or two? I just picked up a 60VT60 a couple weeks ago and am thinking I would like to have it calibrated.


Steve,

I'm currently planning for a tour that will bring me to the Twin Cities in mid-April.

PM sent.


----------



## function12

I am in Pearland (just outside Houston) TX and looking for a calibrator for a Samsung 75HU8550 and 50JU6500F. Please shoot me a PM.


----------



## DroptheRemote

function12 said:


> I am in Pearland (just outside Houston) TX and looking for a calibrator for a Samsung 75HU8550 and 50JU6500F. Please shoot me a PM.


PM sent.


----------



## Chad B

I have an opening in Oregon next month on my big West Coast road trip. Please contact me to set up an appointment.

Chad
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## smuggymba

I'm in houston with a Sony HW55 and the picture sucks and I've been putting it off for long. The picture is too "grainy". I also have a lumagen mini....PM me. Thx.


----------



## miket5567

Hi I live outside Philadelphia and just picked up a JS9500. Looking to have it calibrated. Shoot me a PM. Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

smuggymba said:


> I'm in houston with a Sony HW55 and the picture sucks and I've been putting it off for long. The picture is too "grainy". I also have a lumagen mini....PM me. Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

miket5567 said:


> Hi I live outside Philadelphia and just picked up a JS9500. Looking to have it calibrated. Shoot me a PM. Thanks


PM Sent....


----------



## scooby

Is anyone visiting the Chicagoland area anytime in the next few months? I just picked up a new 4k LED LCD tv and would like to get it calibrated. Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote

scooby said:


> Is anyone visiting the Chicagoland area anytime in the next few months? I just picked up a new 4k LED LCD tv and would like to get it calibrated. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

I will be in the following states in March. Please go to my website to contact me or send me a PM. 

March - New Jersey (Central and Southern), Pennsylvania (Philadelphia area), Maryland, Washington DC, Delaware, Virginia.


----------



## TonyRo

*NorthEast PA*

Hi,

Just purchased a Samsung UN78JS9500. Anyone located, or coming to, northeast Pennsylvania? About 20 miles south of Wilkes Barre/Scranton.

Thanks


----------



## AVCAS Inc

TonyRo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just purchased a Samsung UN78JS9500. Anyone located, or coming to, northeast Pennsylvania? About 20 miles south of Wilkes Barre/Scranton.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent......


----------



## Minimejer05

Hello,

I've never had a TV calibrated. Have no idea how much it costs or how exactly i find someone to do it. I live in the Minneapolis area and just bought a 4K Sony xbr55900c and am planning on getting that new Samsung 4K player. Any idea who I should talk to?


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've set dates for two tours happening in March and April and wanted to share those dates and details here.

*March*

*Houston, TX area*: Wednesday-Friday, March 23-25

*San Antonio, TX area*: Friday-Saturday, March 25-26

*Austin, TX area*: Saturday-Monday, March 26-28

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area*: Monday-Wednesday, March 28-30

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area*: Thursday, March 31

*April*

*Denver/Colorado Springs, CO areas*: Friday-Saturday, April 1-2

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas*: Sunday, April 3

*Kansas City area*: Monday-Tuesday, April 4-5

*Central Iowa area*: Tuesday, April 12

*Rochester, MN area*: Wednesday, April 13

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area*: Thursday-Friday, April 14-15

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas*: Saturday-Sunday, April 16-17

*Chicago, IL area*: Monday-Wednesday, April 18-20

*Detroit, MI area*: Thursday-Saturday, April 21-23

*Central IL area*: Monday, April 24

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## DroptheRemote

Minimejer05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've never had a TV calibrated. Have no idea how much it costs or how exactly i find someone to do it. I live in the Minneapolis area and just bought a 4K Sony xbr55900c and am planning on getting that new Samsung 4K player. Any idea who I should talk to?


I'll be doing a tour of the Upper Midwest, including the Twin Cities, during April.

I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## bgrpph

In Honolulu- with Sony 75X940C- thinking about calibration- wondering if any ISF calibrator is coming out to the hawaiian islands on vacation & will to do a set- I not tried to round up others but doubt i'll find any takers.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

AVCAS Inc said:


> I will be in the following states in March. Please go to my website to contact me or send me a PM.
> 
> March - New Jersey (Central and Southern), Pennsylvania (Philadelphia area), Maryland, Washington DC, Delaware, Virginia.




Still have a few openings at the end of the month. Contact me to set up a appointment. 

[email protected]
www.avcolorsolutions.com


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*ONTARIO - APRIL 1, 2, 3 - OTTAWA -> KINGSTON -> BELLEVILLE -> NEWCASTLE -> OSHAWA*

I will be making it out to these areas on this weekend, and areas off of the 401 corridor.

Contact me through email, PM, or phone to have your display calibrated on this tour.


----------



## whoddoo

*JS9500 Calibration in Irvine, CA Area*

Looking for calibration of my Samsung 65JS9500 in the Irvine, CA area. Please PM me so we can set up a time.


----------



## scitek

Would someone mind chatting with me a little via PMs about becoming a calibrator? It's something I've been interested in for years, but only now do I have the financial means to achieve it.


----------



## Rayjr

scitek said:


> Would someone mind chatting with me a little via PMs about becoming a calibrator? It's something I've been interested in for years, but only now do I have the financial means to achieve it.


 @scitek...you have a PM


----------



## Xenith25

Any recommended Los Angeles calibrators?


----------



## Rayjr

Xenith25 said:


> Any recommended Los Angeles calibrators?


 @Xenith25 you have a PM


----------



## jmcging

*Maryland*

I've a new LG 60UH8500 that I'd like to calibrate. Live in Columbia MD (between DC and Baltimore.)


----------



## AVCAS Inc

jmcging said:


> I've a new LG 60UH8500 that I'd like to calibrate. Live in Columbia MD (between DC and Baltimore.)


PM Sent.....


----------



## aristokratika

thinking about calibrating un85ju7100 and dennon 3313 in boston. any suggestions?


----------



## RCJ

*ISF certified calibrator*

Looking for someone to calibrate 2 Panasonic TC-P60ZT60 in Boynton Beach, Florida


----------



## Chad B

RCJ said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate 2 Panasonic TC-P60ZT60 in Boynton Beach, Florida


I could do them for you on Friday April 15th. I've done many, many ZT60s with outstanding results.

Chad
HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## gadgtfreek

RCJ said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate 2 Panasonic TC-P60ZT60 in Boynton Beach, Florida


Chad will do it right. I am in Mobile, Al and he hit my VT50 every 6 months for a touchup. Very good results.

He is coming back on this tour to cal my new OLED.


----------



## rkkoeb1

Can anyone recommend an ISF certified calbrator serving the Green Bay, WI area?


----------



## RCJ

Chad B said:


> I could do them for you on Friday April 15th. I've done many, many ZT60s with outstanding results.
> 
> Chad
> HDTVbyChadB.com


Chad sent you a PM


----------



## Chad B

Thanks, reply sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCJ

Chad B said:


> Thanks, reply sent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chad replied to your PM


----------



## bernpaud

Can anyone recommend a calibration service for Northern, Virginia. I have a Sony 40ES projector and Denon x3200 in need of calibration. Thanks.


----------



## RCJ

Chad B said:


> Thanks, reply sent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM today.


----------



## umr

I will be in California, Colorado, Oregon and Washington in June for audio and video calibration. Please go to my website www.accucalhd.com to signup for my services.


----------



## DroptheRemote

rkkoeb1 said:


> Can anyone recommend an ISF certified calbrator serving the Green Bay, WI area?


I may be able to take care of you next weekend. 

PM sent.


----------



## blacker

Anyone in the Tampa area that can calibrate my vizio P65-C1 display? HDR Dolby Vision.


----------



## rcupka

I'm looking to get my Sony 75X940D calibrated. I'm located in the Boston area.


----------



## ankurjohriddsmd

I researched an isf calibrator in my area (Philadelphia suburb) on the isf website and 2 names came up for Level II techs. The rest I'm assuming are Level 1. 
Is it good to go with Level 2 - and what is the difference in calibration? 
Also anyone have any experience with isf calibrator Bruno Esteves? He came up on my isf search thru the website - he is a level 2...
Thanks
Ankur


----------



## AVCAS Inc

rcupka said:


> I'm looking to get my Sony 75X940D calibrated. I'm located in the Boston area.


PM Sent......


----------



## konfusion

Looking for a a good ISF Calibrator in Orange County California to do my Pioneer Elite Pro-110FD.


----------



## ClemC

*ISF Calibrator*

Hi all, my name is Clement Canino, I'm an ISF Level 2 calibrator working in the Southern NY, NJ area. I have been working as a Video Assist Operator in the NYC area for the last 16 years, so I am very experienced in Production practices, and was a Professional still photographer for 12 years before that so I have a very good eye for color. Using Calman Software and C6 and I1pro2 meters.Please contact me for any of your video needs.


----------



## Kafka0622

I am having a heck of a time finding a ISF calibrator in the Austin, TX area. The few recommended folks I found through AVS Forums are no longer taking new clients. I just purchased a Vizio P Series 4k HDR TV and dialed it in to the best of my ability but I just don't have the tools or talent to get the most out of my TV. Anyone in this area have a suggestion or are any of you traveling folk coming this way anytime soon?


----------



## gadgtfreek

Kafka0622 said:


> I am having a heck of a time finding a ISF calibrator in the Austin, TX area. The few recommended folks I found through AVS Forums are no longer taking new clients. I just purchased a Vizio P Series 4k HDR TV and dialed it in to the best of my ability but I just don't have the tools or talent to get the most out of my TV. Anyone in this area have a suggestion or are any of you traveling folk coming this way anytime soon?


Sonny DiFranco?

I think Chad B does Texas.


----------



## Rayjr

Kafka0622 said:


> I am having a heck of a time finding a ISF calibrator in the Austin, TX area. The few recommended folks I found through AVS Forums are no longer taking new clients. I just purchased a Vizio P Series 4k HDR TV and dialed it in to the best of my ability but I just don't have the tools or talent to get the most out of my TV. Anyone in this area have a suggestion or are any of you traveling folk coming this way anytime soon?



*THX Certified Video Calibrators*

Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## Kafka0622

gadgtfreek said:


> Sonny DiFranco?
> 
> I think Chad B does Texas.


Sonny is the first guy I called. He is no longer accepting new clients. He was very friendly and pleasant but he just doesn't have the time.

Thanks for the response though.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Kafka0622 said:


> Sonny is the first guy I called. He is no longer accepting new clients. He was very friendly and pleasant but he just doesn't have the time.
> 
> Thanks for the response though.


That stinks. Always heard good things about him from a couple of guys that used him.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Kafka0622 said:


> I am having a heck of a time finding a ISF calibrator in the Austin, TX area. The few recommended folks I found through AVS Forums are no longer taking new clients. I just purchased a Vizio P Series 4k HDR TV and dialed it in to the best of my ability but I just don't have the tools or talent to get the most out of my TV. Anyone in this area have a suggestion or are any of you traveling folk coming this way anytime soon?


I expect to be back in the Austin area in July. 

PM sent.


----------



## ukas

I'm looking to get my LG E6P calibrated in the Central/Southern Illinois area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

ukas said:


> I'm looking to get my LG E6P calibrated in the Central/Southern Illinois area.


PM sent.


----------



## toomnymods

Anyone around the DFW area doing calibrations?


----------



## DroptheRemote

toomnymods said:


> Anyone around the DFW area doing calibrations?


I don't know if this sort of timing would work for you, but I'm planning to be in the Dallas area in July. 

PM sent.


----------



## savage senpai

Looking for someone in SE Michigan to calibrate a Samsung UN65KS800DFXZA.


----------



## DroptheRemote

savage senpai said:


> Looking for someone in SE Michigan to calibrate a Samsung UN65KS800DFXZA.


It's possible that I'd be able to make it to Michigan, following work in Chicago, in early June. 

PM sent with more information.


----------



## Jimmyballpeen

Looking for a a good ISF Calibrator in Santa Maria California


----------



## TheSynergy

DroptheRemote said:


> savage senpai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for someone in SE Michigan to calibrate a Samsung UN65KS800DFXZA.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible that I'd be able to make it to Michigan, following work in Chicago, in early June.
> 
> PM sent with more information.
Click to expand...

How about Milwaukee? Is it beneficial to and will you calibrate my LG E6 to DCI-P3? Feel free to PM me details and pricing if possible.


----------



## chingy72

I want to thank Gregg Loewen from Lion AV for calibrating mySony HW40es and Lumagen 2144 on 15 May 2016. Greg arrived at my house in Jacksonville Fl on time, explained to me in-depth what he was going to do, then commenced to calibrate my screen. He used a variety of tools, but the one that stood out to me was the auto-calibration that was done with the Lumagen, the auto-calibration showed and corrected colors that I never knew existed . All I can say is “WOW”, blacks on my PJ is simply stunning. My wife and I are thoroughly impressed by Gregg’s thorough explanation of calibration process and would recommend him to anyone else.


----------



## DroptheRemote

TheSynergy said:


> How about Milwaukee? Is it beneficial to and will you calibrate my LG E6 to DCI-P3? Feel free to PM me details and pricing if possible.


PM sent.


----------



## phate71

I'm in North Dakota, looking to have my LG 65E6P calibrated. Does anyone know of anyone in the ND, SD, MN area? Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

phate71 said:


> I'm in North Dakota, looking to have my LG 65E6P calibrated. Does anyone know of anyone in the ND, SD, MN area? Thanks


I've tried to organize trips to ND and SD in the past, but haven't been able to get enough work organized to make it worthwhile. Still, I'm open to trying again if I can get past that obstacle.

I've sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Looking for someone to Calibrate a Sony 75" 940D near Raleigh NC


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Bigmoviefan said:


> Looking for someone to Calibrate a Sony 75" 940D near Raleigh NC


PM Sent.....


----------



## Moebius

Any calibrators hitting the Memphis area in the next couple of months? This would be for a JVC RS400 (once I have it an get it installed and have time to run it in a bit I guess  )


----------



## DroptheRemote

Moebius said:


> Any calibrators hitting the Memphis area in the next couple of months? This would be for a JVC RS400 (once I have it an get it installed and have time to run it in a bit I guess  )


PM sent.


----------



## bigdog56

Can anyone recommend a calibrater in Sacramento area? Looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung UN65KS8000. Please reach out!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Windsor - London Ontario - June 12th*

*ONTARIO*

I have two more spaces available on my *London* to *Windsor* trip from *June 10th - June 12th*.

Please contact me if you'd like to be included on this round!


----------



## Riddy

toomnymods said:


> Anyone around the DFW area doing calibrations?


add another looking in the DFW area


----------



## umr

Riddy said:


> add another looking in the DFW area




I go there for audio and video. More information is on my website at www.accucalhd.com.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Riddy said:


> add another looking in the DFW area


I'll be in DFW for a couple days in mid-July -- Monday and Tuesday, July 11 and 12.


----------



## jnames

Looking for Calibration for a BENQ 1080ST in Greenville SC.


----------



## PaulNEPats

Looking for someone to calibrate an LG OLED65E6P in Massachusetts


----------



## Dave Harper

PaulNEPats said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate an LG OLED65E6P in Massachusetts


Gregg Loewen, owner of Lion AV and Lead THX Video Instructor.

http://lionav.com/new/


----------



## umr

I have calibration openings in California in June on the following dates.


Orange County - 18th
Los Angeles - 21st
San Francisco - 24th


Please contact me through my website at www.accucalhd.com if you would like to book my audio and/or video services.


----------



## macmane

Any oled calibrator in the Memphis TN area? Wanting to get my e6p calibrated after it breaks in good


----------



## DroptheRemote

macmane said:


> Any oled calibrator in the Memphis TN area? Wanting to get my e6p calibrated after it breaks in good


PM sent...


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've set dates for two tours happening in June and July and wanted to share those dates and details here.

*June*

*Chicago, IL area:* Wednesday, June 22-24

*July*

*Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, July 6-8

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, July 8-9

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, July 9-10

*Waco, TX area:* Sunday, July 10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, July 11-12

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday, July 13

*Wichita-Kansas City:* Thursday, July 14

*Kansas City area:* Friday-Saturday, July 15-16

*Lincoln-Omaha area:* Sunday, July 17

*Denver-Colorado Springs areas:* Monday-Tuesday, July 18-19

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## MichaelMatthews

Is there any professional Calibrators in the Des Moines area?

Recently purchased LG OLED 65E6


----------



## desertdome

MichaelMatthews said:


> Is there any professional Calibrators in the Des Moines area?
> 
> Recently purchased LG OLED 65E6


I do calibrations in the Des Moines area.


----------



## Javy Royo

Ant professional Calibrators in the Philadelphia area? I just bought a LG OLED B6.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Javy Royo said:


> Ant professional Calibrators in the Philadelphia area? I just bought a LG OLED B6.


PM Sent...


----------



## Dave Harper

Javy Royo said:


> Ant professional Calibrators in the Philadelphia area? I just bought a LG OLED B6.


I'll be in the Philly area from June 17 - July 7 if you haven't already booked with someone?


----------



## bht

Robert Busch
Busch Home Theater
Santa Rosa California.
http://www.buschhometheater.com
r[email protected]




*Calibration can make your Home Theater or Audio/Video system look and sound its best.*
Busch Home Theater uses the newest state-of-the-art calibration equipment to calibrate/optimize your existing in-home Audio/Video system. Robert Busch can enhance your AV investment and help increase its value. 


Robert Busch is a charter member of the Imaging Science Foundation and Joe Kane productions. Robert is retained by the ISF and Joe Kane Productions as a certified trainer. Robert also works for Dolby.


----------



## xxKNSxx

Any professional audio/video calibrators in the Windsor Ontario area?


----------



## jdoostil

Hello everyone!

I have a couple of upcoming trips and can fit in some calibration work if anyone is interested!

July 4-9 2016 Toronto

August 21-30 2016 Minneapolis

I moved recently but am still in the Tampa Bay area and willing to travel.

Feel free to send me an email @[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rencan

Need calibration for my JVC RS400 in the Houston, Texas area.


Equipment list:
RS400
Denon 7200 AVR in a 7.2.4
Samsung 8500 UHD player

Have 110 hours on my projector


----------



## BadTA

rencan said:


> Need calibration for my JVC RS400 in the Houston, Texas area.
> 
> 
> Equipment list:
> RS400
> Denon 7200 AVR in a 7.2.4
> Samsung 8500 UHD player
> 
> Have 110 hours on my projector


Also looking for calibration in Texas. I am in San Antonio area (only a couple hours from Houston).

LG OLED65B6P


----------



## AmiraTech

*Looking for OLED calibration in Las Vegas, NV*

I'm looking for an experienced, certified calibrator for my LG 65" E6P in Las Vegas, NV. The key here is i'm looking for someone with actually experience with the LG OLEDs. If you've got any recommendations or referrals, please send them my way!

Thank you.


----------



## tigger1612

Looking for experienced calibrator for LG OLED 65E6P. Hopefully someone with HDR calibration abilities if possible. Located in south jersey, 20 mins outside Philadelphia.


----------



## Paulsk23

I'm located 15-20 minutes east of Cherry Hill NJ (live in Shamong NJ) and I'm looking for a good calibrator for a Vizio M Series 4K TV. 

I'm reluctant to go with the Geek Squad due to the amount of time they're allocated to calibration. I'm really looking for a person that will do it right and not do just the bare minimum I would expect from the Geek Squad's 80 minute max service.

Much appreciated,
Paul


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Paulsk23 said:


> I'm located 15-20 minutes east of Cherry Hill NJ (live in Shamong NJ) and I'm looking for a good calibrator for a Vizio M Series 4K TV.
> 
> I'm reluctant to go with the Geek Squad due to the amount of time they're allocated to calibration. I'm really looking for a person that will do it right and not do just the bare minimum I would expect from the Geek Squad's 80 minute max service.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> Paul



PM Sent.....


----------



## nflguy

I live in DFW area. Chad calibrated my Projector, and my 80" LED. He does terrific work. The video image is sooooooo much better then prior to his calibration. I highly recommend him.


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've set dates for an Upper Midwest tour in mid-September. and I wanted to share those dates and details here.

*Central Iowa* area: Wednesday, September 14

*Rochester, MN* area: Wednesday-Thursday, September 14-15

*Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Thursday-Saturday, September 15-17

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* areas: Sunday, September 18

*Chicago, IL* area: Sunday-Tuesday, September 18-20

*Detroit, MI* area: Thursday-Friday, September 22-23

*Central IL* area: Monday, September 24

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Brymo

Anyone in Spokane, Washington?

Looking for calibration for my 130hr JVC RS400 with a Marantz 7010. 

Thanks!


----------



## sliptool

nflguy said:


> I live in DFW area. Chad calibrated my Projector, and my 80" LED. He does terrific work. The video image is sooooooo much better then prior to his calibration. I highly recommend him.


Hi can you PM with Chad information. Thank you!


----------



## tider

Looking for someone to Calibrate a Oled65B6P in the Mobile, Alabama area .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121dj

Need a 65EF9500 calibrated in South Boston, MA if anyone can suggest an experienced and fully equipped HDR professional. 
TIA 

Sent from my E6883 using Tapatalk


----------



## sublim6873

I'm looking for someone in the Central, NJ area to calibrate my 65 Vizio P series


----------



## AVCAS Inc

sublim6873 said:


> I'm looking for someone in the Central, NJ area to calibrate my 65 Vizio P series


PM Sent..


----------



## sliptool

I'm looking for someone in the Dallas, TX area to calibrate my 65 Samsung KS8000.


----------



## Annisman*

Within the next few weeks I will be looking for calibration of my LG OLED B6P in the Niagara Falls/Buffalo area. Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Niagara Falls NY or Ontario?


----------



## Annisman*

Michael Osadciw said:


> Niagara Falls NY or Ontario?


NY


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Ahhh, then I'll need to let someone else on your side of the border do the calibration duties.


----------



## drewTT

Anyone local in socal that has OLED experience?


----------



## cviz821

*Looking For Experienced OLED Calibrator*

Looking for recommendation for an experienced OLED calibrator in Southwest FL (Fort Myers/Cape Coral) area. Tried some forum settings and just not pleased with the results. Hoping a professional calibrator will make my new OLED65E6P shine. Switching from Centurylink Prism to Comcast Xfinity on 9/7, so anytime after that will work for me.


----------



## rupedogg24

looking for someone in the DC area to calibrate a new projector.


----------



## Mr.SoftDome

Looking for a calibrator that covers or will be in the Bay Area specifically San Jose, CA

55C6 OLED

Thanks
Rick


----------



## skidawgz

I have a Panasonic ZT60 plasma that I would like to have calibrated. I am located 30 mins West of Philadelphia, PA in the King of Prussia area.


----------



## Dave Harper

skidawgz said:


> I have a Panasonic ZT60 plasma that I would like to have calibrated. I am located 30 mins West of Philadelphia, PA in the King of Prussia area.


I may be back in the area around Christmas if you're still looking then.


----------



## Luugster

Hi,
I'm kinda new to this but I have a Samsung un49ks8500 and am interested in having it properly calibrated. I live in Fort Lauderdale, FL and at hoping to be more educated on the topic as I don't know how worth it it is to have a 49" bedroom tv calibrated.


----------



## dj7675

Looking for a calibrator in Oregon to calibrate a JVC RS500 that has experience working with the RS500/600 projectors.
Thanks
Darin


----------



## TweakerInWA

Looking for someone around the Syracuse, NY area experienced in OLED calibration.... 65B6P

Thanks! 

Steve 

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mhdiab

Chad B said:


> I would love to go to Alaska. Any chance of rounding up a few buddies for a little tour?



I could make it a second person (I know a while since this was posted)


----------



## Chad B

mhdiab said:


> I could make it a second person (I know a while since this was posted)




Thanks, I hope we can keep the interest up. It would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoS24

Chad B said:


> Thanks, I hope we can keep the interest up. It would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Chad - can you check your PMs, waiting on a response about your trip to Florida.

thanks


----------



## Hulkstr8

Hey guys,

I know the info is in here somewhere, but this could be more expedient. Any good calibrators in Lansing area? Just inquiring as of now. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

Sony2014 said:


> I would stay far away from him calibrating my tv.


Really? Why's that? 

Can you please give specifics before you say something like that about someone with his tenure and qualifications on this very large public forum?

I haven't worked with him in about 8 years, but I attended his classes and he certainly seemed like he knew his stuff. At least at that time.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

Hulkstr8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know the info is in here somewhere, but this could be more expedient. Any good calibrators in Lansing area? Just inquiring as of now. Thanks!


I highly recommend Ken Whitcomb ("D6500Ken" here on AVS). He is in Indy, so not sure he gets up your way often, but worth a PM to him anyway.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/members/31152-d6500ken.html 



> *Originally Posted by Sony2014:*
> I would stay far away from him calibrating my tv.





Dave Harper said:


> Really? Why's that?
> 
> Can you please give specifics before you say something like that about someone with his tenure and qualifications on this very large public forum?
> 
> I haven't worked with him in about 8 years, but I attended his classes and he certainly seemed like he knew his stuff. At least at that time.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess the troll deleted his comments and ran back under the bridge that he came crawling out from.


----------



## Rayjr

Dave Harper said:


> I highly recommend Ken Whitcomb ("D6500Ken" here on AVS). He is in Indy, so not sure he gets up your way often, but worth a PM to him anyway.


Ken Whitcomb can be contacted at http://kenwhitcomb.com/

Hope this helps.
RayJr


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've set dates for a TX-OK-KS-NE-CO tour taking place in mid-November and wanted to share those dates and details here.

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, Nov 16-18

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, Nov 18-19

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Sunday, Nov 19-20

*Waco, TX* area: Sunday, Nov 20

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Tuesday, Nov 21-22

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Wednesday, Nov 23

*Kansas City* area: Friday-Saturday, Nov 25-26

*Lincoln-Omaha, NE* area: Sunday, Nov 27

*Denver-Colorado Springs, CO* areas: Monday-Tuesday, Nov 28-29

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## wse

Any one does Southern California San Diego and has calibrated JVC RS600


----------



## jkim1983

Can anyone recommend a good calibrator in NYC that won't break the bank?


----------



## vantage78

BadTA said:


> Also looking for calibration in Texas. I am in San Antonio area (only a couple hours from Houston).
> 
> LG OLED65B6P


Hi all. Did you guys ever get a lead on this? I'm looking at a JVC RS600 purchase within the next month or so, and would appreciate a Houston calibration lead.

Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote

vantage78 said:


> Hi all. Did you guys ever get a lead on this? I'm looking at a JVC RS600 purchase within the next month or so, and would appreciate a Houston calibration lead.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent. 

FYI, my schedule for Houston appears a few posts above yours.


----------



## nSchmidt7

Looking for a good calibrator in Chicago.

Basically want to do what they do in this video; to my LG OLED 65E6P.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

jkim1983 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good calibrator in NYC that won't break the bank?


PM Sent....


----------



## mase1981

Looking for a good ISF certified calibrator in Dallas area (Little Elm 75068). 
If you are and see this, please send PM with Price. 
Epson 6040UB.


----------



## Norskman

Looking for a good calibrator in the Tacoma, Washington area. 

New LG OLED65E6P arriving and would like to discuss getting it professionally calibrated.


----------



## jbn008

Norskman said:


> Looking for a good calibrator in the Tacoma, Washington area.
> 
> New LG OLED65E6P arriving and would like to discuss getting it professionally calibrated.


Looking for a professional calibrator in the Charlotte, NC/ Fort Mill, SC area. 

If you are and see this, please send PM with Price. 

Sony VPL-VW95ES with around 1000 hours on original bulb

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## FVierra27

*SF - Bay Area Calibrator*

Just purchased a Samsung UN65KS9000 and looking to get in calibrated. I live in Morgan Hill, CA which is about 20 minutes south of San Jose. Let me know if you know/recommend anyone.

Thank you!


----------



## Rayjr

FVierra27 said:


> Just purchased a Samsung UN65KS9000 and looking to get in calibrated. I live in Morgan Hill, CA which is about 20 minutes south of San Jose. Let me know if you know/recommend anyone.
> 
> Thank you!


*THX Certified Video Calibrators*

Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## tigerljj1

*Need calibration in Inland Empire, CA: Upland*

Purchased Samsung 65in KS9000. Would like it professionally calibrated. Any assistance is appreciated! Thx!!


----------



## mattytreks

*Professional Calibration Service Recommendations - San Diego, CA Area?*

Hi All- am about to receive and break in a new 4K HDR OLED, but would like to have professionally calibrated.

Does anyone have recommendations for a good calibration service provider in the San Diego area?

Thanks!


----------



## pbz06

I found these guys online:

http://www.coastcalibration.com/


----------



## otlbum

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

nSchmidt7 said:


> Basically want to do what they do in this video; to my LG OLED 65E6P.


I didn't watch the whole video but skipped through it. I question why they would choose to leave SDR colour that way. Colours are incorrect. Did they put it on the wrong setting?

HDR should be calibrated. They left it alone. The LG code values are coarse, but they do somewhat align to a range of 10-bit code with 668 being somewhere closest to the maximum light output of the TV, which is ~540nits as measured with my Konica-Minolta CS-1000A (even though code 688 corresponds with 700nits). To navigate the controls, one would need to write down the affected range of the control as there is some overlap. HDR grayscale can and should be done and can be done very well except for the lowest controls which are far too coarse (one click takes you in a direction you don't want to go). Majority of the range can and do calibrate to a dEu'v' of 6 or less, and the EOTF on this panel aligns extremely well. The calibrator needs to put some legwork into it as to not add unwanted artefacts, but it can be done. The results are jaw-dropping amazing. Constructive feedback. 

These videos need to been edited down for excessive jargon and showing moments that just weren't necessary (eg. meter not found, rescan. Do we need to see that?). While I often like the topics of Scott's videos, 1.5hrs for each of them is a lot of time to commit with our busy lifestyles. Less is more!


----------



## umr

I will be in Memphis TN, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Texas and Louisiana in December for high quality video calibration, audio calibration and room acoustics services. Please go to my website for more information if you are interested at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## john fusco

Looking to get my new LG OLED65B6P Calibrated. Any isf techs near Wappinger's Falls NY area?


----------



## elvinps2626

looking for a ISF calibrator to calibrate my JVC DLA-X750R have a Da-lite 133" acoustic screen. I live in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic. Please PM me if you live here or you can fly over. I can get you a couple more costumers that want there Tv's calibrated.


----------



## hithere

Still installing/remodeling, but would love to have my Epson 2016 LS10000 (aka 10500, I guess) calibrated (DCI + Rec) once we finish. In northern Delaware (1 hr from Philly, 1 hour from Baltimore), please PM.


----------



## DougDingle

*Calibrating the LG OLED65E6P in Los Angeles*



drewTT said:


> Anyone local in socal that has OLED experience?


Did you ever find someone?

I'm looking at buying the OLED65E6P, and would like to get a quote from someone with OLED calibration experience and high end gear for calibration in Los Angeles.


----------



## Dave Harper

hithere said:


> Still installing/remodeling, but would love to have my Epson 2016 LS10000 (aka 10500, I guess) calibrated (DCI + Rec) once we finish. In northern Delaware (1 hr from Philly, 1 hour from Baltimore), please PM.


What is your time frame? I may be back in that area next summer.


----------



## JBruckner

*Eugene, OR*

I would like to hire a calibrator to calibrate a new OLED55E6P. Please DM with pricing information. Thanks so much!


----------



## annisman

Just wanted to post here and say that Chad B came by on Sunday to calibrate my LG B6 OLED in Niagara Falls and I simply cannot be more pleased with the results. To put it quite simply he turned a great looking picture into one that is now completely breathtaking. He was on time, very friendly and very professional. I would absolutely recommend him to anybody trying to get the best out of their new TV. Thanks again Chad !


----------



## james27587

Any installers/calibrator in Raleigh NC area?
Need to install and calibrate JVC X75R


----------



## rboster

james27587 said:


> Any installers/calibrator in Raleigh NC area?
> Need to install and calibrate JVC X75R


I used Raleigh in the thread's search engine and found these 

Chad B is a respected calibrator and has toured your area before

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/home-1.html

this site was suggested by member D-Nice that's out of SC, but also goes to Raleigh: av-fi.com

Doug from Drop the Remote goes to NC

http://www.isfforum.com/details/clearly-resolved.html

This list also came up for suggestions on the Raleigh are search results. 

Lion AV Consultants
ISF & THX Video Calibration
Real-time Twitter Home Theater News

All should have reviews on AVS that would come up using the search engine for the individual companies. I've used both drop the remote and Lion AV and both did a terrific job.


----------



## legolad

Any calibrators in Atlanta who want to try their hand at calibrating the new LeEco 85" uMax85?


----------



## DroptheRemote

legolad said:


> Any calibrators in Atlanta who want to try their hand at calibrating the new LeEco 85" uMax85?


PM sent.


----------



## Arm3n

legolad said:


> Any calibrators in Atlanta who want to try their hand at calibrating the new LeEco 85" uMax85?


Ditto for Boston?


----------



## Dave Harper

Arm3n said:


> Ditto for Boston?




Gregg Loewen, Owner
Lion AV
http://lionav.com/new/


----------



## theclipper

Any Seattle-area OLED calibrators? I've got a LG 65E6P I'm hoping to have calibrated.

Thanks!


----------



## JustinHEMI05

Pittsburgh area looking to have LG OLED 65B6P calibrated.

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## john fusco

Shoutout to Gregg Loewen from Lion Audio Video Consultants for and Awesome Calibration on my LG OLED 65B6! TV looks amazing! Thanks!


----------



## JustinHEMI05

john fusco said:


> Shoutout to Gregg Loewen from Lion Audio Video Consultants for and Awesome Calibration on my LG OLED 65B6! TV looks amazing! Thanks!


Thanks for this! It looks like I'll be able to have him do mine as well!

Justin


----------



## MeximusPrime

Good morning. Houston, Texas area looking to possibly have my LG OLED 65E6P calibrated.

Thanks!


----------



## D6500Ken

MeximusPrime said:


> Good morning. Houston, Texas area looking to possibly have my LG OLED 65E6P calibrated.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## MiklaDfar

Hello from Boca Raton, FL . Anyone in the area that can calibrate my LG OLED65B6P?
Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

MiklaDfar said:


> Hello from Boca Raton, FL . Anyone in the area that can calibrate my LG OLED65B6P?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, seeing as the ISF Headquarters is right in your town, I'd think you shouldn't have an issue finding someone!  Maybe you'll get Joel Silver himself? 

Imaging Science Foundation
3257 Harrington Drive
Boca Raton, FL 33496
Phone: (561) 997-9073
Fax: (561) 995-7715
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MiklaDfar

Dave Harper said:


> Well, seeing as the ISF Headquarters is right in your town, I'd think you shouldn't have an issue finding someone!  Maybe you'll get Joel Silver himself?
> 
> Imaging Science Foundation
> 3257 Harrington Drive
> Boca Raton, FL 33496
> Phone: (561) 997-9073
> Fax: (561) 995-7715
> Email: removed by post count police


OH! Haha... don't I feel silly! That is only 15 min away. Thanks!


----------



## tspotorno

Looking for a Calibrator in East Central Florida (Titusville) for the following:

Sony VW5000 Projector hooked up to a Lumagen Pro

and

LG OLED 65G6P TV

Must be familiar with Lumagen video processor.


----------



## Mr.Baylor

Any good ISF guys in the Northern NJ area?


----------



## boombaby

*Indianapolis Area*

Anyone located in/around (or traveling through) Indianapolis, IN area? Looking to get a Samsung KS8000 calibrated.


----------



## Rayjr

boombaby said:


> Anyone located in/around (or traveling through) Indianapolis, IN area? Looking to get a Samsung KS8000 calibrated.


You may want to contact @D6500Ken.. he is based out of Indy.
Here is his website info: http://kenwhitcomb.com/

Later
RayJr


----------



## boombaby

Rayjr said:


> You may want to contact @D6500Ken.. he is based out of Indy.
> Here is his website info:
> 
> Later
> RayJr


Good deal. Thanks Ray!

@D6500Ken - I've sent a message through your website.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

Mr.Baylor said:


> Any good ISF guys in the Northern NJ area?


PM Sent..


----------



## Mashing

Looking for calibrator near Houston, TX to calibrate my LG B6.

Thanks.


----------



## jakubp12

Looking to get two TV's calibrated at Home. Anyone in the North Jersey area? I'm located at 07407 to be exact.

The TVs are a LG 65E6P and 55" Samsung KS8000.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

jakubp12 said:


> Looking to get two TV's calibrated at Home. Anyone in the North Jersey area? I'm located at 07407 to be exact.
> 
> The TVs are a LG 65E6P and 55" Samsung KS8000.



I am based out of NY and travel to Northern NJ. Send me an email so we can discuss this. 

Very Best,
Dan 
[email protected]
www.avcolorsolutions.com


----------



## boblauer

Looking for someone in Orange County California to setup Denon AVR and calibrate a SAMSUNG UN60KS8000F. Thanks in advance.


----------



## D6500Ken

boblauer said:


> Looking for someone in Orange County California to setup Denon AVR and calibrate a SAMSUNG UN60KS8000F. Thanks in advance.


You might want to contact Ray Coronado at www.socalht.com
He is also a Denon Certified Integrator.

You could also try Dave Abrams of Avical, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't do audio.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## eddyxwb

Anyone in Sacramento area that can help me out with 65KS8000? Thanks


----------



## stevcha

Any recommendations for the Lynnwood, WA area? Looking to get a Sony 850D calibrated. Thank you!


----------



## Fritz Charles

In Vegas. Need a LG OLED65B6P and Marantz SR7010 calibrated. Any takers available before Jan?


----------



## Mashing

Mashing said:


> Looking for calibrator near Houston, TX to calibrate my LG B6.
> 
> Thanks.


Been a few weeks since I last inquired about a calibrator. I'm still looking to get my OLED TV calibrated. Is there someone here I can reach out to (I'm new to the forum so I don't know anyone).


----------



## Dave Harper

Mashing said:


> Looking for calibrator near Houston, TX to calibrate my LG B6.
> 
> Thanks.





Mashing said:


> Been a few weeks since I last inquired about a calibrator. I'm still looking to get my OLED TV calibrated. Is there someone here I can reach out to (I'm new to the forum so I don't know anyone).



Houston.....we have a problem!


----------



## DroptheRemote

Mashing said:


> Been a few weeks since I last inquired about a calibrator. I'm still looking to get my OLED TV calibrated. Is there someone here I can reach out to (I'm new to the forum so I don't know anyone).


PM sent.


----------



## zebmaster

I'm looking for a calibrator for my Samsung UN65KS9000, I'm in Baltimore County, MD.


----------



## Nexgen76

Anyone in the Charlotte, NC area to calibrate JVC RS400 .


----------



## DroptheRemote

Nexgen76 said:


> Anyone in the Charlotte, NC area to calibrate JVC RS400 .


PM sent.


----------



## dmbmay98

Chad B came out and calibrated my JVC RS400 and sound system. The results were outstanding and I would definitely recommend him.


----------



## GTOGreg

I'm looking for a calibrator for my Samsung UN65KS8000, I'm in Lancaster County, PA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## umr

I will be traveling to the following locations in February for audio calibration, video calibrations and theater design: Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas.


Please go to my website www.accucalav.com to see my client reviews and service capabilities.


----------



## Dave Harper

GTOGreg said:


> I'm looking for a calibrator for my Samsung UN65KS8000, I'm in Lancaster County, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That's my old stomping grounds, from Etown. My daughter is still there in our home going to college and my family is all around that area, so I'll be back there in the summer if you haven't found anyone by then.


----------



## jdoostil

I will be in Las Vegas for CES (Jan 3-8, 2017) if anyone in the area needs calibration work done!

Jason Dustal
[email protected]


----------



## bdavidson

Looking for a calibrator in Fairfax, VA. (NoVA, Virginia) I have a new JVC DLA-RS500U front projector and not happy with the auto calibration coming from my previous professionally calibrated JVC RS-4910U. Would need 2d low, 2d high, 3d high, HDR bt2020 and SDR bt2020 if at all possible.

Thanks,

Bradley


----------



## nativecodder

Any calibrator located in the Cape Cod area?


----------



## Dave Harper

nativecodder said:


> Any calibrator located in the Cape Cod area?


Gregg Loewen. Lion AV

www.lionav.com


----------



## tysonmax

I'm located in Orlando, will there be any Pro's in the area in the next few weeks?


----------



## amnesia0287

theclipper said:


> Any Seattle-area OLED calibrators? I've got a LG 65E6P I'm hoping to have calibrated.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you find anyone?


----------



## umr

amnesia0287 said:


> Did you find anyone?



I will be in that area in January, but I am already fully booked. I will return to Seattle in May for audio and video calibrations.


----------



## baseball0618

Looking for a calibrator In Phia PA area for a Sony 665ES PJ for UHD/HDR and 1080p

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Harper

baseball0618 said:


> Looking for a calibrator In Phia PA area for a Sony 665ES PJ for UHD/HDR and 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I should be back there in the summer and will have the 675ES as my demo/testing unit. You should have some decent hours on it by then. If you haven't gotten anyone yet, hit me up by PM. 

baseball0618........Phillies phan?


----------



## Stephen Terry

In Denver where there seems to be a shortage of qualified calibrators.

Anyone local to Denver or possibly tentative schedules for those of you that have road shows coming to Colorado?


----------



## jdoostil

*ISF instructor in St Petersburg*



tysonmax said:


> I'm located in Orlando, will there be any Pro's in the area in the next few weeks?


PM sent!


----------



## DroptheRemote

Stephen Terry said:


> In Denver where there seems to be a shortage of qualified calibrators.
> 
> Anyone local to Denver or possibly tentative schedules for those of you that have road shows coming to Colorado?


PM sent.


----------



## AuburnM5

umr said:


> I will be traveling to the following locations in February for audio calibration, video calibrations and theater design: Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas.
> 
> 
> Please go to my website www.accucalav.com to see my client reviews and service capabilities.


Hello. I have a 675es that I would love to have calibrated if you have avability when coming through AL. I live in Birmingham. Would it be worth also calibrating my C6 OLED?


----------



## umr

AuburnM5 said:


> Hello. I have a 675es that I would love to have calibrated if you have avability when coming through AL. I live in Birmingham. Would it be worth also calibrating my C6 OLED?



Hi. I do have availability in your area at this time. I would recommend calibrating your LG display. I have had great success with them. I would also recommend my audio calibration service for your surround system. Most clients find my audio calibration service to be as important as the video. Please fill out this form at my website to get on my list http://www.accucalav.com/pricing-quote-form/.


----------



## SJHT

Anyone in the San Francisco Bay Area? Would like someone familiar with my setup including a JVC RS600 and Lumagen Pro. Thanks. SJ


----------



## AuburnM5

umr said:


> Hi. I do have availability in your area at this time. I would recommend calibrating your LG display. I have had great success with them. I would also recommend my audio calibration service for your surround system. Most clients find my audio calibration service to be as important as the video. Please fill out this form at my website to get on my list http://www.accucalav.com/pricing-quote-form/.


How many hours does each need to be able to calibrate properly?


----------



## umr

AuburnM5 said:


> How many hours does each need to be able to calibrate properly?




It varies by the gear and mistakes. 5-7 hours total is typical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuburnM5

umr said:


> It varies by the gear and mistakes. 5-7 hours total is typical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I wasn't clear. How many hours of use is recommended on each before calibration is done?


----------



## umr

AuburnM5 said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. How many hours of use is recommended on each before calibration is done?




I would put at least 40 hours on one. The more the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umr

I have an opening in the Los Angeles area on January 11th in the evening because of a cancellation. Please go to my website if you want to use my services for audio, video or design. http://www.accucalav.com/pricing-quote-form/


----------



## ezdriver

*Calibrator Needed*

I'm beginning to think the Calibration business is drying up in the Washington, DC area (Maryland) as I'm having no success finding one to work on my OLED55B6P. I had a great calibrator at one time but he's evidently moved out of the area. A point in the right direction is greatly appreciated!


ez


----------



## hocash

I am in Las Vegas and will need a calibration - the earliest I'd need it is late this month. Taking delivery in about 2 weeks so need to get some viewing time.

Some questions for those who do calibration.

1) I'm sure my local home theater store will offer calibration but doesn't seem like it'll be an ISF certified one - what's the difference between ISF and someone who is an experienced home theater professional? 

2) My nightmare is paying for a top level calibration then having my brother visit me and change all the display settings because it's "too dark." Are the settings saved somewhere so I can reload them if someone changes them? A way to lock them on an LG OLED65B6P? Or some sort of file that can reload all the settings?

3) Since I assume the calibration happens during the day and my tv is not in a light controlled environment, won't that defeat the purpose of the calibration if most of the viewing I really care about will be television and movies at night? Should I just ask someone to come at night?

4) How long does it take and how much are we talking about? I swear I had someone do a calibration on a different television many years ago and it only took an hour or two. I'm seeing some people saying 5+ hours? 

I'm new year and want to thank everyone for a valuable resource. Really helped me make the decision on the OLED and also got some great pricing information. Ended up paying much less than I would have otherwise.

John


----------



## JKurk

*OLED TV Calibration Needed*

Hi,

Wondering if there are any available calibrators in the Milwaukee, WI area that are familiar with calibrating the 2016 LG OLED tv's. I took delivery of my 55C6P in early December and have just over 100 hours on the set. At this point I have adjusted it to the best of my abilities. I love the display but know that there is potential to get even more out of it.

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## DroptheRemote

JKurk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if there are any available calibrators in the Milwaukee, WI area that are familiar with calibrating the 2016 LG OLED tv's. I took delivery of my 55C6P in early December and have just over 100 hours on the set. At this point I have adjusted it to the best of my abilities. I love the display but know that there is potential to get even more out of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply!


PM sent.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Calibration Needed. New Sony XBR940d and Denon 7200WA and Oppo UHD 203.

Looking for multiple calibration settings. HDR Day/Night; 4k Streaming Day/Night; 4k upscale Day/Night; 4K Native Day/Night

Located just South of Sarasota Florida. Please send a PM if interested.


----------



## sjanderson

Dave Harper said:


> That's my old stomping grounds, from Etown. My daughter is still there in our home going to college and my family is all around that area, so I'll be back there in the summer if you haven't found anyone by then.


Dave

Give me a shout when you're in Lancaster area again. Hoping to have my Sharp Elite PRO-60X5 calibrated.


----------



## Dave Harper

sjanderson said:


> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a shout when you're in Lancaster area again. Hoping to have my Sharp Elite PRO-60X5 calibrated.



Will do! I wouldn't wait though because this is my 25th Anniversary Year of marriage and it may end up being a real quick stop on our way to somewhere awesome to celebrate, not leaving time to do any calibrations (unless I want the 25th to be the last!  )

I suggest you keep trying to find someone and if that doesn't pan out and I'm available then, we can make it so. 

I know Gregg Loewen, owner of Lion AV and Lead THX Video Instructor heads that way from time to time. He's out of New England. www.lionav.com


----------



## D-Nice

ezdriver said:


> I'm beginning to think the Calibration business is drying up in the Washington, DC area (Maryland) as I'm having no success finding one to work on my OLED55B6P. I had a great calibrator at one time but he's evidently moved out of the area. A point in the right direction is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> ez


PM Sent


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> Calibration Needed. New Sony XBR940d and Denon 7200WA and Oppo UHD 203.
> 
> Looking for multiple calibration settings. HDR Day/Night; 4k Streaming Day/Night; 4k upscale Day/Night; 4K Native Day/Night
> 
> Located just South of Sarasota Florida. Please send a PM if interested.


Anyone out there ?


----------



## Lynkage

Stephen Terry said:


> In Denver where there seems to be a shortage of qualified calibrators.
> 
> Anyone local to Denver or possibly tentative schedules for those of you that have road shows coming to Colorado?


Did you end up finding someone in our town? 

My new RS 500 is going to need some adjustments.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Lynkage said:


> Did you end up finding someone in our town?
> 
> My new RS 500 is going to need some adjustments.


PM sent.


----------



## sneeeky

looking for someone to calibrate my zt60, im located in the los angeles area. any recommendations would be much appreciated
thank you!!


----------



## Rayjr

^
You have a PM

RayJr


----------



## D-Nice

sneeeky said:


> looking for someone to calibrate my zt60, im located in the los angeles area. any recommendations would be much appreciated
> thank you!!


PM Sent


----------



## pwl

Looking for an ISF calibrator for my Samsung in 65JS850D 2015 UHD TV. I'm located in Tomball Texas just outside of Houston.


----------



## Paul Arnette

I have booked a calibration. I appreciate everyone's responses.

-----

Hello.

I recently upgrade my home theater system to include an LG OLED65E6P, and I would like to have it calibrated. I'm looking for an ISF calibrator to come out to the Virginia Beach, VA area. My time-frame is flexible as I understand it is best to let these sets "run in" for a while before calibration. Please PM me.

Thanks!
--
Paul


----------



## bcharlsen

im looking for someone around the Wichita,ks area. any help would be great. i have a Philips 55PFL5601/F7 55" looking to get the screen dialed in


----------



## D-Nice

pwl said:


> Looking for an ISF calibrator for my Samsung in 65JS850D 2015 UHD TV. I'm located in Tomball Texas just outside of Houston.


PM Sent


----------



## D-Nice

Paul Arnette said:


> Hello.
> 
> I recently upgrade my home theater system to include an LG OLED65E6P, and I would like to have it calibrated. I'm looking for an ISF calibrator to come out to the Virginia Beach, VA area. My time-frame is flexible as I understand it is best to let these sets "run in" for a while before calibration. Please PM me.
> 
> Thanks!
> --
> Paul


PM sent


----------



## bcharlsen

D-Nice , im not getting any PM's from you. could ya email me?? [email protected]


----------



## cpmcmah

umr said:


> I will be traveling to the following locations in February for audio calibration, video calibrations and theater design: Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> How far south are you going in Alabama? Is Pensacola too far South (it's lower Alabama in a way!)?


----------



## umr

cpmcmah said:


> umr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be traveling to the following locations in February for audio calibration, video calibrations and theater design: Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far south are you going in Alabama? Is Pensacola too far South (it's lower Alabama in a way!)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am already fully booked for February, but I would go to Pensacola on my April trip. Please fill out the quote form on my website if you want me to come there. www.accucalav.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bcharlsen

umr said:


> cpmcmah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am already fully booked for February, but I would go to Pensacola on my April trip. Please fill out the quote form on my website if you want me to come there. www.accucalav.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> have your or would you ever come to kansas at all???
Click to expand...


----------



## D-Nice

bcharlsen said:


> D-Nice , im not getting any PM's from you. could ya email me?? [email protected]


Email sent.


----------



## umr

bcharlsen said:


> umr said:
> 
> 
> 
> have your or would you ever come to kansas at all???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do. It depends where.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MeximusPrime

Looking for a calibrator for my LG OLED65E6P. I'm located in Rosenberg Texas right outside of Houston.


----------



## kpfe1f

Looking for a calibrator in Southwestern Ontario, specifically Chatham/Windsor area.


----------



## D-Nice

MeximusPrime said:


> Looking for a calibrator for my LG OLED65E6P. I'm located in Rosenberg Texas right outside of Houston.


PM sent.


----------



## TXStateBobcat

I plan on purchasing the LG 65C6P oled tv tonight. Anyone know the price/details of someone in the Austin, TX area who can do a calibration? 

Thanks!


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Still looking for SW Florida. Just south of Tampa/St. Pete area.


----------



## Techaholic

Looking for ISF on a LG 65" C6 Alexandria VA 22304


----------



## D-Nice

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> Still looking for SW Florida. Just south of Tampa/St. Pete area.


PM sent.


----------



## D-Nice

TXStateBobcat said:


> I plan on purchasing the LG 65C6P oled tv tonight. Anyone know the price/details of someone in the Austin, TX area who can do a calibration?
> 
> Thanks!


I think I responded to your email???


----------



## D-Nice

Techaholic said:


> Looking for ISF on a LG 65" C6 Alexandria VA 22304


PM sent.


----------



## sneeeky

D-Nice said:


> PM Sent


d-nice, i apparently cannot send pm's can you pm me your contact info thank you!


----------



## D-Nice

sneeeky said:


> d-nice, i apparently cannot send pm's can you pm me your contact info thank you!


I got your email and sent a reply.


----------



## 8th sin

D-Nice said:


> PM sent.


Can you PM me the info you sent to Adamg? Also in Tampa Bay (Temple Terrace) and looking for a video calibrator for my LG B6.


----------



## D-Nice

8th sin said:


> Can you PM me the info you sent to Adamg? Also in Tampa Bay (Temple Terrace) and looking for a video calibrator for my LG B6.


PM sent.


----------



## natetheskate

Looking for a pro in Orlando FL. Please feel free to shoot me a PM. Panel is a Sony XBR75x940d

I'm all set, thanks guys!


----------



## Techaholic

D-Nice said:


> PM sent.


Reply PM sent


----------



## roque13

Can anyone recommend a calibrator for a OLED65B6 ins Winston Salem, NC? Looking to have it calibrated sometime in the next couple of months, maybe sooner. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarguy316

Looking for a calibrator in the triangle (Raleigh/Cary) area of NC for an LG Oled.


----------



## D-Nice

Techaholic said:


> Reply PM sent


Ditto


----------



## D-Nice

roque13 said:


> Can anyone recommend a calibrator for a OLED65B6 ins Winston Salem, NC? Looking to have it calibrated sometime in the next couple of months, maybe sooner. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## D-Nice

guitarguy316 said:


> Looking for a calibrator in the triangle (Raleigh/Cary) area of NC for an LG Oled.


PM sent


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Calibration Availability for Chicago, Milwaukee, Madison, Twin Cities and Kansas City Areas*

A little late in getting this posted here, but still some availability at most stops on this upcoming trip, though Chicago and Madison are nearly fully booked.

*Chicago *area: Thursday-Saturday, February 2-4

*Madison*, WI area: Sunday, February 5

*Milwaukee*, WI area: Monday, February 6

*Rochester/Minneapolis*, area: Tuesday-Wednesday, February 7-8

*Kansas City* area: Thursday-Saturday, February 9-11

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Yellbean

Looking for calibration for a LG OLED65B6 and a Panasonic 65ZT60 in Central NJ.


----------



## AVCAS Inc

PM Sent...




Yellbean said:


> Looking for calibration for a LG OLED65B6 and a Panasonic 65ZT60 in Central NJ.


----------



## samorf

Hi. I live in Las Vegas. I have a LG OLED65B6P. I see a lot of people who live in Cali and tour to Vegas. Ideally looking for someone local or anyone coming to Vegas in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Viruscwu

*Pacific Northwest Calibration*

I recently purchased a JVC X750R projector and would like to have a professional calibration done. Looking to get a few settings the switch between.

SDR Rec 709
Live Rec 709 (essentially same as above but with CMD active)
SDR BT2020
HDR BT2020 
HDR BT2020 Dark

Equipment List:
Screen - Center Stage XD 2:1 ratio 144x73
AVR - HDCP 2.2/HDMI 2.0a compliant
UHD Player - Philips w/HD Fury (but will soon be OPPO 203 if metastrip kinks are worked out)

Other Stuff: Cable Box & Roku Premiere Plus


----------



## prometheus00

Hey guys. I'm interested in getting my LG OLED65E6P and Denon AVR-S920W setup calibrated. Anyone near Brooklyn, NY?


----------



## Dave Harper

prometheus00 said:


> Hey guys. I'm interested in getting my LG OLED65E6P and Denon AVR-S920W setup calibrated. Anyone near Brooklyn, NY?



Kevin Miller should be right in your neck of the woods.


----------



## D-Nice

prometheus00 said:


> Hey guys. I'm interested in getting my LG OLED65E6P and Denon AVR-S920W setup calibrated. Anyone near Brooklyn, NY?


PM sent


----------



## sjerseydad22

Looking for a calibrator in the Southern New Jersey (Turnpike Exit 2) area for an LG OLEDB6P.


----------



## RealAct

I'm getting an LG OLED55E6P on 02/01/17 anyone doing Calibration in the Miami/Hialeah FL, area? also should I wait sometime before attempting calibration?


----------



## DroptheRemote

*March Tour Date for Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska & Kansas City*

I'm now taking appointments for the following March tour dates, covering Houston, San Antonio, Austin, Dallas-Fort Worth, Oklahoma City, Tulsa, Colorado Springs, Denver, Fort Collins, Lincoln/Omaha and Kansas City.

*Houston*, TX area: Wednesday-Friday, March 1-3

*San Antonio*, TX area: Friday-Saturday, March 3-4

*Austin*, TX area: Saturday-Sunday, March 4-5

*Dallas-Fort Worth*, TX area: Monday-Tuesday, March 6-7

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa*, OK area: Wednesday, March 8

*Colorado Springs/Denver/Fort Collins* areas: Friday-Saturday, March 10-11

*Omaha/Lincoln*, NE areas: Monday, March 13

*Kansas City* area: Tuesday-Wednesday, 14-15

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Tews19

If there is anyone near Milwaukee, WI please PM me. Looking to have my UN55JS9000 Samsung SUHD calibrated. Thanks.


----------



## mjohnson4580

Anyone near Baltimore md

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

mjohnson4580 said:


> Anyone near Baltimore md
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



I may be back in that area in March, but if not then most likely summer if you haven't found someone by then.


----------



## 1python1

oled55b6 in the bay area?


----------



## D-Nice

mjohnson4580 said:


> Anyone near Baltimore md
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## D-Nice

1python1 said:


> oled55b6 in the bay area?


PM sent


----------



## 1python1

awesome thank you!


----------



## sjerseydad22

sjerseydad22 said:


> Looking for a calibrator in the Southern New Jersey (Turnpike Exit 2) area for an LG OLEDB6P.


I should have added that I am budget-restricted to $350. Of course, I would include a fantastic meal and beverages. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## kutlow77

Looking for someone who knows how to run REW on my subs. I have the UMKI 1 MIC OR WHATEVER YOU CALL IT. I have the mini dsp 2x4 balanced.


----------



## umr

I will be in Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas in April for audio calibration, video calibration and home theater design. Please go to my website to signup for my services or investigate my offerings, www.accucalav.com.


----------



## Xunaka

I'm looking for a calibrator for a Sony XBR75x940c in Austin TX


----------



## metzy25

Looking for a calibrator in the Milwaukee Wi area. Just purchased a 65c6 oled that I'm looking to get calibrated! Thank you.


----------



## halfelite

Just purchased the OLED65B6P looking for calibration in southern California area.


----------



## Jon Baker

Just purchased OLED 55B6 looking for professional calibration in Baltimore, MD!


----------



## D-Nice

halfelite said:


> Just purchased the OLED65B6P looking for calibration in southern California area.


PM sent


----------



## D-Nice

Jon Baker said:


> Just purchased OLED 55B6 looking for professional calibration in Baltimore, MD!


PM sent


----------



## dpippel

Greetings all. I purchased a LG OLED65E6P in November of last year and believe that it has a sufficient number of hours on it now to start thinking about a calibration. Seeking out an ISF tech with LG OLED experience who services the Phoenix, AZ area. At this time I'm just looking for pricing information. Please shoot me a PM, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Viruscwu

*Ellensburg, WA*

I recently purchased a JVC X750R projector and would like to have a professional calibration done. The Pacific Northwest seems to be a desolate place when it comes to professional calibrators.

Looking to get a few settings the switch between:
SDR Rec 709
Live Rec 709 (Sports)
SDR BT2020
HDR BT2020 1000 nit
HDR BT2020 4000 nit

Equipment List:
Screen - Center Stage XD 2:1 ratio 144x73
UHD Player - OPPO 203
Roku Premiere Plus


----------



## unknownbeef

Anybody in Seattle? I specifically need my new JVC RS520 projector calibrated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## umr

unknownbeef said:


> Anybody in Seattle? I specifically need my new JVC RS520 projector calibrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I will be in your area in May. Please go to my website for more info. www.accucalav.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Noway

Seeking an ISF tech with LG OLED experience who services the North Carolina Triangle area (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill). 

Please Note: At this time I'm still shooting to get 200 hours minimum on the set before scheduling anything. That said, if qualified, please send a PM. Thank you...


----------



## Don_Key_Knutts

mase1981 said:


> Looking for a good ISF certified calibrator in Dallas area (Little Elm 75068).
> If you are and see this, please send PM with Price.
> Epson 6040UB.


You find anyone?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Calibration Availability in Denver, Eastern Colorado*

There's been a couple recent discussions here about the lack of calibrators in the Denver and eastern Colorado area, so I just wanted to post a reminder note that I'm going to be available there on Friday and Saturday, March 10 and 11. I may also end up having an opening for a Thursday evening appointment.

If you're interested, I can be reached via eMail at "doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com" or by phone on 314-226-1705.


----------



## PalJoey

Looking for ISF certified calibrator for the Chicagoland area. Have an OLED65B6P and live downtown in the Gold Coast. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DroptheRemote

PalJoey said:


> Looking for ISF certified calibrator for the Chicagoland area. Have an OLED65B6P and live downtown in the Gold Coast.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## i_max2k2

Anyone in Monroe, Louisiana area, I'd just like my TV & colormunki display profiled for HCFR.

Thank you!


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Updated Calibration Tour Dates for March & April*

Earlier this week I finalized dates for an April tour of the Upper Midwest. Here's the schedule:

*April
*
*Central Iowa* area: Tuesday, April 4

*Rochester, MN* area: Wednesday, April 5

*Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Thursday-Friday, April 6-7

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* areas: Saturday-Sunday, April 8-9

*Chicago, IL* area: Monday-Tuesday, April 10-11

*Detroit, MI* area: Thursday-Friday, April 13-14

*Central IL* area: Saturday-Sunday, April 15-16

I also had to rework some of the dates for my March tour, which begins this week, and I still have selected openings. Here's the revised schedule.

*March*

*Denver/Boulder/Colorado Springs* area - Friday-Saturday, March 10-11

*Houston, TX* area: Thursday-Friday, March 16-17

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday-Saturday, March 17-18

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Sunday, March 18-19

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, March 20-22

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Wednesday, March 22

*Kansas City* area: Thursday-Friday, March 23-24


If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Justin Dugal

hi i was lookign to contact Michael Osadciw can some pm me his contact info i need a tv calibrated in the windsor region and i heard he is the best buy have some questions


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Justin Dugal said:


> hi i was lookign to contact Michael Osadciw can some pm me his contact info i need a tv calibrated in the windsor region and i heard he is the best buy have some questions


Hello Justin - you can PM me here.

Talk soon.


----------



## escapen

Anyone located or touring Northern California? Specifically the San Francisco Bay Area. Thanks!


----------



## Jesse Jhaj

Hey all, 

Looking for a calibrator in Los Angeles, California for my OLED65B6P. Want calibration for HDR/Dolby Vision/Game mode etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## eNoize

Hi, any calibrators in the Portland, OR area. I'm about 20 minutes south of that looking to calibrate JVC RS620. 

Please PM if anyone might already have travel plans to this general area. Thanks.


----------



## escapen

escapen said:


> Anyone located or touring Northern California? Specifically the San Francisco Bay Area. Thanks!


I should have noted that this is for an LG OLED65B6P


----------



## Justin Dugal

Michael Osadciw said:


> Hello Justin - you can PM me here.
> 
> Talk soon.


unfortunately it wont let me pm you could you send me one please.


----------



## D-Nice

escapen said:


> I should have noted that this is for an LG OLED65B6P


PM sent.


----------



## dnhawley

*Waco TX*

looking for some near waco tx
[email protected]


----------



## cbolton

I am looking for an ISF tech with LG OLED experience who services the Phoenix metro areas. I have a 2017 LG C7 that will be in need of calibration once I get enough hours on the set.


----------



## Dave Harper

cbolton said:


> I am looking for an ISF tech with LG OLED experience who services the Phoenix metro areas. I have a 2017 LG C7 that will be in need of calibration once I get enough hours on the set.



I'm not sure if Michael Hamilton is still around, but he was from the Phoenix area. 

I think he was also part of @Gregg Loewen and his Lion AV network. Check here http://lionav.com/new/michael-hamilton/


----------



## mhansel411

*Baltimore/D.C. Area*

New here, Been lurking the past month or so. I recently picked up a Samsung 64PN8000D and have been looking into calibrating myself and i just honestly dont think i would have the time to dedicate to doing this DIY and learing although i would love to. Looking for someone in the Baltimore/D.C. area to come out and help me out! Thanks in advance!

-Marshall


----------



## vis64

I know I missed Droptheremote earlier this month. Is anyone with LG OLED 65B6P experience coming to Denver Colorado over the next couple of months or that lives here? I am looking for someone that has done a lot of these. What is a lot....how about greater than 50, is that reasonable? 

Best Buy has this service and curious if anyone has used them and what the experience was like.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aohus

Looking for an expert OLED calibrator (65 inch LG C6). 

Requesting for San Francisco Bay Area region (more specifically Fremont location)

Issue I am having is crushed blacks/lack of shadow detail.

Prefer someone who has some experience with calibration. Please let me know calibration tools/equipment you use.

Thank you!


----------



## SALadder22FF

Looking for an Epson 5040UBe projector to be calibrated. Had for 3 months now. San Anotnio, TX.


----------



## cpukiller

Anyone in the Seattle area experienced with calibrating 2016 LG OLEDs for SDR/HDR? PM please!


----------



## harrisu

Can someone recommend a good calibrator in Central NJ for OLED TV?


----------



## AVCAS Inc

harrisu said:


> Can someone recommend a good calibrator in Central NJ for OLED TV?


PM Sent....


----------



## sbjork

I am spending the rest of the month finishing up my new home theatre room and getting the audio side finished, but I will be needing a new calibration for my Panasonic VT60 plasma. I live about 40 minutes NE of the Twin Cities area in western Wisconsin, if anyone is available in the month of May. Thanks!


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic

I only have 150 hours on my LG oled 65E6. Is there a minimum amount I wait before having calibration done?

I'm in Chicago western suburbs looking for any recommendations.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Phil Tomaskovic said:


> I only have 150 hours on my LG oled 65E6. Is there a minimum amount I wait before having calibration done?
> 
> I'm in Chicago western suburbs looking for any recommendations.


I'm in Chicago later this week. PM sent.


----------



## Mr Bob

aohus said:


> Looking for an expert OLED calibrator (65 inch LG C6).
> 
> Requesting for San Francisco Bay Area region (more specifically Fremont location)
> 
> Issue I am having is crushed blacks/lack of shadow detail.
> 
> Prefer someone who has some experience with calibration. Please let me know calibration tools/equipment you use.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent. Sorry for the double send, meant to only send it once -


----------



## Mr Bob

I arrived in Portland OR yesterday for family ties, will be here till April 12th. All areas in and around Portland covered, extending up to Washington and down to Eugene and Corvallis. 

I specialize in CRT front and rear projection tech, if you are a proud owner of this vintage tech and want to keep it looking its best. CRT afficianados can find an interesting blurb on what I think of CRT tech these days at my _Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!_ thread elsewhere here on the AVS, the one that has been going on since I started it in 2006. It hit the million view mark a couple years ago. Even 15 year old CRT sets just keep going on strong...

I am also doing OLEDs, esp. LG, which can be very challenging, as they do not respond in normal fashion in certain areas. They can be very quirky if you're a DIYer and trying to do it yourself. The color scheme you could wind up with could very well be rather odd and not normal at all. If you have been doing DIY work and that is the case with your display as we speak, I can sift that out for you and make the changes that will allow you to get silky smooth and linear color rendition instead, fully realistic and lifelike. This will aid in your level of immersion and truly being spirited away. 

The ultimate goal is hypnotic suspension of disbelief. At the end of your movie you have to start to breathe again...

If your skills as a DIYer are not actually up to it - no great stretch, the learning curve is immense - have one of us do the corrections for you. You'll be glad you did, and kicking yourself for waiting so long.


----------



## Mr Bob

escapen said:


> Anyone located or touring Northern California? Specifically the San Francisco Bay Area. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Mr Bob

aohus said:


> Looking for an expert OLED calibrator (65 inch LG C6).
> 
> Requesting for San Francisco Bay Area region (more specifically Fremont location)
> 
> Issue I am having is crushed blacks/lack of shadow detail.
> 
> Prefer someone who has some experience with calibration. Please let me know calibration tools/equipment you use.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## thebignewt

I am in Prescott, AZ, about 2 hrs from Phoenix. I just got an LG OLED65E6P and am interested in having it calibrated once I have enough break in hours on it (how many do I need?). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Timothy1180

I'm in Sacramento area. Would love to have my lg oled 65" e6 calibration done. Hopefully someone is still in NorCal


----------



## Mr Bob

I just PM'd Timothy, who simply commented on his DIY experience being difficult. Here is part of what my response was, covering an element he hadn't even asked me about but something I consider very important to keep in mind. 



> I hear you. The owner of the 55" LG OLED I now currently own was pulling his hair out, and he doesn't have any! He owned 2 of the first year out and 1 of the following year, all of which needed attention.
> 
> He had owned backlit LED displays up until the OLEDs, but had owned and fallen in love with CRT long before HD and before flat panels had become easily affordable. He was so starved for those good old CRT blacks he used to love that completely aside from the anomalies these sets naturally have, he had turned down his brightness so much just to get good blacks again that half the depth of his star fields was gone, in space scenes. I took care of that immediately for him, before even launching into the calibration. He hadn't even known what he was missing until then, on his new LED sets.


----------



## Mr Bob

thebignewt said:


> I am in Prescott, AZ, about 2 hrs from Phoenix. I just got an LG OLED65E6P and am interested in having it calibrated once I have enough break in hours on it (how many do I need?). Thanks in advance!


100 hours of viewing time is the commonly accepted timeframe. It comes from when CRT RPTVs had convergence circuits that would need to "burn in" over time to finally lose their constant drifting, and finally get completely stable once fully warmed up from dead cold (usually about 45 minutes from turn-on after being off overnight). 

This 45 minute warm-up period from dead cold to get your highest precision convergence with each viewing still applies on all CRT RPTVs, it's simply nature of the beast. If you have some critical viewing ahead of you, you turn it on 45 minutes ahead of time and let it warm up. If you don't want needless wear and tear on your guns, you change the input to a blank one for that warm up period, so your screen will be all black in the interim.

It does not apply on any other modality tho, including OLED. Good to go upon turn-on.


----------



## teachsac

Timothy1180 said:


> I'm in Sacramento area. Would love to have my lg oled 65" e6 calibration done. Hopefully someone is still in NorCal



Give Robert Busch a call from Busch Home Theater. He comes to Sacramento. Does all of mine. Very few have more experience and knowledge.


S~


----------



## umr

I had a cancellation in the Denver area on Friday May 12th. Please contact me at www.accucalav.com if you would like me to calibrate your audio and/or video.


----------



## miket5567

Looking for an expert OLED calibrator (65 inch LG B6). Philadelphia area. 

Thanks!


----------



## audacious nick

Anyone in Austin, TX do 2016 OLED calibration?


----------



## jpwest

*Calibration in NW Twin Cities area?*

XBR-65X850D, did the best I could with one of the calibration discs but really need professional help. Anyone in or swinging through the NW suburbs around Minneapolis?


----------



## Gamecock24

I'm looking into calibrating my Samsung KS8500 and possibly Audessy Pro ran on my Denon AVR X3000. I hoping for some kind of package deal for both but if not that's ok, I'm mainly concerned about PQ. I'm located in Columbia, SC. I sent D-Nice a PM and am waiting on a response from him but I figured I'd see if there is anyone else that serves my region.


Thanks


----------



## Theaterfreak360

*Quality Calibrators in San Antonio/Austin, TX?*

I see that the recent San Antonio/Austin TX calibration requests went unanswered. Are there no quality calibrators out here in South Central Texas or is anyone heading this way anytime soon?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Theaterfreak360 said:


> I see that the recent San Antonio/Austin TX calibration requests went unanswered. Are there no quality calibrators out here in South Central Texas or is anyone heading this way anytime soon?


PM sent.


----------



## D-Nice

I will be in Austin, TX 5/1 and 5/2. I have 2 calibration appointments available. PM or email me for details.


----------



## ghostnotes

D-Nice said:


> I will be in Austin, TX 5/1 and 5/2. I have 2 calibration appointments available. PM or email me for details.



Any chance you will be around Houston at that time.

Have an LG 65E6 ~250HRS


----------



## D-Nice

ghostnotes said:


> Any chance you will be around Houston at that time.
> 
> Have an LG 65E6 ~250HRS


No, but the end of May


----------



## ghostnotes

D-Nice said:


> No, but the end of May


Ok i will pm you my number.
That way,if you can then just give me a call.


----------



## ezdriver

*OLED 55B6P Calibration*

I live in the Wash, DC suburbs (MD) and am in need of a calibration. Probably have about 250 hours on the set at this point.


ez


----------



## D-Nice

ezdriver said:


> I live in the Wash, DC suburbs (MD) and am in need of a calibration. Probably have about 250 hours on the set at this point.
> 
> 
> ez


PM sent.


----------



## Robert Schwartz 2

Need calibration for m Vizio m55 DO very bright room


----------



## LCSeminole

I live in Tallahassee, FL and definitely need my new full array LED Samsung UN65KS9800, ISF calibrated. I'm currently on a calibrator's list for his next tour through Florida, but his last tour in my area was this past February and as of right now no set-in-stone Tour dates for the future. So I was hoping to find another ISF calibrator that may be in my neck of the woods, sooner rather than later.


----------



## DomNY

Greetings,

I am in the Fort Mill, SC area (zip 29707) just south of NC border (about 25 miles south of Charlotte, NC). Can anyone recommend an ISF Calibrator in the area that has calibrated an Epson 5040 or similar projector? 

D-Nice. I sent you a private message a few weeks ago and never heard back. Figured trying it this way in case you didn't see it.

Regards,
Dom


----------



## thebignewt

Anyone in/near Phoenix for an LG OLED65E6P? I can't even Google anyone and I sure am not gonna try the Geek Squad, they get pretty bad reviews for $250 charge. Half the reviews say it looks worse after they got done lol.


----------



## sbjork

D-Nice said:


> PM sent.


D-Nice, have you gotten my PMs, or are they not going through? I was just wondering if you are still available outside the Twin Cities area in May. No problem if you are not, but I just need to know so that I can repost and find someone else who can. My installers are coming tomorrow to finish running wires for the surrounds & put them up, plus mount the Panny. So I am ready any time after that.

Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice

sbjork said:


> D-Nice, have you gotten my PMs, or are they not going through? I was just wondering if you are still available outside the Twin Cities area in May. No problem if you are not, but I just need to know so that I can repost and find someone else who can. My installers are coming tomorrow to finish running wires for the surrounds & put them up, plus mount the Panny. So I am ready any time after that.
> 
> Thanks!


I have not been receiving PM notifications (again!!!). I replied to your PM.


----------



## sbjork

D-Nice said:


> I have not been receiving PM notifications (again!!!). I replied to your PM.


Got it, and sent you the info. Thanks.


----------



## vahighland

D-Nice said:


> I have not been receiving PM notifications (again!!!). I replied to your PM.


DeWayne, have you been receiving my PMs? I wanted to set up an appt.


----------



## D-Nice

vahighland said:


> DeWayne, have you been receiving my PMs? I wanted to set up an appt.


PM sent.


----------



## robsis

D-Nice said:


> I have not been receiving PM notifications (again!!!). I replied to your PM.


 @D-Nice: I've sent you a few PM'S wondering if you ever get around or through Arizona...I now know why you never replied.

Any chance you are through here, at all?

Thanks.


----------



## wruss64

My, name is Bill Russell and I am ISF certified working in the Midwest. The Kansas City Metro area is my home, but I travel throughout KS, MO and NE.

Home Theater display calibration is my specialty, projectors and flat panels.

My equipment - Murideo Fresco Six-G, Calman, C6 HDR

Aside from display calibration I also offer home theater design consulting for the proper Audio and Video equipment based on the budget, room, and needs. 

Company name - KC Home Media

Phone - 913-738-4795

email - [email protected]


----------



## D-Nice

robsis said:


> @D-Nice: I've sent you a few PM'S wondering if you ever get around or through Arizona...I now know why you never replied.
> 
> Any chance you are through here, at all?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Leonardo629

I need a calibrator here in So. Cal that can work his magic on my LG C7P before 5/12. David from Avical calibrated my Kuro, but he has no openings next week.


----------



## D6500Ken

Leonardo629 said:


> I need a calibrator here in So. Cal that can work his magic on my LG C7P before 5/12. David from Avical calibrated my Kuro, but he has no openings next week.


Ray Coronado may be available. Contact him at http://socalht.com


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Leonardo629

D6500Ken said:


> Ray Coronado may be available. Contact him at http://socalht.com
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb


Thank you, just sent them an e-mail.


----------



## jphillips63

Are there any calibrators in Middle TN? I just purchased the Sony A1E and I'll need it calibrated in a few months after break in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6500Ken

jphillips63 said:


> Are there any calibrators in Middle TN? I just purchased the Sony A1E and I'll need it calibrated in a few months after break in


PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## BMac1203

I am in need of a PJ calibrator in NoVA area (specifically Leesburg, VA - about 45min outside of DC). 

Have a JVC DLA-RS420 w/approx 50hours looking to get calibrated. 

Please PM me if you calibrate or know someone who will! Thanks!


----------



## umr

jphillips63 said:


> Are there any calibrators in Middle TN? I just purchased the Sony A1E and I'll need it calibrated in a few months after break in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I will be I your area in October for audio and video calibration. www.accucalav.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

BMac1203 said:


> I am in need of a PJ calibrator in NoVA area (specifically Leesburg, VA - about 45min outside of DC).
> 
> 
> 
> Have a JVC DLA-RS420 w/approx 50hours looking to get calibrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you calibrate or know someone who will! Thanks!



I may be there in the early August timeframe.


----------



## Jamal Shareef

cpukiller said:


> Anyone in the Seattle area experienced with calibrating 2016 LG OLEDs for SDR/HDR? PM please!


Hey cpukiller,

I do not have enough posts to be able to PM you yet...but I am a calibrator in the Seattle area with experience working with the 2016 LG OLEDs. 

If you can PM me first, I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Jamal


----------



## dgsg

Looking for someone that services the West Covina area of the San Gabriel Valley in Southern California.
Want a calibration on a new Sony 55" XBR A1E OLED set.


----------



## D-Nice

dgsg said:


> Looking for someone that services the West Covina area of the San Gabriel Valley in Southern California.
> Want a calibration on a new Sony 55" XBR A1E OLED set.


PM sent


----------



## vash32

Looking for somebody to calibrate some CRT TVs in Warsaw Virginia.
Pacifically to 34 inch Sony HD CRT, 34xbr960 & 34xbr910.

Both HD CRT need to have geometry recalculated and convergence, would like to also remove most overscan as possible for all modes. 480i to 1080i.

Also might be interested in having two 20 inch professional Sony crt calibrated, PVM-2030.


----------



## ssavanna

Need a calibrator for my 2016 55" B6 OLED. I'm in Chicago (downtown). Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

ssavanna said:


> Need a calibrator for my 2016 55" B6 OLED. I'm in Chicago (downtown). Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ken Whitcomb (Send PM to @D6500Ken ) I believe is near Indianapolis, so not too incredibly far. I'm sure he heads up to the Chicago area on occasion. I would try him. He is top notch and will make your equipment sing!


----------



## Silverfoxvtx

Looking for a calibration of my SonyA1E in the Tacoma Wa area...


----------



## vash32

If there's nobody near Warsaw how about Richmond Virginia or Fredricksburg?


----------



## kirbybreezy

Silverfoxvtx said:


> Looking for a calibration of my SonyA1E in the Tacoma Wa area...


Sent you a PM


----------



## kz2171

*Chicago Calibrator?*

Anyone know of a good calibrator in the Chicago downtown area that would be able to help calibrate my 65E6 this month? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmstone24

Looking for a calibration in Owasso, OK, which is just north of Tulsa, OK. I have an LG 65 B6.


----------



## DroptheRemote

mmstone24 said:


> Looking for a calibration in Owasso, OK, which is just north of Tulsa, OK. I have an LG 65 B6.


I will be doing a TX-OK-KS-CO-NE-MO tour in early July.

PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

kz2171 said:


> Anyone know of a good calibrator in the Chicago downtown area that would be able to help calibrate my 65E6 this month? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Stangs55

Looking for the the best in the Houston area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Stangs55 said:


> Looking for the the best in the Houston area.


PM sent.


----------



## Dave-T

ChadB came over last night (Arlington, Virginia) and calibrated my E6 and as exactly as what other forum members have said they thought they had something good and after Chad left they had something much much better. Chad is a really nice guy who took the time to explain everything and was very patient with me to say the least. Chad even went over some audio stuff with me to show me where my system had some bullet holes. I am very happy with the outcome of the calibration I received. I had ISF Bright, Dark, 3D and HDR Standard done on 2 inputs. I had 2 inputs calibrated so I am prepared for Dolby Vision and I have to use a second input because my maranta 8802a will not do DV pass-through yet. If you are considering getting your tv calibrated I highly recommend giving Chad a call.

Thanks again Chad,

dave-t


----------



## biliam1982

Is there any Calibrators who are in the area/come to North/East Central Florida who can do UHD/HDR calibrations?

I (and maybe 1 other) are looking to have a JVC RS500 calibrated. Open to suggestions but I've read the Custom Gamma Curves are the best for these projectors right now.


----------



## citsur86

Anyone in the Southern NJ Area? I've done a lot myself, but considering having someone come out and tell me where I'm doing things right and where I may be off course with my audio calibration, PEQ, etc.


----------



## Nexgen76

D-Nice said:


> PM sent


Looking to get JVC RS400 calibrated, I'm in Monroe 25 miles outside of Charlotte.


----------



## Sweetmeat

Anyone in Nebraska soon? Need my JVC RS420 projector calibrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

Sweetmeat said:


> Anyone in Nebraska soon? Need my JVC RS420 projector calibrated.


PM sent.


----------



## robsis

Anyone in the Phoenix-Flagstaff, Arizona area for a possible calibration on a 2016 LG OLED 65" C6?


----------



## kz2171

*Chicago Calibration*



DroptheRemote said:


> PM sent.



Hey DroptheRemote,

Unable to send PMs yet but I got your PM. I'm flexible on when the calibration can be done, whenever is fine. Would love to get some more details!


----------



## DroptheRemote

kz2171 said:


> Hey DroptheRemote,
> 
> Unable to send PMs yet but I got your PM. I'm flexible on when the calibration can be done, whenever is fine. Would love to get some more details!


kz, 

I just sent you a follow-up PM that includes my eMail address. We can discuss any questions you have via eMail, and I can also send you my pricing details once I have your address.

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## dildatonr

Looking for a seasoned calibrator who is versed in custom curves and HDR on the JVCRS400
Reside in New Paltz NY
About 90 miles north of NYC


----------



## batchman027

Looking for calibration in South Florida for a LG OLED65B6


----------



## exhaustnote

I'm looking for a calibration in Vancouver, BC for my LG OLED65B6. Thanks!


----------



## icemanjs

Looking for someone to calibrate my 65" c7 oled in the Newmarket Ontario area and have read that mike is the best. Would like for hdr as well if possible


----------



## Pac1012

Will anyone be around Rochester NY in the coming weeks/months?

Have a Sony 940E and would like to group with audio calibration if price is right.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Earlier this week I finalized dates for a July tour that will include Texas, Oklahoma, eastern Colorado, eastern Nebraska, eastern Kansas, Kansas City and western and central Missouri areas. 

I also have some remaining availability for the Chicago area this weekend.

Here's the schedule:

*June*

*Chicago area:* Saturday-Sunday, June 10-11

*July*

*Houston, TX area: *Wednesday-Friday, July 5-7

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, July 7-8

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Monday, July 8-10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Wednesday, July 10-12

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday-Thursday, July 12-13

*Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Saturday-Sunday, July 15-16

*Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Monday-Tuesday, July 17-18

*Kansas City area:* Tuesday-Wednesday, July 18-19

*Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia area:* Thursday, July 20

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## KB47

*Phoenix area calibrators??*



robsis said:


> Anyone in the Phoenix-Flagstaff, Arizona area for a possible calibration on a 2016 LG OLED 65" C6?


I'm also looking for a calibrator traveling to Phoenix. Any recommendations? D-Nice, Jeff?


----------



## D-Nice

KB47 said:


> I'm also looking for a calibrator traveling to Phoenix. Any recommendations? D-Nice, Jeff?


PM sent


----------



## robsis

D-Nice said:


> PM sent


Does this mean you might be coming through? I didn't hear back with a price, so I figured you wouldn't be able to stop this way......


----------



## icemanjs

Just had Mike Osadciw come out to calibrate my 65" lg c7 and did a amazing job. Took the time to explain what he was doing. Showed u the before and after settings. Has all the tools to get the job done. Tv was thx calibrated along with hdr. If your in the Toronto area and needs your done u should contact him


----------



## ironsurvivor

I'm just curious if anyone comes through Oklahoma and how much to cost is to calibrate my A1E. I have never had a TV professionally calibrated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## skypilotofhope

Anyone calibrating in Southwestern Ontario (Canada)? I am southwest of London by about 30 minutes (along the 401). E6 and hoping for HDR and 3D calibration, too. Thx!


----------



## DroptheRemote

ironsurvivor said:


> I'm just curious if anyone comes through Oklahoma and how much to cost is to calibrate my A1E. I have never had a TV professionally calibrated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


PM Sent.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Hi Skypilot - I was just in your neighbourhood yesterday! Oh man... I take trips out your way from London to Windsor along the 401. I'm equipped to do HD-SDR, UHD-HDR, & 3D. I'll send you a PM with details and we'll get your 65E6P calibrated!


----------



## skypop

@dnice do you come to long island NY to calibrate? It's for an JVC Rs600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphgolf

I'm in Richmond VA and have a Sony A1E (had a Z9 but exchanged for this model).

In about 2-3 weeks I should be done with burn in (100hours) and ready for a calibration. Anyone available? Please PM


----------



## njfoses

I am in Atlanta using Calman and I am looking for someone with a high end spectro to profile my i1Display Pro against on my Sony 940E.


----------



## skypop

I'm in Long Island NY,need to have my JVC RS600 calibrated,need someone that really understands the HDR Calibrating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skypop

skypop said:


> I'm in Long Island NY,need to have my JVC RS600 calibrated,need someone that really understands the HDR Calibrating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Would like to have this done as she as possible,thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdoostil

I will be calibrating a system in Jacksonville, FL on Saturday 7/29. I am available on Sunday 7/30 for anyone between Jacksonville and St Petersburg! Feel free to email me if you are interested!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jdoostil

skypop said:


> Would like to have this done as she as possible,thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kevin Miller is in your area!


----------



## subacabra

Looking for someone in the Nj area to calibrate my Sony x900e 65"
Thanx!


----------



## skypop

jdoostil said:


> Kevin Miller is in your area!




Do you have any contact info for him? If you do I'll take it,thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Nice

skypop said:


> Do you have any contact info for him? If you do I'll take it,thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM


----------



## skypop

I emailed you and responded,but never heard anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akgolf

Chances are I'll be getting an Epson LS10500 later this year and looking for a calibrator in the Oklahoma City area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

akgolf said:


> Chances are I'll be getting an Epson LS10500 later this year and looking for a calibrator in the Oklahoma City area.


PM sent.


----------



## akgolf

DroptheRemote said:


> PM sent.


Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Southeast US Calibration Tour in August*

I've set some dates for a mid-summer tour around the Southeast US.

*August*

*Knoxville, TN area:* Monday-Tuesday, July 31-August 1

*Greensboro, NC area:* Wednesday, August 2

*Charlotte, NC area:* Thursday, August 3

*Charleston, SC area:* Friday, August 4

*Atlanta, GA area:* Saturday, August 5

*Nashville, TN area:* Sunday-Monday, August 6-7

*Memphis, TN area: * Tuesday, August 8

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Abenlog

Hello,

I'm looking for a calibrator in the Long Island, NY area to calibrate my LG OLED65E6P.

Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nexgen76

Looking for a calibrator who is versed in custom curves and HDR on the JVCRS400


----------



## 996911

Nexgen76 said:


> Looking for a calibrator who is versed in custom curves and HDR on the JVCRS400


You just missed @Chad B 

He was here in the Carolinas just a couple weeks ago. You might want to contact him and see if he is still in the area or coming through. He just did my RS600 and did a stellar job and built several custom gamma curves for HDR.


----------



## BinaryLinguist

JustinHEMI05 said:


> Pittsburgh area looking to have LG OLED 65B6P calibrated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Justin


Did you ever locate someone? Looking now also.


----------



## njfoses

DroptheRemote said:


> *Southeast US Calibration Tour in August*
> 
> I've set some dates for a mid-summer tour around the Southeast US.
> 
> *August*
> 
> *Knoxville, TN area:* Monday-Tuesday, July 31-August 1
> 
> *Greensboro, NC area:* Wednesday, August 2
> 
> *Charlotte, NC area:* Thursday, August 3
> 
> *Charleston, SC area:* Friday, August 4
> 
> *Atlanta, GA area:* Saturday, August 5
> 
> *Nashville, TN area:* Sunday-Monday, August 6-7
> 
> *Memphis, TN area: * Tuesday, August 8
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


Email sent.


----------



## njfoses

njfoses said:


> I am in Atlanta using Calman and I am looking for someone with a high end spectro to profile my i1Display Pro against on my Sony 940E.


I am still looking for someone to fulfill this request. Send me a PM to discuss.


----------



## Nexgen76

996911 said:


> You just missed @*Chad B*
> 
> He was here in the Carolinas just a couple weeks ago. You might want to contact him and see if he is still in the area or coming through. He just did my RS600 and did a stellar job and built several custom gamma curves for HDR.


I was on that list but i had to cancel due too death in the family.....Hopefully he coming back soon.


----------



## 996911

Nexgen76 said:


> I was on that list but i had to cancel due too death in the family.....Hopefully he coming back soon.


Ugh....so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## JustinHEMI05

BinaryLinguist said:


> Did you ever locate someone? Looking now also.


Yes, I went with ChadB. He was fantastic. I couldn't be more pleased with the process or results.


----------



## gadgtfreek

I need some Florida, Alabama, Mississippi people to get some calibrations so I can get @Chad B back down here more often!


----------



## dmb359

I'm looking to have a calibration done in Minneapolis. Any of you make it up this way often? or anyone know someone locally they trust to do a good calibration?

I'll provide money and beer 

Everything in my signature is fairly new and could use a professional tweaking.


----------



## Dman289

gadgtfreek said:


> I need some Florida, Alabama, Mississippi people to get some calibrations so I can get @Chad B back down here more often!


Hello, if you can add Louisiana into that list I'm interested to throw my name in there. I sent Chad a PM but am sure he's quite busy.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Dman289 said:


> Hello, if you can add Louisiana into that list I'm interested to throw my name in there. I sent Chad a PM but am sure he's quite busy.


I think our area is set for Sept, but fill out the form here:

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.html


----------



## DroptheRemote

dmb359 said:


> I'm looking to have a calibration done in Minneapolis. Any of you make it up this way often? or anyone know someone locally they trust to do a good calibration?
> 
> I'll provide money and beer
> 
> Everything in my signature is fairly new and could use a professional tweaking.


PM sent.


----------



## Dman289

Just made it official, thanks and looking forward to it!


----------



## fato

I am looking for a good calibration in the Sarasota/Bradenton area (SW Florida). I really don't want to call a random guy from best buy


----------



## gadgtfreek

Do not call a guy from Best Buy.


----------



## Dman289

gadgtfreek said:


> Do not call a guy from Best Buy.


Before discovering this thread the only option in front of me for calibration was my local Best Buy. Reading some of the horror stories on their website reviews, I really didn't want to go that route and play Russian roulette in hopes that I got a competent calibrator. Now I can literally breathe a sigh of relief after reading and knowing how many professionals there are on this site that do calibrations for a living. I'm grateful for that!


----------



## thaflyest1

Hi,

Are there any ISF calibrators in the MD/DC area or that will be traveling out this way in the next couple of months? I have a 65 inch C6 OLED display I would like calibrated. 

Thanks


----------



## ERuiz

Any OLED calibrators in the Orlando, Florida area?

I need my LG 65C7P OLED calibrated.

PM me!


----------



## 35mphgolf

My 65" Sony A1E just hit 200hrs. Any calibrators available to come to Richmond, VA next week? If not next week please let me know your availability. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MATT J

Looking for a great and experienced ISF calibrater with a great reputation, that will service Maine Wilton area. Picking 75" Z9D this Saturday and after 200 hours would like to get it calibrated. 
Thank you


----------



## Gregg Loewen

HI Matt.
Id be happy to assist you. I am based out of Farmington and I am very familiar with your display.
Please email me to discuss, [email protected] 


Gregg


----------



## MATT J

Gregg Loewen said:


> HI Matt.
> Id be happy to assist you. I am based out of Farmington and I am very familiar with your display.
> Please email me to discuss, [email protected]
> 
> 
> Gregg


 Thank you.


----------



## dgfla

Greetings, looking for a experienced ISF calibrator for a Sony 940e. Had my Panasonic VT60 calibrated by BB about 4 years ago and was happy, but I am being advised by board members that this may be a crap shoot depending on which tech you get.

I am in the North Miami Beach, Florida area. 
Please PM me if interested.

thank you


----------



## DroptheRemote

*New Tour Dates Set for Upper Midwest*

I've just added new dates for an Upper Midwest tour in September.

*September*

*Central Iowa area:* Tuesday, September 12

*Rochester, MN area:* Wednesday, September 13

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area: * Thursday-Friday, September 14-15

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Saturday-Sunday, September 16-17

*Chicago, IL area:* Monday-Tuesday, September 18-19

*Detroit, MI area:* Wednesday-Friday, September 20-22

*Central IL area:* Saturday, September 23

I also have some remaining openings for my August tour, which starts next week.

*August*

*Knoxville, TN area:* Monday-Tuesday, July 31-August 1

*Greensboro, NC area:* Wednesday, August 2

*Charlotte, NC area:* Thursday, August 3

*Charleston, SC area:* Friday, August 4

*Atlanta, GA area:* Saturday, August 5

*Nashville, TN area:* Sunday-Monday, August 6-7

*Memphis, TN area:* Tuesday, August 8

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## fritzjurg

I'm trying to search the site for recommendations for Tampa calibrator for a Sony A1E 65". 200+ hours viewed. Any recommendations to help accelerate my search will be greatly appreciated


----------



## dmb359

DroptheRemote said:


> *Minneapolis-St. Paul area: * Thursday-Friday, September 14-15


Unfortunately I'm out of town from the 13th -16th of September or I may have jumped on this.


----------



## AdamsHT

*Professional Calibration Wanted in AZ*

Hi Everyone,

Would you please recommend a calibrator in AZ. I have a Sony 75Z9D.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## jdoostil

AdamsHT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Would you please recommend a calibrator in AZ. I have a Sony 75Z9D.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam, 

Michael Hamilton is in your area. He's great! PM me if you would like his info!


----------



## jdoostil

fritzjurg said:


> I'm trying to search the site for recommendations for Tampa calibrator for a Sony A1E 65". 200+ hours viewed. Any recommendations to help accelerate my search will be greatly appreciated


PM sent


----------



## jdoostil

dgfla said:


> Greetings, looking for a experienced ISF calibrator for a Sony 940e. Had my Panasonic VT60 calibrated by BB about 4 years ago and was happy, but I am being advised by board members that this may be a crap shoot depending on which tech you get.
> 
> I am in the North Miami Beach, Florida area.
> Please PM me if interested.
> 
> thank you


PM sent!


----------



## jdoostil

ERuiz said:


> Any OLED calibrators in the Orlando, Florida area?
> 
> I need my LG 65C7P OLED calibrated.
> 
> PM me!


PM sent!


----------



## jdoostil

fato said:


> I am looking for a good calibration in the Sarasota/Bradenton area (SW Florida). I really don't want to call a random guy from best buy


PM sent!


----------



## Lee Gallagher

AdamsHT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Would you please recommend a calibrator in AZ. I have a Sony 75Z9D.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam



Hi Adam,

I cover the state of Arizona and can assist you.


----------



## samovies10

Hello, 

I recently got an LG OLED65C7P and I was interested in having it professionally calibrated for SDR, HDR-10, and Dolby Vision, if possible. I live in north Austin, TX. 

Is anyone nearby that can calibrate it? Or does anyone know of someone that can do a professional calibration here? 

Thanks.


----------



## citrus3000psi

I'm needing to get some geometry issues fixed on Wega Trinition Model# KD-34XS955

I'm located in Indianapolis, IN. If anybody knows anybody in the area that would be great.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Rayjr

dgfla said:


> Greetings, looking for a experienced ISF calibrator for a Sony 940e. Had my Panasonic VT60 calibrated by BB about 4 years ago and was happy, but I am being advised by board members that this may be a crap shoot depending on which tech you get.
> 
> I am in the North Miami Beach, Florida area.
> Please PM me if interested.
> 
> thank you





fritzjurg said:


> I'm trying to search the site for recommendations for Tampa calibrator for a Sony A1E 65". 200+ hours viewed. Any recommendations to help accelerate my search will be greatly appreciated





AdamsHT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Would you please recommend a calibrator in AZ. I have a Sony 75Z9D.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam





samovies10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently got an LG OLED65C7P and I was interested in having it professionally calibrated for SDR, HDR-10, and Dolby Vision, if possible. I live in north Austin, TX.
> 
> Is anyone nearby that can calibrate it? Or does anyone know of someone that can do a professional calibration here?
> 
> Thanks.





citrus3000psi said:


> I'm needing to get some geometry issues fixed on Wega Trinition Model# KD-34XS955
> 
> I'm located in Indianapolis, IN. If anybody knows anybody in the area that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan



*THX Certified Video Calibrators*

Hope this helps

RayJr


----------



## samovies10

Rayjr said:


> *THX Certified Video Calibrators*
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> RayJr


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, for my location specifically, it seems they've stopped doing video calibrations.

So I'm still looking for someone who can do video calibration in north Austin, TX (for an LG OLED65C7P for SDR, HDR-10, and Dolby Vision). 

Thanks.


----------



## DroptheRemote

samovies10 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, for my location specifically, it seems they've stopped doing video calibrations.
> 
> So I'm still looking for someone who can do video calibration in north Austin, TX (for an LG OLED65C7P for SDR, HDR-10, and Dolby Vision).
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## anqgiap

Hi,

I'm looking for someone to calibrate Epson LS10000 in Houston TX. Please contact me.


----------



## hambletw

TweakerInWA said:


> Looking for someone around the Syracuse, NY area experienced in OLED calibration.... 65B6P
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Steve,

Did you ever get a response? I am also looking for someone to calibrate a LG OLED 65c7P

Warren


----------



## dmb359

Anyone else around MN looking for a calibration. D-Nice has said he's coming out the weekend of Aug 25/26 and can do a calibration for me, so maybe he can help some others out too.

He was able to get to my area the earliest of the people I talked to, and looks highly recommended after researching a little.

Looking forward to getting my x940e performing to its optimum ability.


----------



## Mr Bob

*Mr Bob in Portland in mid August 2017*

I am coming up from the SF Bay Area for my 50th high school reunion Wednesday the 16th, which promises to be interesting to say the least. I should be there about a week as I am staying for the eclipse, and would love to tip one or 2 with fellow calibrators and display owners, especially CRT RPTV and FPTV owners. 

LG OLED continues to impress and win debates over which brand and/or format is best, and despite quirks in their grayscale alignment procedures that make them quite a moving target, are still capable of one-click-tolerance calibration, delivering stealth grade linearity and performance after the calibration and from then on. I have not seen one yet that needs retweaking at any time later. The lifelike nature of what you watch after that is simply stunning and hypnotic.

I am ISF Level 2 certified and have been a member of AVS for well over 15 years. A thread I started in '06 called "Don't Dump Your CRT RPTV!" hit the million view mark a couple years ago. My post count is currently just short of 10,000.

Please contact me directly and early on, let's see what our schedules look like -

Mr Bob


----------



## gjlowe

Hello. Looking for someone to do an Epson 6020UB projector in the Durham NC area.


----------



## drwinlied

This thread would be so much more helpful if the 1st page was updated with links by state/region, so we could click on what state we are located in and get that list only, vs searching (even with google) 135+ pages for someone. Anyone have some spare time? 

That said, looking for Milwaukee (southeastern, WI, actually a bit south of MKE) someone to calibrate 65B7 and my audio as well.


----------



## desertdome

drwinlied said:


> This thread would be so much more helpful if the 1st page was updated with links by state/region, so we could click on what state we are located in and get that list only, vs searching (even with google) 135+ pages for someone. Anyone have some spare time?
> 
> That said, looking for Milwaukee (southeastern, WI, actually a bit south of MKE) someone to calibrate 65B7 and my audio as well.


I was in Kenosha, Union Grove, and Racine in April, but don't have any current plans to be in the area. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## D-Nice

desertdome said:


> I was in Kenosha, Union Grove, and Racine in April, but don't have any current plans to be in the area. I'll send you a PM.


Hey, your logo is very similar to mine


----------



## urgru

Looking for someone to calibrate a B7P in northern Virginia (inside DC beltway). SDR, HDR10 (esp. Game Mode), and DV if possible. I have another 40-50 hours of run in to do before hitting 200, so scheduling can be very flexible.


----------



## MrSniper1401

*New Orleans*

Any calibrators in/near New Orleans? Got a 65 Sony A1E


----------



## mfish234

I recentely bought a Sony 75x940D. I'm about a half hour north of Philadelphia (Bucks County, PA). Any experienced calibrator in or going to be in the area?


----------



## zombyjunky

*LG 65B7 Chicago Suburbs*

Looking for someone to calibrate my 65B7 sometime in the next couple weeks. Have about 200 hours on it right now.

South west suburbs of Chicago. Will give more info in PM.

Setup:
LG 65B7
Pioneer Elite LX301
Martin Logan 40s and 30 front
B&W 686 rears
Rythmik FV15HP


----------



## D-Nice

zombyjunky said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my 65B7 sometime in the next couple weeks. Have about 200 hours on it right now.
> 
> South west suburbs of Chicago. Will give more info in PM.
> 
> Setup:
> LG 65B7
> Pioneer Elite LX301
> Martin Logan 40s and 30 front
> B&W 686 rears
> Rythmik FV15HP


PM sent.


----------



## brittonal

*Melbourne, FL Sony PVM20M4U Calibration*

Anyone near this area that can service this unit of mine? Geometry and color calibration wanted.

Gregg Loewen from www.lionav.com contacted me last time but wasn't in a position to have this done at the time.
http://www.lionav.com


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hi
Ill be back in Florida around the end of September - first part of October. LMK if you would like to schedule.
Regards

Gregg


----------



## Razvan Popa

*LG 65E7 Houston, TX*

Anybody available for an LG 65E7 calibration(day/night) in Houston TX?

Obviously, after the hurricane mess getting cleaned out. Thanks!


----------



## stevewitz

Hi,

Have JVC-RS600. Would like to have it calibrated by someone with HDR experience with this projector.

Live in Las Vegas

Thanks!

Steve Witzel


----------



## umr

I will be in the following locations in November and December for audio and video calibration work along with home theater design. More information on my services is available at www.accucalav.com. I can also be contacted through my website.

November – Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia

December – Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas


----------



## Razvan Popa

*65e7*

Cmon, no love for Houston?


----------



## dneilan1

Looking for a calibrator that will be in the Portland, OR area that is comfortable with the JVS RS500 and REC2020 custom gamma calibration. Really need to start putting my UHD discs to use.


----------



## thebignewt

Still looking for someone in/near Phoenix for my LG OLED unit. Thanks.


----------



## SOLDIER

Miami Dade resident, zip code 33018.

Looking for a professional calibrator for my LG E6 55 inch OLED: http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-OLED55E6P-oled-4k-tv

Had it for over a year, even downgraded the firmware to avoid the inferior HDR Gaming preset. 

Provide rates and availability.


----------



## Jive Turkey

*help try to get chadb to come West...*

I recently put in a calibration request to Chad (I live in Monterey, Ca.). His scheduler replied there's no plan today but he is considering a tour "later this year" if they develop enough interest. 

Help us out on the West Coast by signing up here:

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.html

I think he needs a nice vacation, I mean business trip, out here.


----------



## Chad B

Yes, gearing up for a California tour come December. Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgtfreek

Chad B said:


> Yes, gearing up for a California tour come December. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any word on rescheduling Florida and Alabama?


----------



## stevewitz

Chad B said:


> Yes, gearing up for a California tour come December. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't for get Las Vegas!


----------



## dneilan1

Chad B said:


> Yes, gearing up for a California tour come December. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully that means you can swing by Portland, Oregon! Interest submitted.


----------



## bweissman

Jive Turkey said:


> Help us out on the West Coast by signing up here:
> 
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.htm
> 
> I think he needs a nice vacation, I mean business trip, out here.


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.html needs the trailing "l".


----------



## Jive Turkey

bweissman said:


> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.html needs the trailing "l".


Edited my post. 

It appears my "paste" skills are better than my "cut" skills. 

Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice

I will be in the Bay Area 9/29 - 10/1 and have two calibration appointments left. Please email or PM me if interested in setting up an appointment.


----------



## skip61

D-Nice said:


> I will be in the Bay Area 9/29 - 10/1 and have two calibration appointments left. Please email or PM me if interested in setting up an appointment.


Hi D-Nice , I sent you a pm.


----------



## dgfla

Greetings all;
Looking for a calibrator for a Sony 940E. Located in Miami, FL.
Please contact me if interested.

thanks...


----------



## gadgtfreek

dgfla said:


> Greetings all;
> Looking for a calibrator for a Sony 940E. Located in Miami, FL.
> Please contact me if interested.
> 
> thanks...


Chad B has a Florida tour that was just postponed due to the hurricane, have not heard a reschedule from him yet because he is also supposed to come to my area.


----------



## dgfla

gadgtfreek said:


> Chad B has a Florida tour that was just postponed due to the hurricane, have not heard a reschedule from him yet because he is also supposed to come to my area.


thanks GF, I will reach out to him.


----------



## TeePee78

Anyone in the Dallas area?

I need my Retro CRT to be fixed up..it's a mess. (KV32FS120)

Having a hard time finding calibrators...never had it done before


----------



## Afro Flapjack

Hey everyone! Does anyone know someone in the Orlando area? I'm actually a county below Orlando, I'm in Osceola County; right below Orange County. Kissimmee to be exact. I just purchased an OLED 55E7. Had it set up on Wednesday and been watching as much content as possible to continue "breaking" it in.


----------



## D-Nice

Afro Flapjack said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know someone in the Orlando area? I'm actually a county below Orlando, I'm in Osceola County; right below Orange County. Kissimmee to be exact. I just purchased an OLED 55E7. Had it set up on Wednesday and been watching as much content as possible to continue "breaking" it in.


I will be there later this month. Please PM me for details.


----------



## 422415

urgru said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate a B7P in northern Virginia (inside DC beltway). SDR, HDR10 (esp. Game Mode), and DV if possible. I have another 40-50 hours of run in to do before hitting 200, so scheduling can be very flexible.


I also need the same calibration for my C7P in Northern VA.


----------



## DroptheRemote

TeePee78 said:


> Anyone in the Dallas area?
> 
> I need my Retro CRT to be fixed up..it's a mess. (KV32FS120)
> 
> Having a hard time finding calibrators...never had it done before


PM sent.


----------



## umr

I will be in Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas in December for audio and video calibration. Please go to my website, www.accucalav.com, for information on my services or to signup.


----------



## helvetica bold

Looking to get my TCL P605 professionally calibrated (in Brooklyn) in trade for Graphic Design services (identity system, etc). I'm a branding professional (with 20+ yrs) who works entertainment. Can provide work samples. 
Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Dave Harper

helvetica bold said:


> Looking to get my TCL P605 professionally calibrated (in Brooklyn) in trade for Graphic Design services (identity system, etc). I'm a branding professional (with 20+ yrs) who works entertainment. Can provide work samples.
> 
> Please PM me if interested.



I know Kevin Miller is in your area. http://isftv.com/el_team/member-8/


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Professional Video Calibration in TX, OK, CO, NE and KS in November*

I will be available for video calibration appointments in Texas, Oklahoma, Colorado, Nebraska and Kansas during the month of November.

*November*

*Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, November 8-10

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, November 10-11

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Monday, November 11-13

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Wednesday, November 13-15

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday-Thursday, November 15-16

*Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Saturday-Sunday, November 17-18

*Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Monday-Tuesday, November 19-20

*Kansas City area:* Tuesday-Wednesday, November 21-22

*Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia area*: Friday, November 24

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## chrisnack

Anyone in the Wisconsin area?

looking to have my new JVC RS-420 tweaked for my setup


----------



## desertdome

chrisnack said:


> Anyone in the Wisconsin area?


I may be in the Kenosha/Racine area the first weekend of December.


----------



## jdoostil

*Calibrator in FL*



Afro Flapjack said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know someone in the Orlando area? I'm actually a county below Orlando, I'm in Osceola County; right below Orange County. Kissimmee to be exact. I just purchased an OLED 55E7. Had it set up on Wednesday and been watching as much content as possible to continue "breaking" it in.



Hello! I am in St Petersburg. Email me if you are still interested!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## chrisnack

desertdome said:


> I may be in the Kenosha/Racine area the first weekend of December.




PM sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elitegamer

I’m looking for someone to calibrate my Home audio. I’m located 45 mins north of Tampa Florida. Please let me know thanks.


----------



## drbru001

*Scottsdale Arizona*

Calibration of 2 lg oleds, 1 75 sony z9d, 1 jvc 640 projector needed after thanksgiving but before Jan 1. if possible. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks!


----------



## senorjacob

I’m looking for someone to calibrate my JVC RS520. I’m in Venice, CA. It has approx 200 hours logged. Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jive Turkey

senorjacob said:


> I’m looking for someone to calibrate my JVC RS520. I’m in Venice, CA. It has approx 200 hours logged. Any recommendations?


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/contact.html

Coming to California in December/January-ish

Mine will be the first time I've used him, but his reputation with JVC models preceeds him.


----------



## umr

senorjacob said:


> I’m looking for someone to calibrate my JVC RS520. I’m in Venice, CA. It has approx 200 hours logged. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be in your area in January and offer audio calibration as well. Please see my website for info on my services www.accucalav.com.


----------



## Dave Harper

drbru001 said:


> Calibration of 2 lg oleds, 1 75 sony z9d, 1 jvc 640 projector needed after thanksgiving but before Jan 1. if possible. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks!



We need to know where you're located. I don't see it above or in your profile.


----------



## D-Nice

Dave Harper said:


> We need to know where you're located. I don't see it above or in your profile.


It’s in the title of his original post..... Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## JJI1a

I have a sony 940e and Denon 6400h I would like to have calibrated. I live in southern Maine about 1hr north of Boston

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriverskuro6020

*Pioneer Kuro calibration*

Hi Everyone. I?m looking to see if there is someone reputable in Massachusetts that can calibrate my Pioneer 6020fd Kuro. Please let me know if there is someone. Thank you !!


----------



## RageATheM

I know this is probably a real long shot, looking for calibrator for a LG B6 OLED in the Moncton New Brunswick Canada area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

JJI1a said:


> I have a sony 940e and Denon 6400h I would like to have calibrated. I live in southern Maine about 1hr north of Boston
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever heard of the viewing "sweet spot?" 

Well, you're in the calibrator hiring "sweet spot," as Gregg Loewen is in your backyard. 

Greeg has more than 15 years of nationwide touring experience and is the designer and instructor of the THX Video Calibration training course, taught throughout the US, Europe and Asia.

No need to look further...


----------



## GeorgeAB

JJI1a said:


> I have a sony 940e and Denon 6400h I would like to have calibrated. I live in southern Maine about 1hr north of Boston
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gregg Loewen, of Lion AV/THX international instructor, is highly recommended: http://lionav.com/new/.


----------



## Dave Harper

D-Nice said:


> It’s in the title of his original post..... Scottsdale, AZ



Thanks D-Nice! I didn't notice that. 



jriverskuro6020 said:


> Hi Everyone. I?m looking to see if there is someone reputable in Massachusetts that can calibrate my Pioneer 6020fd Kuro. Please let me know if there is someone. Thank you !!





DroptheRemote said:


> Have you ever heard of the viewing "sweet spot?"
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're in the calibrator hiring "sweet spot," as Gregg Loewen is in your backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeg has more than 15 years of nationwide touring experience and is the designer and instructor of the THX Video Calibration training course, taught throughout the US, Europe and Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to look further...





GeorgeAB said:


> Gregg Loewen, of Lion AV/THX international instructor, is highly recommended: http://lionav.com/new/.



I third that sentiment! Gregg is first class all the way!


----------



## El Beaner

DroptheRemote said:


> *Professional Video Calibration in TX, OK, CO, NE and KS in November*
> 
> I will be available for video calibration appointments in Texas, Oklahoma, Colorado, Nebraska and Kansas during the month of November.
> 
> *November*
> 
> *Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, November 8-10
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, November 10-11
> 
> *Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Monday, November 11-13
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Wednesday, November 13-15
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday-Thursday, November 15-16
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Saturday-Sunday, November 17-18
> 
> *Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Monday-Tuesday, November 19-20
> 
> *Kansas City area:* Tuesday-Wednesday, November 21-22
> 
> *Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia area*: Friday, November 24
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


Darn, my set won't be done with "breakin" - I'm in DFW and I have roughly 40 hours on the set so far. 

Just so I can budget properly - what should I expect the approximate cost for my LG 65B7A? I got it on the 4th so still trying to watch lots of varying stuff to get the breaking done


----------



## Michael Osadciw

RageATheM said:


> I know this is probably a real long shot, looking for calibrator for a LG B6 OLED in the Moncton New Brunswick Canada area.


Hi Rage

I'll likely be making it to Fredericton in December or January for another client of mine. If you are interested in having me there, PM me with your phone number and I'll call you with some details about my trip.


----------



## DroptheRemote

El ****** said:


> Darn, my set won't be done with "breakin" - I'm in DFW and I have roughly 40 hours on the set so far.
> 
> Just so I can budget properly - what should I expect the approximate cost for my LG 65B7A? I got it on the 4th so still trying to watch lots of varying stuff to get the breaking done


PM sent.


----------



## RobBassss

Looking for someone in the Central Florida area just bought a P65-E1.


----------



## dave0321

Also in Fl . looking for someone in Naples fl JVC projector DLA X55


----------



## DroptheRemote

I have added dates in Milwaukee/Madison and Detroit to my December tour schedule:

*December 2017*

*Milwaukee/Madison, WI area:* Monday-Tuesday, December 4-5

*Chicago, IL area:* Wednesday-Thursday, December 6-7

*Detroit, MI area: * Friday-Saturday, December 8-9

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## chrisnack

DroptheRemote said:


> I have added dates in Milwaukee/Madison and Detroit to my December tour schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> *December 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *Milwaukee/Madison, WI area:* Monday-Tuesday, December 4-5
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago, IL area:* Wednesday-Thursday, December 6-7
> 
> 
> 
> *Detroit, MI area: * Friday-Saturday, December 8-9
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).




Sent you a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leojj25

I bought a Vizio P65-E1 about a month + ago. Anyone in the Boston, Ma specifically North Shore area that can calibrate it for me?


----------



## gvamp

I'm looking for someone in the Mid Michigan area I think I want to get my TV professionally calibrated and right now the only company I can seem to find is Best Buy. I live about 10 minutes from the Midland area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

gvamp said:


> I'm looking for someone in the Mid Michigan area I think I want to get my TV professionally calibrated and right now the only company I can seem to find is Best Buy. I live about 10 minutes from the Midland area.


PM Sent.


----------



## Jive Turkey

stevewitz said:


> Don't for get Las Vegas!


Was informed today that I and two others have been dropped from the California tour for being too far from the area he's going to work. I'm in Monterey, close to San Francisco, so I assume he'll be working the Southern California, Los Angeles area.

Seriously bummed, but my pictures looking pretty good as is, HDR and all.


----------



## umr

Jive Turkey said:


> Was informed today that I and two others have been dropped from the California tour for being too far from the area he's going to work. I'm in Monterey, close to San Francisco, so I assume he'll be working the Southern California, Los Angeles area.
> 
> Seriously bummed, but my pictures looking pretty good as is, HDR and all.




I will be in your area in January. More info on my services is at www.accucalav.com. I do not drop people either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dneilan1

umr said:


> I will be in your area in January. More info on my services is at www.accucalav.com. I do not drop people either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance of getting up to Oregon on that tour? Been looking for a good calibrator for a while.


----------



## umr

dneilan1 said:


> Any chance of getting up to Oregon on that tour? Been looking for a good calibrator for a while.


I have no plans currently to be in Oregon at this time. I was up there in the past.


----------



## umr

I will be in Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas in February for those interested in my video and audio services. Please contact me for find out more about my services at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## D6500Ken

drbru001 said:


> Calibration of 2 lg oleds, 1 75 sony z9d, 1 jvc 640 projector needed after thanksgiving but before Jan 1. if possible. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks!


PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Sachimo

I have a Samsung 55Q7f
Looking for Calibration
In Toronto/Mississauga Area


----------



## slackmack

Looking for an ISF calibrator in the Baltimore/Washington, DC area. I have a new JVC RS420, Lumagen XD, & Prismasonic H15000R anamorphic lens. Movies & TV only - no gaming. Respond here or PM.


----------



## ratm

Any calibrators going to be in South Florida in the next month or so for my LG65B7A?

PM me if you are!

Thanks!


----------



## PnoT

I'm looking for an ISF calibrator for *North Forth Worth, TX* and the TVs are:

1. LG 65EF9500 OLED 4K UHD
2. Panasonic TC-P65ZT60 Plasma

PM me please.


----------



## madhuski

Any upcoming Minneapolis tours?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Sachimo said:


> I have a Samsung 55Q7f
> Looking for Calibration
> In Toronto/Mississauga Area


Hi Sachimo, I calibrated in your area consistently. I'll send you a PM with details for HD and HDR calibration using the best measuring equipment. I calibrate for consumer and post-production. You're in good hands.


----------



## point1

Looking for calibration services for JVC RS-520 and Audessy Pro

Located in Southern California, Inland Empire - Norco

Please PM me


----------



## 619liquid

Looking for a calibrator for my Sony 940E here in San Diego .


----------



## thdnh90

Looking for a calibrator in Portland OR area. I have a OLED 65B7A.


----------



## golden78

*isf calibration*

Any ISF Calibrators going to be in the Central NY (Syracuse) area anytime soon?


----------



## TotesBreakfast

Never had a TV professionally calibrated but I'm considering it for my current setup. I have a 2016 LG 65OLEDB6P and I'm feeling a bit lost between all the various settings, especially since I got my OPPO player and I have Dolby Vision as well as regular HDR10 settings, on top of all the regular settings for regular HD and gaming. Anyone active in the South Seattle area (I'm in Burien)?


----------



## jdoostil

golden78 said:


> Any ISF Calibrators going to be in the Central NY (Syracuse) area anytime soon?


Kevin Miller is one of the best! 

[email protected]


----------



## frankm

*Gregg Loewen Calibration in Colorado*

Gregg lionav.com just (Dec 6) calibrated my JVC 400 with about 475 hrs. I mainly was interested in what he could do with the HDR, since I was pretty satisfied with the BR settings he left me with last year. He had to do a touchup on the gamma for the BR, said it might have drifted a little in a year ( if I didn't screw it up somehow!). Then he went to work on the HDR with his new software (developed by someone on the forum). When he finished, it was a great picture! I couldn't believe the difference. We started to watch a couple of 4k's and almost couldn't stop! But he had to leave for another appt. And then I invited a couple of friends over for a showing of the 4k and watched the new Star Trek. All gave thumbs up on the picture quality! Thank you Gregg!!


----------



## mroot

Any calibrators in the Omaha Nebraska area?

Thanks!


----------



## nathan_h

frankm said:


> Gregg lionav.com just (Dec 6) calibrated my JVC 400 with about 475 hrs. I mainly was interested in what he could do with the HDR, since I was pretty satisfied with the BR settings he left me with last year. He had to do a touchup on the gamma for the BR, said it might have drifted a little in a year ( if I didn't screw it up somehow!). Then he went to work on the HDR with his new software (developed by someone on the forum). When he finished, it was a great picture! I couldn't believe the difference. We started to watch a couple of 4k's and almost couldn't stop! But he had to leave for another appt. And then I invited a couple of friends over for a showing of the 4k and watched the new Star Trek. All gave thumbs up on the picture quality! Thank you Gregg!!


Welcome to the future! This generation (400/500/600) especially, but even the more recent ones, can look awesome with HDR content when one uses the custom gamma tools like what Gregg used on your setup. I'm so glad to hear that many leading calibrators are taking that extra effort to dial in HDR well. (PS. The tool was created by user @arve and it is pretty amazing.)


----------



## frankm

nathan_h said:


> Welcome to the future! This generation (400/500/600) especially, but even the more recent ones, can look awesome with HDR content when one uses the custom gamma tools like what Gregg used on your setup. I'm so glad to hear that many leading calibrators are taking that extra effort to dial in HDR well. (PS. The tool was created by user @arve and it is pretty amazing.)


Thank you Arve!!


----------



## DroptheRemote

mroot said:


> Any calibrators in the Omaha Nebraska area?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kz2171

Looking to have my LG 65E6P calibrated in the downtown Chicago area.


----------



## dneilan1

frankm said:


> Gregg lionav.com just (Dec 6) calibrated my JVC 400 with about 475 hrs. I mainly was interested in what he could do with the HDR, since I was pretty satisfied with the BR settings he left me with last year. He had to do a touchup on the gamma for the BR, said it might have drifted a little in a year ( if I didn't screw it up somehow!). Then he went to work on the HDR with his new software (developed by someone on the forum). When he finished, it was a great picture! I couldn't believe the difference. We started to watch a couple of 4k's and almost couldn't stop! But he had to leave for another appt. And then I invited a couple of friends over for a showing of the 4k and watched the new Star Trek. All gave thumbs up on the picture quality! Thank you Gregg!!


Thanks for the endorsement. They do have someone that services the Pacific Northwest, so I sent a request in to have my RS500 calibrated in Portland, OR. Been looking for someone who really can dial in the gamma for 4K.


----------



## desertdome

mroot said:


> Any calibrators in the Omaha Nebraska area?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I'm in Omaha.

ISF Level III Video Calibrator
THX/HAA HT3 Audio Designer/Calibrator

Colorimetry Research CR-100 Colorimeter
Colorimetry Research CR-250R Spectroradiometer
Murideo Fresco Six-G HDMI Generator
Murideo Fresco Six-A HDMI Analyzer
CalMAN for Business


----------



## nathan_h

dneilan1 said:


> Thanks for the endorsement. They do have someone that services the Pacific Northwest, so I sent a request in to have my RS500 calibrated in Portland, OR. Been looking for someone who really can dial in the gamma for 4K.


You will be pleased. Just confirm he uses the Arve tool or otherwise has a means to create a custom gamma curve for HDR and does not rely on adjusting "Gamma D".


----------



## TAdams

kz2171 said:


> Looking to have my LG 65E6P calibrated in the downtown Chicago area.


Joliet/Minooka area here. B7A looking to be calibrated possibly early next year.


----------



## Jive Turkey

*ChadB calibration*

I just spent the afternoon watching "Heartbreak Ridge" in 4K HDR and then testing many scenes from "I Robot" on Bluray (reference disc for me) after Chad did his work on my RS400 last night.

I am very pleased with the results and the way he set things up. He gave me three custom gammas for HDR and two SDR modes. The standard modes (Custom 1 gamma/HDR, SDR) are sweet with my 200 hour lamp, and come the day my bulb dims I have a couple of pinch hitters (Custom 2 gamma/HDR, and SDR Bright) to work with until I switch lamps. If one likes a brighter picture out of the gate, they look great now also.

I really like the way my (very nice) black levels show detail without needing to crank up the brightness. Skin tones look great, no waxiness, and just the right touch of color (Will Smith's closeup at the beginning of "I Robot" never seemed more natural). His work makes me feel my RS400 punches above its weight class.

Call him, wait for him, and pay the man his money. Nice guy to boot.


----------



## daveperyam

*Also looking for calibration near Chicago*



TAdams said:


> Joliet/Minooka area here. B7A looking to be calibrated possibly early next year.



I am located in Skokie, just north of the city proper. Looking to get two plasmas calibrated 50ST60 and a 65VT60.


----------



## krpchicago

*Western Suburbs Chicago Calibration*

Upgrading to a JVC 640 and looking for a calibrator in the area.


----------



## juan81

Any recommendations for a good tv calibrator in the Houston/Galveston Tx area. Wanting to get my LG 65C7 calibrated. Thanks


----------



## trickp

*Calibration in SE Michigan*

I'd like to get my new LG OLED calibrated if anyone is available. Do these really have to be run for some amount of hours before getting this done? Do they actually have an hour meter?


Thanks


----------



## markmanner

Hi, I live in Nashville, TN, and wonder if anyone has a calibration person to recommend for my A1E?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## scyto

Any one in the seattle area that has the right kit to calibrate laser projectors (VPL-VW885ES) ?


----------



## Garth Jacobsen

scyto said:


> Any one in the seattle area that has the right kit to calibrate laser projectors (VPL-VW885ES) ?


Ditto that post, save location. Looking for a 885 calibration in San Diego.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## slackmack

Still looking for a calibrator in the Baltimore-Washington, D.C. area. JVC RS420, Prismasonic FE1500R A-lens, Lumagen Radiance XD, Oppo 103.


----------



## batchman027

Looking for calibration on a LG OLED65B6. Located in South Florida

Thanks!


----------



## Pride9

*Calibrator in Chiang Mai, Thailand*

Have a 2016 Samsung KS9500 and was looking for someone in Chiang Mai, Thailand who might be able to calibrate this TV?


----------



## citsur86

Looking for a Calibrator to calibrate a LG B7A OLED in Southern NJ. Anyone out there that lives around there and calibrates?


----------



## Raymin

TV and AUDIO Calibration In Detroit Michigan.

Anyone in the area that will calibrate a Sony 75X940e and an 11.1 home theater system. I run everything with Marantz sr7012 and all Klipsch speakers.


----------



## Son

New JVC RS520 and looking for a calibrator in the Green Bay Wi area?

Thanks


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Tour Dates for Wisconsin, Illinois, Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska & Missouri*

I've set my touring schedule for the remainder of January and February:

*January-February 2018*

*Milwaukee/Madison, WI area:*  Monday-Tuesday, January 15-16

*Chicago, IL area: * Wednesday-Thursday, January 17-18

*Houston, TX area: * Tuesday-Thursday, January 30-February 1

*San Antonio, TX area: * Thursday-Friday, February 1-2

*Austin, TX area: * Friday-Saturday, February 2-3

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Sunday-Monday, February 4-5

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area: * Tuesday, February 6

*Denver/Colorado Springs areas: * Thursday-Friday, February 8-9

*Western Nebraska areas: * Saturday, February 10

*Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas: * Sunday, February 11

*Kansas City area: * Monday-Tuesday, February 12-13

*Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia area: * Tuesday-Wednesday, February 13-14

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## dneilan1

Still looking for someone who can calibrate a JVC RS500 in the Portland, OR area.


----------



## bloodta

I'm looking for a calibration for my Optoma UHD 65. Travelers Rest SC


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Pride9 said:


> Have a 2016 Samsung KS9500 and was looking for someone in Chiang Mai, Thailand who might be able to calibrate this TV?


Hello
please send me an email with your contact information, I taught a 4 day training in Thailand in May (including HDR) so there are at least 12 people in your country that will be able to assist you. 
Regards

Gregg Loewen
[email protected]


----------



## Pride9

Gregg Loewen said:


> Hello
> please send me an email with your contact information, I taught a 4 day training in Thailand in May (including HDR) so there are at least 12 people in your country that will be able to assist you.
> Regards
> 
> Gregg Loewen
> [email protected]


Hi Greg,
Thank you! My email is [email protected] or [email protected] Thanks again for passing my information on.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Pride9 said:


> Hi Greg,
> Thank you! My email is [email protected] or [email protected] Thanks again for passing my information on.


no problem. I sent out your contact info via Line. Good luck.

At least 4 people have responded to me and will be contacting you directly.


----------



## harpua65

*Calibrator in PA*

New JVC RS520 here in PA (about an hour from Philly) looking to get it calibrated.. Amazing projector, but would like to get it calibrated, particularly for gamma. Completely light controlled room mostly black. 

I checked with Chad B but his person says he won't be on the east coast until probably summer, looking to get this done way before this. I am looking to find someone who can calibrate a couple of custom gamma curves using ARVE tool--I think this/vertex is a bit beyond me and I don't want to risk messing up the projector.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

harpua65 said:


> New JVC RS520 here in PA (about an hour from Philly) looking to get it calibrated.. Amazing projector, but would like to get it calibrated, particularly for gamma. Completely light controlled room mostly black.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked with Chad B but his person says he won't be on the east coast until probably summer, looking to get this done way before this. I am looking to find someone who can calibrate a couple of custom gamma curves using ARVE tool--I think this/vertex is a bit beyond me and I don't want to risk messing up the projector.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would ask the man who posted just above your post, @Gregg Loewen. He's from New England and comes your way fairly often I believe. Send him a PM here. 

I am from your area and have family and a house there, but no longer live there. If you can't find anyone in your timeframe I may be back around in the summer as well.


----------



## otismojo

DroptheRemote said:


> *Tour Dates for Wisconsin, Illinois, Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska & Missouri*
> 
> 
> 
> I've set my touring schedule for the remainder of January and February:
> 
> 
> 
> *January-February 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> *Milwaukee/Madison, WI area:*  Monday-Tuesday, January 15-16
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago, IL area: * Wednesday-Thursday, January 17-18
> 
> 
> 
> *Houston, TX area: * Tuesday-Thursday, January 30-February 1
> 
> 
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area: * Thursday-Friday, February 1-2
> 
> 
> 
> *Austin, TX area: * Friday-Saturday, February 2-3
> 
> 
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Sunday-Monday, February 4-5
> 
> 
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area: * Tuesday, February 6
> 
> 
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs areas: * Thursday-Friday, February 8-9
> 
> 
> 
> *Western Nebraska areas: * Saturday, February 10
> 
> 
> 
> *Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas: * Sunday, February 11
> 
> 
> 
> *Kansas City area: * Monday-Tuesday, February 12-13
> 
> 
> 
> *Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia area: * Tuesday-Wednesday, February 13-14
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).




No Minneapolis/St.Paul ☹


----------



## skypop

Dave Harper said:


> I would ask the man who posted just above your post, @Gregg Loewen. He's from New England and comes your way fairly often I believe. Send him a PM here.
> 
> I am from your area and have family and a house there, but no longer live there. If you can't find anyone in your timeframe I may be back around in the summer as well.




Gregg does great work,he calibrated my RS600 this past October and I really have no need to upgrade to a new projector anytime soon,the picture is that good in both HDR 4K,and 1080P Bluray,and a Calibration for cable TV. He's from your area I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirbybreezy

Garth Jacobsen said:


> Ditto that post, save location. Looking for a 885 calibration in San Diego.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk





dneilan1 said:


> Still looking for someone who can calibrate a JVC RS500 in the Portland, OR area.





thdnh90 said:


> Looking for a calibrator in Portland OR area. I have a OLED 65B7A.





TotesBreakfast said:


> Never had a TV professionally calibrated but I'm considering it for my current setup. I have a 2016 LG 65OLEDB6P and I'm feeling a bit lost between all the various settings, especially since I got my OPPO player and I have Dolby Vision as well as regular HDR10 settings, on top of all the regular settings for regular HD and gaming. Anyone active in the South Seattle area (I'm in Burien)?





scyto said:


> Any one in the seattle area that has the right kit to calibrate laser projectors (VPL-VW885ES) ?


PMs sent to Oregon and Washington residents.

I may be able to work with Californians if there is enough interest.


----------



## PeeJHooK

Considering a professional calibration. Anyone know of any in the Sacramento/Northern CA area?


----------



## chrisfsk

I'm looking for a calibration for my UMax85 4k TV (HDR & Dolby Vision compatiable) in the Pasadena, CA area


----------



## Fins^

A much appreciated THANK YOU to:

http://www.accucalav.com/

Jeff left my home theater system in a much better place than when he found it.


----------



## teachsac

PeeJHooK said:


> Considering a professional calibration. Anyone know of any in the Sacramento/Northern CA area?



Nothing really here in our area. Call Robert Busch @ BuschHomeTheater. He makes trips to Sacramento from Santa Rosa. He is one of the best and most knowledgeable calibrators out there.

707-573-9170


S~


----------



## gocubs418

Have an Epson 5030ub I would like calibrated. 

Dallas, TX (Frisco area)

Please PM


----------



## n0x1ous

Looking for a calibration on LG OLED65B7A in Green Bay WI area


----------



## facke02

D-Nice said:


> I have not been receiving PM notifications (again!!!). I replied to your PM.


 @D-Nice : I've sent you a PM and email wondering if/when you will get through Central Florida. No replies to either.

Let me know if you do get this way.

Thanks.


----------



## jdoostil

facke02 said:


> @D-Nice : I've sent you a PM and email wondering if/when you will get through Central Florida. No replies to either.
> 
> Let me know if you do get this way.
> 
> Thanks.


If D-Nice isn't planning on swinging through, I am based out of St Petersburg. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## JNMNL52

facke02 said:


> @D-Nice : I've sent you a PM and email wondering if/when you will get through Central Florida. No replies to either.
> 
> Let me know if you do get this way.
> 
> Thanks.


Also tried to contact D-Nice a few weeks ago and no response. I wanted to get on his schedule when he passes through Baltimore / Annapolis, MD


----------



## ratm

JNMNL52 said:


> Also tried to contact D-Nice a few weeks ago and no response. I wanted to get on his schedule when he passes through Baltimore / Annapolis, MD


Make that 3 of us. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## JNMNL52

ratm said:


> Make that 3 of us. Hope everything is ok.


Yes all is well. D-Nice (DeWayne) calibrated my Panasonic 55VT30 back in 2012 and I wanted him to take another look when he passes through the Northeast again. I hope he is still in the business.


----------



## dneilan1

kirbybreezy said:


> PMs sent to Oregon and Washington residents.
> 
> I may be able to work with Californians if there is enough interest.


I would like to share my experience with Jamaal to caution those considering employing his services who aren't interested in wasting their entire day.

I set an appointment for today with him to calibrate my JVC RS500. He is in Seattle and I am in Portland, about 3 hours away. He said he'd be here as soon as possible Sunday with the travel time involved that day, which was fine. He texted me this last Friday, and asked if it was OK if he did a calibration in the morning and he would do mine in the afternoon. That's fine, I say. After all, it's a bit of a drive so I understand wanting to maximize the trip. 

2:00 today rolls around and I've heard nothing, so I text Jamaal to check on his ETA. Is 5:00 OK he responds, I could reschedule if not. Well, not exactly what I signed up for but I already had set my day aside for this and wanted to get it done. So after a couple of messages back and forth I responded that it was later than I had hoped, but let's proceed. Nothing after that until 6:00 rolls around and I get a text saying he is an hour away. Uh, no thanks at this point. I had already given up on him and thinking it may be for the best- not going to start a calibration at 7:00 at night, or maybe later on a Sunday. I want someone reliable and who I trust in my home. It would be a different story if there was reasonable communication throughout the day, letting me know things were taking longer than planned, or that something had come up, or any type of apologetic tone for the delay.

So, unfortunately, can't speak to the quality of his work, only to the quality of his communication and commitment. 

And with that, still looking for a reliable calibrator that can calibrate my RS500 in the Portland, OR area. I read stories of the great experiences in other parts of the country with calibrators like Chad B and Gregg Loewen and can only hope to someday have an equally positive experience and be able to appreciate 4K in my home theater.


----------



## QN52

Can anyone recommend someone in the Kingston, Ontario region (between Toronto and Montreal).

I've emailed D-Nice a few times over the past few months to see if he comes to Canada, with no reply. Was hoping for him, but willing to consider others.

Thanks!


----------



## StevenPK

QN52 said:


> Can anyone recommend someone in the Kingston, Ontario region (between Toronto and Montreal).
> 
> I've emailed D-Nice a few times over the past few months to see if he comes to Canada, with no reply. Was hoping for him, but willing to consider others.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

Regarding the above, I have sent you a PM. 

Thanks 

StevenPK


----------



## umr

I will be in Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas in April for audio and video calibration. Those interested in my services should go to my website for more information or to sign-up. www.accucalav.com


----------



## Shermstead

I’ve found someone to calibrate my Epson 5040 and Stewart Phantom HALR in Northern AZ. What questions should I ask to verify that this person is qualified?


----------



## LGERIC

I am looking to have my Sony 900E calibrated in SE MI. Anyone in the area?


----------



## SirDucky

umr said:


> I will be in Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas in April for audio and video calibration. Those interested in my services should go to my website for more information or to sign-up. www.accucalav.com


Hi Jeff

Are you coming to the Seattle area in the future? I met you at my friends house a couple of years ago when you were here. Interested in video and audio calibration. 

Thank you


----------



## umr

SirDucky said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Are you coming to the Seattle area in the future? I met you at my friends house a couple of years ago when you were here. Interested in video and audio calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




I am sorry, but I don’t have plans to be in your area at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhuski

Anyone planning any tours to the Minneapolis area?


----------



## DroptheRemote

madhuski said:


> Anyone planning any tours to the Minneapolis area?


I will be there in March or early April. I should have dates by the end of this weekend and will post them here.


----------



## north decoder

Hello, does anyone offer calibration services in Texas that can travel to my small city? There absolutely no calibrators? in my area.


----------



## DroptheRemote

north decoder said:


> Hello, does anyone offer calibration services in Texas that can travel to my small city? There absolutely no calibrators? in my area.


What is the name of your city?


----------



## DavidML3

Is there anyone in Dallas?


----------



## DroptheRemote

DavidML3 said:


> Is there anyone in Dallas?


PM sent.


----------



## unknownbeef

Anybody in the Seattle area? I have an LG OLEDB7.


----------



## First XBR

Need picture calibration and have the red tint removed from my Pioneer Kuro pro 101fd. I’m in Katy, near Houston Texas. Thanks for reading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jckleewein

I just picked up an Samsung Q7F. The picture has a lot to be desired. Are there any calibrators in Denver, CO? I'm in Broomfield which is about 30 minutes North of Denver. Please contact me. Thanks, Joshua


----------



## DroptheRemote

jckleewein said:


> I just picked up an Samsung Q7F. The picture has a lot to be desired. Are there any calibrators in Denver, CO? I'm in Broomfield which is about 30 minutes North of Denver. Please contact me. Thanks, Joshua


PM sent.


----------



## Mav1906

I'm also looking for someone in the Seattle area to calibrate my E6


----------



## willevandango

Hi Everyone - 

I am looking to get my Samsung 4K tv calibrated. I am located in Rochester, NY and previously used Dave Hancock several years ago on my last HDTV. I had tried to contact him via email i had and was on file here and the email address appears to be inactive as i keep getting rejection notices. Does anyone know of @davehancock current contact information or if there is anyone else in the Rochester area? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## willevandango

anyone know of someone in the Rochester, NY region that is still doing calibrations?


----------



## daveperyam

I am look for a good calibration on the north side of Chicago. Seems crazy that in a city of multi millions we do t have a local great calibrator. D-Nice was set to be here but had some family stuff come up and we never worked out his visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatJohann

I’m looking for a certified calibrator for an LG OLED B7 used mostly for gaming and streaming 4K HDR movies via Netflix and Vudu. 

I live in Brooklyn NY. I’m new to this. What should I be looking for in a calibrator? Are there certifications I should ask for?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

I've got some openings for a tour that starts next week for the upper Midwest and eastern and central Tennessee. Details follow:

*March 2018*

*Central Iowa area:* Wednesday, March 14

*Rochester, MN area:* Thursday, March 15

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area:* Thursday-Saturday, March 15-17

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Sunday-Monday, March 18-19

*Chicago, IL area:* Monday-Wednesday, March 19-21

*Detroit, MI area:* Thursday-Saturday, March 22-24

*Johnson City, TN area:*  Tuesday, March 27

*Nashville, TN area: * Wednesday, March 28

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## jwc1969

daveperyam said:


> I am look for a good calibration on the north side of Chicago. Seems crazy that in a city of multi millions we do t have a local great calibrator. D-Nice was set to be here but had some family stuff come up and we never worked out his visit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, recently received my THX Certified Professional Video Calibration Levels 1, 2 and 3 (basically all of 'em), see here: http://www.thx.com/av-training/.

And here's my name in lights on the THX website: http://www.thx.com/installer-finder/?zip=60660&dist=25&units=mile&submit=Go

I'd love to quote your job, answer any questions, see if you're interested in my services. Please feel free to call, text or email at the following:

773.680.5323
[email protected]

Many thanks!


----------



## jwc1969

Hello, all!

My name is Jim Crilly and I'm a THX Certified Calibrator (Level 1,2 & 3). Was taught by the one and only Gregg Loewen of Lion AV Tech.

I'm located on the North side of Chicago. So Chicago, surrounding north, west, south burbs and southern Wisconsin are all in my sweet spot.

Contact info:
[email protected]
773.680.5323
Website: www.empiricalav.com

Many thanks!


----------



## umr

I will be in Arizona, California, Colorado, Kansas, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah and West Texas for audio and video calibration in May. Please go to my website www.accucalav.com for more information on my services.


----------



## Macroblocker

DroptheRemote said:


> I've got some openings for a tour that starts next week for the upper Midwest and eastern and central Tennessee. Details follow:
> 
> *March 2018*
> 
> *Central Iowa area:* Wednesday, March 14
> 
> *Rochester, MN area:* Thursday, March 15
> 
> *Minneapolis-St. Paul area:* Thursday-Saturday, March 15-17
> 
> *Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Sunday-Monday, March 18-19
> 
> *Chicago, IL area:* Monday-Wednesday, March 19-21
> 
> *Detroit, MI area:* Thursday-Saturday, March 22-24
> 
> *Johnson City, TN area:*  Tuesday, March 27
> 
> *Nashville, TN area: * Wednesday, March 28
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


how acquainted are you with the JVC RS540 projector ?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Macroblocker said:


> how acquainted are you with the JVC RS540 projector ?


I know them very well -- they account for roughly half the projectors I see. 

PM sent.


----------



## jeff43

willevandango said:


> anyone know of someone in the Rochester, NY region that is still doing calibrations?


...and does OLED HDR calibration on a 65C6P...


----------



## umr

jeff43 said:


> ...and does OLED HDR calibration on a 65C6P...




I travel to that area, but have no availability until September at this time.


----------



## jeff43

umr said:


> I travel to that area, but have no availability until September at this time.


When you do let me know. Looks like you could have at least a couple in the Rochester area. 

Why don't you PM me with contact info and I'll get in touch with you in late summer so we can set something up for September.


----------



## agentreza

Would like calibration done on my lg c7 for sdr as well as hdr/ Dolby vision, interested parties please pm, I don't mind waiting a few months. A good calibration goes a long way 

*Edit* Forgot to add, I reside in Addison, TX!


----------



## MikeRoz

Recently purchased an LG B7. Am interested in engaging professional HDR calibration services for this and a couple older TVs. Reside in the Baltimore area. Please PM or reply if you'll be available in the next few months.


----------



## Ruppgu

Anyone in Eastern Iowa? I'm looking to get my LG 65" b7a calibrated for SDR, HDR10 and Dolby Vision. Thanks!


----------



## Jin-X

I don't suppose one of you guys does calibrations in Puerto Rico, say in winter time when I get a C8


----------



## CEAyuso

Looking for a calibration for a 65B7A in southern Maryland. Please PM , thanks.


----------



## moshmothma

Looking for calibrator for JVC RS420 (HTPC and NVidia Shield connected). Also in Southern Maryland... Thx pls PM.


----------



## umr

I travel to southern Maryland, but I do not have any availability until September in that area. More information on my audio and video services is available at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## captainsolo

Hi all,
I'm trying to find someone in or around the Nashville TN area to work on my cherished XBR960 HDCRT. It developed the six/seven blinking light issue and now will not turn on unless it has been left unplugged for some time and then works normally. I ordered the factory replacement chips for the power board repair as suggested by the long thread detailing the repair and have them in hand but have never attempted any sort of major TV repair. If someone could also help me fine tune the geometry and overscan it would be much appreciated. After much trial and error I got it to a useable point but it could be better.
I'm located in Murfreesboro TN.

Thanks!


----------



## peterlee

*calibrator in Philadelphia area*

Hello, I'm seeking a calibrator for my Sony XBR-65X930C in the Main Line Philadelphia area. I'm really keen on someone who has experience and expertise calibrating for HDR. I'm unhappy with how some 4k movies look in HDR on this set. I'd appreciate anyone's recommendations for calibrators or PMs please. Thank you.


----------



## Luugster

I just Purchased an LG OLED C7 and am Very interested in having it professionally calibrated if anyone has any recommendations for the south Florida area I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## D-Nice

Luugster said:


> I just Purchased an LG OLED C7 and am Very interested in having it professionally calibrated if anyone has any recommendations for the south Florida area I would greatly appreciate it.


I’ll be there next month. Please PM me for details.


----------



## jdoostil

Luugster said:


> I just Purchased an LG OLED C7 and am Very interested in having it professionally calibrated if anyone has any recommendations for the south Florida area I would greatly appreciate it.


Which city are you in? I live in St Petersburg


----------



## wheresthemind

Hey Folks - 

I've got a new C8 on its way... trying to figure out if I want to have it calibrated in shop or in home.

Anyone coming through Minneapolis in April?


----------



## D-Nice

wheresthemind said:


> Hey Folks -
> 
> I've got a new C8 on its way... trying to figure out if I want to have it calibrated in shop or in home.
> 
> Anyone coming through Minneapolis in April?


100% possible in about 2-2.5 weeks. I’ll PM you.


----------



## ratm

D-Nice said:


> 100% possible in about 2-2.5 weeks. I’ll PM you.


When will you be coming back to South Fla?


----------



## Matt Helander

DroptheRemote said:


> I've tried to organize trips to ND and SD in the past, but haven't been able to get enough work organized to make it worthwhile. Still, I'm open to trying again if I can get past that obstacle.
> 
> I've sent you a PM with more details.


Count me in as interesting in something like this too. I don't see too many options here in ND.


----------



## soggyminimuffin

Looking for a calibrator in the Pittsburgh area to calibrate an LG C8 next month.


----------



## mdb80

*Request for Calibration of Sony XBR65A1E*



umr said:


> I travel to that area, but have no availability until September at this time.


Would you also cover the Mid-Hudson Region of NY at that time? I have a 65" A1E that I would like to get calibrated.


----------



## umr

mdb80 said:


> Would you also cover the Mid-Hudson Region of NY at that time? I have a 65" A1E that I would like to get calibrated.


I am available in all of NY in September. I also offer audio calibration which is just as important as video if you have a surround system.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Matt Helander said:


> Count me in as interesting in something like this too. I don't see too many options here in ND.


Matt,

I'm still interested in doing the ND/SD tour but the problem continues to be getting enough interest (at one time) organized.

I've pointed out your post to a guy from ND who I've talked with a few times over the past year or so who has been trying to coordinate this sort of trip on an ongoing basis. 

His AVS user name is beatmatcher247.


----------



## Matt Helander

DroptheRemote said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm still interested in doing the ND/SD tour but the problem continues to be getting enough interest (at one time) organized.
> 
> I've pointed out your post to a guy from ND who I've talked with a few times over the past year or so who has been trying to coordinate this sort of trip on an ongoing basis.
> 
> His AVS user name is beatmatcher247.


Ok thanks for the feedback! 

My setup isn't 100% ready to go yet, but Not far off. Have the projector and screen on the way.


----------



## SirDucky

Anyone planning on traveling to the Seattle area?


----------



## madhuski

D-Nice said:


> 100% possible in about 2-2.5 weeks. I’ll PM you.



I could be interested as well - live in Minneapolis. Shoot me a PM if you do and have open slots.


----------



## Chad B

SirDucky said:


> Anyone planning on traveling to the Seattle area?




Yes I will be around there over the next 2 weeks. HDTVbyChadB.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

dneilan1 said:


> Any chance of getting up to Oregon on that tour? Been looking for a good calibrator for a while.




I will be in the area over the next couple weeks. Starting in Seattle, driving down to Portland and Eugene, then back up to Washington. 

Chad
HDTVbyChadB.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgtfreek

Chad B said:


> I will be in the area over the next couple weeks. Starting in Seattle, driving down to Portland and Eugene, then back up to Washington.
> 
> Chad
> HDTVbyChadB.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any ideas on Mobile, Al?


----------



## Chad B

gadgtfreek said:


> Any ideas on Mobile, Al?




Late June. Thanks for your patience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgtfreek

Chad B said:


> Late June. Thanks for your patience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I know roundabouts when to buy that A8F


----------



## Keenan

Chad B said:


> I will be in the area over the next couple weeks. Starting in Seattle, driving down to Portland and Eugene, then back up to Washington.
> 
> Chad
> HDTVbyChadB.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you hitting California(Santa Rosa,CA) on this trip? I actually won't need your services until late summer, I'm trying to get a sense of your availability for when I get the new display, very likely the A8F.

Thanks


----------



## mzs22

Chad B said:


> Late June. Thanks for your patience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iowa ?


----------



## ErichGS

umr said:


> I am available in all of NY in September. I also offer audio calibration which is just as important as video if you have a surround system.


Jeff,

Any idea if you will be making it to the Seattle area in 2019 yet?


----------



## dneilan1

Chad B said:


> I will be in the area over the next couple weeks. Starting in Seattle, driving down to Portland and Eugene, then back up to Washington.
> 
> Chad
> HDTVbyChadB.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Chad, I'm supposed to be on your schedule for this Friday. I reached out to your scheduler yesterday to confirm, but I haven't heard back yet. Can you confirm that we are set for Friday? Very much looking forward to it. Thanks!


----------



## Chad B

dneilan1 said:


> Hi Chad, I'm supposed to be on your schedule for this Friday. I reached out to your scheduler yesterday to confirm, but I haven't heard back yet. Can you confirm that we are set for Friday? Very much looking forward to it. Thanks!




Yes, see you then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B

^^^Keenan, 

No, but I will probably make it an annual winter trip. I was in CA this past Dec and Jan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umr

ErichGS said:


> Jeff,
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea if you will be making it to the Seattle area in 2019 yet?




I have no plans to be in Seattle at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzs22

Looking to get my JVC X770 projector calibrated if anyone is going to be in central Iowa (Waterloo area ).


----------



## jnachbar

I'm looking for a recommendation for a good person to do an in home calibration for my 2017 LG OLED 55C7P. I've had it since December so have over 100+ hours on it. I live in Hudson, WI which is basically the Twin Cities Metro Area of Minnesota. No major rush, but I'm looking forward to maximizing the PQ experience!


----------



## DroptheRemote

*May 2018 Calibration Tour for Texas, Oklahoma, Colorado, Nebraska, Kansas & Missouri 
*
*Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, May 16-18

*San Antonio, TX area:* Thursday-Friday, May 18-19

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, May 19-20

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, May 21-22

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area: * Wednesday, May 23

*Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Friday-Saturday, May 25-26

*Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Sunday, May 27

*Kansas City area:* Monday-Wednesday, May 28-30

*Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia *area: Thursday, May 31

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## dmarcink

Sorry there are too many posts to read.

New 2017 Sony XBR-65A1E - 1000 hours since November.

40 miles west of Chicago.

Looking for a calibrator with OLED and A1E experience.


----------



## DarthRaistlin

Marc Davis
Orlando, FL
ISF/HAA
CalMAN / C6 / Video Forge Pro


----------



## thatJohann

I live in Brooklyn, NY. I have a 55” LG OLED B7A. I’m interested in getting it calibrated but I’m so overwhelmed by what I should be looking for when trying to find a good calibrator who knows their stuff. 

Any tips? Or any recommendations for the best calibrators in NYC?


----------



## AVSF458

*So you have left Dallas? When may you come back*

I need two TV’s calibrated. A Samsung Q7F and an older Sharp LC80LE857.
Perhaps you can PM me rates.



DroptheRemote said:


> *May 2018 Calibration Tour for Texas, Colorado, Kansas, Nebraska & Missouri
> *
> *Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, May 16-18
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area:* Thursday-Friday, May 18-19
> 
> *Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, May 19-20
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, May 21-22
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area: * Wednesday, May 23
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Friday-Saturday, May 25-26
> 
> *Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Sunday, May 27
> 
> *Kansas City area:* Monday-Wednesday, May 28-30
> 
> *Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia *area: Thursday, May 31
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## AVSF458

APOLOGIES FOR ALL CAPS

***ANY TV CALIBRATORS IN DALLAS PLEASE POST INFO HERE***

Any experience with Best Buy calibrators in PLANO/FRISCO TX/


----------



## DroptheRemote

AVSF458 said:


> I need two TV’s calibrated. A Samsung Q7F and an older Sharp LC80LE857.
> Perhaps you can PM me rates.


PM sent.


----------



## scorpiony

THE HOME TECH SCHOLAR
“Knowledge Matters”


Servicing Manhattan and the Boroughs. 
30 plus years in the business. 
ISF & CEDIA CERTIFIED. 
Feel free to contact me.
Cheers 
Israel “IZZY” Verchik

www.izzy.nyc


----------



## ScottSFA

Any recommendations in Austin, Texas? I'll be getting my 75" Samsung Q9FN in June and want to get it calibrated.


----------



## kev31.kb

Hey everyone,

I just recently set up a beginner level home theater. I have a Epson 2045 projector. It projects on a 100 inch grey fixed screen. Does anyone have any personal experience with getting the Epson 2045 calibrated. I have tried the spears and munsil blueray disk. I'm having a hard time with using the disk. Mostly user error, lol, could be a pretty confusing process for a newbie like me. Im leaning toward having a pro come calibrate it. Can anyone recommend a reputable person or company for me. I'm in the Baltimore, Md area. Thanks!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brian

I have a new LG OLED65E7P that I would like to get calibrated. I live in the Duluth, MN area, about 2 hours north of Minneapolis/St. Paul. Any possibility for a calibration? I am very hesitant to have Best Buy do it. In the past I've had Gregg Loewen and Doug Weil calibrate other TVs, and have been very happy with the results.

Thanks


----------



## Saywhat4118

DroptheRemote said:


> PM sent.


Hi, can you send me a rate as well? I'm in fort Worth. Thank you. I just purchased 75 Q9FN

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Kaminski

I bought a sony 930e in November last year. Location: Menomonee Falls, WI 53051. Any Calibrators in the area?


----------



## JayPSU

Any calibrators available to calibrate an OLED tv in the Columbus, Ohio area? I am getting ready to purchase one at the end of May.


----------



## ma1746

Anyone available in Southeastern Massachusetts to do a new 65" LG C8? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

ma1746 said:


> Anyone available in Southeastern Massachusetts to do a new 65" LG C8?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 @Gregg Loewen, Owner of Lion AV and Lead Video Trainer for THX. www.lionav.com


----------



## gorman42

Anyone based in Europe that at least occasionally travels to Italy?


----------



## DroptheRemote

Justin Kaminski said:


> I bought a sony 930e in November last year. Location: Menomonee Falls, WI 53051. Any Calibrators in the area?


PM sent


----------



## gadgetfreaky

I'm in Manhattan Beach. Getting a Optoma UHZ65. Have a 120" Screen innovations black diamond 1.4 gain screen. But a 14 foot wall of glass on 1 side. 

Need calibrating it for daytime viewing as well as night time viewing.
Would you also do sound calibration of a miniDSP for 4 subwoofers and a Dirac Live system?

How much should I expect to pay for this?
thanks


----------



## Dave Harper

gadgetfreaky said:


> I'm in Manhattan Beach. Getting a Optoma UHZ65. Have a 120" Screen innovations black diamond 1.4 gain screen. But a 14 foot wall of glass on 1 side.
> 
> 
> 
> Need calibrating it for daytime viewing as well as night time viewing.
> 
> Would you also do sound calibration of a miniDSP for 4 subwoofers and a Dirac Live system?
> 
> 
> 
> How much should I expect to pay for this?
> 
> thanks



So you've decided on the UHZ65?


----------



## Mr Bob

Mr. Brian said:


> I have a new LG OLED65E7P that I would like to get calibrated. I live in the Duluth, MN area, about 2 hours north of Minneapolis/St. Paul. Any possibility for a calibration? I am very hesitant to have Best Buy do it. In the past I've had Gregg Loewen and Doug Weil calibrate other TVs, and have been very happy with the results.
> 
> Thanks


I'd be very interested to see if BB can even come close to the job Gregg and Doug do, these are 2 of the most intrepid and experienced calibrators on this site. 

A lot of a calibration is in the education aspects, in training the viewer in how to set up his picture correctly if it ever needs alterations, which chances are it will, as different channels and content can present different scenarios. BB techs get ISF training, but do they get the in depth knowledge across to the owner like a seasoned, experienced Level 2 ISF tech will? 

This scene in the movie would be improved by changing the gamma. The last movie you watched had no problems, but will still look the same with the changed gamma that will improve the current one you're watching. 

That whole movie was shot rather dimly, or the blacks are not clamping to black correctly, like they did in the last movie you watched, where they did clamp correctly. What do you do?

Please get back to us if you decide to got the BB route, with your results.


----------



## Travis Macken

DroptheRemote said:


> *May 2018 Calibration Tour for Texas, Oklahoma, Colorado, Nebraska, Kansas & Missouri
> *
> *Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, May 16-18
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area:* Thursday-Friday, May 18-19
> 
> *Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, May 19-20
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, May 21-22
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area: * Wednesday, May 23
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs areas:* Friday-Saturday, May 25-26
> 
> *Omaha/Lincoln, NE areas:* Sunday, May 27
> 
> *Kansas City area:* Monday-Wednesday, May 28-30
> 
> *Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia *area: Thursday, May 31
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).



I realize you're probably booked, but I am in the Kansas City area and interested if you have any openings. E-mail sent as well.


----------



## DroptheRemote

Travis Macken said:


> I realize you're probably booked, but I am in the Kansas City area and interested if you have any openings. E-mail sent as well.


Actually, "good seats" still available for KC...and Colorado. 

PM and eMail sent...


----------



## mrpetrov

Any calibrators available for Portland, Oregon? Would be for a 65” Sony A8F (and possibly a Samsung 55” Q8F). 

P.


----------



## Hawkmoon

Any calibrators in the Boise, Idaho area or will be in the near area? I have a 65" Samsung QFN that I would like to get calibrated.

Please PM. Thank You!


----------



## zeak

anybody in the bethesda, maryland area? havea new jvc rs540 and looking to optimize picture and sound. thanks.


----------



## Jbhur212

Brand new LG77C8 located in Akron, Ohio looking for a calibrator. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## StrikeQ

Hawkmoon said:


> Any calibrators in the Boise, Idaho area or will be in the near area? I have a 65" Samsung QFN that I would like to get calibrated.
> 
> Please PM. Thank You!


I'm also looking for an ISF Calibrator near the Boise area for a LG 65" OLED B7A


----------



## umr

I will be in Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Indiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia and West Virginia in September for audio and video calibration. More information on my services is available at www.accucalav.com. You can sign up for my services on this website as well.


----------



## treytexag

I'll need a calibration for my soon to be installed Epson HC5040UB projector, I'm in Houston. Seems like Travis just made a swing through here, so I missed that.

Anyone know of someone that does high quality ISF Calibrations on Epson front projectors in Houston?

Thanks.


----------



## umr

treytexag said:


> I'll need a calibration for my soon to be installed Epson HC5040UB projector, I'm in Houston. Seems like Travis just made a swing through here, so I missed that.
> 
> Anyone know of someone that does high quality ISF Calibrations on Epson front projectors in Houston?
> 
> Thanks.



I will be in Houston in October.


----------



## David Hill

I live in Augusta, Georgia and just purchased a QN65Q9FNAFXZA. Does anyone know of a ISF Calibrator near me?


----------



## TXAustin316

*Calibration Needed - Austin, TX*

I am in Austin, TX and want to have my Q9FN calibrated. Anyone in Austin or can recommend someone in my area?


Thanks in advance!


AT


----------



## umr

TXAustin316 said:


> I am in Austin, TX and want to have my Q9FN calibrated. Anyone in Austin or can recommend someone in my area?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> AT


I will be in your area in October and also offer audio calibration for your surround system. More info on my services is at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## DroptheRemote

treytexag said:


> I'll need a calibration for my soon to be installed Epson HC5040UB projector, I'm in Houston. Seems like Travis just made a swing through here, so I missed that.
> 
> Anyone know of someone that does high quality ISF Calibrations on Epson front projectors in Houston?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

TXAustin316 said:


> I am in Austin, TX and want to have my Q9FN calibrated. Anyone in Austin or can recommend someone in my area?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> AT


PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

David Hill said:


> I live in Augusta, Georgia and just purchased a QN65Q9FNAFXZA. Does anyone know of a ISF Calibrator near me?


PM sent.


----------



## thetman

Chad when will you be around the east coast again? ( MA).


----------



## rolldog

Looking for a calibrator in Baton Rouge, LA. I have a JVC DLA-RS4500K with a Panamorph Paladin DCR lens and a Lumagen Radiance Pro projecting on a Stewart 165" StudioTek 130 G3 screen. Along with this projector, I have an LG W7, an LG E7, an LG C6, a Sony A1E, a Vizio P75-c1, a Samsung QLED Q9F, and a Samsung QLED Q7F. Having my projector setup calibrated is my #1 priority, but having a calibrator here, I might as well have everything calibrated as well, if time allows.

If possible, an audio calibration would also be a plus but not a requirement. I'm willing to cover all traveling costs if no one has any plans to be in this area, so wherever you're based out of is irrelevant. I can also arrange more calibration jobs in the area. Thanks.


----------



## guerrillax

I'm a video post production professional in the AUSTIN, TEXAS area that is building out a new client facing color suite. I need some consultation on what to buy (client monitor wise) and an ISF calibrator as soon as possible. PLEASE HELP A BROTHER OUT!


----------



## 900HP

Matt Helander said:


> Count me in as interesting in something like this too. I don't see too many options here in ND.


I'm interested in this as well but realistically won't be ready until end of summer-ish.


----------



## 900HP

DroptheRemote said:


> I've tried to organize trips to ND and SD in the past, but haven't been able to get enough work organized to make it worthwhile. Still, I'm open to trying again if I can get past that obstacle.
> 
> I've sent you a PM with more details.





Matt Helander said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback!
> 
> My setup isn't 100% ready to go yet, but Not far off. Have the projector and screen on the way.





900HP said:


> I'm interested in this as well but realistically won't be ready until end of summer-ish.



I just talked to Site-on-Sound (Fargo, ND) and they will do professional projector calibration. Quoted $400 if projector purchased through them, $800 if not. I'm currently thinking of staying cheap with the projector as it seems most of the 4k-simulated projectors have some sort of issues right now....... I'm currently looking at the Sony VPL-HW45es......... I can find them new on-line for $1300 ish........... Site-on-Sound is $1999. Sigh. I would really like to do business locally but c'mon guys............


----------



## Chad B

thetman said:


> Chad when will you be around the east coast again? ( MA).




I just left MA last night.  
Was there for 5 days and am headed back toward OH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetman

Chad B said:


> I just left MA last night.
> Was there for 5 days and am headed back toward OH.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thanks.


----------



## Yoda1

Anyone in NJ that can calibrate an old Panasonic plasma? Restore the black levels as well?


----------



## fritzjurg

Just had Gregg Loewen of Lion AV in today to calibrate the Sony 65A1E. Amazing work. Can't wait for tonight to watch a 4k movie, maybe Pacific Rim, as it is 16x9 and should look awesome (not vouching for movie content quality). He also calibrated my Pioneer Kuro Elite. I had the boards replaced a couple of months ago and it looked like crap. I'm in love with that TV all over again!!!


----------



## TWD

Hi Chad,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## madhuski

Anyone coming to Minneapolis in the near future?


----------



## Tony Vega

Looking for someone in the Bay Area, CA. San Jose area to be specific and I don't mean Geek Squad.


----------



## ratm

Any calibrators coming to South Florida soon? Need my 65B7A Calibrated. 

PM me please!


----------



## colleycol

Anyone in the Seattle area in maybe 3 months time?


----------



## TonyRo

*Northeast Pennsylvania*

Hi Everyone,


 Getting a new LG 77C8PUA next week from Chris and was wondering if there is any calibrators in, or coming to, northeastern Pennsylvania. I live about 20 minutes south of Wilkes Barre. I also have a Dennon receiver and would be interested in an Audyssey calibration, if offered. 
​

Thank you!
​​


----------



## DroptheRemote

July 2018 Calibration Tour for Central Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago, & Michigan

*Central Iowa *area: Saturday, July 7

*Rochester, MN* area: Sunday, July 8

*Minneapolis-St. Paul* area: Monday-Thursday, July 9-12

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI* areas: Friday, July 13

*Chicago, IL* area: Saturday-Monday, July 14-16

*Detroit, MI* area: Tuesday-Thursday, July 17-19

*Central IL* area: Saturday, July 21

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Bigjer11

65B7 cal desired in Casa Grande, AZ (south of Phoenix)


----------



## relan

*Seattle WA Area*


Looking for someone to calibrate a LG 77C8PUA in the Seattle area in late July or August. 

Also curious if there is a thread that gives you some ideas on how to determine qualifications.

Thanks!


----------



## DroptheRemote

August 2018 Calibration Tour for Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska & Kansas City

*Houston, TX* area: Wednesday-Friday, August 15-17

*San Antonio, TX* area: Thursday-Friday, August 17-18

*Austin, TX* area: Saturday-Sunday, August 18-19

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Wednesday, August 20-22

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK* area: Wednesday, August 22

*Denver/Colorado Springs, CO* areas: Friday-Saturday, August 24-25

*Omaha/Lincoln, NE* areas: Sunday-Monday, August 26-27

*Kansas City* area: Monday-Wednesday, August 27-August 29

*Columbia/Jefferson City/Sedalia, MO *area: Thursday, August 30

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## steve_theKRaken

Looking to get a calibration done on a Sony 65A1E and a Samsung KS9000. I'm located in Woodland Hills in Los Angeles

I have a deal through Best Buy where I can get calibrations done for $50 on any of my tv's, but I'm worried that I'll be wasting $50 going through them

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Tony Vega

I would like to personally thank D-nice for the excellent callibration he did on my Sony 65" A8F this past week. He took the time to thouroughly explain all the settings and the result is astonishing. I highly recommend his serivces if he is in your area. Thanks.


----------



## Almondo99

Anyone in the Minneapolis, MN area do Dolby Vision calibration? Looking to get my LG OLED B7 calibrated, haven't been able to find - and it's way above my tech level.
Thanks!


----------



## GatrNol

Orlando, FL area (Melbourne, actually) - would like to find someone to calibrate my new Samsung Q9FN.

THANKS


----------



## PSUShane

Located near Wilkes-Barre, Pa. Seeking calibration for my Sony 65 A1E. Thanks! Shane


----------



## DroptheRemote

Almondo99 said:


> Anyone in the Minneapolis, MN area do Dolby Vision calibration? Looking to get my LG OLED B7 calibrated, haven't been able to find - and it's way above my tech level.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rc-zombies

Anyone located in the NorthBay Vallejo CA area?
looking to calibrate a new 2018 Vizio P75-F1. 
thanks!


----------



## mahi123

Almondo99 said:


> Anyone in the Minneapolis, MN area do Dolby Vision calibration? Looking to get my LG OLED B7 calibrated, haven't been able to find - and it's way above my tech level.
> Thanks!


Chad B is touring the twin cities area in the last week of August. Mine is scheduled for Aug 26. You can get in touch at http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/.


----------



## JohnYoung112

Hi there! 

Looking to get a 55" C7 OLED and a 65" A1E Calibrated for day, night, game (HDR and non) and dolby vision! 

I am located in Plano, Texas. Please let me know if you can help out! 

I do not want to go through best buy for obvious reasons, haha.


----------



## DroptheRemote

JohnYoung112 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Looking to get a 55" C7 OLED and a 65" A1E Calibrated for day, night, game (HDR and non) and dolby vision!
> 
> I am located in Plano, Texas. Please let me know if you can help out!
> 
> I do not want to go through best buy for obvious reasons, haha.


PM sent.


----------



## denslayer

Looking for a calibrator in San Jose , CA for Sony 900F


----------



## teachsac

denslayer said:


> Looking for a calibrator in San Jose , CA for Sony 900F


Call Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater. Probably one of the most knowledgeable calibrators out there. He is located in Santa Rosa, but he does travel. He's in LA this week. SInce it is now on his website, he is also working with Dolby Laboratories as a PQ engineer.

http://www.buschhometheater.com/

S~


----------



## denslayer

teachsac said:


> denslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a calibrator in San Jose , CA for Sony 900F
> 
> 
> 
> Call Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater. Probably one of the most knowledgeable calibrators out there. He is located in Santa Rosa, but he does travel. He's in LA this week. SInce it is now on his website, he is also working with Dolby Laboratories as a PQ engineer.
> 
> http://www.buschhometheater.com/
> 
> S~
Click to expand...

 I did thank you .. I’m sure he’s worth the $ but he’s out of my pride range


----------



## D-Nice

denslayer said:


> I did thank you .. I’m sure he’s worth the $ but he’s out of my pride range


PM sent


----------



## Swatdude1

Looking for a calibrator in Phoenix, AZ, specifically Gilbert, for a JVC DLA RS520. Thanks.


----------



## rmilyard

Looking for someone to do ISF cal on an Epson 5040ub projector. HDR 4k content very dim. Live in Goodyear, AZ.


----------



## jimmyk36

Looking for someone to calibrate an Epson 5040 in Northern Virginia.


----------



## RickD1225

Phoenix Calibrater - Lee Gallagher - Advanced Audio/Video. *(480) 606-2647‬

I used him several years ago to calibrated a Panny plasma, it turned out fantastic. I’m about to have him come calibrate my new 4K TV after I get about 100 hours on it.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*September 2018 Calibration Tour for Tennessee, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia*

I've recently added dates for a calibration tour covering portions of the southeast USA. Here's the details:

*September 2018*

*Nashville-Knoxville, TN* areas: Tuesday-Thursday, September 11-13

*Tri-Cities TN* area (Bristol/Johnson City/Kingsport): Friday, September 14

*Greensboro-Raleigh-Charlotte, NC* areas: Saturday-Sunday, September 15-16

*Columbia-Charleston, SC* areas: Monday, September 17

*Atlanta, GA* area: Tuesday-Wednesday, September 18-19

*Memphis, TN* area: Thursday-Friday, September 20-21


*August Tour Update*

I also have an upcoming TX-OK-KS-KC tour this month, and have a couple remaining appointment slots in the Dallas-Fort Worth area on Tuesday, August 21.

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## philadler

Howdy,

Looking for calibration on my LG C8P and my Samsung H7150. About 45 minutes outside Sacramento, CA.

Thanks!


----------



## Jbhur212

I have a chance to have my 77C8 ISF calibrated by W. Jeff Meier of AccuCal AV. Anyone ever have work done by this gentleman? Thanks.


----------



## latet

Jbhur212 said:


> I have a chance to have my 77C8 ISF calibrated by W. Jeff Meier of AccuCal AV. Anyone ever have work done by this gentleman? Thanks.


Jeff is one of the best.


----------



## Jbhur212

latet said:


> Jeff is one of the best.


Thanks. Scheduled for mid-Sept.


----------



## curtisG

Looking for someone to do a calibration on a 4K SONY VPL-VW385ES in Northern Virginia. Please PM me if you know someone. Thanks


----------



## Pac1012

Looking for someone to calibrate my OLED 65C7 sdr and HDR/DV in *Rochester, NY. *



I just had to have the panel replaced which renders the calibration I had done last summer useless.


----------



## Pac1012

Pac1012 said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my OLED 65C7 sdr and HDR/DV in *Rochester, NY. *
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to have the panel replaced which renders the calibration I had done last summer useless.



^^


I contacted Gregg Loewen from Lion A/V and while he understandably can't make the trip for 1 job, he did say if there were a few people in the area that were interested he'd stop out in mid Oct.


Anyone in Rochester, Syracuse, Buffalo that needs an audio or video calibration email him and mention you heard here that he may be in the area in Oct. Lets get him up this way!


----------



## waltinaz

RickD1225 said:


> Phoenix Calibrater - Lee Gallagher - Advanced Audio/Video. *(480) 606-2647‬
> 
> 
> 
> I used him several years ago to calibrated a Panny plasma, it turned out fantastic. I’m about to have him come calibrate my new 4K TV after I get about 100 hours on it.



I’m interested in this, as I live in NE Mesa, and just got an LG OLED 77C8, which I’m contemplating having calibrated once I get ~200 hours on it. Any other feedback on Lee, or other recommendations?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RickD1225

I contacted Lee to inquire about about getting my panel calibrated, but his price went up to $350. A little too rich for the new panel i bought. That is 20% of the TV price. He does do a good job and for your very pricey panel I would be doing it.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

If I was calibrating just a display panel, $350.00 is arguably high. Although I think many will find it middle of the road. This fee also includes evaluation and optimization of your source components, resulting in a complete video system calibration.
Then again, cost is relative.


----------



## GeorgeAB

Lee Gallagher said:


> If I was calibrating just a display panel, $350.00 is arguably high. Although I think many will find it middle of the road. This fee also includes evaluation and optimization of your source components, resulting in a complete video system calibration.
> Then again, cost is relative.


I presume you meant that value is relative. The video consumer has to value image fidelity and picture accuracy before they start being interested in display calibration. The cost of the professional service or the investment in time and instruments to learn the process is relative to how much the display owner values image fidelity. As Joe Kane insists, _"It's all about the art,"_ not the gear. A calibration simply increases the quality of how the gear presents the cinematic art and video programs viewed. Every program viewed is improved by the improvement in the picture.

It should also be noted that no system calibration is complete without attention to the viewing environment conditions. No calibrator is worth his salt without an evaluation of viewing room conditions and recommendations for any improvement. A "perfectly" calibrated display and associated signal sources cannot deliver a reference image to the viewer if the room conditions skew the viewer's perception of the picture. This "sticky" thread offers more detail on this subject:

_'How Viewing Environment Conditions Can Corrupt Or Enhance Your Calibration'_
https://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=849430

SMPTE recently published their _'Reference Viewing Environment for Evaluation of HDTV Images'_ standards document: SMPTE ST 2080-3:2017. The introduction states:

_"The creation of television images that are intended to follow a standard of consistency in reproduction requires definition of a reference display, of a controlled viewing environment, and of a set of measurement procedures to enable consistent calibration of both display and environment. This document specifies a controlled viewing environment referred to as the Reference Viewing Environment."_

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
G. Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
SMPTE, Professional Video Alliance, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## DERG

Looking for someone to do a calibration on a 4K SONY VPL-VW385ES in Michigan (11 miles north of I-69, 2.5 East of M-53). 

PM if interested.


----------



## Lee Gallagher

GeorgeAB said:


> I presume you meant that value is relative. The video consumer has to value image fidelity and picture accuracy before they start being interested in display calibration. The cost of the professional service or the investment in time and instruments to learn the process is relative to how much the display owner values image fidelity. As Joe Kane insists, _"It's all about the art,"_ not the gear. A calibration simply increases the quality of how the gear presents the cinematic art and video programs viewed. Every program viewed is improved by the improvement in the picture.
> 
> It should also be noted that no system calibration is complete without attention to the viewing environment conditions. No calibrator is worth his salt without an evaluation of viewing room conditions and recommendations for any improvement. A "perfectly" calibrated display and associated signal sources cannot deliver a reference image to the viewer if the room conditions skew the viewer's perception of the picture. This "sticky" thread offers more detail on this subject:
> 
> _'How Viewing Environment Conditions Can Corrupt Or Enhance Your Calibration'_
> https://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=849430
> 
> SMPTE recently published their _'Reference Viewing Environment for Evaluation of HDTV Images'_ standards document: SMPTE ST 2080-3:2017. The introduction states:
> 
> _"The creation of television images that are intended to follow a standard of consistency in reproduction requires definition of a reference display, of a controlled viewing environment, and of a set of measurement procedures to enable consistent calibration of both display and environment. This document specifies a controlled viewing environment referred to as the Reference Viewing Environment."_
> 
> Best regards and beautiful pictures,
> G. Alan Brown, President
> CinemaQuest, Inc.
> SMPTE, Professional Video Alliance, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants
> 
> "Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"



Well said, Alan. Thank you for articulating my thought more thoroughly.


----------



## mm9937

Will there be any calibrators in DFW area anytime soon?


----------



## epetti

*LA area (Burbank) projector calibration*

Hello, I'm looking for someone to calibrate my Epson 5040UB projector in the LA area (Burbank). Looking to get both SDR and HDR calibration as well as a daytime setting. For HDR still debating whether to have it more full-P3 focused or max-nits focused. So experience with getting the most out of the HDR capabilities of the projector is very much appreciated.


----------



## Dunnie

Hey guys ... I'm an expectant parent of a 75 inch Z9F ... What is the recommended burn in time before having it calibrated ? Oh yeah I'm in Northern NJ if anyone knows of anyone reputable and thorough.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhumur

I have a LG 65" B7A I would very much like to have calibrated. Does anyone know a good calibrator in the Upstate NY (Albany Capital District) area, or someone who may make calibration tours to this area? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Telecino

I live in Montreal, Quebec and looking to get my Sony X940E calibrated, any certified technician in my area?



Thank you


----------



## Jbhur212

Anyone looking for an exceptional calibrator for both video AND audio should contact Jeff Meier who runs Accucal Audio & Video (https://www.accucalav.com). He just calibrated my LG 77C8 and the new Atmos surround system in my HT and I now truly feel like I actually have a theater in my home. After he finished I ran out and bought The Greatest Showman 4K on Jeff's suggestion as a good test and couldn't believe the picture quality the C8 was showing. As good as it looked, it was the audio that really floored me. I was always happy with my very amateur attempts using Audyssey but had no idea how good it could (and should) sound in my theater until Jeff set it up properly. It was interesting to watch him work and even more interesting talking to him about the work and his deep background and experiences in the AV field. I highly recommend him if you want to create the best possible viewing and listening environment for your home theater.


----------



## MrGuru

I have a LG 65C8 on its way that I would like calibrated, and potentially my audio calibrated as well. Is anyone located near Des Moines, IA?


----------



## DroptheRemote

MrGuru said:


> I have a LG 65C8 on its way that I would like calibrated, and potentially my audio calibrated as well. Is anyone located near Des Moines, IA?


PM sent.


----------



## MrGuru

DroptheRemote said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the reply!

Anyone know anyone for an audio calibration?


----------



## umr

I will be available for audio and video calibration in December in Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, New Mexico and West Texas. Please go to my website at www.accucalav.com for more information and to sign up for my services.


----------



## Matt Helander

umr said:


> I will be available for audio and video calibration in December in Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, New Mexico and West Texas. Please go to my website at www.accucalav.com for more information and to sign up for my services.


Don't suppose you want to swing on up to Fargo, North Dakota huh?


----------



## umr

Matt Helander said:


> Don't suppose you want to swing on up to Fargo, North Dakota huh?




I am sorry Matt, but I have no plans to travel to ND at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbmarvel

umr said:


> I will be available for audio and video calibration in December in Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, New Mexico and West Texas. Please go to my website at www.accucalav.com for more information and to sign up for my services.


When do you expect to make it to Austin?


----------



## umr

Fbmarvel said:


> When do you expect to make it to Austin?


I will be there in January. My schedule openings can be found on my website here https://www.accucalav.com/locations/.


----------



## Fbmarvel

umr said:


> Fbmarvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you expect to make it to Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there in January. My schedule openings can be found on my website here https://www.accucalav.com/locations/.
Click to expand...

Sweet, thx.


----------



## relan

*LG Oled Calibration in Seattle WA*

Looking for calibration of my LG OLED77C8PUA in the Seattle WA area or advice on how to find a qualified calibrator.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I'm looking for a calibrator for my JVC RS540 to do both SDR and HDR in the Dallas/Plano area. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Sperry8

jdoostil said:


> Hey jime7372,
> 
> We can work something out. Feel free to email me to discuss further.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Jason, are you still serving South Florida? (Miami)? I just got a new LG E7 - so need some time to 'break it in' but need a calibration once it has settled.


----------



## jdoostil

Sperry8 said:


> Hi Jason, are you still serving South Florida? (Miami)? I just got a new LG E7 - so need some time to 'break it in' but need a calibration once it has settled.


I am happy to help!

Feel free to send me an email [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## dweltman

Looking for someone to calibrate a JVC 540 in Long Island/New York.


----------



## tylerdietzenbach

Anyone near Cedar Falls IA?


----------



## DroptheRemote

*October-November 2018 Calibration Tour Dates for Upper Midwest, North Carolina, Tennessee*

I've recently set dates for an October-November tour:

*Kansas City area* - Wednesday-Friday, October 24-26

*Des Moines, IA area:* Monday, October 29

*Rochester, MN area:* Tuesday, October 30

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area:* Wednesday-Friday, October 30-November 1

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Friday-Saturday, November 2-3

*Chicago, IL area:* Sunday-Monday, November 4-5

*Detroit, MI area:*  Wednesday-Friday, November 7-9

*Charlotte/Greensboro, NC area:*  Sunday-Monday, November 11-12

*Knoxville/Nashville, TN area:*  Tuesday-Wednesday, November 13-14

*Indianapolis, IN area:* Thursday, November 15

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## digitalrurouni

It's been 5 days since i got my sony a9f master series tv. I am in the Atlanta area. Amazed by the PQ. Can't really imagine it looking any better but I would love to be proved wrong. Any calibrators in the Atlanta area interested in calibrating the AF9 once a a bit more mileage has been put on the TV?


----------



## Foundation42

relan said:


> Looking for calibration of my LG OLED77C8PUA in the Seattle WA area or advice on how to find a qualified calibrator.



I'm interested in a calibration in the Seattle area too. Between us we might be able to get a start on making a trip out to the Northwest work for someone.


----------



## relan

Foundation42 said:


> I'm interested in a calibration in the Seattle area too. Between us we might be able to get a start on making a trip out to the Northwest work for someone.


I had http://nw-calibration.com/ do a calibration for me last week. I thought he did a good job. Definitely looks better than what I was able to do without equipment.


----------



## Foundation42

relan said:


> I had http://nw-calibration.com/ do a calibration for me last week. I thought he did a good job. Definitely looks better than what I was able to do without equipment.



Thanks for that recommendation. I'll check them out.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*December 2018 Calibration Tour Dates for Oklahoma, Texas & Colorado*

*Black Friday Alert: * A timely event for Black Friday TV buyers in Oklahoma, Texas and Colorado...

*Tulsa-Oklahoma City, OK area:* Monday-Tuesday, December 3-4

*Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Thursday, December 5-6

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday, December 7

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, December 8-9

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Monday-Tuesday, December 10-11

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas: *Thursday-Saturday, December 13-15 

* Note:* Full details for my previously announced tour covering IA, MN, WI, IL, MI, NC, TN here: 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-...ocated-please-post-here-145.html#post56970968

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Wiscogamer

I’m getting a new tv Saturday and hoping this is the one I will keep it’s a Sony Z9D looking for a good calibrator in the Madison Wisconsin area. I was told you have to wait for about 150 hours on a new set before you do calibration so the person traveling I won’t be ready for. Does anyone have recommendations for a real professional in my area not Nesbit geek squad because that’s all I can find with a google search. Thanks.


----------



## zulu934

*Any recommendations for a calibrator in the Orlando area?*

Can anyone recommend a calibrator for the Orlando area? Just purchased a Samsung Q8F.


----------



## michaelcoker

Looking for calibration in the next month or so north of Seattle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pye in LA

Anyone recommend someone to knock my Sony XBR-900E into shape? LA/West Hollywood area.


----------



## Kris Deering

Foundation42 said:


> I'm interested in a calibration in the Seattle area too. Between us we might be able to get a start on making a trip out to the Northwest work for someone.





michaelcoker said:


> Looking for calibration in the next month or so north of Seattle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am available in the Seattle area for calibrations. I travel a lot for work but will be in area most of the time these next couple months. PM me and we can discuss!


----------



## Foundation42

Kris Deering said:


> I am available in the Seattle area for calibrations. I travel a lot for work but will be in area most of the time these next couple months. PM me and we can discuss!



Thanks Kris! Just PM'd


----------



## michaelcoker

maybe a stupid question, does one have to run your sets for 1000hrs before calibration or is this old school thinking?


how does firmware updates to the set effect your calibration?


And finally with most movies you still have black bars top and bottom is there any chance of burn in?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

michaelcoker said:


> does one have to run your sets for 1000hrs before calibration or is this old school thinking?


Not required. TVs are very stable out of the box and can remain that way for a long time (not universal, but most TVs I've tested or come back to a year or two later and remain stable). That said, I always recommend running them for a bit before getting your calibrator to come in to ensure it isn't a dud. I'm always booked several weeks in advance so by the time I get there, we'll know for sure if the TV is showing any problems. Plus, sometimes people realize they bought too small and want to upgrade. There's nothing worse than having done a calibration on a TV and then wished you went larger.




> how does firmware updates to the set effect your calibration?


Typically nothing. But there have been a handful of TVs over the years that it did make a change to image settings. That's not universal.



> And finally with most movies you still have black bars top and bottom is there any chance of burn in?


In my experience with my OLED, all looks good 5 years later!


----------



## Fdas

XBR-940e needing calibration in the west San Fernando Valley [Los Angeles].

anyone available?


----------



## Kris Deering

Just wanted to put this out there. I am going to be in the Honolulu area from the 6th to approximately the 13th of December. If there is anyone in the Pearl City/Honolulu/Waikiki/Hawaii Kai area looking for a calibration I may be available. PM for any details. For those that don't know me I am ISF Level 2 certified, use top of the line gear (Jeti Spectro/CR100 Colorimeter and more) and specialize in projection calibration, including HDR. Also recognized expert in calibration/setup of Lumagen Radiance products.


----------



## Mav99l

Hi. Looking for a calibrator for a Sony XBR65A1E. Thanks.


----------



## purplerain

Anyone around the Binghamton, NY (13904) area? Thank you


----------



## Mav99l

Mav99l said:


> Hi. Looking for a calibrator for a Sony XBR65A1E. Thanks.


In San Diego. Oh and my buddy swears by getting a $250 calibration from the Geek Squad. Any comments on this? Thanks.


----------



## michaelcoker

Mav99l said:


> In San Diego. Oh and my buddy swears by getting a $250 calibration from the Geek Squad. Any comments on this? Thanks.




I did on my 50 plasma 8 yrs ago I thought they didn’t do calibration anymore
I don’t think I would trust them with the new tech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbolen76

Just bought a new Samsung Q9FN looking for ISF Professionals to calibrate. I live in Brandenton Florida. New here looking for help 
also a beginner with this stuff.


----------



## Dave Harper

Kris Deering said:


> Just wanted to put this out there. I am going to be in the Honolulu area from the 6th to approximately the 13th of December. If there is anyone in the Pearl City/Honolulu/Waikiki/Hawaii Kai area looking for a calibration I may be available. PM for any details. For those that don't know me I am ISF Level 2 certified, use top of the line gear (Jeti Spectro/CR100 Colorimeter and more) and specialize in projection calibration, including HDR. Also recognized expert in calibration/setup of Lumagen Radiance products.



Hey I’ll look you up if I’m over on Oahu during that time!


----------



## Kris Deering

Dave Harper said:


> Hey I’ll look you up if I’m over on Oahu during that time!


That would be great Dave! Definitely give me a shout if you're on island!


----------



## t4t3r

Interested in getting a 9G Kuro calibrated - anyone still around with knowledge of those and is able to visit the DC/MD/VA area?


----------



## umr

Mav99l said:


> In San Diego. Oh and my buddy swears by getting a $250 calibration from the Geek Squad. Any comments on this? Thanks.


I would avoid them. I see many very poor Geek Squad calibrations. I have also been contacted by several Best Buy stores because they have had so much negative customer feedback on their services.


----------



## jake608

umr said:


> I would avoid them. I see many very poor Geek Squad calibrations. I have also been contacted by several Best Buy stores because they have had so much negative customer feedback on their services.


My last TV a Sony XBR 65HX950 that originally listed for $6999 I had a Geek Squad Calibration done. It was a 2-3 hours of wasted hours of my life! The picture was so dull and “MILKED OUT” looking he was not in his Geek mobile and I was adjusting out his settings. The worst part was that you could not talk to him! Every time I tried to explain what was expected in Blacks, Color Gammit, etc he would begin telling me how wrong I was. To start with their tools are no where close to what you see in actual Calibrations Videos. Nor did I get a printout of the final calibration! The problem is where I live there is no real calibrators around but Geek Squad. Because of that the top level Calibrators to travel adds to an already premium pricing range. Not many people will pay $500-600 to calibrate a $4000 TV! So between the forums, on line videos, and YouTube it was as close as I could get to what I expected. 

After some 10 years that Sony was just transferred to my Son still as beautiful as the first day I brought it home. I now have a Sony 65 A8F 4K TV a down Grade in price to just under $4000 but a step in the future! Unfortunately with the LACK of actual 4K content quality up scaling is all we can hope for! What makes it worse is that providers are STILL transmitting 1080i and not even full 1080p so waiting on 4K is a stretch! I suspect that when actual 4K content arrives technology will be pushing 8K products! How many PIXELS are enough? Unless you have a 70-80” panel trying to see a difference between 1080p, 4K, or 8K on a 55” panel would be a CHALLENGE for the BEST to find! I had to invest in a $4000 TV to simply get the Footballs on Sunday to stop having GHOSTING! 

I have a very simple question for Calibrators! With TV manufactures developing the latest Bells and Whistles and selling us Techno Advances like AUTO THIS and AUTO THAT and raising prices 10 fold for them. Do you and everyone else with every setting I have seen recommend “TURNING THEM OFF?”


----------



## umr

t4t3r said:


> Interested in getting a 9G Kuro calibrated - anyone still around with knowledge of those and is able to visit the DC/MD/VA area?


I can calibrate that display, but I do not have availability until June in your area.


----------



## JazzGuyy

I have two LG OLEDs in need of calibration. The newest (a 65" C8) won't be sufficiently broken in until late December. The other set is a 55" E6. Anyone visiting the Tucson area late in December or early in 2019?


----------



## bobbino421

Anyone going to be in the NYC area next spring early summer for possible 2 TVs in one location?


----------



## t4t3r

umr said:


> I can calibrate that display, but I do not have availability until June in your area.


Appreciate the response, Jeff. I will be in touch if I am still looking in June. Definitely no rush as I will never get rid of either of my Kuros!


----------



## umr

bobbino421 said:


> Anyone going to be in the NYC area next spring early summer for possible 2 TVs in one location?


I will be in your area in June.


----------



## umr

I will be in the following areas for audio and video calibration. Please go to my website if you want to use my services www.accucalav.com.

January – Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Texas
February – Alabama, Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee


----------



## umr

t4t3r said:


> Appreciate the response, Jeff. I will be in touch if I am still looking in June. Definitely no rush as I will never get rid of either of my Kuros!



I still have a 9G Kuro myself. Still a great product. It is also VERY durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

*December-January Calibration Tour Dates Updated*

*December*

*Tulsa-Oklahoma City, OK* area: Monday-Tuesday, December 3-4

*Houston, TX *area: Wednesday-Thursday, December 5-6

*San Antonio, TX* area: Friday, December 7

*Austin, TX *area: Saturday-Sunday, December 8-9

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX* area: Monday-Tuesday, December 10-11

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins* areas: Thursday-Saturday, December 13-15 


*January*

*Milwaukee/Madison, WI *areas - Friday-Saturday, January 18-19

*Chicago, IL *area - Sunday-Monday, January 20-21

*South Bend, IN* area - Tuesday, January 22

*Detroit, MI *area - Thursday-Saturday, January 24-26

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Tonka24

Looking for both Audio and Video Calibration in the Minneapolis area. 

Unfortunately, my previous calibrator(umr) no longer services my area. (Although I highly recommend him).

Recommendations and/or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## billybdakota

*Display Calibration of Pioneer PDP-6020*

I had the pleasure of meeting Michael Osadciw who came to calibrate my new/old Pioneer PDP-6020. I live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) and Michael came to check out the set-up and calibrate the panel. He set up his equipment and spent over two and a half hours checking and re-doing the settings on my 60" Pioneer that I had just purchased. Although it was over 9 years old, he brought the Kuro to life and gave me the best picture I have ever seen. We had the family over this weekend and everyone loved the picture. I strongly recommend Michael for his expertise and professionalism. I learned a lot about the new technologies and appreciate the old ones as well. Thanks Michael!


----------



## Lee Gallagher

JazzGuyy said:


> I have two LG OLEDs in need of calibration. The newest (a 65" C8) won't be sufficiently broken in until late December. The other set is a 55" E6. Anyone visiting the Tucson area late in December or early in 2019?



Tucson is part of my normal coverage area.


----------



## escu

Could somebody kindly recommend me a competent calibrator in Germany? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*GTA Calibration*



billybdakota said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Michael Osadciw who came to calibrate my new/old Pioneer PDP-6020. I live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) and Michael came to check out the set-up and calibrate the panel. ...Although it was over 9 years old, he brought the Kuro to life and gave me the best picture I have ever seen. ... I strongly recommend Michael for his expertise and professionalism. I learned a lot about the new technologies and appreciate the old ones as well. Thanks Michael!


It was great meeting you, Jim! It was especially wonderful to bring the TV to life and I'm happy to hear that you and your family enjoyed it over the weekend. Keep in touch!


----------



## MagnumMafia05

Looking to get my x900f done. Anyone do this in wisconsin? I live in sheboygan which is a hour north of Milwaukee and 1 hour south of greenbay.


----------



## Domcorleone

I'm looking to get my Sony 695es calibrated. Anyone know of a professional calibrator in the Boston, MA area?


----------



## Stro3579

I'm in North Alabama area I have a Samsung q9fn75 I would like to calibrated. Anyone here local?


----------



## Inseconds99

75Z9D being delivered in 2 days, looking to have a calibration done from someone with experience working with this set.

I live on Long Island NY and looking for a calibration in January.


----------



## ERuiz

Looking to calibrate my Sony XBR-85X900F in Orlando, Florida... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Rivera

Anyone close to Columbus GA (Fort Benning) or Fort Mitchell, AL?


----------



## Markalark

Hello All,

Would love to have a calibrator spend some time in Denver in the next few weeks to calibrate my LG C8!

Let me know if you're a calibrator and will be spending time in the beautiful Rockies in the next few weeks/months.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wruss64

*ISF Calibrations for Kansas City Area*

Serving Kansas City KS and Kansas City, MO and surrounding areas.

Company name KC Homemedia
ISF Level II certified
Flat Panel, Projectors, CRT
[email protected]
www.kchomemedia.com
Ask for Bill


----------



## uwotm8

I'm looking for an ISF calibrator in the DC area (specifically NoVA) for my LG C7. I've narrowed the list from the OP to these four but am open to others:

MD Bethesda, Casaplex 9228 East Parkhill Drive 20814 240-388-0921 Derek Goldstein Certifications: Area Serviced: MD, DC, VA

MD Gaithersburg, MyerEmco, Inc. 209 Edison Park Drive 20878 301-921-0700 Ed Meyer Certifications: CEDIA, Pro, Master Electrician Area Serviced: DC, MD and N VA

VA Charlottesville Stereo Types 1885 Seminole Tr Charlottesville, VA 22901 434-973-8820 Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC

Stereotypes - VA Richmond 9 W. Cary St. Richmond, VA 23220 804-217-8970 Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC

Thanks!


----------



## umr

uwotm8 said:


> I'm looking for an ISF calibrator in the DC area (specifically NoVA) for my LG C7. I've narrowed the list from the OP to these four but am open to others:
> 
> MD Bethesda, Casaplex 9228 East Parkhill Drive 20814 240-388-0921 Derek Goldstein Certifications: Area Serviced: MD, DC, VA
> 
> MD Gaithersburg, MyerEmco, Inc. 209 Edison Park Drive 20878 301-921-0700 Ed Meyer Certifications: CEDIA, Pro, Master Electrician Area Serviced: DC, MD and N VA
> 
> VA Charlottesville Stereo Types 1885 Seminole Tr Charlottesville, VA 22901 434-973-8820 Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC
> 
> Stereotypes - VA Richmond 9 W. Cary St. Richmond, VA 23220 804-217-8970 Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC
> 
> Thanks!


Those look like custom installers. I would stick with someone who specializes in video calibration.


----------



## offthechizzain

Looking for someone to calibrate my LG C6 65' in socal near Chino Hills, anyone recommend?


----------



## uwotm8

umr said:


> Those look like custom installers. I would stick with someone who specializes in video calibration.


Okay, thanks. I searched this thread for "DC" and "D.C." but got no results.


----------



## Keenan

offthechizzain said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my LG C6 65' in socal near Chino Hills, anyone recommend?


Chad B is supposed to be in California currently and he's one of the best in the business.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/40-o...rs-thread-no-price-talk-363.html#post57347338

[email protected]

And I think D-Nice will also be in southern Califonia in Jan. He just did my A9F and it looks great.

[email protected]

Both of these guys are among the best you can get.


----------



## umr

uwotm8 said:


> Okay, thanks. I searched this thread for "DC" and "D.C." but got no results.


I will be there in June if that helps.


----------



## FrozenCowboy

*calibration*



Kris Deering said:


> That would be great Dave! Definitely give me a shout if you're on island!


 Hello Mr. Deering,
Do you ever come to the NYC area?
Please pm me as I am not allowed to pm just yet.


Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Kris Deering

FrozenCowboy said:


> Hello Mr. Deering,
> Do you ever come to the NYC area?
> Please pm me as I am not allowed to pm just yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Sorry, I'm in the Northwest area. If I come around that way at some point I will reach out though! Good luck!


----------



## Kris Deering

Markalark said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would love to have a calibrator spend some time in Denver in the next few weeks to calibrate my LG C8!
> 
> Let me know if you're a calibrator and will be spending time in the beautiful Rockies in the next few weeks/months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shoot me a PM. I am going to be out that way in the coming months for an event and could schedule you in while I'm there.


----------



## uwotm8

umr said:


> I will be there in June if that helps.


Thanks, I'll PM you. (Edit: Oops, not allowed to PM yet)


----------



## 1python1

calibration needed in the bay area..specifically east bay.


----------



## mgladson

Anyone going to be near Indianapolis anytime soon?


----------



## D6500Ken

mgladson said:


> Anyone going to be near Indianapolis anytime soon?


I am located in Indianapolis.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Chad B

1python1 said:


> calibration needed in the bay area..specifically east bay.


I could probably do it later this month. Please fill out the contact form at HDTVbyChadB.com if you would like to schedule.

Chad


----------



## Jive Turkey

1python1 said:


> calibration needed in the bay area..specifically east bay.



Chad B is going to be in the area and has posted that he may be able to slip you in. If you can swing it, I'd say do it.


----------



## 1python1

whats meter profiling..express plus? does isf cover everything?


----------



## Chad B

Meter profiling is a different service for DIY calibrators with i1D3 or similar colorimeters who want them profiled in house on their displays.

Express Plus is a calibration service for TVs with less extensive adjustments in simple systems where multiple modes are not needed. For people with budget displays and simple requirements it can get you a precisely calibrated image at a reduced cost. There are certain displays that are NOT well suited for it, though, like JVC projectors.

ISF covers everything video related for your display.


----------



## jwc1969

Chicago and vicinity...

Don't forget, Empirical AV is available to calibrate those sweet new TVs you just received for the holidays.

All relevant contact info in my signature.

Regards and Happy 2019!


----------



## 1python1

still looking, bay area...thanks


----------



## Chad B

1python1 said:


> still looking, bay area...thanks




I have time available on the 23rd in the bay area.

Chad
HDTVbyChadB.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Montreal Calibration Dates (and 401-area Ontario)*

For those of you residing in the Montreal area, I'm firming up on *February 1-3* THX/ISF calibrations for panels and projectors for both HD709 and UHD-HDR playback.

To be a part of this trip, please PM me your information and I'll get back to you shortly.

I'll also be making a stop in *Kingston, ON* as well as being available along the *401* from Kingston to Quebec.

See you soon!


----------



## juan81

Looking to get a 65” C7 calibrated. Located in 77591 Texas. Please pm with price and date. Or recommend someone loca would be great. Thanks


----------



## Jive Turkey

1python1 said:


> still looking, bay area...thanks



He just finished my 540 (and did my 400 prior). I hope you reconsider his opening on the 23rd if it's still available.


First run throughs look great! He gave me calibrated SDR2020 (to work with my Panny 820), (2) calibrated Arve's curves, (2) Rec.709 modes, and calibrated both Dynamic Iris settings.


----------



## jsil

Chad stopped by yesterday to calibrate my X590R and all I can say is WOW the PQ is just beautiful. He spent about 5hrs on my projector and before he did my audio last year. You will not be disappointed in his work thanks Chad.


----------



## Jive Turkey

The NFL Championship games looked outstanding after Chad's work on my 540!


----------



## tjgar

Anybody available in the Chicago Area? JVC 790. 125 hr on lamp
Cell 847-417-5328


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Anyone in Philadelphia/New Jersey/Delaware area servicing the South Jersey area?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Anyone in Philadelphia/New Jersey/Delaware area servicing the South Jersey area?

Yes, usually every 3-6 weeks.

please email [email protected] for details.

regards

Gregg Loewen


----------



## ERosey

Chad B said:


> I have time available on the 23rd in the bay area.
> 
> Chad
> HDTVbyChadB.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Chad B,

I just dropped you a request on HDTVbyChadB.com

I'm in Los Angles w/ a Sony xbr85x900f looking for a calibrator. LMK if you can squeeze me in?

Evan
roseylv at gmail


----------



## Jive Turkey

ERosey said:


> Hi Chad B,
> 
> I just dropped you a request on HDTVbyChadB.com
> 
> I'm in Los Angles w/ a Sony xbr85x900f looking for a calibrator. LMK if you can squeeze me in?
> 
> Evan
> roseylv at gmail



I'm not Chad, but seeing as he was just in Southern California a few weeks ago, it'll possibly be next year before he's back.


----------



## Chad B

Jive Turkey said:


> I'm not Chad, but seeing as he was just in Southern California a few weeks ago, it'll possibly be next year before he's back.




That’s right, I’ve been in the bay area for over a week and I am flying home tomorrow. Evan, sorry it couldn’t work out for this trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmane

Any calibrators in the Sacramento California area? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensmith48

Anyone going to be in mid MI? (48611) about 100 miles north of Detroit. I have the Sony A9F Oled and the Sony 695ES projector that need calibration. Both are fairly new so sometime in the Summer would be ok.


----------



## ERosey

Chad B said:


> That’s right, I’ve been in the bay area for over a week and I am flying home tomorrow. Evan, sorry it couldn’t work out for this trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Problem. thanks for the reply.


Does anyone recommend a good calibrator in the Los Angles area? TIA


----------



## muzzy23

ERosey said:


> No Problem. thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recommend a good calibrator in the Los Angles area? TIA


+1 for someone good in SoCal.


----------



## latet

muzzy23 said:


> +1 for someone good in SoCal.


RayJr services SoCal and is very good.


----------



## macmane

Any in Sacramento California? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensmith48

Need a calibrator in the mid- Michigan area. approx. 100 miles north of Detroit. Anyone?


----------



## ERosey

latet said:


> RayJr services SoCal and is very good.


I tried to reach out to RayJr for a quote. i submitted an inquiry on his site and got no response.

Is there anyone else in the Los Angeles area that comes highly recommended?
TIA


----------



## umr

ERosey said:


> I tried to reach out to RayJr for a quote. i submitted an inquiry on his site and got no response.
> 
> Is there anyone else in the Los Angeles area that comes highly recommended?
> TIA


I will be there in May for audio and video calibration. You can see my info and contact me at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## umr

Kensmith48 said:


> Need a calibrator in the mid- Michigan area. approx. 100 miles north of Detroit. Anyone?


I will be there in June for audio and video calibration. You can contact me at www.accucalav.com.


----------



## Kensmith48

Jeff with AccuCal isn't calibrating Sony SXRD projectors. Anyone else?


----------



## Kris Deering

I am now offering professional calibration, consulting and education services country wide. My business, Deep Dive AV, is located in the Seattle Washington area, but I will tour or do fly away calibrations on a case by case basis. I have tours coming soon in the Bay/SoCal area and Colorado. Click on the link to my website below if you'd like more information. I've been working in this industry for nearly 20 years and been doing calibration for articles and clients for nearly the same amount of time, so lots of experience and reputation to draw from.


----------



## Keenan

^Nice website!


----------



## Josh H 2

Looking to have someone calibrate my new C8 OLED, Samsung F8500 Plasma, and BenQ 2050 Projector.

Located in Amherstburg, Southern Ontario, N9V 0A3.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Josh H 2 said:


> Looking to have someone calibrate my new C8 OLED, Samsung F8500 Plasma, and BenQ 2050 Projector.
> 
> Located in Amherstburg, Southern Ontario, N9V 0A3.


Hi Josh - I can take care of you. I've been out to Amherstburg several times. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Tom Riddle

I have a JVC RS540 I need calibrated. I’m located 30 miles east of downtown Houston.


----------



## umr

Tom Riddle said:


> I have a JVC RS540 I need calibrated. I’m located 30 miles east of downtown Houston.



I will be in Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas in April for audio and video calibration. You can contact me and find information on my services at www.accucalav.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alabamaroberts

Looking to get my Sony HW45ES calibrated. I’m just outside Rapid City, SD. Thanks!


----------



## 34-hfx-83

Does AVCal Jeff Meier calibrate in 3DLUT ? I have a eeColor 3DLUT box i bought from Ted Aspiotis and would like to put that in use on my Panasonic plasmas 50” G20 and 55” VT60. I’m based in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## umr

34-hfx-83 said:


> Does AVCal Jeff Meier calibrate in 3DLUT ? I have a eeColor 3DLUT box i bought from Ted Aspiotis and would like to put that in use on my Panasonic plasmas 50” G20 and 55” VT60. I’m based in Las Vegas, NV.




I do not work on LUTs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkLud

Hey all -- recently picked up a used Panasonic TC-P65ZT60 and looking for a calibration in Buffalo, NY. Any help/recommendations/offers welcome.


----------



## Kris Deering

I have one open slot for the LA area if someone in LA is looking for a calibration. Dates are between the 27th and the 1st. PM me if you might be interested.


----------



## thaflyest1

Looking for a great calibrator in the DC/Maryland area for my LG C6 OLED. Please PM me, thanks!


----------



## D6500Ken

I have a Sunday afternoon opening in the Cleveland, OH area. PM if interested.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## ronhender

*Looking for ISF calibration near Atlanta GA*

Just got a used (well, it was a display model so still got the 3-year warranty) Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 4040 projector and would like to get it calibrated. Any suggestions?


----------



## moshmothma

Looking for calibrator JVC RS420 projector in southern Maryland. Thx


----------



## TpFox

umr said:


> I will be there in May for audio and video calibration. You can see my info and contact me at www.accucalav.com.


Are you by chance going by the San Diego area during this time?


----------



## umr

TpFox said:


> Are you by chance going by the San Diego area during this time?


I will be in San Diego in May, but I already have all of the clients I can handle on that trip.


----------



## sovereignstar

Matt Helander said:


> Count me in as interesting in something like this too. I don't see too many options here in ND.





DroptheRemote said:


> I've tried to organize trips to ND and SD in the past, but haven't been able to get enough work organized to make it worthwhile. Still, I'm open to trying again if I can get past that obstacle.
> 
> I've sent you a PM with more details.


I'm in Fargo and might be interested in the calibration of several televisions.


----------



## DroptheRemote

sovereignstar said:


> I'm in Fargo and might be interested in the calibration of several televisions.


PM sent.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*March Tour Dates Set for TN, OK, TX, CO, KC, NE *

*March 2019*

*Memphis, TN area:* Tuesday-Wednesday, March 19-20

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Thursday, March 21

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Friday-Sunday, March 22-24

*Austin, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, March 25-26

*Houston, TX area: * Wednesday-Thursday, March 27-28

*San Antonio, TX area:* Thursday-Friday, March 28-29

*El Paso, TX area: * Saturday-Sunday, March 30-31

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas: * Monday-Wednesday, April 1-3

*Kansas City, MO area: * Thursday-Saturday, April 4-6

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Friday, April 5

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Bruno2284

Looking for LG C8 Calibration in NH/MA area. No rush, will wait for the right opportunity and right person to do it, still need to break it in.


----------



## Neuromancer007

Hi, I have a JVC DLA-NX9 and a Pioneer SC99. Looking for someone to perform Audio and Video calibration in a dedicated home theater just outside of Nashville, TN.


----------



## Kris Deering

I will be in the Portland Oregon area this weekend if someone is in the market for a calibration. PM if interested. I will be near NYC next week and have availability for one slot on Wednesday night possibly. Again, PM if interested.


----------



## darien87

Can anyone recommed a good calibrator in the San Jose, CA area? Actually I'm a little south in Morgan Hill.

I've got a 82" Samsung QLED.

Tried to have it calibrated by Geek Squad but he was only able to do the BT.1886 color space. The TV automatically switches to ST.2084 when it sees HDR content but I guess the BB guy wasn't able to generate the proper signal to get the TV to switch over?


----------



## Hubble128

*Boston area calibrator?*

Hello! Is there a calibrator in the Boston area who could help me to properly level my Mitsubishi HC-5500? I'm in the Brookline Village area, on the Green Line, just a few minutes outside of Boston.

I tried Huntington Systems in Newton, and they said they no longer do this kind of thing, especially for an old projector like my Mits.

No audio work necessary, I'm just having some trouble getting the black levels and contrast set up correctly, and figured paying an expert for an hour of work to get it set up right would be a worthwhile investment.

Many thanks in advance for any help or recommendations you can offer!


----------



## jwc1969

*Let's Devise a Better Way to Locate Calibrators*

Guys, I hate to be that guy, but...reading through these posts, watching everyone stumble around in the dark asking if someone knows of a calibrator in such and so location, it seems so inefficient in the digital age.

Certainly I understand that this thread originally was created to make things easy—list calibrators in one place. But, frankly, the length of the thread and its flow makes it incredibly cumbersome to identify the right person in the right place on the quick.

Why can't we/AVS just create an updatable spreadsheet that lists the phone, email and website info for any legit (ISF/THX) calibrator in all 50 states/Canada/Mexico? 

Not something to be embedded in a long discussion thread, but something easily clicked on by those in the market for a calibration. In and out in seconds rather that clicking through dozens of pages of threads or sending out feelers for who's available and where.

No doubt this would be good both for calibration vendors and prospective customers.

Thanks for listening to my rant. Would love to hear your thoughts.

PS: I'll also post this to the site's management, see if that gets us anywhere.


----------



## turbe

Calibrators like to post their touring schedule in this thread and there are Calibrators without Certifications who offer their services.

There are Calibrator Lists here:
https://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269
https://imagingscience.com/dealers/
https://professionalvideoalliance.com/members/
http://www.lionavtech.com/forum/showthread.php?1106-THX-Video-Calibration-Professional-Finder

.


----------



## Dave Harper

Hubble128 said:


> Hello! Is there a calibrator in the Boston area who could help me to properly level my Mitsubishi HC-5500? I'm in the Brookline Village area, on the Green Line, just a few minutes outside of Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Huntington Systems in Newton, and they said they no longer do this kind of thing, especially for an old projector like my Mits.
> 
> 
> 
> No audio work necessary, I'm just having some trouble getting the black levels and contrast set up correctly, and figured paying an expert for an hour of work to get it set up right would be a worthwhile investment.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help or recommendations you can offer!



I would look up @Gregg Loewen, owner of Lion AV and the THX Lead Video Trainer. He’s in New England. More info and to schedule something, go to http://lionav.com


----------



## DroptheRemote

*April/May Tour Dates Added: Upper Midwest, Southeast US *

*March 2019*

*Memphis, TN area:* Tuesday-Wednesday, March 19-20

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Thursday, March 21

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Friday-Sunday, March 22-24

*Austin, TX area:* Monday-Tuesday, March 25-26

*Houston, TX area: * Wednesday-Thursday, March 27-28

*San Antonio, TX area:* Thursday-Friday, March 28-29

*El Paso, TX area: * Saturday-Sunday, March 30-31

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas: * Monday-Wednesday, April 1-3

*April 2019*

*Kansas City, MO area: * Thursday-Saturday, April 4-6

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Friday, April 5

*Central IA/Des Moines, IA areas:* Monday, April 22

*Rochester, MN area:* Tuesday, April 23

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area:* Tuesday-Thursday, April 23-25

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Friday-Saturday, April 26-27

*Chicago, IL area:* Sunday-Monday, April 28-29

*Detroit, MI area:* Tuesday-Friday, April 30-May 3

*Indianapolis, IN area:* Sunday, May 5

*Nashville, TN area:* Monday-Tuesday, May 6-7

*Knoxville, TN area: *Wednesday, May 8

*Charlotte/Greensboro/Raleigh, NC areas:* Thursday-Friday, May 9-10

*Columbia, SC area:* Friday, May 10

*Charleston, SC area:* Saturday, May 11

*Atlanta, GA area:* Sunday-Monday, May 12-13

*Memphis, TN area:* Tuesday, May 14

*Cape Girardeau, MO area: *Wednesday, May 15

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## jwc1969

turbe said:


> Calibrators like to post their touring schedule in this thread and there are Calibrators without Certifications who offer their services.
> 
> There are Calibrator Lists here:
> https://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058269
> https://imagingscience.com/dealers/
> https://professionalvideoalliance.com/members/
> http://www.lionavtech.com/forum/showthread.php?1106-THX-Video-Calibration-Professional-Finder
> 
> .


Thanks for the info and link, turbe.

However, I just think this proves my point. The calibrator info is scattered and often quite old. (Unless I'm mistaken, that Control Cal list was generated 10 years ago and focuses on the calibration of plasmas.)

It just seems to me that a site such as AVSForum, a bastion of AV purists, should have an easily accessible, up-to-date spreadsheet of qualified ISF/THX/PVA calibrators that won't get buried under page after page of replies and comments. 

Just sayin'. 

Cheers.


----------



## turbe

I keep my list updated when I'm notified/confirmed about a Calibrator and both Joel and Gregg Keep their lists updated (I think Gregg is updating the PVA list and not the THX list now).

.


----------



## Kurolicious

*Pennsylvania?*

I'm looking for a reputable calibrator that covers eastern PA - Allentown to be exact. I had my last display calibrated by David Abrams of Avical but they no longer cover this area.


----------



## Dave Harper

Kurolicious said:


> I'm looking for a reputable calibrator that covers eastern PA - Allentown to be exact. I had my last display calibrated by David Abrams of Avical but they no longer cover this area.



I should be in that area visiting for a couple weeks sometime in the summer if you still haven’t gotten anyone.


----------



## Kurolicious

Dave Harper said:


> I should be in that area visiting for a couple weeks sometime in the summer if you still haven’t gotten anyone.


I would be interested. How can I contact you?


----------



## Dave Harper

Kurolicious said:


> I would be interested. How can I contact you?



Send me a PM here with all the details on which display you have and what you’d like done.


----------



## D6500Ken

I am taking a week of vacation in Boston following Axpona, and am available for calibrations the week after Easter. If you are along my route back to Indiana, I can probably accommodate you. PM or email me if you are interested.


Ken Whitcomb 
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## chunon

D6500Ken said:


> I am taking a week of vacation in Boston following Axpona, and am available for calibrations the week after Easter. If you are along my route back to Indiana, I can probably accommodate you. PM or email me if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> D6500Kwn(at)gmail(dot)com




Sent you a pm yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neoskywalker

Looking for a calibrator in central *Wisconsin* if anyone has any recommendations?

65" LG C7 OLED needs a tune up


----------



## Mike_WI

neoskywalker said:


> Looking for a calibrator in central *Wisconsin* if anyone has any recommendations?
> 
> 65" LG C7 OLED needs a tune up


Craig Rounds - CIR Engineering - Chicago, IL - http://www.cir-engineering.com/ -- if you can get a hold of him. Just saw a post that he will be at the Colorado Spring, CO JVC/Sony projector event in April.

Mike - @desertdome - Nebraska -- if in the area

Chad B. - AVS: @chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US

Ken Whitcomb - AVS: @D6500Ken - Indianapolis, IN

You can also query @SOWK for other options...


----------



## neoskywalker

Mike_WI said:


> Craig Rounds - CIR Engineering - Chicago, IL - http://www.cir-engineering.com/ -- if you can get a hold of him. Just saw a post that he will be at the Colorado Spring, CO JVC/Sony projector event in April.
> 
> Mike - @desertdome - Nebraska -- if in the area
> 
> Chad B. - AVS: @chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US
> 
> Ken Whitcomb - AVS: @D6500Ken - Indianapolis, IN
> 
> You can also query @SOWK for other options...


Hey, thanks Mike!

Will dig into those a bit. Get ready for the "snow storm"


----------



## gadgtfreek

Chad almost seems to have stopped touring.


----------



## Jive Turkey

gadgtfreek said:


> Chad almost seems to have stopped touring.



Hopefully just taking a break to be home with his family. He was out here on the West Coast just a couple of months ago.


----------



## Chad B

I'm actually busier than ever, which may be the problem. Because of the growing wait list, some people are having to wait not for the next upcoming tour, but the tour after that (which may not be at the planning stage yet). It's a mixed blessing. Also I do need to update the travel page on my website.


----------



## chunon

Chad B said:


> I'm actually busier than ever, which may be the problem. Because of the growing wait list, some people are having to wait not for the next upcoming tour, but the tour after that. It's a mixed blessing. Also I do need to update the travel page on my website.




You need an assistant Chad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker412

Dave Harper said:


> Send me a PM here with all the details on which display you have and what you’d like done.



What about NJ?


----------



## Chad B

I updated my webpage to show my new annual touring schedule. For example: California every January, Texas and south central states every March, etc.


----------



## Antwon947

Located in Sioux Falls, SD. Have an LG C8, need SDR, HDR10, and Dolby Vision calibration for one input and night viewing only.


----------



## Cobela

Just purchased a JVC RS 3000 and looking for someone in South Fl area for installation and calibration.


----------



## D6500Ken

Cobela said:


> Just purchased a JVC RS 3000 and looking for someone in South Fl area for installation and calibration.


I'm planning a trip to the Boca area for early June. PM or email if you are near there.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Cobela

D6500Ken said:


> I'm planning a trip to the Boca area for early June. PM or email if you are near there.
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


Thx Ken. If I havent found anyone before I will let you know. I am in Miami (30 min from Boca)
Unit is sitting here and I didnt want to wait that long


----------



## Cobela

D6500Ken said:


> I'm planning a trip to the Boca area for early June. PM or email if you are near there.
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com



I sent you an email Ken ( cant sent PM's)


----------



## themahoneys

Looking for a full video and audio calibration in Houston in June. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Craven More

I'm looking for a calibrator in the Los Angeles area to calibrate my 77" LG C8 OLED.


----------



## jdoostil

Antwon947 said:


> Located in Sioux Falls, SD. Have an LG C8, need SDR, HDR10, and Dolby Vision calibration for one input and night viewing only.



I will be there in July if you can wait! Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## jdoostil

Craven More said:


> I'm looking for a calibrator in the Los Angeles area to calibrate my 77" LG C8 OLED.


If Dave Abrams is available he is the man!

https://www.avical.com/


----------



## Craven More

jdoostil said:


> If Dave Abrams is available he is the man!
> 
> https://www.avical.com/


Thanks... I’ve contacted him and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## agerson

Looking for ISF video and Audassy Pro calibration for LG C8 and Denon x3400 in New York City. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeonstar

Completely new to this but considering the idea of getting my LG C8 Calibrated. What is the expected costs on something like this?

I live in the SF Bay Area, on the Peninsula. What info do you need from me?

Edit - feel free to PM me.


----------



## bokap

I have a Sony 950G that I would like to have calibrated. Can anyone recommend someone who is in the East Bay, San Francisco area. Thanks


----------



## teachsac

bokap said:


> I have a Sony 950G that I would like to have calibrated. Can anyone recommend someone who is in the East Bay, San Francisco area. Thanks


Easy. Robert Busch at Busch Home theater. One of the most knowledgeable in the business. Give him a call.

S~


----------



## bokap

teachsac said:


> Easy. Robert Busch at Busch Home theater. One of the most knowledgeable in the business. Give him a call.
> 
> S~


Thanks for the recommendation. I haven't heard of Busch Home Theater, I will look them up. Thanks again!


----------



## teachsac

bokap said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I haven't heard of Busch Home Theater, I will look them up. Thanks again!


He is a charter member of ISF. He also contracts with Dolby, so he knows all manufacturers and sets. You can't go wrong.

S~


----------



## bokap

teachsac said:


> He is a charter member of ISF. He also contracts with Dolby, so he knows all manufacturers and sets. You can't go wrong.
> 
> 
> S~


I looked him up, he's in Santa Rosa, but I know he will travel out of the area. I will give him a call. Thanks again


----------



## gocubs418

I'm looking for a calibrator in the Dallas area to calibrate my 82" Samsung Q90R.


----------



## csmithny06

I am looking for someone to calibrate my Sony a9g in the Syracuse NY area.


----------



## Yun Wang

*DC metro area (North VA side)*

Looking for ISF calibration of an Epson LS10500 in the July time frame. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## umr

Yun Wang said:


> Looking for ISF calibration of an Epson LS10500 in the July time frame. Any leads would be appreciated.




Your location would be a big factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yun Wang

umr said:


> Your location would be a big factor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, had it in the title: DC metro area (North VA side)


----------



## mbroadus

Yun Wang said:


> Sorry, had it in the title: DC metro area (North VA side)



I’m in Arlington, VA and Chad B is calibrating mine next week. Send him a request to see if he can fit you in.

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com


----------



## D6500Ken

I have a couple openings the week of June 24th in Southeast Florida. PM or email if interested.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Montreal, Ottawa, Kingston Calibration Schedule*

*July 10-14*

I'll be doing my touring through the 401 corridor from Toronto to Montreal, which will also include Ottawa and surrounding areas.

Projectors, panels, and post production monitors are all welcomed.

Send me a PM or email me through clicking on my name in my signature to book an appointment! You can also call me at 905-730-5996.


----------



## irishluck73

Pac1012 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> I contacted Gregg Loewen from Lion A/V and while he understandably can't make the trip for 1 job, he did say if there were a few people in the area that were interested he'd stop out in mid Oct.
> 
> 
> Anyone in Rochester, Syracuse, Buffalo that needs an audio or video calibration email him and mention you heard here that he may be in the area in Oct. Lets get him up this way!


Did Gregg ever make it out? I'm just outside of Syracuse and would be interested in having my set calibrated.


----------



## irishluck73

csmithny06 said:


> I am looking for someone to calibrate my Sony a9g in the Syracuse NY area.


Let me know who you find and if you're happy with their services. I'm just outside of Syracuse and interested as well.


----------



## csmithny06

irishluck73 said:


> Let me know who you find and if you're happy with their services. I'm just outside of Syracuse and interested as well.




I found http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/ they will be in the Syracuse area next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishluck73

csmithny06 said:


> I found http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/ they will be in the Syracuse area next month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'll look into it now.


----------



## mbroadus

csmithny06 said:


> I found http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/ they will be in the Syracuse area next month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chad is fantastic...he’ll be calibrating my Panny 60VT60 for the third time this week.


----------



## Steve544

ckirby96 said:


> Wondering if anyone out there is down in San Diego. I have a 6-month old Fujitsu P50XHA40US.



Did you find any calibrators in the San Diego area that were good? I am looking myself.
Steve


----------



## johnehewitt

*Calibration in IL*

Looking for someone to calibrate my Optoma UHZ65 in Illinois.


----------



## mbroadus

@;


johnehewitt said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my Optoma UHZ65 in Illinois.


Chad goes to Illinois...he is based in Ohio. Calibration by Chad


----------



## DroptheRemote

gocubs418 said:


> I'm looking for a calibrator in the Dallas area to calibrate my 82" Samsung Q90R.


PM sent.


----------



## D6500Ken

johnehewitt said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my Optoma UHZ65 in Illinois.


Illinois is a pretty big state. Could you be a little more specific?


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## macmane

Seeking calibration for a oled 55 c9 in Sacramento California 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptheRemote

*July Tour Dates Added: OK, TX, CO, NE, KS, KC* 

*July 2019*

*Memphis, TN area: * Tuesday, July 2

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday-Thursday, July 3-4

*Houston, TX area:*  Friday-Saturday, July 5-6

*San Antonio, TX area:*  Saturday-Sunday, July 6-7

*Austin, TX area: * Sunday-Monday, July 7-8

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Tuesday-Wednesday, July 9-10

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins, CO areas:*  Friday-Sunday, July 12-14

*Kansas City, MO area:*  Tuesday-Thursday, July 16-18

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Wednesday, July 17

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## manikandan

DroptheRemote said:


> *July Tour Dates Added: OK, TX, CO, NE, KS, KC*
> 
> *July 2019*
> 
> *Memphis, TN area: * Tuesday, July 2
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Wednesday-Thursday, July 3-4
> 
> *Houston, TX area:*  Friday-Saturday, July 5-6
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area:*  Saturday-Sunday, July 6-7
> 
> *Austin, TX area: * Sunday-Monday, July 7-8
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Tuesday-Wednesday, July 9-10
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins, CO areas:*  Friday-Sunday, July 12-14
> 
> *Kansas City, MO area:*  Tuesday-Thursday, July 16-18
> 
> *Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Wednesday, July 17
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).



I live in Dallas area and need my Sony VPL-VW385ES calibrated. I also might need my audio receiver calibrated as well. Quote?


----------



## DroptheRemote

manikandan said:


> I live in Dallas area and need my Sony VPL-VW385ES calibrated. I also might need my audio receiver calibrated as well. Quote?


PM sent.


----------



## Kris Deering

I'm am getting some requests for work in the San Francisco/Sacremento area that I may put on the schedule for August. If anyone in that area is interested in calibration, shoot me a PM.


----------



## sfitzger

*Need Calibrator Indianapolis*

Looking to calibrate my LG C8 and JVC X990R - Please let me know if anyone knows of anyone worth while. Indianapolis, Indiana.

Thanks!


----------



## mbroadus

sfitzger said:


> Looking to calibrate my LG C8 and JVC X990R - Please let me know if anyone knows of anyone worth while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Where are you?


----------



## sfitzger

mbroadus said:


> Where are you?


I am in Indianapolis, Indiana.


----------



## mbroadus

sfitzger said:


> I am in Indianapolis, Indiana.



Chad is fantastic...highly recommended!

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macmane

Lg oled C9 Sacramento California for calibration 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## D6500Ken

sfitzger said:


> Looking to calibrate my LG C8 and JVC X990R - Please let me know if anyone knows of anyone worth while. Indianapolis, Indiana


PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## bokap

Robert Busch calibrated my TV. Thanks to the person who gave the recommendation. He works out of Santa Rosa, Ca. He did an amazing job. Worth every penny. Very interesting guy, very enjoyable to talk to. 
Not only did he calibrate my new Sony but he also calibrated my Anthem 1120 and Paradigm speakers to the system. Wow! just so happy with the results


----------



## al210

Any calibrators running through the Harrisburg, PA area?

Looking at possibly getting my LG 77C9 done once its broke in.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*August Tour Dates: IA, MN, WI, CHGO, MI, IN, TN, NC, SC, GA* 

*August 2019*

*Central/Eastern IA:* Wednesday, July 31

*Rochester, MN area:* Thurday, August 1

*Minneapolis-St. Paul area:* Thursday-Saturday, August 1-3

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Sunday, August 4

*Chicago, IL area: *Sunday-Tuesday, August 4-6

*Detroit, MI area:* Thursday-Saturday, August 8-10

*Indianapolis, IN area:* Sunday, August 11

*Nashville, TN area: *Monday-Tuesday, August 12-13

*Knoxville, TN area:* Tuesday, August 13

*Charlotte/Greensboro/Raleigh, NC areas: * Wednesday-Thursday, August 14-15

*Columbia, SC area:* Thursday, August 15

*Augusta-Atlanta, GA area:* Friday-Saturday, August 16-17


*Previously Announced Dates for TX, CO, NE, KS, KC *

*July 2019*

*Houston, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, July 5-6

*San Antonio, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, July 6-7

*Austin, TX area:* Sunday-Monday, July 7-8

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Tuesday-Wednesday, July 9-10

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins, CO areas: * Friday-Sunday, July 12-14

*Kansas City, MO area: * Tuesday-Thursday, July 16-18

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Wednesday, July 17

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Montreal and Ottawa Calibration*

I've finalized my trip out to the Ottawa/Montreal area. I have two remaining openings available:

*Montreal: Friday, July 12 @ 6pm*
*Montreal or Ottawa: Saturday, July 13 @ 9am*

Send me a message or give me a call at 905-730-5996 to book your time!


----------



## hoczero

Looking for a calibration on a Sony xbr950g Los Angeles area any one available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPolkMan

Looking for a calibration on my TCL 6-Series in California, Orange County.


----------



## D6500Ken

I will be driving to Minnesota in early August for a special project. If you is interested in a superior calibration, and are located between Indianapolis and the Land of 10,000 Lakes, contact me. Exact dates to be determined.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## mbroadus

al210 said:


> Any calibrators running through the Harrisburg, PA area?
> 
> Looking at possibly getting my LG 77C9 done once its broke in.


Give @Chad B a call, he's calibrated by Panny several times and does a great job and is a nice fella.

HDTV by Chad


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Montreal and Ottawa Calibration*

Only one spot remaining on the Ottawa/Montreal trip:

*Montreal or Ottawa booking: Saturday, July 13 @ 9am*

Send me a message or give me a call at 905-730-5996 to book your time!


----------



## D-Nice

I will be in the Fresno, CA area this Saturday and Sunday. I have one calibration appointment left for Saturday and one Sunday. If you are local and are interested in getting your display calibrated, please PM me.


----------



## macmane

Any calibrators in the Sacramento California area soon? I have a lg c9 needing calibration 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## teachsac

macmane said:


> Any calibrators in the Sacramento California area soon? I have a lg c9 needing calibration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No one really in this area. Robert Busch always does my sets. He is located in Santa Rosa. He is tops in the field. ISF Founding member and contracts with Dolby. 

https://www.buschhometheater.com/

S~


----------



## teachsac

macmane said:


> Any calibrators in the Sacramento California area soon? I have a lg c9 needing calibration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





teachsac said:


> No one really in this area. Robert Busch always does my sets. He is located in Santa Rosa. He is tops in the field. ISF Founding member and contracts with Dolby.
> 
> https://www.buschhometheater.com/
> 
> S~


 @Kris Deering also said he would be in the area in August.

S~


----------



## Matt McGurn

Did you ever find someone in Buffalo? I'm also looking.




MarkLud said:


> Hey all -- recently picked up a used Panasonic TC-P65ZT60 and looking for a calibration in Buffalo, NY. Any help/recommendations/offers welcome.


----------



## MarkLud

Matt McGurn said:


> Did you ever find someone in Buffalo? I'm also looking.


Yup! I went with Chad B. (www.hdtvbychadb.com), who's a bit of a legend around here. He's not local but comes to the area like twice a year as part of his tours. Highly recommend!


----------



## Steve544

*Calibrator needed*

Looking high and low for a professional and certified calibrator in the San Diego area. La Mesa to be specific. Please PM me.


----------



## zeonstar

Good morning

I hope this is the right place to ask this but I just didn't want to make a new thread for this question. How much can I reasonably expect to pay for an ISF Expert to calibrate my LG C8? I know Best Buy offers a service for about $250 but I am going to just assume thier service is not recommended. I think I would prefer an independent calibrator anyway.

This would be my first ever pro calibration. I have been hesitant on the idea for awhile but now I think I would like to have it done.

I'm in the SF Bay Area, on the Penninsula. I'd want to have calibrations for SDR, HDR, and Dolby Vision. All the standard stuff.


----------



## teachsac

Contact Robert Busch at Busch Home theater. He is an ISF founding member and works for Dolby Vision.


----------



## zeonstar

teachsac said:


> Contact Robert Busch at Busch Home theater. He is an ISF founding member and works for Dolby Vision.


Thank you. I actually did just that shortly after my post.


----------



## legends92

Looking for a calibrator in Santa Clarita for an LG C9.


----------



## D6500Ken

I will coming to the Detroit area late next week (Wednesday and Thursday available). I specialize in the Lumagen Radiance Pro, Kaleidescape, Sony and JVC projectors, LG and Sony OLED displays. My services also include LightSpace 3D LUT calibration.

Also, my Minnesota tour is set for August 9th through 12th.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## groggrog

Anyone that can calibrate an Epson 5050UB in South Jersey?


----------



## Kris Deering

legends92 said:


> Looking for a calibrator in Santa Clarita for an LG C9.


I would recommend Dave Abrams from Avical. He is local and does fantastic work. 

https://www.avical.com


----------



## legends92

Kris Deering said:


> I would recommend Dave Abrams from Avical. He is local and does fantastic work.
> 
> https://www.avical.com


Thank you.


----------



## badbenzz

Ditto Dave Abrams


----------



## PTiffany

LG Oled C8 in the Milwaukee, WI area. Anyone available in my neck of the woods? No rush on this. Thanks!


----------



## zkirkpp

I am looking for a professional to calibrate my Epson 5050UB in Saint Paul, Minnesota. Anyone available or know someone? Thank you very much!


----------



## TimHuey

Do most of these calibrators do Front Projectors and flat panels alike or are they 2 different pieces of equipment and skills. And what is calibrated? I know my TV has different calibration settings for apps and hdmi inputs. And how in the world do they calibrate the cable box I would imagine that watching Avatar on Netflix from a cable box would look different than watching it on Netflix from a xbox just due to the components and settings in the cable box vs the xbox.


----------



## umr

TimHuey said:


> Do most of these calibrators do Front Projectors and flat panels alike or are they 2 different pieces of equipment and skills. And what is calibrated? I know my TV has different calibration settings for apps and hdmi inputs. And how in the world do they calibrate the cable box I would imagine that watching Avatar on Netflix from a cable box would look different than watching it on Netflix from a xbox just due to the components and settings in the cable box vs the xbox.


Calibrating a projector requires more attention to ambient light than a flat panel and the low light limits of the meter. I modified a sensor in my setup that allows me to measure accurately to 1 IRE and it a also allows me to be less susceptible to ambient light contamination of measurements. Calibrating a projector properly requires a color meter that has a lens system to properly measure the luminance from the screen. I use two separate meters to achieve both of these goals.

The lower maximum light levels achievable with projectors versus flat panels requires different approaches than a flat panel to obtaining a quality image.

You also need to do a few more checks with a projector than a flat panel. These steps include focusing the image, geometric alignment, elimination of keystone correction, cleaning optics and cleaning the air filter. I advise my clients on the premature failure that can occur when filter cleaning is not performed as needed.

I also advise clients on changes that can be made to their room when it can significantly benefit their image performance. Room issues are much more common and complex with a projector than a flat panel.

Source device variations are better corrected in the device than the display. Many variations that appear to be device based are actually caused by the display or the movie data file. These can be isolated with quality test images and video generators. Individual source file errors can occur and are best avoided by using Blu-Rays when possible.


----------



## Riddy

looking for calibration for sony 950g in dallas/ft worth area


----------



## D6500Ken

I will be available for calibrations in the Denver area during the CEDIA Expo in September (9/11-9/16)


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## kpblade

*Calibration for LG C9 for Orange County, So Cal*

Looking for professional calibration recommendations for So Cal, Orange County for LG C9


----------



## Kris Deering

I have a few spots left for the Denver/Colorado Springs area during CEDIA. I am also looking at doing a short tour in the NYC area the week of September 30th for those in the area looking to have services done.

Fall/Winter tours will most likely include the Phoenix area and Texas, so if you're in those area and looking for services please reach out!


----------



## Morphx2

Any calibrators in the Santa Fe, NM area? It is for an Epson 5040UB projector.


----------



## 8KCRT

*Calibration in Orange County, CA*

Looking for somebody to calibrate HDR EOTF for Sony 65" OLED A9G


----------



## Kris Deering

8KCRT said:


> Looking for somebody to calibrate HDR EOTF for Sony 65" OLED A9G


Dave Abrams at Avical.


----------



## duckstu

Any calibrators going to be in the Detroit area the first week or two of Sept?

77" LG C8


----------



## D6500Ken

duckstu said:


> Any calibrators going to be in the Detroit area the first week or two of Sept?
> 
> 77" LG C8


PM Sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## umr

I have an opening in the morning of Friday September 13th in the Washington DC area for an audio and/or video calibration. Please PM me or go to my website www.accucalav.com if you are interested.


----------



## jdoostil

I have a lead for a calibration in Missoula, Montana. A little far for me from Florida! Any travelling calibrators planning on being in the area anytime soon?

Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## biglen

Looking for someone to calibrate my Epson 5050ub. I'm in Limerick, Pa 19468.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanjs

I had mike come out and do my c7 oled in 2017. I highly recommend him. He takes his time making sure everything is up to his liking and plus talks u through on what he’s doing next. He doesn’t rush things and will answer any questions u have.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Looking for recommendations for a calibrator in the Portland OR area. I just got a BenQ HT3550 projector and am considering getting it calibrated. I know nothing about the process (cost, time, etc) so I'm looking to reach out to someone that's well regarded in my area so I can learn more about what all is involved and potentially book their services later this year.


----------



## GlenC

Lucky Strike said:


> Looking for recommendations for a calibrator in the Portland OR area. I just got a BenQ HT3550 projector and am considering getting it calibrated. I know nothing about the process (cost, time, etc) so I'm looking to reach out to someone that's well regarded in my area so I can learn more about what all is involved and potentially book their services later this year.


Try David Evans at 21st Century Calibrations

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen*



Lucky Strike said:


> Looking for recommendations for a calibrator in the Portland OR area. I just got a BenQ HT3550 projector and am considering getting it calibrated. I know nothing about the process (cost, time, etc) so I'm looking to reach out to someone that's well regarded in my area so I can learn more about what all is involved and potentially book their services later this year.


If I lived in Portland, I would check out the Lumagen company theater and ask advice.
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=sales

7810 SW Miller Hill Rd
Beaverton, Oregon 97007


----------



## DroptheRemote

*November Tour Dates Added: OK, TX, CO, NE, KS, KC*

*November 2019*

*Memphis, TN area –* Monday, November 4

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area –* Tuesday, November 5

*Houston, TX area –* Wednesday-Friday, November 6-8

*San Antonio, TX area –* Friday-Saturday, November 8-9

*Austin, TX area –* Saturday-Sunday, November 9-10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area –* Monday-Tuesday, November 11-12

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas –* Thursday-Saturday, November 14-16

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas – *Sunday, November, 17

*Kansas City, MO area –* Monday-Tuesday, November 18-19

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## jdoostil

groggrog said:


> Anyone that can calibrate an Epson 5050UB in South Jersey?


Hi there! Kevin Miller covers your area [email protected]

http://isftv.com/


----------



## HankTheTurtle

Can anyone recommend or point me towards someone in the Boston, MA area to calibrate an LG OLED C9?


----------



## cdepaola

Looking for recommended professional that services the Chicagoland Burbs for a xbr85x950g and maybe a Vizip P70...


----------



## Morphx2

Hey, you are skipping new mexico; like everyone else 





DroptheRemote said:


> *November Tour Dates Added: OK, TX, CO, NE, KS, KC*
> 
> *November 2019*
> 
> *Memphis, TN area –* Monday, November 4
> 
> *Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area –* Tuesday, November 5
> 
> *Houston, TX area –* Wednesday-Friday, November 6-8
> 
> *San Antonio, TX area –* Friday-Saturday, November 8-9
> 
> *Austin, TX area –* Saturday-Sunday, November 9-10
> 
> *Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area –* Monday-Tuesday, November 11-12
> 
> *Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas –* Thursday-Saturday, November 14-16
> 
> *Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas – *Sunday, November, 17
> 
> *Kansas City, MO area –* Monday-Tuesday, November 18-19
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## DroptheRemote

Morphx2 said:


> Hey, you are skipping new mexico; like everyone else


I'd be happy to include New Mexico as part of my territory, but unfortunately there's never been enough demand to make the additional travel costs viable. I'm sure that's true for a lot of other touring calibrators.

Personally, I'd need to have three confirmed appointments between Santa Fe and Albequerque to get NM added to my announced tour in November. 

FWIW, if this is going to happen, it would need to be pinned down within a week or so, as I would need to shift my post-Texas schedule to work New Mexico in. That's probably too short a deadline, but if so, we could aim for my next trip in that direction, which would likely be late January or early February 2020.

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Morphx2

DroptheRemote said:


> I'd be happy to include New Mexico as part of my territory, but unfortunately there's never been enough demand to make the additional travel costs viable. I'm sure that's true for a lot of other touring calibrators.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd need to have three confirmed appointments between Santa Fe and Albequerque to get NM added to my announced tour in November.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, if this is going to happen, it would need to be pinned down within a week or so, as I would need to shift my post-Texas schedule to work New Mexico in. That's probably too short a deadline, but if so, we could aim for my next trip in that direction, which would likely be late January or early February 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the feedback.


I figured, I live in a big empty state here in Santa fe  I'll find someone eventually!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## umr

Morphx2 said:


> I figured, I live in a big empty state here in Santa fe  I'll find someone eventually!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




I go there once a year. I tend not to post here because I have enough demand without the AVS Forum. My next and probably last trip will be November of 2020 and it is almost full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pb454

Anyone offering calibration services in the Boise, ID area?


----------



## JibJab24

Had the pleasure of having Chad B calibrate my LG OLED 65C7P this morning. Read many positive reviews from others on this site regarding his service and he far exceeded my expectations. Couldn’t believe the improvement his calibration provided in all content.

Noticed the accurate skin tones and how lifelike the overall image appeared to be as soon as he played a demo disc for HDR and Dolby Vision content. He also took the time to check all connected sources to verify they were outputting properly for the best video settings. Resulted in a much cleaner and sharper look for gaming.

Add me to the list of his very satisfied customers and recommend him fully!

Tom M.

http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/


----------



## The Danger Room

Kevin R. Anderson said:


> I cover the great State of Utah, pretty much anywhere along the I-15 corridor. I consider my particular expertise to be digital display devices.
> 
> 
> I've purchased the latest equipment (see my home page by clicking on my name) and my philosophy is to calibrate your display device as if it was my own. I'm passionate about home theater and making sure that your display device reaches its maximum potential.


Hi Kevin, I live in Park City, Utah can you cal my panasonic TH-50BT300U. 

Thanks,
crash


----------



## D6500Ken

cdepaola said:


> Looking for recommended professional that services the Chicagoland Burbs for a xbr85x950g and maybe a Vizip P70...


I cover the Chicago market, and will be there the week of 10/28.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## ionblue

Any ISF calibrator in the Tampa/St. Petersburg FL area to calibrate a 2019 Samsung Q90R?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Montreal calibration & Ontario 401 Corridor*

*NOVEMBER 15-17*

It's that time of year again!

I have a few spaces left for *Montreal* calibration trip. I'll also make a visit to anyone off of the 401 corridor from Toronto to Montreal.

Do you have a flat panel or projector? PM me and see you that weekend!

For those new to calibration, I provide calibration services for Toronto's large video post-production/filmmaking community as well as you, the consumer, to give you a studio-precision calibration.

Book now to see your video display at its best!


----------



## latet

ionblue said:


> Any ISF calibrator in the Tampa/St. Petersburg FL area to calibrate a 2019 Samsung Q90R?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I believe Jason Dustal serves Florida. [email protected]


----------



## Thistvbetterbegood

Anyone near the Davenport, IA area? (Aka the Quad Cities)


----------



## Tim Hedges

*Columbus, ohio*

Anybody coming to Columbus, Ohio any time soon?


----------



## umr

Tim Hedges said:


> Anybody coming to Columbus, Ohio any time soon?



I can be there in November. Please go to my website and fill out this form to get on my schedule. 

https://www.accucalav.com/pricing-quote-form/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ionblue

latet said:


> I believe Jason Dustal serves Florida. [email protected]




Thanks. I reached out a few days ago. Hoping he’ll get in touch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingingMercury

*Calibration in Spokane,WA.*

Looking for someone to calibrate my projector and possibly help balance my 4 subs in Spokane,WA. area if anyone is heading this way please let me know!


----------



## D6500Ken

SlingingMercury said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate my projector and possibly help balance my 4 subs in Spokane,WA. area if anyone is heading this way please let me know!


Kris Deering is your guy. Reach out to him at www.deepdiveav.com


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## langers_2004

*If calibration*

Just looking for recommendations for an Isf calibration in the west midlands.


----------



## D-Nice

langers_2004 said:


> Just looking for recommendations for an Isf calibration in the west midlands.


West Midlands?


----------



## umr

I will be in Georgia, Florida and Tennessee in January for audio and video calibration. Please go to my website www.accucalav.com if you want to signup for my services.


----------



## Kai Winters

Considering pro calibration for my new Sony 65X950
I'm in the Watertown NY area
Thank you


----------



## ehoneah

Any Calibrator within the Dallas / Fort Worth area? Need my Sony A9F calibrated. 
Thanks

Sent from my PCAM00 using Tapatalk


----------



## alabamaroberts

I’m located in Rapid City, SD looking for somebody to calibrate my Epson 4010. Anyone coming around this area?


----------



## kurt2134

Anybody in the Portland, OR area?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyrozay209

Any professional calibrators in the Sacramento/Stockton CA area? Bought a brand new LG C9 and wanted to get it calibrated.


----------



## toomnymods

Any calibrators in the dallas fortworth area avail to calibrate my sony 65” A8g tv??


----------



## teachsac

rickyrozay209 said:


> Any professional calibrators in the Sacramento/Stockton CA area? Bought a brand new LG C9 and wanted to get it calibrated.


No. I have my work done by Robert Busch from Busch HT in Santa Rosa. He is one of the best and has been doing this forever.

https://www.buschhometheater.com/about-busch-home-theater/

S~


----------



## eta1345

Any one going to be in SE Texas in the coming months?


----------



## DroptheRemote

*November Tour Dates Added: Wisconsin, Michigan, Chicago*

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Saturday-Sunday, December 7-8

*Detroit, MI area:* Tuesday-Thursday, December 10-12

*Chicago, IL area:* Friday-Saturday, December 13-14


I also have some availability for my current tour covering Austin, Dallas/Fort Worth, eastern Colorado, eastern Nebraska and the Kansas City area.

*Austin, TX area* – Saturday-Sunday, November 9-10

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area* – Monday-Tuesday, November 11-12

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas* – Thursday-Saturday, November 14-16

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas *– Sunday, November, 17

*Kansas City, MO area –* Monday-Tuesday, November 18-19

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## ragged

*audio and video calibration services*

Could someone kindly recommend calibration services in the DC/MD/VA area? 
Prefer one located closer to MD, zip 21045.


Thanks.


----------



## Tim Hedges

*Fantastic*



Tim Hedges said:


> Anybody coming to Columbus, Ohio any time soon?


Had Jeff from Accucal calibrate my HT. Besides being a stickler for accuracy he is an absolute joy to have in your home. My TV is now perfect but the audio: ASTOUNDING! He also answered numerous noob questions about my equipment and if I had enough wattage and other changes reading posts make you think you should make. Highly recommend to anyone needing a calibration. Thx Jeff.


----------



## D6500Ken

A last-minute project will bring me to the Dubuque, Cedar Rapids, Davenport area the first part of next week. Contact me if you are in need of a top-shelf calibration.


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## gmanhdtv

Any calibrators planning to come to sunny and warm Orlando area in January 2020 let me know and we can schedule


----------



## umr

gmanhdtv said:


> Any calibrators planning to come to sunny and warm Orlando area in January 2020 let me know and we can schedule




I will be there. Please go to www.accucalav.com to get on my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigterpsfan

*OLED TV Calibration*

Good morning folks. I am most likely going to purchase a 77" A9G this week and wanted to know who the best tv calibrator is in Maryland? I am looking for recommendations. Thank you!


----------



## D-Nice

Bigterpsfan said:


> Good morning folks. I am most likely going to purchase a 77" A9G this week and wanted to know who the best tv calibrator is in Maryland? I am looking for recommendations. Thank you!


Check your PM


----------



## Srubin

I am looking for a calibrator in LA for a C8 OLED. Any suggestions? I reached out to avical.


----------



## D-Nice

Srubin said:


> I am looking for a calibrator in LA for a C8 OLED. Any suggestions? I reached out to avical.


Check your PM


----------



## PeeJHooK

Checking in from Sacramento, CA...I am looking to get my sets calibrated. I have a 55" LG C7 OLED, and a 75" Sony x950g.


----------



## tt300zx

Any calibrators near or coming to Charlotte, NC in the near future. Would love to get an LG C9 calibrated. Please PM rates as well!


----------



## annisman

Looking for a calibrator to come to Niagara Falls NY within the next month or two for calibration of an LG C9. @chadb did my B6 a few years ago with excellent results.


----------



## teachsac

PeeJHooK said:


> Checking in from Sacramento, CA...I am looking to get my sets calibrated. I have a 55" LG C7 OLED, and a 75" Sony x950g.


I have my work done by Robert Busch from Busch HT in Santa Rosa. He is one of the best and has been doing this forever. Give him a call. There's really nobody in this area. he did my 65" 950G, and he definitely knows LG's.

https://www.buschhometheater.com/abo...-home-theater/

S~


----------



## toomnymods

If any calibrators that are coming to dfw pm me pls.. need a calibration on a LG C9 🙂


----------



## purplerain

*Audio Video cal*

Any audio & videos calibrators in the Upstate NY region (Binghamton)?

Looking to get my system (listed below) calibrated


----------



## Matt Luyster

Any suggestions for a calibrator in the Cleveland, OH area?


----------



## kd9rg

*Samsung Q70 calibration, Indianapolis*

I’m looking for the above calibration. Anyone coming through Indy?


----------



## D6500Ken

kd9rg said:


> I’m looking for the above calibration. Anyone coming through Indy?



I am based in Indianapolis, and offer comprehensive calibrations (and no travel expense!)


Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## PeeJHooK

Hey everyone. I was curious, does calibrating a TV void its manufacturer warranty? Say for example, I'm still within the first year, and I get it calibrated, then something with it fails that has nothing to do with the calibration, will the manufacturer still honor the warranty? 

I guess my paranoia from modding cars in the past has caught up to me.


----------



## umr

PeeJHooK said:


> Hey everyone. I was curious, does calibrating a TV void its manufacturer warranty? Say for example, I'm still within the first year, and I get it calibrated, then something with it fails that has nothing to do with the calibration, will the manufacturer still honor the warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my paranoia from modding cars in the past has caught up to me.




There would not be a problem with warranty unless the product is physically modified or the set is damaged from service menu changes. 

Physical mods were common with rear projection TV’s, but not today. I have seen some consumers trash their sets from service menu changes in the distant past, but the value of those changes is nearly zero today. Manufacturers have moved the necessary settings into the user menu in almost all cases today. 

If a calibrator stays out of the service menu and does not physically alter the product you will be fine as far as your warranty is concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeeJHooK

umr said:


> There would not be a problem with warranty unless the product is physically modified or the set is damaged from service menu changes.
> 
> Physical mods were common with rear projection TV’s, but not today. I have seen some consumers trash their sets from service menu changes in the distant past, but the value of those changes is nearly zero today. Manufacturers have moved the necessary settings into the user menu in almost all cases today.
> 
> If a calibrator stays out of the service menu and does not physically alter the product you will be fine as far as your warranty is concerned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input. It was my understanding that calibrators have to access the service menu to calibrate some sets. Or is there another menu i'm confusing it with?


----------



## umr

PeeJHooK said:


> Thanks for your input. It was my understanding that calibrators have to access the service menu to calibrate some sets. Or is there another menu i'm confusing it with?


That is an incorrect understanding. There is no need to access the service menu to obtain significant improvements in image quality. Some may do it. I personally would not choose someone who does without a very good reason to do so. Manufacturers have moved the controls needed outside of the service menu because consumers were bricking sets by changing parameters they should not. 

For example, color wheel timing in a Sim2 DLP projector requires service mode access to correct. I do access that menu when this is required.

I recently have had to factory reset a few of the LG displays my competitors have calibrated because the client was so unhappy with the results. Luckily the mess they created was removed by this.


----------



## Rob Greer

*Houston ISF Calibration*

Can anyone recommend an ISF calibration EXPERT in Houston? 

Apparently there aren't any ISF Level II certified folks in Houston. And being ISF certified doesn't mean that someone is truly awesome at calibration.

I need an Epson Pro Cinema 6050UB calibrated.

TIA


----------



## ddferrer

Does anyone do Dolby vision calibration in the myrtle beach, SC area? (Tv is LG C8)


----------



## strytten

I need help with video and audio calibration. I live near Pasadena in Southern California. I welcome any and all suggestions for qualified people to help?


----------



## Michael Fisher

Found this thread from a Reddit post. 

Are there ny ISF Calibrators in or around the Richmond VA area? Im looking to get a 55" LG C9 calibrated within the next month or so.

Thanks


----------



## GlenC

strytten said:


> I need help with video and audio calibration. I live near Pasadena in Southern California. I welcome any and all suggestions for qualified people to help?


I'm in Downey and Rancho Santa Margarita 

Glen Carter
Home Theater Calibration 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PicklesMBH

Any calibrators in or near Tampa? I'm looking to get my new lg 65" C9 calibrated in the next few months. Thank you.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## umr

PicklesMBH said:


> Any calibrators in or near Tampa? I'm looking to get my new lg 65" C9 calibrated in the next few months. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk



I will be there in January. Please go to my website www.accucalav.com for more info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK

I can’t get the search function to work.
I am just outside Traverse City, Michigan.
Have a brand new 85” Sony 950G and considering a pro calibration after I get some run time on it. Only thing locally is Geek Squad that I found.
Does anyone service or travel through this area? 
Probably cost of travel kills this service here but thought I would ask.
Thanks! Pete


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

Does anyone have any info/feedback on this southern California HDTV calibration service:
https://www.coastcalibration.com/

COAST CALIBRATION ISF LEVEL III VIDEO CALIBRATION SERVICE
Serving San Diego and Southern Orange County.


Their price is a flat $299 for any type of panel and includes SDR and HDR/Dolby Vision calibration. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Lekstar

*Looking for Recalibration on my Kuro 101fd (D-Nice did original) - in NJ*

Hi - looking for someone to do a quick calibration on my Kuro 101FD in NJ.

D-Nice did the first one many years ago. If you read this - can you send me a pm. Or another top calibrator.

It still looks great, though I feel it isn't absolutely mind boggling like it used to be (maybe I'm just used to it?). I only use ISF-night mode.
It probably has absurdly low hours - I don't really watch tv except every couple weeks a movie or sports (sometimes weeks will go by without using it)


----------



## ragged

Any calibrators planning to come to MD any time soon? Need calibration for a sony VPLVW295ES. Thanks.


----------



## umr

BriscoCountyJr said:


> Does anyone have any info/feedback on this southern California HDTV calibration service:
> https://www.coastcalibration.com/
> 
> COAST CALIBRATION ISF LEVEL III VIDEO CALIBRATION SERVICE
> Serving San Diego and Southern Orange County.
> 
> 
> Their price is a flat $299 for any type of panel and includes SDR and HDR/Dolby Vision calibration. Is that reasonable?


I would not choose anyone who does not use a spectrophotometer.


----------



## Sammie2980

BriscoCountyJr said:


> Does anyone have any info/feedback on this southern California HDTV calibration service:
> https://www.coastcalibration.com/
> 
> COAST CALIBRATION ISF LEVEL III VIDEO CALIBRATION SERVICE
> Serving San Diego and Southern Orange County.
> 
> 
> Their price is a flat $299 for any type of panel and includes SDR and HDR/Dolby Vision calibration. Is that reasonable?


I actually emailed him requesting he change his site from saying he is the only ISF Level III calibrator in San Diego because it is not accurate. I am Level III certified as well. He is not listed as Level III on the ISF site either so idk...
i agree though, should be using a spectro, checking entire video chain, and needs to more information on what modes he is doing. Day and Night, HDR, DV, Game etc.


----------



## fullmetal22

Got a good old panasonic 60st60 plasma and would love to find an experienced calibrator in the Savanah GA area.


----------



## 7channelfreak

Rob Greer said:


> Can anyone recommend an ISF calibration EXPERT in Houston?
> 
> Apparently there aren't any ISF Level II certified folks in Houston. And being ISF certified doesn't mean that someone is truly awesome at calibration.
> 
> I need an Epson Pro Cinema 6050UB calibrated.
> 
> TIA


Not sure if you’ve found a person but I put my name on the list for Chad B when he comes to Texas. If enough do that, then maybe we will see him sooner. 

HDTVbyChadB.com or 937-570-3361


----------



## dfarina

*Is there a (good) ISF projector calibrator in the Vancouver Canada area?*

Over the years I have been looking,can’t seem to find a recommended service anywhere?Anyone?


----------



## Dominic Chan

dfarina said:


> Over the years I have been looking,can’t seem to find a recommended service anywhere?Anyone?


You can check him out:
https://www.lionav.com/michael-chen/


----------



## dfarina

Thanks,will make an inquiry


----------



## steevo123

Any calibration services in the New York city area? Looking to calibrate jvc rs2000.
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

dfarina said:


> Thanks,will make an inquiry


Michael is my colleague. He's mostly in Canada West, I'm in Canada East.

www.tlvexp.ca


----------



## console

steevo123 said:


> Any calibration services in the New York city area? Looking to calibrate jvc rs2000.
> Thanks!


Me too! Long Island.


----------



## umr

console said:


> Me too! Long Island.




I have availability there in June. More info on my audio and video services are on my website along with my pricing. www.accucalav.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krfuquamd

Looking to get a video calibration done on a Sony 65A9G I just bought and put in my family room. Located in Greenwood SC if anyone touring thru that area. Thanks


----------



## Kakarotto

Hi i'm looking for someone in the los angeles area, specifically the west san fernando valley.


----------



## Evan201

Kakarotto said:


> Hi i'm looking for someone in the los angeles area, specifically the west san fernando valley.


I can help you out. DM sent.


----------



## Kakarotto

Evan201 said:


> I can help you out. DM sent.


hi, can you send me your contact info? i can't reply dm due to low post count.


----------



## Evan201

Kakarotto said:


> hi, can you send me your contact info? i can't reply dm due to low post count.


you can text me at two zero one 207-1013


----------



## Kakarotto

Evan201 said:


> you can text me at two zero one 207-1013



Evan201 came out to my house yesterday to calibrate my tv. He was prompt and professional. Seeing the difference in my lg 86" led tv made such a huge difference. If you are in the Los Angeles area I highly recommend him! Loving me some HDR!


----------



## Evan201

Kakarotto said:


> Evan201 came out to my house yesterday to calibrate my tv. He was prompt and professional. Seeing the difference in my lg 86" led tv made such a huge difference. If you are in the Los Angeles area I highly recommend him! Loving me some HDR!


Glad I could help.


----------



## A8Jamesa8

*In need of a Calibrator in the So Cal area*

Hello all,

I’m in the Ventura County area of Southern California and looking for someone that can calibrate my Projector for me. It’s A JVC NX7 throwing onto an SI Slate .8 in A dedicated theater room 100% light controlled. 

I know with the holidays near scheduling will be tough, but maybe we could arrange something for after New Years. 

Thanks 
James


----------



## Evan201

A8Jamesa8 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’m in the Ventura County area of Southern California and looking for someone that can calibrate my Projector for me. It’s A JVC NX7 throwing onto an SI Slate .8 in A dedicated theater room 100% light controlled.
> 
> I know with the holidays near scheduling will be tough, but maybe we could arrange something for after New Years.
> 
> Thanks
> James


Hey bud. Sent you a DM.


----------



## SnowBob

7channelfreak said:


> Not sure if you’ve found a person but I put my name on the list for Chad B when he comes to Texas. If enough do that, then maybe we will see him sooner.
> 
> HDTVbyChadB.com or 937-570-3361


I sent an email also. His site looks good but the example PDF of a calibration report shows one made with the $250 X-rite i1 but shows professional equipment on the landing page. Did you ever hear back?


----------



## Kris Deering

I just was out in Texas for a short trip and will be back again near the end of 2020. I will be in the SoCal area the end of January if anyone is looking for calibration work. I’ll be in Colorado near the end of February.


----------



## 7channelfreak

SnowBob said:


> I sent an email also. His site looks good but the example PDF of a calibration report shows one made with the $250 X-rite i1 but shows professional equipment on the landing page. Did you ever hear back?



Got an email that I’m on the list and will be notified a month prior to arrival in the area.

Anyone else know of a person in or travels to Houston ? I have a jvc rs3000 and an 85” 950g I’d like to get calibration on.


----------



## Kris Deering

7channelfreak said:


> SnowBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email also. His site looks good but the example PDF of a calibration report shows one made with the $250 X-rite i1 but shows professional equipment on the landing page. Did you ever hear back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email that Iâ€™️m on the list and will be notified a month prior to arrival in the area.
> 
> Anyone else know of a person in or travels to Houston ? I have a jvc rs3000 and an 85â€ 950g Iâ€™️d like to get calibration on.
Click to expand...

As I said, I was just in Houston and will be back again later in the year. Have a few customers out the that want yearly calibration refresh. Craig Rounds comes out there to and does a great job with projectors.


----------



## 7channelfreak

Kris Deering said:


> As I said, I was just in Houston and will be back again later in the year. Have a few customers out the that want yearly calibration refresh. Craig Rounds comes out there to and does a great job with projectors.


I was hoping sooner but we will keep that door open. Let’s stay in touch and if you get this way earlier, I’d appreciate a heads up.


----------



## Chad B

SnowBob said:


> I sent an email also. His site looks good but the example PDF of a calibration report shows one made with the $250 X-rite i1 but shows professional equipment on the landing page. Did you ever hear back?




The equipment list on my homepage is correct. I make it to TX at least twice a year. It is worth the wait!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Deering

steevo123 said:


> Any calibration services in the New York city area? Looking to calibrate jvc rs2000.
> Thanks!


I'll be there in early Spring (Mar/Apr) time frame. Reach out if interested.


----------



## A8Jamesa8

Evan201 said:


> Hey bud. Sent you a DM.


Been busy with the holidays, I’ll check the message now. Thanks


----------



## Darthprater

Looking for ISF video (JVC X790R) and also Audio (7.4.4) calibration in Louisiana, as well as a room treatment analysis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umr

Darthprater said:


> Looking for ISF video (JVC X790R) and also Audio (7.4.4) calibration in Louisiana, as well as a room treatment analysis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I can be there in late February. Please go to my website for more information. www.accucalav.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iseered

*Looking for a calibrator in Dubai*

Hi all,

First time on this forum as a registered user...been reading it for ages.

Am looking for an ISF calibrator in Dubai to come set my tv right. I've tried to eye ball it to the best of my ability with patterns but still seems off. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Ericglo

Kris Deering said:


> As I said, I was just in Houston and will be back again later in the year. Have a few customers out the that want yearly calibration refresh. Craig Rounds comes out there to and does a great job with projectors.


I can vouch for Craig Rounds. I saw Craig's G90 in his home and it was probably the best calibrated CRT that I have ever seen. Both he and Kris are two of the most knowledgeable people I have met in the AV industry.


----------



## RedPills4All

Any ISF calibrators in the Northern VA/DC/MD area? Looking to calibrate my Epson 5040ub fairly soon. Thanks.


----------



## eNoize

I'm in the Portland, Oregon area. Looking to have a JVC DLA-NX7 and a Sony X950G better fine-tuned. 

Or can anyone share thoughts and experience with NorthWest Video Calibrations?


----------



## kput

Looking for ISF calibration in Omaha NE on my Epson 5050ub. Any traveling guys here in the next few months? Bulb will be broken in within a week or two. 

Might have you work on my sound system as well.


----------



## promtber

*Calibration in central NJ for a Samsung Q80*

Looking to get my tv calibrated but not sure where to go. Not sure if Best Buy will get me the best results, but they are cheap.


----------



## umr

promtber said:


> Looking to get my tv calibrated but not sure where to go. Not sure if Best Buy will get me the best results, but they are cheap.


I have never seen a Best Buy video calibration that was worth anything. I would look elsewhere. I would attempt something yourself if you want cheap. It would likely be no worse than Best Buy.


----------



## desertdome

kput said:


> Looking for ISF calibration in Omaha NE on my Epson 5050ub. Any traveling guys here in the next few months? Bulb will be broken in within a week or two.
> 
> Might have you work on my sound system as well.


I'm always in Omaha.


----------



## Paulin Shah

umr said:


> I have availability there in June. More info on my audio and video services are on my website along with my pricing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am looking to have a calibration and am located in Hoboken, NJ, across the river from NYC. Are you available still?


----------



## umr

Paulin Shah said:


> I am looking to have a calibration and am located in Hoboken, NJ, across the river from NYC. Are you available still?



I have no availability in June at this time. I do on my last trip to that area in October. I will be retiring in December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raiders150

*Looking for TV calibration service Central valley California*

Anyone who can calibrate my LG C9 65"


----------



## hal250

*LG C9 Calibration*

Hello Long Island New York ISF Calibrators. I'm wanting to have an LG C9 calibrated. Anyone ready, willing and able please call me 516-608-9712. Thank you. Hal


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hal250 said:


> Hello Long Island New York ISF Calibrators. I'm wanting to have an LG C9 calibrated. Anyone ready, willing and able please call me 516-608-9712. Thank you. Hal


Kevin Miller can assist you on LI.


----------



## Evan201

hal250 said:


> @Gregg Loewen
> 
> NO! He *WONT*. I called and emailed him numerous times with no response.
> 
> This because he *UNINTENTIONALLY* "F uped" my Samsung KS9800 by having his klein colorimeter come into direct contact with the screen, which caused a *PERMANENT* burn in.
> 
> I have Samsung service paperwork as *proof* to support my assertion!
> 
> Because I realize it was unintentional, I reached out to Kevin via phone and email, only to ask for a "discount" on a subsequent calibration to a new set (LG C9) I purchased as replacement.
> 
> KEVIN HAS NOT RESPONDED.
> 
> I talked to Joel Silver who spoke to Kevin on my behalf. Paraphrasing, "Kevin is no longer doing consumer calibration but has moved on to post production work."
> 
> Moreover, IMO Kevin does a "very good" job but is capable of "better".
> 
> BETTER is what I'm wanting and willing to pay for!!!
> 
> EDIT: _Frankly and IMO Kevin "owes me" and should calibrate my new set for free. _


Sorry you're going through this. Wish I still lived in North Jersey.


----------



## rgiorgio

South Florida anyone?

Video
Sony A9G OLED plus Panasonic 9000 Blu Ray

Audio
Anthem AVM60, ARC Genesis


----------



## jdoostil

promtber said:


> Looking to get my tv calibrated but not sure where to go. Not sure if Best Buy will get me the best results, but they are cheap.


Kevin Miller may cover your area. Give him a shout at [email protected]


----------



## jdoostil

rgiorgio said:


> South Florida anyone?
> 
> Video
> Sony A9G OLED plus Panasonic 9000 Blu Ray
> 
> Audio
> Anthem AVM60, ARC Genesis


PM sent!


----------



## Monitorman

Evan201 said:


> Sorry you're going through this. Wish I still lived in North Jersey.


Hal,

I re-calibrated your Samsung 65KS9800 for an extremely reasonable price, three years after the original calibration. I spent a lot of time on a full recalibration of the Day and Night modes for SDR and on the HDR. The picture looked quite good. You were quite happy as I recall.

Then some days later you call me to tell me that you had a couple of dead pixels, and you were distressed that the peak light output that I measured in HDR mode was only about 1/2 of the specified 1500 Nits that Samsung rated the TV for on Peak Luminance. You called me incessantly for days asking me to call my contacts at Samsung about these issues to see what they could do for you. I did go to bat for you with my contacts at Samsung, but not surprisingly they couldn’t do anything for you. It seems like you were able to get them to compensate you on your own. You should be happy that Samsung did that out of warranty, likely for the reasons I stated above. 

I'm not sure what you did to your screen but it certainly was not caused by the rubber surround on my Klein. I have put that meter on literally thousands of screens over the last 7 years. The rubber surround on the meter can't burn a TV screen. Using the extender it is designed to be placed on the screen both to protect the screen and to block ambient light from affecting the meter’s accuracy. So it was not unintentionally placed on the screen. That’s the way it is intended to be used.

While it is true that consulting work and professional calibrations for post-production and production facilities is taking most of my time, I am still calibrating displays for consumers and my private clients.

I am in the midst of a family emergency as Joel Silver of the ISF mentioned to you. I am sorry if you couldn't wait a day or two for a response. Reading your post here on AVS forum, which includes inexactitudes and omissions, I am forced to recommend you call another calibrator. 

*Kevin Miller|ISFTV*









Industry Consultant 
Founding ISF Member|ISF Instructor Level I, II and III
SMPTE Member|CTA Member


----------



## hal250

Monitorman said:


> Hal,
> 
> I re-calibrated your Samsung 65KS9800 for an extremely reasonable price, three years after the original calibration. I spent a lot of time on a full recalibration of the Day and Night modes for SDR and on the HDR. The picture looked quite good. You were quite happy as I recall.
> 
> Then some days later you call me to tell me that you had a couple of dead pixels, and you were distressed that the peak light output that I measured in HDR mode was only about 1/2 of the specified 1500 Nits that Samsung rated the TV for on Peak Luminance. You called me incessantly for days asking me to call my contacts at Samsung about these issues to see what they could do for you. I did go to bat for you with my contacts at Samsung, but not surprisingly they couldn’t do anything for you. It seems like you were able to get them to compensate you on your own. You should be happy that Samsung did that out of warranty, likely for the reasons I stated above.
> 
> I'm not sure what you did to your screen but it certainly was not caused by the rubber surround on my Klein. I have put that meter on literally thousands of screens over the last 7 years. The rubber surround on the meter can't burn a TV screen. Using the extender it is designed to be placed on the screen both to protect the screen and to block ambient light from affecting the meter’s accuracy. So it was not unintentionally placed on the screen. That’s the way it is intended to be used.
> 
> While it is true that consulting work and professional calibrations for post-production and production facilities is taking most of my time, I am still calibrating displays for consumers and my private clients.
> 
> I am in the midst of a family emergency as Joel Silver of the ISF mentioned to you. I am sorry if you couldn't wait a day or two for a response. Reading your post here on AVS forum, which includes inexactitudes and omissions, I am forced to recommend you call another calibrator.
> 
> *Kevin Miller|ISFTV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Industry Consultant
> Founding ISF Member|ISF Instructor Level I, II and III
> SMPTE Member|CTA Member


 @Monitorman
Hi Kevin.

First, I deleted my post out of respect for you and under advisement of another calibrator, not because of any "inexactitudes and omissions".

Yes, you performed a recalibration at a reasonable price. For that I thank you. To your point about spending a lot of time, I've talked to a number of other calibrators and they quote two to three times the amount of time you spent, which was about two hours.

Yes, your work is good and I agree the picture looked good. Yes, I was "happy"... that is until I noticed what happened to the screen. I was/am clear to state you did nothing intentional to cause any damage. Nevertheless, lets call it damage to the screen, occurred. Samsung authorized service photographed the area and I have the report, so my assertion is indisputable. In fact, if you recall, I mentioned to you there was a stain the first time you did the calibration three years ago, so we wiped the rubber bezel before the second calibration. In the first instance, the stain was able to be wiped away with a microfiber cloth. Not so the second time.

True, I called you about the light output, which is an entirely different issue and in no way have I suggested you are at fault. I merely asked you how you calculated the number. You were kind enough to state you would come back and remeasure. 

Make no mistake, I did nothing to my screen to cause the damage that resulted from your camera touching the screen. I have offered speculation as to the root cause (curved screen plus moth design). Also, the way you lean your camera against the screen in my case causes a good deal of weight and stress, as it (your tripod) leans against it at a 45 degree angle or thereabouts.

Samsung warranties problems of screen burn in for "life", which is how they classified the damage. Again, I have the paperwork from Samsung.

Because you have used your meter on a thousand screens without issue does not mean that the 1001st time there wouldn't be an issue. I invite you and your colleagues to do a case study as I believe the issue is reproducible.

By the way, certain other calibrators have told me the camera does not have to come into contact with the screen nor do they do so when they calibrate.

I called and emailed you numerous times in good faith to rehire you, despite the issue. You never returned my call or email. Irrespective of your family crises - to which I'm truly sorry - you might have at least let me know you would be getting back to me. So it was well beyond a day or two. More like two or three weeks. 

I thought you would show some empathy and compassion for my situation and recalibrate my new television either free of charge or at least at a discount.


----------



## tommarra

Any recommendations for great calibrators for my JVC NX7 in southern CT?

Thanks in advance!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marticus

Looking for reputable forum members or recommendations for calibrators in the SouthEastern Michigan (Detroit/Ann Arbor) area. Any good info? Thanks!


----------



## cbsdallas

Looking for ISF calibrator familiar with Optoma UHZ 65 laser 4k projector in Dallas TX.


----------



## jdoostil

marticus said:


> Looking for reputable forum members or recommendations for calibrators in the SouthEastern Michigan (Detroit/Ann Arbor) area. Any good info? Thanks!


Try Ken Whitcomb [email protected] I believe he covers your area!


----------



## jdoostil

I have a referral for a calibrator who lives near or travels to Christiansburg, VA 24073! 

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## marcosphoto

Is it completely unreasonable to ask if there is anyone that is willing to come to Schomburg (aurora/newmarket area) Ontario that will calibrate for under $300? Had some quotes for $400 and frankly it's not worth that much to me - but would be really nice to see what a professionally calibrated PJ looks like. It sounds like a lot of work, there really is no insult intended.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

marcosphoto said:


> Is it completely unreasonable to ask if there is anyone that is willing to come to Schomburg (aurora/newmarket area) Ontario that will calibrate for under $300? Had some quotes for $400 and frankly it's not worth that much to me - but would be really nice to see what a professionally calibrated PJ looks like. It sounds like a lot of work, there really is no insult intended.


Hi Marcosphoto

My clients are throughout Ontario and Quebec and we can certainly take care of your projector. I don't think we've spoken on the phone or email as I don't think you've reached out to me specifically, but I'll reach out to you here about your post which I've read.

The price of the calibration is in line with the service; if there's a company offering a very cheap service, like any trade or product, you won't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get. At $300, it doesn't cover the costs of a professional calibrator's travel to your location, performing the task in the time it takes to do the work, and using the level of investment in equipment and time that we personally take on to provide the service. Projectors are trickier than panels as there's far more involved with a two-piece system that can affect your picture quality, so the time is typically longer than a panel. If you want the service but the price of a professional calibration isn't worth it to you, then calibration may not be for you at this time.

Otherwise, you can hire my company (or someone else) for what the calibration is worth and be certain that your projector is calibrated correctly for both HD and UHD 4K using the appropriate instruments (we use over $50K worth of gear on each job). You will have me on site (a 20 year calibration veteran) for about four hours where I'll teach you about what's happening (I've helped teach the ISF course and have done many related public speaking events at trade shows). You can watch, learn, ask questions, and completely enjoy the session as one large learning experience as the rest of my clients do. Many calibrators on this forum also do work for the film industry as well; we consult studios with best practices and calibrate studio monitors and screening room projectors that filmmakers view their content on - the very same content that you'll be watching on your video display! As a result, many of us see the end-to-end result. It ensures that the calibrated image you see at home is as every bit as good as what we do for the studios as long as your projector can do it. This is all added value for you to make sure that your experience with us on site is interactive and satisfying. That's why this service is worth its price.


----------



## marcosphoto

Michael Osadciw said:


> Hi Marcosphoto
> 
> My clients are throughout Ontario and Quebec and we can certainly take care of your projector. I don't think we've spoken on the phone or email as I don't think you've reached out to me specifically, but I'll reach out to you here about your post which I've read.



Hello and thank you for your response. You are of course communicating with someone who knows and agrees with everything you said as I am quite versed with AV in general and agree also with the adage you get what you pay for. However I do always think there is someone out there who just does stuff for fun, perhaps on the side or just wanting to offer services for the sake of helping out. I sometimes participate in offering my skills for a silly price, just because I know how much my industry costs and I feel that the business charges 6x my own income to do work and that is hard for many people. I would rather help a person in need and who appreciates the work I do rather than force them to go to a shabby business for a low price and low quality. Of course, I don't have a business of my own where I need to make a certain income to survive when I do this, so it's of course a different perspective.


As I said in my post, I mean no offense to anyone and I understand the level of work the pros do. However in life, we all want the Ferrari but sometimes simply have to settle for the Hyundai. $300 is sort of already high for me from a financial standpoint, not because I think the pros are a rip-off but because I have limits after expending so much money on the equipment already. I'd love to have that $20k theater but my wife and I don't have that much latitude in our spending so the upgrade of $5000 on the PJ and BR player have stretched us and also prohibiting me from getting a new AVR which I need to pass the darn video signal through. As a result, I've lost all my AVR on-screen displays in connecting the PJ directly to the player. Maybe in a couple years I will re-open the issue, when my wife has forgotten how much we spent! LoL.


----------



## marticus

jdoostil said:


> Try Ken Whitcomb [email protected] I believe he covers your area!


Thanks, I'll give him a shout!


----------



## MilSF1

umr said:


> I have no availability in June at this time. I do on my last trip to that area in October. I will be retiring in December.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your retirement! Sad that it looks like I will miss my opportunity to get my C9 and audio setup tuned my you. I thought I had more time before Arkansas filled up this year, but not so it seems! :frown: I hope you still frequent these forums. I'm mostly a lurker, but always enjoyed your professional opinions on threads.


----------



## ConnectedA/V

I am located in the Charlotte and would be pleased to calibrate the C9 for you. I will send you additional details via PM.

Thank you for the opportunity.

Joel Hollenbeck
Connected Audio & Video
Certified Video Professional
Professional Video Alliance


----------



## umr

MilSF1 said:


> Congrats on your retirement! Sad that it looks like I will miss my opportunity to get my C9 and audio setup tuned my you. I thought I had more time before Arkansas filled up this year, but not so it seems! :frown: I hope you still frequent these forums. I'm mostly a lurker, but always enjoyed your professional opinions on threads.



Thanks for the props. I can get to your home in May. You can contact me through my website. 

I will be starting a YouTube channel with info on how to get the most out of your home theater system based on things I have learned in this area. I doubt I will spend much time commenting on forums. 

These videos will instruct people on setting up their home theater using either no or limited tools to come closer to my calibration. These videos will be quite different than test discs currently on the market and I expect yield better results than most people are able to achieve from those products. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomnymods

Looking for a calibrator for both of my LG C9 TV’s.. One is a 77” and one is a 65”.. having the equipment and knowledge to adjust my yamaha rxa-3050 receiver atmos surround sound setup is a must as well.. Would like this dialed in as well.
Located in Arlington, Tx


----------



## umr

toomnymods said:


> Looking for a calibrator for both of my LG C9 TV’s.. One is a 77” and one is a 65”.. having the equipment and knowledge to adjust my yamaha rxa-3050 receiver atmos surround sound setup is a must as well.. Would like this dialed in as well.
> Located in Arlington, Tx




I will be in your area in May. You can get on my list by going to www.accucalav.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hal250

*LG C9 calibration*

A big shout out and "thank you" to @JReff for calibrating my 65 inch LG C9. A methodical and meticulous job! I'd highly recommend him to anyone in the downstate NY area (or anywhere else for that matter, although I understand he doesn't travel far).  

Side note, nice to see that certain calibrators like John actually use a spectroradiometer to profile their colorimeter, spends the time to do the job right, and has outstanding "customer service" both before and after the work is performed. Not every "professional" calibrator does, and you know who you are!


----------



## Partytime

Looking For a Calibration for my L75-A91 LaserVue TV.

Just North Of Brainerd In Minnesota.


----------



## mfrey0118

Looking for a calibrator for the West Palm Beach, FL area (Lantana specifically) to calibrate A 65" LG C9 OLED.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*Feb-Mar Tour Dates Added: WI, Chicago, OK, TX, CO, KS, NE, KC*

*February-March*

*Madison-Milwaukee, WI areas:* Monday-Tuesday, February 10-11

*Chicago, IL area:* Wednesday-Friday, February 12-14


*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Tuesday, February 25

*Houston, TX area:* Wednesday-Friday, February 26-28

*San Antonio, TX area: * Friday-Saturday, February 28-29

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, February 29-March 1

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area:* Monday-Wednesday, March 2-4

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas:* Friday-Saturday, March 6-7

*Kansas City, MO area:* Monday-Wednesday, March 9-11

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas:* Tuesday, March 10


If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## Mr Bob

Nice to see you still hard at it, Doug. Whatever happened to that Panasonic CRT RPTV we calibrated years ago, before you donned the mantle?

b


----------



## mfrey0118

So nobody for south Florida, eh?


----------



## jrref

mfrey0118 said:


> So nobody for south Florida, eh?


Jason Dustal covers Florida.
isfjaso[email protected]


----------



## rgrele

Would appreciate any recommendations for a professional calibration of my Sony 885ES 4K laser projector. I'm in the New Haven, CT area.


----------



## mfrey0118

jrref said:


> Jason Dustal covers Florida.
> [email protected]



Just emailed him, thank you.


----------



## flyinrazrback

Any calibrators near Arkansas or travel through here? Looking to get my JVC NX7 projector calibrated. Picture out of the box is pretty darn good but sure it could be improved by a pro.


----------



## jrref

flyinrazrback said:


> Any calibrators near Arkansas or travel through here? Looking to get my JVC NX7 projector calibrated. Picture out of the box is pretty darn good but sure it could be improved by a pro.


Kris Deering [email protected]


----------



## teachsac

LaserVue posts moved. This is not the correct area. You may find post here:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/63-rear-projection-units/3121086-laservue-help.html


----------



## flyinrazrback

jrref said:


> flyinrazrback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any calibrators near Arkansas or travel through here? Looking to get my JVC NX7 projector calibrated. Picture out of the box is pretty darn good but sure it could be improved by a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Deering [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks but he is a very long way from Arkansas.


----------



## chasiliff

Gregg Loewen came to my house last Thursday to calibrate my RS500. I am doing the Vertex 2 hack to get Dolby Vision. He set me up with a low and high SDR and an HDR10 and Dolby Vision calibration. I really enjoyed sitting in on the calibration. I had ChadB calibrate this projector 2 years ago, but he wasn't available for several more months. Gregg was. I will definitely give him a call the next time I need a calibration. Excellent experience and beautiful product.! My HDR/DV settings are so much brighter with the Arve tool gamma curves he made for me. For those of you from Va to Maine on the East coast, he travels the area once or twice a month. He may do a broader area, but you'd have to ask him.

https://www.lionav.com/gregg-loewen/


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone in the Chattanooga East TN area for calibration of an Optoma UHZ65?


----------



## Scurly

I am looking for a professional calibrator for JVC RS2000 in Houston. Would like to get this accomplished before Feb 21.

The guy I was referred to will not be back for awhile.


----------



## Partytime

Mitsubishi Laservue L75-A91 Calibrator for *Mid Minnesota* Geometry issues.

Picture is superb.

If I can't find an expert does buying a service manual give step by step very clear directions?

Anyone That Knows this set and is in Minnesota or Travels too?

I need an expert.


----------



## umr

Partytime said:


> Mitsubishi Laservue L75-A91 Calibrator for *Mid Minnesota* Geometry issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't find an expert does buying a service manual give step by step very clear directions?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone That Knows this set and is in Minnesota or Travels too?
> 
> 
> 
> I need an expert.



I have worked on that product in the past. The geometry adjustments you would need should be optical/mechanical and not found in the service menu. That is a single chip DLP which should not require convergence. 

I would buy a new set at this point. There are many flat panels that deliver a much better image today at similar size. 

I do not travel to your area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Partytime

umr said:


> I have worked on that product in the past. The geometry adjustments you would need should be optical/mechanical and not found in the service menu. That is a single chip DLP which should not require convergence.
> 
> I would buy a new set at this point. There are many flat panels that deliver a much better image today at similar size.
> 
> I do not travel to your area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you
Take a look at at the 4 pictures I put up on the rear projector thread and please render an opinion.
Picture is superb and blows my mind.
Thank you

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/63-rear-projection-units/3121086-laservue-help.html


----------



## umr

Partytime said:


> Thank you
> 
> Take a look at at the 4 pictures I put up on the rear projector thread and please render an opinion.
> 
> Picture is superb and blows my mind.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/63-rear-projection-units/3121086-laservue-help.html




I would leave it alone or replace the TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scurly

*Houston calibration need*

I have a JVC RS2000 and in need of a calibration hopefully before the 22nd of Feb. 

I am located in NW Houston. Any professional calibrators available and in Houston?


----------



## Burrens

Looking for a calibrator to profile my i1Display Pro in Los Angeles.


----------



## Kris Deering

I have about 2 more slots available in the Denver area for the first week of March if anyone is interested in services. I am going to be in the NYC/Philadelphia/CT/Boston area in April for those looking for calibrations. Will also be in the Phoenix, Texas and SoCal area again between now and June, so reach out via my website or via PM if you'd like to get on the schedule!


----------



## Evan201

Burrens said:


> Looking for a calibrator to profile my i1Display Pro in Los Angeles.


DM'd you.


----------



## Chris F. V2

Looking for ISF calibrator for my JVC NX7 in Marin CA. Maybe Sony 4K TV too.


----------



## ajkelly7

*Epson 5050UB and Denon 4500 Calibration*

Looking for ISF calibration in Pittsburgh PA area (50 miles north) on my Epson 5050UB and audio calibration on my Denon 4500. Any traveling guys here in the next two months or recommendations on who to reach out to? 

Thanks.


----------



## Evan201

Chris F. V2 said:


> Looking for ISF calibrator for my JVC NX7 in Marin CA. Maybe Sony 4K TV too.


I wish I was a little closer to you. Just worked with an NX7 and it was great. I'll ask around for norcal guys and get back to you.


----------



## Chris F. V2

Evan201 said:


> I wish I was a little closer to you. Just worked with an NX7 and it was great. I'll ask around for norcal guys and get back to you.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mobbman

*Seeking Calibrators in NH or NH area.*

I have a Sony 4k Id like calibrated. Please let me know when its possible and a little info about whats offered.thanks


----------



## teachsac

Chris F. V2 said:


> Looking for ISF calibrator for my JVC NX7 in Marin CA. Maybe Sony 4K TV too.


Check Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater. He's in Santa Rosa.

S~


----------



## atledreier

Just got my level III certification. Covering southwestern Norway for now.

I also do audio calibration and measurements.


----------



## Evan201

atledreier said:


> Just got my level III certification. Covering southwestern Norway for now.
> 
> I also do audio calibration and measurements.


Welcome to the team.


----------



## Andy Lien

Looking for a professional calibrator around Nothern Virginia. This will be for a Sony A9G. Any help would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robertczek

Looking for calibration for my 77" c9 and located in Fort myers FL if anyone is around this area please let me know!


----------



## Pac1012

anyone going to be around Rochester NY in June/July for Audio and Video? Calibrator who was scheduled to stop out (who did an awesome job last time) just emailed today saying he's no longer in the game.

Will be a 77 C9 and a 5.2.4 set up with a couple 15" Rhythmik subs and Yamaha receiver.


----------



## jlstang95

I was going to have UMR calibrate my system but he is now retired. Looking for video calibration of my 77 Sony A9G and possible audio calibration of my denon 6300 Atmos 5.1.4 system. I am in Orange County CA.


----------



## Rolen_it_Up

I’m in the same situation as the poster above. Bummed that Jeff is retiring. I have an LG C9.


----------



## D-Nice

Rolen_it_Up said:


> I’m in the same situation as the poster above. Bummed that Jeff is retiring. I have an LG C9.


PM sent.


----------



## alettiere

Jeff's retirement, although well deserved, is a massive blow. He was one of the only guys I know who would legitimately tour all over the place. Plus, he consistently responds to e-mails, including basic questions about equipment choices and advice. He is/was so much more than a calibrator who is simply "done" with you after you pay him. 

I own a Sony A9G OLED, as well as a Yamaha Aventage 1080. I had planned to have Jeff calibrate both during his last run in November, as he has done amazing work for me in the past. 

I live in Phoenix, but surprisingly, options are very limited here. Most reputable touring calibrators seem to be east coast based. Plus, the fact that I'm looking for both video and audio makes it even more challenging.

I have an iDisplay Pro, so I'm able to do an amateur calibration via Autocal myself with Calman - which I also did during my Panasonic VT60 days. It's okay, but nothing like what a pro can get with superior equipment and techniques.

Audio? Not so much. Trying to learn that myself seems extremely difficult without forking over a lot of cash for equipment. Jeff calibrated my Yamaha 1050. I then transferred those extremely detailed settings over to my newer 1080 AVR (same speakers). I'm sure it's not accurate, but it's still far superior to my YPAO results that I've compared it to.

I was hoping D-Nice would be an option, but unlikely he'd come out here unless there are multiple people on his schedule within the area. I got lucky with him in the past once (had two panels that needed calibrated at the time - which probably helped), but right now, I'm totally at a loss with options.

If anyone lives in the southwest and has any advice about what to do, feel free to send me a PM. Thus far, I'm at a total loss


----------



## Pac1012

In my post a few spots above Jeff was who I was referring to about no longer being in the game. Wasn't sure if he wanted it advertised he was retiring.

He had stopped out 2 years ago and made my OLED shine and surround system sing.. I have new equipment and was really looking forward to him stopping out in June. Sucks he's out but I wish him well.

I'm hoping I can find someone that can do a comparable job (especially with audio) but choices are limited in Upstate NY.


----------



## umr

I will be posting info on YouTube to help people DIY their AV system. 

I can also help people remotely with FaceTime or some such remote method depending on their situation using the same methods I plan to post on YouTube over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kheovnien

jlstang95 said:


> I was going to have UMR calibrate my system but he is now retired. Looking for video calibration of my 77 Sony A9G and possible audio calibration of my denon 6300 Atmos 5.1.4 system. I am in Orange County CA.


I just ordered a C9 and I'm in OC as well. Did you get a hold of anyone local or willing to travel?


----------



## tjcinnamon

Any ISF calibrators in or near Madison. Looking at a 77CX sometime in May or July


----------



## Evan201

jlstang95 said:


> I was going to have UMR calibrate my system but he is now retired. Looking for video calibration of my 77 Sony A9G and possible audio calibration of my denon 6300 Atmos 5.1.4 system. I am in Orange County CA.





kheovnien said:


> I just ordered a C9 and I'm in OC as well. Did you get a hold of anyone local or willing to travel?


Hey guys, 

I just started training with Avical out of Burbank, CA this last week. I'm astounded at the level of detail and craftsmanship that is put into the calibrations. Avical currently covers the Orange County area so if you'd like to inquire check out the contact page of the website https://avical.com/contact.


----------



## MasonN

*Recommend ISF Calibrators in the LA Area??*

Just purchased a Vizio PX75 and a Vizio 5.1.2 surround sound system that I need calibrated. Can anyone recommend ISF calibration experts in the Los Angeles area?? I am located in Long Beach. The only one I have found still around in the area is Ray Coronado. Suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MasonN

Evan201 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just started training with Avical out of Burbank, CA this last week. I'm astounded at the level of detail and craftsmanship that is put into the calibrations. Avical currently covers the Orange County area so if you'd like to inquire check out the contact page of the website https://avical.com/contact.


DM sent.


----------



## ant the ninja

Considering having my C9 calibrated. I came from a Samsung KS8000 which obviously got much brighter but the colors really popped on that set. I have been tweaking my C9 and hands down HDR/DV are light years ahead in terms of quality and color than my KS8000 but SDR content seems to be lacking. I find myself missing the saturated pop that came from the Samsung. It doesn't help that its currently my bedroom TV so I keep comparing the two. 

I wonder if a calibration is really what I need or its that I'm just so used to the over saturated look that the Samsung offered that it makes my SDR content on my C9 seem a bit dull. 

Does anyone think I would benefit from a calibration? I'm based in CT and did receive a quote, more expensive than I thought it would be ($650) so I'm not sure its worth it.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

ant the ninja said:


> Considering having my C9 calibrated. I came from a Samsung KS8000 which obviously got much brighter but the colors really popped on that set. I have been tweaking my C9 and hands down HDR/DV are light years ahead in terms of quality and color than my KS8000 but SDR content seems to be lacking. I find myself missing the saturated pop that came from the Samsung. It doesn't help that its currently my bedroom TV so I keep comparing the two.
> 
> I wonder if a calibration is really what I need or its that I'm just so used to the over saturated look that the Samsung offered that it makes my SDR content on my C9 seem a bit dull.
> 
> Does anyone think I would benefit from a calibration? I'm based in CT and did receive a quote, more expensive than I thought it would be ($650) so I'm not sure its worth it.


the LG should look like reference once calibrated. 

Not sure who is quoting $650? I am less than that. Sort of you get what you pay for (with in reason).

Lion AV pricing for CT is $75 travel, 400 for the calibration (day time and night time modes), add 75 for HDR10 and DV modes.


----------



## ant the ninja

Gregg Loewen said:


> the LG should look like reference once calibrated.
> 
> Not sure who is quoting $650? I am less than that. Sort of you get what you pay for (with in reason).
> 
> Lion AV pricing for CT is $75 travel, 400 for the calibration (day time and night time modes), add 75 for HDR10 and DV modes.



I emailed a local AV place and they put me in touch with someone they use. I was surprised at the price. I might shoot you a PM soon. I have been trying to find some comparison pictures between a calibrated set and non calibrated one, I cant seem to find any. I know looking at it directly compared to a picture of it would obviously look different, I guess I was just trying to get an idea.


I've heard from some that they don't like a calibrated display because yes its accurate but it could be a bit dull. I'm sure I'm overthinking it.


----------



## jrref

Just be careful when getting a cheap price to calibrate the LG OLED because it's time consuming to calibrate all the picture modes and recreate and reload the 3DLUTs if your set needs that and a lot do. Most take several hours to complete. Always get a detailed description of what work will be done so you can compare apples to apples.


----------



## Sammie2980

MasonN said:


> Just purchased a Vizio PX75 and a Vizio 5.1.2 surround sound system that I need calibrated. Can anyone recommend ISF calibration experts in the Los Angeles area?? I am located in Long Beach. The only one I have found still around in the area is Ray Coronado. Suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hey @MasonN I'm located in San Diego but occasionally head up your way for calibrations. I'm ISF Level III certified. Feel free to DM me if interested.


----------



## blake

Any calibrators with experience calibrating Lumagen Radiance Pro and JVC (ex RS4500) servicing western canada (Edmonton AB)?

PM me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Osadciw

blake said:


> Any calibrators with experience calibrating Lumagen Radiance Pro and JVC (ex RS4500) servicing western canada (Edmonton AB)?


Hi Blake - you'll want to speak with Michael Chen. I've sent him your inquiry and he'll get to you shortly.


----------



## Kris Deering

For those with projectors that are looking for calibrations during this tough time, I am still offering remote calibration services. This has worked really well for a lot of clients. I also do remote work on Lumagen's. My site has more info or you can PM me.


----------



## bryantc

I hope all calibrators are following Vincent's example and self isolating. We don't need people traveling door to door right now.

I canceled my in home calibration this weekend and I suggest all other customers do the same.


----------



## umr

bryantc said:


> https://youtu.be/5jQqPMpHoWg
> 
> I hope all calibrators are following Vincent's example and self isolating. We don't need people traveling door to door right now.
> 
> I canceled my in home calibration this weekend and I suggest all other customers do the same.



I shut my business down because of COVID-19 on March 1st. I was going to retire at the end of the year anyway. Just doing it sooner. 

I did a remote audio calibration yesterday. I should be getting some YouTube videos up so people can help themselves or possibly do calibration with remote assitance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenC

I'm not calibrating until this COVID-19 is well behind us. Especially being in the 65+ group and just spent 2 weeks on a Princess cruise to Hawaii ....

Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G

S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## beaverking

So with Jeff being retired, I can’t find anybody that calibrates in Utah or that travels to Utah. Anybody have a reference for someone in Salt Lake to calibrate my tv? Obviously after this whole virus thing is gone and we are back to normal.


----------



## blake

umr said:


> I shut my business down because of COVID-19 on March 1st. I was going to retire at the end of the year anyway. Just doing it sooner.
> 
> I did a remote audio calibration yesterday. I should be getting some YouTube videos up so people can help themselves or possibly do calibration with remote assitance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How do you remotely calibrate audio ? Can Dirac 2.0 / Atmos be done this way with all pre pro ?


----------



## umr

blake said:


> How do you remotely calibrate audio ? Can Dirac 2.0 / Atmos be done this way with all pre pro ?



I can help anyone remotely with audio. I am no fan of DIRAC. I would strongly advise doing it manually over that tool, but it is much slower. 

I did it using remote computer control software, TrueRTA, microphone, AVIA and Dolby Atmos September 2015 disc and the client’s assistance. 

ARC is the best auto calibration software on the market at approximating what I would do manually for EQ except for it’s poor handling of crossovers that I can work around. 

Setting up the subwoofer or multiple subs must always be done manually. Source problems must also be fixed manually. 

Room acoustics can also be analyzed remotely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Deering

beaverking said:


> So with Jeff being retired, I can’t find anybody that calibrates in Utah or that travels to Utah. Anybody have a reference for someone in Salt Lake to calibrate my tv? Obviously after this whole virus thing is gone and we are back to normal.


I come out to Utah occasionally. I was just out there a few months ago. Once it is safe to travel again, I'm sure I'll be back through that area this year.


----------



## Kris Deering

bryantc said:


> https://youtu.be/5jQqPMpHoWg
> 
> I hope all calibrators are following Vincent's example and self isolating. We don't need people traveling door to door right now.
> 
> I canceled my in home calibration this weekend and I suggest all other customers do the same.


I'm not traveling right now either. Not worth the risk to my clients or my own family. I am doing remote calibrations here for projectors, done a few over the last two weeks. Customer ships me their projector and I do the work here in my room using the same throw/zoom/screen material as they have. I make sure to wipe down the projector thoroughly with clorox wipes before I repackage (I use disposable gloves when handling as well). This has worked out great for a lot of clients so far, and no drama with shipping yet. I even do it with Lumagen's if the customer has one (they don't need to ship one, I use my test unit).


----------



## beaverking

Kris Deering said:


> beaverking said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with Jeff being retired, I canâ€™️t find anybody that calibrates in Utah or that travels to Utah. Anybody have a reference for someone in Salt Lake to calibrate my tv? Obviously after this whole virus thing is gone and we are back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I come out to Utah occasionally. I was just out there a few months ago. Once it is safe to travel again, I'm sure I'll be back through that area this year.
Click to expand...

Perfect. When this is all done I’ll definitely contact you. Do you have a website I can view or can you message me your pricing? Thanks


----------



## Kris Deering

beaverking said:


> Kris Deering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaverking said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with Jeff being retired, I canâ€™️t find anybody that calibrates in Utah or that travels to Utah. Anybody have a reference for someone in Salt Lake to calibrate my tv? Obviously after this whole virus thing is gone and we are back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I come out to Utah occasionally. I was just out there a few months ago. Once it is safe to travel again, I'm sure I'll be back through that area this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. When this is all done I’ll definitely contact you. Do you have a website I can view or can you message me your pricing? Thanks
Click to expand...

Link in my signature, www.deepdiveav.com


----------



## rviele

*calibration*

is it worth it to calibrate a tv if you are only using it for network and sports.
rjv


----------



## GlenC

rviele said:


> is it worth it to calibrate a tv if you are only using it for network and sports.
> 
> rjv


Think of it like tuning a piano..... it's all a matter of what you want to see. Generally the calibrated picture is more accurate for color, you usually can see more detail and it can be less fatiguing to watch, but it's all up to you!

Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G

S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## rviele

*calibration*



GlenC said:


> Think of it like tuning a piano..... it's all a matter of what you want to see. Generally the calibrated picture is more accurate for color, you usually can see more detail and it can be less fatiguing to watch, but it's all up to you!
> 
> Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G
> 
> S9+ using Tapatalk


obviously due to the crisis you won't be doing anything soon. but i am interested. of course you will have to come to md.
rjv


----------



## D6500Ken

rviele said:


> obviously due to the crisis you won't be doing anything soon. but i am interested. of course you will have to come to md.
> rjv


Of course, there are other top calibrators that regularly frequent your area (nudge nudge, wink wink).


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## rviele

*calibration*



D6500Ken said:


> Of course, there are other top calibrators that regularly frequent your area (nudge nudge, wink wink).
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb


ken- if you wish to come to md i'd be glad to see you.
rjv


----------



## Blipstein

Hey guys. Looking for a calibrator in Raleigh, NC to work on an LG C9. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## D-Nice

Blipstein said:


> Hey guys. Looking for a calibrator in Raleigh, NC to work on an LG C9. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks


Check your messages.


----------



## davidmsilver

Morphx2 said:


> I figured, I live in a big empty state here in Santa fe  I'll find someone eventually!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Were you ever able to find someone in Santa Fe? I too live in Santa Fe, NM and am looking for someone. Thanks!


----------



## BiggShooter

Looking for a calibrator in the Phoenix AZ area........

I have a 77" Sony OLED A9G and 55" Sony OLED A8G I'm looking to have calibrated.


----------



## D-Nice

BiggShooter said:


> Looking for a calibrator in the Phoenix AZ area........
> 
> I have a 77" Sony OLED A9G and 55" Sony OLED A8G I'm looking to have calibrated.


PM sent.


----------



## BiggShooter

D-Nice said:


> PM sent.


Replied via PM 😁


----------



## macmane

Seeking calibration in the Sacramento Ca area for a lg oled cx 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeaky

*LG OLED 65" needs re-calibration - recommendations in No CA?*

I relocated from So CA to No CA recently and looking for a recommendation in the Sacramento/Roseville area. Anyone in this area have a recommendation or two? 

Thank you!


----------



## Gregg Loewen

www.professionalvideoalliance.com has a listing of calibrators in NO CA.


----------



## mbovaird

*Projector Calibration Help - Sarasota, FL*

Looking for an expert to help with my projector calibration. Location is Sarasota, FL. Thanks.


----------



## Phillip Rhodes

Hello, I am looking for a professional calibrator to do my LG C8 here in SoCal. Inland Empire, Lake Elsinore. Obviously after the whole virus debacle(I have some Auto Immune issues so not looking to take chances). But would love to discuss and line something up. Thank you!


----------



## Milt99

*LG OLED CALMan Calibration Ellensburg Wa*

Actually Thorp Wa, 10 miles east of Ellensburg on I-90.
90 miles on I-90 from Seattle proper.
Local attorney friend of mine.
Knows & accepts the going rates for this.
Will be easy to deal with, i.e., let you alone 
Ready anytime & willing to wait for the real deal.
2019 LG65 C9
Thanks


----------



## Kris Deering

Surprised you didn't reach out to me on this Doug. Shoot him my info and I can work with him on a schedule once things calm down on the COVID front.


----------



## Milt99

Sorry but I thought it would get to you here & if not I was going to contact you directly.
There is real dearth of this service east of the mountains.
I have another friend in Vancouver Wa looking for a CALMan job.
If you go on a weekend I would like to ride along if that's ok.
Doug is ready to go.
I'll send you his contact info directly


----------



## Milt99

Info in your gmail box


----------



## JustinHEMI05

Looking for calibrator in 15010 area for TV in sig. My usual guy passed through but I couldn't make the day work.


----------



## Bronx91777

*Looking for a list of ISF Calibrators in New Jeresy*

Looking for a list of ISF Calibrators in New Jeresy


----------



## jrref

Bronx91777 said:


> Looking for a list of ISF Calibrators in New Jeresy


https://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/professional-calibration-services


----------



## AlbertDiminuco

Looking for Professional Calibrator in the Western New York area. I live in Buffalo, NY and this seems to be a bare market in terms of professional calibrators


----------



## jp0213x

*Looking for a calibrator Boston area*

I am looking for a calibrator for the Boston area I have a ST60 that I would like to have calibrated.


----------



## phips25

I am looking for a calibrator about an hour north of Baltimore MD right over PA line. I have an Epson 5050 UB.


----------



## EMINENT1

Hello! I am looking for someone in the Dallas, Tx area that could profile my I1D3 meter to a Klein or Jeti.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmane

Anyone calibrating....? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Nice

macmane said:


> Anyone calibrating....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Slowly but surely.


----------



## toomnymods

Looking for someone in Dallas, Tx also..
Need two LG C9 tvs done as well as my 7.2.4 dolby atmos surround sound calibrated For my room since im switching to emotiva rc-1 pre/pro


----------



## D-Nice

toomnymods said:


> Looking for someone in Dallas, Tx also..
> Need two LG C9 tvs done as well as my 7.2.4 dolby atmos surround sound calibrated For my room since im switching to emotiva rc-1 pre/pro


I can do your two C9s. However, I’m holding off doing audio calibrations for right now. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

macmane said:


> Anyone calibrating....?


Beginning to in Ontario. Making appointments now starting June - distanced, masked, sanitized, etc.


----------



## Kris Deering

I am doing local work in the Seattle area now. I will be doing a tour in the Colorado/Wyoming/Utah/Oregon/Easter Washington area in mid-July. Will probably do a tour of Western Oregon/North and South California/Arizona in August and then Texas in early Fall (Dallas/San Antonio/Houston/Surrounding areas). Waiting to see how things play out for travel safety and such before flying across country.

Still offering full projector calibrations in house for clients that want to ship their projector here (or directly from their dealer upon purchase). Been doing a lot of these for clients over the past few months with fantastic results, so reach out if this is something you'd be interested in. I can even do this service with Lumagen video processors and DCR lenses!


----------



## sgmsmg

Kris Deering said:


> I am doing local work in the Seattle area now. I will be doing a tour in the Colorado/Wyoming/Utah/Oregon/Easter Washington area in mid-July. Will probably do a tour of Western Oregon/North and South California/Arizona in August and then Texas in early Fall (Dallas/San Antonio/Houston/Surrounding areas). Waiting to see how things play out for travel safety and such before flying across country.
> 
> Still offering full projector calibrations in house for clients that want to ship their projector here (or directly from their dealer upon purchase). Been doing a lot of these for clients over the past few months with fantastic results, so reach out if this is something you'd be interested in. I can even do this service with Lumagen video processors and DCR lenses!


PM Sent for details.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

I'll echo Kris's comment. For all Canadians, as of June 01/20 I've begun calibration work again in Ontario & Quebec. I'm based in the GTA, so I can get to an hour radius of that in good time. Trips further east will be planned as long as there is enough interest. I regularly visit a studio client in Montreal so the 401 corridor is also easily planned.

For those living further away, you're also free to ship me your projector for me to do it in home. I've been doing this for several years for one of my major retailers that ship Canada-wide. PM me for the details!

Happy viewing!


----------



## N0LA

Anyone calibrating in the New Orleans area besides Geek Squad😒


----------



## DroptheRemote

FYI, I'm working up dates for a tour covering Oklahoma, Texas, eastern Colorado, Nebraska, Kansas and Missouri in early to mid-July. 

I hope to have dates posted here in a few days, but feel free to PM or email me (DOUG at CLEARLYRESOLVED dot COM) in the meantime if you have interest.


----------



## D-Nice

N0LA said:


> Anyone calibrating in the New Orleans area besides Geek Squad😒


I’ll be in the area during the month of July. PM me for details.


----------



## dailyjjp

Looking to get 77" c9 calibration in Phoenix AZ. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

dailyjjp said:


> Looking to get 77" c9 calibration in Phoenix AZ.
> Any recommendations?


A "Search This Thread" (top of each page, right end of dark gray bar) would have done it.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-...ocated-please-post-here-144.html#post56628826


----------



## jl001300

Looking for a video/audio calibrator in the Dallas (plano) area.

JVC NX7
Denon 8500 AVR


----------



## loudog2

Anyone near Chicago anytime soon? Unless I give the calman home a try.


----------



## DroptheRemote

*July Tour Dates Added: OK, TX, CO, NE, MO, KS*

*July*

*Oklahoma City/Tulsa, OK area:* Tuesday, July 7

*Houston, TX area: * Wednesday-Friday, July 8-10

*San Antonio, TX area:* Friday-Saturday, July 10-11

*Austin, TX area:* Saturday-Sunday, July 11-12

*Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area: * Monday-Wednesday, July 13-15

*Denver/Colorado Springs/Ft. Collins areas:* Thursday-Saturday, July 16-18

*Lincoln/Omaha, NE areas: * Sunday, July 19

*Kansas City, MO area: * Monday-Tuesday, July 20-21

If you're interested in learning more about my services, or if you wish to inquire about setting up an appointment, you can reach me on 314-226-1705 or eMail me (doug AT clearlyresolved DOT com).


----------



## D6500Ken

loudog2 said:


> Anyone near Chicago anytime soon? Unless I give the calman home a try.


I offer regular service to the Chicago area, typically every 2-3 weeks. 

Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Dodobirdy

I'm in Staten Island, NY. Anyone around to calibrate a LG 77" C9?


----------



## Mr Bob

jl001300 said:


> Looking for a video/audio calibrator in the Dallas (plano) area.
> 
> JVC NX7
> Denon 8500 AVR


DK if he's still doing calibrations, but Steve Martin was the pre-eminent calibrator for that section of Texas back when I was doing scads of work on CRT tech here in CA, both repair and calibration. 

And just a smattering of work in TX, on occasional calibration tours. How do you guys ever get to spend time outdoors there??? I found even your swap meets were indoors. Here in CA it's all out in the open.

Plano was actually his home base at that time. He sent me some info once as a fellow calibrator on the inner workings of one of the major manufacturers, that I used over and over and over again. Similar to the kind of info I shared on many occasions over at the Don't Dump your CRT RPTV! thread.

Always appreciated that, thanks Steve!

See if you can find him, he's excellent and will take good care of you.


----------



## Dr. Niles Crane

Kris Deering said:


> I am doing local work in the Seattle area now. I will be doing a tour in the Colorado/Wyoming/Utah/Oregon/Easter Washington area in mid-July. Will probably do a tour of Western Oregon/North and South California/Arizona in August and then Texas in early Fall (Dallas/San Antonio/Houston/Surrounding areas). Waiting to see how things play out for travel safety and such before flying across country.
> 
> Still offering full projector calibrations in house for clients that want to ship their projector here (or directly from their dealer upon purchase). Been doing a lot of these for clients over the past few months with fantastic results, so reach out if this is something you'd be interested in. I can even do this service with Lumagen video processors and DCR lenses!


PM sent for a Spokane stop.


----------



## rviele

phips25 said:


> I am looking for a calibrator about an hour north of Baltimore MD right over PA line. I have an Epson 5050 UB.


morning- i live in harford county .if you find anyone please send them my way i have a 65" sony that needs a calibration. thanks rjv.


----------



## Francisco Real

Hi anyone doing calibrations in las vegas its for a c9 55 inch thank you in advance!


----------



## Eschalk89

I’m looking for an experienced calibrator on the Kansas City area. I have have LG OLED65E9PUA. I’m also looking for professional calibration for my surround system. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike_WI

*High Impact AV*



Eschalk89 said:


> I’m looking for an experienced calibrator on the Kansas City area. I have have LG OLED65E9PUA. I’m also looking for professional calibration for my surround system.
> 
> Thanks


Check out...

*High Impact AV*
https://www.highimpactav.com/
Sales: [email protected] (402) 517-0271
4861 N Ranch Cir, Blair, NE 68008

He calibrates the JTR HT setup (audio and video) for AXPONA.


----------



## Kris Deering

I'll be in Denver area the week of the 19th of July with follow on stops in Salt Lake area and Eastern Washington. Will likely be doing a West Coast tour sometime in August (Oregon/California/Arizona). Will be hitting the Northeast part of the country in mid to late fall if I'm comfortable by then on a plane for that long. Will also be in Texas in October/November time frame most likely. Reach out via PM or my website if you're looking for calibration work done in these areas!


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Who can calibrate UST (ultra short throw) projectors in San Diego area? Thanks


----------



## Iam74Gibson

*Houston TX cal for NS3000*



Scurly said:


> I have a JVC RS2000 and in need of a calibration hopefully before the 22nd of Feb.
> 
> I am located in NW Houston. Any professional calibrators available and in Houston?


Any Luck on a Houston Calibrator? Been Emailing Jeff Meier but he's happily retired now...

I have a NS3000


Anyone know someone in the area... would rather get a recommendation that just googling.


----------



## Iam74Gibson

*Calibration bulb Time*

So, as I mentioned, was planning on Having Jeff come by to calibrate, but things got delayed, Covid-19 hit, and Jeff retired. So here is a question... my JVC has about 2150 hours on the original bulb. I have a spare I got with the promotion. I was thinking to go ahead and replace the original bulb and keep it around for emergency. If I put a new bulb in, how many hours should I put on it before calibrating?

thanks


----------



## GlenC

Iam74Gibson said:


> So, as I mentioned, was planning on Having Jeff come by to calibrate, but things got delayed, Covid-19 hit, and Jeff retired. So here is a question... my JVC has about 2150 hours on the original bulb. I have a spare I got with the promotion. I was thinking to go ahead and replace the original bulb and keep it around for emergency. If I put a new bulb in, how many hours should I put on it before calibrating?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


100 hours is usually good for a new bulb.

Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G

S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Scurly

Iam74Gibson said:


> Any Luck on a Houston Calibrator? Been Emailing Jeff Meier but he's happily retired now...
> 
> I have a NS3000
> 
> 
> Anyone know someone in the area... would rather get a recommendation that just googling.


I had a time table that has actually “came and went”. Since there was limited response from the calibrators, I elected to pass for now. Maybe one of these days I will look at it again, but honestly the picture is so good out of the box....it may not be worth it. Keep trying, maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## console

*Long Island, NY calibration*

Anyone offering essential ISF calibration services for Long Island, NY area during Covid? JVC NX7 + 85” Sony. Reply or PM please.


----------



## jrref

console said:


> *Long Island, NY calibration*
> 
> Anyone offering essential ISF calibration services for Long Island, NY area during Covid? JVC NX7 + 85” Sony. Reply or PM please.


You can try Kevin Miller. He's working and in LI NY


----------



## Mwsantos88256

jrref said:


> You can try Kevin Miller. He's working and in LI NY


I've been in contact with him to schedule an appointment for my CX. He's been very helpful and seems quite knowledgeable. I cant wait to meet the man in person. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## biglen

Mwsantos88256 said:


> I've been in contact with him to schedule an appointment for my CX. He's been very helpful and seems quite knowledgeable. I cant wait to meet the man in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


He calibrated my Epson 5050. I highly recommend him. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwestley

Kevin Miller is one of the best in the business. He is a founding member of ISF and has the knowledge and equipment to do a great job. He lives on Long Island.


----------



## PSUHammer

Looking for someone local to Pittsburgh who is willing to profile a newer colorimeter I own to an LG C9 OLED. Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## JustinHEMI05

I am also looking for calibrator around or passing through Pittsburgh area for my A9G. I am on ChadB's list next time he's through but I was unfortunately unable to make the timing work the last time.


----------



## Edge321

*Plano, Texas Calibration*

Looking from someone in the DFW area that can help calibrate my JVC NX5.

Thanks


----------



## BrandonFE

Hello All,

New member here. Anyone know someone in the Destin, Pensacola area who can calibrate SDR & HDR on OLED and high end LED? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Mathill6767

Hi new member here, northern Illinois right next to Joliet. Are there any calibrators here still working? LG CX oled.


----------



## spongebob

Anyone in the San Jose area that can profile my i1d3 meter?

thx

bob


----------



## doubleroll

Anyone other than Value Electronics have a calibration service for A9G prior to delivery? I reached out to VE last week via email but no response...I am located in NY. Thanks!


----------



## jrref

I sent you a PM.


----------



## D6500Ken

Mathill6767 said:


> Hi new member here, northern Illinois right next to Joliet. Are there any calibrators here still working? LG CX oled.


PM sent


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## FantaXP7

Hello, 

Anyone service the lower New Hampshire area?

Thanks


----------



## Haz1919

Hello,

I am interested in having two TVs calibrated in New Smyrna Beach, FL (Central Florida, just south of Daytona Beach). One of the televisions is a Sony Trinitron KD-34XBR960 and the second will be either my current tv (TCL 55" 6 series) or possibly a tv recommended by the calibration technician. 

Please let me know if you are interested or if there is someone in my area you would recommend.

Thank you,

~ Jack

By the way, I'm just curious... do you find yourself and your fellow technicians preferring a client who is
(A) Interested in what you are doing, may ask questions and is also wants you to talk him/her through the steps of the calibration...

OR

(B) a completely uninterested client who just says, "TV is over there... let me know when it's done"?... Thanks


----------



## jrref

Haz1919 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in having two TVs calibrated in New Smyrna Beach, FL (Central Florida, just south of Daytona Beach). One of the televisions is a Sony Trinitron KD-34XBR960 and the second will be either my current tv (TCL 55" 6 series) or possibly a tv recommended by the calibration technician.
> 
> Please let me know if you are interested or if there is someone in my area you would recommend.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~ Jack
> 
> By the way, I'm just curious... do you find yourself and your fellow technicians preferring a client who is
> (A) Interested in what you are doing, may ask questions and is also wants you to talk him/her through the steps of the calibration...
> 
> OR
> 
> (B) a completely uninterested client who just says, "TV is over there... let me know when it's done"?... Thanks


Jason Dustal does Florida. You should reach out to him.








Professional TV Calibration Services


Over time we have received a large number of requests to refer professional calibrator services. In order to assist you in finding a professional calibrator, we have compiled this list with business/persons that provide calibration services.




www.rtings.com


----------



## LRS3

I live in New Smyrna Beach, as well. I've used both Gregg Loewen and Chad B to calibrate my TVs. Both do regular Florida tours and both are excellent.


----------



## Haz1919

jrref said:


> Jason Dustal does Florida. You should reach out to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional TV Calibration Services
> 
> 
> Over time we have received a large number of requests to refer professional calibrator services. In order to assist you in finding a professional calibrator, we have compiled this list with business/persons that provide calibration services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rtings.com


Hi jrref,

Jason looks like a great recommendation and the only one, thus far, who lives in Florida. I will definitely reach out to him. Thanks again.

~ Jack


----------



## Haz1919

LRS3 said:


> I live in New Smyrna Beach, as well. I've used both Gregg Loewen and Chad B to calibrate my TVs. Both do regular Florida tours and both are excellent.


Wow...small World, huh? 

I took a quick look at both Gregg's and Chad B's websites and I was very impressed and having a personal recommendation from a NSB neighbor is the icing on the cake. I will need to reach out to both of them and see if or when they have plans to return to Florida. If they were avoiding it like the plague right now, I wouldn't blame them.

Thanks again, LRS3


----------



## jrref

Haz1919 said:


> Wow...small World, huh?
> 
> I took a quick look at both Gregg's and Chad B's websites and I was very impressed and having a personal recommendation from a NSB neighbor is the icing on the cake. I will need to reach out to both of them and see if or when they have plans to return to Florida. If they were avoiding it like the plague right now, I wouldn't blame them.
> 
> Thanks again, LRS3


Jason lives in Florida.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

I was in Florida during early July. My plans are to return in November / December.


----------



## meak81

I am looking for a TV calibrator in Salt Lake City, UT. I have a Vizio pq65-f1 that I would like calibrated, I refuse to use Bestbuy as my experience with them last time I got a Samsung calibrated wasn’t the best..


----------



## David_SG

Hi - looking to have my JVC RS2000 calibrated - located in Northern Virginia - any recommendations?


----------



## Trojan35

San Jose here, looking for someone to calibrate my C8, as well as check the 7.1.4 sound setup to make sure it's optimal (i've done all the math on it, but an expert ear-test would be nice). Please PM me or send recommendations.


----------



## munich85

I am also from San Jose and I am looking for someone to calibrate my new 77CX.


----------



## MrSniper1401

Anyone in Louisiana? Got a CX I'd like calibrated


----------



## Nathan M

Hey all, any recommendations for Austin, TX area?

Looking to get a shiny new CX77 calibrated!


----------



## kcurlsjr

About 90 min. away from Nathan in Austin and also looking for some calibration on a LG CX and Sony 900H. In case anyone is swinging through central Texas.


----------



## Nathan M

Actually have an appointment with HDTVbyChadB.com for mid-October. Looks like he is swinging through the state!


----------



## KGBeastly1990

I am looking to get a 55" LG CX calibrated. I live in the boston, Mass area. 

S.O.S.!!!


----------



## Dev Saini

I am looking for Epson 5050UB caliberated, located East of Cincinnati, OH (30 mins drive from downtown). Thanks!


----------



## Dupras

Looking for an ISF calibrator for North Ontario (Canada)


----------



## beau21

Just placed an order for a 77CX in Kansas City, KS.
Anyone able to recommend someone in the area for calibration?


----------



## oldschool57

Can someone give a recommendation for the Pittsburgh area? I need a calibration on an 85 inch Sony x950h.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Im scheduled for Pittsburgh for the first week of November.


----------



## loki99301

Is there a way to search this thread that I am not noticing? Because I have to be honest at 243 pages and not being able to search it, its nearly useless.


----------



## Evan201

Glad to see a good amount of activity in this thread again.


----------



## uncynical

loki99301 said:


> Is there a way to search this thread that I am not noticing? Because I have to be honest at 243 pages and not being able to search it, its nearly useless.


If you type your search terms in to the search box at the top of the page, a menu will be revealed where you can choose to search _in this discussion_, specifically.


----------



## loki99301

uncynical said:


> If you type your search terms in to the search box at the top of the page, a menu will be revealed where you can choose to search _in this discussion_, specifically.


Ahh, you gotta type to do it I was just looking for the option....thanks


----------



## samuel.c.casilla

Hi All,. Any Calibration Pro's heading to Denver Colorado anytime soon? If not, any recommendations on where to get my meter profiled same area? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Potts22

Any calibrators in Arkansas or the tri-state area(AR,TN,MO)? I’m located in Jonesboro AR.


----------



## moedin

Anyone calibrating panels in southwestern Ontario? I am in Windsor, ON


----------



## evilaviator

Houston, TX area looking for a calibration on a Sony VW715ES.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Looking for calibration for a LG CX around Davenport, IA


----------



## Brandon Jolley

Hello

Is there anyone that does Calibrations on a JVC NX5 projector in the Southern ID area (Pocatello, ID)


----------



## TravisPNW

Looking for calibration for my new 77”CX. I’m located just outside of Seattle in Renton, WA.

Chad B did the cal on my 65” B7 in 2018 but I’m told he won’t be out here anytime soon so posting here.

Thanks!



Kris Deering said:


> I am doing local work in the Seattle area now. I will be doing a tour in the Colorado/Wyoming/Utah/Oregon/Easter Washington area in mid-July. Will probably do a tour of Western Oregon/North and South California/Arizona in August and then Texas in early Fall (Dallas/San Antonio/Houston/Surrounding areas). Waiting to see how things play out for travel safety and such before flying across country.
> 
> Still offering full projector calibrations in house for clients that want to ship their projector here (or directly from their dealer upon purchase). Been doing a lot of these for clients over the past few months with fantastic results, so reach out if this is something you'd be interested in. I can even do this service with Lumagen video processors and DCR lenses!


Hey... just saw this post. Will PM you.


----------



## leojj25

KGBeastly1990 said:


> I am looking to get a 55" LG CX calibrated. I live in the boston, Mass area.
> 
> S.O.S.!!!


You ever get your set calibrated? I am leaning on learning how to do it myself but curious to see who is out there in Mass than can also do it.


----------



## leojj25

FantaXP7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone service the lower New Hampshire area?
> 
> Thanks


You find anyone? I am in Mass and am curious to see who calibrates around here though I am leaning on learning how to do it myself


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Southern Ontario Calibrations:*

I'm currently booking up the last few spaces in the GTA:

Evenings available on:
*- Dec. 16, 17, 18*

Daytime/Evening available on:
*Dec. 23, 29, 30**
*These dates are available for outside of the GTA

PM me for *January* dates as the schedule is being made for *Ottawa - Montreal*


----------



## thx524

Looking for calibration on my LG CX 77
I'm North of Seattle, WA


----------



## rwestley

thx524 said:


> Looking for calibration on my LG CX 77
> I'm North of Seattle, WA


That is easy. Kris Deering lives in the area and is one of the best.





Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States


Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses




www.deepdiveav.com


----------



## CoinFlip

Looking for calibration on my LG CX 77

Located in Central Va if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## FantaXP7

leojj25 said:


> You find anyone? I am in Mass and am curious to see who calibrates around here though I am leaning on learning how to do it myself


Yes, LionAV came and did a great job.


----------



## 619liquid

I have a Sony 85 950H and looking for calibrator in the San Diego,CA area.


----------



## eliocon

Hi guys,

I just got a new Sony 715Es and I'm looking for someone to calibrate it for me. I live in Bloomfield NJ which is in the north east part of the state about 11 miles west of Midtown Manhattan. I have about 75 hours on the lamp so It's still kinda early to get it calibrated but I want to get an idea of who is around and who you guys have worked with. Also should I wait til the 200 hour mark or is 100 hours enough?

Thanks!!!

Elio


----------



## Evan201

619liquid said:


> I have a Sony 85 950H and looking for calibrator in the San Diego,CA area.


I can help you out.


----------



## rsanheim

Anyone serve Wisconsin? Considering getting a professional calibration done for a Sony A9G.


----------



## Evan201

Will be moving from Los Angeles to Nashville TN area around May 1 2021. Feel free to message me if you need a level III certified ISF calibrator in the general region. Will be traveling beyond TN for displays too.


----------



## Mike_WI

rsanheim said:


> Anyone serve Wisconsin? Considering getting a professional calibration done for a Sony A9G.


@desertdome - Mike - out of NE - High Impact AV LLC (he did the audio and video calibrations for JTR at the last two AXPONAs)
@CIR-Engineering - Craig - out of Chicago - Calibration Equipment – CIR Engineering (not sure he checks on AVS much now)
@chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US 
@D6500Ken - Ken Whitcomb - Indianapolis, IN

Could also check @SOWK for references.


----------



## rsanheim

Mike_WI said:


> @desertdome - Mike - out of NE - High Impact AV LLC (he did the audio and video calibrations for JTR at the last two AXPONAs)
> @CIR-Engineering - Craig - out of Chicago - Calibration Equipment – CIR Engineering (not sure he checks on AVS much now)
> @chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US
> @D6500Ken - Ken Whitcomb - Indianapolis, IN
> 
> Could also check @SOWK for references.


Great, thanks for the leads!


----------



## tv4184

Evan201 said:


> Will be moving from Los Angeles to Nashville TN area around May 1 2021. Feel free to message me if you need a level III certified ISF calibrator in the general region. Will be traveling beyond TN for displays too.


gonna pass through tx? Might be out of the way lol

On a different note. Does anyone calibrate crt displays anymore?


----------



## Evan201

tv4184 said:


> gonna pass through tx? Might be out of the way lol
> 
> On a different note. Does anyone calibrate crt displays anymore?


Yea sorry will be traveling along the 40 highway out to TN. Where are you located? I don't do CRT's.


----------



## pseudonym

Anyone in the Connecticut (New Milford) area available to calibrate a Sony VLP-VW1100ES in the next week or so?


----------



## tv4184

Evan201 said:


> Yea sorry will be traveling along the 40 highway out to TN. Where are you located? I don't do CRT's.


Down in Houston. It's cool then. I only have one 4k tv to calibrate if you don't do CRTs. I need to find someone that can do CRTs / PVM though.


----------



## rwestley

tv4184 said:


> Down in Houston. It's cool then. I only have one 4k tv to calibrate if you don't do CRTs. I need to find someone that can do CRTs / PVM though.


If you can wait until March. Chad B does CRT's and will probably do a tour of Texas at that time. I would check with him to be sure. Google Calibration by Chad B.


----------



## TravisPNW

In Seattle metro looking for a calibration for a 77" CX and a 48" CX.

@Chad B did my old 65"... if you ever make it back this way let me know. Your website scheduler said it wasn't in any immediate plans.


----------



## jrref

TravisPNW said:


> In Seattle metro looking for a calibration for a 77" CX and a 48" CX.
> 
> @Chad B did my old 65"... if you ever make it back this way let me know. Your website scheduler said it wasn't in any immediate plans.


Kris Deering: [email protected]


----------



## mylopr

Hi. Is there someone that covers Central Florida? I need to calibrate a Sony 295ES projector. I’ve been using the projector for almost 2 years already but want to have it professionally calibrated if possible.


----------



## Evan201

mylopr said:


> Hi. Is there someone that covers Central Florida? I need to calibrate a Sony 295ES projector. I’ve been using the projector for almost 2 years already but want to have it professionally calibrated if possible.


Possibly Jason Dustal. If not he'll know who. [email protected]


----------



## Dave-T

CoinFlip said:


> Looking for calibration on my LG CX 77
> 
> Located in Central Va if anyone has any recommendations.


 I live in Arlington va. (Northern VA. Outside of DC). I just contacted ChadB to calibrate my cx 77”, I was told April he is going to be out my way. Chad did my E6 4years ago with great results so I am going to use him again, maybe he can do yours in the same road trip he does mine.


----------



## drwho099

In Sacramento area (El Dorado Hills) looking for calibration service on a JVC-790r


----------



## Cal68

Dave-T said:


> I live in Arlington va. (Northern VA. Outside of DC). I just contacted ChadB to calibrate my cx 77”, I was told April he is going to be out my way. Chad did my E6 4years ago with great results so I am going to use him again, maybe he can do yours in the same road trip he does mine.


Thanks for posting the timing of Chad's next visit to the MD/DC/VA area. He was scheduled to calibrate my projector and sound system last spring but COVID-19 put paid to those plans. I'm on his list for this year so it is good to know when we can expect him to be back in this area. I'm looking forward to his trip. He did a great job calibrating my previous E-Shift projector a couple of years ago.

Cal68


----------



## Roy13

Hi I'm new to the forum so not sure if I'm even posting this in the right place but I'm wondering if anybody is able to recommend a person or company in Birmingham UK who is able to calibrate my LG CX65. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hi I'm new to the forum so not sure if I'm even posting this in the right place but I'm wondering if anybody is able to recommend a person or company in Birmingham UK who is able to calibrate my LG CX65. Any help would be appreciated 

www.pva.tv has a listing of some very qualified UK Calibrators.


----------



## Roy13

Gregg Loewen said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum so not sure if I'm even posting this in the right place but I'm wondering if anybody is able to recommend a person or company in Birmingham UK who is able to calibrate my LG CX65. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> www.pva.tv has a listing of some very qualified UK Calibrators.


Ok thank you. I'll checked them out


----------



## K.G.

I am located in Valdosta .GA, I am looking for an ISF calibrator for JVC NX9 Projector.


----------



## rs691919

Hello! I'm looking for a full audio/video calibration of my home theater system in St. Louis. I will hopefully be getting an RS2000 in the next week and I have a Marantz AV8805 with a 13.2 system. I know I'll have to get time on the bulb before calibrating. Jeff Meier did my original setup, but unfortunately has retired. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rwestley

Probably the closest calibrator to you is Chad B from Ohio. I would check with him. He is experienced with the RS200 and with Marantz equipment. It will probably be a few months before he could get to you so you should have no problem putting some time on the bulb.


----------



## qled8k

Posted on other forum as well - Is there any calibrator in AZ that can do SDR and HDR calibration on a Samsung Q900R?


----------



## radchad3

Hi. I am looking to get my JVC RS-620 and audio calibrated in Lincoln NE. I have heard of Mike at High Impact AV. Does anyone have good references for him? I was trying to get ChadB out but he isn't able to come out anytime soon. Thank you for the info!
Chad


----------



## Mike_WI

radchad3 said:


> Hi. I am looking to get my JVC RS-620 and audio calibrated in Lincoln NE. I have heard of Mike at High Impact AV. Does anyone have good references for him? I was trying to get ChadB out but he isn't able to come out anytime soon. Thank you for the info!
> Chad


Yes. He did a great job. As you likely know he setup the audio and video for the last two AXPONA JTR home theater exhibits.
And, obviously he is local for you.


----------



## JDubya007

cfleming007 said:


> I am in the Albany, NY and I am looking to get my new Panasonic TC-P55VT30 calibarted. I am currently running break in slides.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anyone is availible in my location.
> 
> 
> Your reply is appreciated. Thanks Chad


Ever find someone local?


----------



## munich85

Hi @ All,

recently a Lg certified technician replaced the mainboard of my 77CX and forgot to copy the White Balance data and the UTT time from my old mainboard and now no one feels responsible to get this fixed.

As the White Balance is not correct anymore and I do not have the knowledge or the instruments I need to calibrate it again, I wanted to check if there is someone in the Bay Area (San Jose) who could do that White Balance calibration in the Service Menu.


----------



## alettiere

qled8k said:


> Posted on other forum as well - Is there any calibrator in AZ that can do SDR and HDR calibration on a Samsung Q900R?


I'm in AZ as well. I would suggest contacting Kris Deering at:






Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States


Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses




www.deepdiveav.com





He was planning an AZ trip but delayed it due to COVID. I'm on his list for a video and audio calibration whenever he has his trip figured out. Not sure when that will be the last time I talked to him. D-Nice travels as well - but I was out of town during his last stop in Phoenix.

The renowned Chad B was actually going to come to AZ in February (which never happens) - but that was canceled because they didn't have enough people. You could always reach out and see. Perhaps additional interested parties might help change his mind.

I don't think we have anyone based locally though. At least not anymore - which sucks.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

i service AZ too. I will be there next Feb 9-11. I currently have 1 opening remaining.


----------



## Ax130black

55" LG CX
Looking for a calibrator in SF / Bay Area


----------



## Venomdavid

Looking for someone in the Lexington SC area


----------



## steve bleyen

Are there any ISF calibrators that are in or travel to the Madison, WI area. I have a Samsung Q70R 65" and I've been unable to find any around here as it seems the ones that used to do it are all gone. 

Thanks


----------



## Rolls-Royce

You may want to search here:








ISF Calibrators, where are you located? Please post here!


ISF Calibrators post your services HERE: at a minimum, please post : Your name(AVS name)-------- Area covered-------- Certification, Services, etc. Here is the ISF Link here is the Custom Installers Link Please: only ISF Calibrators post here- Thanks First Listing: My name is...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## jsells

Looking for calibrator in Frederick MD area; Epson 6050UB.


----------



## rwestley

jsells said:


> Looking for calibrator in Frederick MD area; Epson 6050UB.


It looks like Chad B will be in MD in April.


----------



## AVsfMike

Looking for a pro calibrator in the Bucks County, PA area who has expertise with JVC NX series projectors specifically. Like others, retired Jeff Meier calibrated my previous systems through the years so I’m looking for a new expert.


----------



## rwestley

AVsfMike said:


> Looking for a pro calibrator in the Bucks County, PA area who has expertise with JVC NX series projectors specifically. Like others, retired Jeff Meier calibrated my previous systems through the years so I’m looking for a new expert.


You might want to try Chad B. his website lists that he is coming to NY in May. It might be possible for him to stop on the way to his N.Y. and New England road trip. He comes from Ohio.


----------



## AVsfMike

rwestley said:


> You might want to try Chad B. his website lists that he is coming to NY in May. It might be possible for him to stop on the way to his N.Y. and New England road trip. He comes from Ohio.


Thanks for the heads up on this. I’m used to trying to match up on Jeff M’s trips in the past!


----------



## rwestley

AVsfMike said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I’m used to trying to match up on Jeff M’s trips in the past!


If you had a specific person in mind why did you ask for a recommendation. Chad B and Kris Deering have the most experience with JVC's and they can also do sound.


----------



## Shives

My title has disappeared due to post movement. 
Title: Western ma, looking/considering calibration service. 
As the title states, looking for a TV to be color calibrated. I have
LG 65 with at least 200 HR
Sony PS5
Fire Cube 
Cable box 

All items direct to TV
ARC to Sony HT NT5 

I don’t know what you need to know, but considering buying a X-rite Pro with Calman home. Still, that’s 400 plus. And I’m not expert. (Seeing the C6 seems to be the same as X-rite lol) 

Sorry if wrong place, but figure I would give this a shot.


----------



## teachsac

Ax130black said:


> 55" LG CX
> Looking for a calibrator in SF / Bay Area


Call Robert Busch at Busch Home TRheater

S~


----------



## outlikealight

Looking for calibration of video and sound. JVC and Anthem, Sioux Falls, SD.


----------



## Shives

In a forum lost with 4900 other posts. Sweet. Technically I’m looking for help.


----------



## 1080P Input

Joliet Illinois 75” Samsung q70r calibration service


----------



## Ax130black

teachsac said:


> Call Robert Busch at Busch Home TRheater
> 
> S~


Thank you.


----------



## svusa

Hi,

I'm looking to get Epson 5050 UB and SVS Ultra HT calibrated in a near future to complete my DIY home theater project. Any suggestions for someone who is local to New Jersery?

Cheers


----------



## rwestley

svusa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to get Epson 5050 UB and SVS Ultra HT calibrated in a near future to complete my DIY home theater project. Any suggestions for someone who is local to New Jersery?
> 
> Cheers


Ken Miller from Long Island who actually does work for Epson and calibrates their units for the CEDIA show or Chad B when he comes to N.Y. area in May.









Services


Visit the post for more.




isftv.com







http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/


----------



## Bass Face

Any Calibrators for Audio and Video in NJ? Have a notice out to Chad B but just curious if there is anyone in NJ specifically?


----------



## rwestley

Bass Face said:


> Any Calibrators for Audio and Video in NJ? Have a notice out to Chad B but just curious if there is anyone in NJ specifically?


According to his Website Chad B is coming to your area in May. He does both Audio & Video and is one of the best.
Kevin Miller is also great and is from Long Island. Not sure if he also does audio.


----------



## RaggedEdge

rwestley said:


> According to his Website Chad B is coming to your area in May. He does both Audio & Video and is one of the best.
> Kevin Miller is also great and is from Long Island. Not sure if he also does audio.


Chad B did my TV and Audio this past week. Highly recommended!


----------



## TWD

RaggedEdge said:


> Chad B did my TV and Audio this past week. Highly recommended!


Chad did my C8 last week. Super job. He has been doing my TVs since 2012. Top notch and a super nice guy.


----------



## ToysForThots

Anyone in the San Francisco area? I have a CX.


----------



## seaners

Looking to get a JVC NX5 calibrated. I am located in Milwaukee. Thank you!


----------



## jwc1969

seaners said:


> Looking to get a JVC NX5 calibrated. I am located in Milwaukee. Thank you!


Whereabouts in Milwaukee?


----------



## PerpetuaIMotion

Hi all,

I am located in Cedar Rapids, Iowa and would like to have someone calibrate my new theater setup. Sony 950h is the setup. Previously, Doug with clearlyresolved did my calibration many years ago on my plasma and he did a phenomenal job but not sure if hes still traveling. Would love to hear from you Doug if you are still active here! 

Anyone have any recommendations or know of anyone in my area in the coming months to do a TV and sound calibration? 

Many thanks,
Sean


----------



## seaners

jwc1969 said:


> Whereabouts in Milwaukee?


I'm actually located in Pewaukee, WI 20 mins west of Milwaukee.


----------



## Mike_WI

seaners said:


> I'm actually located in Pewaukee, WI 20 mins west of Milwaukee.





seaners said:


> Looking to get a JVC NX5 calibrated. I am located in Milwaukee. Thank you!


For a non-[expensive meter]geared eyeball tweaking - @SOWK - is nearby. Not sure if he is interested or has set up anything to charge people.
Otherwise:
@desertdome - Mike - out of NE - High Impact AV LLC (he did the audio and video calibrations for JTR at the last two AXPONAs)
@CIR-Engineering - Craig - out of Chicago - Calibration Equipment – CIR Engineering (not sure he checks on AVS much now)
@chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US
@D6500Ken - Ken Whitcomb - Indianapolis, IN

Could also check @SOWK for references.


----------



## seaners

Mike_WI said:


> For a non-[expensive meter]geared eyeball tweaking - @SOWK - is nearby. Not sure if he is interested or has set up anything to charge people.
> Otherwise:
> @desertdome - Mike - out of NE - High Impact AV LLC (he did the audio and video calibrations for JTR at the last two AXPONAs)
> @CIR-Engineering - Craig - out of Chicago - Calibration Equipment – CIR Engineering (not sure he checks on AVS much now)
> @chadb - HDTVbyChadB.com - Ohio but "tours" the US
> @D6500Ken - Ken Whitcomb - Indianapolis, IN
> 
> Could also check @SOWK for references.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## jwc1969

seaners said:


> Thanks for the information!


Happy to help you if you still need the calibration. Just did an NX5 a couple weeks ago. Check out my site (www.empiricalav.com) and please fill out the contact info. Thanks!


----------



## mrvideo

Unfortunately that page is a hap-hazard list. It is not consolidated. Not easy to find anything.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

You can do a search in that thread, or try the ISF website.


----------



## teachsac

ToysForThots said:


> Anyone in the San Francisco area? I have a CX.


Check with Robert Busch at Busch Home Theater


----------



## smeg36

I just got a Epson 4000 projector, and am testing the water to get it calibrated in Miami Gardens, FL. I've put 18 hours on it in the last two days, so it should be ready soon. I'm thinking of sometime in the next month. Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

hi Smeg. I will be in Atlanta, Huntsville, Pensacola, Tallahassee, Tampa, Jacksonville, Orlando and Miami at the end of the month, I would be happy to assist you. Please PM me if interested.
Gregg


----------



## cuzzin

I've had my Sony A8H since November. Currently rocking with D-Nice's settings, but I'm thinking it might be time to get a professional calibration. Anyone have any recommendations for the Houston area?


----------



## madrushian

Are any ISF calibratos going to be in the saint Louis MO area any time soon


----------



## madrushian

I’m looking to get my 65 inch Highsense H9G calibrated


----------



## chrisfsk

I want to calibrate my Sony XBR85Z9G TV in Los Angeles area, thanks !!!


----------



## Crtalex

I would be very grateful if some CRT expert would help me in solving one tricky question (about calibration/G2 voltage).
Nobody does CRT in my area anymore, unfortunately.
PM me please, thanks.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Crtalex said:


> I would be very grateful if some CRT expert would help me in solving one tricky question (about calibration/G2 voltage).


What's your question? I can't seem to PM you. PM me.


----------



## Crtalex

Michael Osadciw said:


> What's your question? I can't seem to PM you. PM me.


Thanks, PM sent!



I'm trying to solve a little puzzle with CRT monitor (not TV) and its calibration via hardware device I'm renting for a few weeks already now (I'm a bit in a hurry, nobody had time to reply to me just yet).
So if anyone who have lots of CRT experience and willing to help please PM me I'm checking this forum every 12 hours.


----------



## Mitchmrm

Tv calibrators in the Midwest/Iowa. Needing a cx calibration. Thank you!


----------



## Eddiewpb561

Looking for calibrators in palm beach county, south Florida for a 77 c1 oled. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Eddiewpb561 said:


> Looking for calibrators in palm beach county, south Florida for a 77 c1 oled. Thanks!


You can contact Jason Dustal at AV Pro. I'll send him a message to contact you.


----------



## cschupman

Anyone based in or can travel to Spokane, WA? Looking to get a 77in LG C1 calibrated. Thanks!


----------



## Arun Mishra

Looking for Audio and Video calibrators Northern Virginia (DC Metro Area)


----------



## kaptainkev

Any video calibrators in the Bowling Green KY area?


----------



## elmayimbe_21

I'm looking for calibrators in the Long Beach, CA area to calibrate a 65 inch Sony 950H. 
Thank you 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego94

hello, everyone currently trying to calibrate my lg c1 for the hdr game, I have a problem with the luminance curve where there is a 70 and 80 drift ditto for the RGB curve, I have already done them 3 times.

I use calman home lg, and the x-rite display pro oem rev-b02 probe (2000 nits)

how to remove this bug, possibiliter to calibrate that the scale of gray?


----------



## teachsac

Diego94 said:


> hello, everyone currently trying to calibrate my lg c1 for the hdr game, I have a problem with the luminance curve where there is a 70 and 80 drift ditto for the RGB curve, I have already done them 3 times.
> 
> I use calman home lg, and the x-rite display pro oem rev-b02 probe (2000 nits)
> 
> how to remove this bug, possibiliter to calibrate that the scale of gray?


Wrong thread. Post in the cal for lg thread.


----------



## Diego94

teachsac said:


> Wrong thread. Post in the cal for lg thread.


sorry


----------



## mountainmystic1

Looking to get my Sony A80J calibrated. Allentown, PA. Have not found any good search results. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hogsdill

Potts22 said:


> Any calibrators in Arkansas or the tri-state area(AR,TN,MO)? I’m located in Jonesboro AR.


I'm looking for one in Arkansas as well. Any calibrators out there?


----------



## Davenlr

hogsdill said:


> I'm looking for one in Arkansas as well. Any calibrators out there?


Let me know if anyone answers. Im in North Little Rock, and could use an Autocal for Bravia on an X950H. Was going to buy the stuff to do it myself, but $500 is a tad steep for the equipment plus another $1000+ for a 4K pattern generator is way out of my league.


----------



## Evan201

kaptainkev said:


> Any video calibrators in the Bowling Green KY area?


I'm living in Mount Juliet TN and would travel to you no problem. Send me DM.


----------



## Evan201

hogsdill said:


> I'm looking for one in Arkansas as well. Any calibrators out there?


Hey DM me. I'm located in Mount Juliet TN and might be able to make it to you possibly.


----------



## Evan201

Davenlr said:


> Let me know if anyone answers. Im in North Little Rock, and could use an Autocal for Bravia on an X950H. Was going to buy the stuff to do it myself, but $500 is a tad steep for the equipment plus another $1000+ for a 4K pattern generator is way out of my league.


Hey if you and the other fellow want to book at similar times I may be able to come from Mount Juliet TN and do both in the same time frame.


----------



## wattmj

FantaXP7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone service the lower New Hampshire area?
> 
> Thanks


Who'd you end up going with? I'm equidistant to Rte 3 and 93, and wondering if there is actually anyone remotely local, or should just book Chad on his next regional tour. (I also ended up picking up my own calibration gear but also would like a pro if feasible.)


----------



## rwestley

wattmj said:


> Who'd you end up going with? I'm equidistant to Rte 3 and 93, and wondering if there is actually anyone remotely local, or should just book Chad on his next regional tour. (I also ended up picking up my own calibration gear but also would like a pro if feasible.)


Book Chad on his next tour. I think he will be in your area in July. He has the experience and top equipment to do the job right. Chad also does Audio calibration if you are interested.
Totally forgot about Gregg Loewen. who lives in your area. The best choice for you since he can come soon.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

wattmj said:


> Who'd you end up going with? I'm equidistant to Rte 3 and 93, and wondering if there is actually anyone remotely local, or should just book Chad on his next regional tour. (I also ended up picking up my own calibration gear but also would like a pro if feasible.)


hi
I would love to assist you, I am based out of Maine but service all of New England at least monthly. I am a past ISF instructor, created the THX Calibration Program and founded the Professional Video Alliance. Please send me a PM if you would like your HT at 100% performance.

I service the I-95 corridor, Bangor to Richmond VA, and all points in between, every 3-8 weeks.

Gregg


----------



## Johnathonm

Gregg Loewen said:


> hi
> I would love to assist you, I am based out of Maine but service all of New England at least monthly. I am a past ISF instructor, created the THX Calibration Program and founded the Professional Video Alliance. Please send me a PM if you would like your HT at 100% performance.
> 
> Gregg


Hi Greg,

I sent over a message via your site.
Thanks.

j


----------



## DaveD65

Anyone out there that does projector calibration in the Richmond, VA area? I currently have a Sony VPL-VW295ES that needs some additional love.


----------



## elmayimbe_21

Anyone in the city of Long Beach CA or near there that has experience calibrating a Sony 950H? 
Thank you

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## archer75

Any calibrators working out of the Portland, OR metro area? I'm about 20 miles outside the city. Looking to get my 77" Sony a80j calibrated some time this year.


----------



## motts84

Also looking for an OLED (77" G1) Calibration in the Portland area


----------



## Mike_WI

archer75 said:


> Any calibrators working out of the Portland, OR metro area? I'm about 20 miles outside the city. Looking to get my 77" Sony a80j calibrated some time this year.


He isn't a "calibrator" by Jim Petersen (@jrp) and Lumagen are in Beaverton, OR.
I was there on Sunday. He may have a local connection for you.


----------



## Monero

I have a vizio pqx 75" 2021 TV I'm looking to get calibrated. I'm in the SW Missouri area.


----------



## mrjayd

Picking up a new 77” LG C1 OLED. I want to get it professionally calibrated after break-in. I am in the Nashville area. Any suggestions on calibrators out here?


----------



## Evan201

mrjayd said:


> Picking up a new 77” LG C1 OLED. I want to get it professionally calibrated after break-in. I am in the Nashville area. Any suggestions on calibrators out here?


Hey I'm ISF certified and can help you out in Nashville. Just moved from Los Angeles to Mount Juliet TN recently. Will DM you.


----------



## Bmcpherson

Looking for a calibrator for my LG OLED in Los Angeles/Pasadena. My normal calibrator is the (very excellent) David Abrams but he seems too busy to help me. Want to have back up in case he can't do it. Ideas?


----------



## Imprtracr1

Any Calibrators in Virginia? Specifically looking for a contact to eventually do work in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Evan201

Just a heads up for anyone in the Arkansas area. I have two appointments booked for Wednesday 7/28 if you'd like a calibration on the 27th. or 29th let me know. I'm coming from the Nashville area. DM me if interested.


----------



## clnconcpts

I live in 78132 near San Antonio, TX and I'll be wanting a Sony a80j done


----------



## toddramsey77

Knoxville, TN area
Sony XBR-77A9G


----------



## Evan201

toddramsey77 said:


> Knoxville, TN area
> Sony XBR-77A9G


DM’d.


----------



## b_scott

Looking to get my Epson 5040UB calibrated for SDR and HDR in Des Plaines (Chicago burb) if anyone has availability - July is better.


----------



## Grip77

Anyone in Sweden (Gothenburg preferably) who could assist in meter profiling my i1dpro? I would of course pay for it.


----------



## solo

looking for a calibrator in the philadelphia suburbs. sony vpl vw695es
please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## rwestley

solo said:


> looking for a calibrator in the philadelphia suburbs. sony vpl vw695es
> please contact me at [email protected]


You might. want to contact Chad B. He makes tours out of Ohio and possibly stop on his next trip to the area later this summer. He is one of the best. 



http://www.hdtvbychad


----------



## duhdonutman

In need of calibration for celebration in
Holly springs, NC
Sony XBR-77A9G


----------



## D-Nice

duhdonutman said:


> In need of calibration for celebration in
> Holly springs, NC
> Sony XBR-77A9G


PM sent


----------



## elmayimbe_21

Need a calibrator for a Sony 950H in Long Beach CA . 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Nice

elmayimbe_21 said:


> Need a calibrator for a Sony 950H in Long Beach CA .
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Just got my A80J OLED 77"

Would do the Cal myself but just don't have the true skillset. 

Located in Mission Viejo, CA 92691

(Also have a Samsung 27" QLED for my computer I'd like cal'd as well if it isn't much more expensive.)


----------



## D-Nice

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Just got my A80J OLED 77"
> 
> Would do the Cal myself but just don't have the true skillset.
> 
> Located in Mission Viejo, CA 92691
> 
> (Also have a Samsung 27" QLED for my computer I'd like cal'd as well if it isn't much more expensive.)


PM sent.


----------



## abdep

Looking for calibration of LG C1 arriving Friday (6/25) in the Beacon/Wappingers Falls area of NY (east of Newburgh across the Hudson//1.5 hrs north of NYC) — many thanks!
-Jason


----------



## jsino2k

Monitorman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am Kevin Miller and my company is ISFTV. My contact information is listed below:
> 
> 
> Kevin Miller
> 
> ISFTV
> 
> Phone: 718-274-0236
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Web Site: www.ISFTV.COM
> 
> Founding Imaging Science Foundation Member since 1994
> 
> Industry Consultant ~ ISF Instructor
> 
> Contributing Editor to CNET.COM & The Perfect Vision
> 
> 
> I have been calibrating in the New York Tri-State area since February 1994 when the ISF was first formed. I have been a co-instructor of the ISF seminars for the last five years.
> 
> 
> I have extensive experience with all display types and all makes and models of HDTVs. I am also a consultant to some of the major TV manufacturers including Samsung, Sharp, Runco International and others. My equipment arsenal is state-of-the-art and includes the following:
> 
> *Equipment Used:* We are constantly upgrading our arsenal of test equipment, which includes:
> 
> *New Gear:* The Minolta CS-200 is designed to measure luminance, chromaticity, gamma and contrast of light emitting products, such as large flat panel and plasma displays, compact LCD's and OLED's, outdoor screens, high pressure lamps and instrument panels. In short, it can accurately read any type of display device. The CS-200 has 40 high accuracy sensors to calculate spectral response where as most color analyzers have only 3; 3 selectable measuring angles, and measurement speed as low as 0.5 seconds. The CS200 was tested against several Photo Research PR650 Spectraradiometers by Joe Kane of JKP and found to be just as accurate, and perhaps more accurate than the PR650 below 1.5 Footlamberts.
> 
> 
> Sencore Color Pro 5000: This laptop software based meter has been developed mainly for the new fixed pixel displays like DLP, Plasma, and new forms of LCD like LCOS, because fixed pixel displays often have much different color space and gamma than traditional CRT based displays. This means old fashioned tri-stimulous meters like our trusty old Philips won't do the job as accurately as desired.
> 
> 
> The Sencore 5000 has been compared to the industry standard calibration device, the Photo Research PR 650 Spectraradiometer on several occassions with many different types of displays, and has been proven to be as accurate if not more so than the Photo Research.
> 
> *Sencore VP403 HDTV/SDTV signal generator* with DVI Output and ATSC RF Output. The VP403 is the industry standard signal generator primarily because of its ATSC RF out, which allows us to go into an off-air or Satellite HDTV receiver's antenna input, and keep the set-top box in the signal flow making for much more accurate HDTV source calibrations.
> 
> 
> Sencore CP5000 Color Analyzer
> 
> 
> Philips Color Analyzer
> 
> 
> Sencore CP288 Color Analyzer
> 
> 
> The Visual Standard Optical Comparator
> 
> 
> Accupel HDTV (720p, 1080i) HDTV signal generator
> 
> 
> Sencore VP403 (480i/p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p NTSC and PAL) signal generator


Do you travel to the boston area?


----------



## rwestley

Kevin is great if you live in the area he serves which includes N.Y and N.J. I think he is doing more consulting than calibration now but I could be wrong. Chad B tours the North East and South and central parts of the country. He also does sound calibration. , D-Nice, Kris Dearing and Gregg Loewen are also great depending on where you live. Kris is from Washington and often services the west coast.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Happy to assist you in New England. I regularly service (monthly) the east coast / I95 corridor, from Bangor to DC / Virginia Beach, including Hartford.


----------



## D6500Ken

solo said:


> looking for a calibrator in the philadelphia suburbs. sony vpl vw695es
> please contact me at [email protected]


Email sent.

Ken Whitcomb


----------



## dfchang

XR83A90J in Rancho Cucamonga, CA. Thanks!


----------



## cgm55082

Looking for a certified calibrator for my XBR-X75-940E in San Luis Obispo Ca.


----------



## -Axle-

Hi, I'm starting to look for a calibrator in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA, Pickering). Please get in touch if you're looking for a customer. Have a new 77C1 looking to get calibrated. Thanks.

_Edit: Also appreciate any recommendation from people if they have anyone they would like to refer._


----------



## Michael Osadciw

-Axle- said:


> Hi, I'm starting to look for a calibrator in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA, Pickering). Please get in touch if you're looking for a customer. Have a new 77C1 looking to get calibrated. Thanks.


Hi Axle - PM Sent.


----------



## -Axle-

Michael Osadciw said:


> Hi Axle - PM Sent.


Thanks Michael, PM replied. Cheers.


----------



## Rick Sohns-SightSoundTeck

Richard Sohns- S.S. Teck, ISF certified, Control4,Savant. Over 20 years with high end design install and calibration/repair W/Magnolia HiFi. 

[email protected]

Colorado Springs, and surrounding area.


----------



## D6500Ken

FYI, I have one appointment available this weekend (7/23-7/25) in the DC area.

Ken Whitcomb
D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## cristian_ro

Looking for a ISF calibrator near Austin TX / Georgetown area. Thank you


----------



## MrFlooD

Any calibrators in Ontario, Canada willing to rent out a X-Rite i1 Display Pro/Pro Plus?


----------



## toadayoda1

D6500Ken said:


> FYI, I have one appointment available this weekend (7/23-7/25) in the DC area.
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> D6500Ken(at)gmail(dot)com


I sent you an email


----------



## LIPLASMA

Looking for an ISF calibrator in Long Island, NY for JVC NX7.


----------



## jrref

LIPLASMA said:


> Looking for an ISF calibrator in Long Island, NY for JVC NX7.


Kevin Miller


----------



## BaBoBoi7

Hello, I purchased an LG CX (48”) relatively recently and was hoping to get it calibrated. Are there any professionals located in or near Rochester, NY?


----------



## elmayimbe_21

What are the going prices to get a Sony 65 inch calibrate? I'm new to this. 
Thanks 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalogDarling

Hi, looking to have an 83” LG C1 calibrated in central Los Angeles.


----------



## D-Nice

AnalogDarling said:


> Hi, looking to have an 83” LG C1 calibrated in central Los Angeles.


PM sent


----------



## dgfla

Looking for calibrator for 83A90J in South Florida for late August or September time frame.
Have already heard from a few of the legends, but these were out to Nov, Dec time frame.
thanks


----------



## MJVega

Hello. l
Looking to have a LG C1 non-Evo calibrated in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## Mattl0

Recherche un calibrateur près de Montréal, Québec, Oled c1 55.

Looking for a calibrator , near Montreal Qc , oled c1 55.


----------



## elmayimbe_21

Is it worth getting my Sony 65 inch 950h calibrated? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregg Loewen

elmayimbe_21 said:


> Is it worth getting my Sony 65 inch 950h calibrated? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


totally a subjective question.
I equate calibration, based on 2000 hours annually, to be about 25 cents an hour for optimized video enjoyment


----------



## beau21

Looking for a calibration in the Kansas City area for my 77CX. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmayimbe_21

Gregg Loewen said:


> totally a subjective question.
> I equate calibration, based on 2000 hours annually, to be about 25 cents an hour for optimized video enjoyment


Meaning ?

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenC

elmayimbe_21 said:


> Meaning ?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


A $500 calibration amortized over 2000 hours of viewing enjoyment is $0.25/hour. 

Most people who buy the quality TVs will see the difference, but its "subjective" as to the value to you.

Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G

S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## rdgrimes

Looking for someone to do a calibration in Albuquerque in the near future.


----------



## safetravels

Hi, I'm hoping to get a 77" LG CX calibrated in central Philadelphia some time in the next few months, is anybody around?


----------



## elmayimbe_21

GlenC said:


> A $500 calibration amortized over 2000 hours of viewing enjoyment is $0.25/hour.
> 
> Most people who buy the quality TVs will see the difference, but its "subjective" as to the value to you.
> 
> Glen Carter : Home Theater Calibration : CalMan, Minolta CS-1000, Klein K10, Spyder5, Murideo SIX-G
> 
> S9+ using Tapatalk


Got it. Thank you 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Nice

safetravels said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to get a 77" LG CX calibrated in central Philadelphia some time in the next few months, is anybody around?


PM sent


----------



## thammons

Gregg Loewen said:


> hi Smeg. I will be in Atlanta, Huntsville, Pensacola, Tallahassee, Tampa, Jacksonville, Orlando and Miami at the end of the month, I would be happy to assist you. Please PM me if interested.
> Gregg


do you ever make it to Austin TX. I have 3-4 people here who need calibration.


----------



## todd1010

Jacksonville Florida looking to have my 77” A80J calibrated once it’s got some hours on it.


----------



## kenmac42

Houston TX area looking for a professional calibration for my 77” CX, having trouble finding anyone available in my area . If anyone can help I really appreciate it !


----------



## rwestley

kenmac42 said:


> Houston TX area looking for a professional calibration for my 77” CX, having trouble finding anyone available in my area . If anyone can help I really appreciate it !


 You might want to get on Chad B's tour list. He is coming to Texas in October. 


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/


Not sure if he is fully booked but it is worth a try.


----------



## kenmac42

rwestley said:


> You might want to get on Chad B's tour list. He is coming to Texas in October.
> 
> 
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/
> 
> 
> Not sure if he is fully booked but it is worth a try.


Thanks so much , will do !


----------



## vincent dima

Hi can anybody help me know if the tv calibrator I hired did a good job on this tv or if there is room for improvement and maybe I should call him back. If so what should I tell him? 

The tv is qn900a 85 inch.

I ask because I seen some one online who calibrated the same tv and there lines in the rgb was straight on 100. So I am not sure if there is any range I should expect it to be at etc. I have had tvs calibrated previously by the same person and I felt they looked much better. I feel the tv is dark. 

Any feed back will be awesome. Thanks in advance

I have posted this in a few places.


----------



## LeKnobber

Looking for a calibrator in San Jose, CA for a Sony A90j 83”. PM me.


----------



## Mattl0

Mattl0 said:


> Recherche un calibrateur près de Montréal, Québec, Oled c1 55.
> 
> Looking for a calibrator , near Montreal Qc , oled c1 55.


Up


----------



## Adamd

I’m looking to get my 83a90j calibrated but I’m having a hard time finding someone good to do it. Does anyone know a good calibrator in the lower man land area? I have some
Black crush especially in Dolby vision that I’m trying to get sorted out. 

thanks


----------



## Pro-X

Looking for an ISF calibrator in South Florida for JVC NX7


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Deleted


----------



## todd1010

todd1010 said:


> Jacksonville Florida looking to have my 77” A80J calibrated once it’s got some hours on it.



Still looking a for a calibrator.


----------



## rwestley

todd1010 said:


> Still looking a for a calibrator.


If you can wait until Nov Chad B does tours to Florida. Not sure if he is already booked up but it is worth a try.


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/


----------



## Cal68

rwestley said:


> If you can wait until Nov Chad B does tours to Florida. Not sure if he is already booked up but it is worth a try.
> 
> 
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/


Chad has calibrated my home theater twice (I replaced my projector and pre-pro between the two visits so a full A/V recalibration was needed) and I can attest to the fact that he is fantastic. I waited about 6 months for him to resume his tours after the pandemic started because I was so keen to use his talents again. I highly recommend Chad.

Cal68


----------



## NoMeTsChris

Looking for a calibrator for my 65” LG C1 for Houston Texas Area.


----------



## rwestley

NoMeTsChris said:


> Looking for a calibrator for my 65” LG C1 for Houston Texas Area.


Chad B is touring Texas in Oct. Not sure if he is all booked up but worth a try.


----------



## JCAlonzo

Hi. Looking for a calibrator for an 83a90j in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## bhalen

I've got a couple of old Sony Trinitron WEGA CRTs that I'm trying to hook up to my old game consoles & such. They both need image calibration and I'd rather have someone who knows what they're doing take care of it. (One of them belonged to a family member who is deceased, so I really don't want to risk damaging it.) 

I'm located in Houston, TX.


----------



## noah katz

So is there another way to find calibrators in one's area other than to ask in a post or look through 250 pages of this 16 yr old thread?


----------



## mikero

Probably it's slight off topic in this forum/topic - but looks like it's only place  - I need to calibrate my audio setup. Both for stereo and multichannel - Los Angeles area.


----------



## thatjustinclark

Recently purchased a new 85" tcl 7 series and am looking to having the display and surround sound calibrated. We watch a ton of movies and sports and I want to get this dialed in. Any suggestions on folks in this area or are willing to come from say orlando that is close by?


----------



## 12voltb

vincent dima said:


> Hi can anybody help me know if the tv calibrator I hired did a good job on this tv or if there is room for improvement and maybe I should call him back. If so what should I tell him?
> 
> The tv is qn900a 85 inch.
> 
> I ask because I seen some one online who calibrated the same tv and there lines in the rgb was straight on 100. So I am not sure if there is any range I should expect it to be at etc. I have had tvs calibrated previously by the same person and I felt they looked much better. I feel the tv is dark.
> 
> Any feed back will be awesome. Thanks in advance
> 
> I have posted this in a few places.


I know for one that there is no consumer tv that can hit Rec2020 for HDR so for calibrating with what you got for what your calibrator did on the HDR side is probably all the tv can do. For the SDR rec709 mode looks like he corrected everything very well. For the videos you watched of your same tv being calibrated there is a lot to take into account, for what tools they used, color meters so forth. You could have minor panel issues that could make a very small number be off but not in a bad way, just no matter how much adjusting you do it may never fall into its spot. I'd rest on job well done for what you had doone for your tv. The graphics don't look bad to me on SDR, Like i said the graphics for HDR though little rougher but that is because the tv just can't hit what it i needs too. Hope this info helps you. I only watch content in SDR myself know my tv is calibrated for that. So you could only watch sdr content and I know I know everyone is all about HDR but if a tv can't hit the standards to be accurate then why watch something not accurate is my thought on it. Take care.


----------



## Dave Harper

12voltb said:


> I know for one that there is no consumer tv that can hit Rec2020 for HDR so for calibrating with what you got for what your calibrator did on the HDR side is probably all the tv can do.


Not sure if you’re counting USTs, but those are marketed as consumer TVs and the Samsung LSP9T triple laser UST projector does 100%+ of BT2020.


----------



## signmastr

I'm lookig for ISF calibration for my QN90A in Fallbrook, CA 92028


----------



## Michael Osadciw

noah katz said:


> So is there another way to find calibrators in one's area other than to ask in a post or look through 250 pages of this 16 yr old thread?


It's best to just post a calibration request in this thread, despite the age of it. Professional Calibrators who are still actively providing services still subscribes or view this thread.

Post a request for a calibrator listing Province/State and City/Town and one (or a few) may reach out to you from here.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Mattl0 said:


> Up


Hi Matt, I'll be arranging a trip to the Ottawa/Montreal area likely in late November/early Decemeber. PM sent.


----------



## noah katz

Looking for calibrator for JVC X570R in Mountain View, CA.

I have no light control so it has to be done at night; I have a spare bedroom to stay the night if that helps.


----------



## growl21

Looking for a calibrator for my LG C1 65" near Green Bay, WI


----------



## Fawaz Amjad

Q of BanditZ said:


> , means


----------



## Fawaz Amjad

Looking for TV calibrators in Herndon, Virginia. I have LG C1 55inch. Someone who could set up an earlier appointment and is actual experienced with LG tvs especially C1s model. Thanks


----------



## jwilock1

Looking in Novato, CA. Marin County. Right now I need an installer who can remove a 65 inch Panny plasma (heavy) from my wall and then mount a 77 inch A80J in its place. I have some HDMI cables running in wall behind tv down to exit near floor that I would be replacing as well. I'd be happy to get recommendations for a good installer. But someone who can come back in a few months and do an ISF calibration would be great..


----------



## Cal68

jwilock1 said:


> Looking in Novato, CA. Marin County. Right now I need an installer who can remove a 65 inch Panny plasma (heavy) from my wall and then mount a 77 inch A80J in its place. I have some HDMI cables running in wall behind tv down to exit near floor that I would be replacing as well. I'd be happy to get recommendations for a good installer. But someone who can come back in a few months and do an ISF calibration would be great..


I am not sure that any of the calibrators on this forum will do the installation for you. I suggest that you hire an installer in your local area (you can search Angie's List for recommendations) and have them do the installation. Then contact a calibrator to do the install. Another option would be to see if Best Buy would do both jobs for you but they may not agree to do the installation if you did not purchase the new TV from them.
Cal68


----------



## Cal68

Fawaz Amjad said:


> Looking for TV calibrators in Herndon, Virginia. I have LG C1 55inch. Someone who could set up an earlier appointment and is actual experienced with LG tvs especially C1s model. Thanks


I live in Maryland, not too far away from you and I have had Chad B calibrate two of my projectors over the years. He comes to the DMV area a couple of times a year and he is terrific. You may want to contact him and see when he next plans to visit our neck of the woods. Then you can decide if you can wait for him or not. I highly recommend him as do a lot of others on this Forum.



http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/home-1.html


----------



## jwilock1

Cal68 said:


> I am not sure that any of the calibrators on this forum will do the installation for you. I suggest that you hire an installer in your local area (you can search Angie's List for recommendations) and have them do the installation. Then contact a calibrator to do the install. Another option would be to see if Best Buy would do both jobs for you but they may not agree to do the installation if you did not purchase the new TV from them.
> Cal68


Thanks. I was afraid of that, but thought someone might know of a full service company that does both in my area. BB is out since I will be buying from Costco.


----------



## Fawaz Amjad

@D-Nice : Can you reach out to me back to my conversation with you about calibration service? Thanks


----------



## Fawaz Amjad

Looking for TV calibrator preferably who works within and covers Northern Virginia region and is experienced with newer brand LG C1 TV. I am looking for someone who can do accurate calibration for game mode (PS5), Dolby Vision NOT for gaming but for streaming apps like Netflix, HDR10, and for HD cable box. Please provide me with the quote when reaching out to me with all that info provided. Thank you


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

Looking for a calibrator that’s services north central Connecticut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawaz Amjad

@D-Nice can you follow up with me the email I sent you? I shared all my contact information for calibration service. Thanks


----------



## evilaviator

Looking for a calibrator in Houston, TX area for a Sony VW715.


----------



## qaiser007

Looking for calibrator in the Houston area for a Sony 77 inch A80J.


----------



## wmlaven

Seek calibrator for Sony XR A90j83 an hour south of San Francisco.


----------



## PlugaHole

Is there a TV Calibrator in the Twin Cities MN area? sony a80 77"


----------



## fizzyElf

Is there a calibrator in the Livermore, CA area?


----------



## Tallen234

I'm getting a LG 65" C1 tomorrow. After breaking it in for a little while, I am thinking about getting a calibration. Is there anyone planning on a tour to Phoenix in the next 2-6 months?


----------



## KAYCEE2000

Hello. Rs3000 in Tampa, FL. Looking to have it calibrated. Any professionals in this area?


----------



## rwestley

KAYCEE2000 said:


> Hello. Rs3000 in Tampa, FL. Looking to have it calibrated. Any professionals in this area?


Chad B does tours of Florida. He is probably finishing up a tour now and will be back in Feb.


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html


----------



## Michael Osadciw

KAYCEE2000 said:


> Hello. Rs3000 in Tampa, FL. Looking to have it calibrated. Any professionals in this area?


You can reach out to Jason Dustal. He's an ISF instructor and works for A/V Pro Connect. You can find him online in YouTube videos etc. He resides in Florida.

Please reach him at [email protected]


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*THX/ISF Video Calibrations for Ontario & Quebec: Ottawa & Montreal and surrounding area (and along the 401 East corridor)*

I've made the commitment to travel Eastern Ontario/Western Quebec from Dec. 18th - 20th so as long as the committments remain there.

If you're interested in joining this trip, please consider your availability to each of these dates, not just one of the days, in hopes that it can line up with the travel.

*Saturday, Decmeber 18
Sunday, December 19
Monday, December 20
Tuesday, December 21* (possible by demand)

I will then schedule an appointment time for you. Send me a PM or email me by clicking on my name in my signature below.


----------



## jrref

KAYCEE2000 said:


> Hello. Rs3000 in Tampa, FL. Looking to have it calibrated. Any professionals in this area?


I'm covering Central Florida now but i don't do projectors. Check with Chadb or Jason Dustal

John Reformato
ISF Level-3 Certified Calibrator
[email protected]


----------



## zupahwez0e

Recently bought a LG 77inch C1 and looking to get it calibrated. I am in the Phoenix area. Any recommendations?


----------



## unknownbeef

Any calibrators in the Seattle area? Specifically looking to get an LG C1 83" calibrated.


----------



## Dave Harper

unknownbeef said:


> Any calibrators in the Seattle area? Specifically looking to get an LG C1 83" calibrated.


One of the best in the business, @Kris Deering of Deep Dive AV. http://DeepdiveAV.com


----------



## rwestley

You are lucky as others have said. Kris lives in your area and is one of the best in the business.


unknownbeef said:


> Any calibrators in the Seattle area? Specifically looking to get an LG C1 83" calibrated.


----------



## kanazky

Anyone able to profile my meter in Whiterock, BC ?


----------



## panasonicst60

Need a meter profiled in Placer County, CA. Please contact me. Thank you!


----------



## akep0280

Seeing all the talk about @Kris Deering in the JVC NZ thread has me wondering how well my dealer will actually calibrate my new projector. Should I be worried? What should I look out for in the dealer calibration they perform? Is there already a place where this has been answered that I can zero in on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Isaiah Aguilar

Seeking ISF/THX calibrator for LG G1 in Riverbank, Ca 95367


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Isaiah Aguilar said:


> Seeking ISF/THX calibrator for LG G1 in Riverbank, Ca 95367


lots of choices on www.pva.tv


----------



## Sam S

Seeking a full calibration for a 83” LG OLED C1 in Dallas, TX. Willing to wait if calibrators are still doing “tours”.


----------



## rwestley

Sam S said:


> Seeking a full calibration for a 83” LG OLED C1 in Dallas, TX. Willing to wait if calibrators are still doing “tours”.


Chad B lists that he is coming in March to Texas. He is one of the best in the business. if you are willing to wait.


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html


----------



## rwestley

akep0280 said:


> Seeing all the talk about @Kris Deering in the JVC NZ thread has me wondering how well my dealer will actually calibrate my new projector. Should I be worried? What should I look out for in the dealer calibration they perform? Is there already a place where this has been answered that I can zero in on? Thanks in advance.


You could have the projector directly shipped to Kris Deering and have him calibrate it or depending on where you are located have him or one of the other well know calibrators visit you when on tour.


----------



## Sam S

rwestley said:


> Chad B lists that he is coming in March to Texas. He is one of the best in the business. if you are willing to wait.
> 
> 
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html


Thanks. I saw that page, but then the "2020 Covid" updates threw me off... like maybe the page was horribly out of date and he no longer plans those tours. I'll reach out.


----------



## rwestley

Sam S said:


> Thanks. I saw that page, but then the "2020 Covid" updates threw me off... like maybe the page was horribly out of date and he no longer plans those tours. I'll reach out.


Chad has resumed tours but he gets booked up very fast.


----------



## BJBBJB

Can someone please recommend an ISF calibrator that the group has had good experience with in the Phoeniz area? This would be for a friend just outside Phoenix near Anthem.

Thanks!
BJBBJB


----------



## Shape of Grey

Looking to get my i1D3 Pro profiled for my LG C1 in Richmond VA area. 

Shoot me a PM if someone is available. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ram0

Looking to have my cx 77 inch calibrated in easy bay, ca


----------



## RoyalPrincee

Looking to have LG G1 calibrated northern/central NJ


----------



## SnkEyez95

Looking for calibration services for LG C1 in Chicagoland area (west burbs). Recommendations?


----------



## cuzzin

Anyone have any experience with Chad B? How long does he usually take to get back to you? Been about a week since I contacted him via his website. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## ratbuddy

cuzzin said:


> Anyone have any experience with Chad B? How long does he usually take to get back to you? Been about a week since I contacted him via his website. Haven't heard anything yet.


Same issue here, but it's been two weeks - I put in my request on December 7th. Chad did my OLED in 2016 and I wanted to hire him to do my new one, but I'm starting to think about looking for someone else..


----------



## cuzzin

ratbuddy said:


> Same issue here, but it's been two weeks - I put in my request on December 7th. Chad did my OLED in 2016 and I wanted to hire him to do my new one, but I'm starting to think about looking for someone else..


Ah, interesting. Maybe he's just taking the holidays off, who knows. This will be the first time someone other than @umr has calibrated a set for me (he retired.) Chad does seem to have a good reputation around here, but I'm all ears if anyone has some other recommendations for Texas calibrators.


----------



## rwestley

I suggest that you call the phone number on Chad's website. He has someone doing the scheduling for him. There are two numbers listed and he could be taking the holidays off. He is not retired. He could have a new schedule because of Covid or some other reason.


----------



## umr

cuzzin said:


> Ah, interesting. Maybe he's just taking the holidays off, who knows. This will be the first time someone other than @umr has calibrated a set for me (he retired.) Chad does seem to have a good reputation around here, but I'm all ears if anyone has some other recommendations for Texas calibrators.


I am still working, but I have switched to a remote calibration assistance service. I have attached the requirements for these services.


----------



## Poet_Anderson

Looking for someone to profile my meter on my LG G1 in the Charlotte NC area. Please message me, thanks


----------



## macboat

Looking for someone to perform television calibration on my LG G1 in Lawrence, Kansas, in the Kansas City/Topeka area. Please message me. Thanks!


----------



## isingh

For some reason, I am not able to find the option of searching keywords in a given thread. So I am posting this message, can someone recommend ISF calibrator in the Bay Area / San Francisco? We will need someone to calibrate JVC projector.


----------



## rwestley

isingh said:


> For some reason, I am not able to find the option of searching keywords in a given thread. So I am posting this message, can someone recommend ISF calibrator in the Bay Area / San Francisco? We will need someone to calibrate JVC projector.


Check with Kris Deering to see if he will be coming to your area. He is the best in the business especially for JVC projectors. He lives on the west coast I believe in Seattle. 





Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States


Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses




www.deepdiveav.com


----------



## isingh

rwestley said:


> Check with Kris Deering to see if he will be coming to your area. He is the best in the business especially for JVC projectors. He lives on the west coast I believe in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States
> 
> 
> Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deepdiveav.com


 Thank you, I will do that. Is there anyone who is local and known for good calibration?


----------



## rwestley

isingh said:


> Thank you, I will do that. Is there anyone who is local and known for good calibration?


You can possibly get someone local but Kris has more experience with JVC than anyone else on the west coast.


----------



## PrISM

Recently bought a 77 Sony A80J and looking for a calibration. I had @D-Nice calibrate some plasma displays years ago and wondering if he's still doing them? I emailed him awhile ago but never got a reply.


----------



## jsil

isingh said:


> Thank you, I will do that. Is there anyone who is local and known for good calibration?


Just got an email from Kris and his looking at coming out in February. He will be doing my audio and video.


----------



## D-Nice

PrISM said:


> Recently bought a 77 Sony A80J and looking for a calibration. I had @D-Nice calibrate some plasma displays years ago and wondering if he's still doing them? I emailed him awhile ago but never got a reply.


Still doing calibrations but I didn't get your email.


----------



## isingh

jsil said:


> Just got an email from Kris and his looking at coming out in February. He will be doing my audio and video.


Thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## jsil

isingh said:


> Thanks for the heads-up !!


 Just email him and let him know that you would like to get your set calibrated. Also, there is Robert Busch, check his site www.buschhometheater.com from Santa Rosa.


----------



## teachsac

isingh said:


> For some reason, I am not able to find the option of searching keywords in a given thread. So I am posting this message, can someone recommend ISF calibrator in the Bay Area / San Francisco? We will need someone to calibrate JVC projector.





jsil said:


> Just email him and let him know that you would like to get your set calibrated. Also, there is Robert Busch, check his site www.buschhometheater.com from Santa Rosa.


Robert’s great. He does all of my stuff.


----------



## jsil

isingh said:


> For some reason, I am not able to find the option of searching keywords in a given thread. So I am posting this message, can someone recommend ISF calibrator in the Bay Area / San Francisco? We will need someone to calibrate JVC projector.


 Which JVC projector do you have?


----------



## Vader182

I'm in the Chicago area (downtown) urgently trying to get my 77'' CX professionally calibrated. The low-end gamma is distractingly inaccurate to the point some content is unwatchable. If it makes a difference, am vaccinated and boosted. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Ontario, Canada: I'm taking some remaining bookings for January and February. You can book online with my website under "Book It". I've rebranded my work for 2022 with the new website launch with my most updated services. Feel free to reach out with the contact info on the webpage! (The link may still say "coming soon", but it's live. I'm just ironing out some final details.

www.videocalibrations.ca


----------



## PerrierGrey

Edit: thank you, D-Nice.


----------



## Dark-007

PerrierGrey said:


> Looking for calibration for Z9J in Pasadena.


I will be available after Jan 24th. You can email me at [email protected]. I'm based in San Diego.


----------



## stepmback

Looking for someone to do a calibration of a nearly brand new (about 100 hours) 77 inch C1 in Miami/Coral Gables FL. Would also appreciate some basic training in case things need to be reset. Ideally this would be a Calman calibration.

Recommendations?


----------



## David Lantz

Wondering if there's anyone who does projector calibrations in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton (Northeast PA) region?


----------



## rwestley

David Lantz said:


> Wondering if there's anyone who does projector calibrations in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton (Northeast PA) region?


Chad B does tours of your area. He might be able to come on the way to NY Roadtrip in May.
There may be a few others that visit your area. Kevin Miller lives in NY and could possibly come to your area. D Nice is also a possibility.


----------



## Dave Harper

David Lantz said:


> Wondering if there's anyone who does projector calibrations in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton (Northeast PA) region?


I’m in Lancaster County. What projector do you have?


----------



## D-Nice

stepmback said:


> Looking for someone to do a calibration of a nearly brand new (about 100 hours) 77 inch C1 in Miami/Coral Gables FL. Would also appreciate some basic training in case things need to be reset. Ideally this would be a Calman calibration.
> 
> Recommendations?


I can do it


----------



## David Lantz

Dave Harper said:


> I’m in Lancaster County. What projector do you have?


Epson 6050.


----------



## stepmback

D-Nice said:


> I can do it


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Ontario & Quebec:* There are a few January and February appointments available. Visit www.videocalibrations.ca for more information or "Book It" if you live in the "local red zone".

Feel free to reach out using the contact info on my website!

M.O. Calibrations


https://www.videocalibrations.ca/contact/


----------



## wol-shiver

What are our options in Quebec ? Is there a list ?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone in the central Illinois area that will calibrate an LG C1?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

wol-shiver said:


> What are our options in Quebec ? Is there a list ?


Wol-shiver, I visit Quebec and hope to make it out there end of February (as long as lockdowns are eased). Where are you located and what video display do you have?


----------



## Mike_WI

y2kcamaross said:


> Anyone in the central Illinois area that will calibrate an LG C1?


You might try...
*Craig Rounds - Calibrator*
USA: 865-405-6892 
Calibration Equipment – CIR Engineering


----------



## desertdome

y2kcamaross said:


> Anyone in the central Illinois area that will calibrate an LG C1?


LG TV's are unique in that you can load a 3D LUT into the TV just like you would a Lumagen Radiance Pro or MadVR Envy. I would recommend that the calibrator you select is using ColourSpace to generate a 3D LUT for the LG C1.


----------



## simcole

Looking for some remote assistance or in person for some subwoofer alignment and EQ work on nx600d. Possibly more if you’re local with projector calibration and 5.2 clean up. Charlotte, NC


----------



## jrref

deleted


----------



## jwc1969

Vader182 said:


> I'm in the Chicago area (downtown) urgently trying to get my 77'' CX professionally calibrated. The low-end gamma is distractingly inaccurate to the point some content is unwatchable. If it makes a difference, am vaccinated and boosted. Thanks!


Did you find someone?


----------



## Classy Tech

Offering calibration services in and around OH, PA, IN, NY, NJ and New England areas. I am in Ohio but travel to NY often. I can also go up to 500 miles or so west/south depending on arrangements and how many calibrations are in the area. 

Cecil Meade
Keep It Classy Tech
440-822-1211
[email protected]

ISF Level 3 certified


----------



## jsil

Anyone doing a Northern California tour soon?


----------



## D-Nice

jsil said:


> Anyone doing a Northern California tour soon?


Yup


----------



## Truquitos

@D-Nice check your PM please!


----------



## bloodta

Anyone in the Greenville SC area available? I’ve tried all the local calibrators that I could find and have got no response.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Ontario & Quebec:* There are a few remaining February appointments available and I'm now booking into March. Visit www.videocalibrations.ca for more information. "Book It" online if you live in the "local red zone" or reach out if you live in a "Black travel zone" to arrange a visit for a solo or group trip!

M.O. Calibrations
https://www.videocalibrations.ca/contact/


----------



## jsil

D-Nice said:


> Yup


Sent you a PM thanks.


----------



## SadiePuppy

Looking for calibration of Epson 5050UB projector and Denon AVR-S760H receiver. Minneapolis, MN area.


----------



## Las_Vegas2001

Video Calibration services in Portugal (Lisbon area).
ISF Level III certified

Professional grade software (Calman and Colouspace), meters and tools.


----------



## wol-shiver

Michael Osadciw said:


> Wol-shiver, I visit Quebec and hope to make it out there end of February (as long as lockdowns are eased). Where are you located and what video display do you have?


Hi Michael, hope you're well. I am in Boisbriand, A80J 77.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

wol-shiver said:


> I am in Boisbriand, A80J 77.


I'm doing well, thanks! I'll be in your area between the 17th and 20th of March. Send me a PM with your email and I'll send specific dates and times to choose from. I love the 77A80J!


----------



## Pdiehm1

any calibration professional recommendations in SE PA/Northern Delaware?

have an epson 6050ub and i want to get this thing tuned to best possible picture


----------



## teachsac

jsil said:


> Anyone doing a Northern California tour soon?


If you haven't found anyone, give Robert a call at Busch Home theater

S~


----------



## jsil

Thanks, I've spoken to him already.


----------



## suntu ieu

Anyone in Munich, Germany area?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

suntu ieu said:


> Anyone in Munich, Germany area?


There are several calibrators in Germany. Www.pva.tv has a listing.


----------



## Arcollo

I had my TV calibrated by Andrew from Home Theatre Engineering, located in Perth Western Australia. He was very knowledgable and I highly recommend their service.


----------



## Flyinace2000

Just got a new Sony 65A80J (Technically the Costco version A80CJ) and Pioneer LX305. Did DIRAC Live, but wanted to know if someone near Baltimore Maryland would do a proper calibration.


----------



## Rantlers

Pdiehm1 said:


> any calibration professional recommendations in SE PA/Northern Delaware?
> 
> have an epson 6050ub and i want to get this thing tuned to best possible picture


I’m in South Jersey and also recently purchased the Epson 6050ub. Very interested as well!


----------



## Dave Harper

Pdiehm1 said:


> any calibration professional recommendations in SE PA/Northern Delaware?
> 
> have an epson 6050ub and i want to get this thing tuned to best possible picture





Rantlers said:


> I’m in South Jersey and also recently purchased the Epson 6050ub. Very interested as well!


I may be able to help if it’s on a weekend.


----------



## grdwaste

Hey, anyone available in Austin, TX? Looking to calibrate a C1


----------



## Pdiehm1

Dave Harper said:


> I may be able to help if it’s on a weekend.


where are you located, how much?

just got this bad boy on a screen and it’s noticeably different. Pm me or email me.


----------



## Dave Harper

Pdiehm1 said:


> where are you located, how much?
> 
> just got this bad boy on a screen and it’s noticeably different. Pm me or email me. Pdiehm/gmail.com


I’m located in central PA but away for the next couple weeks. Let’s connect after I get back.


----------



## zybar

Looking to get my 2021 LG C1 77" OLED calibrated in a dedicated HT setup.

I am located about 45 minutes outside of Boston.


----------



## rwestley

zybar said:


> Looking to get my 2021 LG C1 77" OLED calibrated in a dedicated HT setup.
> 
> I am located about 45 minutes outside of Boston.


Chad B is supposed to come to NY New England in May. Not sure if he is all booked up.
There may be a few other people in your area.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

zybar said:


> Looking to get my 2021 LG C1 77" OLED calibrated in a dedicated HT setup.
> 
> I am located about 45 minutes outside of Boston.


Hi Zybar. I would be happy to assist you. I consider Boston to be in my back yard and offer services in the area 1-2 times each month. I am past ISF instructor, created the THX Video Training Program and founded the Professional Video Alliance. I also own the same TV myself. Please email or PM if interested. 

[email protected]


----------



## soggyminimuffin

Looking for someone to do a calibration on my 83in A90J. Located in Raleigh, NC


----------



## D-Nice

soggyminimuffin said:


> Looking for someone to do a calibration on my 83in A90J. Located in Raleigh, NC


PM sent


----------



## KCAV23

Hello,
Does anyone recommend JVC/ Lumagen calibrators in the Chicago area please?
Thank you


----------



## rwestley

KCAV23 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone recommend JVC/ Lumagen calibrators in the Chicago area please?
> Thank you


I know Chad B does road trips. Check his schedule I think he might be coming in June.


----------



## D6500Ken

KCAV23 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone recommend JVC/ Lumagen calibrators in the Chicago area please?
> Thank you


I am working in Chicago this week, if you are available. If not, I’m usually there at least once a month (definitely in April for Axpona).

Ken Whitcomb


----------



## ericgibbs6

Anyone near the Quad Cities in Illinois that does calibrations? Iowa/Illinois border. A90j and LG CX


----------



## Classy Tech

ericgibbs6 said:


> Anyone near the Quad Cities in Illinois that does calibrations? Iowa/Illinois border. A90j and LG CX


Im putting together a Chicago area tour soon. Ill message you.


----------



## TravisPNW

Looking for a 65" C1 calibration in Seattle metro area.


----------



## MKaram

I'm looking for somebody to calibrate NX9 in orange county, CA. Ping me, thanks!


----------



## Dark-007

MKaram said:


> I'm looking for somebody to calibrate NX9 in orange county, CA. Ping me, thanks!


I would recommend Dave Abrams of Avical.com.

I am also available depending on your timing or availability. My email is [email protected] and you can find myself and other certified calibrators on the ISF Dealers website: Dealers – Imaging Science


----------



## MKaram

Dark-007 said:


> I would recommend Dave Abrams of Avical.com.
> 
> I am also available depending on your timing or availability. My email is [email protected] and you can find myself and other certified calibrators on the ISF Dealers website: Dealers – Imaging Science


Thanks! I sent them an inquiry on their website!


----------



## mike98116

Looking for someone to calibrate a JVC RS3100 and Sony 83” A90J in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Sammie2980

mike98116 said:


> Looking for someone to calibrate a JVC RS3100 and Sony 83” A90J in the Phoenix area.


I just left that area last week unfortunately as I was in Rio Verde and Phoenix working on some Sony's. I plan to be out that way in about a month and a half to do some other calibrations. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Mister_DoItNice

What’s going on everyone. I’m in Virginia Beach, VA and I would like to have a 55” and 85” QN90A calibrated. If anyone is either in the area or will be in the near future, please let me know.


----------



## DannyBoy73

Does anyone near Cincinnati do calibration?


----------



## Classy Tech

DannyBoy73 said:


> Does anyone near Cincinnati do calibration?


I do. Message me what you have and time frame.


----------



## Gordon Parr

Mister_DoItNice said:


> What’s going on everyone. I’m in Virginia Beach, VA and I would like to have a 55” and 85” QN90A calibrated. If anyone is either in the area or will be in the near future, please let me know.


I am in Williamsburg, VA…could use my AWOL UST and my 85” Sony Bravia calibrated!


----------



## thatJohann

I have an LG C1 OLED in Brooklyn, NY looking to get professionally calibrated - how do I even start looking for the right person?


----------



## KCAV23

Good morning all you calibration gurus! I finally got my JVC RS2100 delivered along with my 145” 2.40:1 StudioTek 130 G4 perf screen, Paladin DCR lens and Lumagen RP 4242 18G should be arriving within 4 weeks. 
I live about 1hour north of downtown Chicago and was hoping to find an experienced calibrator with a great deal of knowledge with Lumagen that can help me setup my HT correctly! Thank you in advance!


----------



## silver700

Any calibrators that travel or are in the Texas area? Also, this has probably been answered somewhere in this forum, but I can't seem to find it. Has anyone, that owns a JVC projector and a Lumagen, had Chad B calibrate your system? I was just wondering how familiar he is with the Lumagen. Someone I know has that setup and is looking for a calibrator with experience with both and was either going to sign up for Chad or find someone in Texas.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

First thread in this area, top of Page One:








ISF Calibrators, where are you located? Please post here!


ISF Calibrators post your services HERE: at a minimum, please post : Your name(AVS name)-------- Area covered-------- Certification, Services, etc. Here is the ISF Link here is the Custom Installers Link Please: only ISF Calibrators post here- Thanks First Listing: My name is...




www.avsforum.com




You can do a thread search for "Texas".


----------



## rwestley

silver700 said:


> Any calibrators that travel or are in the Texas area? Also, this has probably been answered somewhere in this forum, but I can't seem to find it. Has anyone, that owns a JVC projector and a Lumagen, had Chad B calibrate your system? I was just wondering how familiar he is with the Lumagen. Someone I know has that setup and is looking for a calibrator with experience with both and was either going to sign up for Chad or find someone in Texas.


Chad B is very familiar with the Lumagen as is Kris Deering and a few others.


----------



## silver700

Rolls-Royce said:


> First thread in this area, top of Page One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISF Calibrators, where are you located? Please post here!
> 
> 
> ISF Calibrators post your services HERE: at a minimum, please post : Your name(AVS name)-------- Area covered-------- Certification, Services, etc. Here is the ISF Link here is the Custom Installers Link Please: only ISF Calibrators post here- Thanks First Listing: My name is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do a thread search for "Texas".


Thank you


----------



## Likemike5791

Flyinace2000 said:


> Just got a new Sony 65A80J (Technically the Costco version A80CJ) and Pioneer LX305. Did DIRAC Live, but wanted to know if someone near Baltimore Maryland would do a proper calibration.


Hey let me know if you find someone I just got the same tv


----------



## KCAV23

rwestley said:


> Chad B is very familiar with the Lumagen as is Kris Deering and a few others.


Hi, 
Can you say with any certainty who the consensus best Lumagen/projector calibrator is? Or does it depend on your gear and specifications? Are some better at certain aspects? I would guess it depends on what software they run, the equipment they use and the limits of the gear they're calibrating?

But I don't have the faintest clue, I'm just throwing out guesses LOLOL 😀


----------



## rwestley

KCAV23 said:


> Hi,
> Can you say with any certainty who the consensus best Lumagen/projector calibrator is? Or does it depend on your gear and specifications? Are some better at certain aspects? I would guess it depends on what software they run, the equipment they use and the limits of the gear they're calibrating?
> 
> But I don't have the faintest clue, I'm just throwing out guesses LOLOL 😀


Check your PM's


----------



## jrref

KCAV23 said:


> Hi,
> Can you say with any certainty who the consensus best Lumagen/projector calibrator is? Or does it depend on your gear and specifications? Are some better at certain aspects? I would guess it depends on what software they run, the equipment they use and the limits of the gear they're calibrating?
> 
> But I don't have the faintest clue, I'm just throwing out guesses LOLOL 😀


Call Kris Deering he is the best for projectors.


----------



## Mojogypson

Anyone in NYC that can calibrate a LG G2?


----------



## D-Nice

Mojogypson said:


> Anyone in NYC that can calibrate a LG G2?


Yup


----------



## Darkstar757

Anyone in DMV Maryland Area who can calibrate a Sony A90J


----------



## Darkstar757

D-Nice said:


> Yup


D-Nice are you in Maryland anytime soon?


----------



## D-Nice

Darkstar757 said:


> D-Nice are you in Maryland anytime soon?


Yes. Please PM me.


----------



## Chere

D-Nice said:


> Yes. Please PM me.


Las Vegas?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

I'm in Vegas right now for NAB. I'd be happy to assist you.


----------



## D-Nice

Chere said:


> Las Vegas?


I'll be there next month. Please PM me.


----------



## dmcfan

.


----------



## dmcfan

D-Nice said:


> Yes. Please PM me.


Chicago?


----------



## dmcfan

D-Nice said:


> I'll be there next month. Please PM me.


Good evening,
I sent you a PM and email. Look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## thorsten89

Are any calibrators from Germany on here? Do you guys have any recommendations? I have done a lot of searching and cannot find any.

Anyone going on vacation in Germany and wants to bring their calibration equipment along?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

thorsten89 said:


> Are any calibrators from Germany on here? Do you guys have any recommendations? I have done a lot of searching and cannot find any.
> 
> Anyone going on vacation in Germany and wants to bring their calibration equipment along?


www.pva.tv has a listing of qualified calibration techs in Germany.


----------



## thorsten89

Gregg Loewen said:


> www.pva.tv has a listing of qualified calibration techs in Germany.


Thank you, I already found this link using the search function. Unfortunately, there are only 2 listed calibrators in Germany. One of them only offers calibration if you buy an entire home theater from them and the other one is 8 hours away. I guess I have to keep looking.


----------



## R.jeff

Anyone know if "Droptheremote". Doug Weil is still doing calibratoin tours. I'm not getting an email reply back?


----------



## bbspills

Looking for a calibrator in Jacksonville, FL for my LG HU810 projector.


----------



## bdrex28

R.jeff said:


> Anyone know if "Droptheremote". Doug Weil is still doing calibratoin tours. I'm not getting an email reply back?


I've also tried reaching out with no response.

So that being said, any calibration experts coming through Oklahoma City?

Looking to get a G2 77" calibrated.

thank you


----------



## R.jeff

bdrex28 said:


> I've also tried reaching out with no response.
> 
> So that being said, any calibration experts coming through Oklahoma City?
> 
> Looking to get a G2 77" calibrated.
> 
> thank you


Doug emailed me yesterday. He is not traveling as much as he used to


----------



## bdrex28

R.jeff said:


> Doug emailed me yesterday. He is not traveling as much as he used to


I actually ended up texting him and also spoke to him last night. I was just coming here to respond and saw your reply.


----------



## Amxw24

Hi, I am looking for a quality calibration of my LG C1. I am in Pittsburgh, PA area but it seems as though there are limited options for my area. I would greatly appreciate any recommendations! Thank you!


----------



## darxder

Amxw24 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a quality calibration of my LG C1. I am in Pittsburgh, PA area but it seems as though there are limited options for my area. I would greatly appreciate any recommendations! Thank you!


@CTM Audi


----------



## Amxw24

darxder said:


> @CTM Audi


Is that Classy? I would be pumped if he could handle it.


----------



## darxder

Amxw24 said:


> Is that Classy? I would be pumped if he could handle it.


Yeah, that's him. Super knowledgeable calibrator, and you'll definitely enjoy the final result.


----------



## Classy Tech

Amxw24 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a quality calibration of my LG C1. I am in Pittsburgh, PA area but it seems as though there are limited options for my area. I would greatly appreciate any recommendations! Thank you!


Just did a C1 in Pittsburgh on Sunday lol.
Email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## HTTR17

rwestley said:


> Chad B is very familiar with the Lumagen as is Kris Deering and a few others.


Just fyi. When Chad B calibrated my JVC NX7 he did the calibration through the JVC itself. When I signed up I was under the impression he would calibrate using the lumagen and do a 3d Lut, etc.. But his opinion was he could do a better job or good of a job using the JVC.


----------



## rwestley

HTTR17 said:


> Just fyi. When Chad B calibrated my JVC NX7 he did the calibration through the JVC itself. When I signed up I was under the impression he would calibrate using the lumagen and do a 3d Lut, etc.. But his opinion was he could do a better job or good of a job using the JVC.


I am surprised did he explain in more detail.


----------



## HTTR17

From memory it was he basically felt he could get close to our as good as a 3d lut in the lumagen and it's other controls with less effort and in his opinion it was overkill. That's from memory so might not been exact.

I was thrown off since when I signed up on his website to have the calibration done I specifically put on I had the lumagen and what I wanted. So when he got here and told me I didn't know what to say. I thought it was a given a calibrator who was familiar would think the lumagen would be better. I didn't think he would say the opposite.

Don't get me wrong, It looked good when he was done, I just felt like I wasted money on the lumagen to not use it to it's potential so it bothered me.


----------



## jrref

HTTR17 said:


> From memory it was he basically felt he could get close to our as good as a 3d lut in the lumagen and it's other controls with less effort and in his opinion it was overkill. That's from memory so might not been exact.
> 
> I was thrown off since when I signed up on his website to have the calibration done I specifically put on I had the lumagen and what I wanted. So when he got here and told me I didn't know what to say. I thought it was a given a calibrator who was familiar would think the lumagen would be better. I didn't think he would say the opposite.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, It looked good when he was done, I just felt like I wasted money on the lumagen to not use it to it's potential so it bothered me.


I would check with Kris Deering since he's the expert with this.


----------



## Jakob D.

thorsten89 said:


> Are any calibrators from Germany on here? Do you guys have any recommendations? I have done a lot of searching and cannot find any.
> 
> Anyone going on vacation in Germany and wants to bring their calibration equipment along?


hi, yes a very good one even, find what you are looking for here in the forum Black Joker is his name here, a very nice and very experienced calibrator


----------



## Jakob D.

Here his homepage Home - Calibration Solutions


----------



## Jakob D.

I can wholeheartedly recommend Fabio to anyone in Germany who is looking for a professional calibrator who makes home visits


----------



## thorsten89

Jakob D. said:


> hi, yes a very good one even, find what you are looking for here in the forum Black Joker is his name here, a very nice and very experienced calibrator


Thank you! He actually just messaged me.


----------



## srhammers072307

Where can I find TV calibration services in the Kansas City, Missouri area?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

srhammers072307 said:


> Where can I find TV calibration services in the Kansas City, Missouri area?


Shawn Byrnes is in Topeka 
www.pva.tv has his contact information.


----------



## Yoda1

Seeking calibration of a Vizio LED LCD. Jersey shore area


----------



## mmukalian

Looking for someone that can do calibration on a soon-to-be-purchased LG 77" C2...Philadelphia suburbs...thanks!


----------



## schmiggyjk

Any recommendations in the Grand Rapids, West Michigan area for calibrations?


----------



## Ace2377

I have an A90J and from what I've observed on here calibrators do Custom for Pro 1 and 2 for SDR and HDR10 plus Dolby Dark and Bright. 

I contacted a local calibrator about doing mine and asked if that's what he did as well and was told he calibrates a Light and Dark mode with the Custom 1 and 2 modes, but the HDR and Dolby Vision calibration is usually unnecessary as the Sony's will apply the CMS, whitebalance and gamma adjustments from custom 1 to the HDR and other gamma formulas.

Admittedly, above my head, does that sound right, as in doing the same thing? Or is this not what I would want?
Thank you!


----------



## jrref

Ace2377 said:


> I have an A90J and from what I've observed on here calibrators do Custom for Pro 1 and 2 for SDR and HDR10 plus Dolby Dark and Bright.
> 
> I contacted a local calibrator about doing mine and asked if that's what he did as well and was told he calibrates a Light and Dark mode with the Custom 1 and 2 modes, but the HDR and Dolby Vision calibration is usually unnecessary as the Sony's will apply the CMS, whitebalance and gamma adjustments from custom 1 to the HDR and other gamma formulas.
> 
> Admittedly, above my head, does that sound right, as in doing the same thing? Or is this not what I would want?
> Thank you!


That is the way Sony designed the TV to be calibrated. Some calibrators have slightly different methods but at the end of the day it's debatable whether the end result is worth the extra effort.


----------



## Ace2377

jrref said:


> That is the way Sony designed the TV to be calibrated. Some calibrators have slightly different methods but at the end of the day it's debatable whether the end result is worth the extra effort.


Thank you, John, for chiming in with your expertise! I was a little worried I might be missing out on something, but sounds like nothing to be concerned about. Thank you again!!


----------



## Ace2377

schmiggyjk said:


> Any recommendations in the Grand Rapids, West Michigan area for calibrations?


Ironically, the person I have coming to do mine is from the West Michigan area. I'll ask if he goes to GR and report back to you.


----------



## D-Nice

jrref said:


> That is the way Sony designed the TV to be calibrated. Some calibrators have slightly different methods but at the end of the day it's debatable whether the end result is worth the extra effort.


Not exactly.

Dolby Vision should be calibrated separately and should not ever be 'translated' per any SDR calibration. For said 'translation' to work requires the SDR mode to be calibrated to Sony's x0.3067 y0.318 offset.... which is completely wrong for any and all WRGB OLEDs.

What can be debated is using Sony's translation of SDR to HDR10.


----------



## Ace2377

D-Nice said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Dolby Vision should be calibrated separately and should not ever be 'translated' per any SDR calibration. For said 'translation' to work requires the SDR mode to be calibrated to Sony's x0.3067 y0.318 offset.... which is completely wrong for any and all WRGB OLEDs.
> 
> What can be debated is using Sony's translation of SDR to HDR10.


Thank you for responding! I know this gentleman doesn't have anywhere near the experience you guys do, so now I'm a bit leery of going through with this. I hate the thought of cancelling last minute, but I also don't want an incomplete service either. Ugh!


----------



## Dheffy22

qaiser007 said:


> Looking for calibrator in the Houston area for a Sony 77 inch A80J.


Did you find one? I'm in Houston as well and bought the exact same tv!


----------



## jrref

Ace2377 said:


> Thank you for responding! I know this gentleman doesn't have anywhere near the experience you guys do, so now I'm a bit leery of going through with this. I hate the thought of cancelling last minute, but I also don't want an incomplete service either. Ugh!


The dilema is if you calibrate the TV at the white point Sony has it set to from the factory, right or wrong, your calibrator will be able to do it using a standard process but if you decide to change the WP as D-Nice recommends, and i'm not disagreeing or saying not to make the change, then you will need someone that knows how to calibrate the set once the WP has been changed for DV. On the Sony, once you change the WP the translation of the SDR to DV does not work correctly so a different process as D-Nice mentioned is needed to calibrate the TV.


----------



## Ace2377

schmiggyjk said:


> Any recommendations in the Grand Rapids, West Michigan area for calibrations?


Sent you a PM with contact information for the company doing mine, and they do service Grand Rapids as well.


----------



## snrhood

Looking for someone that could calibrate a JVC NZ8/RS3100 in the NW Louisiana area (Shreveport).


----------



## Sintesi

umr said:


> *AccuCal™ - Calibration Services And Software*
> 
> 
> My name is Jeff Meier and I offer ISF video and THX audio calibration services for all types of displays out of St. Louis Missouri. Tours are frequently scheduled around the state and nationally. I believe that the home theater experience is both audio and video. I offer exceptional quality in both areas that support that belief.
> 
> 
> My color measurement instrument is the most accurate and sensitive sepectroradiometer from the leading color measurement company Photo Research. This devices guarantees that you will receive the best color calibration that one can have. When used to setup a high quality display the results are nothing short of astounding. Various other test equipment and reference material are used to optimize your display performance so you receive the image quality you paid for.
> 
> 
> My audio capabilities go far beyond simple setup and extend into optimizing your audio within your acoustic environment. My audio test method is automated similar to auto EQ which allows me to price this service at an exceptional value while obtaining results that exceed those available from built-in automatic equalization. This automated approach also allows you to purchase this service at a phenomenal price point.
> 
> 
> I also offer software to support a GretagMacbeth EyeOne Pro for color measurement for the professional and DIY community. My website is www.accucalhd.com , and I can be contacted at [email protected] or 832-659-1823.
> 
> *Current Major Cities Served:* Atlanta, Austin, Baltimore. Boston, Chicago, Cincinnati, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, D.C., Houston, Indianapolis, Los Angeles, Miami, Memphis, Mobile, Nashville, New Orleans, New York, Oklahoma City, Philadelphia, Saint Louis, San Antonio, San Diego, San Francisco, Tampa Bay, Tulsa
> 
> *Current States Served:* Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, Nevada, New Hampshire, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin
> 
> *Current Traveling Schedule:* www.accucalhd.com/tours.htm
> 
> *Video Calibration Equipment:* Photo Research PR-670 spectroradiometer, AccuCal™ Software with a GretagMacbeth spectroradiometer, AEMC CA813 light meter, AccuPel HDG-4000 Test Pattern Generator, Sencore VP403C Generator, Philips PM5936/10 front projector CRT color analyzer, Philips PM5936/00 CRT color analyzer and a Sony PVM-96 D65 reference display.
> 
> *Video Test Software:* HD-DVD movies, Blu-Ray Movies, Digital Video Essentials 720p & 1080i D-VHS test tapes, AviaPro DVD test discs, THX Demo and Setup Laserdisc, Video Essentials System Setup Laserdisc and numerous other test DVDs.
> 
> *Audio Calibration Equipment:* Sencore SP495 Audio Analyzer.Earthworks M30 Measurement Microphone, ACO Pacific MK224PH Type 1 Measurement Microphone, TrueRTA™ Real Time Analyzer, Direct Sound Measurement, Waterfall Charts, Room Optimizer and Room Sizer Design Software.
> 
> *Audio Test Software:* Gold Line's "The 5.1 Audio Toolkit", Ovation's "Avia Guide To Home Theater"
> 
> *Certifications:* Imaging Science Foundation. THX Certified Home Theater Technician Level II. Education: B.S. Engineering.


Hi Jeff are you still doing calibrations in St. Louis.
thnx Steve


----------



## umr

Sintesi said:


> Hi Jeff are you still doing calibrations in St. Louis.
> thnx Steve


No. I am just doing remote calibration.


----------



## Jarmel

Are there any ISF calibrators in Durham, North Carolina? I checked an ISF list and it seems to be out of date as nobody on that list did calibrations anymore. I have a 42” C2 that I would like calibrated.


----------



## StevenC56

Anyone in Central California have experience with the JVC NZ series projectors?


----------



## rwestley

StevenC56 said:


> Anyone in Central California have experience with the JVC NZ series projectors?


I would contact Kris Deering and see when he is coming to your area. He lives in Washington but does California tours.


----------



## StevenC56

rwestley said:


> I would contact Kris Deering and see when he is coming to your area. He lives in Washington but does California tours.


I did, but it appears he only does northern and southern California and flys to both locations.


----------



## ryan.jsmith20

DroptheRemote said:


> PM sent.


 I'm also looking for someone to Calibrate my LG 55 inch C1 in Des Moines. Please email [email protected]. Thanks,


----------



## jednc1

Jarmel said:


> Are there any ISF calibrators in Durham, North Carolina? I checked an ISF list and it seems to be out of date as nobody on that list did calibrations anymore. I have a 42” C2 that I would like calibrated.


I am ISF certified based in Charlotte. Send me a PM and we can discuss.


----------



## brik

I’m in Baldwin County, near Mobile Alabama..was looking to get my S95B calibrated if anyone knows someone in the area.


----------



## luckycloud

Hi, anyone in/near (or coming to) the Philadelphia area who would be able to calibrate my new LG G2 OLED? Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice

luckycloud said:


> Hi, anyone in/near (or coming to) the Philadelphia area who would be able to calibrate my new LG G2 OLED? Thanks!


Yup.


----------



## MikeKlim

Anyone know of any good ISF calibrators in the Nashville, TN area?


----------



## darxder

MikeKlim said:


> Anyone know of any good ISF calibrators in the Nashville, TN area?


PM'd you.


----------



## Ken Stokes

i'm trying to get in touch with chad b anyone have a good email address

thanks much
ken


----------



## Ace2377

Ken Stokes said:


> i'm trying to get in touch with chad b anyone have a good email address
> 
> thanks much
> ken


[email protected]
But I didn't have any luck trying to get him, had the most difficult time with any correspondence or even a ballpark date, and I live pretty close by, so had to go with someone local. Good luck to you though!


----------



## rwestley

Call the phone number for his scheduler if you want to contact Chad B.
http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/
If you get a insecure site message don't worry just go to the site. He probably did not update his certificate. The site is fine.

Schedule:


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html



Phone information.


contact


----------



## rpcasey001

Anyone in/near (or coming to) the Dallas / Fort Worth (Mid-Cities) area who would be able to calibrate my new (last years model) Sony A80j?


----------



## John Dowty

Anyone near Wichita KS?
LG C2 65"
Would like an estimate for cal.


----------



## Canned Karma

Ace2377 said:


> Sent you a PM with contact information for the company doing mine, and they do service Grand Rapids as well.


I came here looking for this as well. Can you please PM me the contact too?


----------



## Flyinace2000

Likemike5791 said:


> Hey let me know if you find someone I just got the same tv


I used Brian at Home, Emergent Home Solutions

$300 flat rate. He was here for about 3 or 4 hours tweaking the settings/colors.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

*Ontario & Quebec:* There are a few remaining July appointments available. I'll be in the *Montreal/Ottawa* area *August 3-5.*.

Visit www.videocalibrations.ca for more information. "Book It" online if you live in the "local red zone" or reach out if you live in a "Black travel zone" to arrange a visit for a solo visit or jump onto one of my group visits!

-Mike

M.O. Calibrations
https://www.videocalibrations.ca/contact/


----------



## ericgym

Hello All, I have scanned this site back about 6 months. I have not seen a listing for an ISF calibrator in the Atlanta area. If you are aware of one, please list; as I continue to scan older postings. Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

ericgym said:


> Hello All, I have scanned this site back about 6 months. I have not seen a listing for an ISF calibrator in the Atlanta area. If you are aware of one, please list; as I continue to scan older postings. Thanks.


www.pva.tv has a listing.
Charles Cooper is in Atlanta and does great work. 

Gregg


----------



## ericgym

Thanks Gregg. I will certainly contact him. Can you share what items Charles calibrated for you?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

I taught Charles about 10 years ago and we have become good friends.


----------



## ericgym

Gregg, I will ask the obvious question - Do you still do calibrations? However it looks like you are not in the ATL area. Right?


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Hi. I sure do. I do get to the atl area 2-3 times annually. I was just there so not back for 3-4 months.


----------



## Classy Tech

I'm planning a calibration trip to Illinois/Indiana/Michigan area for August, and Florida for September. Send me a message or email if you are interested. I'll also be in Kentucky August 6th.


----------



## Nick09

I’m in Phoenix, AZ…. Looking for a calibrator for my jvc Nx5, audio too, would be a plus


----------



## i_max2k2

I’m looking for someone in Atlanta, GA area. Anyone know who is around here.


----------



## blackgold9

Hi folks, I’m looking for a calibrator in the Seattle area. Can anyone recommend where I can find someone?


----------



## rwestley

blackgold9 said:


> Hi folks, I’m looking for a calibrator in the Seattle area. Can anyone recommend where I can find someone?


You are lucky. Kris Deering lives in your area and he is one of the best in the country. 





Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States


Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses




www.deepdiveav.com


----------



## Jeffmart49

Hi, I am looking for someone to calibrate my new Samsung QN85B Neo QLED. I live in Charlotte, NC. Please email me at [email protected]. thanks


----------



## JDStauff

I'm looking for someone to do a calibration in central Michigan. Please email me @ [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Runge

Looking for an individual/business that does calibration in the Lakeland, FL area.


----------



## Bob Runge

Bob Runge said:


> Looking for an individual/business that does calibration in the Lakeland, FL area.


[email protected]


----------



## toddman36

Stupid question, but what does a calibration cost for a 77" C1? Tia


----------



## Mr Blue Skies

Looking for an ISF certified calibrator for my Epson 6050UB projector and LG CX OLED in the Appleton, WI area. Thanks.


----------



## Nellz914

Just got my ISF level 3 certification  if anyone needs service done in Westchester/Yonkers area email me [email protected]


----------



## Dave Harper

Nellz914 said:


> Just got my ISF level 3 certification  if anyone needs service done in Westchester/Yonkers area email me [email protected]


Sounds like someone just attended Jason Dustal’s latest ISF course! Congrats!


----------



## Nellz914

Dave Harper said:


> Sounds like someone just attended Jason Dustal’s latest ISF course! Congrats!


I did. Jason Dustal did a great job at the training. He is very knowledgeable and has been doing this for a while now so it's nice to finally get to see him after watching so many of his videos and got to ask some of the questions i been dying to know the answers to. It was nice to also meet Joel Silver and learn from him i was blown away. Can't forget Dustin he was also great to have at the class. I recommend anyone who likes this kind of stuff to attend one of these if available in their area. I already applied some of what i learned into my calibration and made a huge impact on the final results.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Hi all .
Any ISF calibrator in Utah that is very experienced with JVC projectors?
Thanks


----------



## McGuffieJo

Anyone in Houston? I have an LG OLED C7 55 inch.


----------



## Dark-007

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> Hi all .
> Any ISF calibrator in Utah that is very experienced with JVC projectors?
> Thanks


@Sammie2980 is in Colorado Springs. He's very experienced with JVC. [email protected]


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Dark-007 said:


> @Sammie2980 is in Colorado Springs. He's very experienced with JVC. [email protected]


Thank you!


----------



## Dave Harper

I’ll see Sammie tomorrow at our Laser TV Showdown. I’ll tell him to give you a shout, haha!


----------



## Kris Deering

I will be in the Denver and I25 corridor of Colorado next week and have a few slots open. I will be in Texas near the end of September and doing calibrations around the CEDIA show likely in Dallas, San Antonio and Houston. Will likely be hitting the Bay/Sacremento area after that.


----------



## Cory536

Hello! Anyone in the Columbia SC area to do an 83” C1? Thanks!


----------



## D-Nice

Cory536 said:


> Hello! Anyone in the Columbia SC area to do an 83” C1? Thanks!


Yep. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Cory536

D-Nice said:


> Yep. Sending you a PM.


PM returned!


----------



## Sammie2980

I'll be in Southern California the week of 9/15-9/20 and in Arizona (Phoenix area) the week of 9/23-9/27.

I have 1 spot open for SoCal trip and several open for AZ trip for those interested. 

Possible MN trip coming in Oct depending on interest/needs


----------



## CTMlink

Hello. Anyone in the Hartford, CT Area? I'd like to get a new Sony XR83A90J calibrated. Please PM me.


----------



## silfa718

Looking for calibrator in the Sarasota/Bradenton area.


----------



## clrv

If anyone will be passing through Oklahoma City within the next few months PM me. I have a JVC NZ8 I need to get calibrated. The few people I have reached out to local do not have experience with it. I live in a suburb of OKC. Thank you!


----------



## LJG

Looking for Long Island NY calibration, Lumagen Pro/Sony 5000ES touch-up, and full gamma and on/off measurements.


----------



## Dave Harper

LJG said:


> Looking for Long Island NY calibration, Lumagen Pro/Sony 5000ES touch-up, and full gamma and on/off measurements.


I’d recommended Kevin Miller in Queens.


----------



## Classy Tech

JDStauff said:


> I'm looking for someone to do a calibration in central Michigan. Please email me @ [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,


I'm available most weekends. I'll email you.


----------



## Classy Tech

CTMlink said:


> Hello. Anyone in the Hartford, CT Area? I'd like to get a new Sony XR83A90J calibrated. Please PM me.


I'm putting together a Boston area trip, likely this coming weekend.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

CTMlink said:


> Hello. Anyone in the Hartford, CT Area? I'd like to get a new Sony XR83A90J calibrated. Please PM me.


Hi. I'd be happy to assist you. I've been doing this 20 plus years and service Albany - Hartford - Providence - Boston - Bangor at least monthly. 

Shoot me a PM or email if interested. 

Gregg Loewen
[email protected]


----------



## Dave Harper

Yes I HIGHLY recommend you contact Gregg in that area, or any area for that matter!


----------



## rhelliott2

Looking for a calibration on my 77A80J 

Im in Sacramento CA 

Please PM


----------



## demitall

Looking for calibration on a 65" LG oled OLED65C2PUA, 2022

Ramona, CA (ne of san diego by like 20 miles).

Sometime in a week or two.

Full system will include Marantz SR5015, xbox series x, ps5, oppo UHD, directv, some misc stuff like an old toshiba hd-dvd player, etc.


----------



## Dave Harper

demitall said:


> Looking for calibration on probably 2 inputs on a 65" LG oled OLED65C2PUA, 2022
> 
> Ramona, CA (ne of san diego by like 20 miles).
> 
> Sometime in a week or two.
> 
> Full system will include Marantz SR5015, xbox series x, ps5, oppo UHD, directv, some misc stuff like an old toshiba hd-dvd player, etc.


Sounds like a job for David Abrams. He is in the LA area and does work for the studios as well I believe. Top Notch Calibrator by all accounts from what I have heard!


----------



## demitall

Dave Harper said:


> Sounds like a job for David Abrams. He is in the LA area and does work for the studios as well I believe. Top Notch Calibrator by all accounts from what I have heard!


Awesome. Thank you very much.

Do you happen to have a website or email for him?
Found him


----------



## dgfla

looking for home audio system calibration , evaluation, reccomedations help in south Florida
Noted that Chad B isn't make trip here until Nov, so looking for something sooner.
please reply so we can discuss.
ty


----------



## Dave Harper

dgfla said:


> looking for home audio system calibration , evaluation, reccomedations help in south Florida
> Noted that Chad B isn't make trip here until Nov, so looking for something sooner.
> please reply so we can discuss.
> ty


Jason Dustal is in FL and is a rock star, working for Murideo and AVPro Edge, and does ISF Classes regularly.

*P.S. - Sorry just seeing you said audio. Not sure how or if he does this, but contact him to find out. I am sure if he doesn't then he knows someone who does.


----------



## dgfla

Dave Harper said:


> Jason Dustal is in FL and is a rock star, working for Murideo and AVPro Edge, and does ISF Classes regularly.
> 
> *P.S. - Sorry just seeing you said audio. Not sure how or if he does this, but contact him to find out. I am sure if he doesn't then he knows someone who does.


Thanks Dave, yes definitely looking to focus on audio. Was fortunate to get my 83A90j dialed in last year by Greg Loewen, but need help i think with audio this time. 
I will reach out to Jason just in case this is in his wheel-house...ty


----------



## Gregg Loewen

dgfla said:


> Thanks Dave, yes definitely looking to focus on audio. Was fortunate to get my 83A90j dialed in last year by Greg Loewen, but need help i think with audio this time.
> I will reach out to Jason just in case this is in his wheel-house...ty


hey, I do audio too!! Please email me to discuss!!


----------



## Butler26

Hi, Looking for a calibrator for a JVC RS1100 in the Rochester, NY area. Any recommendations, either local or calibrators who will be touring through this area?


----------



## Classy Tech

Butler26 said:


> Hi, Looking for a calibrator for a JVC RS1100 in the Rochester, NY area. Any recommendations, either local or calibrators who will be touring through this area?


I'll send you a PM

Also for anyone else in the areas,
I am planning another Chicago and NY/Boston area trip this next coming weekend and the following, September 3-4, and 10-11. Let me know if you want to be scheduled.


----------



## Gregg Loewen

Butler26 said:


> Hi, Looking for a calibrator for a JVC RS1100 in the Rochester, NY area. Any recommendations, either local or calibrators who will be touring through this area?


Hi
I'd be happy to assist you. I service upstate NY, CT, VT, RI, MA, and ME at least monthly. I've been doing this for more than 21 years now and own 2 JVCs myself (including an RS3100). I will come to your home with a JETI 1211, JETI 1511 2 nm, 2 Klein K10a, and multiple Murideo signal generators. 

Please send me a PM to discuss. 

Gregg Loewen


----------



## ChrisFB

Hi - finally upgraded my display to an LG OLED 83" C1. Previously had a Panasonic Plasma 65" VT60 and before that a Mits CRT based RPTV. Love the range of color and blacks on the LG but they are way off - potential is great though. Panny was professionally calibrated - amazing job - by a gent who doesn't tour anymore unfortunately so I'm looking for a referral. 

I'm located in Pittsburgh, PA and right near Interstate 76 and Interstate 79 junction (Cranberry, PA specifically). Any thoughts or recommendations are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dark-007

ChrisFB said:


> Hi - finally upgraded my display to an LG OLED 83" C1. Previously had a Panasonic Plasma 65" VT60 and before that a Mits CRT based RPTV. Love the range of color and blacks on the LG but they are way off - potential is great though. Panny was professionally calibrated - amazing job - by a gent who doesn't tour anymore unfortunately so I'm looking for a referral.
> 
> I'm located in Pittsburgh, PA and right near Interstate 76 and Interstate 79 junction (Cranberry, PA specifically). Any thoughts or recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


@Classy Tech is out of Cleveland / Akron and should be your go-to for all calibrations. He has extensive knowledge on LG OLEDs.


----------



## Classy Tech

ChrisFB said:


> Hi - finally upgraded my display to an LG OLED 83" C1. Previously had a Panasonic Plasma 65" VT60 and before that a Mits CRT based RPTV. Love the range of color and blacks on the LG but they are way off - potential is great though. Panny was professionally calibrated - amazing job - by a gent who doesn't tour anymore unfortunately so I'm looking for a referral.
> 
> I'm located in Pittsburgh, PA and right near Interstate 76 and Interstate 79 junction (Cranberry, PA specifically). Any thoughts or recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I go through Cranberry frequently. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ChrisFB

Thanks guys. PM received and returned. Appreciate the quality advice and fast response on here!


----------



## rambo1224

ChrisFB said:


> Thanks guys. PM received and returned. Appreciate the quality advice and fast response on here!


I am looking for someone to professionally calibrate my audio + visual system. I have a 7.2.4 set-up using Yamaha CX + MX5200. My projector is Sony VPL-VW915ES. Let me know.


----------



## D6500Ken

rambo1224 said:


> I am looking for someone to professionally calibrate my audio + visual system. I have a 7.2.4 set-up using Yamaha CX + MX5200. My projector is Sony VPL-VW915ES. Let me know.


It would be helpful if we knew what city/state you live.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## blueleo65

Sammie2980 said:


> I'll be in Southern California the week of 9/15-9/20 and in Arizona (Phoenix area) the week of 9/23-9/27.
> 
> I have 1 spot open for SoCal trip and several open for AZ trip for those interested.
> 
> Possible MN trip coming in Oct depending on interest/needs


Hi, I live in Phoenix, how do I reach you for an estimate? Thx - Mike


----------



## Sammie2980

blueleo65 said:


> Hi, I live in Phoenix, how do I reach you for an estimate? Thx - Mike


Hey Mike,

I sent you a PM


----------



## LangBedang

If any pros are going to be near the Ottawa, Ontario area, please DM. 

Looking for calibration of a new JVC NP5.


----------



## roque13

Hey everyone! I’m looking to see if there are any calibrators in the Winston Salem/Greensboro area in North Carolina? I have a 77” LG C2 that I’m looking to get calibrated. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonydeluce

cross posted from the C2/G2 owner's thread:

I want to give a shout out to Matt Smith (Ninjacian) / Avical for the outstanding calibration dialing in my LG 77G2.

I was on the fence regarding having my G2 calibrated. Out of the box, filmmaker mode, with processing / auto- brightness turned off, etc. it was looking pretty good but with some slight black crush and slight red push that was impacting skin tones just a bit.

After experiencing severe black crush on my LG B6, the slightly lifted blacks on the Sony A8G and A90J were very much appreciated. But the out of the box black crush of the G2 actually looked a bit better to me (looked more contrasty) that the Sony slightly lifted blacks but I could still observe there was definitely some black crush going on.

The three largest areas that Matt's calibration improved are:

Black crush / shadow detail - this has had a game changing transformative affect on the PQ. For the first time, I feel I am really seeing what the creator's intent was in regards to coming out of black / shadow detail. This is now by far the best shadow detail I have seen on any display in my life ( Sony's had great shadow detail but they lifted the blacks in the process of doing so ).

Natural colors / red push - much improved and skins tones look much more natural now. Colors very balanced and natural looking.

HDR highlights are now blindingly bright greatly increasing HDR impact. I was not expecting this one at all. I watched House of Dragon originally with out of the box Dolby Vision / Cinema and it looked pretty good; following night with Dolby Precision Detail, and then last night again right after Matt's calibration. Do not like the lifted blacks and boosted mid tones of the Dolby Precision Detail and the artificial look it creates so preferred the out of the box cinema ( that is until last night ). I believe it is the way Matt has the EOTF curve clip right at the peak luminance level the display is capable of that is increasing the impact of the highlights.

Anyone in Southern California looking for an outstanding calibration, I would highly recommend Matt/Avical.


----------



## tjcinnamon

Anyone near Madison Wisconsin? 83” LG C2


----------



## dlowery211

Sammie2980 said:


> I'll be in Southern California the week of 9/15-9/20 and in Arizona (Phoenix area) the week of 9/23-9/27.
> 
> I have 1 spot open for SoCal trip and several open for AZ trip for those interested.
> 
> Possible MN trip coming in Oct depending on interest/needs


I'm in San Diego and interested in calibration. Please text me at 6198760823 if you have any spots still available


----------



## Sammie2980

dlowery211 said:


> I'm in San Diego and interested in calibration. Please text me at 6198760823 if you have any spots still available


Sent you a text


----------



## Classy Tech

roque13 said:


> Hey everyone! I’m looking to see if there are any calibrators in the Winston Salem/Greensboro area in North Carolina? I have a 77” LG C2 that I’m looking to get calibrated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be staying in NC on my way to FL Saturday 9/24. I'll message you.


----------



## Classy Tech

tjcinnamon said:


> Anyone near Madison Wisconsin? 83” LG C2


I'll be back in Chicago area next month, the option to message you isnt showing up for some reason.
You can message me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## tjcinnamon

Classy Tech said:


> I'll be back in Chicago area next month, the option to message you isnt showing up for some reason.
> You can message me or email me at [email protected]


just messaged you and changed my settings


----------



## Darrin

Looking for a great calibrator to calibrate my JVC NX7. I'm in NE Pennsylvania (18330), 30 minutes from the Delaware Water Gap and 90 minutes from NYC. I was trying to get Kevin Miller to come up, but he's super busy and doesn't travel this way often (he did a FABULOUS job on an old Runco).


----------



## Classy Tech

Darrin said:


> Looking for a great calibrator to calibrate my JVC NX7. I'm in NE Pennsylvania (18330), 30 minutes from the Delaware Water Gap and 90 minutes from NYC. I was trying to get Kevin Miller to come up, but he's super busy and doesn't travel this way often (he did a FABULOUS job on an old Runco).


Sent you a message


----------



## Kgthompson68

Looking for calibration of my Epson 6050ub in the Milwaukee, WI area


----------



## silver700

Hey guys, looking for a calibrator in the San Antonio, TX area. Looking for a JVC projector calibration.


----------



## toddman36

I would love to have this done to my C1, but I'm afraid to know the cost...


----------



## Classy Tech

Kgthompson68 said:


> Looking for calibration of my Epson 6050ub in the Milwaukee, WI area


I have another client lined up in Milwaukee for next month.


----------



## Medieval Guy

Anybody in the Twin Cities (Minnesota) area for an LG C1?


----------



## jrmtz85

Kris Deering said:


> I will be in the Denver and I25 corridor of Colorado next week and have a few slots open. I will be in Texas near the end of September and doing calibrations around the CEDIA show likely in Dallas, San Antonio and Houston. Will likely be hitting the Bay/Sacremento area after that.


Hi there, in the San Antonio area. Sent you PM but haven't heard back.


----------



## Medieval Guy

Medieval Guy said:


> Anybody in the Twin Cities (Minnesota) area for an LG C1?


Looks like somebody Classy will be here in October!


----------



## maxkoz

jrmtz85 said:


> Hi there, in the San Antonio area. Sent you PM but haven't heard back.


Just sent you a PM im also in San Antonio. Thanks


----------



## jrmtz85

maxkoz said:


> Just sent you a PM im also in San Antonio. Thanks


Don't think I see anything in my conversations here. Did it go to someone else by accident?


----------



## Locs12

Anyone Central Valley California looking for my S95B Samsung Oled. Near Fresno Ca.


----------



## trmusicteez

Looking for calibrator for jvc rs1100 in fairfield County [ conneticut]


----------



## silver700

Looks like there are not too many, if any calibrators touring the south texas area. Specifically around the San Antonio, TX area.🙁


----------



## Bishdom

Hi,
Are there any calibrators visiting or near Buffalo,NY area that can help with my JVC RS3000?


----------



## hockeynut

Hello, will there be any calibrators near St. Charles, MO? I have 2 Sony Oleds (55" and 65") in need of calibration.

My audio setup could probably use some help as well.


----------



## ChrisFB

Just reporting back on my new 83" LG C1 panel. I had Cecile/Classy Tech come out a few weeks ago. Absolutely great guy and professional top to bottom from pre/post communication to onsite work.

Got my display on point and dramatically increased the wow factor. Was coming from a professionally calibrated final gen 65" Panasonic Plasma VT60 - saw all the potential in the 4K OLED but it's really as close to flawless as it can get now. Had the typical black crush and reddish whites out of the box and a few anomalies characteristic to my own display. Been waiting for the large 80+ inch OLEDs to come down to mortal level pricing for years so been waiting a while.

All good now and moving on to a a receiver and audio upgrades. Earlier today even my wife and her mom were wowed by colors and 4k content from LG Global on Youtube so not as expensive on the WAF budget as I'd planned. Disclosing I was single and unrestrained for 7+ years...basically a feral cat so kind of the return of WAF though she's pretty cool in general - just glad she could see the difference beyond screen size. Quality of picture really shocked them both.

Life is good!


----------



## Classy Tech

Bishdom said:


> Hi,
> Are there any calibrators visiting or near Buffalo,NY area that can help with my JVC RS3000?


I cover Buffalo. Send me an email if you can.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

LangBedang said:


> If any pros are going to be near the Ottawa, Ontario area, please DM. Looking for calibration of a new JVC NP5.


Hey there, if you haven't reached out to me already through my website, I'll send you a DM.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

Ontario and Quebec THX/ISF Professional Video Calibrations

Mike Osadciw
www.videocalibrations.ca

Projector calibrations, TV calibrations, and professional studio monitor calibrations, and home theatre video consulting.
20+ years experience in the calibration business for consumers and professionals.

Regularly servicing the areas of Toronto, Etobicoke, North York, Mississauga, Oakville, Milton, Brampton, Burlington, Hamilton, Stoney Creek, London, Whitby, Ajax, Oshawa, Bowmanville, Guelph, Stratford, Woodstock, Brantford, Kitchener, Waterloo, Grimsby, St. Catharines, Niagara Falls, Newmarket and all surrounding areas.

Monthly trips to Peterborough, Belleville, Kingston, and all surrounding areas including Southwestern Ontario of Chatham, Sarnia, and Windsor and as far north as Sudbury.
Monthly trips east to Ottawa and Montreal-Quebec & surrounding areas.

Contact Information:
www.videocalibrations.ca/contact/


----------



## hdtvluvr

Any calibrators here in central Florida? I have an 85" Samsung Q800B.


----------



## Dave Harper

hdtvluvr said:


> Any calibrators here in central Florida? I have an 85" Samsung Q800B.


I would contact Jason Dustal of Murideo and AVProEdge fame. I think his AVS user name is @jdoostil. 

I’m praying for you and everyone affected by Hurricane Ian!!!


----------



## hdtvluvr

Dave Harper said:


> I would contact Jason Dustal of Murideo and AVProEdge fame. I think his AVS user name is @jdoostil.
> 
> I’m praying for you and everyone affected by Hurricane Ian!!!


Thanks for the prayers. While we can always use prayers, those south of us need them more. Terrible devastation. 

@jdoostil seems to be in St. Petersburg. A good distance from me but I'll contact him. Thanks


----------



## jrref

hdtvluvr said:


> Any calibrators here in central Florida? I have an 85" Samsung Q800B.


I cover mid to north central Florida. I can to that for you. PM me.


----------



## Dave Harper

hdtvluvr said:


> Thanks for the prayers. While we can always use prayers, those south of us need them more. Terrible devastation.
> 
> @jdoostil seems to be in St. Petersburg. A good distance from me but I'll contact him. Thanks


Yeah sorry. I don’t know FL geography all that well. 

My sister and brother in law live in Cape Coral and took the brunt of the storm but thankfully came out unscathed for the most part. I wish I could say the same for others in the area. 

@jrref I hope you and your loved ones got through it OK as well!


----------



## jrref

Dave Harper said:


> Yeah sorry. I don’t know FL geography all that well.
> 
> My sister and brother in law live in Cape Coral and took the brunt of the storm but thankfully came out unscathed for the most part. I wish I could say the same for others in the area.
> 
> @jrref I hope you and your loved ones got through it OK as well!


We are in-land about 60 miles in the Villages Florida near Ocala so no storm surge here. We just got some wind and rain. The storm was too far south for us but thanks!


----------



## Jive Turkey

jrref said:


> We are in-land about 60 miles in the Villages Florida near Ocala so no storm surge here. We just got some wind and rain. The storm was too far south for us but thanks!


My Brother and his wife live in the Villages.


----------



## NoMeTsChris

Looking for someone to Calibrate my LG C1 65” in the houston texas area.


----------



## rwestley

NoMeTsChris said:


> Looking for someone to Calibrate my LG C1 65” in the houston Texas area.


Chad B is in Texas in Oct. Not sure if he is all booked up but worth a try.


http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html


----------



## Cal68

rwestley said:


> Chad B is in Texas in Oct. Not sure if he is all booked up but worth a try.
> 
> 
> http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/tours.html


Chad B is fantastic, highly recommended.

Cal68


----------



## Fimster85

Looking for someone to calibrate a Sony VPL-6000es in San Carlos, CA. Thanks much!

Anthony B.


----------



## Canned Karma

@Classy Tech Do you cover west Michigan (specifically Grand Rapids) as well? My G2 will be arriving tomorrow and I'd like to have a conversation with you to line up a calibration after I've got a couple hundred hours on it.


----------



## Classy Tech

Canned Karma said:


> @Classy Tech Do you cover west Michigan (specifically Grand Rapids) as well? My G2 will be arriving tomorrow and I'd like to have a conversation with you to line up a calibration after I've got a couple hundred hours on it.


Yes, send me an email, [email protected]


----------



## spinforu

Anybody close to Birmingham that can calibrate a UST projector? Thanks


----------



## scarridale

spinforu said:


> Anybody close to Birmingham that can calibrate a UST projector? Thanks


Hey man I actually came to this post to ask a question, and oddly enough the last post is someone very close to me! I’m in Huntsville and I have the very well-reviewed Chad B coming on Nov 21 to do a full calibration of my home theater. He will be doing a tour around here that week, so I highly advise you contact him and see if he can fit you in! I believe he did one SE tour earlier this year and now this one, so I would imagine it will be on into next year before he comes back through! HDTVbyChadB.com


----------



## scarridale

I would love to hear any advice from both calibrators and happy customers!

I am getting a full audio and video calibration of my home theater in about 3 weeks, and this has been essentially “*THE*“ milestone for me that I have patiently waited on for 9 months now as I’ve been slowly getting my first dedicated theater up to demo-worthy status. I don’t want to sound ridiculous, but I’m very excited, and want to make sure I use my one day with a professional to the fullest extent I can.

*What essential questions should I ask or essential topics should we discuss to ensure the best results?

What kind of report data should I request afterward?*

I definitely don’t want to get in the way of the work, and I know he’ll do a phenomenal job, I just don’t want to be in there the next day wishing I had asked for or done anything else.

Here’s a quick component/topics of interest list:

JVC RS2100/NZ7, Stewart StudioTek 130 G4 135” 2.35:1 screen
JTR L/C/R and dual RS2 subs (wanting to add additional two sealed subs behind seats for near fields if possible), with overall speaker setup of 7 bedlayers, subs, and 4 in-ceiling Atmos
plenty of room treatment
fully light controlled room
4K/HDR/SDR/3D/Game modes and inputs as well as multiple stored aspect ratio settings
Rack components to include in the calibration process: Denon x6700H, Nvidia Shield Pro, 4K bluray player, region free bluray player, Xbox Series X, and miniDSP 2x4HD with U-mik (have not used yet)

Thank you very much for any guidance!


----------



## wallenfelsz

Is there anyone available & who has the proper equipment to calibrate a JVC NZ9 projector in the Chicago suburbs? Timing is flexible on my end if someone has a tour upcoming.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_WI

wallenfelsz said:


> Is there anyone available & who has the proper equipment to calibrate a JVC NZ9 projector in the Chicago suburbs? Timing is flexible on my end if someone has a tour upcoming.
> 
> Thanks


Especially for Chicago, you may want to look up...

*Craig Rounds - CIR Engineering - Chicago, IL*


CIR Engineering – Precision Theater Calibration


----------



## wallenfelsz

Thanks @Mike_WI , I have a call in to Craig.

Steve


----------



## vrajku

Barry928 said:


> Barry VanDenBerg at Orlando Digital TV served the entire Central Florida region coast to coast. Originally ISF trained in 2002, Added the Colorfacts Pro Certification in 2004. Advanced Color Space Management training in 2006. Added HDR on 2017. 16 years of professional field experience. 100% satisfied customers.
> 
> I calibrated all types of displays including LCD with LED, OLED, Plasma, DLP, and LCOS. Authorized for JKP projector calibration.
> 
> Equipment: Laptop computer with CalMan Professional software, X-rite Spectrophotometer probe, SpectralCal C6 HDR probe, VideoForge high definition test pattern generator.
> 
> Pioneer Elite ControlCal software for every model. Panasonic ControlCal software, Sharp Elite ControlCal software, JVC projector calibration software, Lumagen video processors.
> 
> Retired from calibrating in 2018. Thank you to all my satisfied customers over the years. I enjoyed meeting you all.


Our friends in Orlando are looking for someone to calibrate their Sony oled tv. Would you be interested?


----------



## jrref

vrajku said:


> Our friends in Orlando are looking for someone to calibrate their Sony oled tv. Would you be interested?


I cover that area. I'll send you a PM


----------



## sfo1

Anyone servicing San Francisco? TIA!


----------



## 619liquid

I have a 85X90K, anyone servicing the San Diego area?


----------



## jsil

sfo1

Chad B will be in the Bay Area in January if you can wait. Also, Kris Deering will be here around the middle of the month of November, contact him at [email protected]


----------



## Dark-007

619liquid said:


> I have a 85X90K, anyone servicing the San Diego area?


I was previously in San Diego but moved to Los Angeles to work with Dave Abrams at Avical.

I still service previous clients and make weekend trips down. You can contact Dave through our website so we can schedule a visit: Contact for Video TV and Film Reference Display Calibration Services | Avical

- Matt


----------



## D-Nice

sfo1 said:


> Anyone servicing San Francisco? TIA!


11/13 for me.


----------



## Classy Tech

I'm planning another Chicago area trip for November 19th-20th (plus either the 18th or 21st) if anyone in the area is needing any calibrations done.


----------



## dr_casper

jrref said:


> We are in-land about 60 miles in the Villages Florida near Ocala so no storm surge here. We just got some wind and rain. The storm was too far south for us but thanks!


hi buddy.. I'm in Cape Coral.. if you ever have a trip that takes you this far south, please let me know  .. have yet to buy the tv, but should be soon.


----------



## jrref

dr_casper said:


> hi buddy.. I'm in Cape Coral.. if you ever have a trip that takes you this far south, please let me know  .. have yet to buy the tv, but should be soon.


OK will do!


----------



## ptrunley

I'm looking for someone to calibrate an LG 77" C2 in the Seattle/Bellevue area.


----------



## rwestley

ptrunley said:


> I'm looking for someone to calibrate an LG 77" C2 in the Seattle/Bellevue area.


You are very lucky, Kris Deering is the one of the best in the business and lives in the Seattle area.
Contact him at link below. 





Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States


Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses




www.deepdiveav.com


----------



## Jive Turkey

rwestley said:


> You are very lucky, Kris Deering is the one of the best in the business and lives in the Seattle area.
> Contact him at link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Calibration | Deep Dive AV | United States
> 
> 
> Deep Dive AV offers Professional Video and Audio Calibration, Consulting, and Education Services for Consumers and Businesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deepdiveav.com


He just left my house this afternoon. All I can say is it was evident on both paper and on the screen that my JVC 540 did need a recalibration after four years. Just watched a bunch of scenes from 1080 and 4k discs I'm quite familar with, and all of them appeared to have new life breathed into them.


----------



## rwestley

Jive Turkey said:


> He just left my house this afternoon. All I can say is it was evident on both paper and on the screen that my JVC 540 did need a recalibration after four years. Just watched a bunch of scenes from 1080 and 4k discs I'm quite familar with, and all of them appeared to have new life breathed into them.


Kris is one of the best calibrators and you are lucky that he lives in your area. I am sure he did a bang up job.
Not surprised that the results are so good.


----------



## articulator515

I have a 85" Flagship Mini Led Smart 8K TV XR85Z9K Need a high end calibration in the Cleveland Ohio area.


----------



## Classy Tech

articulator515 said:


> I have a 85" Flagship Mini Led Smart 8K TV XR85Z9K Need a high end calibration in the Cleveland Ohio area.


I'm in Akron, I'll send you a message.


----------



## jneps

Recently, I had the pleasure of hiring Sammie Prescott, a level III ISF calibrator, to calibrate a Sony VPL-XW7000ES Projector for my home theater. I was very pleased with Sammie's work. He is polite, timely, highly knowledgeable, and very dedicated to his craft. Moreover, he has gone above and beyond with respect to the sharing of information related to the intricacies of home theater. I recommend him enthusiastically and utterly without reservation!

Sammie may be contacted on AVSForum; his moniker is Sammie2980.


----------



## zerosandones

Hello gents,

I am so glad I was able to find this thread. I just got a Sony A95K. Was wondering who I can trust to calibrate my new TV in the Southern California Area.
To be honest, I am a bit nervous asking someone to do this and for now we will leave it at that. If anyone is available or someone can recommend a good calibrator that would be fantastic.

Cheers gents and have a good one.


----------



## Dave Harper

zerosandones said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> I am so glad I was able to find this thread. I just got a Sony A95K. Was wondering who I can trust to calibrate my new TV in the Southern California Area.
> To be honest, I am a bit nervous asking someone to do this and for now we will leave it at that. If anyone is available or someone can recommend a good calibrator that would be fantastic.
> 
> Cheers gents and have a good one.


David Abrams of Avical.


----------



## D-Nice

zerosandones said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> I am so glad I was able to find this thread. I just got a Sony A95K. Was wondering who I can trust to calibrate my new TV in the Southern California Area.
> To be honest, I am a bit nervous asking someone to do this and for now we will leave it at that. If anyone is available or someone can recommend a good calibrator that would be fantastic.
> 
> Cheers gents and have a good one.


I was there last week. I will be back next month. PM me if you are interested in getting your A95K calibrated by me.


----------



## srachamallu82

zerosandones said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> I am so glad I was able to find this thread. I just got a Sony A95K. Was wondering who I can trust to calibrate my new TV in the Southern California Area.
> To be honest, I am a bit nervous asking someone to do this and for now we will leave it at that. If anyone is available or someone can recommend a good calibrator that would be fantastic.
> 
> Cheers gents and have a good one.


Hello, I am in same boat as you just got a sony A95k 65" model. Looking for calibration recommendations.


----------



## Dark-007

srachamallu82 said:


> Hello, I am in same boat as you just got a sony A95k 65" model. Looking for calibration recommendations.


Here is the contact link for Dave and myself at Avical:






Contact for Video TV and Film Reference Display Calibration Services | Avical


You can contact Avical at the information on the right, or use the form below. First Name Last Name Company Title Address City State/Province Zip Country Email Website Phone Mobile Description Please provide a detailed description of the services that you are interested in. Include any...




avical.com


----------



## piratemonkey

jneps said:


> Recently, I had the pleasure of hiring Sammie Prescott, a level III ISF calibrator, to calibrate a Sony VPL-XW7000ES Projector for my home theater. I was very pleased with Sammie's work. He is polite, timely, highly knowledgeable, and very dedicated to his craft. Moreover, he has gone above and beyond with respect to the sharing of information related to the intricacies of home theater. I recommend him enthusiastically and utterly without reservation!
> 
> Sammie may be contacted on AVSForum; his moniker is Sammie2980.


Hi…..are you running a lumagen or MadVR with your 7000 or did Sammie calibrate solely your projector?


----------



## piratemonkey

SONY XW7000ES + LUMAGEN 5244 + MADVR EXTREME
Has anyone successfully fully calibrated the latest Sony listed above with either the Lumagen or MadVR ?
Success creating 1D and/or 3D LUTs and full grey scale ?


----------



## D-Nice

piratemonkey said:


> SONY XW7000ES + LUMAGEN 5244 + MADVR EXTREME
> Has anyone successfully fully calibrated the latest Sony listed above with either the Lumagen or MadVR ?
> Success creating 1D and/or 3D LUTs and full grey scale ?


MadVR, yes I have. Why?


----------



## piratemonkey

D-Nice said:


> MadVR, yes I have. Why?


That’s great
I’ve heard of issues creating 1D and 3D LUTs with the Envy so maybe those issues have been corrected 
So to be clear, zero issues with calibrating the new Sony 7000 with the Envy Extreme?


----------



## Sammie2980

piratemonkey said:


> That’s great
> I’ve heard of issues creating 1D and 3D LUTs with the Envy so maybe those issues have been corrected
> So to be clear, zero issues with calibrating the new Sony 7000 with the Envy Extreme?


Much like we discussed in PM. That 7000 in question was just the 7000ES as no video processor was in the chain, if there was I would have calibrated it as we discussed in PM. As for issues with creating LUT's using and Envy or Lumagen, there really isn't any. Nothing to date comes to mind that should prevent anyone from creating a Back or Front 1D, 1D+3D, etc. Though this is going to be somewhat dependent on Software used by the calibrator. The Sony itself is easy as well and nothing to prevent full calibration of the unit. Though as always care should be used as you don't want someone killing it's contrast, etc.


----------



## Burgess Shale

I'm probably out of luck, but anyone know if there are any ISF technicians that service Owensboro, KY? I've got a new 83" LG C1 that I need calibrated. Thanks.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hi all- been out of the game for awhile (at least at my old “intensity”, lol), what are we looking at, ballpark, for a calib, these days?

I’m in the Milwaukee metro area and am interested in having my soon-to-be-installed 98” TCL XL QLED dialed in.

is there a “master list” by locale on this thread that is easily referenced? Sorry if I missed it!

Thanks!
James


----------



## jwc1969

mastermaybe said:


> Hi all- been out of the game for awhile (at least at my old “intensity”, lol), what are we looking at, ballpark, for a calib, these days?
> 
> I’m in the Milwaukee metro area and am interested in having my soon-to-be-installed 98” TCL XL QLED dialed in.
> 
> is there a “master list” by locale on this thread that is easily referenced? Sorry if I missed it!
> 
> Thanks!
> James


James, just sent you something in Discussions. Take a peek. Thanks!


----------



## jrref

mastermaybe said:


> Hi all- been out of the game for awhile (at least at my old “intensity”, lol), what are we looking at, ballpark, for a calib, these days?
> 
> I’m in the Milwaukee metro area and am interested in having my soon-to-be-installed 98” TCL XL QLED dialed in.
> 
> is there a “master list” by locale on this thread that is easily referenced? Sorry if I missed it!
> 
> Thanks!
> James











Professional TV Calibration Services


Over time we have received a large number of requests to refer professional calibrator services. In order to assist you in finding a professional calibrator, we have compiled this list with business/persons that provide calibration services.




www.rtings.com





The cost of calibration will vary depending on the TV you have and the professional calibrator you use. There is no "real" going rate these days. For example, to fully calibrate an LG OLED will be more expensive than your TCL because of the level of calibration that can achieved and the complexity. Best to just call a couple of calibrator's who service your area and get a couple of quotes. Remember to compare the services provided to the cost for each.


----------



## Classy Tech

Burgess Shale said:


> I'm probably out of luck, but anyone know if there are any ISF technicians that service Owensboro, KY? I've got a new 83" LG C1 that I need calibrated. Thanks.


I do KY. I've sent you a message.


----------



## danielrg

So are there any ISF calibrators in Northern Utah? I saw some mention that sometimes Kris Deering tours here, and that there used to be one here, and sometimes others will be in the area - but anyone that lives here now that we know about? There's a few theater stores in Salt Lake area - Big Fish Automation, AVWORX, and Argenta, Reference AV to name some, I would imagine between them there's some ISF calibrators on staff... 

What does it take to become a good ISF calibrator? How many hours of training / practice, and how much does "The Nack" come into it?


----------



## Amon

danielrg said:


> So are there any ISF calibrators in Northern Utah? I saw some mention that sometimes Kris Deering tours here, and that there used to be one here, and sometimes others will be in the area - but anyone that lives here now that we know about? There's a few theater stores in Salt Lake area - Big Fish Automation, AVWORX, and Argenta, Reference AV to name some, I would imagine between them there's some ISF calibrators on staff...
> 
> What does it take to become a good ISF calibrator? How many hours of training / practice, and how much does "The Nack" come into it?


You can see the list of ISF dealers at their site. There should be a certified technician for each business and I see about twenty listed in Utah:
Dealers – Imaging Science
Info about ISF:
About Us – Imaging Science

I was certified in October. You attend a multi-day seminar course with hands-on labs with different display technologies, an exam, and multiple 1:1 over the phone reviews. It's not easy. They verify you didn't just memorize facts/practices but understand them thoroughly. The point being that you don't just apply technique and procedure, but know how to handle newer technologies and blockers in the field.

ISF is a Standards Organization. They represent and deploy standards, and train professionals to understand those standards, including those published by SMPTE and ITU. They also work with manufacturers developing displays and help write standards for CTA, InfoComm, and CEDIA.

Kris Deering does tour Utah regularly and his site states he will make trips on a case by case basis. You can contact him directly:
[email protected]
He's on avsforum too:
@Kris Deering

I'm just getting started with my calibration business but was an 'enthusiast calibrator' for friends and family for about twenty years. I learned much during the certification process and very impressed with the training. I live in the Millcreek/Salt Lake City area and have calibrated a few JVC projectors. You can message me to discuss your situation.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Danielrg, 

Amon would be an excellent candidate to consider for calibration, if you need quality work done sooner than perhaps the more established Calibrators could be schedule for.

Their work ethic is meticulous as they strive to approach as near to reference as possible within the capabilities of any given display.

We are longtime friends and I have observed various displays, from Plasma to OLED, over the years that they have calibrated and the results are great.

I plan to have them calibrate a 77" OLED I intend to purchase next year.




Spoiler






danielrg said:


> So are there any ISF calibrators in Northern Utah? I saw some mention that sometimes Kris Deering tours here, and that there used to be one here, and sometimes others will be in the area - but anyone that lives here now that we know about? There's a few theater stores in Salt Lake area - Big Fish Automation, AVWORX, and Argenta, Reference AV to name some, I would imagine between them there's some ISF calibrators on staff...
> 
> What does it take to become a good ISF calibrator? How many hours of training / practice, and how much does "The Nack" come into it?





Amon said:


> You can see the list of ISF dealers at their site. There should be a certified technician for each business and I see about twenty listed in Utah:
> Dealers – Imaging Science
> Info about ISF:
> About Us – Imaging Science
> 
> I was certified in October. You attend a multi-day seminar course with hands-on labs with different display technologies, an exam, and multiple 1:1 over the phone reviews. It's not easy. They verify you didn't just memorize facts/practices but understand them thoroughly. The point being that you don't just apply technique and procedure, but know how to handle newer technologies and blockers in the field.
> 
> ISF is a Standards Organization. They represent and deploy standards, and train professionals to understand those standards, including those published by SMPTE and ITU. They also work with manufacturers developing displays and help write standards for CTA, InfoComm, and CEDIA.
> 
> Kris Deering does tour Utah regularly and his site states he will make trips on a case by case basis. You can contact him directly:
> [email protected]
> He's on avsforum too:
> @Kris Deering
> 
> I'm just getting started with my calibration business but was an 'enthusiast calibrator' for friends and family for about twenty years. I learned much during the certification process and very impressed with the training. I live in the Millcreek/Salt Lake City area and have calibrated a few JVC projectors. You can message me to discuss your situation.


----------



## OpenSource Ghost

I own QD-OLED display and I need someone with high-end spectrophotometer to profile my i1Display Pro for the mentioned display. I can perform calibration on my own. Location - Atlanta, GA.


----------



## D-Nice

OpenSource Ghost said:


> I own QD-OLED display and I need someone with high-end spectrophotometer to profile my i1Display Pro for the mentioned display. I can perform calibration on my own. Location - Atlanta, GA.


Depending on where you are in ATL, I can do it sometime in the next 1.5 weeks.


----------



## c_notesworth

I am looking for someone in South Florida, specifically Palm Beach County to calibrate my new C2. I see a place in Boca Raton but looks like it is a company to provide certification/training. Anyone around here?


----------



## Dark-007

c_notesworth said:


> I am looking for someone in South Florida, specifically Palm Beach County to calibrate my new C2. I see a place in Boca Raton but looks like it is a company to provide certification/training. Anyone around here?


Bob Fucci is listed near you. Try the ISF Dealers website and put in your zip code.

@jrref may have some recommendations as well.


----------



## Mark Rolston

Any calibrators in- or coming-to Austin, Texas? I have NZ9 with 145" SI Slate Gray. I've done the DIY with a Spyder but would love to get it calibrated by a pro.


----------



## Superhit_boy

I specialize in digital displays: Plasma/LCD, Rear Projection, and Front Projection. I am experienced in setting the Primaries and Secondaries on those few displays that currently allow this level of depth in calibration.


----------



## ChromeJob

Looking for pro-am calibrators in Raleigh/Durham. ISF site lists some that are out of business, and some local audio gear shops, which I can fall back on (or just learn to do it myself). 

Prefer to find someone who does this for love first, money second, and willing to educate as well as test/adjust (and yes, a couple of references on this site would be great). 

The patient is a new LG 83" C2. Currently < 400 hours on it, so this is not an urgent request.


----------



## DoubleG07

D-Nice said:


> I was there last week. I will be back next month. PM me if you are interested in getting your A95K calibrated by me.


Hi D-Nice -

I’m in Los Angeles and interested in your services. Can you DM me? I’m new to this board so cannot DM yet.

Thanks


----------



## D-Nice

ChromeJob said:


> Looking for pro-am calibrators in Raleigh/Durham. ISF site lists some that are out of business, and some local audio gear shops, which I can fall back on (or just learn to do it myself).
> 
> Prefer to find someone who does this for love first, money second, and willing to educate as well as test/adjust (and yes, a couple of references on this site would be great).
> 
> The patient is a new LG 83" C2. Currently < 400 hours on it, so this is not an urgent request.


PM Sent.


----------



## D-Nice

DoubleG07 said:


> Hi D-Nice -
> 
> I’m in Los Angeles and interested in your services. Can you DM me? I’m new to this board so cannot DM yet.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## jednc1

ChromeJob, I sent you a private message.


----------



## Classy Tech

c_notesworth said:


> I am looking for someone in South Florida, specifically Palm Beach County to calibrate my new C2. I see a place in Boca Raton but looks like it is a company to provide certification/training. Anyone around here?


I'll be in FL this weekend, the 8th-10th specifically.


----------



## jarablue

I live in Worcester massachusetts. I am looking to get my LG C2 48inch calibrated for PC gaming and windows 11 use. Are there any ISF calibrators near me?


----------



## Dave Harper

jarablue said:


> I live in Worcester massachusetts. I am looking to get my LG C2 48inch calibrated for PC gaming and windows 11 use. Are there any ISF calibrators near me?


@Gregg Loewen. www.lionav.com


----------



## 422415

I am looking for an ISF Calibrator with MadVR experience in Northern VA. Need a NZ8 calibrated


----------

